# Freerider in HH und Umgebung?



## neubicolt (4. Januar 2008)

Moin

ich bin gerade dabei mich mit dem Thema Freeride zu befassen, im April ist daher auch schon nen Bikeparkbesuch im Harz geplant. Nun wollt ich ma wissen wen es hier noch so in hohen Norden gibt der diese Art des bikens praktiziert??? Wo fahrt ihr, was fahrt ihr, wo kauft ihr und habt ihr Tipps aller Art für mich!!?? Evtl. kann man sich ja zusammenrotten und gemeinsam was machen! Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme  

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Lexdrummer (5. Januar 2008)

Moin Christian,

klar kann man immer machen!

Hast du Msn? sonst e-mail ([email protected])

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2008)

Bin auch für (fast) jeden Shaice zu haben.


----------



## neubicolt (7. Januar 2008)

Moin

Ne MSN hab ich nich, nur ICQ...wo fahrt ihr denn? Will demnächst evtl. ma nach Malente, bin mir aber nich sicher ob meine CC-Schleuder dat mitmacht, nen richtiges bike dafür hab ich noch nich...

Gruß


----------



## Lexdrummer (7. Januar 2008)

Mohoin,

Denke das Malente mit deinem Bike und bei dem Wetter nicht so das richtige ist.

Das Beste wäre dann schon die Single Trail´s der harburger Berge.

Um nicht das ganze Forum voll zuspamen, können wir uns auch erstmal in meinem "neuem" Gästebuch unterhalten www.bike-project.de. Designe gerade eine Homepage...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dreckskerl (8. Januar 2008)

will auch mit single-trailen. 
 HaBe's klingt gut, was im Norden von Hamburg wär mir sogar noch lieber. Hab leider null Ahnung, wo was zu finden ist, weil neu im Norden.
Wenn sich wer als Guide anböte, wäre ich gern dabei. Hab am Wochenende ansich nichts besseres vor, wärt ihr dabei?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte auch Bock auf HaBes.
Noch lieber das nächste We, obwohl das eine das andere nicht außschließt.
Wer, wo, was ist Malente????


----------



## Dreckskerl (8. Januar 2008)

sonntag harburger berge?
treffpunkt fischbek,
zeit wohl so 12.30.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2008)

Für Leute die noch mitfahren wollen:
Sonntag, 12:30 Uhr, S-Bahnstation Fischbek


----------



## neubicolt (9. Januar 2008)

Ihr seit ja geil, genau das WE jetzt kann ich nicht  . Ich kann nächste Woche täglich bis 16.00Uhr und dann das WE am 19.01! Da wollte ich dann evtl. ma nach Malente, aber wir können auch ne schöne HaBe-Tour machen, mir Banane. Ich wohn 5 min. von den HaBe entfernt, man kann dort schöne Touren fahren, paar Trails gibbet auch, sind halt alle nich soo lang und doll und bei dem Wetter auch sehr schlammig, aber man kann sich durchkämpfen  . Evtl. aber genau dat richtige um uns alle ma kennenzulernen!

Wat meint ihr??


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2008)

Bin nächstes WE gerne wieder dabei, egal wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (9. Januar 2008)

Na dat hört sich jut an...alle anderen sind auch gerne eingeladen! 

Termin 19.01 Uhrzeit können wir noch abstimmen, es kann ja jeder ma sagen worauf er Bock hat, HaBe oder Malente die DH-Strecke ma in Augenschein nehmen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2008)

Liegt Malente im Gesamtbereich des HVV? Darf da wegen "Behinderung" umsonst fahren. DH-Strecke klingt jedenfalls gut.


----------



## Lexdrummer (9. Januar 2008)

nee du malente ist am plöner see. musste ungefähr ne stunde und 20 min. aus aus dem norden von hamburg einplanen!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2008)

Fahrt ihr da mitm Zug oder mitm Auto hin?


----------



## neubicolt (9. Januar 2008)

Na wenn mitm Auto, weiß garnich ob da nen Zug hinfährt!!! Wär natürlich klasse wenn sich jemand mitm Kombi anbietet


----------



## Lexdrummer (9. Januar 2008)

ich denke ich werde nicht nach Malente fahren. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel Aufwand für die paar Sekunden abfahrt. 

möchte Malente nicht schlecht machen! aber da bin ich zu faul zu

Am 19.01 werde ich warscheinlich dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2008)

Fahren wir dann im Norden oder in den HaBes?
Kommt diesen Sonntag noch wer?


----------



## neubicolt (10. Januar 2008)

Na gut, dann würd ich sagen steht am 19.01 HaBe an, ich hab heut Nachmittag frei, werd ma gucken fahren wie das Gelände aussieht...

Hat wer Bock mit zum Bikepark Hahnenklee zu kommen, der macht April wieder auf! Da würde ich dann mit Freeride anfangen


----------



## Gerrit (10. Januar 2008)

Moin!

Am 19.01. in den HaBe könnte ich auch dabei sein. Kommt der Termin ins LMB oder wird der hier kommuniziert?

Achso:


			
				Lexdrummer schrieb:
			
		

> Um nicht das ganze Forum voll zuspamen, können wir uns auch erstmal in meinem "neuem" Gästebuch unterhalten www.bike-project.de. Designe gerade eine Homepage...



Dazu ist dieses Forum doch da...

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2008)

Link zum LMB für den 19.1.08.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (10. Januar 2008)

Falls die Tour diesen Sonntag noch steht bin ich evtl. mit dabei. Vielleicht kann ich 1-2 Freunde dazu überreden mitzukommen


----------



## neubicolt (10. Januar 2008)

So Leute, war fast 3h in den HaBe heute, war sehr geil! Bedingungen sind soweit ganz gut, nicht mehr so schlammig wie neulich! Hab paar ordentliche Trails gefahren, nen neuen hab ich für mich heute auch entdeckt, fand den technisch schon gut anspruchsvoll, wenn wer Bock fragt geb ich euch ne kurze Wegbeschreibung für Sonntag!

Gruß


----------



## Das_Playmobil (10. Januar 2008)

Heute bin ich auch viel in der Stadt rumgecruist, bei dem Wetter ein Traum. Eine Wegbeschreibung wäre super, wenn die Sonntags-Tour stattfindet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2008)

Stattfinden tut sie, immer her mit der Wegbeschreibung!


----------



## Dreckskerl (10. Januar 2008)

was heisst hier 





> wenn die Sonntags-Tour stattfindet.


?
an mir solls jedenfalls nicht liegen, bin total scharf auf sonntag!

in der angelegenheit wegbeschreibung setz ich voll auf lord shadow als quasi-local


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2008)

Pass bloß auf, in der Fischbeker Heide bin ich Laie. Deshalb hätte ich für den Norden halt gerne noch nen weiteren Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (10. Januar 2008)

Alles klar, ich dachte nur weil es nur nen Eintrag für den 19ten gibt  Ich werd nen paar Kollegen fragen und hier dann nochmal Rückmeldung geben


----------



## neubicolt (11. Januar 2008)

Moin

also wie gesagt bin ich am 12.01 nicht dabei, leider. Hier ma kurz die Beschreibung wie ihr meinen "Lieblingstrail" findet:

Start is an der Kärntener Hütte (B73), is ne Holzhütte fast direkt an der Straße
von da aus gehen 3 Waldautobahnen weg, ihr nehmt die mittlere...
ca. 1km den Weg lang bis ihr zu ner Kreuzung kommt (vorher seht ihr schon links wie der Trail in diesen Weg endet, von der Seite könnt ihr ihn aber nicht fahren), da gehen 4 Wege weg, ihr nehmt den ganz links...
hinter ner Linkskurve gehts links in den Nadelwald, da beginnt der Trail...

Habe dort gestern bissi aufgeräumt, war alles voller Baumschrott! Mit paar leuten mehr könnt ihr da sicher noch den ein oder anderen Ast wegräumen!

Es gibt noch zig andere Trails, die jetzt alle zu beschreiben wär mir bissi viel  


Ansonsten viel Spass euch und dann sehen wir uns hoffentlich am 19.01 auch alle!! 

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2008)

Ich habe ab jetzt keine I-net Zugang mehr. Wenn die Tour flach fällt oder sich Ort/zeit ändern, wärs nett wenn jemand unter 04181/999390 oder ab morgen Mittag unter 04182/22757 bescheid sagt.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Januar 2008)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Habe dort gestern bissi aufgeräumt, war alles voller Baumschrott! Mit paar leuten mehr könnt ihr da sicher noch den ein oder anderen Ast wegräumen!



Sehr schön! Letztes mal im Dunkeln hatte ich keine Lust mehr die Äste wegzuräumen. Dann geht dieser Trail ja jetzt wieder.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## neubicolt (11. Januar 2008)

Joa hab versucht so gut es geht alles lose aus dem Weg zu räumen, da liegen aber noch Äste quer über dem Trail die umgeknickt aber nicht entwurzelt sind, ich weiß ja nich wie dat is in den HaBe, nich das einer vorbei kommt und ich dann megger bekomm  

@ hoedsch  Du arbeitest nicht zufällig im Fahrradcenter Harburg, frag nur weil du nen TrengaDE fährst???


----------



## hoedsch (11. Januar 2008)

Nee ich arbeite nicht beim Fahrradcenter und auch nicht bei Rose. 

Die umgeknickten Äste muss man irgendwann mal gemeinschaftlich rausreissen. Gemeckert hat da bisher noch niemand.


----------



## Backfisch (11. Januar 2008)

Lexdrummer schrieb:


> Um nicht das ganze Forum voll zuspamen,



Das Forum ist zum kommunizieren da, ein Gästebuch eher nicht


----------



## neubicolt (12. Januar 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Nee ich arbeite nicht beim Fahrradcenter und auch nicht bei Rose.
> 
> Die umgeknickten Äste muss man irgendwann mal gemeinschaftlich rausreissen. Gemeckert hat da bisher noch niemand.



War auch nur son Gedanke


----------



## Das_Playmobil (12. Januar 2008)

Morgen werde ich nun definitiv dabei sein.  Also 12:30 Fischbek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreckskerl (12. Januar 2008)

kommt einer von euch mit dem auto oder wohnt in der nähe, so das man ein paar trockene sachen deponieren könnte? fahr nämlich dann nach unserer runde noch ne stunde bahn, da is n nasser hintern fies...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (12. Januar 2008)

Sorry, ich hab ebenfalls ne knappe Stunde Bahnfahrt bis Fischbek. Aber ein paar Lagen Klopapier in die Hose helfen bestimmt!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2008)

Hätte gerne mal ne Fehleranalyse. Lags dran, dass ich, ob falschen Wissens, Fischbek schrieb und Neugraben meinte? Falsche Zeit? Unsere Blindheit? Zu lange gefeiert?
Wir waren um 2 Minuten nach halb Eins da und haben ne halbe Stunde gewartet.


----------



## Dreckskerl (13. Januar 2008)

lag wohl daran, dass du fischbek geschrieben und neugraben gemeint hast.
playmobil und ich waren beide noch 5 vor halb in neugraben, sind dann nach fischbek und haben dort ebenfalls gewartet bis eins. schade, hätten ne trailführung gut gebrauchen können auch wenn's so noch ne echt nette tour geworden ist. das nächste mal also schreiben, was du meinst 
sehn  uns dann samstag, oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2008)

Ich habe im HVV Plan aber keine Station gefunden die Fischbek hieß sonst wären wir dort hin gekommen.
Samstag geht klar!


----------



## neubicolt (13. Januar 2008)

Bo Leude, macht es doch nich so kompliziert! Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns alle Samstag Kärtener Hütte oder wat??? Hat ja so wohl nich hingehauen wenn ich das so lese hier  

Ich bin nach der Arbeit auch noch fix dazu gekommen 2 Trails zu fahren, war aber nich so prall, war schon recht duster  

Wo seit ihr denn so langgeeiert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreckskerl (13. Januar 2008)

hab überhaupt kein plan, wo's genau lang ging, war das erste mal in den HaBe's.
gestartet sind wir eben an der station fischbek (liegt eine hinter neugraben), dann über den flugplatz, am wildpark angekommen, nordwärts zur kärntener hütte.
würd schon sagen, dass wir uns samstag an der s-bahn-station neugraben treffen sollten, das ist fairer denen gegenüber, die die gegend nicht so kennen (nämlich mich  )


----------



## neubicolt (13. Januar 2008)

Hm, also Flugplatz und Wildpark bin ich selbst noch nicht gefahren! Wie war es da? Habt ihr denn paar Trails gefunden?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab och keine Ahnung wo die Hütte ist...


----------



## neubicolt (13. Januar 2008)

Is aber ganz einfach, immer B73 auf der Waldseite Richtung Harburg fahren, dann kommt rechts nen Parkplatz und ne Holzhütte, das isses, da is an sich immer Treff wenn Touren sind...

Wir können aber auch an der S-Bahn starten, mir Ladde...muss ich nur echt ma weiter strampeln bis dahin.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2008)

Du mit deiner XC-Schüssel


----------



## Das_Playmobil (13. Januar 2008)

Tjoa schade, dass wir uns verpasst haben, hat aber so auch Spaß gemacht, wir haben uns nach einer Weile herumirren einem anderen Fahrer angeschlossen . Um zur Station Fischbek zu fahren muss man an der Station Neugraben in eine andere S3, nämlich die nach Buxtehude/Stade. Ich hab auch erst dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt als ich in der Bahn sah, dass Neugraben die Endstation sei.

Für Samstag: Um die Kärtener Hütte zu finden einfach "53.470104, 9.904824" bei Google Maps eingeben  Die Satellitenansicht verdeutlicht die Position.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2008)

Also von S-Bahn Fischbek ca. 15min mit dem dicken Gerät?
Von mir aus. Wie lang fährt man denn von Harburg nach Fischbek? Werde nämlich mit dem Zug anreisen.
Soll ich den Treffpunkt dann ändern?


----------



## Das_Playmobil (13. Januar 2008)

Die S3 fährt 10 Minuten nach S-Bahn Station Neuwiedenthal. Von dort dauert es 5-10 Minuten mitm Rad zur Kärtner Hütte. Ich würde sagen, es wäre am besten wenn du den Treffpunkt auf die Kärtner Hütte umänderst. Dann muss neubicolt keinen Umweg nehmen und Leute, die evtl. mit dem Auto kommen können dort direkt parken.


----------



## neubicolt (13. Januar 2008)

Also ihr braucht meinetwegen jetzt nich alles ummodeln, bin bloß der Meinung das es dort für alle der günstigste Treff- und Einstiegspunkt ist! Wenn aber 99% der Leute lieber treff an der S-Bahn machen wollen meinetwegen...

Mach ma einer nen Spruch jetzt!! Hütte oder Haltstelle?

Ich bin ganz klar für die Hütte


----------



## Das_Playmobil (14. Januar 2008)

Hütte! ^^
Da kann man dann schon mal mit andreren Bikern schnacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2008)

Habs geändert und noch meine Handynummer hinzugefügt.


----------



## neubicolt (14. Januar 2008)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie weit ich euch mit meiner CC-Schleuder folgen kann, werd mir Mühe geben


----------



## Das_Playmobil (14. Januar 2008)

Bergauf biste sicherlich der schnellste


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2008)

Ich keuch jetzt schon....


----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. Januar 2008)

Eben wurde im Radio für morgen warmes Wetter und Sonnenschein angesagt. Ich freu mich schon


----------



## neubicolt (18. Januar 2008)

Na also dann bis morgen 12.00Uhr Kärntener Hütte, bis denn Männers!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2008)

Nicht sofort losfahren, falls ich mich verfahre


----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. Januar 2008)

passt schon


----------



## Gerrit (18. Januar 2008)

Kalender müsste man lesen können...ich war voll auf Sonntag eingeschossen. Morgen geht leider nicht  

Viel Spaß - und lasst die Knochen heil...

gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2008)

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter noch besser...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (19. Januar 2008)

Gegen Mittag soll die Sonne rauskommen


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2008)

Sicher? Bei uns ist gerade totales Pisswetter.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (19. Januar 2008)

Stand jedenfalls bei wetter.com und wetteronline.de....
Bis vorhin hat es ordentlich geschifft, jetzt ist der Himmel aber trocken...

Edit: Jetzt steht die Vorhersage aber bei Regen für den ganzen Tag


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2008)

Egal. Wir fahren oder?


----------



## neubicolt (19. Januar 2008)

Jup, dat bißchen Wasser  , auf gehts!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (19. Januar 2008)

Hmm ich werde wohl nicht mitkommen. Ich hab sowieso gerade erst gesehen, dass wir uns schon um 12 Uhr treffen.
Da hätte ichs chon früher losgemusst


----------



## neubicolt (19. Januar 2008)

Hat echt Spass gemacht, waren zwar nur zu dritt, aber wat solls! Werden wir definitiv öfter ma machen


----------



## Das_Playmobil (19. Januar 2008)

War dann ja doch noch trocken...schade, dass ich nicht dabei war. Konnte ich halt die Zeit nutzen um fürs Abi zu lernen. In einem Monat ist es soweit  Ab dann kann ich auch wieder mehr fahren *freu*


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem trocken stimmt. Allerdings erst, als für die Tour beendet hatten War aber trotzdem klasse.


----------



## Dreckskerl (21. Januar 2008)

so, die herren, wie sieht's denn mit dem kommenden Wochenende aus?
wäre für Freitag und Samstag zu haben, Sonntag müsst ich mir extra frei nehmen. Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## neubicolt (21. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin für Sonntag, Freitag und Samstag wird bei mir nix...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2008)

Samstag ist schlecht (mal schauen), Sonntag in Ordnung, wenns Wetter passt.


----------



## chridsche (22. Januar 2008)

moin
hab´ den thread grade mal quergelesen und würde mich ja fast zur nächsten tour miteinklinken wollen!

Gruß Christian


----------



## neubicolt (23. Januar 2008)

Bist herzlich eingeladen! Wann wollen wir denn fahren?

Noch was anderes: Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach nem Freerider, hab jetzt nen Angebot für nen Specialized Big Hit 2005 für 900 bekommen, wollte nach Hannover fahren und mir den Bock ma anschauen. Doofe frage, aber hat Samstag jemand Zeit mich zu begleiten? Brauch einen mit mehr Ahnung als mich!  

Gruß


----------



## Superflyer (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo neubicolt, check dochmal für dich ob du nicht bock auf ein bergamont big air hast. 
Ich hätte da noch eines zu verkaufen. 
Schick dochmal eine PN. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (23. Januar 2008)

Hast PM


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2008)

Ich falle mindestens ne Woche mit genähtem Bremsfinger aus. Dieses Wochenende also nicht


----------



## Dreckskerl (23. Januar 2008)

ui, autsch! was'n los?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2008)

Mir ist beim Bohren ne Carbonplatte aus der Hand gerutscht und wurde vom Bohrer mitgerissen. Und da ich "nur schnell ein Loch" bohren wollte, hatte ich keine Handschuhe an 
Immerhin habe ich jetzt eine funktionierende Kettenführung.


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (27. Januar 2008)

Servus miteinander,

ich bin zwar ein alter, rauchender und gebrechlicher Biker von 36 Jahren auf nem Enduro, aber gerne würde ich mal versuchen, euch zu begleiten. Wie connected ihr euch, wenn es wieder los geht? Hier über die Plattform oder SMS oder Mail?

Würde mich freuen, wenn es bald aufhört zu schiffen und wir uns mal verabreden könnten. Dabei sei noch gefragt: lasst ihr es wie die Besemmelten krachen oder macht ihr auf Kondition? Ist n Fullface + Protector angesagt oder n Trinkrucksack?

Wer mag, schickt mir doch ne PM, dann gebe ich demjenigen mal meine Handynummer + E-Mail und wenn es wieder losgehen sollte, einfach anfunken, ok?


----------



## neubicolt (27. Januar 2008)

Ja Moin du,

bis jetzt is alles hier übers Forum gelaufen, Tour im LMB eintragen, wer Bock hat kommt mit, egal wie alt! Bissi Erfahrung kann nie schaden    Zu den Touren, hm, genau festgelegt wird da nix. Wir eiern da lang wo es uns gerade passt, Freeride halt. Letztes WE sind wir ca. 40km HaBe und Fischbeker Heide gefahren, hat auf jeden Fall ne Menge Laune gemacht. Der eine fährt mit FullFace und Protektoren, der andere nicht, is auch völlig egal, muss jeder selber wissen wie doll er machen will! Wir haben beschlossen das der Thread hier als Plattform genutzt wird, jeder kann hier ne Tour ankündigen. Ich bin z.b. mit meiner CC-Schleuder mitgefahren, habe noch keinen Freerider, habs auch überlebt   . Also lass jucken Kumpel  

Bis denn Leute


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (27. Januar 2008)

Sauber, das ist doch mal ne Ansage ! Freut mich! Habt ihr denn schon was in Planung? Ist vermutlich wetterabhängig, gell?

Trotzdem können wir ja, wenn du magst, via PM mal die privaten Daten austauschen. Geht manchmal einfacher oder wenn man spontan absagen muss / zusagen möchte, kann man fix abklären. 

Take care,

Frank


----------



## neubicolt (27. Januar 2008)

Bis jetzt noch nich wieder, ich war heute alleine los, war aber nich so prall! War Freitag feiern, hab das heute noch gemerkt, war keine Power da  

Die nächsten 2 WE bin ich in Österreich zum Ski fahren  

Danach bin ich wieder dabei!! Schcik dir mal morgen oder so meine ICQ und E-Mail!

Gruß


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (30. Januar 2008)

@neubicolt

Wat'n los nu mit die Einßäkju  Außerdem hat mich BoomShakkaLagga angeschnackt wegen Biken in HH. Damit hätten wir schon nen "Flotten Dreier" zusammen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreckskerl (30. Januar 2008)

Wie schaut's denn aus mit dem kommenden Wochenende? Wer wäre bei ner Runde in den HaBe's dabei?


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (30. Januar 2008)

Shit, Mist, Himmelsackra, Grrr... Gestern hat sich meine Kartusche verabschiedet und ich bekomme erst kommenden Montag ne neue. Von daher muss ich passen - ohne Dämpfer lässt sichs immer so schwer krachen :-( Das nervt, ich hätte dermaßen Bock gehabt...

@Dreckskerl
Schick mir doch mal ne PM mit deinen Daten (Handy, E-Mail, Messenger etc.) Vielleicht kann ich bei meinem Händler etwas bewirken, dass die Kiste schon früher fertig wird. Dann würde ich spontan durchfunken und dazu stoßen. Antworte dann auch mit meinen Daten.


----------



## Deleted90713 (31. Januar 2008)

Dreckskerl schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn aus mit dem kommenden Wochenende? Wer wäre bei ner Runde in den HaBe's dabei?



Moin! Biken am SONNTAG 3.2.08
Wir (a friend & me) würden uns gerne anschliessen die HaBes zu rocken, kennen uns dort noch nicht wirklich gut aus.
Sind auf der Suche nach Freeride, gerne auch ein paar Dirts dazwischen oder Drops.
Soll zwar kühler werden, aber so lange keine 2 liter pro sekunden/qm runterkommen, gehts schon!
Ahoi
Jens


----------



## Knuut (31. Januar 2008)

Hy, kann man bei euch mit nem "echten" Freerider mitfahren. Ich meine mein Bike ist nicht wirklich ein Tourenbike. Soll heißen viel weicher Federweg

Gruss aus dem Alten Land

Lutz


----------



## neubicolt (31. Januar 2008)

@ Knuut & jbay

bei uns kann grundsätzlich erstmal jeder mitfahren der Bock drauf hat.    Malte is ja auch mit seinem Woodbumble unterwegs, is ja auch nen Lupenreiner Freerider, also no prob.! Es geht nicht um Geschwindigkeit und km fressen, wer das will is bei uns sicher falsch! Bei uns wird alles was nach Trail aussieht gefahren. Dirts fahren wir eigentlich nich an auf so einer Tour, kann man aber ma machen. Wir machen halt soweit Freeride wie es die Umgebung zulässt, wir wohnen halt alle im platten Land  . Aber Spass macht es trotzdem!

Ich kann leider am WE nicht dabei sein, bin wie gesagt in den Alpen zum Ski fahren!

Euch aber viel Spass bei was auch immer


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (31. Januar 2008)

Das hört sich beruhigend an ! Oft sieht man diese Strampelhosenträger aufm Parkplatz ihre CC Kisten fertig machen, Trinksack aufn Buckel und dann pesen die los, wie die Besemmelten. Das packe ich a) nicht von der Kondi, b) nicht aufgrund meines Bocks und c) hab ich Null Fun an solchen Speed-Freaks.

Querfeldein schöne Trails suchen und schauen, was geht, mal n Päuschen machen und gegenseitig Tipps ausplaudern oder was ausprobieren, wo an sich gegenseitig hilft - vielleicht auch mal filmt...

Also, diese Weekend wie gesagt muss auch ich leider absagen, aber das Weekend darauf sollte gut aussehen. 

Take care,

MrGadgetFreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2008)

Da meine Fäden jetzt wieder weg sind hätte ich auch Lust, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht.
Und klar kann man bei uns mit dem Big Bike aufkreuzen. Fahre doch selbst eins


----------



## Knuut (31. Januar 2008)

Hi, wann soll den die Tour starten ? würde mich evtl. mal einklinken. Müsste zwar meinen Bock wieder zusammen bauen aber für nen Ritt durch den Wald, warum nicht. Achja, wir haben im Neukloster Forres auch ein paar nette Dinge.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted90713 (31. Januar 2008)

BIKEN HaBerge Sonntag 3.2.2008

Ich schlage vor, wenn das Wetter paßt uns an der S-Bahn Station Neugraben (S3)
um 13 Uhr zu treffen. 

z.B.
Abfahrt S3 Altona 12:14
Ankunft S3 Neugraben 12:53

wenn wir (chris & ich) wegen extrem Regen nicht fahren, poste ich das am Sonntag früh hier rein.

wir kennen nur ein paar spots dort, bräuchten am besten noch einen local  


ansonsten we look for trails  and rock them
ahoi, jens


----------



## Knuut (31. Januar 2008)

Sonntag sieht das Wetter gut aus, ich werde gleich mal im Schuppen basteln gehen. Soll es dann von Neugraben losgehen oder ein anderen Treffpunkt. Ich komme mit dem Auto aus Richtung Buxtehude.

Bis dann


----------



## Deleted90713 (31. Januar 2008)

Knuut schrieb:


> Sonntag sieht das Wetter gut aus, ich werde gleich mal im Schuppen basteln gehen. Soll es dann von Neugraben losgehen oder ein anderen Treffpunkt. Ich komme mit dem Auto aus Richtung Buxtehude.
> 
> Bis dann



dann schon ab neugraben mit dem bike in richtung habu berge.
wir kommen mit der s bahn.


ahoi.


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2008)

LMB für Sonntag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5788


----------



## hülemüll (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo, 

ich klink mich auch mal ein. Habe auch eher ein langsames Bike  . Komme dann mit Jens zum Treffpunkt. War auch erst zweimal in 2 Jahren in den HaBe's und kenne mich dort null aus... Bin gespannt auf die Trails dort.

Gruss, Christian


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2008)

Also Panzertrail und BMX Bahn müssen sein.


----------



## Deleted90713 (1. Februar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> LMB für Sonntag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5788



super coole funktion des forums! dann bis sonntag.
ahoi


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (3. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt sooo ein Schwein mit dem Wetter, das is echt fies  Lasst es krachen und habt Spaß !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (3. Februar 2008)

Wünsch ich euch auch 
Bei mir ruft das Abi -.-


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (3. Februar 2008)

Na, dann schiebe ich gleich mal das kommende Weekend hinterher. Vorschlag wieder am Sonntag (10.02.2008), so um 12:00 oder 13:00 Uhr bei der Kärntner Hütte.
Fahrzeit je nach Lust und Laune, sprich um die 3 Stunden. Wer direkt aus HH City kommt, kann sich ja mit mir vorher an irgendeiner S-Bahn Haltestelle verabreden.

Sollte es in strömen regnen, bin ich jedoch eher unserem Sofa angetan und daher schlage ich vor, schnacken wir am Vorabend (also dem Samstag) noch mal hier im Forum, ob es dabei bleibt und was die Wettervorhersage meint.

Roger that, statt biken war ich heute mit Frau & Hund in Timme und hab nen ausgedehnten Spaziergang hinter mir. Bei euch vermutlich müde Knochen und Luftnot ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2008)

War super! Bestes Wetter, das man sich vorstellen kann.
Sind ne lange Runde über die Fischbeker Heide, den Panzertrail+BMX-Bahn und Paul Roth gefahren. Insgesamt fast 4 Stunden.


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (3. Februar 2008)

Wir können ja mal ne Digicam mitnehmen und an nem guten Spot ein paar Clips drehen, wenn sich's anbietet. Werden zwar sicher nicht "Earthed" Quali aufweisen, aber als Remembrance, why not?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2008)

Gute Idee! Beim nächsten Trip wollen wir eh an der BMX-Bahn ein Bisschen bauen. Da kann man dann beim Probefahren filmen.


----------



## hülemüll (3. Februar 2008)

jo. war klasse die runde. die bmx-bahn und panzertrail haben echt potenzial und haben flow. da könnte man schon ein bisschen basteln.


----------



## kosh_hh (4. Februar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> War super! Bestes Wetter, das man sich vorstellen kann.
> Sind ne lange Runde über die Fischbeker Heide, den Panzertrail+BMX-Bahn und Paul Roth gefahren. Insgesamt fast 4 Stunden.



Hallo jungz,

könnt ihr mir mal verraten wo die bmx-bahn ist. Bisher nach dem Panzertrail immer wieder zurück Richtung Segelflugplatz gefahren. Aber da kommt wohl noch was?

Vielen Dank

Grüße Christian


----------



## Dreckskerl (4. Februar 2008)

> könnt ihr mir mal verraten wo die bmx-bahn ist.


fährst am besten einfach mit beim nächsten mal, würd ich sagen


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2008)

Nächsten Sonntag, wnn gutes Wetter ist? Nehme auch einen Klappspaten mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (4. Februar 2008)

also, wetter sieht für sonntag ganz gut aus. ich wäre dabei. vielleicht diesmal ein bisschen an den guten spots (z.b. bmx-bahn) basteln und fahren und insgesamt weniger km reissen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2008)

Von mir aus gerne.
Was war jetzt eigentlich mit dir Knuut?


----------



## Dreckskerl (4. Februar 2008)

hat zufällig am freitag schon wer zeit?


----------



## hülemüll (4. Februar 2008)

oder wir fahren samstag schon mal, zum basteln an der bmx-bahn...


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (4. Februar 2008)

Meint ihr den Spot in Wulmstorf? Neee, oder? BMX-Bahn kenne ich selber auch nicht. Erkläre mich aber bereit, die Clips später zu schnippeln und ready fürs Netz oder Handy oder Festpladde zu machen - sofern wir kein Clip in Kinolänge basteln wollen ;-)

Meine Digicam kann in 640x480 und 30fps aufnehmen, ist aber eben keine reine Videocam, sondern ne Fotocam. 

In der Zwischenzeit können wir uns ja hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5805 schon mal alle eintragen, die Bock haben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich kann nur Samstag oder Sonntag. Meine Freundin ist schon schwer deprimiert, weil wir uns die ganze Woche nicht sehen, da ich bis 21.00 Praktikum habe. Mir wäre Sonntag lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (4. Februar 2008)

mir würde samstag mittag fast besser passen, da ich sonntag dann evtl. nach hannover fahren würde...


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (5. Februar 2008)

Hmm, jetzt haben wir Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag zur Auswahl. Mein LMB für Sonntag hattet ihr schon gesehen, oder? Da bei mir Samstag noch Einkäufe etc. anstehen, bleibt es bei mir bei Sonntag.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2008)

Ich dieses Wochenende garnicht. Mir ist noch eine Haijkplanung für März dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## hülemüll (5. Februar 2008)

hmm, also sonntag kann ich nicht zu 100% zusagen, ich wäre dann einfach am treffpunkt oder nicht. samstag könnte ich aber definitiv... vielleicht findet sich ja für sa. jemand, der den weg zum panzertrail/bmxbahn kennt? ich glaube, ich würde ihn nicht unbedingt auf anhieb finden, weil ich erst einmal da war.


----------



## Deleted90713 (5. Februar 2008)

MrGadgetFreak schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt haben wir Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag zur Auswahl. Mein LMB für Sonntag hattet ihr schon gesehen, oder? Da bei mir Samstag noch Einkäufe etc. anstehen, bleibt es bei mir bei Sonntag.



kann erst samstag vormittag sagen, wann es und ob es dieses wochenende klappt. aber potential ist da!


----------



## arseburn (5. Februar 2008)

Wo trefft ihr Euch denn immer so? Würde wenn dann spontan am Sonntag mit nem Kollegen aufkreuzen, so gegen 12:00....


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (6. Februar 2008)

@ arseburn

Wie wäre es hiermit :  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5805 ;-)


----------



## arseburn (6. Februar 2008)

@ MrGadget

Deluxe   danke


----------



## chridsche (6. Februar 2008)

...und gleich mal benutzt...
bis Sonntach

Gruß Christian (Nr.3)


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (6. Februar 2008)

Und ab geht der Punk, geil ! Freut mich. Wenn wir noch das mit den Handynummern etc. machen wollen, schick(t) mir einfach ne PM oder Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (6. Februar 2008)

habe mich für sonntag auch eingetragen. aber für ne kleine runde am samstag mittag ist noch keiner zu haben, oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2008)

Evtl. Nachmittags. Schick mal deine Handynummer per PN. Bin im Moment im Praktikum und schaue selten hier rein. Evtl. habe ich Lust auf ne Tour und auch die nötige Zeit.


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (7. Februar 2008)

Wen meinst du denn damit? Willste meine Funke oder die von wem anners?


----------



## Dreckskerl (8. Februar 2008)

muss ma schaun, könnt mir auch samstag schon vorstellen, wenn bis heut abend aber nix kommt, geht ma von nem NÖ aus


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (8. Februar 2008)

Und Sonntag? Wie war da noch mal der aktuelle Stand? Ungeachtet dessen wäre noch mal gut zu wissen, wer von denen, die Sonntag dabei sind, sich an welcher Location treffen will. Hatte ja Neugraben und alternativ Kärntner Hüdde angeboten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2008)

Ich bin Samstag def. nicht dabei. Veranstalltung in der Schule. Zwei total berühmte Klavierheinis=>PA-Technik


----------



## hülemüll (8. Februar 2008)

also, ich werde samstag nachmittag vielleicht einfach mal losfahren. wird aber nur ne kleine runde (max.2h), weil ich abends nicht tot sein will. sonntag bin ich trotzdem dabei...


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (8. Februar 2008)

Schade und klasse, dass der eine nicht kann, aber der andere dabei ist. Freu mich...


----------



## hülemüll (8. Februar 2008)

Die Kärntner Hütte kenn ich nicht, also ich würde dann zur S-Bahnstation im Neugraben kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (8. Februar 2008)

Moin,

bin neun in HH und kenn von den HaBe bisher nur die Autobahn Raste.

Könnte ich die Runde auch mit meinem Allmountain mit fahren oder frauch man da schon nen richtigen Freerider?
Würde sonst morgen mal mein Bike holen und So. mitkommenwollen!

CU de


----------



## hülemüll (8. Februar 2008)

allmountainbike sollte völlig ausreichen. ist eigentlich ne cc-runde, aber an einigen stellen wirds 'nem freerider doch interessanter. komm einfach mit und schau es dir an --> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5805


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (9. Februar 2008)

@ de_reu

You are very welcome !


----------



## de_reu (9. Februar 2008)

MrGadgetFreak schrieb:


> @ de_reu
> 
> You are very welcome !



So habe mein Bike gholt und werde es gleich zusammen schrauben....

Bis morgen!

Cu De


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2008)

Ihr seid gemein. So geiles Wetter und ich habe keine Zeit


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (9. Februar 2008)

Äääätsch, so ging es mir letztes Weekend ;-)

@de_reu

Cya tomorrow... Kommst du nach Neugraben oder an die Hütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (9. Februar 2008)

...schon wieder raus ;(
hatte ja gehofft,dass toxo meine gabel bis heute wieder fit macht, aber...

Gruß chridsche


----------



## Dreckskerl (9. Februar 2008)

werd wohl morgen auch klausurbedingt ausfallen. sollte es überraschend doch hinhauen bin ich um 1 an der s neugraben.


----------



## hülemüll (9. Februar 2008)

wieviele sind wir denn jetzt noch? in der lmb stehen insgesamt nur noch 2 leute...


----------



## de_reu (10. Februar 2008)

Dreckskerl schrieb:


> werd wohl morgen auch klausurbedingt ausfallen. sollte es überraschend doch hinhauen bin ich um 1 an der s neugraben.



13:00, ich denke 12:30 Neugraben???

BTW: werde gegen 12:30 an der S- neugraben sein, gib's da nen konkreten Treffpunkt?


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (10. Februar 2008)

Moin, also trotz des kleinen Durcheinander (darum hatte ich ja vorgeschlagen, sich mal gegenseitig die Telefonnummern zu verpassen - callen ist einfacher und konkreter als das hier) steht HIER http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5805 ALLES, was man wissen muss. Ich werde selbst 12:30 in Neugraben sein und halte mich am Ausgang der S-Bahn auf. ZU erkennen an schwarzer Hose, brauner Hoody, TLD Helm (siehe Profilbild) und braunes Specialized mit weißen Felgen. Das dürfte glaube ich deutlich genug sein.


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (10. Februar 2008)

Der Übersicht halber sei dennoch aufgeführt: Treffen entweder 

a) Kärntner Hütte, Cuxhavener Straße 55 c | 13:00 Uhr
oder 
b) S-Bahn Station Neugraben (S3) | 12:30 Uhr

Bitte lasst uns je Treffpunkt max. 15 Min. warten, falls sich jemand verspätet. Wer danach nicht am Start ist, hat dann leider Pech gehabt.


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (10. Februar 2008)

> sollte es überraschend doch hinhauen bin ich um 1 an der s neugraben.



Moritz, hattest du gelesen:

Der Übersicht halber sei dennoch aufgeführt: Treffen entweder 

a) Kärntner Hütte, Cuxhavener Straße 55 c | 13:00 Uhr
oder 
b) S-Bahn Station Neugraben (S3) | 12:30 Uhr

Bitte lasst uns je Treffpunkt max. 15 Min. warten, falls sich jemand verspätet. Wer danach nicht am Start ist, hat dann leider Pech gehabt.

Dein 13:00 Neugraben wird nicht funzen. Wenn überhaupt ruf mich auf dem Handy an und sag, du bist auf dem Weg. Dann machen wir logischerweise n Break und warten auf dich.


----------



## neubicolt (10. Februar 2008)

Moin Leude,

bin gestern erst aus Österreich wieder gekommen, hab eure Tour erst heute kurz vor 13.00Uhr entdeckt! Bin dann alleine losgetobt. Habe einige Biker in den HaBe gesehen Ich war der mit Orangem Fox-Trikot, evtl. hab ich euch ja überholt  ?! Wie war es bei euch?

Gruß


----------



## j-man (10. Februar 2008)

ja war ja ne feine Sache heute. Dass mir die Sattelstütze gebrochen war, und ich nur im stehen fahren konnte, hat den Trainingseffekt nur verstärkt. 

 @ den mit dem poison fully: ich habe deine Sonnenbrille, nachdem du schon weg warst, kam jemand aus dem Wald, der sie gefunden hatte. Melde dich, dann besprechen wir, wie du das teil zurück bekommst.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2008)

Nächste Woche lieber Sonntag oder Samstag?
Treffen wieder an der Kärntener Hütte um 13 Uhr bzw. an der S-Bahnstation Neuwiedenthal um 12.30uhr, mit jeweils ner viertel Stunde Wartezeit. Sobald wir den tag haben mache ich was im LMB auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (10. Februar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> j
> @ den mit dem poison fully: ich habe deine Sonnenbrille, nachdem du schon weg warst, kam jemand aus dem Wald, der sie gefunden hatte. Melde dich, dann besprechen wir, wie du das teil zurück bekommst.



jo, klasse! leider bin ich nächstes we wahrscheinlich nicht dabei. aber bestimmt die woche darauf oder so... schreibst du hier rein, wenn ihr das nächste mal fahrt? oder gib sie jbay (rotes canyon), wenn er nächste woche dabei ist. danke erstmal!


----------



## j-man (10. Februar 2008)

nächsten Sonntag habe ich leider keine Zeit, da bin ich dann nicht dabei. Kann Dir das Ding aber sonst auch persönlich übergeben, wenn Du in der Nähe der Uni oder in Eppendorf bist oder dahin kommen kannst. Oder per Post schicken.


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (11. Februar 2008)

Servus,

ja, leider werde auch ich nicht dabei sein können - bin mit Frau und Hund im Harz, entspannen. 
Wollte nur sagen, dass der Nachmittag mächtig Fun gebracht hat. An dem letzten Spot ging es noch bis zum frühen Abend und trotz Carbon Enduro hat das Speci gehalten und Onkel Frank hat es tatsächlich komplett "rüber" gepackt. Dadurch, dass ich gerade erst anfange und weder die Kondition noch Fahrtechnik & Co. beherrsche, wie ihr, war das n geiles Erfolgerlebnis. 

@ hülemüll & de_reu
Sorry wenn ich gestern nicht überall hinterher kam. Werde wohl noch ein wenig trainieren müssen ;-)


----------



## Kumquat (11. Februar 2008)

Gehts nächste Woche wieder los? Ich würde sehr gerne mal mitkommen. Nur um sicher zu gehen: Hab ich das richtig verstanden beim querlesen, dass auch HTs willkommen sind?
Und ist nächstes Mal jemand mit Plan dabei, der aus der Umgebung von Rendsburg kommt? Sonst müsste mir noch jemand erklären, wie man vom Hbf zur besagten S-Bahnhaltestelle kommt.


----------



## j-man (11. Februar 2008)

Kumquat schrieb:


> Gehts nächste Woche wieder los? Ich würde sehr gerne mal mitkommen. Nur um sicher zu gehen: Hab ich das richtig verstanden beim querlesen, dass auch HTs willkommen sind?
> Und ist nächstes Mal jemand mit Plan dabei, der aus der Umgebung von Rendsburg kommt? *Sonst müsste mir noch jemand erklären, wie man vom Hbf zur besagten S-Bahnhaltestelle kommt.*



Ganz einfach mit der S3 Richtung Neugraben bzw. Stade. Verbindungen rausfinden mit www.geofox.de

Ich bin wie gesagt nächsten Sonntag nicht mit dabei.

Ein HT sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## hülemüll (11. Februar 2008)

@mrgadgetfreak:
respekt! das sah nach dem ersten versuch nicht danach aus. aber manche lernen schnell... weiter so! und das mit der kondition kriegst du ohne kippen und fullface auch noch in den griff


----------



## de_reu (11. Februar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nächste Woche lieber Sonntag oder Samstag?
> Treffen wieder an der Kärntener Hütte um 13 Uhr bzw. an der S-Bahnstation Neuwiedenthal um 12.30uhr, mit jeweils ner viertel Stunde Wartezeit. Sobald wir den tag haben mache ich was im LMB auf.



Wenn das Wetter halbwegs ist bin ich auf jeden wieder mit dabei!

Cu De


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2008)

Habt ihr noch ein paar schöne Spots gefunden?
Wann passts denn besser? Mir wäre Sonntag glaube ich fast lieber.


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (11. Februar 2008)

@hülemüll
 Wie gesagt, erste Saison und dann gleich mit euch beiden Freaks unterwegs... Aber wadde mal, wir sehen uns ja immer wieder (gehe ich mal aus bei all den Treffen hier)  Außerdem war der Spot tatsächlich weitaus mehr das, wo ich mich wohl gefühlt habe. Lieber schiebe ich 30-40 mal den Bock hoch, als auf dem 45 Grad Ritzeln lange Steigungen zu killen. Bin halt ne faule Socke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (14. Februar 2008)

Was geht nun am WE?

Bin ich der Einzige? ich stell mal pauschal 13:00 Kärntner Hütte in den Raum!

Cu De


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (14. Februar 2008)

Definitives NEIN meinerseits. Wir sind am Weekend im Harz. Trotzdem habt Spaß - wer auch immer dabei ist.


----------



## hülemüll (14. Februar 2008)

bin dieses we auch raus...


----------



## Kumquat (14. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre definitiv dabei, wenn was geht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2008)

Also von mir aus lieber Sonntag. Wenn Samstag muss ich das bis morgen zum frühen Abend wissen. Zeit schlage ich mal 13:00Uhr vor. Treffpunkt: S-Bahn Neugraben oder Kärntener Hütte.


----------



## Kumquat (15. Februar 2008)

Sonntag 13:00 find ich bestens. Wo kann man bei der Hütte parken? Die Bahn hat sich nämlich definitiv disqualifiziert. Fast dreieinhalb Stunden Anreise und noch nicht mal billiger als Auto fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (15. Februar 2008)

Kumquat schrieb:


> Sonntag 13:00 find ich bestens. Wo kann man bei der Hütte parken? Die Bahn hat sich nämlich definitiv disqualifiziert. Fast dreieinhalb Stunden Anreise und noch nicht mal billiger als Auto fahren



Also0 So. 1300 steht!!
Wer is noch dabei?
wenn Sa sich noch ne Runde offenbart, wäre ich auch dabei!

Sonst CU on Sun!

De

BTW: Parken is da kein Prob. Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz, nicht am Tresen!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2008)

OK. Sonntag 13:00 Uhr an der Hütte ist perfekt. 15min Wartezeit.


----------



## LariFari (15. Februar 2008)

Moin ihr alle!

Hab mich hier grad reingelesen und dachte ich schließe mich einfach mal bei euch an.
Wie lang sind die Runden die ihr dreht so? Bin was das "offroad"-radeln angeht noch ganz neu, hab grad erst mein neues Rad fertig.


Ist die Kärntner Hütte in der Cuxhavener Straße 55? Oder liegt die woanders?

Gruß, Lari


----------



## neubicolt (15. Februar 2008)

Sonnatg? Ok, hatte vor da mein neues Bike abzuholen, werd ich dann wohl aber Samstag schon machen. Dann kann ich es Sonntag gleich gebührend einfahren 

LMB-Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5891


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bring mal ne Schaufel mit!


----------



## LariFari (16. Februar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich bring mal ne Schaufel mit!



???

Wozu brauchen wir/brauchst du eine Schaufel?


----------



## j-man (16. Februar 2008)

LariFari schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Wozu brauchen wir/brauchst du eine Schaufel?



Auf dem einen Trail (Panzer/BMX oder so?) gibt's ein paar kleinere Sprünge, die man noch gut aufwerten kann, da ist die Schaufel schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2008)

Jo. Genau. Auf der BMX-Bahn ist noch was zu machen und sonst weiß man ja auch nie. Und ein Kilo mehr oder weniger im Rucksack ist doch wurscht.
Hast dein neues Bike schon neubicolt?


----------



## neubicolt (16. Februar 2008)

Jup, heute geholt und montiert!  

Wir beide müssen dann morgen nochmal wegen richtiger Einstellung schauen


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Februar 2008)

Ok. Ich bring ne Dämpferpumpe mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (17. Februar 2008)

Brauchst nicht, hab eine...bis nachher!


----------



## LariFari (17. Februar 2008)

Sacht ma, wie erkenne ich euch eigentlich? Bin ja noch absoluter Neuling...


----------



## John Rico (18. Februar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Auf dem einen Trail (Panzer/BMX oder so?) gibt's ein paar kleinere Sprünge, die man noch gut aufwerten kann, da ist die Schaufel schon sinnvoll.





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jo. Genau. Auf der BMX-Bahn ist noch was zu machen und sonst weiß man ja auch nie. Und ein Kilo mehr oder weniger im Rucksack ist doch wurscht.



Hallo miteinander!

Ich weiß nicht, ob einige von euch auch für das Entstehen besagter Hügel beim Rollercoaster / zweiten Teil Panzertrail verantwortlich sind. Aber bitte denkt auch mal an die anderen Biker, denen ihr mit solchen unüberlegten Aktionen einen der Klassiker in den HaBes völlig versaut (habt).
Schließlich sind wir alle Biker und haben schon genug Ärger mit Förstern, Walkern, Hundesbesitzern u.ä., da muss man durch solche Aktionen nicht auch noch Zwietracht zwischen Gleichgesinnten sähen.

Näheres dazu unter diesem Thread.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## j-man (18. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du mich schon zitierst, melde ich mich hier mal. Ich bin den Trail erst ein Mal gefahren und habe mich über die Sprünge echt gefreut, auch wenn sie nicht besonders anspruchsvoll waren. 
Habe allerdings nicht in jeder Runde jeden genommen und hatte dabei dann nicht das Gefühl, dass der Trail dabei "total versaut" wäre. 

Dass Du vom "Sähen von Zwietracht zwischen Gleichgesinnten" sprichst, ist IMHO eine sehr subjektive Sichtweise. Und eine Teilnahme an einer "Rückbauaktion", wie in dem verlinkten Thread erwähnt, finde ich mehr als kindisch. Deine Sig. deutet doch eigentlich darauf hin, dass Du "Leben und leben lassen" favorisierst.  

Also: Löcher im Trail oder direkt daneben sind natürlich Mist, aber um ein paar Huckel auf dem Waldweg sollte man doch 'drum fahren können.

In diesem Sinne. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kosh_hh (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Sven,

ich habe deinen angegebenen Thread im Oktober schon interessiert gelesen und mich auf schlimme Dinge eingestellt. Ich kann die Aufregung aber überhaupt nicht verstehen.

Nur nochmal zur Klarstellung: Gemeint ist doch der Weg, der nach der Sitzgruppe (die man über den Panzertrail erreicht) am Segelflugplatz wieder in den Wald führt. Dort gibt es dann ein kuzes Wegstück bis zu einer Kante, aufdem so vier bis fünf Absprünge gebaut wurden? Wenn ja:

Der Weg ist doch riesig breit an den Stellen. Diese "Mini-Bebauungen" können doch sogar mit viel Speed umfahren werden. Bis auf den ersten Absprung mach ich das auch, da ich lieber Geschwindigkeit zum Sprung für die darauffolgende Kante habe.

Wären die Hindernisse auf einem schmalen Singletrail gebaut, die man umständlich umfahren müsste, könnte ich den Ärger ja gut verstehen. Aber so? Klar, die Interessen aller sollten berücksichtigt werden. Dies finde ich an den angegebenen Stellen aber durchaus gewährleistet.

Irgendwelche Löcher am Wegesrand zu lassen ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung. Ansonsten finde ich es klasse, dass freeridemäßig in den Habes mal ein wenig was passiert.

Grüße Christian


----------



## arseburn (18. Februar 2008)

Vortschritt bedeutet Veränderung....können viele nicht mit umgehen, da Gewohnheitsrecht in der deutschen Rechtsprechung quasi schon fest verankert ist


----------



## Superflyer (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich verfolge das hier schon ein bisschen und wollte mal was schreiben.
Ich kann euch alle sehr gut verstehen, der eine (Touren-Fahrer) der kein Bock auf solche Veränderung hat, der andere der sagt, ist nicht so schlimm, soll man drumherum fahren. 
Die Wege sind natürlich alle für da. 
Was ich allerdings zu diesen Veränderungen schreiben muss ist, die Jungs die das gebaut haben, haben mal keine Ahnung von sowas. Die sollten das auch lieber lassen und sich ein paar Meter weiter abschauen wie man Hügel baut.
Allerdings sind die Jungs die das gebaut haben, bestimmt keine 10 jahre alt und  dann sollte man es Ihnen auch wieder nicht übelnehmen.  Lieber sollte man sie anhalten es so zubauen, das es gut ist (was das immer heisst).
Was aber viel viel Schlimmer ist, das seit dem die Veränderungen da sind,  so ein scheiss Müll rum liegt, das ich kotzen könnte. Müll gehört nicht in den Wald und auch nicht auf einen Trail. 
Ich würde in diesem Fall vorschlagen einfach ne Schüppe Sand auf die Hügel und in den Urzustand zurück versetzen. Den das was da gemacht wurde kann kein Ernst sein und die Sachen werden auch nicht geflegt und weiter gebaut. 

Jetzt nochwas aus meiner Erfahrung aus 25 Jahren Hügel- und Streckenbau
ich weiss Regeln sind ******** und es gibt genug davon. Mir geht es bei den Punkten nur ein Miteinander und dieses Miteinander ist auf der ganzen gleich gereglt: 
Punkt Nr.1: 
Wenn man auf einen Trail / Hügel / DH / Freeride-Strecke trifft der von Leuten gebaut wurden, die sich was dabei gedacht haben, dann darf nur der Erbauer oder der die Sachen pflegt, was ändern oder jemand anders der den Erbauer gefragt hat. 
Der Erbauer hat Hausrecht. 
Nr.2.: Wenn man was kaputt springt muss man es auch wieder herrichten. 
Nr.3.: Kein Müll
Nr.4: Wer auf den Trail kommt grüßt.
Nr.5: Man behandelt sich immer mit Respekt. 

In dem Sinne

Superflyer


----------



## neubicolt (18. Februar 2008)

Hm, war einer von euch allen am Sonntag mit dabei? Nur soviel: NIEMAND HAT GEBUDDELT!!!! Das dazu!

Ich bin den Trail das erste mal vor ein paar Wochen gefahren, wenn es um die BMX-Bahn geht! So wie er jetzt ist sah er damals auch schon aus, über Sinn und Unsinn der "Hügel" hab ich mir noch keinen Kopp gemacht, aber es ist an allen besagten Stellen null Problem diese zu umfahren, daher versteh ich das ganze Gerede hier nicht wirklich. Es ist ja nicht so als ob der ganze Trail verhunzt wäre , finde man kann ihn trotzdem mit guten flow fahren.  Sicher kann man im endeffekt mit den "Hügeln" nix anfangen, macht einfach null Spass, aber darüber zu reden sie platt zu machen find ich auch unfair demjenigen gegenüber der sich evtl. was bei gedacht hat! Ich denke mit ein wenig Kommunikation lässt sich das locker lösen! Wenn das nicht fruchtet und es tatsächlich zu argen Problemen an der Stelle kommen sollte, ja dann ist das nen anderer Schnack und man kann darüber nachdenken! 

Viel schlimmer find ich Waldarbeiter die einem Baumstämme auf den Trail werfen, das ist gefährlich!!! Also lasst uns nicht gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen  

Gruß


----------



## Kono (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Biker.

Ob der Panzertrail nun aufgewertet oder versaut wurde, sei mal dahingestellt. Fakt bleibt für mich die Tatsache, dass derjenige der eine Schaufel mit auf Tour nimmt um Trails "aufzuwerten", billigend in kauf nimmt:

1. das sich andere den Hals brechen,
2. negative Aufmerksamkeit der Behörden/Förster und Öffentlichkeit auf die Biker zieht (->siehe auch aktuelle Diskussion um den Mögebierstollen im Deister),
3. ggf. eine Straftat zu begehen. Wenn derjenige mit der Schaufel unter Vorsatz im NSG anfängt zu buddeln.

Ich finde die hier vorgefundene Grundhaltung einiger "Freerider" sowieso etwas schräg. Wenn in den Harburger Bergen/Fischbeker Heide, oder egal wo, zuwenige heftige Trails sind auf den man es so richtig krachen lassen kann und auf denen man nicht mindestens 7x hintereinander 5m hoch und 20m weit springen kann... Hey, dann ist man vielleicht im falschen Gebiet ?!? Da passt die wirklich gute Idee eine Schaufel mit ins Gepäck zu nehmen genau rein (und ich unterstelle hier und jetzt einfach mal, wer eine Schaufel mitnimmt hegt auch den Gedanken sie entsprechend zu benutzen). Ich buddel mir ein kleines Loch, daneben einen mickrigen Sandhügel und schwupps hab ich meinen eigenen Bikepark gebaut... Drei mal rüber fahren... Nö ist doch öde, schockt ja gar nicht, ist ja nicht heftig genug... Zurück bleibt ein Kratertrail, keinem hat's wirklich was gebracht, der Förster haut ein paar Bäume über den Trail, fertig, na besten dank .

Aber der Wald und die Heide sind für alle da: Walker, Jogger, Spaziergänger, Biker, Funrider, Oma Waltraud, Enkel Norbert und Hasso an der Leine. Alle sollten und sollen das Gebiet so wieder ver- und hinterlassen wie sie es vorgefunden haben. Daher bin ich über die Schaufel und dem Vorsatz sie zu benutzen, noch nicht so ganz hinweg. Ich kann dieses Maß an Egoismus, Gleichgültigkeit und Uneinsichtigkeit noch nicht so recht begreifen. 

Gruß
Kono


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (19. Februar 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Hallo Biker.
> 
> Ob der Panzertrail nun aufgewertet oder versaut wurde, sei mal dahingestellt. Fakt bleibt für mich die Tatsache, dass derjenige der eine Schaufel mit auf Tour nimmt um Trails "aufzuwerten", billigend in kauf nimmt:
> 
> ...



dein totales Unverständnis in Bezug auf die "Schaufel-Biker" und die Dramaturgie deines Beitrages erinnern mich sehr an die Zeit, als es mit dem Mountainbiken losging. So wie du haben in etwa damals einige Wanderfreunde reagiert. Dort waren dann auch Sprüche zu hören wie: "Wieso müssen Radfahrer denn jetzt im Wald fahren, dazu sind doch die Straßen da" oder "Radfahrer machen die Waldwege kaputt" etc. Eine Diskussion war bei einigen nicht möglich, das passte einfach nicht in deren Weltbild, dass man mit dem Rad im Wald fuhr. So ähnlich liest sich jetzt dein Beitrag auf die "Freerider" bezogen.

Die meisten Wanderer haben sich ja inzwischen an uns gewöhnt. Mit Toleranz und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme kommt man sicherlich überall weiter. Das gilt wohl auch für Leute die mit der Schaufel in den Wald fahren (die Habes sind kein Dirt-Park) als auch für CCler die mal um ein Hindernis fahren können, wenn der Weg breit genug ist.

Das du die Leute, die mit der Schaufel im Gepäck fahren, mit Dieben und Einbrechern gleichsetzt (siehe Punkt 2 deines Beitrages) ist imo eine Unverschämtheit. Solltest mal Anfangen etwas zu differenzieren.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (19. Februar 2008)

Über Sinn und Unsinn von "Schaufel-Bikern" sollten wir meiner Ansicht nach in einem gesonderten Posting weiter diskutieren, findet ihr nicht auch? HIER geht es darum, dass sich Freerider aus dem Raum Hamburg verabreden können, um gemeinsame Touren zu veranstalten - nicht jedoch um zu debattieren, ob und wenn wie gefährlich es wäre, wenn blablabla.

Mich hat dieses Forum immer sehr angesprochen, da es weitgehend "sauber" blieb. Ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber verschiebt das Thema doch, ohne es totschweigen zu wollen, an eine separate Stelle.


----------



## neubicolt (19. Februar 2008)

Der Meinung bin ich auch!

Möchte aber gerne noch was loswerden! Ich fahre selber auch CC, und auch Freeride. Ich bin mit meinem Cube und der 80mm Tora vorne auch die "Sprünge" gesprungen um die es hier geht, mir hat es nicht im Ansatz die Gabel zerlegt, nur weil das oben mal zur Debatte stand das es doch wohl für einige CCler zu Materialproblemen führen könnte  ! 

Ich finde nur die Aussagen einiger Leute sehr gegensätzlich und in sich widersprüchlich! Auf der einen Seite predigen zu wollen der Wald sei für alle da, was völlig korrekt ist, und auf der anderen Seite die Leute zu verurteilen die das biken etwas anders interpretieren ist ziemlich, na ja, nich so toll. 99,9% der Trails in den HaBe sind unberührt und für alle zu gebrauchen (Wanderer, CCler, Hasso usw.), es kann doch nicht sein das sich darüber aufgeregt wird wenn an EINER Stelle mal was anderes versucht wird, wobei dadurch der Trail nicht mal völlig kaputt ist. Ich raff das nicht! Verständnis predigen und Ignorranz leben nenn ich sowas! Das kanns nich sein! Wenn jetzt jedes WE Leute Schaufelschwingend durch die Berge rennen würden könnte ich es ja verstehen, aber so find ich die Disskusion nur noch lächerlich, sorry!

Und jetzt bitte zurüch zum eingentlichen Thema!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wie hats euch denn sonst gefallen am WE Männers   ???

Gruß


----------



## LariFari (19. Februar 2008)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Wie hats euch denn sonst gefallen am WE Männers   ???



Ich fands eigentlich ganz spaßig, aber ich denke nicht, dass das "Freeriden" das richtige Gebiet für mich ist. Es war schon interessant mal unterwegs zu sein und was von den HaBe's zu sehen, aber über ein paar Kilometer mehr und ne etwas höhere Grundgeschwindigkeit hätte ich mich schon gefreut.
(Mir ist schon klar, dass mit den Bikes die teilweise dabei waren eben keine schnellen Anstiege möglich sind, zumindest nicht mit mittelmäßiger Fittness )
 Ich hab durch die Tour eben entdeckt, was mir an so einer Runde Spaß macht und was eher nicht so mein Ding ist.
Von daher also vielen Dank für die Runde!


----------



## Kumquat (19. Februar 2008)

Ich fands auch klasse, allerdings lautet mein Fazit genau andersrum: Mir wären ein paar Kilometer weniger und dafür etwas deftigere Abfahrten lieber gewesen. Geschmackssache halt. Bei mir kam nun erschwerend hinzu, dass ich vergangenen Sommer das letzte Mal ne richtige Tour gefahren bin, daher war die Fitness leider nicht mal mittelmäßig. Und bis sich das einigermaßen ändert, heißts erstmal wieder Gabel auf <100mm traveln und den Dirt-Spot unsicher machen 

P.S.: Merke: Bloß weil man das einzige Hardtail hat, ist man noch lange nicht der Erste aufm Berg


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (19. Februar 2008)

@Kumquat

Dann sollten WIR beide uns zusammen tun  Ich habe vorletzte Woche auch aus dem letzten Loch gepfiffen, da es so zu sagen wieder meine erste richtige Saison ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (19. Februar 2008)

Kumquat schrieb:


> Ich fands auch klasse, ...
> Mir wären ein paar Kilometer weniger und dafür etwas deftigere Abfahrten lieber gewesen. Geschmackssache halt. .....



Da gib's 2 Möglichkeiten:
Die Berge aufschütten, damit es steiler wird, oder
Treten, treten, treten ....

;-)


----------



## John Rico (20. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn der Thread mittlerweile schon weiter ist, möchte ich noch kurz (und gerne abschließend) auf einige Sachen eingehen, die zum Teil direkt an mich gingen.



j-man schrieb:


> Dass Du vom "Sähen von Zwietracht zwischen Gleichgesinnten" sprichst, ist IMHO eine sehr subjektive Sichtweise. Und eine Teilnahme an einer "Rückbauaktion", wie in dem verlinkten Thread erwähnt, finde ich mehr als kindisch. Deine Sig. deutet doch eigentlich darauf hin, dass Du "Leben und leben lassen" favorisierst.



Die Rückbauaktion wurde nicht von mir vorgeschlagen, auch wenn ich selbst dran gedacht habe. Dass man durch (meiner Meinung nach) unüberlegtes oder evtl. bewusstes "Verbauen" eines der Klassiker in den HaBes andere ärgert, ist denke ich nicht subjektiv und zeigt sich ja u.a. deutlich im anderen Thread.



arseburn schrieb:


> Vortschritt bedeutet Veränderung....können viele nicht mit umgehen, da Gewohnheitsrecht in der deutschen Rechtsprechung quasi schon fest verankert ist



Es gibt leider immer Leute, die sich mit (ihrer Meinung nach) geistreichen Kommentaren in Szene setzten müssen, ohne irgendwas zur Sache beizutragen.  



Superflyer schrieb:


> Die Wege sind natürlich für alle da.


Stimmt!  
Ich habe auch nie was anderes behauptet. 



> Punkt Nr.1:
> Wenn man auf einen Trail / Hügel / DH / Freeride-Strecke trifft der von Leuten gebaut wurden, die sich was dabei gedacht haben, dann darf nur der Erbauer oder der die Sachen pflegt, was ändern oder jemand anders der den Erbauer gefragt hat.
> Der Erbauer hat Hausrecht.


Das gilt meiner Meinung aber nur, wenn man eine neue Strecke aus dem Boden stampft und nicht, wenn man sich an bestehenden Wegen / Trails vergreift. Sonst macht das Ganze keinen Sinn, da dann immer der letzte Buddler Recht hätte.



neubicolt schrieb:


> Ich finde nur die Aussagen einiger Leute sehr gegensätzlich und in sich widersprüchlich! Auf der einen Seite predigen zu wollen der Wald sei für alle da, was völlig korrekt ist, und auf der anderen Seite die Leute zu verurteilen die das biken etwas anders interpretieren ist ziemlich, na ja, nich so toll. 99,9% der Trails in den HaBe sind unberührt und für alle zu gebrauchen (Wanderer, CCler, Hasso usw.), es kann doch nicht sein das sich darüber aufgeregt wird wenn an EINER Stelle mal was anderes versucht wird, wobei dadurch der Trail nicht mal völlig kaputt ist. Ich raff das nicht! Verständnis predigen und Ignorranz leben nenn ich sowas! Das kanns nich sein! Wenn jetzt jedes WE Leute Schaufelschwingend durch die Berge rennen würden könnte ich es ja verstehen, aber so find ich die Disskusion nur noch lächerlich, sorry!



Auch wenn mich die Hügel geärgert haben, habe ich hier denke ich keinen angegriffen oder wollte den Erbauern gleich eins mit der Schaufel überziehen. Der Wald ist für alle da und man sollte sich mit allen anderen arrangieren, keine Frage. Aber ich finde es genauso ignorant und egoistisch, seine "Hügel" mitten auf einen breiten Trail zu setzen, obwohl zwei breite und schön zu fahrende Lines möglich gewesen wären, wenn man die Hügel auf einer Seite platziert hätte!
Da ich nichtmal böse Absicht unterstelle, sondern davon ausgehe, dass die Erbauer einfach unüberlegt gebaut haben, ging mein Thread und meine Äußerung hier in erster Linie in die Richtung, dass die Erbauer (die das auf diesem Wege hoffentlich mitbekommen) beim nächsten Mal erstmal nachdenken, wie man es für alle optimal gestalten kann und dann die Schaufel schwingen. Und das wird doch wohl erlaubt sein, oder? Du hast recht, es ist nur ein Trail (wenn auch mit einer der schönsten in den HaBes), aber das kann sich ja ändern. Und wenn ich hiermit erreiche, dass es beim nächsten Trail etwas besser gelöst wird, ist doch alles Seiten geholfen, oder nicht?!?

Noch eins abschließend: Dass es einige Leute gibt, auch Offizielle wie Förster, die generell keine Biker im Wald haben wollen, ist uns allen klar. Das sieht man ja nicht zuletzt an den Baumstämmen und anderen "Bikerfallen", die regelmäßig irgendwo zu finden sind. Gerade desahlb wäre ich aber vorsichtig, auf irgendwelchen Wegen einfach rumzubuddeln. Schließlich meinen besagte Leute schon so, dass wir mit unseren Stollenreifen den Wald kaputt machen. Wenn dann noch irgendwelche Wege durch Rampen "verschandelt" werden, ist das für diese Leute ein Grund mehr (und vielleicht der entscheidende!), uns aus dem Wald haben zu wollen. Und ich denke wir alle können auf 2-m-Regel und ähnliches verzichten. Auch aus diesem Grund wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, Rampen und ähnliches etwas unauffälliger am Wegesrand zu platzieren, soweit das möglich ist.


So, nun nerve ich euch nicht weiter, ich hoffe meine Intention ist angekommen.
In diesem Sinne weiterhin viel Spaß beim Biken, in welcher Form auch immer!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## neubicolt (20. Februar 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread mittlerweile schon weiter ist, möchte ich noch kurz (und gerne abschließend) auf einige Sachen eingehen, die zum Teil direkt an mich gingen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wie gesagt, im Grunde hast du natürlich völlig recht, das steht nicht zur Debatte! Nur lies dir mal ein paar Statements in dem anderen Thread durch, das hat mit Tolleranz manchmal nicht viel zu tun. Über Sinn und Ausführung der Buddelei brauchen wir sicher nicht reden, nur die herangehensweise einiger ist nicht fair. Aber nun gut, reicht jetzt wirklich


----------



## de_reu (20. Februar 2008)

O.K., nach dem jetzt der Thread mit mehr Text zugemüllt wurde, als für die paar Bauten Erde bewegt worden ist, mal ganz was anderes:


Wer ist am WE (wieder) dabei?
Bleibt es bei So. 13:00 Kärntner Hütte?


(Ich und Ja reichen als Antwort!
Habt Mitleid mit denen, die hier nur wenig Zeit verbringen können!)



de


----------



## Das_Playmobil (20. Februar 2008)

Ich werde am Sonntag zu 99% mit dabei sein 
Am Freitag ist die letzte Abi-Klausur, also nichts mehr was mich einspannt 

Prost


----------



## neubicolt (20. Februar 2008)

Wie Sonntag ja schon angekündigt, ich bin leider nicht dabei! Euch aber viel Spass!!

Gruß


----------



## arseburn (20. Februar 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Es gibt leider immer Leute, die sich mit (ihrer Meinung nach) geistreichen Kommentaren in Szene setzten müssen, ohne irgendwas zur Sache beizutragen.



Merkst' selber, ne....war grad n' Eigentor


----------



## LariFari (20. Februar 2008)

Mal schauen ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin. Oder werden auch längere Touren angeboten? ;-)


----------



## Kumquat (21. Februar 2008)

Ich bin dieses leider WE nicht dabei.

Wer von euch wollte mal nur zum Dirt-Spot? Mir ist leider der Name entfallen... Naja jedenfalls wird auch das diese Woche nix, hoffentlich nächste dann.


----------



## hülemüll (21. Februar 2008)

also, ich wäre sonntag auch wieder dabei. ich weiss nur nicht, wo die kärntner hütte ist. trifft sich schon jemand an der s-bahn neugraben? da finde ich noch hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2008)

Ich wars. Bin diese Woche auch nicht dabei. Aber nächste Woche gerne.


----------



## LariFari (22. Februar 2008)

hülemüll schrieb:


> also, ich wäre sonntag auch wieder dabei. ich weiss nur nicht, wo die kärntner hütte ist. trifft sich schon jemand an der s-bahn neugraben? da finde ich noch hin...



Ich glaub von Neuwiedental aus ist es kürzer.
Und von da isses total easy. Fährst vom Bahnsteig bis zur nächsten großen Hauptstraße. Das ist die Cuxhavener. Dieser folgst du richtungsmäßig praktisch den Gleisen entlang Richtung Harburg (also wenn du mit der S-Bahn aus HH gekommen bist etwas wieder zurück). Nach ca. 5 min gemütlichen Radelns (Ansichtsache... ;-) ) kommt dann auf der rechten Seite die Hütte. Ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen. Ist n großer Kies/Sand-Parkplatz und n Holzschild hängt/steht da auch irgendwo.

Gute Nacht,

Lari


----------



## hülemüll (23. Februar 2008)

ok! da finde ich hin... wieviele sind wir denn jetzt? zu dritt?


----------



## LariFari (23. Februar 2008)

Also, ich kann es euch im Moment leider noch nicht sagen, ob ich kann oder nicht. Aber geht erstmal davon aus, dass ich nicht dabei bin...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (23. Februar 2008)

Ich liege grad noch mit Fieber im Bett, ich werde mal sehen wie sich die Sache entwickelt


----------



## LariFari (23. Februar 2008)

So, ich bin morgen nun ganz sicher NICHT dabei.
Tut mir Leid, aber ich muss leider für meine Prüfungen lernen...


----------



## de_reu (23. Februar 2008)

hülemüll schrieb:


> ok! da finde ich hin... wieviele sind wir denn jetzt? zu dritt?



Ich bin auf jeden da!
denke das auch noch 1-2 nicht angemeldete dabei sind, wie sonst auch....

DE


----------



## Das_Playmobil (23. Februar 2008)

Also ich werde morgen früh so gegen 10 hier reinschreiben ob ich dabei bin oder nicht. Hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin auskuriert 
Sonst 13:00 an der Kärtner Hütte 

Prost


----------



## herrderringel (24. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Wenn ich nicht total verpenne, bin ich auch dabei.

@ de_reu: wieder 12:30 vor der bergiusstr. 34???


bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (24. Februar 2008)

hallo hülemüll!

kommst du nicht auch aus ottensen? einen krieg ich auf jeden fall noch ins auto rein, wenns de mit willst, ich fahr um 12:30 vor der bergiusstr. 34 ab.

bis denne


----------



## Das_Playmobil (24. Februar 2008)

Tut mir Leid Jungs, ich werde nicht kommen können. Die Grippe hat mich noch nicht verlassen


----------



## hülemüll (24. Februar 2008)

@herrderringel:

klar! würde gerne mitfahren, auch wenn ich in pauli wohne. bin dann um 12:30 in der bergiusstrasse.

ich hasse s-bahnfahren....


----------



## neubicolt (24. Februar 2008)

Ihr Schweine  , ich sitz auf Arbeit und ihr könnt fahren  . Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei!!! Euch viel Spass heute Männer...

Gruß


----------



## de_reu (24. Februar 2008)

herrderringel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Wenn ich nicht total verpenne, bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> ...



Jo, bin da!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2008)

Wer will nächsten Sonntag nur zum Dirten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (24. Februar 2008)

Also ich nicht! Will Samstag/Sonntag ne Tour machen, wie es halt am besten passt! Alle sind natürlich wieder aufs herzlichste eingeladen! Wie wars heute?

Gruß


----------



## Das_Playmobil (24. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre beim Dirten dabei 
...wenn mich nicht wieder irgendein neue Schicksalsschlag trifft -.-

Prost


----------



## de_reu (26. Februar 2008)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Also ich nicht! Will Samstag/Sonntag ne Tour machen, wie es halt am besten passt! Alle sind natürlich wieder aufs herzlichste eingeladen! Wie wars heute?
> 
> Gruß



Also ich wäre beim Touren dabei, beim Dirten nicht!
Kann aber leider nur Sa!
Wie sieht's aus?

De


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2008)

LMB Dirt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5972
@neubi: Wann wollen wir an deinem Bike schrauben?


----------



## j-man (26. Februar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> LMB Dirt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5972
> @neubi: Wann wollen wir an deinem Bike schrauben?



ich fände es ganz angemessen, wenn dem Wunsch der locals/Erbauer  entsprochen würde und hier nicht soviel über xxx rausposaunt würde xxx.

EDIT: Thx! Lord Shadow


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2008)

Oh Sorry! Das habe ich nicht gewusst. Schon wieder weg.


----------



## LariFari (27. Februar 2008)

@neubicolt und de_reu:

Was meint ihr denn mit Tour? So wie das Mal am vorherigen WE?


----------



## DaZarter85 (27. Februar 2008)

Moin, ich würde mich auch gern mal zu euch gesellen nd fahren,leider kann ic schichtbedingt und arbeitstechnisch gesehen oft nur unter der woche fahren...ziemlich selten am wochenende.....wie sieht es bei euch aus unter der woche?????Komme aus Harbrug und heize gerne mit meinem Freerider durch die Gegend...allein ist langweilig.......vielleicht mag sich heut noch jemand melden der morgen mit mir nach Lüneburg fährt????Da gibts schönen Spot im Wald......

Gruß Christian


----------



## neubicolt (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich komm aus Heimfeld, also direkt um die Ecke. Allerdings sieht es unter der Woche schlecht aus...höchstens ma nach der Arbeit wenns noch hell ist, also nur im Sommer. Ansonsten halt nur WE!

Gruß


----------



## DaZarter85 (27. Februar 2008)

Naja,eigentlich hätte ich jetz am Sonnatch zeit,doch muß ich leider mal wieder meine eltern besucen fahren...hoffe wir fidnen vielleichtmal zusamm wenn ich wiedermal am Wiochenende zeit habe.....und Frei....

grüße.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (27. Februar 2008)

LariFari schrieb:


> @neubicolt und de_reu:
> 
> Was meint ihr denn mit Tour? So wie das Mal am vorherigen WE?



JA, d.h. Auch nen bischen Verhandlungssache, je nach dem wer da ist...
aber halt nicht dirtjumpen

de

BTW: wie sieht aus mit Sa.?


----------



## neubicolt (27. Februar 2008)

Noch kein Plan, will am WE noch Keller aufräumen. Ich sag dir morgen ma bescheid, aber sollte klappen mit Sa...werd dann allerdings noch mit 1 KB anrücken, also wieder bissi schieben angesagt, schaff das diese Woche und das WE nich noch umzubauen! Reicht dir das bis morgen?

Gruß


----------



## de_reu (27. Februar 2008)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Noch kein Plan, will am WE noch Keller aufräumen. Ich sag dir morgen ma bescheid, aber sollte klappen mit Sa...werd dann allerdings noch mit 1 KB anrücken, also wieder bissi schieben angesagt, schaff das diese Woche und das WE nich noch umzubauen! Reicht dir das bis morgen?
> 
> Gruß



Ja, voll O.K., werde dann Sa. mal blocken...

de


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2008)

Keiner zum Dirten?
Dann wäre ich Sonntag für ne Tour zu haben.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich wäre am Sonntag für jeden Spaß zu haben 
Samstag passt nicht so gut, da ich nach Wittenburg in den Snowfunpark fahre.

Prost


----------



## neubicolt (28. Februar 2008)

So bei mir gehts auch nur Sonntag, Samstag will Frau haben  , und mein Keller ruft auch noch...

Gruß


----------



## hülemüll (28. Februar 2008)

also, ich bin leider raus. habe mir vorgestern den kleinen zeh an der tür zerbröselt.  
aber in 2 wochen sollte das wieder gehen... viel spass euch.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Februar 2008)

Dirten findet wohl doch statt. Also ich nicht auf Tour.


----------



## Julian_175 (28. Februar 2008)

ahoi, ich wollte mal nachfragen, war heute in Poppenbüttel bei den Müllbergen. Dachte da wären paar Northshorts usw aber hab da nix gefunden 2 - 3 kurze abfahrten von den großen Steinen da oben aber sons war da nix. Gibs hier irgend welche " Locals " die tipps für mich haben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube Sonntag können wir, zumindest in Dirthinsicht vergessen. Ab morgen Abend ist Regen angesagt, inkl. heftigem Sturm am Samstag.


----------



## herrderringel (1. März 2008)

hi!

ich bin diese woche raus, die grippe hat mich doch noch erwischt...

@neubicolt: was macht der umbau? schon ne idee was du für ne kettenführung verbauen willst, plage mich auch gerade mit der idee herum. naja wahrscheinlich wird es doch wieder ein eigenbau à la stinger oder shaman racing enduro, aber wahrscheinlich brauch ich auch ne neue kurbel in 3-fach, meine hat keine bohrungen für das kleine kettenblatt. wenigstens kann ich den arm von der boxguide weiterbenutzen.

na denn bis nächstes wochenende, so mich die viren wieder freilassen.

joerg


----------



## SixSixTwo (1. März 2008)

Bin der Lord Shadow, mein Erstaccount wurde gesperrt (habe wohl was Falsches in der Bilderownage geposted).
Also bei dem Wetter werde ich nicht fahren.


----------



## neubicolt (1. März 2008)

Ich bin morgen auch raus...erst ruft der Keller, dann werd ich noch zum HSV nachmittags!!!

Gruß


----------



## dekota (2. März 2008)

moin habe mich mal hier mit eingeklingt.ich komme zwar ganz von der dänischen grenze.Und suche noch andere interisenten am biken da sich unsere gruppe auseinander gelebt hat suche ich neu koleggen. und hh ist nicht weit.


----------



## DaZarter85 (5. März 2008)

Moin, wenn jemand am Freitag und Samsatg zeit und ust hat etwas zu fahren bitte melden,Freeride ud Freeride tour bis zum Spot mit anschleißender hüpferei ist angesagt...endwerder mehr tourlastig in Harburger Berge oder mehr Freeride in Lüneburg.....Freitag ganztags ab 11 von Hambrug Harburg mit der Bahn, und Samstag mehr so nachmittags, da ich nicht weiß wann mein weiblicher Anhang mich gehn lässt,beziehungsweise sie in die Heimat fährt...
bitte per PN oder icq anschreiben.....wäre cool, 
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (5. März 2008)

Also Samstag wär ich für ne Runde zu begeistern, allerdings eher vormittags/mittags!! Wenn sich jemand anschliessen will, nur zu!

Gruß


----------



## de_reu (7. März 2008)

Moin,
ich wollte morgen auf jeden fall fahren, eher ab Mittag, ....
Sonntach soll das wetter ja nicht so sein..

De


----------



## herrderringel (8. März 2008)

Viel spass jungs, ich bin noch platt vonne viren.

bis nächstes we dann. dreht ne runde für mich mit.

der herr der ringel


----------



## de_reu (8. März 2008)

Moin ich werde wohl bei vernünftigem Wetter,
morgen 13:00 (Kärntner Hütte) HaBe-Tour fahren...
Wer ist noch mit dabei?

de


----------



## neubicolt (11. März 2008)

So Leute weiter gehts! Wer wäre für ne Runde am Samstag zu haben?

Gruß


----------



## de_reu (11. März 2008)

neubicolt schrieb:


> So Leute weiter gehts! Wer wäre für ne Runde am Samstag zu haben?
> 
> Gruß



melde mich die nächsten beiden WE ab!

viel Spaß de


----------



## LariFari (13. März 2008)

neubicolt schrieb:


> So Leute weiter gehts! Wer wäre für ne Runde am Samstag zu haben?
> 
> Gruß



Jo, Samstag könnt was gehen. Vielleicht eher was flottes touriges? ;-)


----------



## neubicolt (14. März 2008)

Joa können wir machen. 13.00Uhr Kärtener Hütte?

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2008)

Hat Donnerstag oder Freitag jemand Bock auf nen Ausritt?


----------



## neubicolt (19. März 2008)

Ich fahr von Freitag bis Montag in Harz...und es liegt Schnee bzw. soll noch kommen. Ich krieg dat würgen...

Das WE darauf gerne...


Was anderes: Ich würde gerne ma anfangen den ersten Bikeparkbesuch dies Jahr zu planen. Ich schlage Hahnenklee Anfang April fürn Einstieg vor!? Wer Bock hat melde sich bitte das wir planen können...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (21. März 2008)

...moin...
morgen vielleicht jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2008)

Ja. Nur leider alleine in Flensburg


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (23. März 2008)

Frohe Ostern miteinander!!!

Wollte mal Offtopic und doch irgendwie themenverwand auf ein nützliches Location-Based GPS Tool hinweisen: http://bliin.com Wer ein Handy mit GPS besitzt (N95 8 GB oder so), läd sich das Java App runter und kann damit anderen Buddies anzeigen, wo er gerade steckt. Ich habe es heute auf dem Segelflugplatz in der Fischbeker Heide ausprobiert und es funzt perfekt.

Vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, wenn man vor Ort ist und schauen möchte, wo der Kumpel steckt oder noch andere Gleichgesinnte unterwegs sind ;-)

Hier noch ein par Screenshots: 

http://www.mrgadgetfreak.com/Bild1.jpg
http://www.mrgadgetfreak.com/Bild2.jpg
http://www.mrgadgetfreak.com/Bild3.jpg
http://www.mrgadgetfreak.com/Bild4.jpg


----------



## hülemüll (24. März 2008)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Was anderes: Ich würde gerne ma anfangen den ersten Bikeparkbesuch dies Jahr zu planen. Ich schlage Hahnenklee Anfang April fürn Einstieg vor!? Wer Bock hat melde sich bitte das wir planen können...




Bin ich sofort dabei. Thale soll aber auch sehr nett sein...


----------



## neubicolt (24. März 2008)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Bin ich sofort dabei. Thale soll aber auch sehr nett sein...



So, war über Ostern im Harz, vorhin wiedergekommen und aufm Rückweg in Hahnenklee aufn Berg rauf. So ca. 60-70cm Schnee liegt da überall, bis das weg ist und alles halbwegs befahrbar ist dauert es sicher noch 2 Wochen. Location fand ich ganz geil, es gibt direkt neben dem Park nen 3km langen Wanderweg, immer schön bergab uns sauschmal, fetzt sicher   Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Karre aus, hat irgendwer der Lust hat nen Kombi wo man mit 2-3 Leuten + Bikes da runter eiern kann???

Gruß


----------



## de_reu (27. März 2008)

Wie siehts bei euch am WE aus??
CU de


----------



## neubicolt (27. März 2008)

Wollt Samstag noch basteln, aber Sonntag können wir fahren denk ich...

Gruß


----------



## de_reu (27. März 2008)

Moin 
So, so wie immer? 14:00

de


----------



## neubicolt (27. März 2008)

Können wir erstmal so festhalten. Sag dir aber noch definitiv bescheid, sieht aber gut aus. Meine neue Kurbel ist heute versendet worden, müßte morgen da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (28. März 2008)

wenn ich dann schon wieder gucken kann, komm ich auch... wird mal wieder zeit...


----------



## neubicolt (28. März 2008)

Was hast denn? Wetter soll Sonntag gut werden mit 14°C und Sonne...


----------



## hülemüll (28. März 2008)

ich habe gehört, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich mit nachwirkungen des vorabends zu kämpfen haben werde.   aber ich geb mein bestes


----------



## neubicolt (28. März 2008)

So ich nochmal...

Kann Sonntag nicht, werde dafür Samstag fahren! Wer hat Lust? Ich bin um 11.00Uhr an der Kärntener Hütte. Wer Bock hat kommt mit  

Gruß


----------



## chridsche (28. März 2008)

...ich habe gehört, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich mit nachwirkungen des vorabends zu kämpfen haben werde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...

...wieso kommt mir das so bekannt vor 
ELEKTROLYTE!!!



@neubicolt
bin dabei!


----------



## neubicolt (28. März 2008)

Jo alles klar! Aber bitte ne lockere Runde, hab bis nächstes WE weiterhin nur mein 38er KB, wird Berg hoch also ein wenig, na ja, mühselig  ...

Bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (29. März 2008)

ACHTUNG!!! Falls du das noch liest, ich werd heute nicht fahren können! Hab mir heut Nacht irgendwat geklemmt, auf jeden Fall tut mein Rücken tierrisch weh, kein Paln was dat is, nur fahren, no way  ...hoffe du bist nich sauer!! 

Gruß


----------



## chridsche (29. März 2008)

...nur nass und verschlammt... dann mal gute Besserung, alter Mann

Morgen jemand los?


----------



## Deleted 16310 (29. März 2008)

Moin, wohne seit geraumer Zeit jetzt hier oben in Fuhlsbüttel gleich um die Ecke vom Flughafen. Habe hier schon öfter mitgelesen das ihr in HH unterwegs seid von der Kärntener Hütte ( wo auch immer das sein mag)   

Also wenn morgen was geht wo ich mit meiner CC/ All mountain Schleuder mitfahren könnte schreib ma einer was.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2008)

Also ich wäre morgen mit von der Partie. 13:00 Kärntener Hütte?
@maxx: Wirs schon irgendwie gehen. Komm doch einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 16310 (29. März 2008)

Joar, Gerne das angesagte Wetter für morgen reizt mich richtig, kann mir mal einer grob sagen wie ich da mit S und U- Bahn hin komme?

Leider ist mein Helm und mein ganzes Tourequipment noch in der alten Heimat, ich hoffe das ist kein Problem falls ich mir doch einen Platten einfangen sollte.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2008)

S-Bahnstation Neuwiedenthal aussteigen und dann in die richtung aus der die S-Bahn kommt die Lübecker Str. entlang. Nach ca. 1km ist links die Kärntener Hütte. Wir können uns aber auch in Harburg treffen. Auf dem S-Bahngleis um 5 nach halb eins.


----------



## Deleted 16310 (29. März 2008)

Okay, das sollte ich hinbekommen.

Dann bin ich morgen so gegen halb 1 am start in Harburg, du erkennst mich am Fahrrad.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2008)

Nicht vergessen: Heute nacht wird die Zeit umgestellt!!! Treffen nach alter!!! Zeit also um 12!!!


----------



## Deleted 16310 (29. März 2008)

Also 12 Uhr nicht halb 12? Oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2008)

Also: Um halb eins nach *neuer* Zeit in Harburg und um eins an der Kärntener Hütte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 16310 (29. März 2008)

Alles klar, so ich werd dann mal raus wird ja langsam mehr oder weniger nen chat hier.


----------



## chridsche (30. März 2008)

...bis später...


----------



## Deleted 16310 (30. März 2008)

chridsche schrieb:


> ...bis später...




Wo warst du?
War ne lustige Runde auch wenn wir nur zu zweit waren bei dem schönen wetter.

Thx nochmal an meinen Tourguide, da ich ja absolut ortsunkundig bin.


----------



## chridsche (30. März 2008)

Wahrscheinlich immer _eine Stunde_ hinter euch...
Nächstes WE, neuer Versuch!


----------



## Dreckskerl (31. März 2008)

hätte morgen wer zeit für ne fixe runde? zeit ist mir fast egal. nur allzu früh sollte es nicht werden...


----------



## de_reu (31. März 2008)

Dreckskerl schrieb:


> hätte morgen wer zeit für ne fixe runde? zeit ist mir fast egal. nur allzu früh sollte es nicht werden...



wäre ab nächste Woche für ne Runde zu haben; schwächel gerade noch ein wenig; Rüsselseuche...

Cu de


----------



## Deleted 16310 (31. März 2008)

Also, ich hätte diesen Sonntag wieder Zeit, innerhalb der Woche siehts bei mir immer verdammt schlecht aus.


----------



## neubicolt (31. März 2008)

Ich werd morgen nach der Arbeit los...ca. 18.00! Wird aber mehr Training als Tour


----------



## Dreckskerl (3. April 2008)

wie schaut's denn am wochenende? wäre ja für samstag.

soll dann z.T. sonnig sein bei 9°,
alternativ hat's sonntag schneeregen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 16310 (3. April 2008)

Samstag bin ich leider außen vor, die Arbeit ruft.
Ich hoffe mal der Wetterbericht irrt sich mit Sonntag.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2008)

Bei mir steht Kondition in der schönen Nordheide an...


----------



## Dreckskerl (5. April 2008)

wie sieht's aus mit dienstag nachmittag?


----------



## Deleted 16310 (5. April 2008)

Die Wetterprognose für Sonntag hat sich ja glücklicherweise geändert.   Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## flensbernd (8. April 2008)

Moinsen,

bin zwar nicht neu in hamburg, aber hier im forum. fuer turns durch die harburger berge oder sonstige schweinerein bin ich immer zu haben. gibt es leute, die dieses we fahren? wollte jetzt bald auch mal in der woche nach der arbeit noch los - einfach mal abends noch die beine lockermachen. generell will ich diese jahr auch viel downhill-maessig richtung sueden fahren. parks und auch rennen. gesinnungsgenossen sind da gern gesehen. gruss bernd


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. April 2008)

Ich geh Sonntag Dirten. Mitinteressenten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (9. April 2008)

Moinsen,

ich würde die sontägliche Tour durch die HaBe gerne wiederbeleben!

So. 14:00 Kärntner Hütte wer ist noch mit dabei?
Wetter soll ja gut werden!

CU De


----------



## hülemüll (10. April 2008)

ich kann leider nicht. aber demnächst sicher wieder... 

viel spass!


----------



## neubicolt (10. April 2008)

Hm, evtl. Samstag, aber Sonntag eher schlecht. So doll is eh nich, nur Modder und Schmadder. War Dienstag los, nachher auch nochmal, neue Kurbel einfahren. Bis zum WE kannst ja aber anders aussehen.

Gruß


----------



## de_reu (12. April 2008)

FurymaXX schrieb:


> Die Wetterprognose für Sonntag hat sich ja glücklicherweise geändert.   Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?



Ich bin morgen am Start!

CU de


----------



## Dreckskerl (15. April 2008)

die wetterprognose war ja mal für die katz!
wahnsinnswetter gewesen und ich war arbeiten...

naja, bin auch für ne wiederbelebung der sonntagsrunde. werd wohl dabei sein, sicher isses aber noch nicht.


----------



## de_reu (18. April 2008)

Moin zusammen ich will die Sonntags-Tour wiederbeleben!
Wer ist mit dabei!

CU


----------



## neubicolt (18. April 2008)

Irgendwie isses wie verhext. Also ich mach morgen los, Sonntag wirds bei mir nix. Wer Lust hat sagt bitte vorher noch bescheid!

Gruß


----------



## de_reu (18. April 2008)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Irgendwie isses wie verhext. Also ich mach morgen los, Sonntag wirds bei mir nix. Wer Lust hat sagt bitte vorher noch bescheid!
> 
> Gruß



Ich könnte auch morgen! Wann?

CU De


----------



## neubicolt (19. April 2008)

Moin,

war ne gute Runde mit de Reu, danke nochmal fürs fahren   ...haben noch paar schöne Trails entdeckt. Wo sind eigentlich alle hin? Wär klasse wenn ma wieder paar mehr mitfahren..

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. April 2008)

Also wir waren letzte Woche im Regen Dirtjumpen.
Nächste Woche hät ich Bock auf ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix89 (19. April 2008)

hey, melde mich hier nach einem jahr pause auch wieder zurück.

bin damals auch in den habes unterwegs gewesen, aber immer nur den europawanderweg.

dann nach ein paar bikeparkbesuchen ist mir irgendwie die lust an den touren vergangen 

wenn jetzt aber wieder mehr freeride orientierte in den bodenfalten unterwegs sind würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen, vielleicht können mich ein paar nette trails doch noch überzeugen.

@Lord Shadow: komme aus tostedt, evtl kann man ja zusammen anreisen.
oder ich mache es wie früher: tostedt fischbeck mitm rad  und abends dann wieder zurück. hab leider noch kein audowagen. wo gehst du dirten?


----------



## de_reu (20. April 2008)

so, werde heute noch mal 
Kärntner Hütte gegen 13:00 Uhr
losstechen

Cu De


----------



## de_reu (25. April 2008)

Moinsen,

Die obligatorische sonntägliche Tour durch die HaBe !

So. 13:00 Kärntner Hütte wer ist mit dabei?
Wetter soll ja gut werden!

CU De


----------



## hülemüll (25. April 2008)

oh nein. ich kann schon wieder nicht...


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2008)

Ich denke ich werde kommen. Eventuell baue ich aber auch an unserem neuen Spot hier. Melde mich nochmal, wenn ich sicher zusagen kann.


----------



## neubicolt (26. April 2008)

Ich muss heute in tiefste brandenburg, 70er Geb. steht aufm Plan. Bin leider nich dabei. Ich wollt jetzt Anfang Mai dann mal zum Hahnenklee gucken, wer is dabei?

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. April 2008)

ICH! ICH! ICH! Wann wie wo?
Morgen bleibe ich aber hier und grab den hiesigen Wald um.


----------



## hülemüll (26. April 2008)

hahnenklee? gerne! für mich wäre der 2.-3. mai ideal. ich fahre dann aber wahrscheinlich von hannover aus, weil ich am 1. mai schon nicht mehr in hamburg bin... aber man könnte was verabreden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. April 2008)

Shaice. Muss zu einer Konfirmation in Münster. Also das erste Maiwochenende ist für mich gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiBiker (27. April 2008)

ey ich bin am 3. mai auch in hahnenklee...vlt. seh ich euch da...hab keen bock immer alleine zu fahrn


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2008)

Es gibt jetzt für alle Leute aus dem Umkreis von Buchholz und Tostedt nen neun Thread zum verabreden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4711972#post4711972


----------



## DaZarter85 (28. April 2008)

Sonntag, Freeriden in Lüneburg"Steinhöhle" mit Grillen und so..wobei zutaten selber mitzubringen sind wenn gutes wetter ist....irgednwie ab um die mittagszeit rum so....wer lust hat einfach hinkommen...


----------



## hamburger_jung (30. April 2008)

> So. 13:00 Kärntner Hütte wer ist mit dabei?



So schnell haben die sich nicht vom Marathon erholt *ggg*


----------



## hülemüll (30. April 2008)

BastiBiker schrieb:


> ey ich bin am 3. mai auch in hahnenklee...vlt. seh ich euch da...hab keen bock immer alleine zu fahrn



ok! wie erkenne ich dich? ich bin mit einem weissen commencal mini dh und schwarzem helm unterwegs...


----------



## BastiBiker (30. April 2008)

ähm also ich bin mit nem grünen kona garbanzo staff unterwegs...kaum zu übersehn und ich bin ziemlich kleen also demnach...wirds nicht so schwierig mich zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (3. Mai 2008)

bei uns verschiebt sich die fahrt nach hahnenklee leider um einen tag. sind also erst sonntag dort...


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2008)

Wir sind dabei bei uns im Wald was auf die Beine zu stellen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/5791
Das Gelände hat noch einiges an Potenzial, aber mit wenig Leuten ist es viel Arbeit. Wäre schön, wenn einige von euch Lust haben mitzuhelfen.
Anmeldung:


Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt für alle Leute aus dem Umkreis von Buchholz und Tostedt nen neun Thread zum verabreden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4711972#post4711972


----------



## BastiBiker (3. Mai 2008)

ich war heut da...so geil ähm richtig hammer einer hat sich vlt. das schlüsselbein gebrochen eyeyey beim letzten sprung auf der downhillpiste musses passiert sein 
ansonsten alles tiptop 
hahnenklee is voll gut aber ruppig ohne ende


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (4. Mai 2008)

Ich will mal versuchen ein paar Jungs (und Mädels? ) zusammen zu kriegen um ne Runde unser Hobby zu Fröhnen. Und damit es etwas Planungszeit gibt sag ich mal ein Datum in näherer Zukunft.

*Datum:* Montag, 12.05.2008 (ist ein Feiertag). Sonntag ist Muttertag und da kann ich nicht oder ist Samstag besser?
*Treffpunkt:* S-Bahnhof Neuwiedenthal (vor dem Bahnhof, als Erkennungszeichen schlage ich vor: Mountainbike unterm Arsch )
*Gebiet:* Harburger Berge (Google Maps)
*Zeit:* 11:00 - 11:15 Uhr (S3 kommt da an um 10:50, 11:00 und 11:10)
*Dauer:* 2-4 Stunden bzw je nach Kondition des Schwächsten.
*Orientierung:* Freeride, Trail, Heizen ;D

Mitzubringen sind: Lust am Biken und gute Laune 
Bei Interesse kann man ja hinterher zu nem Italiener gehen und ne dicke Ladung Pasta futtern  

Ich hoffe es werden ein paar von euch auftauchen.


----------



## Deleted 16310 (4. Mai 2008)

Das doch mal ne Aussage, Pfingsten bin ich leider nicht da, aber der Sonntag danach wäre ideal. Ich hoffe mal da geht auch was.


----------



## hülemüll (4. Mai 2008)

BastiBiker schrieb:


> ich war heut da...so geil ähm richtig hammer einer hat sich vlt. das schlüsselbein gebrochen eyeyey beim letzten sprung auf der downhillpiste musses passiert sein
> ansonsten alles tiptop
> hahnenklee is voll gut aber ruppig ohne ende



jo! hahnenklee lohnt sich! ist für alle was dabei... nur die gondeln sind zu klein und zu langsam. und die sprünge sind teilweise wirklich komisch dort. nur aus brettern gebastelt, nichts mit erde geshaped. der downhill lässt sich aber gut fahren...


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2008)

Plant irgendjemand fürs Pfingstwochenende einen Bikepark Besuch? Wenn ja und falls noch ein Autoplatz frei ist, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## BastiBiker (7. Mai 2008)

jop unbedingt müssten sie da noch die landungen und die anfahrtsstrecke vor den sprüngen besser schaben...dann könnte man noch nen paar mehr sprüunge ohne starken tempoverlust nehmen und die baumstümpfe in den landungen gehen ja mal gar nicht


----------



## mexrica (8. Mai 2008)

Chan Kong-sang schrieb:


> Ich will mal versuchen ein paar Jungs (und Mädels? ) zusammen zu kriegen um ne Runde unser Hobby zu Fröhnen. Und damit es etwas Planungszeit gibt sag ich mal ein Datum in näherer Zukunft.
> 
> *Datum:* Montag, 12.05.2008 (ist ein Feiertag). Sonntag ist Muttertag und da kann ich nicht oder ist Samstag besser?
> *Treffpunkt:* S-Bahnhof Neuwiedenthal (vor dem Bahnhof, als Erkennungszeichen schlage ich vor: Mountainbike unterm Arsch )
> ...




Hallo! Ich bin neu hier. Ich heisse Ricardo, komme aus Mexiko, bin 26 Jahre alt. Könnte ich villeicht mitfahren? Ich kenne nicht so viele trails in Harburg
messenger: [email protected]
Wie viel kms fahrt Ihr?


----------



## Flöchen (8. Mai 2008)

Moin,
ich bin Flo und wohne in Heimfeld. Ich schreibe hier sonst nicht viel, aber verfolge dieses Forum meistens, und kenne glaube ich einige der Mitglieder auch vom sehen.
Ich wollte nur fragen, ob zufällig heute jemand Lust hat, gegen Spätnachmittag/abend ne Runde zu drehen. So Enduro/Freeridemäßig. Z.B. Von Neugraben aus, oder auch Kärntner Hütte. Terminvorschlag 17Uhr.
Falls jemand dabei ist würd ich mich freuen!
Bis dann, Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chan Kong-sang (8. Mai 2008)

Chan Kong-sang schrieb:


> *Datum:* Montag, 12.05.2008 (ist ein Feiertag). Sonntag ist Muttertag und da kann ich nicht oder ist Samstag besser?
> *Treffpunkt:* S-Bahnhof Neuwiedenthal (vor dem Bahnhof, als Erkennungszeichen schlage ich vor: Mountainbike unterm Arsch )
> *Gebiet:* Harburger Berge (Google Maps)
> *Zeit:* 11:00 - 11:15 Uhr (S3 kommt da an um 10:50, 11:00 und 11:10)
> ...


Hab den Termin ins LMB eingetragen. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6390


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Mai 2008)

Werde auch mitfahren, wenn mich niemand mit in den Bikepark oder nach Malente nimmt.


----------



## neubicolt (10. Mai 2008)

Nächste WE woll ich zum Hahnenklee, endlich mal!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Mai 2008)

Wenn du Sonntag fährst, käme ich gerne mit. Samstag muss ich zu den Pfadfindern.


----------



## neubicolt (10. Mai 2008)

Nee wenn geht nur Samstag...aber so wie es aussieht bin ich wohl wieder alleine, das bockt ja auch nich


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. Mai 2008)

Nen Kumpel und ich wollten heute nach Malente. Leider ist mein Truvativ Holzfeller 1.5 Vorbau nicht gekommen und CNC hat heute nicht auf und andere Shops haben den nicht auf Lager.

Kennt ihr noch einen Shop im Norden außer CNC, TNC, BOC24, der einen 1.5 Vorbau heute noch hätte? Oder habt ihr noch einen, den ich nachher noch abholen könnte

Gruß


----------



## DaZarter85 (10. Mai 2008)

Moin, probier mal bei Fahrrad-center Harburg unter der nummer:040/3231001-0...vielleicht hast du da Glück.....

Gruß Collin


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Mai 2008)

In der Lübecker Straße ist ein cooler Bikeshop. Leider vergessen wie der heißt. Ist Norcohändler. Evtl. hilft das bei der Suche.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. Mai 2008)

Fahrrad Center haben auch keinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (10. Mai 2008)

schade,dacht die häten vielleicht was da.....wollte nochmal ne ansage machen das morgen in Lüneburg action angesagt ist,los solle es gegen 13.00 uhr am Bahnhof Harburg gehen mit der Bahn nach Lüneburg.....bis so gegen sechs denk ich.....wer bock hat bitte melden bei mir unter der nummer 0170/8608958.....
Angesagt ist FREERIDE,auch für hardtails denke ich...
Gruß Collin


----------



## Kairo (10. Mai 2008)

moin, 

wo kann man denn in Lüneburg freeriden? Und kennt jemand eventuell die Strecke in der Nähe von Reinbek? Wie komme ich da hin?

Nutzt die Sonne, denn Sonne macht albern,
Kairo


----------



## DaZarter85 (11. Mai 2008)

nicht fragen gegen halb 2 ist trefüpunkt am bahnhof in lüneburg


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (13. Mai 2008)

Wollt nur schnell loswerden das es mir gestern sehr viel Spass gemacht hat! Sollten wir schnellstmöglich wiederholen 

Rider Pics


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Mai 2008)

War echt ne geile Tour mit vielen tollen Trails. Freue mich auch auf eine Wiederholung. Wie viele Kilometer hatten wir am Ende eigentlich?
@Carsten: Die Fotos vom Spot in Norderstedt sehen ja vielversprechend aus. Da können wir gerne mal fahren, wenn ich wieder in HH bin.


----------



## neubicolt (13. Mai 2008)

****, hab vorhin mein Hinterrad geschrottet. Alles platt und ne Speiche raus, wo bekomm ich das am besten bis Samstag wieder hingebogen? Was kostet der Spass in etwa?  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chan Kong-sang (13. Mai 2008)

Wenn im Reifen keine dicke 8 ist dann neue Speiche rein und zentrieren. Wenn du keinen Zentrierständer hast lass das von (d)einem Radladen machen.

@Lord Shadow
Heute wünscht ich mir ich hätte mal n paar Fotos von den Trails und den Fahrern dadrauf gemacht...


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Mai 2008)

Wieso? Gibts den nicht mehr?
Fährt morgen jemand? Am besten nicht zu früh.


----------



## de_reu (17. Mai 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wieso? Gibts den nicht mehr?
> Fährt morgen jemand? Am besten nicht zu früh.



Ich würde morgen gerne mal fahren; kann aber nicht vor 14:00!!

Cu de


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Mai 2008)

Das passt. Ich würde sogar mitm 130mm Hardtail kommen, dann passen die Räder besser zusammen. 14:00 bei der Kärntener Hütte, aber nur, wenns nicht regnet.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (17. Mai 2008)

Wenns trocken ist (Regnet hier jetzt schon ne Stunde...) bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch dabei.

(Shadow du hast ne PN...)


----------



## Flöchen (18. Mai 2008)

Moinsen!
Bin auch dabei. 14Uhr Kärtner Hütte! Bin auch mit nem threesome unterwegs.
Bis dann


----------



## FabOst (18. Mai 2008)

weis jemand wo es gute dh fr strecken oder single trails gibt


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (18. Mai 2008)

@FabOst
Komm einfach mal mit und du wirst deine Gelüste schon stillen können  In den HaBes gibts ne Menge Trails und Abfahrten die sehr abwechlungsreich sind.

@alle die heute dabei waren
War wieder ne geile Runde durch die HaBes. Vielleicht war das Tempo doch ein wenig schnell für mich aber ihr habt ja netterweise auf mich gewartet


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Mai 2008)

Hier mal die Videos von Heute:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXaifMqOGyE&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsdmgB-Zxzg&feature=user
Die vom Dirtspot sind leider Hochkant.
Fotos in der Galerie.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (18. Mai 2008)

Wieso ist das Datum vom ersten Video vom 19.?  Sehen sonst aber gut aus.

Malte im Dirt Park:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hw36HYNC2vU

Malte und Flo springen nen Drop:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ_9M3q3Nj0

Diesmal nur Flo (Malte war zu schnell bzw ich zu langsam)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XaIimaKVN7E

Sorry für die Qualität, ich nehm das nächste mal meine Digicam mit... Dann kann man beide teile mischen damit das richtig gut aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Mai 2008)

Das mal cool. Quali ist schade, dafür ists richtigrum


----------



## Flöchen (19. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Videos. War nen cooler Trip. Bis demnächst,
Flo


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (29. Mai 2008)

Sonntag HaBes? Wer hat lust?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2008)

Lust schon, Zeit weniger


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (29. Mai 2008)

Ich setz trotzdem mal ein Termin ins LMB.


----------



## de_reu (31. Mai 2008)

Chan Kong-sang schrieb:


> Ich setz trotzdem mal ein Termin ins LMB.



Moin,
 ich bin wieder mit dabei!

KH 14.00!


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (1. Juni 2008)

Ich muss leider absagen... hab gestern zu viel gefeiert (hatte Geburtstag) und ich fühl mich ziemlich ausgelutscht.

Sorry Jungs, aber beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## mexrica (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo will heute(den 4 oder den 5) jemand gegen 17:30 in Heimfeld treffen, um zu fahren? Ich gehe heute gegen 17:45 von Heimfeld los
Handy: 017662179133

Gruß

Ricardo


----------



## Staft (6. Juni 2008)

Ein schönes moin moin sach ma kann das sein das hier nicht mehr viel los is in dem Forum ... ??? finde ich schade aber naja vllt giebts ja doch noch ein par lebens zeichen von euch ...


MFG Rick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chan Kong-sang (6. Juni 2008)

Moin!
Sonntag, 14 Uhr, Kärntner Hütte?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6579


----------



## mexrica (6. Juni 2008)

Chan Kong-sang schrieb:


> Moin!
> Sonntag, 14 Uhr, Kärntner Hütte?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6579



Moin! Ich kann leider am Sonntag nicht, wieh sieht es am Samstag gegen 11:00 Uhr aus?

Ricardo


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juni 2008)

Dieses Wochenende fahre ich das 12 Stundenrennen. Nächsten Sonntag bin ich zu allen Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## herrderringel (6. Juni 2008)

moin, 

wir 4 wollen am sonntag ab 12 von der kärntner hütte starten, wird aber eher ne ruhigere tour denke ich.

der herr der ringel


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (6. Juni 2008)

Samstag 11 Uhr oder Sonntag 12 Uhr? Samstag 11 Uhr oder Sonntag 12 Uhr? Samstag 11 Uhr oder Sonntag 12 Uhr? ... Ich glaub ich fahr am Sonntag mit, Samstags ist bei mir Dirt angesagt.

*edit*
Hab meinen LMB Termin auf 12 Uhr vorverlegt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts mit Sonntag aus?
14:00 Kärtener Hütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (11. Juni 2008)

hi, wenns nicht regnet, bin ich dabei... habe mir gestern die dienstagsrunde gegeben. aber das waren mir zuviele km...


----------



## mexrica (11. Juni 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Sonntag aus?
> 14:00 Kärtener Hütte?



Hey Malte! Ich bin am Sonntag dabei, könnten wir gegen 13:45 im Neuwiedenthal treffen?

Bis dahin!

Ricardo


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2008)

mexrica schrieb:


> Hey Malte! Ich bin am Sonntag dabei, könnten wir gegen 13:45 im Neuwiedenthal treffen?
> 
> Bis dahin!
> 
> Ricardo



Geht klar!


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (11. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich meine ersten Drops hier im Norderstedter Dirtpark gesprungen bin  hab ich mir von Canyon das Torque ES 9.0 bestellt  und wenn das angekommen ist (soll KW 25/26 hier sein) fahr ich wieder mit


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Sonntag aus?
> 14:00 Kärtener Hütte?



Bin leider wieder unterwegs aber das WE drauf!

CU de


----------



## hülemüll (14. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts denn jetzt aus? Bleibts bei 14h kärntner hütte?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juni 2008)

Von mir aus gerne. Falls ihr doch nicht kommt: 04181/999390 oder bis 12:00 morgen hier posten. Bei Wolken oder gelegentlichen Schauern fahre ich auch, nur wenns durchgehend regnet nicht. Sollte ich nicht! fahren sage ich hier ebenfalls bis 12:00 bescheid.


----------



## mexrica (15. Juni 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne. Falls ihr doch nicht kommt: 04181/999390 oder bis 12:00 morgen hier posten. Bei Wolken oder gelegentlichen Schauern fahre ich auch, nur wenns durchgehend regnet nicht. Sollte ich nicht! fahren sage ich hier ebenfalls bis 12:00 bescheid.



Ich bin dabei, falls du nicht kommst bitte ein sms senden (017662179133)

Gruß!


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2008)

Also ich komme nicht. Hier hat es gerade angefangen zu schütten und zwar richtig. Da bin ich beim Bahnhof dermaßen Nass...
Und die Erfahrung zeigt, dass es in Harburg nicht anders ist.


----------



## hülemüll (15. Juni 2008)

hier scheint schon wieder die sonne... --> http://wetter.tagesschau.de/radarbilder/index,last.html
nix mehr zu machen?

ich fahre trotzdem mal los und warte bis ca. 14:15-14:30 an der Kärntner Hütte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexrica (16. Juni 2008)

Will jemand morgen (Dienstag) in S-Bahn Heimfeld gegen 17:30 treffen? 
Gruß


----------



## Das_Playmobil (17. Juni 2008)

Ich werde leider in nächster Zeit nicht mehr in den HB Bergen fahren können, da mein Hardtail geklaut wurde (Bergamont Kiez Pro, rot/weiß also wer so eins sieht, gleich den Fahrer runterknüppeln ^^), und mit dem Demo fahre ich da eher ungern


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2008)

Faule Socke. Du kriegst mein B1 und ich dein Demo


----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. Juni 2008)

Kannst du knicken


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts Sonntag aus? 14:00 Kärtener Hütte?


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (20. Juni 2008)

Wenns Wetter relativ gut/warm ist und ich am Samstag nicht zu viel gesoffen hab komme ich vorbei. Ich würd vorschlagen wir senden uns Sonntag Vormittag ne SMS obs klappt oder nicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2008)

Ok. Hast du die Nummer.


----------



## de_reu (20. Juni 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts Sonntag aus? 14:00 Kärtener Hütte?



Ich bin So. 14:00 mit dabei!

Cu de


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (20. Juni 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ok. Hast du die Nummer.


0171 80X1XX4 stimmt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (21. Juni 2008)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Ich werde leider in nächster Zeit nicht mehr in den HB Bergen fahren können, da mein Hardtail geklaut wurde (Bergamont Kiez Pro, rot/weiß also wer so eins sieht, gleich den Fahrer runterknüppeln ^^), und mit dem Demo fahre ich da eher ungern



Ich hätte noch nen günstigen Univega DS922 abzugeben;
(eigentlich nen Dual-Slalom; bin damit aber auch Single-Trail-touren gefahren.... allerdings ist nen 42er vorne auf der schwäbische Alb schon was für Männer...) interesse?

CU de


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2008)

Jau, Nummer passt. Ich komme nur nicht, wenns wirklich gießt.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (22. Juni 2008)

Im Radio sagen sie was von Gewitter aber das Regenradar sieht positiv aus. Ich werd in einer halben Stunde loseiern.


----------



## flensbernd (29. Juni 2008)

fahrt ihr heute wieder in den harburger Bergen? Ich waer dabei.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (29. Juni 2008)

Ich fahr heute garnicht, ich renn - alle paar Minuten zur Toilette... Durchfall und Spucken...


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juni 2008)

Norderstedt ist klasse! Tolle Atmosphäre und so. Habe auch gleich die Schaufel ausgepackt.
Nur die kleine Tableline ist SElbstmord.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chan Kong-sang (30. Juni 2008)

Wieviele Leute waren gestern da?
Wieso ist die Tableline Selbsmord? Ich find die ersten beiden schon recht nett zu fahren aber der letzte (ohne ihn gefahren zu sein) könnte noch ein wenig flacher geshaped werden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juni 2008)

Viel zu eng. Bin nach dem ersten in den zweiten Table eingeschlagen, weil ich zu weit geflopgen bin.
Wir waren so 8 Leute.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (30. Juni 2008)

Warst du vielleicht zu schnell? Oder vielleicht zuviel Federweg? Denk auch an die 20 Zöller  

Acht Leude... da hät man mal wieder viele Fotos schiessen können...


----------



## de_reu (5. Juli 2008)

Jo, morgen jemand Bock zu fahren?
eher früh als später?

CU de


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2008)

Wenns nicht in den Harz geht fahre ich wahrscheinlich zum Dirtlight District.


----------



## de_reu (12. Juli 2008)

Moin,

wie siehts morgen mit ner Singletrail-Runde aus?
Vorschläge für die Zeit??
Das Wetter soll je herzallerliebst werden!!!

Cu de


----------



## herrderringel (22. Juli 2008)

moin!

neubicolt und icke fahren samstag früh nach winterberg so es nicht junge hunde regnet (ausweichen richtung schulenberg/harz wäre dann noch möglich) und wollen sonntag zurück. ein plätzchen wäre locker noch frei. noch jemand interesse? dann bitte bis donnerstag melden wg. planung.

bis denne
der herr der ringel


----------



## mexrica (24. Juli 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenns nicht in den Harz geht fahre ich wahrscheinlich zum Dirtlight District.



Moin! fahrst du am Samstag oder Sonntag? Bitte schick mir ein SMS um zu wissen wann fahren wir.
Bis dahin!


----------



## mexrica (26. Juli 2008)

Will jemand am Sonntag fahren? Wir könnten entweder in Heimfeld oder in Neuwiedenthal treffen


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Juli 2008)

bin krank, muss passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Juli 2008)

Sorry, habe die SMS erst heute Abend bekommen. War aber in Aachen (gibt ne vorzügliche DH Strecke da unten)
Am Wochenende hätte ich auf jeden Fall Lust auf ne Tour, vorher evtl. auch.


----------



## mexrica (27. Juli 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sorry, habe die SMS erst heute Abend bekommen. War aber in Aachen (gibt ne vorzügliche DH Strecke da unten)
> Am Wochenende hätte ich auf jeden Fall Lust auf ne Tour, vorher evtl. auch.



Ich fahre am Dienstag gegen 5:30 von Heimfeld, wenn jemand will, schreib mir

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juli 2008)

Wer hat Samstag Lust auf ne Tour? Ich dachte so um 13:00. Von der Kärtener Hütte.


----------



## mexrica (30. Juli 2008)

gestern war super, wir fahren heute nochmal um 18:00 Uhr von Heimfeld. Wenn jemand mitkommt, ruf mich an (017662179133)


----------



## herrderringel (1. August 2008)

moin!

wir sind sonntag ab 12 ab kärntner hütte unterwegs. wer hat noch lust-?

bis bald im wald

der herr der ringel


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2008)

> wir sind sonntag ab 12 ab kärntner hütte unterwegs. wer hat noch lust-?


Ich werde sicher da sein.
Morgen gehts dann nach Norderstedt. Unter freiem Himmel bei 35° im Schatten Dirtjumpen


----------



## Daddelmann (1. August 2008)

Könnt ihr mir vll. noch ein bisschen erläutern, was das denn für eine Tour wird? Länge, Zeit, Strecke? ich hätte nämlich auch mal bock mitzukommen


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2008)

Trailtour eben. Ca. 20-30km, langsam bergauf, schnell bergab. Einige (wie ich) kommen mit dem Big Bike, andere mit dem Tourer. Ist eigentlich für jeden zu schaffen.


----------



## Daddelmann (1. August 2008)

jonas und ich hätten bock, ich mit big bike er mit enduro. wenn das wetter mitspielt würden wir gerne mitkommen. wir haben allerdings keinerlei ahnung, wo die kärntner hütte ist. wäre es möglich, dass einer von euch und wir uns in s-harburg oder so treffen? dann fahren wir erstmal zur hütte und schaun dann weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

enduro du assi nur weils 160mm im heck hier spaten^^ meine boxxer ride is trotzdem dran....
naja lassen wir des thema der ewige krieg zwischen uns ne nicolo^^ naja ich wäre auch auf jeden dabei. der daddelman schleppt mich scho irgentwie mit


----------



## Daddelmann (1. August 2008)

federweg ist nicht alles, geo daten und deine cc parts sprechen für n enduro :-DDD


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

leck mich doch  ich knatter damit trotzdem durch die gegend und wer auch dh fahrn und außerdem neue parts sind ja kein thema...(wenn man denn das geld hätte xD)


----------



## Daddelmann (1. August 2008)

dafür hast du auch nur 16kg durch die gegend zu treten, ich darf meine 250 energieraubende und 19kg schwere karre durchs gelände würgen  mein kleiner Padawan, demnächst ist der Fr 500m lang und der double in der mitte kann doch gute 4-5m weit, ich flieg noch immer ins flat, wenn ich nicht bremse.


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

wuhuuuu flat against fat sach ich nur hehe ich muss auch ma wieder kommen deine trails kaputt shredden xD (spaß) hehe hoffentlich klappt das mit der tour wird bestimmt funny


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

hmm naja wenn jmd näheres weiß soll er sich ma bei mir melden icq= 358478125
greetz jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (1. August 2008)

moin! 

kärntner hütte ist eigentlich leicht zu finden. vom sbahnhof neuwiedenthal zurück in richtung harburg nach ca. 1200m auf der rechten seite kommt nach der 2ten tanke der parkplatz. google position gabs hier auch irgendwo im thread.

falls ich sonntag mit der bahn anreise, bin ich wahrscheinlich erst 12:15 an der hütte.

also bis denne

der herr der ringel


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

hmm okay ringelchen ich und nicolo hätten da eher die idee das sich vllt jmd mit uns an der s-bahn station treffen könnte und dann zusammen zu der hütten fahrn und dann halt weiter......wäre des möglich?


----------



## mexrica (1. August 2008)

herrderringel schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> wir sind sonntag ab 12 ab kärntner hütte unterwegs. wer hat noch lust-?
> 
> ...



Ich komme auch mit

bis Sonntag


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2008)

Also ihr beiden Streithähne: Ich werde am Sonntag um ca. 11:40 am S-Bahnhof Harburg. Wir können uns auf dem Gleis richtung Neugraben treffen (ich komme aus richtung HBF). Erkennungszeichen: Großes braun-schwarzes Rad, silberner Fullfacehelm und lange Haare.


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

ookay schadow klingt gut ich muss das nur mti nicolo klären der is ein wenig erkältet und es soll sonntag ja mächtig schiffen und wenn es das tut kommt er nicht mit. ich müsste dann nochmal schauen ob ich alleine komme naja ich geb dann morgen sicher bescheid ob ich dabei bin oder nicht!! 
happy trails


----------



## Daddelmann (1. August 2008)

hmmm, bei der regenwahrscheinlichkeit muss ich wohl passen, da ich noch leicht erkältet bin und ich nicht nochmal bock drauf habe 2 wochen lang erkältet zu sein. montag muss ich wieder zur arbeit...
aber bei der nächsten runde bin ich bestimmt dabei!


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

sodele dann pass ich auch mal da ich und daddelman schon morgen ein wenig radeln gehn lass ich des sonntag ma sein aber nächstes mal bin ich definitiv dabei also sag bescheid!!
Happy trails


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2008)

Wo fahrt ihr denn morgen? Bin da auch schon in Hamburg.


----------



## Daddelmann (1. August 2008)

entweder an der bille ne kleine enduro runde, oder bei mir am müllberg, den trail weiterbauen....500m länge hat er dann. wenn sich jemand von euch entschließt zu kommen, dann biken wir am trail, sonnst fahren wir beiden den billetrail, ein bisschen dh fahrtechnik über die stein und wurzelfelder üben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2008)

Habe auf beides Lust. Wann soll ich wo hinkommen? Am liebsten S/U-Bahnstation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

s bahn station reinbek um 12 uhr!!


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

oder wir beide treffen uns um 11:30 hauptbahnhof an der s21 richtung auenmühle würde auch gehn sag was dir lieber is


----------



## Daddelmann (1. August 2008)

12 uhr am s-reinbek bahnhof....der ist zu erreichen in 35min vom hbf oder berliner tor in die s21 richtung aumühle/ bergedorf. eine station hinter bergedorf ist reinbek. ist die letzte station im großbereich hamburg. aber achtung, die letzten beiden wagongs werden in bergedorf abgekoppelt, deswegen am besten eine der vorderen nehmen. in rücksprache mit jonas, alias jay norco würde er sich mit dir auch woanders schon vorher treffen.


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

ich hinterlass hier mal meine icq nummer dann kannste mich hinzufügen shadow is leichter das da zu klären >> 358478125


----------



## Daddelmann (1. August 2008)

dann würden wir beides abklappern, erst den müllberg und dann im anschluss billetrails die direkt dann auch direkt am s-reinbek enden. also, wenn man dann völlig erschöpft ist, kann man in der bahn direkt auschillen und brauch nicht noch stunden durch die gegend radeln


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

just chill


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2008)

ICQ existiert nicht mehr. Geht auch 20 nach 12 in Reinbek bzw. 11.45 am HBF? Sonst muss ich hier sau früh los.


----------



## Daddelmann (1. August 2008)

mir ist es recht, musst du dich mit jonas absprechen


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

mir auch ziemlich egal ich bin so gegen 12 reinbek wir können uns auch hauptbahnhof treffen wenn du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2008)

Ok, dann um 11.45 am Hauptbahnhof. Würde vorschlagen vor Bürger King?
Schick mir mal per PN deine Mobilnummer, dann kann ich morgen, wenn was schief geht anrufen.


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

burger king...wo war da zur hölle nochma ein burger king?? xD hmm 11.45 is okay aber wolln wa uns net einfach s21 bahngleis treffen? (richtung auenmühle)


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

ja burger king is okay werd ich scho finde imemr der nase nach xD naja ich komm mit nem schwarzen platzangst trikot und nem rot karierten dakine apex wo ein roter fullface helm dran is...naja oaym ich glaube kaum das meine 101 zwillinge auch orgen da sein werden aber sicher is sicher wa  lol


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2008)

Dann bis morgen.


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

burger king dann bis morgen achja wie heißte eigentlich schattenman??


----------



## Daddelmann (1. August 2008)

trefft euch am burgerking, s21 linien gibs zwei stück, die in richtung aumühle ist an den richtigen bahngleisen, in richtung holstenstraße und co. da wo die s31 auch ist....voll dumm...deswegen treff ich mich immer berliner tor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2008)

Der Schattenmensch heißt Malte oder Zotti.


----------



## Jay Norco (1. August 2008)

na denn nenn ich dich ma malte servus bin der jonas oder jon wie du willst


----------



## Jay Norco (2. August 2008)

malte wo warste man xD??....achja ich woltle morgen ganz gerne mitkommen in die habes öhm fährt außer mir noch jmd rein zufällig über den hbf? wenn ja könnte er sich mit mir treffen? denn ich habe kein plan wie ich zur kärtner hütte kommen soll
schonma danke im voraus für antworten


----------



## Jay Norco (2. August 2008)

keiner lust mir zu antworten oder schlaft ihr alle schon..?


----------



## mexrica (3. August 2008)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> keiner lust mir zu antworten oder schlaft ihr alle schon..?



Ich werde um 11:50 am S-Bahn station Neuwiedenthal sein


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. August 2008)

Wo wart ihr alle heute um 12? Ich war um viertel nach da
Zu gestern. Mein Zug war voll. Die haben niemanden mit Fahrrad mehr reingelassen. Als ich dann eine 3/4 Stunde zu spät da war, bin ich nach Reinbek gefahren und habe alle möglichen Leute (sogar die Polizei) nach dem Müllberg gefragt. Kannte aber niemand. Bin dann nach Norderstedt Dirtjumpen.


----------



## Jay Norco (3. August 2008)

oh man das ******* sorry malte nächstes ma gebe ich dir meine nr dann kannst anrufen xD


----------



## mexrica (3. August 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr alle heute um 12? Ich war um viertel nach da
> Zu gestern. Mein Zug war voll. Die haben niemanden mit Fahrrad mehr reingelassen. Als ich dann eine 3/4 Stunde zu spät da war, bin ich nach Reinbek gefahren und habe alle möglichen Leute (sogar die Polizei) nach dem Müllberg gefragt. Kannte aber niemand. Bin dann nach Norderstedt Dirtjumpen.



Ich war um 11:50 da and hab gewartet, dein Handy war ausgeschaltet 
Ich dachte Ihr sind früher gegangen


----------



## Daddelmann (3. August 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr alle heute um 12? Ich war um viertel nach da
> Zu gestern. Mein Zug war voll. Die haben niemanden mit Fahrrad mehr reingelassen. Als ich dann eine 3/4 Stunde zu spät da war, bin ich nach Reinbek gefahren und habe alle möglichen Leute (sogar die Polizei) nach dem Müllberg gefragt. Kannte aber niemand. Bin dann nach Norderstedt Dirtjumpen.




hmm, dann haben wir uns knapp verfehlt, ich war n paar minuten früher da. schade, kann passieren. ja der müllberg ist auch n stückchen weg und nicht einfach zu finden. nächstes mal fahren wir dann auch mit der u3, das geht schneller und simpler.


----------



## Jay Norco (3. August 2008)

jo nächstes we oder so ne nicolo oder fahrn wir da nach thale oder so??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (4. August 2008)

Sorry malte!

wir haben auf der autobahn im stau gesteckt und mussten aussenrum fahren, waren erst 12:45 da. haben leider auch keine fonnummer von euch. 
hoffentlich klappt's nächstes mal. wir können ja mal nummern tauschen per pn.

bis denne


----------



## de_reu (7. August 2008)

Am WE einer mit Am Start?
Hätte Bockk mal wieder zu fahren....

CU de


----------



## Daddelmann (7. August 2008)

bin in hahnenklee am samstag


----------



## chridsche (7. August 2008)

de_reu schrieb:


> Am WE einer mit Am Start?
> Hätte Bockk mal wieder zu fahren....
> 
> CU de



ICH! definitiv!!!


----------



## Jay Norco (7. August 2008)

bin auch in hahnenklee muss passen


----------



## ojs (9. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte schon einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich mit meiner Frage hier richtiger. Ich fahre hauptsächlich DH (auch Rennen) und die Trainingsmöglichkeiten sind hier im Norden ja stark begrenzt. Klar kenne ich Malente oder Lüneburg und die Strecken sind auch spassig, aber technisch eher anspruchslos.
Jetzt habe ich mich letztens mal in die Harburger Berge verirrt und einige ganz nette Wurzelabfahrten gefunden. Diese sind alle in der Umgebung eines Grabmals von einem gewissen Roth (1912). Leider etwas kurz, aber technisch bei hohem Tempo nicht ohne Anspruch und für eine Abendtrainingssession mit dem Downhiller immer noch besser als nichts. Nun die Frage: Wer kennt evtl. noch mehr vergleichbare Trails (gerne auch noch steiler und technischer und vor allen Dingen auch länger) und könnte mir diese mal zeigen?


----------



## neubicolt (9. August 2008)

de_reu schrieb:


> Am WE einer mit Am Start?
> Hätte Bockk mal wieder zu fahren....
> 
> CU de



Würde Sonntag mitkommen! Meld dich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. August 2008)

Wie siehts den kommenden Samstag aus?


----------



## de_reu (18. August 2008)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Würde Sonntag mitkommen! Meld dich.



Sorry, habe am WE z.Z. kein Netz und auch allgemein nur mein altes DS-HT mit HighRollern am Start, das bergamont hat lagerschaden ... Bin aber die woche wieder am Start. müssten wir ggf bis Fr. fest machen!

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (18. August 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts den kommenden Samstag aus?



Sa. könnte ich auch!

CU


----------



## de_reu (21. August 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts den kommenden Samstag aus?



Wie sieht's Sa aus lass mal Tel.!?

Cu De


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2008)

Moin moin,
leider nix zu machen. Werde anderweitig benötigt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. August 2008)

Hat Sonntag jemand lust? Ich muss mal wieder fahren.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. August 2008)

ich bin bei mir biken, wenn du bock hast....


----------



## Jay Norco (29. August 2008)

sind die sachen da nicolo??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerextrem (29. August 2008)

hey
was gibt es denn für interessanten strecken in und um hamburg, die ihr empfehlen könnt. bin gerade hergezogen und würde die gegend gerne noch mit dem bike erkunden bevor es wieder herbst wird!


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2008)

nein meine boxxer, der vorbau, die muddy marys, die bremsleitung und co sind noch nicht da. bmo lässt sich etwas zeit, auch in ordnung, hab ja am montag wieder schule xD. 

@ bikerextrem, was für strecken suchst du denn, freeride, dh, dirt, slopstyle, street?


----------



## genki (29. August 2008)

Bin auch neu dabei und komme aus Norderstedt. Bin Mobil wo kann man den gut freeride und downhill fahren? Gibts Gruppen die sich regelmässig zum biken am WE treffen? Wo man sich einfach dazu gesellen kann?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2008)

Ist in Ordnung. Wann soll ich in Reinbek sein?
Gib mal bitte deine Handynummer, falls wieder was schief läuft.
@genki: Den Dirtlight District solltest du ja kennen. Sonst sind die Harburger Berge Klasse und Reinbek klingt ja auch ganz vielversprechend.


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2008)

ja moin, neues blut, ist immer gut  Regelmaäßig trifft sich eine Gruppe in den Harburgern Bergen und machen ne kleine Freeridetour. Naja, ich war noch nie da, musst mal hier im Forum stöbern, dazu gibt es extra einen Thread. Ich hätt da n kleinen Berg, wo ich einen netten Trail runtergezogen hab und immer weiter ausbaue. nicht sowas, einmal losfahren und schon wieder unten sein, sondern einen RICHTIGEN trail. zwar nicht vergleichbar mit einem richitgen berg, aber um hamburg gibs nicht wirklich was besseres, momentan zumindens. Anlieger, Doubles, Drops und rumpelpassagen versüßen meinen Trail, soll keine Werbeaktion sein, aber ich bin schon recht stolz auf den Trail. Wobei noch immer einiges gemacht werden muss am Trail. Aber zeit zu zeit bau ich immer weiter.


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2008)

meine handynummer lautet: 015207481969 , mein realer name: Nicolo  Ich hol euch Sonntag dann an der "U Steinfurther Allee" (U3, zwei Stationen nach U Billstedt) gegen 12:00 Uhr ab. Treffen ist dann direkt oben am Busbahnhof, wenn man rausgeht.


----------



## genki (29. August 2008)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ja moin, neues blut, ist immer gut  Regelmaäßig trifft sich eine Gruppe in den Harburgern Bergen und machen ne kleine Freeridetour. Naja, ich war noch nie da, musst mal hier im Forum stöbern, dazu gibt es extra einen Thread. Ich hätt da n kleinen Berg, wo ich einen netten Trail runtergezogen hab und immer weiter ausbaue. nicht sowas, einmal losfahren und schon wieder unten sein, sondern einen RICHTIGEN trail. zwar nicht vergleichbar mit einem richitgen berg, aber um hamburg gibs nicht wirklich was besseres, momentan zumindens. Anlieger, Doubles, Drops und rumpelpassagen versüßen meinen Trail, soll keine Werbeaktion sein, aber ich bin schon recht stolz auf den Trail. Wobei noch immer einiges gemacht werden muss am Trail. Aber zeit zu zeit bau ich immer weiter.



Ja von der Gruppe habe ich gelesen. Aber Nachtfahren und in der Woche dann sind nicht mein Ding.

Hört sich interesant an, was du dir da zurecht gebastelt hast. Da könnte man sich ja mal treffen vielleicht und gemeinsam was starten.


----------



## bikesandmore (29. August 2008)

moin,
falls jemand was in richtung dirt und big air sucht, kann ich euch helfen...wir ham nen netten kleinen spot in hh-lokstedt
wenn jmd bock hat mal vorbeizuschaun, einfach ne pn
greez
justice


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2008)

.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2008)

Hi Daddel. Können wir halb 1 draus machen? Ich bin auf die Regional Bahn angewiesen.
Handy: 0171/8061664
@genki: Wir fahren auch oft am Wochenende. Verabrden tun wir uns dann hier. Einfach einen Termin vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2008)

genki schrieb:


> Ja von der Gruppe habe ich gelesen. Aber Nachtfahren und in der Woche dann sind nicht mein Ding.
> 
> Hört sich interesant an, was du dir da zurecht gebastelt hast. Da könnte man sich ja mal treffen vielleicht und gemeinsam was starten.




jap, sonntag wäe die erste möglichkeit ;-) je mehr personen den trail prägen, desto besser!


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2008)

ist in ordnung, 12:30


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2008)

aber malte, nicht vergessen, u3 diesmal nehmen, nicht die s21 wie letztes mal, weil wir einen schnelleren weg nehmen werden. es werden bis jetzt vorraussichtlich noch 2 weitere aus hamburg kommen, die schreiben bestimmt auch ins net, mit denen könntest du dich schon vorher treffen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2008)

Ist in Ordnung. Wie lange fährt man denn von HBF?


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2008)

in etwa 15-20min. am besten ihr steigt in die u2 ein, auch wenn die rolltreppen da sind, da sagt keiner was zu, denn die u3 fährt ab berliner tor als u2 weiter und umgekehrt, dann müsst ihr wenigstens nicht umsteigen. ab steinfurter allee müssten wir dann in etwa 15-20min radeln.


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2008)

dann müsstet ihr in die u2 richtung wandsbek-gartenstadt einsteigen. wahrscheinlich muss ich dann übers wochende mit so ner dreckigen manitou stance kingpin fahren xD. egal, die boxxer ist auf dem weg


----------



## herrderringel (29. August 2008)

moin daddelmann!

vielleicht bin ich auch auf der ecke am WE und schau mir mal an was ihr aus der kieskuhle gemacht habt. viel platz war da ja nicht, als ich vor drei jahren das letzte mal da war(da wohnte ich noch in kuddewörde). war auf jeden fall sehr kurzweilig.
ansonsten kann man ja immer noch weiterziehen in den sachsenwald.

bis denne 

der herr der ringel


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2008)

moin, die kuhle ist so gut wie tot, wir sind in willinghusen auf dem katzenberg, falls dir das was sagt?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2008)

Soll ich nen Klappspaten mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (31. August 2008)

jo um halb 1 steunfurter alee...hmm vllt komme ich nicolo du stinker ......ma schaun wenn ich nich verschlafe


----------



## Jay Norco (31. August 2008)

servus ich komme ddoch erst soo gegen 2 daddelman meinte das das noch jmd tun würde.....wer is denn hier der domenik???


----------



## herrderringel (31. August 2008)

moin!
hoffe ihr hattet viel spass. ich konnte heut nicht, bin schon wieder krnk(scheiss stadtleben). na wenigstens am ende des urlaubs.

@daddelmann:
dat ist doch richtung autobahn runter, links, oder rechts hinter dem hof richtung bondenholz rüber?  

bis denne 

der herr der ringel


----------



## Daddelmann (31. August 2008)

jap, das ist richtung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. August 2008)

War geil. Und immer mit einer schönen Geräuschkulisse von Daddelmann versorgt.


----------



## Daddelmann (1. September 2008)

lol, mit neuen teilen wird das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (4. September 2008)

Moin, Wie sieht's mit dem Wochenende aus? jemand Bock auf Single-Trails?
nich viel treten; nich viel bremsen...
CU de


----------



## Daddelmann (5. September 2008)

sry. ich bin jetzt erstmal auf klassenfahrt. abschlussfahrt nach italien  und meine Boxxer ist jetzt da, also bin nun wieder voll dabei!


----------



## de_reu (6. September 2008)

14:00 KH Dicke Reifen; Dicke Hose Single-Trails....


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2008)

Wie siehts Sonntag aus Leute?
HaBes?
Oder wie siehts bei euch aus, Jonas und Nico?


----------



## Jay Norco (12. September 2008)

hmm kA war wegen knie jez bei physeotherapeut und hab ne bandage....köntne eig radln und hätte auf jeden auch lust...muss ma schaun wie das mit schule passt hausaufgaben und stuff


----------



## kowski (14. September 2008)

hallo zusammen, 

würde morgen gern etwas freeriden gehen. kenne mich leider in hh garnicht aus. 
wenn morgen jemand losradelt, würde ich mich freuen wenn ich mich anschliessen könnte.
vielleicht per sms, ich würde dann zurückrufen... 
ja dann vielleicht bis morgen. 

mfg kowski


----------



## kowski (14. September 2008)

ach ja .. nummer ^^ : 016097478914


----------



## de_reu (19. September 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts Sonntag aus Leute?
> HaBes?
> Oder wie siehts bei euch aus, Jonas und Nico?



Wie siehts dieses WE aus? HaBes?
So. wäre mir lieber als Sa.?

Cu de


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. September 2008)

Diesmal ich nicht. Familienfeier in Marburg
Aber nächsten Sonntag hätte ich schon Lust. Dann kann ich meine 888 endlich einfahren.
Habe hier übrigens noch nen Big Betty liegen


----------



## Daddelmann (19. September 2008)

wäre ne idee. wenn bei mir dann nur sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kowski (19. September 2008)

guten tag die herren, 
ich wollte am wochenende fahren gehen um die umgebung kennen zu lernen. 
samstag wäre ich bei einer kleinen tour dabei, sonntag würde ich lieber spingen gehen. 
vielleicht kann man ja treffen.  

mfg kowski


----------



## de_reu (19. September 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Diesmal ich nicht. Familienfeier in Marburg
> Aber nächsten Sonntag hätte ich schon Lust. Dann kann ich meine 888 endlich einfahren.
> Habe hier übrigens noch nen Big Betty liegen



Ja, cool, wenn wir das hinkriegen das wir uns aml treffen...?

Cu


----------



## herrderringel (20. September 2008)

moin!

wann soll's denn morgen losgehen? wie immer 12:00 kärntner hütte? oder ist das zu früh? noch wird's ja nicht so früh dunkel.

bis bald im wald

drhrrdrrngl


----------



## de_reu (20. September 2008)

herrderringel schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> wann soll's denn morgen losgehen? wie immer 12:00 kärntner hütte? oder ist das zu früh? noch wird's ja nicht so früh dunkel.
> 
> ...



Jo, ist O.K. !


----------



## Daddelmann (20. September 2008)

hmm, ich fahr nach klein nordende....ich komm schon nochmal mit xD


----------



## LOW-EndZ (20. September 2008)

moinsen, hab mit meinem nachbarn morgen ne tour durch die harburger berge geplant, jetzt les ich hier das ihr euch um 12 kärntner hütte trefft. wollte mit ihm in alvesen losfahren, man könnt sich ja dann im wald treffen. 

wäre cool wenn noch jemand antwortet. wo in klein nordende? komme aus uetersen, aber langes tannen ist zu langweilig. was geht in klein nordende?


----------



## LOW-EndZ (21. September 2008)

sonst treffpunkt sagen, wo man sich gegen halb eins trifft oder handynummer über private nachricht schicken. wäre echt cool.


----------



## herrderringel (21. September 2008)

moin,

hab das hier leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig gesehen:


LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> moinsen, hab mit meinem nachbarn morgen ne tour durch die harburger berge geplant, jetzt les ich hier das ihr euch um 12 kärntner hütte trefft. wollte mit ihm in alvesen losfahren, man könnt sich ja dann im wald treffen.



hab aber auch keine idee wie das klappen könnte (ausser mit GPS).
wenns also nicht alversen sein muss, würde ich euch die kärntner hütte als startpunkt empfehlen. da treffen sich so viele zum gemeinsamen fahren, dass man immer jemand passenden zum mitfahren findet, egal ob xc oder soulriding. 
wir waren heute leider auch nur zu zweit und kennen uns auch noch nicht so gut aus, für ne kleine einführung hätt's aber gereicht. vielleicht klappt's ja nächstes mal.

bis bald im wald 

drhrrdrrngl


----------



## LOW-EndZ (21. September 2008)

vielleicht hat man sich sogar gesehen. hab pause aufm hügel gemacht und da kamen welche lang, vielleicht wart ihr das. war auf jedenfall top wetter und mega geile trials am start. nur der lockere sand auf den hauptwegen ist echt ätzend. 

wie gesagt sonst nächstes mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. September 2008)

Nächsten Sonntag?


----------



## Daddelmann (22. September 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag?



da wollt ich im kleinen rahmen meine trails einweihen, wir haben noch richtig kräftig drann gearbeitet! also wenn du bock hast...


----------



## Jay Norco (22. September 2008)

also wenn ich mein bike bis sonntag klar kriegen bin ich da nicolo^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. September 2008)

Von mir aus. Wann? Hin finden tue ich selber.


----------



## Daddelmann (22. September 2008)

2:00 uhr steinfurther allee. oder du kommst alleine früher. wie du magst. um 14:00 uhr hole ich aber einige leute von der steinfurter allee ab.


----------



## shrimpser (23. September 2008)

hey jungs,
ich bin dabei wird ja richtig cool wenn wirklich alle kommen.
lass uns nochmal bei icq schreiben nicolo dann könntest du mir eine wegbeschreibung geben^^  ansonsten bis sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2008)

Ich kann dich auch vom HBF mitnehmen.


----------



## shrimpser (24. September 2008)

@Lord Shadow:  wenn das mich gerichtet war nein danke^^
ich komme aus der anderen richtung


----------



## Daddelmann (24. September 2008)

shrimpser schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow:  wenn das mich gerichtet war nein danke^^
> ich komme aus der anderen richtung



du musst aber trotzdem zum hbf

s-reinbek bis zum katzenberg sind 45min...mit dem rad


----------



## shrimpser (24. September 2008)

wieso ich kann doch in schwarzenbek austeigen und dan mit der s-bahn fahren oder net?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. September 2008)

ja, aber ich hol dich mit sicherheit nicht in s reinbek ab


----------



## shrimpser (24. September 2008)

das verlang ich ja auch garnicht^^
aber wieso sollt ich bis zum Hbf und wieder zurück fahren; den sinn kapier ich net^^
lass uns nochmal über icq schreiben dann kannst du mir sagen wo diese steinfurther alle is und dann komm ich auch dahin!
wenn das einen sinn macht - ich kenn mich in reinbek garnicht aus da musst du mir einwenig auf die sprünge helfen


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2008)

Wie siehts mit deneuten aus den HBs aus? Hat eventuell auch jemand Lust auf ne Trailtour?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. September 2008)

ihr seit alle eingeladen...sofern sich jeder benimmt


----------



## shrimpser (25. September 2008)

@ lord shadow ich würde gerne auf dein angebot zurück kommen^^
wir könnten uns am hauptbahnhof treffen und dann zusammen zum spot           fahren.
ich schreibe dich morgen am besten nochmal über icq an wenn das angebot noch steht xD
bis denn,
        der max


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. September 2008)

hab kein ICQ mehr.
Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns 13:45 am Burgerking.
Schick mal bitte deine Handynummer per PN, falls kurzfristig was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (25. September 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit deneuten aus den HBs aus? Hat eventuell auch jemand Lust auf ne Trailtour?



Ich So. 14:00?
CU de


----------



## herrderringel (26. September 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit deneuten aus den HBs aus? Hat eventuell auch jemand Lust auf ne Trailtour?



Ick ooch, aber wo meinsten jetz, harburg oder barsbüttel?

drhrrdrrngl


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. September 2008)

Das jetzt wieder schlecht. Jetzt habe ich mich mit den Jungs aus Reinbek verabredet.
@Delf: Ich bin heute Nachmittag kurz in Altona (muss zu CNC). Soll ich dir den reifen vorbeibringen?


----------



## herrderringel (26. September 2008)

Moin!
wie, schlecht? 
war ja nur ne frage. wir können uns ja auch in reinbek treffen oder auf'm weg dahin oder wo auch immer. 

Delf, wat meinst du?

drhrrdrrngl


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. September 2008)

Ich gabel euch auch gerne am HBF um 13:45 bei Wurgerking auf.


----------



## Daddelmann (26. September 2008)

ja, trefft euch am besten am hbf, weils dann mit der u3 weitergeht und nicht nach reinbek geht, sondern nach barsbüttel zum katzenberg, bzw. müllberg.


----------



## de_reu (26. September 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ....
> @Delf: Ich bin heute Nachmittag kurz in Altona (muss zu CNC). Soll ich dir den reifen vorbeibringen?



Schade, habe den text zu spät gelesen; Wiess nicht was ihr am So. vorhabt; habe aber mein Dual-Slalom wieder klar gemacht, geht ihr auf die Bahn oder geht ihr nur dirt jumpen?

Cu de


----------



## Jay Norco (26. September 2008)

also wenn du daddelman und konsorten meinst wir gehen freerider auf seinen trails...also nix mit dirts....aber wenn du das net meintest is das nochma für die anderen


----------



## Daddelmann (26. September 2008)

45 sek freeride....also geht schon richtung malente

wohl gemerkt, echte 45 sekunden abfahrt. ohne mogeln, ohne schummeln, komplett angelegter trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (26. September 2008)

ich mach 44 drauß  xD spaß irgent wann mal^^


----------



## Daddelmann (26. September 2008)

lol, wenn der dh steht, mach ich n rennen ;-)


----------



## Jay Norco (26. September 2008)

okay ich mach mit


----------



## kowski (27. September 2008)

nen abend jungs, 
ich würde mich morgen gern bei dem freeride anschließen . 
wo solls denn genau hingehen? 
ich komme aus richtung buchholz mit dem auto, könnte man sich in der nähe des spots treffen? 

mfg kowski


----------



## Daddelmann (27. September 2008)

moin, du kannst direkt zum spot kommen, der liegt in barsbüttel, sonnst wird das leider eher schlecht. ich kann dir persönlich eine wegbeschreibung fertig machen, das ist kein ding. der weg sollte nichtmal besonders kompliziert sein. 

einfacher wäre aber die variante bahn. das musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. September 2008)

Ich komme auch aus Buchholz aber mit der Bahn. Wie gesagt um 13:45 am HBF wir können auch zusammen am Buchholz fahren.
@Delf: Komm doch auch zum HBF. Die Strecke ist problemlos mit dem Hardtail fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kowski (27. September 2008)

in barsbüttel. gibt denn da überhaupt etwas grünes ? ^^ 
ich werde dann um 13:45 am hbf sein. wo trefft ihr da ?

@lord : ich komme aus harmstorf, buchholz wäre dann erstmal in die entgenegesetzte richtung. werde wohl in harburg einsteigen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. September 2008)

Ok. Vorm Burgerking ist Treffpunkt. Das ist an der Südseite des Bahnhofs (da wo auch die Unterführung zu Karstadt Sport und Saturn ist.) Ansonsten sehen wir uns ja vielleicht auch im Fahrradabteil des Metronoms, ich bin in dem an der Spitze des Zuges.


----------



## kowski (27. September 2008)

ja gut, dann spätestens am burgerking. 
wenn du aus buchholz kommst, warst du schon mal in dem wald hinter sprötze? 
ich war letztens zufälligerweise da und dort gibt es ein ordentliches gefälle. kennst du da etwas ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. September 2008)

Ja, da haben wir, sollten wir das gleiche Gebiet meinen (kenne den Wald hier wie meine Westentasche (bin in Sprötze aufgewachsen) haben wir da sogar schon mal was gebaut.
Hier um Buchholz sind ein paar nette Spots. Wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren und ich zeige dir ein bisschen was.


----------



## de_reu (27. September 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich komme auch aus Buchholz aber mit der Bahn. Wie gesagt um 13:45 am HBF wir können auch zusammen am Buchholz fahren.
> @Delf: Komm doch auch zum HBF. Die Strecke ist problemlos mit dem Hardtail fahrbar.



Wenn da keine fiesen Sprünge drinn sind, könnte ich das wahrscheinlich auch mit meinem Bergamont fahren; bin aber noch in Kiel, und komme morgen wieder nach HH, aber wahrschein lich zu Spät für euch.
Melde mich nochmal kurzfristig wenn es klappen sollte...
@ LordS: Dein mobil-No. sollte ich noch haben!?

CU De

CU


----------



## kowski (27. September 2008)

das wäre mal was, würde die gegend gern genauer kennenlernen. ich meinte das gebiete um den fliederberg.
gibts da auch längere abfahrten, die man mit viel wohlwollen dh nennen könnte, so um eine  minute abfahrtzeit?


----------



## de_reu (28. September 2008)

herrderringel schrieb:


> Moin!
> wie, schlecht?
> war ja nur ne frage. wir können uns ja auch in reinbek treffen oder auf'm weg dahin oder wo auch immer.
> 
> ...



Hatte heute Family-Power; konntew mich leider nicht rechtzeitig abseilen.... 8(

CU


----------



## Jay Norco (28. September 2008)

schade das war soo ein geiler tag...einfach klasse ich bin next weekend wahrscheinlich wieder da gotta love the nicolo trails


----------



## herrderringel (29. September 2008)

Moin!

hat richtig spass gemacht auf eurem trail, und der hat noch gute ausbaureserven. wir sehen uns wieder, keine frage. 

bis bald im wald 

drhrrdrrngl


----------



## kowski (29. September 2008)

jo fand ich auch.
schöner trail. bin demnächst auch wieder am start. 

mfg kowski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schläferchriz (29. September 2008)

so ich habe mein rad endlich mit in hamburg und plane am freitag mal bissel an die frische luft zu machen. aus meiner alten heimat bin ich dual-slalom gewohnt und dirten geh ich net so gern. was gibt es da für vorschläge, bzw wo werdet ihr den feiertag genießen?


----------



## Daddelmann (30. September 2008)

stimmt, Freitag ist frei!! habs im ganzen Schulstress vergesen


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2008)

Hätte gute Lust Freitag ne Trailrunde mit dir zu drehen. Ist dein Rad waldtauglich?
Im Moment liege ich mit Husten, Schnupfen und gelegentlicher Übelkeit flach, aber das kann/wird sich ja ändern.


----------



## Jay Norco (30. September 2008)

willkommen im club malte....mir gehts genau so ******* -.-


----------



## Daddelmann (30. September 2008)

mir auch xD


----------



## kowski (30. September 2008)

jungs ... mehr vitminchen essen ^^


----------



## schläferchriz (30. September 2008)

also werd am freitag erstmal ne kennenlernrunde in den harburger bergen drehen. und sonntag dann noch mal unterwegs sein wollen. bis dahin bist du doch auch sicher gesund. ps mein rad ist waldtauglich nur uphill is mit der karre net so doll


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2008)

Also wenns Wetter Freitag tauft und es mir gut geht bin ich dabei.
13 Uhr Kärntner Hütte?


----------



## de_reu (1. Oktober 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also wenns Wetter Freitag tauft und es mir gut geht bin ich dabei.
> 13 Uhr Kärntner Hütte?



Sch....; binn warscheinlich über den Feiertach im Pott und das WE drauf in Hahnenklee.... biken, natürlich....

Irgendwann schaffen wir das noch mal!!

Cu de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kowski (1. Oktober 2008)

wenn das wetter in ordnung ist, würde ich mich auch in hahnenklee sehen lassen. 
hätte sonst noch jemand interesse?

mfg kowski


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja! Ja! Ja! Ja! Ich hier unbedingt! Will mit!


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Oktober 2008)

ich fahr wahrscheinlich übernächstes wochenende nach schulenberg. hahnenklee ist einfach zu schlecht meiner meinung nach. dafür fahre ich keine 2,5h mit dem auto. schulenberg ist einfach göttlich


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2008)

Würde auch mit nach Schulenberg kommen. Hab mal ein paar Videos angeschaut und Schulenberg sieht schon besser aus. Günstiger ist auch, allerdings ist die Streckenauswahl nicht so groß.
In einen der Parks würde ich bei entsprechendem Wetter gerne mit, morgen kriege ich auch passende Federn für die t8.
Wat muss ich für Sprit berappen? Pimaldaumen.


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Oktober 2008)

allerdings sind die strecken in hahnenklee alle gleich. in schulenberg hat man einen vollwertigen 4x, nicht sowas kleines gekrüppeltes, wie in hahnenklee. einen freeride mit geilen holzelementen und ein downhill der es hammer in sich hat!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2008)

Ok, bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (1. Oktober 2008)

ja, also bei mir steht das auch nur fest, wenn meine mitfahrgelegenheit auch fährt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Oktober 2008)

Also morgen werde ich nicht fahren Sonntag hätte ich aber Lust.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (2. Oktober 2008)

moin leute,

wollt samstag oder sonntag ne runde durch die HaBe´s drehen. hat jemand lust mitzukommen? wollte kärtner hütte treffen. wann ist mir eigentlich egal, nur lust den wald unsicher zu machen.

also vorschläge sind gewünscht und nun ran an die tasten...

gruss lorenz


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenn nicht so früh, dann wäre ich Sonntag dabei.
Muss nur noch meine Gabel wieder in Form bringen, die bockt im Moment etwas.


----------



## Jay Norco (3. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich würde am sonntag auch mitkommen denke ich mal. nur müsste ich mich dann mit jmd treffen da ich keine ahnung hab wo die hütte ist


----------



## LOW-EndZ (3. Oktober 2008)

ja ich werde mit der bahn anreisen, heisst, bis nach neuwiedenthal und dann mit zur hütte. und dann in den wald. hab aber selber noch nicht die mega ahnung im wald. 

würde sagen sonntag 12 uhr an der hütte


----------



## Jay Norco (3. Oktober 2008)

muss mal schauen denke aber mal schon das ich dabei sein werde!


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenne mich ganz gut aus. Allerdings wäre mir 13:00 Uhr lieber. Wir können und dann so 10-5 vor an der S-Bahn Neuwiedenthal treffen.


----------



## Jay Norco (3. Oktober 2008)

hmm joa ma schaun wie gesagt


----------



## LOW-EndZ (3. Oktober 2008)

ja 13 uhr ist natürlich auch ok. bin dann so 12:45 an der s-bahn neuwiedenthal. 

norco kann dann ja auch da sein wenn er es schafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (3. Oktober 2008)

klar kann norco das xD wenn norco lust hat


----------



## LOW-EndZ (3. Oktober 2008)

hoffentlich hat norco lust. sonst können wir uns auch neugraben sbahn treffen.


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Oktober 2008)

hätte auch mal lust. bin dann auch 12:40 s-bahn neuwiedenthal. malte hat sonnst meine handy nummer.


----------



## kowski (4. Oktober 2008)

tach jungs, was habt ihr morgen genau vor? wenn die runde nicht allzugroß wird, wäre ich dabei.
gruß kowski


----------



## LOW-EndZ (4. Oktober 2008)

riesig wird die runde nicht denk ich mal. ich bin ja selber nicht der fitteste aber denke mal das wir uns da schon einigen würden mit dem tempo und den schwierigkeitsgraden der strecke.


----------



## kowski (4. Oktober 2008)

na schauen wir mal was das wetter sagt, wenn es richtig regnet werde ich es mir wohl eher in der sauna bequem machen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, aber ich mache einen auf Faul und werde morgen nicht dabei sein, sondern hier ne gemütliche Runde drehen.
Wie siehts nächste Woche mit dem Bikepark aus?


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Oktober 2008)

ja, wenns stark regnet, wo von ich ausgehe, werde ich nicht kommen....

mit dem bikepark ist es bei mir so, dass ich mit glück einmal oder mit ganz viel glück zwei mal nach schulenberg fahre. beide male nehmen mich freunde mit. an die werde ich mich richten. wobei beide wohl das jetzt kommende wochenende fahren wollten. da werd ich mal schauen.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (4. Oktober 2008)

ja bei regen strömenden regen kannst das ja knicken, aber wenn es so minimal nieselt dann fahr ich. laut meinem wetterdienst ist es morgen relativ schön mit sonnenwahrscheinlichkeit. aber können ja bis morgen halb elf absagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LOW-EndZ (5. Oktober 2008)

moin jungs und was sagt ihr zum wetter. nicht der oberknaller aber trocken. oder ist es auf der anderen seite der elbe anders? sonst fahr ich gleich los


----------



## LOW-EndZ (5. Oktober 2008)

also ich fahr jetzt los. bin dann so 12:45 ungefähr in neuwiedenthal. wäre cool wenn jemand da ist. muss ja nicht gleich ne HaBe tour sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier (Buchholz, d.h. andere Seite) ists grottig. Ich bleibe im Bett.


----------



## schläferchriz (5. Oktober 2008)

waren 8.30uhr schon unterwegs und das wetter war mies. aber im wald ging es eigentlich. nun duschen und den ganzen nachmittag ohne schlechtem gewissen im bett liegen viel spaß euch!


----------



## kowski (5. Oktober 2008)

bei mir schifft es auch zu stark. leider ....


----------



## genki (5. Oktober 2008)

In der nächsten Woche soll das Wetter besser werden, da bin ich dann auch wahrscheinlich mal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (5. Oktober 2008)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> also ich fahr jetzt los. bin dann so 12:45 ungefähr in neuwiedenthal. wäre cool wenn jemand da ist. muss ja nicht gleich ne HaBe tour sein.



Biste tatsächlich los? soviel enthusiasmus muss ich unterstützen, dann also viertel vor eins neuwiedenthal. mal sehen was geht.

drhrdrrngl


----------



## LOW-EndZ (5. Oktober 2008)

das war ma spassig...

bin heil und bissel nass zuhause angekommen. schade das so wenige heut los waren. war teilweise zum totlachen, nur sollte man manche trials lieber nicht fahren, denn der boden war unberechenbar. fragt den herr der ringel. wenn nächste woche besseres wetter ist, bin ich auch dabei. hoffe ich hab dich bergauf nicht zu doll gebremst.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Oktober 2008)

respekt


----------



## LOW-EndZ (5. Oktober 2008)

kann man erst morgen sagen, wenn keiner von uns mit erkältung im bett liegt


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Oktober 2008)

hihihi, das ist der einzige grund, weshalb ich nicht mitgekommen bin. das hab ich nämlich gerade hinter mir


----------



## LOW-EndZ (5. Oktober 2008)

ich auch aber ich strotze gerne gegenan. ma schauen was kommt, die dusche war auf jedenfall der hammer, nur richtig sauber geworden bin ich nicht. musste also das handtuch herhalten.

war aber ein einmaliges erlebnis und das war es mir wärt...


----------



## herrderringel (6. Oktober 2008)

ja, genau! ma wieder richtisch schön dreckisch gemacht.

bis bald im wald


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Oktober 2008)

@ lord shadow, josh und ich haben nun aus dem "holzdrop" n richtigen holzdrop gemacht


----------



## kowski (7. Oktober 2008)

moin moin,

aha .. da bin ich mal gespannt. 
meinst du denn mit der anschliessenden rechtskurve noch vor dem double? 

ich wollte mich auch nochmal umhören wer denn interesse hätte nächstes wochenende mit in dem harz zu fahren. bei mir ist ein platz frei, überlege alleridngs dort über eine nacht zu bleiben. 
das ganze hängt allerdings stark vom wetter ab, schaut aber bisher ganz gut aus. 

mfg kowski


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Oktober 2008)

daddel @ school 


jup, die meine ich. wenn es in den harz gehen soll, dann empfehle ich ich ausschließlich thale und schulenberg, wenn man wirklich spaß haben will. es sei denn, man fährt 2,5 stunden mit dem auto um auf den beschissenen dreckstrails von hahnenklee zu gurken, die alle gleich sind und nur eng und werwinkelt sind, die keinerlei spaß machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Oktober 2008)

@kowski: Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn du einen Platz frei hast. Mit übernachten könnte aber schwierig werden, da ich Samstag bis 16:00 den Chef vertreten muss.


----------



## kowski (7. Oktober 2008)

ist ja noch ein wenig zeit bisdahin, vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand mit einem auto. 
ansonsten schauen wir mal.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Oktober 2008)

aber ich würde sehr sehr gerne ein tag da übernachten. und vll. können wir das so organisieren, dass meine mitfahrgelegenheit lord shaddow mitnimmt und kowski mich.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Oktober 2008)

ja ok, also ich habe das jetzt geklärt. meine mitfahrgelegenheit ist damit einverstanden, dass sie mich auf dem hinweg am samstag mitnehmen und auf dem rückweg malte mitnehmen. ich würde dann mit kowski am sonntag zurückfahren, wenn das für ihn in ordnung geht. in schulenberg ist ja ein kleines hotel für biker und skifahrer. dachtest du auch an das, oder wie dachtest du das?


----------



## kowski (7. Oktober 2008)

also ich habe das bisher mal in erwägung gezogen, geplant habe ich noch nichts. 
gibt es zu dem hotel auch eine internetadresse?
ich muss vorallem eine unterkunft finden, in der man einen hund mitbringen darf.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Oktober 2008)

ich such grad welche raus. hab vorhin eine pension gesehen, wo man hunde mitnehmen darf. 25â¬ die nacht glaube ich inkl. frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. aber ich werde mir das auch auf jeden fall noch Ã¼berlegen. war halt nur so ne idee von mir.


----------



## kowski (7. Oktober 2008)

ansonsten können wir einfach samstag und eventuell sonntag fahren. ob man dort übernachtet oder hin und zurückfährt macht preislich keinen unterschied. 
schulenberg hat ja bis 18 uhr offen also muss man sich nicht beeilen, ab 13 uhr wäre es sogar günstiger.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Oktober 2008)

da hast du recht....was macht die tour an sprit....20-25 euro pro person? und man hat sogar sein eigenes schönes bett und essen von zuhaus. ich glaub, so machen wir dass, wenn uns danach ist und man kann sich so auch noch am samstag entscheiden. je nachdem, wie halt die streckenpflege ist usw.


----------



## kowski (7. Oktober 2008)

ja mit 20â¬ ist man fÃ¼r hin und zurÃ¼ck dabei. 
mir wÃ¤re es auch ganz lieb wenn wir erst gegen 13 uhr dort sind, da ich noch mit meinem hund ne runde drehen muss. losfahren wÃ¼rde ich dann zwischen 10 und 11 uhr.
mit wem wolltest du denn fahren ? heisst er zufÃ¤llig bernd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich komme gerade nicht ganz mit. Wer nimmt mich jetzt am Sonntag mit?
Welche Autobahn fahrt ihr? Ich wohne ja südlich und könnte evtl. zur Auffahrt kommen. Komme aber auch nach HH.


----------



## kowski (8. Oktober 2008)

hi malte, 

also ich werde samstag definitiv fahren, und eben nach befinden auch sonntag. 
freitag ist nicht wegen arbeiten, können aber gern um buchholz ne runde drehen oder wieder auf den müllberg den neuen drop testen. 
Kannst das arbeiten nciht verlegen ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2008)

Ne tut mir leid, aber mein Chef ist weg und hat sonst niemanden der den Laden übernehmen kann. Der Samstag geht für mich also nicht.


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Oktober 2008)

also ich fahre defenetiv mit nem freund. deren eltern fahren uns. bernd wollte eigentlich auch ganz gerne mit, aber ich habe von ihm noch keine rückmeldung bekommen. also unser flensberg müsst sich mal melden


----------



## kowski (8. Oktober 2008)

bei dem fleensbernd wird es nichts, der hat rücken.


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Oktober 2008)

gut zu wissen, mir antwortet er leider nicht xD

jonas und ich werden wahrscheinlich schon gegen 8-9 uhr hier losdüsen, den weg findet ihr nach schulenberg, war da schonmal einer von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kowski (8. Oktober 2008)

ne, sollte aber nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Oktober 2008)

ja, wenn ihr den parkplatz oben im dorf findet, ist rechts ein schöner feldweg, den fahrt ihr rein, ab da ist alles beschildert, wo es langgeht. erstmal 5min hochfahren, dann 5min runtersausen...


----------



## flensbernd (8. Oktober 2008)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> gut zu wissen, mir antwortet er leider nicht xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flensbernd (8. Oktober 2008)

aus dem wort mit den buchstaben   F   U   C   K   macht der Rechner ja ein ****. so ein   F   U   C   K


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2008)

Verabreden wir dann den Sonntag und du sagst kurzfristig ab, wenn du nicht nochmal fährst?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Oktober 2008)

Hej,

habe dir eigentlich ne PM geschickt. Komisch, scheint dann nicht angekommen zu sein. Also ja ich hab ruecken und bin leider draussen. ****. Viel spass und finger weg von den bremsen!
keep rockin'
bernd[/QUOTE]

ja ok, hatte mir sowas schon gedacht, auch schon, als keine antwort auf meine anfrage an das tomac damals kam. ich wünsche dir aber eine gute besserung


----------



## LOW-EndZ (9. Oktober 2008)

moin jungs und mädels...

weiss einer von euch bescheid wegen samstag mit dem bunny-hop contest? weil irgendwie finde ich da nichts und denk ma das da ja ein paar mehr leute von hier dahin fahren um andere leute zu treffen und paar geile actions sehen oder nicht?

gruss der loren


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Oktober 2008)

also ich weiß davo nichts


----------



## LOW-EndZ (9. Oktober 2008)

hab was gefunden. müssten dann aber nochmal rumfragen ob noch wer mitkommt. um danach bissel durch city zu düsen oder so.

http://www.schlickjumper.de/termine/details.php?id=611

von s-bahn dammtor ca. 2,5 km mit dem bike, also nettes plätzchen, oder halt mit der u-bahn, aber da fahr ich lieber durch den rothenbaum durch.


----------



## kowski (10. Oktober 2008)

@ lord s. 

am sonntag müssten wir dann mal sehen. 
falls ich mich am sonntag noch aufraffen könnte, hätten wir nur ein auto zur verfügung. 
du, daddelmann und ich. 
ich fürchte aber fast, dass ich am sonntag nicht fahren werde weil ich zu hause noch einiges zu tun habe. 

wie schauts es denn heute aus? hat schon jemand einen plan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (10. Oktober 2008)

ja, also bei mir sieht es für sonntag auch eher schlecht aus. würde es nur vielleicht machen. 

auf jeden fall sag ich jetzt das letzte mal bescheid für morgen. jonas vater bringt jonas und mich morgen nach schulenberg. wir werden früh losfahren, sodass wir uns denn im park treffen. da wird man sich auf jeden fall treffen, weil die unten am kiosk eine kleine nette runde gemacht haben, wo alle gemeinsam sich dann treffen. also wir sehen uns ja morgen. haut rein!


----------



## LOW-EndZ (10. Oktober 2008)

kommt jemand morgen zur bunny-hoop weltmeisterschaft in hamburg? wenn ja wann und wie fahrt ihr?


----------



## herrderringel (12. Oktober 2008)

moin leute-

bin raus für heute, zu platt von heut nacht.

bis bald im wald

drhrrdrrngl


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Oktober 2008)

also schulenberg war wirklich sehr gut, wie kowski sicherlich bestätigen kann. die trails waren ersteinmal gegen 10:00 uhr pitschnass, mit richtig dicken pfützen, aber nach und nach wurde es immer trockener, sodass man gegen 14:00 uhr einen trockenen und spaßigen trail hatte. war nochmal sehr cool am ende der saison in nen park zu fahren.

was mir noch einfällt. in den ferien wird bei mir noch ein trail entstehen, was jemand interesse hat. 

bis die tage,

daddel


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Oktober 2008)

Wir (kowski und ich) haben vorgestern noch eine nette Runde gedreht und ein bisschen was nettes geschaufelt.
Gestern war ich dann nochmal los und habe ein kleines Steppdowngap gebaut. Falltiefe ca. 1,5m, Flugweite ca. 5 Meter je nach Geschwindigkeit, aber eine sehr flache Landung. Macht auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.


----------



## kowski (14. Oktober 2008)

jo schulenberg war wirklich gut. war schön nochmal einen "berg" runterzufahren. ^^

ich habe nächste woche urlaub, heisst ich werde bei gutem wetter wieder einen bikepark anfahren. sonst jemand interesse ? 

@malte, das gap musst mir mal zeigen, und ich werde wohl die tage auch mal buddeln gehen, kannst dich gern anschliessen. 

gruß kowski


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja Moin, ich komme gerade aus Hahnenklee, der Park ist trotz des Wetters super zu fahren gewesen, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen möchte alla Kowski (*zwinker*), dann wäre ich nächste Woche sicher dabei. Aber erst nächste Woche


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin jetzt erstmal ne Woche mit den Pfadfindern los. Da läuft leider nix.


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Oktober 2008)

ja viel spaß  unser HeLa viel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (16. Oktober 2008)

moin! 

auch an alle freireiter:

da das wetter noch so leidlich mitspielt am WE:
Samstag früh nach Willingen,
Sonntag Winterberg,
abends nach hause.

hab noch 2 Plätze frei.

der herr der ringel


----------



## shrimpser (16. Oktober 2008)

@ daddelman
also ich hätte auf jeden fall lust dir zu helfen!
nächste woche is auch jonas b. wieder da der würde sicher auch helfen
ansonsten würd ich die tage nochmal vorbeikommen?!
der max


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Oktober 2008)

sry. samstag muss ich passen, ich wäre liebend gerne dabei!!!!!!!! aber ich habe erst sonntag wieder geld, da ich sonntag geburtstag habe   


nochma zu meinen trails, ja wer möchte kann sich bei mir melden und dann kann jeder kommen, der will.


----------



## genki (16. Oktober 2008)

herrderringel schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> auch an alle freireiter:
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an. Wie ist die genauere Planung?

mfg
Martin


----------



## herrderringel (16. Oktober 2008)

Tach auch!

los gehen soll's samstag morgen zwischen 8 und 9 ab ottensen,  
damit wir mittags in willingen sind (da soll samstag das wetter besser sein). abends dann nach winterberg zum pennen, sonntag nach frühstück in den bikepark und nach feierabend dann auf die piste nach hh, zurück sind wir dann also nich vor halb zehn. 

bei weiteren fragen: null-eins-sechs-zwei 1 7 5 3 2 7 9 

drhrrdrrngl


----------



## genki (16. Oktober 2008)

Schade in meinen Smart passt leider mein Bike nicht. Da muss ich wohl passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (16. Oktober 2008)

genki schrieb:


> Schade in meinen Smart passt leider mein Bike nicht. Da muss ich wohl passen.



wo ist das problem? schaffst du's nicht ohne auto hierher? bahnhof altona ist mit fahrrad nur 3 minuten von hier.


----------



## genki (16. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht kann mich mein Dad fahren da passt mein ganzer Kram rein.


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Oktober 2008)

ich wollte einmal auf mein neue video aufmerksam machen....-----> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tjNirYhuXow


----------



## herrderringel (17. Oktober 2008)

genki schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mich mein Dad fahren da passt mein ganzer Kram rein.



Na, was sagt Daddy? Bringt er dich rum? 
Wenn's hilft, kannste die Sachen ja schon heute abend bringen. 
Hab grad gesehen du kommst aus Norderstedt, das liegt ja nun auch nicht gerade am Weg.
Südlich Altona bzw. Elbtunnel würde ich ja noch einsammeln.
Meld dich mal, muss hier noch ein bisschen planen oder schick ne sms, ruf dann zurück.

joerg


Wir müssen Samstag spätestens 18:30 Uhr in Winterberg sein wegen Unterkunft.


----------



## de_reu (17. Oktober 2008)

herrderringel schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> auch an alle freireiter:
> 
> ...



Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber 
Leide leider immer noch an meinen Sturzfolgen.....
wird auch noch ne Weile dauern...

Cu de


----------



## herrderringel (17. Oktober 2008)

@Delf 

gute besserung,

bis bald

joerg


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts mit Samstag und/oder Sonntag aus? Haette Lust auf Touren oder Trails bauen in Buchholz und Umgebung.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Oktober 2008)

hey,

ein freund und ich wollten  samstag ab 12:00 uhr ein bisschen in den HaBes rumkurven.


----------



## kowski (24. Oktober 2008)

moin moin,

falls ich am we hier bin, bin ich bei allen schandtaten dabei.


----------



## kowski (25. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen, 

und was macht ihr jungs am wochenende ? 
hat nicht vielleicht lust an der panzerplatte springen zu gehen? 

gruß jakob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Oktober 2008)

So! Wieder da und ausgeschlafen. Bin wieder bereit zum Radfahren. 
Heute Nachmittag (so gegen 3-3.30) gehe ich in der Nähe des Brunsberg ein bisschen bauen, morgen hätte ich auch Lust auf eine Tour.


----------



## kowski (25. Oktober 2008)

ist das in hh-city oder wo genau? wäre dabei


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Oktober 2008)

Nein, das ist hier in Buchholz.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2008)

njoa, wir waren heute auch schön biken in den harburgern bergen und haben seeeehr schöne bilderchen gemacht


----------



## Jay Norco (25. Oktober 2008)

aaaalter ja aber leider alle recht verschwommen bekomme die grade


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Oktober 2008)

Wir hatten auch Spaß. Ein bisschen Trailbauen und ein bisschen Fahren. Morgen gehts weiter.
Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/212957

@Jakob: Ich würde morgen 12:30 Vorschlagen. Ist ja Zeitumstellung.


----------



## kowski (26. Oktober 2008)

12:30 passt. wieder auf dem parkplatz ?! 

gruß jakob


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Oktober 2008)

So! Wir waren wieder ein bisschen Unterwegs, haben einen (fast) unnötigen Anlieger gebaut, den Plan für ein Trampelpfadgap fertiggestellt und ein paar unprofessionelle Photos gemacht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5791

PS: Es war nass


----------



## neubicolt (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin ich meld ich auch mal wieder ,

jemand noch geplant dieses WE in Park zu fahren? Winterberg hat ja noch auf inkl. Sonntag und Hahnenklee bzw. Schulenberg wohl auch. Hätte nochmal richtig Boch zum Abschluss...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (30. Oktober 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> So! Wir waren wieder ein bisschen Unterwegs, haben einen (fast) unnötigen Anlieger gebaut, den Plan für ein Trampelpfadgap fertiggestellt und ein paar unprofessionelle Photos gemacht:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5791
> 
> PS: Es war nass



sieht doch ansich noch gut aus. sind alle bilder in einem zusammenhängenden trail?


----------



## Jay Norco (30. Oktober 2008)

schaut wirklich janz nett aus zotti^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Oktober 2008)

Danke! Die Bilder die mit "Höllenberg" überschrieben sind, sind auf dem gleichen, noch nicht fertigen Trail.
Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen. Ich werde am Wochenende weiterbauen.


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Oktober 2008)

ich komm auf jeden fall mal gerne vorbei. wir schauen mal, was das wetter in nächster zeit sagt


----------



## kowski (30. Oktober 2008)

@neubicolt
falls das wetter gut ich wäre ich in schulenberg dabei. 

ansonsten werde ich mich dem malte anschliessen und weiter an den trails basteln. 

gruß kowski


----------



## flensbernd (30. Oktober 2008)

********, ich hab immer noch ruecken. aber naechstes jahr wird voll angegriffen.
@jakob: lass mal naechste woche n bier trinken gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flensbernd (30. Oktober 2008)

******** bedeutet:    s c h e i s s e


----------



## neubicolt (31. Oktober 2008)

@ Kowski

Sag mal bescheid wenn was geht mit Park!!! Wetter soll, na ja, soweit ok werden...


----------



## kowski (31. Oktober 2008)

@ bernd 
joa lass mal nen bier trinken, ist ne gute idee.

@bicolt 
komm doch einfach mit nach buchholz zum trailbauen. 
meine wettervorhersage zeigt regen über das ganze we um hannover herum, hab keine richtige lust auf ne eiskalte matschschlacht. sage mir aber bitte trotzdem bescheid wenn du fahren solltest, vielleicht kriege ich meinen arsch doch hoch ^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Oktober 2008)

Aaalsooo:
Shaic volles Wochenende:
Samstag: Kann wahrscheinlich erst ab 16 Uhr
Sonntag: ab 10-15 Uhr, dannach PA beim Klavierkonzert in der Schule
Werde aber auf jeden Fall am Sonntag da sein, Samstag muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Oktober 2008)

kowski schrieb:


> @ bernd
> joa lass mal nen bier trinken, ist ne gute idee.
> 
> @bicolt
> ...



außerdem haben die park auch nicht ewig offen. da solltet ihr euch schon vorher erkundigen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Oktober 2008)

Also: Am Sonntag stehe ich ab 10 zur Verfügung. Bitte um Anmeldungen, damit wir gemeinsam zum Spot fahren können.


----------



## de_reu (31. Oktober 2008)

flensbernd schrieb:


> ********, ich hab immer noch ruecken. aber naechstes jahr wird voll angegriffen.
> @jakob: lass mal naechste woche n bier trinken gehen




Moin Bernd,

bier wäre ich auch schon wieder mit dabei; bike muss wohl noch ne Woche warten,

@all: evt. werde ich So. mal ne ruhige runde testen..

CU de


----------



## neubicolt (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn keiner fährt werd ich wohl auch nicht, allein schockts ja nich wirklich und Wetter wird wirklich Mist, macht also keinen Sinn. Könnte Sonntag allerdings mit nach Buchholz kommen. Fährt jemand von HH aus mitm Auto hin?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2008)

Wie siehts morgen aus?
Nehme auch telefonische Anmeldungen/Verabredungen an: 
Null-Vier-Eins-Acht-Eins-Neun-9-9-3-9-0


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2008)

So. Ihr scheint ja alle nicht zu wollen. Ich bin morgen ab 10 unterwegs, also ab viertel nach am Spot.
Wer kommen will und den Weg nicht kennt kann mich ab halb 10 auf dem Handy (0171/8 0 6 1 6 6 4) Anrufen, damit ich ihn in Buchholz abhole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kowski (2. November 2008)

ich bin dabei. allerdings weiss ich nicht ob ich so früh schon auf den beinen bin. 
melde mich aber wenn ich später komme. 

gruß jakob


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. November 2008)

Ich fahr jetzt los. Wetter wirkt stabil. Freue mich auf euch!


----------



## herrderringel (4. November 2008)

moin jungs!

wollt mich nur mal fürs die nächsten 3-6 monate abmelden, bevor ich morgen das zweite mal auf den tisch komme. hab mir vor 2 wochen im schönen winterberg beim powerslide vom northshore das sprunggelenk zerspreiselt. 
nach erstversorgung in winterberg bin ich jetz in hh-boberg gelandet. nach zwei wochen ist die fleischwunde soweit, dass sie jetzt auch die knochen flicken können. weihnachten darf ich dann vielleich schon nach hause.
tja, das wars dann für dieses jahr mit enduro challenge, touren durch die herbstlichen harburger berge und ice-speedway.
noch mal dank an alle für die schönen stunden da draussen in harburg, bergedorf, sachsenwald barsbüttel usw.
wenn ich wieder raus bin aus'm KH gibts auch noch nen paar "hübsche" pix 

also bis bald im wald 

der herr der ringel


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. November 2008)

Au verdammt, mein Beileid! Wünsche dir gute Besserung und eine problemlose OP, damit du schnell wieder auf die Beine und dann wieder auf die Räder kommst!
Malte


----------



## Daddelmann (4. November 2008)

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## flensbernd (4. November 2008)

F u c k !!!
Gute Besserung!.... wenigstens hast du dir das Saisonende ausgesucht.


----------



## de_reu (6. November 2008)

herrderringel schrieb:


> moin jungs!
> 
> wollt mich nur mal fürs die nächsten 3-6 monate abmelden,...
> 
> ...



Oh mann,  gute Besserung!!


----------



## herrderringel (13. November 2008)

moin, jungs!

vielen dank für die guten wünsche. 
hab die 2te op hinter mir (4,5 stunden), in 2 wochen kommt vielleicht schon der fixateur weg. dann erstmal 12 wochen keine belastung. mal gucken wie ich mich bis dahin fit halte.
dafür kriegen meine schätzchen endlich mal die pflege, die ihnen gebührt.

bis denne

der herr der ringel


----------



## LOW-EndZ (13. November 2008)

dat ist schön sowas von dir zu hören, hab echt panik bekommen wo ich das las. hoffe das dir und deinen schätzchen dir pause gut tut. bis dann grosser, alter, weiser mann...

gruss chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kairo (13. November 2008)

Ja ja, der gute Bikepark in Winterberg. Gute Besserung. Mich hats am 18.10. dort auf dem Slopestyle zerlegt. Zwei Bänder gerissen und das Sprunggelenk gebrochen. Sie konnten mich aber sofort operieren. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich dieses Jahr noch biken kann. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann auch mal mit euch zu fahren.

Bis Bald


----------



## de_reu (13. November 2008)

herrderringel schrieb:


> moin, jungs!
> 
> ... mal gucken wie ich mich bis dahin fit halte.
> ...
> ...



Krankenhäuser können einen echt fertig machen!!!
Mein Tipp:
kauf dir bei Karstadt für nen 10er ne Klippzugstange für den Türrahmen!
Dein Rücken wirds dir Danken!!!

Gute Besserung!

De


----------



## LOW-EndZ (16. November 2008)

moin jungs, da wetter sehr fein, frage ob bedarf an einer tour durch die habes besteht?!?

gruss chris


----------



## de_reu (16. November 2008)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> moin jungs, da wetter sehr fein, frage ob bedarf an einer tour durch die habes besteht?!?
> 
> gruss chris



Heute leider noch nicht, aber ab nächstes WE bin ich wieder mit am Start!!
Endlich! 
Aber erst mal recht Easy...... War ne lange Pause!

Cu De


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. November 2008)

Wie siehts Samstag aus? Werde da sowieso nach Hamburg fahren und hätte Bock auf ne Tour in den HaBes! Wer wäre dabei?

@Jakob: Sonntag Holz holen? Ich muss nur bis 17:00 wieder in Buchholz sein.


----------



## Superflyer (19. November 2008)

Komm doch einfach Samstag zu unser Enduro Challenge und fahr mit............. . 

Gruß der Superflyer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. November 2008)

Wann, wie, wo????


----------



## herrderringel (19. November 2008)

hi malte!

guck mal auf dirtcompany.com. 

viel spass dabei. ich wollte da so gerne mitfahren. naja, vielleicht klappts ja  nächstes jahr.

bis denne 

drhrrdrrngl


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. November 2008)

Danke! Wird schon wieder! Nochmal gute Besserung


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. November 2008)

9:00 ist richtig?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. November 2008)

Hey Jonas, habe gerade gesehen, dass du dein Norco verkaufst. Gehst du jetzt auch unter die Downhiller?
@all: Fährt noch jemand bei der Enduro Challenge mit?


----------



## Jay Norco (19. November 2008)

japp habs verkauft und bau mir nun ein downhiller auf nach weinachten wird dann hoffentlich wieder schön geknastert


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. November 2008)

Was soll es denn werden?


----------



## Jay Norco (19. November 2008)

Kona Stinky Supreme...also stinky hauptrahmena mit nem stab hinter bau...das das supreme das ist seehr geil mit boxxer race s types...funn parts...mjoa mjoa wird geil werden


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. November 2008)

Lecker Also ein Stinky mit 200mm Federweg. Damit will ich dann aber mal fahren!


----------



## Jay Norco (19. November 2008)

evtl  Klar müssen und dann ma wieder bei nicolo treffen der hat auch scho was neues in planung am hügelchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. November 2008)

Wir haben hier jetzt auch ne Bauerlaubnis. Da wird sicher noch einiges entstehen.


----------



## Jay Norco (19. November 2008)

okay cool haste fotos im ibc? dann schau ich gleich mal ruff!


----------



## de_reu (22. November 2008)

Morgen Jemand am Start?

CU De


----------



## genki (22. November 2008)

Also ich bin morgen auf dem ehm. Müllberg in Poppenbüttel unterwegs. Am wenn jemand bessere Vorschläge hat, wäre ich dabei.

mfg
Martin


----------



## de_reu (23. November 2008)

genki schrieb:


> Also ich bin morgen auf dem ehm. Müllberg in Poppenbüttel unterwegs. Am wenn jemand bessere Vorschläge hat, wäre ich dabei.
> 
> mfg
> Martin



Ich dachte eigentlich mehr an ne lässige SingleTrail Tour in den HaBe's

CU De


----------



## Daddelmann (23. November 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wir haben hier jetzt auch ne Bauerlaubnis. Da wird sicher noch einiges entstehen.



in Buchholz?


----------



## kowski (23. November 2008)

geiles wetter, wäre heute gern dabei, klappt aber leider nicht. 
euch viel spass. 
gruß jakob


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2008)

@kowski: Haste meine PM bekommen?
@Daddelmann: Nicht direkt in Buchholz, aber um die Ecke!
Ich bleibe heute, nach der Endurochallenge, in heimischen Gefilden.


----------



## herrderringel (1. Dezember 2008)

moin!

hier noch ein paar hübsche erinnerungsfotos von meinem letzten winterberg-ausflug:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/12152

bis bald

derherrderringel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Dezember 2008)

Na herzlichen Glühstrumpf! (Stützstrumpf triffts wohl eher) Prognose?


----------



## Kairo (1. Dezember 2008)

Nochmals gute Besserung. Hauptsache es funktioniert am Ende wieder alles ganz normal.


----------



## herrderringel (1. Dezember 2008)

besten dank
prognose? stützstrumpf triffts ganz gut -
fixateur kommt noch dieses jahr raus, ab februar vielleicht wieder arbeiten, aber bis april keine belastung, dann 3 monate langsam steigern und wieder laufen lernen. 
mal gucken was man mit meinem rolli alles machen kann.
diese hier sind leider so teuer:
http://www.r-onefourcross.com/images/kohut_70_07.jpg


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Dezember 2008)

die videos auf der seite sehen ganz gut aus. wäre ja ne idee


----------



## herrderringel (1. Dezember 2008)

Kairo schrieb:


> Nochmals gute Besserung. Hauptsache es funktioniert am Ende wieder alles ganz normal.



Hey Kairo,

vielen dank und dir auch noch alles gute, hab gerade realisiert, dass du dich einen tag vor mir zerlegt hast, hätten wir uns eigentlich im krankenhaus treffen können.
jetzt weiss ich auch warum die schwestern meinten, die hamburger könnten wohl alle nicht fahrradfahren...

bist du denn schon wieder halbwegs auf dem damm?

bis denne


----------



## Kairo (1. Dezember 2008)

ja, mir gehts soweit ganz gut. bin gerade ne Stunde mit dem Slayer unterwegs gewesen und hab meine Freundin beim Laufen begleitet. war die erste ausfahrt nach 6 wochen und ein richtig geiles gefühl. brauche zwar keine krücken mehr, aber teilweise tuts doch noch ordentlich weh. ich drück dir die daumen, dass du auch bald wieder fahren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Dezember 2008)

Frisches aus der Höllenschlucht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5791


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Dezember 2008)

sieht gut aus, wird dann wohl im frühjahr eine neue anlaufstelle


----------



## HiLLs (9. Dezember 2008)

aha! ich hab das ganze hier mal bisschen verfolgt und wenn ihr mal wieder eins loswollt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2008)

Juhu Noch einer!
Wie siehts allgemein dieses WE aus? Brauche dringend Ablenkung...


----------



## HiLLs (9. Dezember 2008)

ah da meldet sich doch einer! wo bist du denn immer unterwegs!


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Dezember 2008)

sauber, bis dahin ist mein big air auch fertig


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2008)

Wat? Nochn Downhiller? 
Also wie siehs aus am WE? Jemand Lust zu uns zu kommen und zu bauen?


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Dezember 2008)

hab die tonne verkauft und mir n bergamont big air angeschafft....natürlich kommt da meine 09er boxxer mit rein


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2008)

Hey, da sparste ja gleich 8-10kg
Ist es eigentlich für nicht Hamburger möglich den Flowridern beizutreten? Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem "Team".


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Dezember 2008)

haha, als stolzer schleswig-holsteiner oder auch manchmal "hamburg-rassist" genannt, von dem einen oder anderen...^^, kann ich gerne sagen, auch du als niedesachse darfst uns gerne beitreten! außerdem, dazu sag ich nur....im großen kreis der pfad.... du weißt ja was ich meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2008)

Wo muss ich mich registrieren???


Samstag kann ich nicht!


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Dezember 2008)

Forum reicht, am besten dann noch eine E-Mail mit Daten wie 
Bike: 
Wohnort:
Fahrstil: z.b.Freeride
fährt seit: 
E-Mail: 

und am besten einen kurzen selbstbeschreibenden text über dich. ca. 2-3 sätze. plus guten bild von dir beim biken oder soo...

e-mail bitte an i[email protected]


----------



## genki (9. Dezember 2008)

Geht noch was in Hamburg und Umgebung? War letztens Volkspark, war auch ganz lustig.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Dezember 2008)

kla, man muss nur wissen wo


----------



## HiLLs (10. Dezember 2008)

ja genau man muss nur wissen wo! aufen poppenbüttler müllberg wird jetzt gerade was grosses gebaut! und ist sogar offiziell! ansonsten LG und in den HaBe! Wenn de nen auto hast ist malente ganz empfehlenswert!

Gruss Basty


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Dezember 2008)

naja, da bevorzuge ich meine hometrails, bevor ich nach malente fahre, sry.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr noch was gebastelt?
Allerdings muss ich zustimmen. Die Trails vom Daddelman sind geil!


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Dezember 2008)

momentan nicht viel...da wo die welle war ist nun ein hip jump. ein tick kleiner als der double. war ewig nicht mehr da...viel "rumgereist" aber im frühling wird der vollwertige dh angefangen. du glaubst gar nicht, wie einfach es war jetzt bei dem matsch durch die grasnabe zu kommen  da muss man einfach bauen


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Dezember 2008)

streckenplaung lautet so: anfänglich etwas flacher, vielleicht auch ne kleine tretpassage. das ganze eher eng und singletrailmäßig, aber schnell. dann bisschen hin und her cirkeln mit der einen oder anderen welle, double und anliegern. dann kommt nach ner zeit das roadgap...dann nen rieeeesigen anlieger, damit man den speed vom gap beibehalten kann....dann ein mittleren step up, fetter anlieger, noch ein kleineres gap...dann soll es knallen, steil und schnell geht es in den wald....da ein bisschen hin und her und noch n paar kleine gimmicks. aber da ist es wie beim freeride...erstmal grobe form schaffen, dann die funteile basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiLLs (10. Dezember 2008)

hört sich ja ganz viel versprechend an!


----------



## genki (10. Dezember 2008)

HiLLs schrieb:


> ja genau man muss nur wissen wo! aufen poppenbüttler müllberg wird jetzt gerade was grosses gebaut! und ist sogar offiziell! ansonsten LG und in den HaBe! Wenn de nen auto hast ist malente ganz empfehlenswert!
> 
> Gruss Basty


Dort bin ich öffers unterwegs, aber habe noch niemand da gesehen. Hinten im Wald gabs nur nen netten Trial wo wir bisschen Ordnung geschaffen hatten und bisschen was ausgebaut haben.


----------



## HiLLs (11. Dezember 2008)

also wenn du jetzt vom Müllberg sprichst! hast du wohl einiges verpasst! denn mehr gibt es hier zusehen http://www.dirtlightdistrict.de/


----------



## genki (11. Dezember 2008)

Das kenne ich ja ist 2 min von mir entfernt, aber das ja nicht Poppenbüttel.


----------



## HiLLs (11. Dezember 2008)

nee ich dachte! nagut denn halt Norderstedt! wo bist du denn immer unterwegs!


----------



## genki (11. Dezember 2008)

Müllberg Norderstedt
Müllberg Poppenbüttel
Volkspark

Mal schauen will demnächst Harburger Berge erkunden und mal bei den Jungs in Buchholz wenn die mal einen einladen. ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2008)

Bist herzlich eingeladen! Sonntag?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Dezember 2008)

misst, sonntag bin ich zum essen eingeladen ....schade, dann mal viel spaß genki


----------



## genki (11. Dezember 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bist herzlich eingeladen! Sonntag?



Hört sich sehr gut an. Wo und wann und ich werde anreisen


----------



## HiLLs (11. Dezember 2008)

sonntag? also noch habe ich nichts vor, wäre dann auch dabei!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2008)

11 Uhr am Buchholzer Bahnhof?
@Daddelmann: Du willst ne Single Crown Gabel oder?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Dezember 2008)

jau, aber keine manitou  ich seh grad, du willst deine 888 loswerden?


----------



## genki (11. Dezember 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 11 Uhr am Buchholzer Bahnhof?
> @Daddelmann: Du willst ne Single Crown Gabel oder?



Wird die Navi schon finden bin dabei.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2008)

Dann freue ich mich auf Sonntag. Zur Fahrzeit: Wenn man gut durchkommt ca. 35-40 Minuten von der Innenstadt Hamburg.
@Daddelman: Interesse?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Dezember 2008)

Ne danke dem Angebot, aber ich suche ganz konkret gesagt nach 07er 66. Deine 888 ist ja noch fetter als meine^^ aber die solltest du gut loswerden.


----------



## genki (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey mit morgen geht klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2008)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## HiLLs (14. Dezember 2008)

schade ich kann nicht! ist leider was dazwischen gekommen! aber nächstes mal!


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2008)

Haben ne nette Trailrunde gedreht. Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war einfach perfekt!


----------



## genki (14. Dezember 2008)

Jooo das Wetter war hammer, seit wochenden mal wieder top. Bin total kaputt und meine Beine tun weh, nächstes mal brauchen wir nen Shuttle Service haha .


----------



## kowski (19. Dezember 2008)

hey jungs, 
ist morgen wer unterwegs? vielleicht auf dem müllberg? 

gruß jakob


----------



## genki (19. Dezember 2008)

Bin Sonntag beim passenden Wetter am start. Welchen Müllberg meinst du den? Vielleicht lässt sich da was machen.


----------



## kowski (19. Dezember 2008)

da wo der daddelmann immer rumbaut. 
ich meine es ist Poppenbüttel, würde da aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hinfinden.


----------



## genki (19. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm aber kommt aus Reinbek? Naja bei Poppenbüttel wäre ich aufjedenfall dabei.


----------



## HiLLs (19. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag wann! wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## genki (19. Dezember 2008)

HiLLs schrieb:


> Sonntag wann! wo?



Also wiegesagt ich bin Sonntag Volkspark. ca. 12 Uhr.


----------



## kowski (19. Dezember 2008)

hab es eben noch bei google maps gefunden, ich denke es heisst Katzenberg. 
ich versuche nach mittag da zu sein. morgen nachmittag soll das wetter auch etwas besser werden. 
gruß jakob


----------



## genki (19. Dezember 2008)

Neee kenne ich nicht, ist nicht meine Ecke wohl.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Dezember 2008)

Hey Jakob!

können wir gerne machen, soll ich dich irgendwo abholen? Sach an, wann und wo wir uns treffen wollen. 

Nicolo


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Dezember 2008)

ach misst, du meintest heute^^

wie war's?


----------



## kowski (20. Dezember 2008)

bin dann doch auf meinem dorfberg geblieben 
wärst denn morgen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (21. Dezember 2008)

weiß noch nicht. ich schreib dir nachher eine sms oder ruf dich an.


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Dezember 2008)

Damit du es nicht verpasst, oder den falschen Katzenberg raussuchst... hier ich warte dann oben. Falls du das nicht ganz findest, das Handy habe ich dabei


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Dezember 2008)

Wer will Sonntag fahren? Muss dringend wieder aufs Bike!


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2008)

wo hattest du angedacht?

*edit* Malte, weil ich dich etwas vergessen habe, ist dein Profil leider erst jetzt fertig, aber nur biste drinn  Allgemein habe ich etwas an der Site gearbeitet, reinschauen lohnt. www.flowland.de


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2008)

Also ich komme gerne zu euch. 3,50 fürn Zug habe ich gerade noch klein Seid ihr am Start? 
Sind natürlich auch alle nach Harmstorf eingeladen.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2008)

muss leider grad passen^^ ich würde gerne mal zu dir kommen, meine trails sind im momentanen zustand nicht sooo pralle. aber zu dir will ich unbedingt nochmal. nur...ich hab heut die möglichkeit bekommen morgen mal nach malente zu fahren, war da ja leider noch nie...aber du hast ja auch ferien?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2008)

Jau, habe ich. Habt ihr etwa noch nen Platz frei?


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Dezember 2008)

leider nicht...hab mich grad noch unter bringen können. wenn meine ellis mich mal fahren, geb ich dir bescheid, dann fahren wa ma beide hin. mit der bahn dort ist nämlich selbstmörderisch....zum hbf, dann nach Lübeck, von da aus nach Malente...kostenpunkt 30 euro inkl. Fahrradkarte...als ich das gesehen hatte....naja, ich werd ja mit dem auto mitgenommen...deswegen bahn dahin...nur wenn man eine günstigere verbindung findet...zumindens preislich gesehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre jetzt hier ne Tour. Hat morgen jemand Lust auf was ausgedehntes?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Habe bei uns ums Eck ein paar nette Sachen (wieder)entdeckt. Mein Plan ist den Trail morgen frei zu räumen (sollte ne Sache von 1-2 Stunden sein), allerdings brauche ich dafür Verstärkung. Wenn niemand anreisen will, würde ich auch nach Hamburg kommen und da irgendwo fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (28. Dezember 2008)

hey hey, wollen schon, bin ansich dabei! wann, wie wo...aber lass mir etwas zeit, muss unbedingt einmal ausschlafen, denn ich bin die letzten drei tage gegen 8:00 aufgestanden und dann den ganzen tag biken...^^ hauptsache eine stunde mehr ist drinn zum schlafen


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Fährst du Auto? Wenn nicht, dann am Buchholzer Bahnhof. Wenn doch gibts gleich ne Karte.
Wann hättest du denn Lust?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du mit dem Auto kommst, musst du bei Google Maps mal "21244 Suerhop" eingeben. Der Link funzt nicht.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Dezember 2008)

naja, noch bin ich keine 18, aber dann gerne mit auto  buchholzer bahnhof hört sich doch gut an, ich würde soooooo 11:38 in buchholz sein, ist das ne gute zeit?

sachmal wo rechnest du 3,50 für die bahn, so viel kostet doch allein das fahrradticket?

wenn ich recht rechne macht das 12 euro für 4ringe tageskarte und dann noch 3,50 für das rad..


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Bin "Schwerbehindert" Im HVV fahre ich umsonst.
11:38 ist völlig ok, wenn du möchtest auch noch ne Stunde später!


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Dezember 2008)

stimmt, bist ja diabetiker, (hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben) wenn ich so recht überlegen, würde ich 10:38 sogar besser finden^^ mehr vom tag (mehr von meinen 15 euro)


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Ok. Hole dich um 10:38 ab. Wenn dus dir noch anders überlegst, sag hier bitte bis 23:00 bescheid!


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Dezember 2008)

ich bin grad dabei noch 2 leute zu motivieren...ist mir ehrlicherweise gesagt sonnst für einen tag etwas zu teuer...zumindens im winter...im sommer hat man auch nen langen tag...

...sonnst ich bau grad den 2. trail bei mir...das gap steht schon fast, muss nur noch ein tick höher...

*Edit* ich bekomm keinen wirklich motiviert, bisauf, dass wir schon wieder um 15:20 abdüsen müssten...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Also kommst du nicht? Bist du denn morgen am Müllberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (28. Dezember 2008)

jau, ich bin morgen am mülle. ich will unbedingt zu dir, aber erst wenn die tage länger sind..


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Schlage dann wohl so gegen Mittag bei euch auf.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Dezember 2008)

gerne. ich müsste so ab 11:30 am berg anzutreffen sein. ich hol dich auch noch sonnst von wo ab, wenn du dir beim weg nicht mehr so ganz sicher bist... wäre ich dir zumindens schuldig, wenn ich schon abgesagt habe..^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Dat finde ich noch alles!


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Dezember 2008)

alles klar, ist gut


----------



## genki (28. Dezember 2008)

Hey hey hey, wie wärs mit paar genaueren daten für die nicht ortsangehörigen. vielleicht komme ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Wir können uns um 11:45 gerne am HBF treffen. Dann nehme ich dich mit (ZUG).


----------



## genki (28. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm muss ich noch genau schauen, sage bis 23 uhr noch bescheid.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Dezember 2008)

alles klar.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du kommst: 11:45 am Burgerking (und schick mir mal bitte deine Handynummer per PN)


----------



## hülemüll (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
hat morgen jemand Lust, ne kleine Runde (max. 2h) zu drehen? Ich war länger nicht in den Habe's und wollt mal wieder ein paar Trails fahren... 

ich dachte so ab 13h...


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Dezember 2008)

war am freitag da und ich kann nur sagen, dass der harte boden momentan einfach ein traum ist...viel spaß also


----------



## kowski (1. Januar 2009)

hey jungs, frohes neues euch allen!

ich wollte morgen mal das neue jahr unter die stollen nehmen, sonst noch jemand lust? 

gruß jakob


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Januar 2009)

Wie wann wo?


----------



## kowski (2. Januar 2009)

hmm  

bin gerade aufgestanden, muss erstmal kaffee machen.
hast du schon einen plan?


----------



## HiLLs (2. Januar 2009)

alter wollt ihr heute echt los! ist doch arschkalt draußen!
Frohes neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre gleich ein bisschen in der Bucholzer City, aber dann bald zur Freundin.


----------



## kowski (2. Januar 2009)

na im vergleich was in den nächsten tagen kommt ist es heute noch richtig warm ^^ 
ich werde dann wohl hier auf meinem hügel bleiben. wer lust hast kann sich gern melden. 
gruß jakob


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Januar 2009)

joa....halt im mom ziehmlich kalt xD ab 6.1. fahr cih wieder das erste mal so richtig, weil ich dann einen neuen dämpfer hab...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Januar 2009)

Servus!
Mit Müllberg ist dein Berg am Kreuz Ost/Höffner gemeint oder?

Auch mal wieder was neues bei uns im Wald! Großhansdorf/Ahrensburg

Ein neuer Trail ist freigelegt! Wenns mal wieder taut wird er weiter ausgebaut, die Kicker im wald werden überarbeitet und der Step-Up/Step-Down wird entschärft und bekommt eine normale Auffahrt.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2009)

ja genau, der ist gemeint.


----------



## kowski (10. Januar 2009)

hey jungs,

steht morgen was bei euch an.

gruß jakob


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2009)

bei mir nicht, will aber irgendwie nochmal...heute ist meine neue gabel gekommen fox 36 van r


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja wohl dekadent


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2009)

ne lyrik wäre mir auch lieber gewesen  aber etwas zu teuer...aber die läuft gut die 36 so ist das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2009)

Sind 160mm nicht etwas wenig fürs Big Air?


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2009)

finde ich nicht, auf 170mm kannste den bock eh nicht fahren, weil er sonnst nur durchschlägt. jetzt fahre ich ihn auf 150 macht durch meinen 222er luftdämpfer 160mm also hab ich vorn und hinten jetzt das gleiche


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2009)

So gesehen haste recht.


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2009)

ich mein, lieber schlägt mir die gabel durch, als der hinterbau...ich hasse es, wenn der hinterbau durchschlägt


ich hab erstmal die luftkammer im luftdämpfer mit dämpferfett kleiner gemacht...alter, wer kam´auf die beschissene idee, luftkammern im luftdämpfer groß zu machen??? dadurch bekommt man nur beschissen viel vorspannung auf den dämpfer und die dinger federn total linea.....arrrrr^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2009)

Luftdämpfer?


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2009)

x fusion 02rl dc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2009)

Haste den Van rausgeschmissen?


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2009)

ja...der war mir zu linear...brauchte einen dämpfer mit progressionseinstellung...das hat der o2 dc aber nicht progressiv genug, wenn ich ihn auf anschlag reindrehe xD


----------



## Dreckskerl (15. Januar 2009)

moinsen! bin vor über einem jahr mal bissken hier mit gefahren, und sobald mein radel wieder fit ist (hab's letzte woche vor'n baum gesetzt) würd ich auch wieder gern in die HaBes ziehen... Wäre unter der Woche (Di,Mi,Do) wer dabei? Kann dann so ziemlich ganztags.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2009)

Warst du nicht der Biostudent (Namen vergessen)?


----------



## Dreckskerl (15. Januar 2009)

richtig. bin erfreut, dich noch hier zu sehen. bike ist gerad weggebracht, am montag fertig, könnt also mi und do schon wieder rollern.


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Januar 2009)

malte kennt wieder alle^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Januar 2009)

Mein Tourenhardtail ist jetzt fertig! Bin wieder für die HaBes zu haben!


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Januar 2009)

eigentlich wollten wir morgen, aber wir haben uns für den bau des trampelpfadgaps entschieden. wie du ja weißt, dass muss höher


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2009)

Hi,

der Boden ist aufgetaut und der Trail ist jetzt richtig geil fahrbar.
Macht echt verdammt spaß. Anfangs schön schnell und später mit Wurzeln und ein paar Löchern. 
Bald gibts auch mal Bilder.

Step Up wurd  abgerissen. Bauen wir aber natürlich wieder auf. Diese sch**** Wi**ser!

Cu


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Januar 2009)

komisch, ich wusste gar nicht dass du so unverzagt bist    

wie läuft das flatline?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Januar 2009)

ja sehr gut. 
Anders  

aber gestern war ich mit dem Slayer unterwegs


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2009)

hört sich so an, als müssten wir es mal begutachten


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Januar 2009)

Bike oder Strecke?
Ja mit der Zeit wird die Strecke noch abzweigungen bekommen. Da ist noch Potenzial


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2009)

Beides


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Januar 2009)

hallo kleine gemeinde. weiss jemand wo die freeridestrecke im volkspark ist? ich wollte da mal hin aber als ortsunkundiger was den volkspark angeht such ich mich da tot. hat jemand gps-koordinaten davon?


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2009)

hmm, also ich hab nen kumpel der direkt am park wohnt und da fährt. also eine richtige strecke gibt es da wohl nicht, aber einige sprünge von klein bis riesig. wo die sind....keeeeeene ahnung


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Januar 2009)

ich hatte sogar mal die gps koordinaten von dem spot allerdings sind die wohl falsch. denn die leigen genau in einer gartenanlage. so eine kacke. gibts sonst noch was in hh zum fahren? ihr seid doch hier die insider...


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2009)

es gibt viele sachen in und um hamburg...aber mehr vereinzelnde kurze und kleine spots.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Januar 2009)

ich bin für ALLE infos dankbar. wenn möglich mit genauer ortsangabe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2009)

also, die sache ist halt die: die builder der ganzen secret spots wollen fast alle keine große publicity. Von daher möchte ich keine fremden spots "verpfeifen" 

Bei mir ist es einfach so: Ich habe einen Berg, baue da viel, wenn auch "Secret", dieser liegt aber auch ne gewisse ecke vom stadtcentrum entfernt. Allerdings gebe auch ich keine Wegbeschreibungen raus, sodass ich mich mit den leuten treffe und dann dahin fahre. die jenigen, die den spot schon häufiger angefahren haben, kennen den weg halt schon...

Mein Spot liegt bei Barsbüttel, in der Nähe von Möbel Höffner. Zumindens kann man den vom "Berggipfel" aus sehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2009)

Wir haben bei uns im Süden Hamburgs auch so einiges an (haupsächlich natürlich gewachsenen) Spots. Die allein zu finden ist aber nicht leicht. Da muss man eigentlich ne Tour mit jemandem von hier machen.
Gebautes gibts im Moment einen legalen Spot in Harmstorf (im Bau) und etwas geplantes in Buchholz.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Januar 2009)

das mit den secret spots versteh ich natürlich. würde ich ja auch genauso machen. wenn also mal ne tour da hin ist oder die möglichkeit besteht das ich da mal mit kann dann sagt bitte bescheid. ich werde schweigen wie ein grab. barsbüttel klingt gut. ist das bei der bundeswehruni da hinten irgendwo? barsbüttel und höffner... da klingelts doch bei mir. ich lass euch mal meine icq nummer da: 300723357. danke

thomas


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich werde am Sonntag entweder nach HH kommen (Tour in den HaBes) oder vor Ort fahren und etwas bauen. Willst du rein den Berg runter oder bist du tourentauglich?


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Januar 2009)

das wochenende ist echt schlecht da ich momentan in der prüfungsphase vom studium bin. hab am di prüfung und von daher fällt das we ins wasser. freitag wäre vielleicht noch möglich.

bin begrenzt touren tauglich. kommt auf die ausmaße der tour an. mein bike ist ein nicolai bmxtb.








bin jahrelang cc gefahren und bin dann nach einer rückenverletzung gewechselt und bin quasi neu auf dem gebiet und suche den spass bergab.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2009)

dann wünschen wir die mal viel erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (20. Januar 2009)

danke. wie gesagt: sagt bitte bescheid. wenn ich nur wüsste wo der die strecke im volskpark genau ist. argh...


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2009)

also ich sag dann bescheid. was ich sagen kann, momentan bin ich fast jees wochenende an meinen trail, trailworks ruft ;-) Die lines bauen sich immer weiter aus... 

@ Lord Shaddow....wir haben über den Trail, direk hinter dem Trampelpfadgap, wo wir den dicken anlieger geschaufelt hatte, ein richtig schönes großes Gap gebaut. evtl. kürz ich das video noch und schicke es dir via mail. 10mb kannst du ja empangen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2009)

Jau. Mach mal!


----------



## Dreckskerl (20. Januar 2009)

mensch, leude! Will denn morgen oder übermorgen echt keiner mit mir fahren?
Hab heut mein Radel in der Werkstatt abgeholt und ne Proberunde gedreht. Bin nu scharf auf mehr. Beweg mich auch in um um Hamburg drum herum zu euch hin!


Hab noch ne Frage: Hat wer von euch ne Dampferpumpe (RS, falls das wichtig ist) oder könnt an eine drankommen? Muss da dringenst mal n Dämpfer&Gabelsetup durchführen.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Januar 2009)

Dreckskerl schrieb:


> mensch, leude! Will denn morgen oder übermorgen echt keiner mit mir fahren?
> Hab heut mein Radel in der Werkstatt abgeholt und ne Proberunde gedreht. Bin nu scharf auf mehr. Beweg mich auch in um um Hamburg drum herum zu euch hin!
> 
> 
> Hab noch ne Frage: Hat wer von euch ne Dampferpumpe (RS, falls das wichtig ist) oder könnt an eine drankommen? Muss da dringenst mal n Dämpfer&Gabelsetup durchführen.




wo willst du denn hin? daempferpumpe haette ich eine. schick mir bitte ne email. ich antworte in echtzeit. meine freundin schlaeft auf meiner brust daher kann ich grad nicht zum bookli gehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2009)

Pumpe habe ich auch, aber wie gesagt erst Sonntag Zeit. Will wieder ne Tour fahren!


----------



## HiLLs (23. Januar 2009)

@ Kroiterfee schau mal hier, ist eigentlich ne gute beschreibung http://leexx.le.funpic.de/mtb/volkspark.html


----------



## Timmö__ (25. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,
in Hamburg scheint ja echt was zu gehen zum Thema Freeride..
Hätte mal Lust mit einigen von euch ne' Runde zu drehen, sobald das Wetter einigermaßen passt. Ich komme selber aus Neumünster, ca ne Stunde Autofahrt.
Falls sich jemand als "Guide" anbietet, pm droppen oder hier posten 

Btw, weiß jemand, wie es im Moment in Malente aussieht? Steht das Roadgap noch, bzw überhaupt die Strecke?

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## LOW-EndZ (25. Januar 2009)

moin moin, wollt heut noch ne kleine tour durch die HaBe´s starten.

jemand lust mitzukommen??? nichts grossartiges nur so rumdödeln dachte ich. wäre cool wenn sich noch jemand meldet.

gruss


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2009)

Das sagst du jetzt Also wir sind heute in Harmstorf und bauen da ein bisschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> in Hamburg scheint ja echt was zu gehen zum Thema Freeride..
> Hätte mal Lust mit einigen von euch ne' Runde zu drehen, sobald das Wetter einigermaßen passt. Ich komme selber aus Neumünster, ca ne Stunde Autofahrt.
> Falls sich jemand als "Guide" anbietet, pm droppen oder hier posten
> ...



1. Bin gerne als Guide zu haben. Nur die beiden nächsten Wochenenden siehts schlecht aus.
2. Malente Strecke gibts noch, genau wie das Roadgap. Daddelmann war letztens noch dort.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (25. Januar 2009)

schade, würd auch mit nach harmstorf kommen. nur blöd das ich selber aus pinnerberg kommen. 

Schade. vielleicht ein anderes mal.

viel spass dann


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Januar 2009)

da sind sogar zwei roadgaps. eins das 1,80m hoch ist (aber volle 1m und 80cm), sowie eins das 2,20cm hoch ist. 

Der Zustand der Strecke war gut. Insgesamt wurde viel geändert und ist schön flüßig. Leider ist der aller letzte part etwas untergegagen nach den roadgaps, da hat man noch in etwa 15 -20 hm aber es geht nur noch steil herunter mit ein paar kleinen kurven...

Bitte nimm dir kein Beispiel an den Videos die man bei Youtube und co. finden kann, denn da sieht alles klein, harmlos, langsam und einfach nur langweilig aus. ist es aber gar nicht. man kann ganz entspannt runterrollen, wenn man will auch herum oder drüber fahren, oder gas geben und ein wenig stylen. 

fazit: es lohnt sich dort hinzufahren, insbesondere für dich, weil du in neumünster wohnst und das wohl der naheste spot ist. schön wäre es, wenn sich da wieder ein paar echte locals finden würden, die da ordentlich bauen, aber nicht nur ständig irgendwelche sprünge im oberen teil umändern, sondern auch das letzte steilstück ordentlich bebauen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2009)

War echt super eben in Harmstorf. Der Gute Kowski (und eben auch ich) war fleißig: 2 Trails, 1 Gap, 2 kleine Step-up`s und noch dieses und jenes!


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Januar 2009)

sauber, wetter war ja auch gut.... sah zumindens aus meinem fenster aus....ich lieg noch mindestens eine woche flach -_-


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2009)

?


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Januar 2009)

atemnot, fieber, schweißausbrüche, laufende nase, migräne, gliederschmerzen, schmerzen an der lunge, schmerzen an den bronchien, reizhusten und noch mehr hab ich, sowie 13 weitere in meiner klasse von 20....naja wird bestimmt lustig mit 6 leuten im klassenraum 

kurzum: grippe

dafür kann ich meinen satz juicys morgen persönlich vom postboten in empfang nehmen


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2009)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Januar 2009)

ein pfadiherz, kennt kein schmerz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## genki (25. Januar 2009)

HiLLs schrieb:


> @ Kroiterfee schau mal hier, ist eigentlich ne gute beschreibung http://leexx.le.funpic.de/mtb/volkspark.html



Die beschreibung ist falsch. die bilder vom dem spot sind nicht an der stelle. musste selber ca 2 stunden ganzen park dort abfahren bis ich es endlich gefunden habe. man müsste dort erst richtig aufräumen, aber sonst gibts da paar gute sachen.


----------



## Dreckskerl (26. Januar 2009)

will diese woche dienstag bis donnerstag wer mit mir durch feld wald und flur ziehen? wäre für ne nicht allzu lange tour mit hohem funfaktor zu haben. ortskundig leider nicht wirklich...


----------



## essential (26. Januar 2009)

Moin,

wir würden gerne demnächste mal bei Euch in HH vorbei kommen und ein bissel radeln...Trefft Ihr Euch regelmässig ? Würde uns jemand die Spots zeigen ? Wir kommen aus Bremen und habe hier im Winter nichts fahrbares....Die Dirts und die Bmxbahn hier sind quasi geflutet. Es wäre nett, wenn sich jemand von Euch mal melden würde. 

Mfg Jossi


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2009)

Kannst gerne zu uns kommen, wir sind auch weiter südlich


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Januar 2009)

Jeder ist bei mir immer herzlich eingeladen. 

@ Lord Shadow: nettes Anzeigebild 
ich will auch unbedingt nochmal ne Tour drehen, wenn ich bis zum Wochenende kuriert bin.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (26. Januar 2009)

muss mir auch unbedingt ma reinziehen was ihr da gebastelt habt. der herr der ringel hat mir auch schon davon erzählt. und vor allem bei mir gibts null chance zu bauen und basteln, voll traurig. also, wäre cool, wenns nächstes mal bissel früher angesagt wird wenn ihr losfahren wolllt.

gruss der chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (26. Januar 2009)

alles klar, ich schlage vor: sonntag den 31.1.09


----------



## LOW-EndZ (26. Januar 2009)

sonntag klingt gut, wie soll denn das wetter werden???

nur doof, komme aus kreis pinneberg und habe kein auto. mit der bahn brauch ich alleine ca. 1,5 stunden bis kärtner hütte zb.

vorschlag?


----------



## Jay Norco (26. Januar 2009)

daddeldödel wo solls denn sonntga hingehen? habes? oder wat?


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Januar 2009)

wäre cool, wetter soll die nächsten 14 tage gut werden. 

man könnte eine schöne tour durch die HaBe's mache, über die fischbekerheide und dann noch einen abstecher in den dirtpark...sofern einer den weg kennt...


----------



## essential (26. Januar 2009)

sonntag wären wir eventuell auch dabei. wollt ihr ne tour fahren oder an einem spot bleiben ? die meisten von uns haben single speed dirtbikes.....


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Januar 2009)

also ich würde das kombinieren, eine tour von 2 stunden in etwa und rest dann an den dirts abhängen


----------



## LOW-EndZ (26. Januar 2009)

das find ich ne super idee, dann sonntag kärntner hütte treffen?

hab bis jetzt auch nur ein stevens s3 mit 80mm federweg und sonst nur müll ausser die bremsen^^.


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Januar 2009)

joa, passt doch, ich schlage 11:20 uhr an der hütte als treffpunkt vor. 12 wäre schon n bissle spät, wenn wa noch auf den spot wollen


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2009)




----------



## Daddelmann (27. Januar 2009)

hab aber auch heute morgen erfahren, dass ich am wochenende eh noch nicht wirklich fahren darf....also von daher...ich bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LOW-EndZ (27. Januar 2009)

was mit shadow??? warum weint der???

hat der sonntag keine zeit???


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Januar 2009)

glaub so früh aufstehen, is für ihn ja auch n stück anfahrt


----------



## Jay Norco (27. Januar 2009)

hmm also ich bin am wochende für jede sauerrei zu haben sonntag passt mir ziemlich gut!


----------



## LOW-EndZ (27. Januar 2009)

bist du in den HaBe´s ortskundig? weil ich erst 3-4 mal dort gefahren bin.

uhrzeit ist mir relativ schnurz hab ne relativgute lampe, kann also meinetwegen auch gern bissel länger gehen, oder später anfangen, richte mich da nach euch, wenn die bremer auch kommen wäre natürlich ne coole sache.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Januar 2009)

ich wäre gerne dabei hab allerdings zweijähriges mit meiner holden. sonst gerne mal! vorzugsweise am sa, da so ohnehin familientag ist.


----------



## Jay Norco (27. Januar 2009)

hmm wegen dem dirtspot ist das sone sache das ist ein secret spot und das soll er auch bleiben...von daher sorry!...aber sonntag ist schon verplant fahre mit einem kumpel nach rissen in die kiese(warhscheinlich)

cheers der jay


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hab allerdings zweijähriges mit meiner holden. .




jetzt schon glückwünsche auszusprechen bringt unglück oder


----------



## LOW-EndZ (27. Januar 2009)

rissen hinter wedel??? Kiese???


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Januar 2009)

übrigens jay, rissen ist auch ein "secret spot" alex und sein kumpel hatten uns, oder zumindens mich, gebeten nicht über den trail in der öffentlichkeit zu reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LOW-EndZ (27. Januar 2009)

na dann werd ich wohl samstag oder sonntag mich alleine durchs dickicht schlagen, vielleicht lern ich die HaBe´s auch mal besser kennen, wenn ich mich seler führe^^.

na dann bis bald im wald ;-P


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Januar 2009)

also richtung fischbeker heide sind teilweise seeeeeeeeeeeeehr geile trails....wurde einmal bei zwei sehr netten leuten auf ne tour eingeladen, die mir das alles mal zeigten. ein traum  aber man muss sie halt finden


----------



## LOW-EndZ (27. Januar 2009)

das stimmt "finden" ist das richtige wort, ma schauen, hab ganz gute orientierung und im oktober hatte ich ne tour mit dem herr der ringel(joerg) gemacht(weiss net ob den kennst). und der hat mir auch ein paar gezeigt, nur doof das es an dem tag gesaut hat wie blöde, aber es trotzdem eine super lustige und aufregende tour geworden ist.

erst ma schauen wie das wetter wird, weil von mir dahin ist ja schon ein kleiner trip.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Januar 2009)

ja, jörg kenn ich, er war mal mit einem orange bike bei mir, wollte aber unbedingt nochmal mit seinem big air kommen, dann hat er sich in winterberg gelegt....aber bald ist ja eine neue saison. mit der guten orientierung haste auf jeden fall das wichtigste auf deiner seite


----------



## LOW-EndZ (27. Januar 2009)

genau mit seinem super robusten "orange". 

stimmt aber mit den HaBe´s auch schon nen sehr gewachsenen feind;-).

ma schauen, mit rissen dacht ich nur, weil das ja net ganz soweit weg von mir ist .

apropos...die fotos auf der flowrider page, nice, sehr nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Januar 2009)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> apropos...die fotos auf der flowrider page, nice, sehr nice!!!!!!!!!!



wir geben zumindens unser bestes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (28. Januar 2009)

low-endz: ich nicht ist beständiger als die lageänderung: meine holde muss so aller vorraussicht nach arbeiten. das heisst: ich hab frei! ich habe mehrere gps-touren auf dem rechner darunter eine mit 40 km und über 1000hm... die könnten wir doch so mal antesten!


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Januar 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> jetzt schon glückwünsche auszusprechen bringt unglück oder



sie läuft mir nicht weg  die beste ever.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2009)

Bin auf Skifreizeit mit der Schule. Und außerdem jetzt noch krank


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Januar 2009)

kopf hoch.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (28. Januar 2009)

@kroiterfee: wird wohl leider nichts mit dem ausflug meinerseits, muss kurzfristig übers we nach kiel. aber wenn das wetter das nächste wochenende mitspielt bin ich gern für sowas zu haben.

gruss der chris


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Januar 2009)

ok. sonst jemand bock drauf?


----------



## Jay Norco (28. Januar 2009)

hmm wie gesagt für jeder sauerrei zu haben hab auch nen kumpel im schleppttau muss nur mal schauen ob wir selber was starten oder uns wo rann hängen..ich lasse es euch wissen bzw dich kroiterfee!

cheers der jay


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Januar 2009)

Jay wollte evtl. auch zu mir am Wochenende. Könnte man auch machen, ich darf zwar nicht fahren, hätte aber was zu tun, schnacken   vielleicht auch noch hier und da Streckenpflege. Käme mir soweit ganz recht. Könnt ja den einen Tag HaBe's und nächsten bei mir oder anders herum.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Januar 2009)

das wäre doch etwas... ich hab bis so 17:00 zeit.


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Januar 2009)

also ich schlage Samstag vor, so früh, wie du kannst. Du kämest mit dem Auto, oder? DAnn würde ich dir eine Wegbeschreibung, bzw. Lagebeschreibung zukommen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (29. Januar 2009)

habe dir eine email geschickt.


----------



## kowski (30. Januar 2009)

hey jungs, was habt ihr denn morgen vor? 
ich wäre dabei wenn es keine tour ist ^^ 

gruß jakob


----------



## Jay Norco (30. Januar 2009)

hmm also nicolo ich wäre auch dabei morgen bei dir! sag mir mal bescheid ruf mich an oder wir schnaggen msn!!


----------



## Jay Norco (30. Januar 2009)

kowski schrieb:


> hey jungs, was habt ihr denn morgen vor?
> ich wäre dabei wenn es keine tour ist ^^
> 
> gruß jakob





also wenn kroiterfee morgen zu nicolo(daddelmann) will ist es bestimmt keine tour ich wäre auch dabei muss nur mal mitm nicolo kurzschließen wann das ist. ich denke mal das du auch herzlich willkommen wärest!


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,

@ jakob: gerne, bist auf jeden Fall gern gesehen. Wir sind ab 11:30 uhr an den Trails anzutreffen. Du kennst den Weg ja.

@ kroiterfee: jonas kommt auch, dann kann der dich gleich mitnehmen. um 11 uhr trefft ihr euch an der steinfurther alle (zur erkennung -> Kona Stab mit silberner Boxxer) Bitte möglichst pünktlich.

@ all: wer noch will, muss sich melden


----------



## Jay Norco (30. Januar 2009)

meine boxxer ist silber!!xD ja und püntklich sein feechen 


brav nicolo schön korigiert


----------



## kowski (30. Januar 2009)

wie lange seid ihr denn morgen da? 
möcht erst mit dem hund um eins zur hundeschule ^^


----------



## Jay Norco (30. Januar 2009)

öööhm...joa..denk mal so bis 16-17 uhr wirds scho sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2009)

Ach! Was Lu nicht lernt Lui nimmer mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (30. Januar 2009)

zotti!!...wie gehts dir?...haste morgen auch lust zu kommen altes haus?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2009)

Moin, Lust schon, aber 1. bin ich krank und 2. würde ich Sonntag ganz gerne mit zur Skireise meiner Schule, wenn der Gesundheitzustand es zulässt.
Mach mal ein Foto von deinem Bike!


----------



## Jay Norco (30. Januar 2009)

aah okay dann gute besserung malte


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Januar 2009)

sooo liebe leute. nicolo hat mich gerade noch angemailt. um 11 ist echt knapp. muss vorher noch einkäufe erledigen etc pp. aber das ist mein problem. ich komm mit ubahn ab berliner tor und bin um 11 da. bin gespannt was mich erwartet.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich habe heute ein paar Fotos gemacht um ein paar Eindrücke von unsern kleinen neuen Trails in Großhansdorf zu zeigen.

Start mit 1. Kurve




nach der 1. Kurve hat man unten 2 verschiedene Möglichkeiten




links weiter




immer noch der Linke




von rechts oben kommt der rechte Trail




und splittet sich noch mal in 3 auf


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Januar 2009)

sieht gut aus, du wirst merken, lieber einen kleinen trail, als rierige drops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (30. Januar 2009)

genau das richtige für einen anfänger wie mich.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Januar 2009)

und dicke Drops und Sprünge 
das nächste Gap ist schon in Planung.

ja selbst für Fortgeschrittene. Das macht echt irre Spaß, weil sich in die Kurven so richtig schön reinschmeißen kann


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> und dicke Drops und Sprünge
> das nächste Gap ist schon in Planung.
> 
> ja selbst für Fortgeschrittene. Das macht echt irre Spaß, weil sich in die Kurven so richtig schön reinschmeißen kann



So soll es auch sein


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Januar 2009)

geile sache und geiler spot. nette besucher und tolle mitfahrer. sahne!


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2009)

Da mein Gesundheitszustand es wohl eher nicht zulässt, dass ich Ski fahre, würde mich mal interessieren was morgen so läuft? zB. in Harmstorf?
Mein Bike ist nämlich wieder voll einsatzfähig


----------



## Jay Norco (31. Januar 2009)

JAAAAA ZOTTI
...ich will biken lass mal was auf die beine stellen!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2009)

Abwarten. Wenns mir morgen so geht, dass ich nicht Angst habe das Geld für die Skireise in den Sand zu setzen wenn ich mitfahre, fahre ich mit. Schick mir mal per PN deine Handynummer.
Ich melde mich dann per SMS. 
Hättest du ggf. Lust nach Buchholz/Harmstorf zu kommen?


----------



## Jay Norco (31. Januar 2009)

öhmm naja wenn ich wüsste wo das ist....handy ist leider hin deswegen darüber nicht zu erreichen


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2009)

Dann schlage ich vor, dass du mir deine Telefonnummer schickst, oder hier morgen so gegen 11 reinschaust.
Was hälst du denn von Harmstorf?


----------



## Jay Norco (31. Januar 2009)

wenn ich weiß wie ich hinkommen wüsste ich nicht wieso nicht was haste denn so feines in harmstorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2009)

2-3 kurze Trails die sich unterschiedlich verbinden lassen, 2 Gapsprünge, 2 Cornersjumps (die noch modifiziert werden müssen), Steilstücke, und ne Menge Kleinkram. Außerdem sind wir immer am weiterbauen.
Anfahrt: Hast du jemanden der dich fährt? Sonst am Bahnhof Buchholz.


----------



## Jay Norco (31. Januar 2009)

öhm fahren tut mich wenn die bahn...okay wie komme ich denn mit de rbahn nach buchholz?


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2009)

Von Harburg (XX:27) oder von HBF (XX:15) mit dem Metronom richtung Rotenburg/Bremen und dann in Buchholz aussteigen.
Versuch doch noch jemanden zu engagieren, dann wirds günstiger.


----------



## Jay Norco (31. Januar 2009)

oder s3 bis harburg und dann r40...


----------



## Jay Norco (31. Januar 2009)

wann wollt ihr euch denn morgen treffen malte?


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2009)

Ich will morgen Skifahren gehen Wenn ich nicht Ski fahre, sage ich dir bis 10:00 hier bescheid und schlage vor, dass wir uns um 12 am Buchholzer Bahnhof treffen (würdest du das schaffen?)


----------



## Jay Norco (31. Januar 2009)

hmm weiß net weil ich hab halt noch ne alternativ möglichkeit biken zu gehen und da wäre ich um 10 scho weg...ich würd sagen wir machen des dann wann anders mit buchholz okay?


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2009)

Wo wäre das? Evtl. hätte ich ja Lust zu kommen.


----------



## kowski (31. Januar 2009)

jo jungs .. sagt an was geht  

@malte .. ich habe wieder neue paletten angekarrt, können morgen gern weiterbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (31. Januar 2009)

also ich kann leider nicht weil muddern mich anderweitig verplant hat-.-


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2009)

Könnte was werden, bin noch ziemlich am husten und schnupfen Ab wann biste da?


----------



## kowski (31. Januar 2009)

keine ahnung, hängt von lust und laune ab


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2009)

Fotos vom Harmstorf Spot (heute):
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/13907


----------



## Jay Norco (1. Februar 2009)

oookay malte alles klar ich muss mal zu euch kommen das sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2009)

Haben heute noch einen Anlieger in eine neue Line gebaut, sind aber nicht ganz fertig geworden, weils dunkel wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (1. Februar 2009)

hmm naja also nächstes we is noch nix konkretes geplant da denke ich schon schaue ich mal bei euch vorbei..schaut ja wirklich sehr nett aus


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2009)

Aber bitte Sonntag!


----------



## Jay Norco (1. Februar 2009)

jo muss mal schauen wie das wird! ich sag dir voher nochmal bescheid!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2009)

Hat irgendjemand einen nicht verbauten 222mm Dämpfer zu Hause rumliegen den er mir mal für ein WE/Woche ausleihen kann?


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2009)

hab einen 216er X Fusion Stahlfeder....aber da hat die  ausgleichskammer keinen druck...

Aber ich verkaufe meinen 222er X-Fusion o2 DC wieder, nicht weil der schlecht ist. absolutes Top teil, aber im Big air läuft nur stahlfeder....falls irgendjemand interesse hat....150 euro inkl. orginale Rechnung von CNC in Hamburg vom Januar 2009!


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2009)

Probiers mit dem Monarch oder einem alten Pearl. Das BigAir braucht einen sehr progressiven DÃ¤mpfer (im FR-Forum gibts einen BigAir Thread).
Ich will eigentlich nur wissen, ob mein Rahmen einen 222er DÃ¤mpfer verkraftet, ohne dass das HR am Hauptrahmen schleift, wenns komplett eingefedert ist. Ich bekomme jetzt aber fÃ¼r meinen DÃ¤mpfer ein Tuning fÃ¼r 20â¬ (SPV wird durch DHX DÃ¤mpfung ersetzt) und werde ihn erstmal behalten.


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2009)

Ne, hab mir heute 2236 beiträge nur zum Thema Big Air durchgelesen vom Jahre 2005 bis heute....keiner wurde mit einem Air zufrieden....Weiß der Teufel warum....entweder wird es ein 5th Elment coil oder DHX 5 Coil....

bei den beiden kann man luftdruck der progressionskammer und volumen dieser kammern einstellen...

bin nur wieder etwas geizig und der 5th element kostet momentan im guten zustand nur 130 euro und der dhx 5 ca. 200....

hatte meinen X fusion ja jetzt komplett verkleinert von der Luftkammer her....es geht einigermaßen...aber naja...


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe von mehreren gelesen die den Pearl gut fanden Naja....
5th hat ein etwas zähes Plattformsystem. Wollte den auch mal kaufen. Bemüh mal die Forensuche!

Willst du deine Boxxer eigentlich nicht verkaufen


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2009)

Ja der Pearl solle zwar keine Durchschläge haben, aber solle besonders nach vielen aufeinanderfolgende Schläge ziehmlich zäh und hackelig werden... den pearl hatte ich ja damals in meinem drössiger, den nun max ja auch hat...allerdings mit einem x fusion o2....however ist auch ein wenig so, dass ich wieder Stahlfeder fahren will....Air Dämpfer machen den Rahmen immer so.....endurohaft.... da nehme ich die 550g in kauf, bei meinen jetzigen 16,3kg....


----------



## Dropdead (5. Februar 2009)

So, da es mich in näherer Zukunft wahrscheinlich dauerhaft nach Hamburg zieht, wollte ich mich mal erkundingen ob es hier auch Leute gibt die ernsthaft DH fahren, bzw. ob es in der Umgebung überhaupt die Möglichkeit gibt.

Ich habe hier jetzt öfter von den Harburger Bergen, Malente usw. gelesen. Wie hoch ist das und vor allem wie schnell kommt man dahin? Gibt es anspruchsvolle Trails oder macht es evtl. mehr Sinn sich doch einen 4Crosser zuzulegen? Möcht mein Hobby eigentlich nicht aufgeben müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

hmm naja so die richtig dicken DH strecken wirst du in Hamburg nicht finden (leider da ich selber gerne dh fahre) aber es gibt schon einige nette strecken und ich und der daddelmann fangen jetzt an eine neue strecke zu bauen die es sich dann verdient DH geschimpft zu werden.




By the way was macht ihr so am wochende?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2009)

nicht nur vielleicht


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Technokrat (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Ihr DHler und Supermosher, 

kennt einer von euch die Downhill Strecken in Harburg an der Majestätischen Aussicht / Heimfeld ? Weiss jemand wo die sind? 
Ich habe gehört, das es um die Jahrtausendwende da mal zwei Strecken und sogar einige Rennen gab.    


Gruß


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

Na moshen tut ihr niemand und gehört hab ich schonmal was von den strecken aber gesehen noch nie.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2009)

nö, kenn ich nicht, hört sich gut an...in heimfeld wohnt meine ex xD xD


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

Schicksal nicolo??? XD


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2009)

Da in der Umgebung gibts ne Menge was man als "DH Strecke" bezeichnen könnte. Was spezielles weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2009)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> Schicksal nicolo??? XD



war froh, als sie dahingezogen ist^^


also in den harburger bergen hab ich bisher eine sehr sehr geile abfahrt genossen. sehr lang und sehr schnell. wenn es möglich gewesen wäre, da was zu bauen, dann hätte da ein rennen stattfinden können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technokrat (5. Februar 2009)

und ich dachte ihr kennt euch in Harburg aus und Downhiller?


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

willst du uns jetzt was vorwerfen oder was?!


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2009)

in harburg leider nicht. da erforschen wir momentan erst einiges. lord shadow kennt die gegend von uns am besten. kommen alle aus verschiedenen richtungen...nur keiner aus harburg direkt


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2009)

In den Harburger Bergen gibt es so viele Trails. Ich glaube selbst Leute die da seit 8 Jahren jedes Wochenende fahren kennen nicht alle. Ich kenne die meisten Trails noch aus meinen XC Zeiten, wobei ich da mit Leute unterwegs war, die 3-4mal so lange wie fahren und ich kenne noch nicht mal ein 20tel. Direkt an die HaBes schließt noch der Staatsforst Rosengarten an, der partitiell stark an den Harz erinnert und auch noch unzählige Trails bietet.
Ich biete gerne mal eine Trailführung an. Enduro/Ligtfreerider/ Freeridehardtail ist am betsen für das Gebiet. Ich kenne nur 2-3 Abfahrten auf denen man mit einem BigBike wirklich vorteile hat.


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

und wenn der typ jetzt anfängt uns vorwürfe zu machen schlage ich vor soll er selber innen wald gehen und suchen-.-


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2009)

reg dich ab man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

passt.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2009)

also, wie lord shadow schon sagte, es gibt so viele trails....und gerade wenn man da nicht wohnt.... die sache ist halt auch die, anders wie im deister, wo die guten trails halt nur herunter führen. die harburger berge sind ja nur ein paar schöne hügel auf einem großem gelände, einem sehr großem. alle paar hundert meter trifft man auf eine weggabel und ich meine....das ist bei dem gelände einfach nur riesig...


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

Japp aber naja 2-3 schöne trails haben wir ja gefunden und lokalisiert wa?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2009)

@techno: Wann bist du denn bei uns im hohen Norden?


----------



## Technokrat (5. Februar 2009)

dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche machen und euch berichten, wenn ich was gefunden habe.  
Mir hatte einer mal von einem riesen Gap über einen Bombentrichter erzählt. 
Den wollte ich mal springen.


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

alles klar.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2009)

Ich habe den verdacht das das Gap über den Panzergraben gemeint ist, bei einem Dirtspot in der Nähe. Das ist eigentlich ein Double mit 5-6m Flugweite. Ich habe mich nicht getraut in zu springen, da eine zu kurze Landung seeeehr unangenehm wäre.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2009)

Ja, aber die Lokals killen einen, wenn da noch ein Fremder daher kommt...


----------



## Technokrat (5. Februar 2009)

ne den Double meinte ich nicht, da habe ich auch von gehört, dass da welche mit Hardtails rüber sind.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2009)

ja keine ahnung, evlt. sind deine daten zu alt. eigentlich weiß ich über so ziehmlich alle spots in hamburger umgebung bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2009)

Dann meinen wir ziemlich sicher das Gleiche, die Locals nennen das nur Gap. Denke sonst wüsste hier jemand wovon du sprichst. Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren


----------



## Technokrat (5. Februar 2009)

dann sind da wohl schon vor euch ein paar Jungs mächtig abgegangen? 
ich habe mich mal mit einem Marten unterhalten, der wusste das alles und erzählte auch von einer gang von fahrern, die jetzt so mind. vierzig sein müssten aber alles gesprungen sind was nur ging.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2009)

Von denen kenn ich einen flüchtig. Ging gut ab. Der hat das Gap auch entjungfert. Marten ist doch der Typ von Superfly oder?


----------



## Technokrat (5. Februar 2009)

ne der war nicht von Superfly, heisst der nicht matthias ?


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

also die leute am spot sind üngefähr um die 35-40 und gehen gut ab sind aber auch etwas jüngere dabei.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2009)

Wat? Wen kennst du denn? Die ich kenne sind so zwischen Anfang 20 und Mitte 30 höchstens.


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Februar 2009)

hmm kann auch sein das ich doof geschätzt hab aber naa 1-2 schauen schon alt aus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2009)

Läuft Sonntag was? Wie wärs mit ner Tour durch die HaBes?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2009)

hast du was konkretes geplant? So Wegemäßig? Wäre evtl. dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2009)

muss irgendwas schreiben, weil ich dummerweise vorhin auf den "thema ababonieren link" gekommen bin... grrr....hat jemand ne ahnung, ob es einen bottom gibt, wo man die einzelnen Themen "abonieren" kann?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, unter Themenotionen.
Dachte an eine Tour ab Kärtener Hütte, mit allen wichtigen Single Trails der Umgebung.


----------



## Jay Norco (6. Februar 2009)

also ich bin sonntag auch dabei bei der habes tour!!!


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2009)

i uch: 12 uhr treffen? aber touren, kein trail zu trail anfahren. richtig eine tour fahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2009)

12 Uhr Kärtener Hütte?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2009)

denke das ist die beste möglichkeit. also kärntner hütte. hat jakob noch sein north shore? damit könnte er doch auch mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2009)

Schreibe ihm mal ne Pm, er schaut hier ja nicht immer rein.
Wenn noch Fragen sind. Schaue hier gegen 11 noch mal rein, muss jetzt weg!


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2009)

alles klar, viel erfolg heute noch


----------



## Jay Norco (6. Februar 2009)

na also bei ner richtigen tour könnte ich das mit mir knicken ich fahr nt rauf und runter mit euch. rauf und runtr um zu trails zu kommen ja aber bergauf bergab gtucker können die ccler machen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Februar 2009)

Also: Wir müssen zu den Trails kommen und können bergauf auch gerne mal schieben. Komplett ohne Zwischenpassagen in den HaBes geht halt nicht, aber wir werden die nah zusammen liegenden Trails fahren!


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2009)

jonas, sry. aber tour bedeutet in dem fall auch tour. kannst du deinen vater nicht nach nem all mountain bike fragen? er hat doch einige? Viel was anderes wird in den harburger bergen ja auch nicht wirklich benötigt. 

Wo es für einen wirklich nicht klappt hochzufahren, dann ist es so. kann jedem mal passieren. Gründe wie: verschalten oder zu hoch geschaltet oder einfach ausgelaugt sein, könnten gründe dafür sein. aber nicht mit dem grund gedanken, nur hochzuschieben und dann runterfahren. das wäre dann freeriden. 

Aber als Tipp: wer bei der tour durchhält, hat auch in rennen vorteile. kondition ist auch im downhill wichtig. je nach strecke sehr wichtig. wenn du dir allerdings sagst:" neee, lass mal lieber ich muss woanders erstmal etwas langsam anfangen" oder "ist so überhaupt nicht mein ding" dann wäre es von die sehr fair zu passen. trotzdem sind wir bereit, wenn du bereit bist, mit dir die tour zu fahren.

allerdings muss man sagen, die meisten steigungen in den harburger bergen, sind gar nicht soooo steil. ich habe auch mit dem big air (18kg), als es noch die boxxer drinn hatte und den fox van und 2 x 2,5" muddy marys drauf ohne klickpedale eine 40km tour nur bergauf und bergab gemacht. ich musste insgesamt von den bestimmt 30 echten steigungen nur zwei mal schieben. einmal weil ich mich verschaltet habe und einmal weil meine boxxer so hochgebaut hat, dass es mich nach hinten beinahe übergeworfen hat. man muss es aber auch wirklich wollen. 
oder nimm dir ein beispiel an malte, der fährt mit seinem dicken holländer auch mit. der wiegt bestimmt auch 19,5kg 

die tour wird im endeffekt dann wohl so aussehen, dass wir anfangen in den wald zu fahren, dann entprechend nur noch hoch und runter fahren.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Februar 2009)

ich lese hier tour...


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2009)

du bist gerne eingeladen


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Februar 2009)

wann und wo?

btw: 1000. post


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2009)

treffen wäre 12:00 uhr an der kärtner hütte...


problem: ich hab heute mit meinen daddy 6 stunden lang 50kg schwere baumstammstücken von nem kumpel zu uns verladen.... ´bedeutet: ich bin momentan einfach nur körperlich tot...  hat zur folge: ich bezweifle dass ich morgen in den harburger bergen biken möchte....


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Februar 2009)

muschi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (7. Februar 2009)

...da ich kein Holz schleppen musste, klink´ ich mich einfach mit ein.

Gruß chridsche


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> muschi!



so ist die jugend von heute


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Februar 2009)

chridsche schrieb:


> ...da ich kein Holz schleppen musste, klink´ ich mich einfach mit ein.
> 
> Gruß chridsche



kommst du mitm helius?

wer ist jetzt überhaupt alles am start?


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2009)

momentan lord shadow, kroiterfee, chridche und evtl. noch jakob...hab sein foren-namen vergessen


----------



## chridsche (7. Februar 2009)

@kroiter
auf jedenfall mit dem Helius; ne Tour durch die HaBe´s tu ich mir mit dem UFO nicht an...
evtl. kommt noch ein Freund von mir mit.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Februar 2009)

great!

schade das jonas nicht am start ist. :-(

morgen aber langsames tempo oder? wird ja eh "etwas schmutzig" werden.  yeah... hab schon gewusst warum ich meiner freundin verboten habe mein bikezeug zu waschen


----------



## LOW-EndZ (7. Februar 2009)

morgen 12 uhr kärntner hütte? wenn wetter passt komm ich auch.

ausser ihr habt was bestimmtes vor.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Februar 2009)

ich bin dann um 12 an der kh... fährt jemand mit den öffentlichen zufällig über berliner tor? da könnte man sich ja treffen...


----------



## Jay Norco (7. Februar 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> jonas, sry. aber tour bedeutet in dem fall auch tour. kannst du deinen vater nicht nach nem all mountain bike fragen? er hat doch einige? Viel was anderes wird in den harburger bergen ja auch nicht wirklich benötigt.
> 
> Wo es für einen wirklich nicht klappt hochzufahren, dann ist es so. kann jedem mal passieren. Gründe wie: verschalten oder zu hoch geschaltet oder einfach ausgelaugt sein, könnten gründe dafür sein. aber nicht mit dem grund gedanken, nur hochzuschieben und dann runterfahren. das wäre dann freeriden.
> 
> ...



bin ich du oder malte? nein! muss das tun was ihr tut? nein! hat mein vater einige am fullys? nein nur eins! also red kein blech und lass mich mein kram machen-.-...und außerdem haben ich weiter oben bzw ne seite vorher gesagt das ich nicht mitkomme...-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LOW-EndZ (7. Februar 2009)

irgendwie im thread verrutscht. wunderte mich warum die ignoranz mir gegenüber^^.

also dann bis morgen um 12 kh. und wie gesagt, komme aus richtung pinneberg und wenn jemand mir eine mitfahrgelegenheit von altona oder irgendeiner anderen sbahn station anbieten kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar, denn das ist eine ganz schön lange fahrerei von mir uín die HaBe´s.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2009)

Mensch Daddel! Wir hatten heute mit den Pfadis Holzaktion: 1100 Stangen Holz gemacht und Verladen. 8 Stunden lang. Also mecker nicht, FAHR!
Bis morgen um 12!


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2009)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> bin ich du oder malte? nein! muss das tun was ihr tut? nein! hat mein vater einige am fullys? nein nur eins! also red kein blech und lass mich mein kram machen-.-...und außerdem haben ich weiter oben bzw ne seite vorher gesagt das ich nicht mitkomme...-.-



ist da jemand ganz zufällig in der frühen midlife crisis? eins sag ich dir, wenn du mich weiter so anzickst, stehst du demnächst alleine da. ich habe ganz objektiv und freundlich dich versucht dir die tour schmackhaft zu machen! und was machst du?! ziehst erstmal mich schön in den dreck und dabei blaffste mich noch an! bei sowas mache ich nicht mit!! ich glaube die diskusion hatten wir auch zuletzt einmal, aber es scheint, als hätte dich das kaum interessiert.

so, jetzt habe ich mich erstmal aufgeregt und muss erstmal meine wut abstrampeln. 12 uhr kärtner hütte, bin dabei.


----------



## peterbe (8. Februar 2009)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> irgendwie im thread verrutscht. wunderte mich warum die ignoranz mir gegenüber^^.
> 
> Wenn du damit meinst, dass ich nicht auf deine Mitnehmanfrage reagiert habe; ich schau nicht alle 5 Min ins Netz und habe erst vorhin von deiner Frage gelesen. Aber manchmal verlangt ein Ton auch eine ANTWORT...


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2009)

Fotos von heute, das einzig gute ist aber Nicolos Gesicht beim Eierquetschen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14132


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2009)

dreißt, dass du schon wieder früher als ich zuhause bist


Zum Thema Fox: DEr drecksscheiß ist bei der Ausgleichsblase im ganz unteren TEil der Kartusche gebrochen! Kann man reparieren. Man benötigt das Ausgleichsplasenteil, dieses kann man dann wieder normal verschrauben. Der Grund dafür.....theoretisch nur ausfedern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2009)

Nochmal für Menschen die bisher nur Manitou, RS und MZ gesevicet haben!


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2009)

ich mach ne zeichnung


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Februar 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Fotos von heute, das einzig gute ist aber Nicolos Gesicht beim Eierquetschen:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14132



schade dass die letzte serie nix geworden ist wegen dunkelheit  meine freundin hat gelacht als sie das einzige bild von mir sah... 

ist das auch an der stelle aufgenommen worden wo ich 3 mal runter bin?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2009)

Jau!
Tut mir leid. Ich zahle den Scheidungsanwalt


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Februar 2009)

hihi. nee sie ist gold wert. krass ich dachte, dass sei woanders. sieht so flach aus!?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2009)

Hoffe ihr könnt der Zeichnung das Problem entnehmen. Das goldene Teil ist nicht das gelbe da unen...das sind unterschiedliche dinge. DAs Rote wird oben verschraubt. soll das Gewinde und die Mutter symbolisieren


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Februar 2009)

ach bekackt. Ich sollte echt öfters hier reinschauen.

Wenn ihr das nächste mal Harburger Berge plant bin ich dabei. Oder wenn was anderes geplant wird.

Cu


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2009)

Einmal die Kartusche absolut komplett auseinander genommen, bis auf die Shims....

An Toxoholics habe ich schon eine Mail geschrieben.... mit Glück bekomm ich so ein TEil für wenig Geld...


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2009)

Bei Zeiten sollten wir dann doch mal ne ordentliche Streetsession abziehen. Am besten an einem Tag mit Schön-Wetter-Garantie.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2009)

nicht mit mir....^^ hab momentan genug vom streetn..... wenn wir einfach cruisen wollen ist das was anderes. dann gerne...also so im style der "großen" bisherigen streetsessions


aso, hat übrigens was posetives mit meiner gabel....ich kann den internen bottom out nun einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (9. Februar 2009)

schön das deine fox wiederhergestellt werden kann. ich habs seit gestern arg mitm rücken. alte stelle vom unfall von damals.   vielleicht verkühlt? so arg hab ichs ja nicht übertrieben meine ich.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2009)

hmmm....also es war schon wahrlich kräftiger kühler wind....das kann man nicht bestreiten...


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2009)

Aua! Gute Besserung wünsche ich. Ich kenne mich mit Bandscheiben nicht so aus, aber wenn ich mir die Schulter mal für 1-3 Tage außer Gefecht setzte liegt das meistens an einer doofen Bewegung.



Daddelmann schrieb:


> nicht mit mir....^^ hab momentan genug vom streetn..... wenn wir einfach cruisen wollen ist das was anderes. dann gerne...also so im style der "großen" bisherigen streetsessions



An sowas dachte ich. Bin ja auch nicht der Tricksweltmeister.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2009)

toxo verkauft keine einzelteile auch nicht in die staaten oder sonnst wo hin.... how ever, dann dreh ich das neu....muss nur gucken, dass ich den passenden feingewindebohrer bekommen.... alles andere hab ich...


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Februar 2009)

jo wird wohl der wind gewesen sein... ist jedenfalls kacke. geht wieder gar nix mehr...


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2009)

mach dir nichts drauß, ich habe sowas auch ab und an.... dann kann ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr bewegen. der arzt meint dann immer, die muskeln würden sich am rücken so verpannen, dass die wirbelsäule zu sehr belastet wird und iwie hin und her gedrückt wird.... auf jeden fall bist du da nicht der einzige...auch nicht weil du so "alt" wärest  sowas bekommen schon die 17 jährigen


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Februar 2009)

da hilft bei dir krafttraining. bei mir leide rnicht mehr. ein wirbel ist schon deformiert...

trennung


malte: kannst du mir die bilder in original-auflösung schicken? ich bearbeite die mal und werde sie heller machen... thshh ät mac dot com


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2009)

Ne, das Problem ist, dass der Rücken so übertrainiert ist....wenn die Muskeln dann verspannen kann die Wirbelsäule das teilweise nicht halten...

Also das defekte TEil selber zu drehen ist nicht möglich. Fox hat ein weder metrisches, noch imperiales Gewinde verwenden. Muss entprechend ein selbst gebasteltes Gewinde sein... Hab nochmal an Toxo ne Mail geschrieben, was die günstigste Reparatur wäre. Wenn der Preis über 100 euro liegt, schmeiß ich das drecksding in die tonne


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2009)

Kannst du das nicht irgednwie anders ersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2009)

nein, leider nicht. nur mit den ensprechenden gewinden....die hat keiner...

die lassen sich auch nicht drehen, so klein und frein sind die

ich könnte eventuel ein offenes ölbad bauen....aber auch mehr suboptimal als alles andere...


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Februar 2009)

bevor du die gabel in die tonne schmeisst verkaufste se mir...


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2009)

mach mir ein angebot, bin nicht gegen abgeneigt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2009)

Jetzt habe ich gerade ne Stance gekauft


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2009)

haha, nicht ehrlich, oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2009)

Doch. Für Dirt und Street soll die erstmal reichen. Und stabil genug ist sie auch. Früher oder später (wenn ich Geld habe) soll ne Z1 oder eine Pike oder vielleicht doch ne 36 Talas in das Radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2009)

au ja eine fox 36  die ist für streetn bestens geeignet ;p


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Februar 2009)

in nem jahr ist meine pike übrig


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Februar 2009)

auf jeden fall ergänzt sich das 

sachmal, bist du eigentlich immer online? immer diese studenten, die haben viel zu viel zeit....  und ich dachte schüler wären gut drann...


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Februar 2009)

je später der tag desto wacher bin ich.


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Februar 2009)

Mit Glück komme ich mit 70 Euro plus 12,50 Versand für den Kartuschenservice davon. Damit würde ich folgendermaßen auch eine art kleine Gewärleistung auf die Kartusche bekommen. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall jetzt demnächst machen.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Februar 2009)

gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2009)

Die knappe Antwort beweißt, dass du sauer bist die Gabel jetzt nicht günstig zu bekommen


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Februar 2009)

hab ich mir auch vorhin gedacht, wollte nur nichts sagen  Also Kartusche habe ich vorhin losgeschickt. Mal sehen, ob Toxo das einhällt, was es verspricht...

Hab sogar Glück, das derjenige, dem ich den Dämpfer eigentlich für das Geld abkaufen wollte, die Zeit egal ist und mir den dann später verkauft.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Februar 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die knappe Antwort beweißt, dass du sauer bist die Gabel jetzt nicht günstig zu bekommen



nicht sauer... etwas enttäuscht  aber  was solls


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2009)

Haste meine Mail bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. Februar 2009)

ohja... ich fürchte aber das da nix mehr zu retten ist. welche auflösung war das denn? ich bring das nächste mal meine cam mit...


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2009)

6mp


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Februar 2009)

wichtiger als die auflösung sind auslöserzeit und wie scharf sie schießen und wie gut sie das licht einfangen. leider werden in den meisten kameras so ziehmlich der gleiche sensor bzw. das teil was das licht empfängt verbaut und dann wird nur noch gesplittet um mehr pixel zu erhalten. darunter leidet die qualität. deswegen, wenn man sich eine neue cam kauft, lieber nur 4mega pixel und dafür andere gute sachen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2009)

Die Kamera ist nicht schlecht, die Lichtverhältnisse waren aber doof und ich habe keinen Plan vom Fotographieren.


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Februar 2009)

joa, also ich kenn jemanden der hat ne sau teure spieglereflex bekommen und der macht auch nur teilweise gute bilder. viele sind einfach nur schlecht. gut fotografieren will schon gelernt sein....und zwar über jahre...

aber is schon okay mit deinen. mein eier-aua bild ist ja gut


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Februar 2009)

so isses. bestes beispiel sind die bilder in meinem album. mit meiner cam gemacht. wir sollte mal ne fotosession machen. wenn ich schon nicht biken kann so kann ich doch fotografieren.  es zumindest probieren.


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Februar 2009)

licht passt auf jeden fall sehr gut bei den beiden fotos


----------



## Dropdead (10. Februar 2009)

Tja, wenn ihr mir bei Zeiten gute hoch schieben runter fahren Strecken zeigt, dann wäre ich geneigt gute Bilder von euch zu machen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Februar 2009)

Streetsession hört sich sehr gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2009)

Aha. Der Evel Knievel höchst persönlich Ich schlage aber vor dass wir warten bis ich meine Gabel habe und das Wetter Trockenheit verspricht.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Februar 2009)

Ja, solbalt man mit stabilen und etwas wärmeren wetter rechnen kann...


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2009)

Meine Stance ist da Fährt sich schön. Ansprechverhalten ohne Luft besser als das der 888; nur der Elastomer auf den letzten 2,5cm nervt. Da muss ich die Tage mal ran!


----------



## LOW-EndZ (11. Februar 2009)

sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, hatte seit sonntag nach dem biken kein inet mehr. bin hier im 3eck gesprungen und meine restenergie verbraten.

fands im allgemeinen einen super bike ausflug, erst bissel die HaBe´s unsicher machen, nettes mittagessen im bekannten restaurant "Zum Bürger König". danach ab inne city und bissel fussgänger vom bordstein schubsen und paar "wallies" machen. danach hafen city bissel treppen und kleiner steps rocken. heimfahrt war auch noch janz funny. bilderchen sind janz jut jeworden für ma ebenso gemacht.

Fazit: Nächstes ma bringen feechen und ich die cams auch mit und rocken dann nochmal, ohne defekte, eierquetschungen^^ und kartuschenbrüche.

gruss der low


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Februar 2009)

Evil Knievel?

Ja auf jeden Fall trocken. Sonst bitte minimal 0°C


----------



## DaZarter85 (12. Februar 2009)

hey leutz, für ne streetsession wäre ich auch zu gebrauchen,was haltet ih r von nächster woche samstag? 
^nur mal so in den raum geworfen!!!!
Gruß Christian

P.S. wiebekomm ich son bild unter meinen Namen,verdammt nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Februar 2009)

hm ich weiß nicht ob Samstag so eine gute Idee ist. Samstag ist ja noch normaler Werkstag und voll mit Leuten.

Aber ausprobieren kann man es ja. ich war bisher immer nur Sonntags unterwegs.


----------



## DaZarter85 (12. Februar 2009)

naja so sicher ist es bei mir auchnoch nciht,meinte ja nächste woche....vielleicht klappts auch wegen arbeit nciht so...hoffe aber mal sehen was hier noch so passiert.
schrifttechnisch


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2009)

also ich könnte wahrscheinlich nicht, weil meine kartusche bis dahin nicht zurück von toxoholics ist

sonntags war bisher in der city immer lustiger.... find ich


----------



## DaZarter85 (12. Februar 2009)

joar stimmt asuch,war lustig...
naja sonntachmuß ich auf jeden arbeiten,von zehn morgens bis zehnabends....
dann mal sehen,wäre eigentlich gern wieder dabei!


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2009)

weißt du schon, wie du am 28.2 und 1.3 arbeiten musst? (nicht vergessen, der monat hat nur 28 tage  )


----------



## DaZarter85 (12. Februar 2009)

nein weiß ich nicht, sieht eher schlecht aus,weil wir in unserem Hotel wo ich arbeite hunderte judokas haben wegen irgendeinem worldcup hier in Hambrug....da ist schwer vorraus zu planen leider...wochenende ist immer doppelt so schwer


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann diesen Sonntag das nächste Wochenende allerdings garnicht.
@MR.Freeride: Das ist einer der bekanntesten Motoradstuntfahrer und wird häufig als Synonym für jemanden gebraucht der eine Extremsportart relativ kompromisslos lebt. Hab da so einiges von Nicolo über dich gehört und dein Album spricht auch für sich


----------



## LOW-EndZ (12. Februar 2009)

also ich binn sonntag denfenitiv nicht dabei, da ich auf dem weg zum bhf letzten sonntag immer treppen runtergefahren bin, dabei hats mir auch iwie was inner gabel getan.

muss morgen ma zum bike höker und ihn fragen wat das sein kann.

aber sonst viel spass...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Februar 2009)

macht doch nicht alle euer Bike kaputt 

@lord Shadow
jaja Evil Knievel kenne ich. Oh, dann fühle ich mich geehrt


----------



## LOW-EndZ (12. Februar 2009)

net kaputt, aber hört sich komisch an. bei daddel hats sich es ja übelst mies angehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2009)

fährst ja leider kein fox, sonnst wüsste ich das problem   aber mal ehrlich, auch wenn dein Fritz bald kommt, ich würde schon für 40 euro in eine neue suntour investieren.... das gleiche model am besten, warst damit ja zufrieden? und viele kilmeter hat sie ja auch hinter sich


----------



## LOW-EndZ (12. Februar 2009)

hab schon rumgeguckt und ne günstige kleine rockshox gefunden, suntour ist gut aber is von der einstellung zu simpel.

mit dem fritzz werd ich aber net auf street tour gehen, dafür würd ich dann das stevens vorziehen, wegen der sitzposition und bereifung. 

ausserdem bin ich sonntag in bahrenfeld auf der reptilienaustellung.


----------



## de_reu (13. Februar 2009)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> hab schon rumgeguckt und ne günstige kleine rockshox gefunden, suntour ist gut aber is von der einstellung zu simpel.
> 
> mit dem fritzz werd ich aber net auf street tour gehen, dafür würd ich dann das stevens vorziehen, wegen der sitzposition und bereifung.
> 
> ausserdem bin ich sonntag in bahrenfeld auf der reptilienaustellung.



Moin,

ich könnte Dir günstig ne Manitou Black Elite 100mm aus meinem Dual Slalom vermachen!?

Is zwar z.Z. noch eingebaut aber das geht ja schnell..

Cu Delf


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2009)

Hey, du lebst ja auch noch


----------



## LOW-EndZ (14. Februar 2009)

wen meinst du? de reu oder mich?


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Februar 2009)

unsern studenten, denke ich mal


----------



## LOW-EndZ (14. Februar 2009)

tja, es gibt leute die auch noch andere sachen zu tun haben ausser biken und forum vollkritzeln.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2009)

Ich meinte Delf.


----------



## kowski (14. Februar 2009)

hey jungs, wie schauts bei euch morgen aus? jemand unterwegs? 
ich versuche gleich mein ghost zu kompletieren, wäre also auch bei ner kleinen tour dabei. 

gruß jakob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2009)

Mein Bolide hat momentan keinen Dämpfer und die Recon im Hardtail musste einer Dirtgabel Platz machen. Aber sagt doch mal was ihr plant. Eventuell würde ich ja doch mitkommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2009)

@Jakob: Schreibst du mir eine SMS wenn du weißt ob morgen was läufst? Bin bis morgen Früh bei meiner Freundin und weiß nicht wies da mit dem Internet aussieht.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Februar 2009)

ich hab keine zeit da montag prüfung und rücken immer noch schmerzen. insgesamt aber besser.


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Februar 2009)

oh, immernoch mit dem rücken zu kämpfen? ich glaub, du hast das fully bald wirklich nötig....welches helius wolltest du dir eigentlich holen? helius fr, oder welches?


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Februar 2009)

jaja ein helius fr.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Februar 2009)

so liebe leute. wie siehts aus: geht am we was? in den bergen oder im osten..?

gibt kein falsches wetter sondern nur falsche klamotten.  hätte noch jemanden aus bergedorf der keinen bock hat immer nur alleine zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

angeblich soll heute meine kartusche kommen... ich hätte aber lust an einen anderen spot zu fahren. richtung wedel.... weiter will ich nichts dazu sagen, sonnst bekomm ich n paar auf die finger^^ wenn wir nicht zuuuu viele werden, also die übliche gruppe....


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Februar 2009)

bäääm ich und jusso sind in wedel wos was auf die finger gibt am sonntag


----------



## DaZarter85 (18. Februar 2009)

samstag???
oder wann?
samstag wäre cih vielleicht auch dabei!
sonntag muß ich leider arbieten!


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

samstag könnt ich dir bei mir anbieten...

hab grad gesehen, dass du n avidadapter anbietest....der ist für hinten, oder?


----------



## DaZarter85 (18. Februar 2009)

nein ist für vorne....
naja vielleicht würden samstag nochmerh dazu kommen,dann hät ich auf jeden fall bock drauf!


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

vielleicht nehm ich ihn dir ab, wÃ¤rste mit 5,-â¬ dabei? cnc die spacken haben mir einen falschen gegeben, dann habe ich dem einen freund mitgegeben und die affen haben den nicht getauscht!


----------



## DaZarter85 (18. Februar 2009)

ja klar,wenn wir uns sehen,gibst mir nen fünfer dann ist gut!


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Februar 2009)

sonntag geht bei mir auch nicht so wirklich da ich pauken muss. samstag passt. 

aber dann nicht in wedel sondenr im osten richtig?


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

also ich würde trotzdem gerne lieber nach wedel da lässt es sich im winter sehr gut fahren


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Februar 2009)

wedel kenne ich ja nicht. aber wäre super zu erreichen mit s-bahn. solange es sa wäre bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (18. Februar 2009)

also ich und jusso sind sonntag unterwegs over and out.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

is auch nicht wirklich wedel, nur die richtung, von der s bahnstation, die wir rausmüssen sind es noch 10-15min bis zu den trails


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Februar 2009)

ICH weiß das


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

aber thomas nicht


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Februar 2009)

hm. ich muss nochmal rücksprache mit christian halten wie wir das machen. meld mich heute abend nochmal.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Februar 2009)

update:

christian und ich können am samstag ab mittag bis open end. fragt sich dann nur wohin.



habe, osten, wedel..? wir finden nirgendwo hin  :-(


----------



## DaZarter85 (18. Februar 2009)

also Habe würd ich auch gern mehr trail kennen lernen....
war erst wenige male da und bin mehr rumgeirrt als alles andere....


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2009)

Wie siehts nächstes WE aus?
Dieses habe ich Pfadis!


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

also ich hab nicht so wirklich lust auf HABEs, fahr dann lieber am sonntag nach wedel. in die HaBe's fahre ich erst wieder, wenns wärmer wird. also 9° aufwärts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Februar 2009)

nächstes we geht bei mir nicht.

also samstag wedel?


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2009)

@Jonas: Du willst dein Stinky verkaufen? Dann bin ich ja bald der einzige mit BigBike


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Februar 2009)

hm Naja bin zwiegespalten... aber ich bin hier vor ort auch der einzige mitm bigbike....aber ich denke eher das ich es behalte und ausbaue...mit schöööööönen sachen dann sind wir immerhin 2 true downhill man hier...und jakob nicht vergessen


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2009)

Ich werde meins ganz sicher behalten. Nur abspecken muss es!


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Februar 2009)

joans also doch nicht? ich hab ein helius st für 1600 an der hand von nicolai direkt. aber ohne alles auch ohne dämpfer. ich denke ich behlat mein bmxtb und bau das helius nebenher auf. bzw spare erstmal. ganz bikelos ist auch kacke 

so wir treten wegen dem we immer noch auf der stelle. entscheidungskraft bitte gentlemen!


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

also ich fahre dann am sonntag mit jonas und justus mit...

aso, die kartusche is vorhin gekommen....das gebrochene teil hat 1,80 gekostet, aber da war ein angenudeltes teil, das haben sie gleich für 18 euro mehr ausgetauscht -_- also hat mich das ganze paket vorhin 102,75 gekostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2009)

???
Ich weiß ja das ich schlecht bin in Mathe, aber das....


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

ja sry. hab nicht alles aufgezählt:

Service Fox Fit Cart. 70.00
Shaft (das angenudelte TEil) 18.00
Screw (das durchgebrochene) 1,80
Versand Nachnahme UPS 12.95

macht 102,75


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Februar 2009)

und samstag macht keiner was?

hauptsache die fox geht wieder.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

samstag vormittag muss ich schauen, muss spätestens um 18:00 fix und fertig zuhaus sein und gewaschen... danach mach ich noch was mit den pfadis.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2009)

Meine neue Stance macht übrigens auch Zicken. Luftkammer hält nicht richtig dicht. Selbst ist der Mann. Jetzt hat sie ne Doppeldichtung bekommen. Das geht zwar zu Lasten der Sensiblität aber wenn stört das bei ner Streetgabel.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

das hätte ich dir vorher sagen können, dass die undicht ist. ist bei 90% aller stance. deswegen haben ja auch die modelle ab 2006 keine mehr, sondern eine ordentliche feder. habe bei meiner kingpin damals eine extra harte feder gekauft und entprechend keine luft reingepumpt. dadurch hatte ich dann eine normale dh gabel


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2009)

Feder kauf ich, wenn ich mal zuviel Geld habe. Neues Messer und Luftkartusche für 888 gehen vor!


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2009)

hab noch die von der 170er hier liegen, hatte die mal ein bisschen gelürzt. für deine müsstest die nochmal kürzen, aber kannst sie für lau haben. hab keine verwendung mehr

mach jetzt hausaufgaben xD


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2009)

Ich komm auf dein Angebot zurück, falls die Luftkartusche jetzt nicht dichthält. Viel Spaß bei den Hausaufgaben (habe auch schon 3 Stunden)!


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Februar 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> samstag vormittag muss ich schauen, muss spätestens um 18:00 fix und fertig zuhaus sein und gewaschen... danach mach ich noch was mit den pfadis.



jo wir könnten ab mittag da sein. wedel oder ost-spot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2009)

Der Ost-Spot ist der bei dem man zuerst über die Mauer springen muss, oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Februar 2009)

nee der hügel bei nicolo


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Ost-Spot ist der bei dem man zuerst über die Mauer springen muss, oder?



an was hattest du gedacht? dachtest du richtung geesthacht, sonnst weiß ich nicht, welchen spot du meinst?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2009)

Witze erklären ist doof.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2009)

ahhhhh.... ich verstehe  dachte zuerst an einen trail, wo man aus einer mauer einen drop gebaut hätte


----------



## de_reu (19. Februar 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich meinte Delf.



Ja, Moin! Melde mich nach Verletzungs, Ski- und Umbaupause wieder zurück!:

Bin gerade dabei mein DS wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen! 
hab da jetzt vorne die Revelation drinn und 180er Scheiben!
Hab mal wieder Bock auf nen wendiges HT...
Könnte vorne evt. noch nen Big Betty rauf.... 

Werde am WE auf jedenfall fahren wollen

@Chris: noch Interesse an der Gabel?

Cu Delf


----------



## LOW-EndZ (19. Februar 2009)

bin we nicht dabei, meine freundin kommt aus berlin und hab so b-day.

@de reu: gerne und auf jedenfall, nur hab ich momentan sauviel zu tun, zwecks arbeit und feierabend, sonst hät ich mich schon längst gemeldet ;-). aber denke kommende woche wird das was...

gruss an alle und viel spass am we


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2009)

Betty ist jetzt knappe 100km mehr gefahren (mir fehlte letztens ein Reifen) und kostet noch 5â¬. Ich bin jeden Mittwoch in Hamburg. So um viertel vor Acht abends kÃ¶nnten wir uns im Stadtbereich treffen.


----------



## flensbernd (19. Februar 2009)

Brauch jemand ein richtiges Rad? Hab ein Foes DHS Mono anzubieten.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/287408


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2009)

sachma^^ haste nicht gerade ein foes verkauft? ebay? und davor hattest du doch ein anderes foes mit dem wir in schulenberg waren?


----------



## flensbernd (19. Februar 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> sachma^^ haste nicht gerade ein foes verkauft? ebay? und davor hattest du doch ein anderes foes mit dem wir in schulenberg waren?




Hab diesen Rahmen auf ebay gekauft. Den Luftdaempfer in meins (das aus Schulenberg) eingebaut und will den Rahmen jetzt mit dem Federdaempfer wieder abgeben. Auf ebay hab ich noch nichts verkoft.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2009)

ah, alles klar... luftdämpfer ist nicht so dein ding wa  also fährst du jetzt das schwarze weiter? Oder verkaufst du beide bikes / rahmen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2009)

Ich würds nehmen *geifer* Abgesehen davon bin ich pleite und sehr glücklich vergeben...


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2009)

aber läuft schon geil das teil.... nächstes mal wenn ich mit bernd im park bin, muss ich mal ne abfahrt damit machen. aber auf dem parkplatz lief das schon sehr rund..


----------



## flensbernd (19. Februar 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ah, alles klar... luftdämpfer ist nicht so dein ding wa  also fährst du jetzt das schwarze weiter? Oder verkaufst du beide bikes / rahmen?



Ne ne, den Luftdaemofer behalt ich jetzt und dient dem schwarzen. Das ist mir jetzt doch ans Herz gewachsen, da einfach zu nett zum fahren. Der rote Rahmen geht raus.


klar in schulenberg kannste damit runter. Dann gibts auch keine ausreden fuer verhaltenes fahren 

Bald is ja fruehling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2009)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Ne ne, den Luftdaemofer behalt ich jetzt und dient dem schwarzen. Das ist mir jetzt doch ans Herz gewachsen, da einfach zu nett zum fahren. Der rote Rahmen geht raus.
> 
> 
> klar in schulenberg kannste damit runter. Dann gibts auch keine ausreden fuer verhaltenes fahren
> ...



das war auch das erste mal in schulenberg  dann war ich noch 3 weitere mal in 2 monaten im harz. 2 mal schulenberg und einmal hahnenklee... im schulenberg dh kenn ich nun jede wurzel  mit meinem grossman war das schon derbe, wie gut ich durchkam. mit meinem bergamont muss ich mal schauen. aber auf dem trail kann man echt gar nicht überholen, wenn jemand langsameres vor dir ist...^^ zumindens im oberen teil...


----------



## de_reu (19. Februar 2009)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Brauch jemand ein richtiges Rad? Hab ein Foes DHS Mono anzubieten.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/287408



Ich denke der Rahmen wird mir, wie gesagt, zu groß sein: is der gleiche Größe wie dein anderer?

Cu on Sat.?


----------



## flensbernd (19. Februar 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> das war auch das erste mal in schulenberg  dann war ich noch 3 weitere mal in 2 monaten im harz. 2 mal schulenberg und einmal hahnenklee... im schulenberg dh kenn ich nun jede wurzel  mit meinem grossman war das schon derbe, wie gut ich durchkam. mit meinem bergamont muss ich mal schauen. aber auf dem trail kann man echt gar nicht überholen, wenn jemand langsameres vor dir ist...^^ zumindens im oberen teil...





hej hej. lass mich doch mal ein bisschen anstacheln. wir werden es rocken in den parks. das ist gesetzt.


----------



## flensbernd (19. Februar 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich denke der Rahmen wird mir, wie gesagt, zu groß sein: is der gleiche Größe wie dein anderer?
> 
> Cu on Sat.?



jo. der is zu gross fuer dich. Das Wetter ist mir grad zu fiess. Bin eher beim Indoor-cycling unterwegs.


----------



## de_reu (20. Februar 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> also ich würde trotzdem gerne lieber nach wedel da lässt es sich im winter sehr gut fahren



Wo fahrt ihr denn in Wedel, das wäre für mich ja richtig geil....

CU De


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2009)

Was geht denn das Wochenende? Am liebsten Samstag und am liebsten von Trail zu Trail bummeln. Oder mal nen Tag zum Paul Roth (absolut geile Wurzelstrecken!)


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Februar 2009)

ich hab voraussichtlich keine zeit, muss dienstlich weg.  aber bei mir geht wieder alles bis auf blaue flecken und ein völlig verdrecktes bike. bremsen ziehen auch super nach entlüften.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2009)

die arschbombe sah aber wie gesagt gekonnt aus


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Februar 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Februar 2009)

Wie siehts denn jetzt mit dem WE aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2009)

eigentlich gut.... nur samstag kommen bremsbeläge und dämpfer und bla bla bla an teilen... von daher könnte ich erst sonntag, aber da bist du ja verhindert...


----------



## Jay Norco (25. Februar 2009)

also ich bin sonntag unterwegs nur noch nicht sicher wo. hab ein kumpel im gepäck(justus) für die ihn kennen XD


----------



## schläferchriz (25. Februar 2009)

@Daddelmann und kroiterfee
letztes we war klasse. hätte diesen sonntag zeit. samstag muss ich leider arbeiten. ich hoffe mal, dass es diesmal net so glatt wird


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Februar 2009)

mal sehen. ich muss kurzfristig weg und eh noch mal weg noch ein display in hannover holen. ich muss auch mal wieder zeit mit meiner freundin verbringen. mal sehen. aber sehr geiler spot! trocken wäre es allerdings geiler.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Februar 2009)

Wie wärs mit Harmstorf? Oder der Paul-Roth DH?

Ansonsten hätte ich echt Lust auf ein paar Trails.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Februar 2009)

ich könnte wohl am samstag nachmittag.


in wirtschaft grad geprüft worden: 1,7


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch! Also: Samstag fahren? Wonach wär dir denn?
Für Sonntag bin ich auch zu haben!


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Februar 2009)

was steht denn an? spot oder trail?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2009)

Also mir ist wurscht. Ich habe meinen Dämpfer wieder und hätte nix gegen etwas rapideren Untergrund und Fahrstil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (26. Februar 2009)

kennst du den spot in wedel?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht. Was gibts da und wie kommt man dahin?


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Februar 2009)

:-(


----------



## arseburn (26. Februar 2009)

Wenn das weiter ausgeplaudert wird gibts was auf die Finger...ihr wisst ja warum


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2009)

das hab ich auch gesagt, thomas. das meinte ich auch ziehmlich ernst.

@ arseburn ich wer am wochenende ledeglich an meinen trails weiterbauen. wäre vielleicht was für alex und dich was, wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt.


----------



## arseburn (26. Februar 2009)

also wir wollten am Wochenende auch mal wieder weiterbauen bzw. fahren...keine Ahnung wie es da z.Zt. aussieht. Warst Du in letzter Zeit mal wieder da?
Aber wir müssen auch bei Dir unbedingt mal wieder vorbei schauen...ist ja jetzt schon ein Jahr her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2009)

ja, also ich war letzten samstag da. mehr eis als griffiger boden....aber soweit war alles klar da. der endprung ist gut gelungen find ich. 

bei mir wäre es aber nicht in der kieskuhle, sondern an nem berg. etwas mehr an Hm als bei euch.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2009)

Würdest du es mir trotzdem verraten, wenn ich ganz lieb bitte bitte sage? Per PN!
Willst du dort am Samstag fahren Kroiter?


----------



## arseburn (26. Februar 2009)

Na, das klingt doch gut...dachte, da wäre wieder alles auseinandergerissen worden 
Stimmt, Du hattest ja von deinem "neuen" Spot berichtet...werde wir uns definitiv in nächster Zeit mal anschauen 
Bis die Tage


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2009)

warum auseinander gerissen? schonmal passiert? was vermutet ihr, fußgänger, ordnungsamt oder biker?


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Februar 2009)

hab ich geplappert?  war nicht meine absicht. ich schweige ab jetzt zu jedem und allem.

achso... da treibt sich also die pimmelfee rum


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jetzt mal ganz klar jemand sagen, ob er am Samstag fährt oder nicht?


----------



## arseburn (26. Februar 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> warum auseinander gerissen? schonmal passiert? was vermutet ihr, fußgänger, ordnungsamt oder biker?



Ist schon des Öfteren passiert. Wir vermuten, dass es Biker waren oder irgendwelche Kiddies. Ordnungsamt wohl eher nicht, da wir ja "geduldet" werden.



kroiterfee schrieb:


> hab ich geplappert?  war nicht meine absicht. ich schweige ab jetzt zu jedem und allem.
> 
> achso... da treibt sich also die pimmelfee rum



PUMMELFEE 
Bist Du am WE auch am Start?



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt mal ganz klar jemand sagen, ob er am Samstag fährt oder nicht?



Ganz klar kann ich Dir das nicht sagen, aber höchstwahrscheinlich schon. Ich schicke Dir morgen ne PN mit der Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2009)




----------



## schläferchriz (27. Februar 2009)

und was is nun mit sonntag?
@daddelmann ich würd auch bei deinem spot zu ner bauaktion vorbeischauen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2009)

Sonntag kommen alle nach Harmstorf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (27. Februar 2009)

hiho liebe leute. ich steh nur samstag nachmittag zur verfügung. wenn das was geht bin ich am start.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Februar 2009)

was ist denn in Harmstorf?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2009)

Ein kleiner neuer, legaler Spot. Fotos in meinem Album!
@arseburn: Kriege ich die Wegbeschreibung? Und darf ich noch den Jakob mitbringen?
Wie weit fähr man von der U-Bahn bis zum Spot? Würde dann evtl. die voll versenkbare Sattelstange mitnehmen!


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2009)

arseburn schrieb:


> Ist schon des Öfteren passiert. Wir vermuten, dass es Biker waren oder irgendwelche Kiddies. Ordnungsamt wohl eher nicht, da wir ja "geduldet" werden.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2009)

Da Arse mir noch nicht geschrieben hat, komme ich, wenn heute bis 11 nix kommt, zu euch und helfe mit!
Scheißaktion!


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Februar 2009)

wenn ihr morgen nachmittag noch am start seid dann könnt ich auch vorbei kommne. krasse aktion.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2009)

ich würde sonntag für alle, die auch fahren wollen, vorschlagen. morgen wird es regnen. und wir werden einiges bauen. sonntag wird es besser und wir wollen da fahren...


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Februar 2009)

ah ok. dann bin ich leider raus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2009)

Ich komme morgen, wenns nicht regnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2009)

wird es höchst wahrscheindlich  aber will dich nicht abbringen. ich bin ab 14:30 an den trails anzutreffen. die tage werden ja wieder länger


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Februar 2009)

ah cool wenn jemand da ist dann komm ich vielleicht doch.
lohnt sichs noch mitm bike oder gleich ohne? hab leider mangels grundsück/garten nix an werkzeug. keine schaufel nix. mein von berufswegen vorhandener klappspaten liegt irgendwo auf dem dem trübpl munster nord.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2009)

müssen mal schauen. unser versteck an werkzeugen hatten die auch gefunden und die spitzhacke geklaut und eine schaufel kaputt gebrochen.... aber passt.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Februar 2009)

***********. hast du einen konkreten verdacht? gleich hingehen und vorknöpfen  bäämm  bis nachher.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2009)

sachschaden 30,- euro und zeitlicher schaden bestimmt 10 stunden....

wir haben konkreten verdacht. diese werden von einem halbwisser ausgefragt, die er hasst, aber sie denken, dass er sie möge. mal sehen was daraus wird


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre ab 12:00 Kärtener Hütte 1,5 Stunden Trails und komme dann zu dir. Wenn sich bei der Hütte jemand anschließen will freue ich mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2009)

alles klar, ist sicher eine gute kombination


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Februar 2009)

mach mal fotos bevor ihr repariert. könnten später nützlich sein.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Februar 2009)

hmmm wofür? das meiste haben wir schon weggeräumt....


----------



## Jay Norco (28. Februar 2009)

hmm das ist definitiv kacke mit deinem spot nicolo...wenn die nächstes mal da sind watsch ich den eine miter schaufel -.-


soo was macht ihr denn morgen so? ich wollt mit nem kumpel in die habe´s bissl singletrailen und schaun ob man neue nette trails findet?


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Februar 2009)

ich bin aller voraussicht nach nicht da, da ich morgen in hannover einen bildschirm holen muss. sonntag ist immer schlecht da meine freundin mich immer für sich will.


----------



## Jay Norco (28. Februar 2009)

achja das leben ist schon hart zu dir was thomas? XD


----------



## Jay Norco (28. Februar 2009)

also wie gesagt ich bin morgen mit nem kumpel in den habe´s unterwegs wenn noch jmd lust hat mitzumischen soll er sich hier melden oder mir ne pn schreiben!!


----------



## LOW-EndZ (28. Februar 2009)

moin jungs, 

hab grad meine gabel fertig gemacht und wollt morgen (wenn wetter passt) nach klein nordende und inner umgebung bissel abspacken, wennjemand lust hat, kann er sich gerne melden, vielleicht auch langes tannen ein paar schnelle schöne runden fahren, is ja mein heim und hauswald. 

weil für nach hh zu kommen is es mir noch zu sauig.

bis dann jungs und mädels...


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2009)

Da meine 888 komische klackernde Geräusche macht werde ich mich morgen auf dezentes Rumhoppsen in der City beschränken.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (1. März 2009)

in hamburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2009)

Ne, in Buchholz!


----------



## Daddelmann (1. März 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Da meine 888 komische klackernde Geräusche macht werde ich mich morgen auf dezentes Rumhoppsen in der City beschränken.



macht nichts, hat meine 66 auch nach einigen kilometern gemacht.... ich vermutem dass die blastik abstandshalter innerhalb der feder dafür sorgen. aber ich glaube, sowas hast du gar nicht....


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2009)

Aufmachen tu ich sie trotzdem mal.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. März 2009)

ich wiederhole mich noch mal: 
Was macht ihr mit euren Gabeln?????


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

geht heute irgendwo was?


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2009)

ich fahre und baue heute.... wir haben eine line fast fertig gemacht gestern und vorgestern  fahr aber gleich zur bank, danach bräuchte ich eine antwort


----------



## DaZarter85 (3. März 2009)

fährt am donnerstag jemand vielleicht irgendwo rad?
hätte frei und lust etwas zu radlen, wenns wetter halbwegs annehmbar ist!


----------



## LOW-EndZ (3. März 2009)

@Mr.Freeride: wir fahren bike und nutzen die gabel vielleicht etwas härter, aber wenn sie es nicht abkönnen, hätten sie keine federgabeln werden dürfen. bei mir ist sowieso klar gewesen das es früher oder später soweit kommt. ist halt das billigste mtb von stevens mit ner 30 Gabel(wenn überhaupt)

gruss chris


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2009)

Die Zugstufenkartusche meiner 888 ist unten undicht Offensichtlich etwas, was man nicht so einfach wegbekommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (3. März 2009)

tjaja...zum glück fahr ich rock shox   hehe was macht ihr nächstes wochende jungens?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2009)

Street fahren
Will jemand günstig ne 888 mit leicht undichter Zugstufenkartusche?


----------



## Jay Norco (3. März 2009)

hmm ne danke aber du kannst meine boxxer kaufen wenn du möchtest whahaha meld dich ruhig mal per pn


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2009)

Mach ich glatt!


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2009)

jonas, was macht dein rahmen?

ich kann am we nicht da mi nächste mündliche prüfung.


----------



## Jay Norco (3. März 2009)

joa hab nen intressenten aber naja der ist ein wenig skuriel XD also falls jmd hier ausm forum was nettes sucht soll er mal im bikemarkt schauen einfach kona bei der suche eingeben ;-)(bei rahmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2009)

Ich habe eben mit Cosmicsports telefoniert (wie immer sehr nett und kompetent) und was ich bei meiner Gabel für ein Problem hielt scheint ganz normal zu sein


----------



## RacefaceHH (4. März 2009)

Steht Sonntag Vormittag in HH was an?
Hätte mal Bock auf Gruppenbiken


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2009)

Ich wäre dabei, wenns nicht zu früh losgeht. Freeride oder City?


----------



## kroiterfee (4. März 2009)

ich hab keine zeit.


----------



## Daddelmann (4. März 2009)

keine zeit


----------



## DaZarter85 (4. März 2009)

muß leider sontag arbeiten sonst wäre ich zu gern dabei gewesen, scheiß dienstplanänderung!


----------



## de_reu (4. März 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, wenns nicht zu früh losgeht. Freeride oder City?



Ich wäre bei Freeride dabei (wenn's nicht zu Enduro ist)..

z.B.HaBe's und vor allem nicht zu Früh 

Cu Delf


----------



## RacefaceHH (4. März 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, wenns nicht zu früh losgeht. Freeride oder City?



Eher City.
Hab im Moment kein Fully oder ähnliches am Start.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2009)

City wäre ich dabei. 13:45 am Hauptbahnhof?
Freeride hätte ich an sich auch Lust drauf, lohnt sich aber eher nicht so spät und früher hätte ich eher keine Lust. Wärst du bei dezentem Streetriden auch dabei Delf?
@raceface: Kennst du gute Streetspots? Ein paar kenne ich auch.


----------



## Jay Norco (4. März 2009)

also ich bin mit nem kumpel wieder in den habes unterwegs. haben eine seeehr seeeehr geilen trail von der senn hütte runter gefunden...sack schnell sack geil und auch mal etwas länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. März 2009)

details bitte!


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2009)

alles wo ich mit dem 24" ohne bremse vorne weiterkomme(also nur street/dirt), wäre ich ggf. dabei(wetter abhängig)....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2009)

@ LOW-Endz
ich fahre auch Bike und habe bisher nur eine Gabel kaputt bekommen. Und das ist laaaange her.

Street wäre ich vielleicht auch dabei.


----------



## Jay Norco (5. März 2009)

öhm details sehen dann so aus...ja rauf langsam...und schnell wieder runter....du kennst die habes doch thomas XD


----------



## kroiterfee (5. März 2009)

ja man diegegend wäre interessant wo genau... you verstäänd?


----------



## Jay Norco (5. März 2009)

okay nochmal für die doofen in den habes los gehts kh und dann kreuz und quer durch hoch zur senn hüdde.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (5. März 2009)

@freeride: war ja net bös gemeint, aber sind halt die bike rambos die gern die gabeln schroten, aber kann dich beruhigen, meine funzt wieder einwandfrei.

gruss


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2009)

weiß ich doch 
ja ich merk das schon. Warscheinlich mache ich jetzt dieses Jahr gleich 2 Kaputt


----------



## RacefaceHH (5. März 2009)

Treff am Rathhausplatz? Am Sonntag? 10 Uhr?

@Lord Shadow
Soviele kenn ich nicht in der City.
War seit Jahren nicht mehr wirklich mit dem Bike unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LOW-EndZ (5. März 2009)

10 uhr??? hättet ihr 12 gesagt, wär ich vielleicht auch gekommen, aber am heiligen-ausschlaf-sonntag 10 uhr city? nee jungs...

@freeride: ich hoffe nicht das das passiert, also toi toi toi.


----------



## RacefaceHH (5. März 2009)

12 Uhr ist doch auch OK


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2009)

Also ich MUSS am Sonntag ausschlafen. Ab 12:45 (da kommt mein Zug) ab HBF wäre ich dabei! Evtl. können wir uns ja irgendwo verabreden, wenn ihr früher starten wollt. Würde so zwischen viertel vor 12 und 12 auf der roten Pyramide bei der Kunsthalle vorschlagen.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (5. März 2009)

viertel vor 12? meinst du net viertel vor 13 oder dreivierteleins?!?!

ja also würde ich dann ma vorschlagen ca. 12 uhr treffen und treffpunkt ist mir wurscht, müsst ihr sagen(mehrheit gewinnt), würde hbf, rathausplatz oder kunsthallenpyramide.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2009)

Mein ich doch Also um 13 an der Kunsthalle!


----------



## Jay Norco (6. März 2009)

hmm...wie wo was keiner will ins gekände morgen?....schääämt euch!...also hat wer lust intresse morgen i-wo was loszumachen?(gelände bitte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (6. März 2009)

da ich erst morgen abned in HH lande, eher schwer... ausserdem keinen dämpfer... *nerv*


----------



## RacefaceHH (6. März 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> da ich erst morgen abned in HH lande, eher schwer... ausserdem keinen dämpfer... *nerv*



Stahlstrebe rein und dann hardtail fahren


----------



## LOW-EndZ (6. März 2009)

wer kommt denn jetzt sonntag defenitiv in die city?


----------



## RacefaceHH (6. März 2009)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> wer kommt denn jetzt sonntag defenitiv in die city?



Ich !
Jetzt nur noch wo?


----------



## LOW-EndZ (6. März 2009)

hatte ich doch schon gefragt: treffpunkt ist mir wurscht, müsst ihr sagen(mehrheit gewinnt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), würde hbf, rathausplatz oder kunsthallenpyramide vorschlagen.


----------



## RacefaceHH (6. März 2009)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> hatte ich doch schon gefragt: treffpunkt ist mir wurscht, müsst ihr sagen(mehrheit gewinnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann sag ich Hbf


----------



## LOW-EndZ (6. März 2009)

würd ich auch vorschlagen, deshalb auch mein erster vorschlag ;-D


----------



## Jay Norco (6. März 2009)

sach mal...gibs hier keine ambitionierten bergabfahrer außer mir?....ich fühle mich so alleine XD


----------



## LOW-EndZ (6. März 2009)

doch, aber mein fritzz kommt erst im april*flenn*


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. März 2009)

Wollen wir die Streetsession nicht lieber ins Gelände verlagern. Der Wetterbericht sagt Regen bis Montag voraus.
Evtl. kann mir jemand ne SMS schreiben wenn raus ist ob die Session steigt oder nicht? Bin morgen nämlich bis 24:00 unterwegs ohne Internet. Nummer: Null-Eins-Sieben-Eins-Acht-Null-Sechs-Eins-Sechs-Sechs-Vier
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LOW-EndZ (7. März 2009)

wie jetzt nur raceface und ich?


----------



## LOW-EndZ (7. März 2009)

wenn morgen kein anderer mitkommt ausser raceface, werde ich es wohl lassen, lohnt sich net bei dem wetter.

wenn doch, meld ich mich morgen früh hier im fred nochmal.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. März 2009)

ich hoffe auf halbwegs ertragbares wetter und geh bei mir bauen...


----------



## LOW-EndZ (7. März 2009)

das ist für mich ja noch weiter weg . wenn wetter nicht so dolle ist, werd ich bei mir auch ein bissel was machen.

meldet sich ja keiner, wenn dann müsste man schon ne 3er bis 6er gruppe bilden, sonst macht das net so viel spass.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. März 2009)

so ist es


----------



## LOW-EndZ (7. März 2009)

reinbek liegt ja genau andere seite von hamburg als uetersen.

da werd ich wenn dann mit auto hinkommen müssen, um zu schauen was de da gebastelt hast.


----------



## RacefaceHH (7. März 2009)

Dann lasst es uns auf einen anderen Tag verschieben.

Zu zweit rockt wirklich nicht.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (7. März 2009)

nee eben, deswegen mein ich das ja.

is zwar schade, aber wenn keiner ausser uns bock hat ist das halt so. dann werd ich morgen bei mir im wald bissel bauen gehen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. März 2009)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> sach mal...gibs hier keine ambitionierten bergabfahrer außer mir?....ich fühle mich so alleine XD




Doch ich 
und bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (9. März 2009)

japp hab ja schon einiges von dir gehört. würd wirklich gern mal mit dir fahren gehen nen schönen fuhrpark hast du ja


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. März 2009)

echt?
Danke.

Ja auf jeden Fall. Da_Zarter hatte mich wegen nächstem Sonntag schon angesprochen. Er meinte wohl Malente. Wurde da jetzt umgebaut?

Ansonsten will ich auf jeden Fall endlich mal zum arsburn nach Altona.

Oder bei mir im Wald 
Es steht seit Samstag ein neuer etwas kleinerer Drop. 
Gebaut haben wir nach Anweisungen des Nachwuchses, damit sie auch mal einen Drop haben. Aber man kann ihn etwas schneller fahren und schon gut fliegen lassen. Kicker möchte ich auch diese Woche neu bauen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. März 2009)

Zu dir würde ich auch gerne mal. Die Fotos letztens sahen ganz gut aus. Wie wärs mit nächstem WE?


----------



## DaZarter85 (9. März 2009)

Moin,
ein bisschen gebaut wird da wohl immer in Malente wie überall anders auch!
Eventuell kann ich noch jemanden mitnehmen im Auto von HiLLs,
also wenn ihr Bock habt dann schreibt,man kommt ja mit der Bahn auch gut hin nach Malente! Ich werde auf jeden auch Foto- und Videozeugs dabei haben...

Grüße
DaumendrückdasDasWettergutwird!


----------



## sannihh (9. März 2009)

Also ich kann nur sagen,Malente lohnt sich immer. Die Strecke findet man fast immer ein wenig verändert vor ))
Sind nä Sonntag auch am Start....auf nach Malente !!!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. März 2009)

Angesichts der Tatsache das Winterberg wohl wirklich erst ende April aufmacht, muss ich vorher noch mal woanders ein bisschen fahren gehen. 

Hm....ich glaube ich überlege mir das mit Malente noch mal. Dann aber nicht mit dem dicksten Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (9. März 2009)

nee das brauchst auch nicht da! 
naja mach mal ne überlegung,woche ist ja noch jung!
hoffe das wetter bleibt am sonntag mindestens so wie es heut ist!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. März 2009)

Hi,
ich habe es doch noch mal hochgeladen.
Test unserer neuen Helmkamera.

Da hat man einen kleinen Einblick in unseren Wald


----------



## LOW-EndZ (10. März 2009)

hey freeride,

das video schockt, nur die einstellung mit der csm ist nicht ganz so dolle, müsste mehr nach vorne zeigen, aber war ja nur ein test.

aber der sprung zum schluss bockt, sieht nice aus, werd heut abend ma fotos von meiner bauaktion vom wochenende reinstellen.

gruss chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. März 2009)

Ne lieber noch mehr Weitwinkel. Ich möchte auf den Aufnahmen mein Lenker und ein Teil meines Vorderrads sehen, damit man auch sieht wie ruppig die Strecke wirklich ist und wieviel Arbeit in der Lenkung steckt.

Schau die als Beispiel das Helcam-Video von Fort William an.


----------



## Jay Norco (10. März 2009)

japp genau so ist richtig nico!! schaut sehr geil aus ich glaube ich muss wirklich mal bei dir vorbeischauen

hmm wochende malente weiß ich nicht ob ich kann. war noch nie da. keine ahnung wie ich mit der bahn hinkomme und auto fahren darf ich "noch" nicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2009)

Also ich wäre für Hamburg zu haben (Sa/So). Malente ist mit im Moment zu viel.


----------



## HiLLs (10. März 2009)

also ist es doch schon bis hier vor gedrungen, das man sich am Sonntag in Malente trift. bin auf jaden fall da! fahr mit dem dazarter hin!


----------



## Daddelmann (10. März 2009)

Schade, bin das Wochenende nicht da...


----------



## evil_rider (11. März 2009)

am WE bin ich evtl. für HBE's zu haben, wenn meine dämpferbuchsen bis dato angekommen sind.... *verzeweifelt an BBF denk*


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2009)

Was sind denn das für Buchsen? CNC hat normalerweise alles da.
HaBes klingt nicht schlecht. Jonas wie siehts bei dir aus?
@evil: Was hast du für ein Rad am Start? Evtl. könnte man ja zu Paul Roth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiLLs (11. März 2009)

man setzt euch ins auto oder in den zug un kommt am sonntag nach malente!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2009)

Sorry, no dough.


----------



## evil_rider (11. März 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Buchsen? CNC hat normalerweise alles da.
> HaBes klingt nicht schlecht. Jonas wie siehts bei dir aus?
> @evil: Was hast du für ein Rad am Start? Evtl. könnte man ja zu Paul Roth.



nen big hit! 

ich zahle bei christoph doch nicht ewig viel, wenn ich sie für umme von BBF bekomme... *lach*


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2009)

Dat seh ich ein. Paul Roth ist ein Wurzel DH im Rosengarten. ca. 8km Anfahrt mit Trails ab Neugraben. Super geile Umgebung da. Lust?


----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2009)

hmm ja hab jetzt 2 wochen ferien und hoffe mal das das wetter am WE gut ist cause i wanna ride my bike


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2009)

Würdest du auch mit zu Paul Roth? Ich fahre wahrscheinlich auch bei Dreckwetter.
Die Boxxer hat sich erledigt, da meine Kartusche doch nicht defekt war.


----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2009)

hmm wo ist den paul roth? und vorallem wer ist das?! XD


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2009)

Das war ein Turner für den in den HaBes ein Gedenkstein steht, von dem aus ein super geiler Wurzel DH startet. Sind von Neugraben aus etwa 8km. Teilweise über geile Trails, teilweise über Waldautobahnen. Ist mit nem BigBike aber definitiv zu bewältigen wenn man sich nicht hetzt


----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2009)

Okay sauber. Mal sehen wenn das wetter nicht alzu krass schlecht ist bin ich bestimmt dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2009)

also alles wartet nur auf die buchsen... *nerv*

wäre mein erster ausritt auf nem MTB seit... *grübel* 6!!! jahren!


----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2009)

und was macht das über DH bike?


----------



## duese78 (12. März 2009)

hallo leute bin nach meinem schien und wadenbeinbruch wieder fit und mein norco six muß unbedingt bewegt werden .
würde mich gerne anschließen , wann startet das nächste treffen ?


----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2009)

Hmm also ich und der Lord shadow hatten wohl vor am we in die haBes zu fahren bissl singletrailen(entspannter da beide mitm bigbike unterwegs)

umso mehr umso besser


----------



## HiLLs (12. März 2009)

@duese78 wenn de lust hast kommste am wochenende mit nach malente!


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2009)

Kannst du mal aufhören uns die Leute abzuwerben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2009)

ach komm zotti ist doch ladde. also ich bin für samstag da solls richtig gut werden 6°/11° sonnig/wolkig wäre ideal!


----------



## HiLLs (12. März 2009)

du musst dich mal bisschen entspannen


----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2009)

jaja so ist er der malte...voller tatendrang XD

und wie läuft das nordprojekt?


----------



## Assmann2k (13. März 2009)

wo und wann trefft ihr euch den ?!? würde samstag evt. auch mitkommen


----------



## HiLLs (13. März 2009)

das nordprojekt geht erst im april wieder weiter, weil wir da alle eine woche urlaub genommen haben, und wir hoffen das die temperaturen denn auch schon besser sind damit wir dann gut was schaffen! momentan tut der ganze regen der strecke ganz gut, dadurch wird alles schön verfestigt! aber bauen habe ich bei diesem wetter keine lust!

nagut wenn sich dann doch keiner mehr für malente entscheidet wünsche ich euch auf euren hometrail viel spass!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2009)

Nehmt mich nicht zu ernst. Der böse Smiley war ein Scherz.
Samstag 12 Uhr S-Bahn Neugraben?


----------



## Jay Norco (13. März 2009)

erst um 12?...hmm naja okay ja könnte ich schaffen


----------



## humptidei (13. März 2009)

ich wär eventuell für malente zu haben....
kommt noch jemand?


----------



## DaZarter85 (13. März 2009)

malente ist am sonntach, samstag wird kaum jemand da sein!
Gruß


----------



## essential (13. März 2009)

moin,


wir 5 bremer haetten morgen auch bock mal bei euch rumzuschauen. könnte man sich mit nem "local" treffen ? zeitlich wären wir flexibel, würden mit dem zug kommen. 
kann man mit nem dirtbike bei euch fahren ? was habt ihr so da stehen ? wäre es auch ohne local möglich die strecken zu finden ?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2009)

Wir wollen morgen zu nem Wurzel DH, Dirtbike ist da nicht so gut, denke ich. Treffen könnten wir uns am Harburger Bahnhof. 11:30 Uhr in der haupthalle? Bzw. wenn ihr mit dem Metronom fahrt der um 11:30 da ankommt, treffen wir uns in Buchholz im Fahrradabteil!


----------



## Jay Norco (13. März 2009)

Also morgen um 12 neugraben bei der bahn treffen oder was malte?


essential wenn du mit uns mit willst pack lieber das big air ein. Dirt ist morgen nicht angesagt


----------



## essential (13. März 2009)

wir sind dabei...ich komme auch mit dem big air...die andern kommen mit ihren dirts...haben nix anderes...bauen aber stolle daruf und brmese vorne dran...oder ist das mit nem dirt unfahrbar ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2009)

Ist halt sehr holperig, aber ich bin es zu XC Zeiten mit 80mm Federweg gefahren. Musst dann halt etwas langsamer fahren.
Sehen wir uns im metronom, oder in der Bahnhofshalle um 11:30?


----------



## essential (13. März 2009)

ja...wir kommen auf jedenfall. fahren mit wochenendticket...kannst bei uns drauf mitfahren. bis morgen. 

mfg jossi


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2009)

Ok. Dann 11:20 in Buchholz. Habe aber ne Dauerkarte!


----------



## Jay Norco (13. März 2009)

Zottl mensch 12 uhr neugraben oder wat jetzt? die bremer sind bedient und was ist mit mir? *heul*


----------



## Assmann2k (13. März 2009)

mein bruder würde auch mitkommen der hat mein altes stevens XC rad mit 100mm.
ist 12h kärntner hütte noch aktuell ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2009)

12 Uhr S-Bahn Neugraben. Nach 12 warten wir noch eine viertel Stunde, falls einer seine S-Bahn nicht kriegt.
Meine Handynummer: 0171/Acht-Null-Sechs-Eins-Sechs-Sechs-Vier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assmann2k (13. März 2009)

und an der kärntner hütte kommt ihr nicht vorbei ?
wir kommen mit den bikes auf harburg


----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2009)

ich fahre morgen inne habes.... samt einem stück pirate teamfahrer.... 
sonntag wird ausgepennt!!!


----------



## Jay Norco (13. März 2009)

alles klärchen um 12 neugraben bis morgen jungens!


----------



## duese78 (13. März 2009)

hört sich gut an , werd mal checken wie ich drauf bin .
komme aus richtung stade und meine bahn würde um 12.07uhr ankommen . 
bin eventuell dabei.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2009)

Von meiner Seite geht alles klar! Handy ist an!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. März 2009)

ja also wie es aussieht bin ich nun morgen in Malente mit min. 2 Kumpels.

Sind wohl ab 12 oder so da.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreckskerl (14. März 2009)

gibt's morgen (sonntag) was zum mitfahren?


----------



## DaZarter85 (14. März 2009)

jo morgen ist Malente angesagt,wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## HiLLs (14. März 2009)

wie viele sind wir denn jetzt morgen nun in malente??!!@DaZarter kommt patrick denn jetzt nun mit oder schaft er es doch nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2009)

Fotos von heute:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14132
Hat echt ne Menge Spaß gemacht.


----------



## evil_rider (14. März 2009)

ach, du warst der, der zu uns ins abteil ist... 

sind dann ne anständige FR runde gefahren, so mit -laaaangsam- bergauf und dann wieder runter... bei eurem treffpunkt waren wir auch mal kurz, aber da waren nur nen paar XCler....


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2009)

Welcher warst denn du?


----------



## evil_rider (15. März 2009)

der, der entgegen der fahrtrichtung gesessen hat...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. März 2009)

Ja war doch ganz gut in Malente. 
Kein Regen und eine leicht feuchte Strecke.

Hat Spaß gemacht, auch mal die Jungs hinter den Nicknames kennen zu lernen.

Cu


----------



## DaZarter85 (16. März 2009)

Fands auch lustig und interessant!
Kann man auf jeden fall mal wieder starten solch eine aktion!
Grüße


P.S.: Aber erst wenn meine Carbocage wieder einsatzbereit ist!


----------



## Greenhorn1993 (16. März 2009)

moinsen bin neu hier und wollte mir demnächst auch ne freeride bike zulegen und wollte mal fragen womit man den am besten anfängt (mtb erfarung hab ich schon) habe ihr in horneburg auch n stevens händler fals euch das hilft oder so 

danke
Greenhorn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duese78 (17. März 2009)

hallo greenhorn
komme auch aus horneburg .
das mit dem stevens lass mal wenn du style hast . ausserdem auch viel zu teuer .
wieviel willst du ausgeben ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

Wieso? Stevens hat keine schlechte Preil-Leistung, wären da nicht die reißenden Rahmen. Freerider produzieren sie allerdings nicht.
Probiers doch, mal bei CNC (nimm jemanden mit der Ahnung hat, sonst hauen sie dich übers Ohr), die haben immer was da und das aus jedem Preissegment.


----------



## kosh_hh (17. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ja war doch ganz gut in Malente.
> Kein Regen und eine leicht feuchte Strecke.
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht, auch mal die Jungs hinter den Nicknames kennen zu lernen.
> ...



jau, fand ich auch. Hoffe man sieht sich bald dort wieder...


----------



## lepierre (17. März 2009)

ich bin ein downhiller aus hamburg ( widerspruch in sich...) und wollt ma fragen ob demnaechst so in hamburg oder umgebung ein treffen stattfindet?!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

Alle naslang. Immer den Faden hier im Auge behalten!


----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2009)

lepierre schrieb:


> ich bin ein downhiller aus hamburg ( widerspruch in sich...) und wollt ma fragen ob demnaechst so in hamburg oder umgebung ein treffen stattfindet?!



dann sind wir ja schon zwei


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

Du zählst mich ja nur nicht mit weil ich schneller bin...


----------



## lepierre (17. März 2009)

alles klar bin ich also doch nicht allein hier in hamburg 

wo faehrt man so? harburger berge ? ich find hamburg in dem sinne ma so richtig kacke


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

Harburger Berge gibts ne Menge geile Spots, man muss sie nur finden/kennen. Ansonsten gibts rund um Hamburg einige gebaute Spots (den von Jay und Daddelman bei Reinbek, unseren bei harmstorf und ne Menge Secret Spots).

(******* sind da viele Anglizismen in meinem Beitrag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepierre (17. März 2009)

na dann schiess mal los, das wetter spielt gerade so schoen mit


----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2009)

ja ich trauer auch den alpen( wo mein bruder der arsch direkt wohnt) nach.
zotti dich zähle ich nicht mit weil du dir ein touren dhler bastelst (schande über dich)


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

Kriege diese Woche eine 66 RC2 ATA noch aus italienischen Zeiten. Das wird ein Genuss. Bergab wie Bergauf!


----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2009)

hmm also ich bin am überlegen wo ich am sonntag hin gehen zum biken.
habe freitag-samstag leider keine zeit schulsachen vorbereiten und eishockey spiel meines bruders in hannover schauen.
aber von mir aus können wir dir gerne bissl was zeigen lepierre.


----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kriege diese Woche eine 66 RC2 ATA noch aus italienischen Zeiten. Das wird ein Genuss. Bergab wie Bergauf!



sauber! bei mir kommen erstmal paar 5.10 ins haus und sunline directmount vorbau und v1 lenker aber in 740mm ausführung


----------



## lepierre (17. März 2009)

des hoert sich gut an!

koennen ja was ausmachen so terminmaessig. jetzt werde ich erstmal nach harburg fahren und suchen. hast mich grad n bisschen geil gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2009)

zieh los! gibt da schon einige nette sachen. z.b. von der senn hütte runter ist ein sehr geiler trail


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

Also mein B1 ist im Moment völlig demontiert (Rahmen wiegt übrigens exakt 3617g) und bis zum Wochenende werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht komplett aufgebaut haben (Gabel, Steuersatz und Vorbau kommen erst Do/Fr).


----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2009)

hmm gut okay dann spiel ich dieses we tourguide für die haBes falls es dorthingehen sollte

ich liebäugle ja auch grade mit was ganz ganz tollem
wenn das soweit alles klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle bin ich ein sehr glücklicher junge


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

?


----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2009)

einem neuen rahmen von einer evtl bald nicht mehr exzesstierenden firma.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

IH?
Die werden aber weiter existieren und nur nen neuen Investor und ein neues Hinterbausystem kriegen.

Ich fahre gleich mal zu CNC.


----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2009)

Hmm also wenn die den DW-link nicht mehr benutzen werden die bikes gleich nicht mehr ganz so geil sein. aber das neue turner hat den DW-link drinne...ich glaube das wird auch ein seeeehr krasses geschoss.
naja laut einem der mitarbeiter haben sie das gesamte inventar an einen konkursverwalter verkauft.(muss nicht unbedingt stimmen) aber momentan siehst schlecht für IH aus.

und was machste bei cnc?


----------



## Greenhorn1993 (17. März 2009)

duese78 schrieb:


> hallo greenhorn
> komme auch aus horneburg .
> das mit dem stevens lass mal wenn du style hast . ausserdem auch viel zu teuer .
> wieviel willst du ausgeben ?



jo das die teuer sind habe ich schon gemerkt... naja also ausgeben so ca 600-900 euro muss ich aber noch für sparen mein derzeitiges konto liegt bei 500 ...

gehste noch inne schule bei uns vllt kenne wir uns ja


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

Achse fÃ¼r die 66 kaufen. Arg teuer fÃ¼r so ein gedrehtes StÃ¼ck Alu (36â¬); Liste 60â¬


----------



## schläferchriz (17. März 2009)

also am sonntag würd ich mich auch mal wider mit dazu gesellen. würde mich freuen wenn ich mich wieder ner gruppe anschließen kann.
@jay norco: wo gehts bei dir sonnatg hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (17. März 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Achse fÃ¼r die 66 kaufen. Arg teuer fÃ¼r so ein gedrehtes StÃ¼ck Alu (36â¬); Liste 60â¬


Thema Gabel:
wenn das alles ist, was dir kurzzeitig fehlt... die kÃ¶nnt ich dir erstmal leihen... zumindens wenn deine nicht anders ist, als meine 05er 66 


Thema Toxoholics
toxoholics hat mich doch nicht verarscht mit der kartusche - ich wollte ja einen hart eingestellten durchschlagschutz - den hatte ich aber iwie nie... seit heute ist das ding so knallhart am ende - einfach goil- hab erstmal meinen selbstgebauten drop stop ausgebaut 


Thema Trails
Ã¼brigens: ein zweiter trail ist bei mir nun fertig und macht hammer laune. schÃ¶n steil, schnell und ein paar schÃ¶ne sprÃ¼nge. dafÃ¼r kÃ¼rzer. den von malte und mir angefangenen trail, haben wir noch nicht weitergebaut. 
ich bau die tage erstmal an meinen trails weiter bevor ich irgendwo hinfahre. 

Thema zeitliche Planung
kann demnÃ¤chst auch immer nur spontan sagen, wann ich kann, weil ich irgendwie zu doof bin mir einen ordentlichen terminkalender zu machen und erstmal jedes wochenende voll mit pfadis hab und von daher...  muss ich mal gucken.


Thema Website
websitentechnisch wird sich wahrscheinlich demnÃ¤chst auch einiges Ã¤ndern. unser forum wird die grundlage der webpage werden und eben darauf basieren. Grund: Ã¼ber den i frame lÃ¤uft es eben nicht so rund und so kann jeder sein profil selbst bestimmen. mein problem: das phpbb3 forum ist dermaÃen komplex, dass meine 1,5 jahre html, css, php, java script und co erfahrungen grundlegend nicht reichen und ich das meiste aus den foren saugen muss... dauert eben.

also leute, ich lebe noch


----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2009)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> also am sonntag würd ich mich auch mal wider mit dazu gesellen. würde mich freuen wenn ich mich wieder ner gruppe anschließen kann.
> @jay norco: wo gehts bei dir sonnatg hin?



bin mir noch nicht sicher wo es hingeht. evtl haBes wenn sich paar leute zamm finden.
ansonsten wenn man noch ein wenig was hüpfen will kenn ich auch ein zwei nette secretsspots.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

Ich habe die Achse gekauft, da ich sie halt haben musste. Aber danke!


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2009)

Hey, sieht so aus als wäre ich Sonntag doch dabei. Bedingung: Ihr lasst mir in den Pausen Zeit an meiner Gabel rumzuspielen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. März 2009)

was ist Sonntag geplant? Harburger Berge? 
Wie sieht es denn da so mit den Strecken aus im vergleich zu Malente? Genauso lang? Steiler? Holpriger?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2009)

Kommt auf die Strecke an Ich glaube die Jungs planen ne Tour über die nördlichen HaBes und die Fischbeker Heide. Eher flowig als holperig. Und meist wenig steil, aber immer mal wieder was zum hopsen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. März 2009)

hm also nicht die vorhandenen Singletrails heizen?
Eigentlich wollten wir es diesmal wieder ein wenig fliegen lassen.

Normal bin ich für so eine Tour auch zu haben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2009)

Doch, genau das ist wohl geplant
Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er Samstag zum Streetfahren nach Tostedt kommen


----------



## kowski (20. März 2009)

nen abend. 
also street ist ja nicht ganz so meins, wäre lieber für ne runde trails fahren. 
sonst noch wer morgen unterwegs? 

gruß jakob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flensbernd (21. März 2009)

kowski schrieb:


> nen abend.
> also street ist ja nicht ganz so meins, wäre lieber für ne runde trails fahren.
> sonst noch wer morgen unterwegs?
> 
> gruß jakob





Hej Jakob,

ich waer fuer ne runde zu haben. wird mal wieder zeit. 
Ruf dich an. 

/Bernd


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2009)

Ich bin für morgen (Sonntag) raus. Wir bauen in Tostedt jetzt einen kleinen Dirtspot auf einem Privatgelände!


----------



## kowski (22. März 2009)

wo genau und wann macht ihr das? vielleicht stoße ich noch dazu. 

gruß jakob


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2009)

Du bist Lustig. Ab wann kannst du denn? Der Weg ist etwas schwer zu beschreiben, wenn man sich in Tostedt nicht auskennt. Aber du hast ja ein Navi. Also:
Nach Tostedt und dort musst du zur Straße "Alte Kleinbahn". Die geht dort von der Bahnhofsstraße ab. An der Ecke ist ein REWE. Wenn du bei dem bist, kannst du mich mal auf dem Handy anrufen, dann hole ich dich ab.
Ansonsten: Du kannst dich auch an uns ranhängen. Meine Mutter bringt mich, da ich Bauholz transportieren muss!


----------



## kowski (22. März 2009)

wann soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2009)

Wir fahren hier um ca. 12 los! Ruf doch mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2009)

Für alle Flowrider: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/13364
Wird noch verfeinert. Eine Schablone für den Rahmen fertige ich gerade.


----------



## Jay Norco (25. März 2009)

keine schlechte idee zottl  schaut gut aus. bissl fein tunung un dann wirds was


----------



## Daddelmann (25. März 2009)

ja cool, sieht gut aus


----------



## Daddelmann (25. März 2009)

wenn ich dann nächstes mal am buchholzer bahnhof dieses zeichen an der wand finde, weiß ich wer es war


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2009)

Bring mich nicht auf blöde Ideen!


----------



## Daddelmann (26. März 2009)

sachmal, wie groß ist das zeichen ungefähr? höhe mal breite?


----------



## Daddelmann (29. März 2009)

ich hab da eine idee.... den kasten kann ich mal in der schule bauen.... 

http://www.kunstlinks.de/material/vtuempling/siebdruck/

dann könnten wir unsere t-shirts doch noch in hoher qualität für wenig geld herstellen...

sagt mal was dazu


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2009)

Was läuft hier vor Ort eigentlich noch? Die letzten vier Tage auf der Toblerone und um Aachen herum waren der Knaller


----------



## Daddelmann (7. April 2009)

hab das frühlingsvideo fertig: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1398


----------



## LOW-EndZ (8. April 2009)

@daddel: sehr nett, noch ausbaufähig, aber schon sehr gut gelungen, von den aufnahmen her.

find den schluss aber iwie am lustigsten.

wenn mein fritzz fertig ist, müsst ihr mich auf jeden fall ma einladen.

@all: wünsch euch ein frohes osterfest, werd über die feiertage net on sein, deswegen jetzt schonmal die grüsse .

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (8. April 2009)

ich wünsch dir auch sein frohes osterfest, so wie allen anderen auch!


----------



## genki (9. April 2009)

geht morgen was?


----------



## schappi (10. April 2009)

Ankündigung:
1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr
Reglement:
1. Es dürfen nur Fahrräder mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren werden
2. Vorderradbremsen sind ausser Kraft zu setzten
3. Keine Vorschriften zu Laufradgröße (12"-28" sind erlaubt)
4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
5. Helm ist Pflicht (FF empfohlen)
6. Protektoren sind empfohlen
7. Gewertet wird in 4 Disziplinen:
a) Style von Bike und Fahrer (Leichtbauschwulettenschläuche führen zur Vergabe von 0 Punkten beim Style Fahrer)
b) Bremsweg
c) Downhill
d) Sprung (Weite und Style)
Anmeldungen hier im Forum im biken im Deister Thread. ich führe die Liste.
Ort und Strecke werden kurz vor dem Rennen bekanntgegeben, um heimliches Training zu verhindern.

Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt:"wo bekomme ich ein geeignetes Bike her?"
z.B. Versteigerung des örtlichen Fundbüros, Opas Fahrradschuppen,
Die Frage ist: wie ehren wir den Sieger:
a.) Tätowieren wir den 1. Platz mit Deisterfreunde Logo in den Oberarm
b.) mit Eddding auf die A- Backe
c.) den scheusslichsten Pokal den wir finden können
Wie ist eure Meinung? Und nun rann an die Meldungen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. April 2009)

Geht Sonntag was? Am liebsten mit wenig Treten, habe nur die 6 großen Gänge.


----------



## Daddelmann (10. April 2009)

also sonntag geh ich sicher bei mir eine runde biken. wir waren heute da, war eine sehr geile session. boden hammer hart, und griffig. so griffig, dass ich im neuen trail, den du noch nicht kennst, beim flugkicker so weit gesprungen bin, dass ich derbst abgerutsc bei der landung und dann beim nächsten sprung, wo es in ein steinfeld geht, ziehmlich abgeledert habe.... ich seh schlimmer aus, als jeder emo. nur der kopf ist richtig heil, guter helm  ich bin auf jeden fall dabei!, bzw. biete was an.

Bilder von heute folgen demnächst auf der website, extrem gute geworden!!!!!!


----------



## kowski (11. April 2009)

Hallo jungs, ist heute jemand unterwegs? 

Gruß Jakob


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt gleich Street fahren.

@Daddelman: Wie ist eure neue Strecke so von der Bodenbeschaffenheit und der beötigten Geschwindigkeit? Überlege nämlich mit dem Hardtail zu kommen. Ab wann seid ihr morgen da?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2009)

Was ist jetzt mit morgen?


----------



## kowski (12. April 2009)

ich wäre heute dabei, muss zwar noch arbeiten aber im anschluß würde ich nachkommen.

Gruß Jakob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2009)

Da  ich nix gehört habe, habe ich mich entschlossen in Buchholz zu bleiben und hinterher ein bisschen am Fahrrad fürs Deister Rücktrittrennen zu basteln.
@kowski: Sorry, hatte mein Handy gestern aus und die SMS erst eben bekommen.=>PM


----------



## Daddelmann (12. April 2009)

Sorry leute, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Ich habe allerdings auch keine Nachricht via Mail bekommen, dass eine neue Antwort hier im Forum ist. 

Zu meinen Bergle momentan: Boden = Bombe, steinhart rollt wie sau geil leicht! LAngsam entsteht die geile leichte Driftstaubschicht. Morgen is bei mir schlecht. Danach muss ich mal schauen, aber MAlte, du hast doch auch Ferien? Wir können auch mal inn der Woche fahren, sofern du kannst.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2009)

Morgen fällt bei mir unerwartet leider auch flach, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen.
Ab Donnerstag muss ich wieder zur Schule.

Gerade gefunden:
http://www.hannoever.com/bikeday2009/index.html


----------



## Daddelmann (12. April 2009)

DAs ist in Embsen. Die Lüneburger sagen: es lohnt sich nicht wirklich, aber man kann mal vorbei schauen. Zumindens war das deren meinung, als ich zuletzt mit einigen von denen abhing

Gut, dass ich erst ab näxten Mittwoch wieder zur schule muss


----------



## de_reu (13. April 2009)

Moin,

heute einer Bock auf Single-trails?

BTW: is geiles Wetter!

Cu delf


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2009)

Nur mal so hypothetisch: Ist fürs WE was geplant? Kann wenn überhaupt Sonntag (mit Dirtbike und dicken Reifen). Habe mir allerdings eben einen Schraubenzieher halb durch die Hand geschoben. Hoffe das verheilt schnell wieder, tut nämlich asig weh und Greifen geht garnicht=> Kein Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (15. April 2009)

woah **** gute besserung malte!! ich werd wohl dieses we auch nur sonntag unterwegssein. evtl bei nicolo training für winterberg.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2009)

Inzwischen ist es kräftig angeschwollen und ich war nach 4 Stunden doch mal beim Doc weil ich die Hand nicht mehr wirklich bewegen kann. Der Scherzkeks meinte das sei normal und ich soll mir keine Sorgen machen Ich mache mir keine Sorgen, ich habe panische Angst, dass Montag meine Dorado kommt und ich nicht fahren kann.


----------



## Jay Norco (15. April 2009)

dorado?


----------



## Daddelmann (16. April 2009)

irgendwas muss ja für die 66 sl ata wieder rann


----------



## Staft (18. April 2009)

Ja also wir wollen sonntag auch bisschen biken gehen ... iner Habe Halt wer interesse hatt bitte melde ... mit PN oder per icq Melden 406331672


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. April 2009)

Da meine Antriebsteile heute gekommen sind und die Dorado morgen kommen sollte, würde ich am sonntag gerne wieder fahren. Wer ist dabei? Tour oder am Spot ist wurscht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2009)

Hallo?


----------



## lepierre (24. April 2009)

Hi


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2009)

Scherzkeks Sonntag unterwegs?


----------



## lepierre (24. April 2009)

muss arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (24. April 2009)

Sonntag ginge was bei mir... samstag wollten jonas und justus evtl. zu mir. da kann ich allerdings nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2009)

Tour oder am Spot?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. April 2009)

ich bin für spot.... touren is iwie momentan nicht so meine auslegung....


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2009)

So zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr am Sonntag?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. April 2009)

ja gerne. so weit ich das inzwischen weiß, werden es wohl so zwischen 4 und 7 personen werden...


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2009)

Na dann! Ich freu mich schon!
Falls sich morgen noch was ändern sollte bitte SMs. Bin außer Haus.


----------



## HiLLs (24. April 2009)

was ist! ist irdendeiner von euch flowrider´n auch am 9 mai in malente beim Dieksee Discent 2009 dabei, oder treibt ihr euch auf euren hometrails rum!?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2009)

Och, das könnte noch klappen. Mal schauen. Wenn ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit finde.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (24. April 2009)

könnte fahren, hab aber leider kein auto^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (24. April 2009)

hm das angebot vom neuten mai klingt gut. ich muss mal schauen was da sonst noch so geht *geistige notiz*


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2009)

Paar genauere Infos währen nicht schlecht!


----------



## HiLLs (25. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=161179&d=1240345615

mehr dazu:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378124&page=8


----------



## LOW-EndZ (26. April 2009)

könnte einen sprinter aus der firma bekommen. kann dann aber nur 2 leute mitnehmen, keine rasante reisegeschwindigkeit und man könnte 3 bikes mitnehmen, ohne probleme.

muss nur rechtzeitig bescheid wissen. 

meldet euch wenn ihr lust habt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. April 2009)

Ich bin dabei!

@Nicolo etc.: Ich habe den Lenker offensichtlich doch direkt auf den Sack bekommen. Schöner blau-lila Fleck auf meinem besten Stück. Scheint aber harmlos zu sein. Auf ein Neues in Malente


----------



## Daddelmann (26. April 2009)

sauber! vielleicht ist das beweisfoto auch doch noch zu deuten  

dein persönliches inkasso-team hat deine 3-euro gepfändet. die leute machen immer 15% provision so weit ich weiß, macht dann 0,45 Euro  Nene, heute sind wir mal nicht so, heute gibt es alles zum nulltarifzins^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2009)

Habe gerade meinen Flowriderpulli abgeholt. Sieht echt gut aus. Ich denke, da werde ich auch mein Trikot bedrucken lassen. Weiß jemand wo ich Motocrosstrikots in weiß ohne jeglichen Aufdruck herbekomme?
@Nicolo: Wann gibts Fotos von gestern?


----------



## Daddelmann (27. April 2009)

is eher ungewiss gesagt. lars muss leider immer viel arbeiten, deswegen kommt er so selten zum biken. aber denke binnen einer woche hab ich es hoffentlich


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (29. April 2009)

Hallo 
Hab mir vor paar Tagen ein Demo 9 zusammengeschraubt, ist zwar noch nicht 100% action tauglich aber wenn erstmal ein neuer Dämpfer drin ist bin ich auch für alles offen was Freeriding angeht.

Wollt hier schomal anfang paar Connections zu knüpfen und mich informieren wo es den hier in HH schöne strecken gibt und ob viele Leute hier in HH Freeriding betreiben?!


Greets
Damian


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2009)

Ja, alle die hier schreiben

Schau einfach mal wann wir uns treffen und verabrede dich mit den Leuten. Es gibt hier schon einiges wo man Spaß haben kann.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (29. April 2009)

Cool, dann klink ich mich mal ein sobald ich mein neuen Dämpfer hab ;X


Greets
Damian


----------



## Daddelmann (29. April 2009)

tu das


----------



## LOW-EndZ (11. Mai 2009)

krass wie lahm es in dem fred geworden ist.

war am samstag mit norco und lord shadow in malente, war hammer geil. schade das es von hh soweit weg ist. aber die reise war es wert.

jetzt brauch ich nur nen neues bike und alles ist gut, dann können die habe´s auch ma wieder gerockt werden.

also wenn jemand paar vorschläge für mich hat. gern melden. denn das cube fritzz hab ich jetzt abbestellt. 

bis dahin...


----------



## kosh_hh (12. Mai 2009)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> krass wie lahm es in dem fred geworden ist.
> 
> war am samstag mit norco und lord shadow in malente, war hammer geil. schade das es von hh soweit weg ist. aber die reise war es wert.
> 
> ...



was haste denn so auf dem Konto? Ansonsten besorg dir mal die aktuelle Freeride, da werden "Leichtfreerider" getestet.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2009)

am besten den rahmen so besorgen und selber aufbauen. was willstn fahren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Mai 2009)

Enduro bis Freeride würde ich mal behaupten. Also Tour bis Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (12. Mai 2009)

ich kann big air mit stahlfederdämpfer ja nur empfehlen 

biete meins auch als testobjekt an


----------



## LOW-EndZ (13. Mai 2009)

danke nicolo, aber bin jetzt iwie bei dem specialized demo 7 hängen geblieben. ma schauen wegen probefahrt.

@ thomas: ist mir zu teuer, alles einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## kosh_hh (13. Mai 2009)

also ein Demo ist sicherlich ein gemütliches Sofa für den Park und Downhill. Aber damit eine Tour fahren?

Da werf ich mal das SX Trail in die Runde . Macht von Harburg bis Malente richtig Spaß. Winterberg, Harz und Alpen gehen natürlich auch. Das 2009 ist aber evtl. zu klein für dich. Musst mal schauen, ob du noch an das 08 ran kommst.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Mai 2009)

Könnt ihr mir einen Laden in Hamburg empfehlen, der eine größere Auswahl an Dirthelmen da hat? Ich möchte nämlich nicht 15 Modelle bestellen und 14 wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (13. Mai 2009)

sag ma nicolo, war das ernst gemeint mit dem big air? hab nämlich nen topangebot bekommen, das neue big air team, aber da ist leider ne luftfedergabel drin und das wollt ich net. aber so im ganzen, ein echt solides bike, welche grösse hast du das big air?


----------



## humptidei (13. Mai 2009)

ich hätte sonst auch noch einen tipp:
ich war letztes WE in hahnenklee und der typ vom verleih/shop daneben verkauft bald ein weißes bigair mit totem und dhx air für 1300 oder so was um den dreh.
die bikes (besonders das bigair, ich habs mir genau angeschaut) sind da in einem top zustand und regelmäßig gewartet.. vlt. wär das ja was für dich?!


----------



## LOW-EndZ (13. Mai 2009)

das hört sich nicht schlecht an. hahnenklee sagt mir was, bei bremen?


----------



## humptidei (13. Mai 2009)

nee da verwechselst du was.. das ist ein bikepark im harz, nahe goslar...
am besten mal anrufen falls du wirklich interesse hast.


----------



## humptidei (13. Mai 2009)

btw.: was würdest du denn maximal ausgeben? suchst du eher nach was neuem, wo du noch garantie hast oder kann es auch was gebrauchtes sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LOW-EndZ (13. Mai 2009)

eigentlich was neues, hab so an 3 bis 3.500 gedacht. nach dem heutigen tag bin ich zu 3 optionen gekommen. das big air, nox flux 8.0 oder stinky.

ma schauen. das bike sollte auf jedenfall für gröbere sachen herhalten.


----------



## humptidei (13. Mai 2009)

hui 3500 da kannste ja fast 2 bikes von kaufen... ne spaß (wobei das echt möglich ist)
aber bei 3500 hast du ja eine riesen auswahl, was solls denn sein? eher light freerider oder nen reinrassiger freerider?


----------



## LOW-EndZ (13. Mai 2009)

siehe http://www.noxcycles.com/cms/index....d=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=168&lang=de


----------



## Jay Norco (13. Mai 2009)

also christians einwurf des sx trails kann ich nur befürworten klasse radl!


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (13. Mai 2009)

Also wenns solide sein soll...
Würd ich glatt den Demo 9 Panzer in die Kiste schmeissen. 
Nutzen kann ich des bis jetzt zwar nicht weil ich nen wippenden Dämpfer habe...
Aber fährt sich recht gemütlich...
Aber da es ja ein BigBike ist weiss ich nicht ob dich das Gewicht bisschen stören würde...
Und für 3000 bis 3500 kannste dir ein echt perverses Demo aufbauen. :X
Aber ich glaube das SX-Trail ist schon ne sehr gute Wahl!

Greets
Damian


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Mai 2009)

Also so von den Daten würde mir das Nox gefallen. Allerdings bin ich auch ein Nox Fan Aber das Fahrwerk ist sicher gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (14. Mai 2009)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> eigentlich was neues, hab so an 3 bis 3.500 gedacht. nach dem heutigen tag bin ich zu 3 optionen gekommen. das big air, nox flux 8.0 oder stinky.
> 
> ma schauen. das bike sollte auf jedenfall für gröbere sachen herhalten.



hi, lorenz.

da willste ja dick einsteigen. vom neuen bigair würd ich aber im moment noch abraten, das hat ja jetzt nen ähnlichen hinterbau wie das enduro, der leider durch die baujahre durch immer wieder durchknackt. aktuell 2 fälle in der bekanntschaft. 
also lieber den alten eingelenker suchen, da sollte es mittlerweile gute angebote auch vom händler geben.
oder bei jehle im netz für 2000 das BERGAMONT Big Air Team 2008 mit der top ausstattung. 

ausserdem denk dran, du brauchst bestimmt auch noch den einen oder anderen protektor oder helm.

schon mal nen morewood izimu angeschaut? aber kauf dir kein kona...

bis bald

drhrrdrrngl


----------



## LOW-EndZ (14. Mai 2009)

hey jörg, von dir hab ich ja urlange nichts gehört, mit bergamont weiss ich nicht, das kona hab ich schon verworfen. das nox gefällt mir bis jetzt am meisten. das morewood izimu ist auch der hammer.

dachte nur, das ich mit dem nox gut dabei bin und wenns mir net gefällt kann ich mir immernoch nen rahmen kaufen und hab schon fette anbauteile.

vielen dank an alle für die tipps.


----------



## kosh_hh (14. Mai 2009)

also das Nox hat wenn einen guten Rahmen mit ordentlich Pimp-Potenzial. Die Ausstattung mit X7 Komponenten und Hussefelt Kurbel und die Laufräder (wobei mir Nox Naben nichts sagen) finde ich für den Preis dürftig.

Willste das Rad denn nur für Park und zum Schieben nutzen? Für Tour macht das glaub ich keinen Spaß. Besonders mit nur einem 38er Kettenblatt.


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Mai 2009)

das nox flux ist noch degressiver als das big air, würde ich die finger von lassen.... mein big air kannst du gerne test fahren, absolut kein ding. wenn du magst auch richtig auf der strecke bei mir. das big air team hat eine luftgabel (totem solo air) und luftdämpfer (dhx 5 air) beide sind meiner meinung nach im Big air absolut fehl am platze. bei der totem lässt es sich drüber streiten, ich mag die persönich nur nicht. der dhx 5 air muss modifiziert werden, damit der nicht zu oft durchschlägt. ich bin das team selbst in hahnenklee gefahren, das ding fährt sich nicht so pralle.  meins ist da um längen weiter. ein stahlfederfahrwerk ist beim big air meiner meinung nach notwendig. ich fahre eine 66sl1 ata (luftgabel, aber in richtiger einstellung fast wie eine stahlfeder) und momentan einen von mir umgebauten x fusion vector rpv mit nachgerüsteten ventil am piggy bag und abgeänderten shimsatz. ein dhx 5 coil ist absolut traumhaft im dhx, aber von fox lasse ich weitehin die finger, warum weiß ja jeder...

ps mein big air ist in größe L spricht 46cm wenn auch es sich groß anhört, mit kurz eingestellten hinterbau und flach eingestellten lenkwinkel ist das agil und spurgetreu. das l soll ab 175m körpergröße gefahren werden, so weit ich weiß ( ich 182cm)


für das geld würde ich mir ein 2009er sx trail aufbauen... oder wenn mehr zum rocken ein 2009er big hit, was nun sehr stylisch ist und hammer gut in der freeride abgeschnitten hat. außerdem hat das gutes tuningpotenzial. gerade bei 3000 aufwärts bekommste da eine krass gute austattung


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Mai 2009)

Der langfristigen Planung wegen: Ist Pfingsten bei jemandem was geplant?


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Mai 2009)

Pfingsten bin ich in Dänemark mit den Pfadis...


----------



## supermaniac (19. Mai 2009)

mal n bisschen kurzfristigere planung: donnerstag ist ja feiertag und ich bin ausnahmsweise nicht in hannover sondern in der heimat. und da dachte ich mir, man könne sich ja mal die habes angucken. würde sich jemand als führer anbieten? - vorsicht: big bike! wäre dankbar, wenn es überwiegend bergab gehen würde, gern schöne trails und kleinere sprünge. bin auch erst seit ein paar wochen dabei und bisher nur im deister (farnweg, grabweg) wirklich gefahren. würde mich freuen, ein paar kontakte zu knüpfen und strecken zu finden...


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Mai 2009)

da biste hier zumindens richtig  ich persönlich kann da auch nicht, bin mit meiner freundin verplant, aber der eine oder andere hat sicher bock! ganz so gut geht es in den HaBeS nicht ab, wie aufm Grabweg, oder damals aufm LAdys Only. Ein paar nette Trails gibt es dennoch.


----------



## supermaniac (22. Mai 2009)

war dann gestern mal allein in richtung harburger berge und kaserne unterwegs ... einmal an der tanke halten und nach dem weg fragen und ich hatte die kaserne tatsächlich auch gefunden. leider hat bei meiner ankunft direkt das gewitter angefangen und ich bin unverrichteter dinge wieder zurückgefahren. aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, wos ist und werd am samstag nochmal dahin aufbrechen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Mai 2009)

Ich mal wieder. Wie siehts mit dem Wochenende bzw. dem Pfingstmontag bei euch aus? Hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine ordentliche Runde Radfahren. Gerne auch eine Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VIP Damian VIP (27. Mai 2009)

Wenns nichts ist wo man nen Helm braucht bin ich vllt dabei.
Wäre auch geil wenn mir vllt jemand mein Schaltwerk einstellt, nehme auch passenders werkzeug mit.  Weil irgendwie krieg ichs nicht hin...


Greets
Damian


----------



## Jay Norco (27. Mai 2009)

also ich bin montag bissl DH racen außerhalb hamburgs in malente. falls sich noch mehr leute anschließen könnte man schön aufs schleswig holstein ticket umsteigen wo dann 5 leute mitfahren können. sind aller vorraussicht schonmal 2 leute.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Mai 2009)

Also ein Schaltwerk kann ich dir gerne einstellen (ist schließlich mein Job) allerdings fällt mir jetzt überhauptnichts ein, wo man ohne Helm fahren könnte....

Apropos: Welcher Laden in HH hat eine größere Auswahl an Dirthelmen da? CNC und Kackstadt schonmal nicht. Protektoren bräuchte ich auch.

Malente: Bin ich eher nicht dabei, da notorisch in Geldnot.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Mai 2009)

Ich bin "leider" mit den Pfadis in Dänemark, ist eine Tradition von uns Pfingsten wegzudüsen. 

Ein S-H Ticket würde bei 5 Personen = 29 euro für das Ticket geteilt durch 5 gleich 5,80 Euro machen. Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, nutz sie! Ich war gerade erst in Malente, letztes Wochenende und die Strecke macht momentan mehr Fun den eh und je! 

Durch das teilweise ausgewaschene Bett, und somit schon teilweise bösen Steinfeldern könnte Malte mal seine Dorado richtig austesten, die SL 1 ATA plus auf 170mm und ordentlich druck in dem par hab ich letztens auf 1mm vor durchschlag bekommen  Du bist wohl einfach zu langsam gefahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Mai 2009)

Die Dorado hat in Malente einen prima Job gemacht. Schön linear, ohne durchzuschlagen. Ein Traum

Sag mal, hast du eine kompetente Meinung zu Wanderstockholz?


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (27. Mai 2009)

hmm,
Dann muss ich doch passen, mir fehlt nähmlich noch der HELM! >.<

PS:
Daddelmann du bist Pfadfinder? oO


Greets
Damian


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Mai 2009)

Du etwa auch? Dann wären wir schon drei. Ich habe bis gestern von unserer Wochenendtour durch die Eifel gekotzt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2009)

in Malente eine DH Gabel durchzuschlagen ist ja auch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Es sei denn man provoziert es. 

B.O.C. am Friedrich-Ebert-Damm hat alle Giro Flak Helme da.

Ich/wir würde gerne mal in die Harburger Berge kommen. Vielleicht dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Algeciras (28. Mai 2009)

Moin Leute!

ich zieh im august wohl wieder nach HH und hab hier in aachen dass MTBen angefangen. Leider kenn ich die Hamburger Berge nur vom Wildpark. Gibt es da ein paar strecken, die was können? Single-Trails? DH? und wie sind die förster so drauf? und gibt es strecken mit north shore elementen? und und und gibt ja soviel zu fragen, wenn man ein neues revier erkundet...

bin leider zurzeit aufgrund von Tossy III außer gefecht. ab august kann ich aber voll einsteigen. 

meld euch

grüße
jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2009)

Also: Toblerone, Naturknaller, Fernsehturm und Filthy-Trails werden dir bei uns nicht ersetzt, schöne Singletrails und ein paar gebaute Strecken die Spaß machen gibts trotzdem.
@Freeride: Wann wärst du denn dabei? Mir würden Montag oder Sonntag passen.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Mai 2009)

VIP Damian VIP schrieb:


> >.<
> 
> PS:
> Daddelmann du bist Pfadfinder? oO
> ...



Ja normal, du nicht? 


Also in Malente kann man die Gabel durchschlagen, wenn man beim kleinen Roadgap den Drop extrem weit springt. Aber macht momentan wirklich hammer Laune, will demnächst nochmal hin.


Achso was ich ankündigen wollte: Bei mir an den Trails hatten Jus und ich ma überlegt vielleicht ein Bauwochenende zu starten. Werkzeug ist bestellt und auch gestern angekommen. 5 x BW Spaten. 
-> gedacht war: Freitag Ankunft und Biken. Samstag gleich loslegen mit bauen bis zum abend und bis kurz vor Sonnenuntergang noch ein paar Runden biken zu gehen. Sonntag ebenfalls gleiches Schema. 
-> Übernachtung: direkt am Berg ist ne art privater Zelt und Campingplatz, wo ich mal fragen werde, wie sowas ausschaut und nach sanitären Anlagen anfragen werde und zuzüglich auch die Preise herausfinden möchte. 

Schöne Grüße,

Daddelmann


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Mai 2009)

fahrrad pagels in horn hat auch viele dirtschalen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2009)

Danke Thomas für den Ladentipp.
@Daddel: Wäre dabei, wenn du rechtzeitig Bescheid gibst.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Mai 2009)

ja mach ich, dauert mindestens 3 Wochen bis dahin, eher mehr.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2009)

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass CNC zuviel Geld verdient? Die haben nur noch 3 Tage die Woche auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (28. Mai 2009)

sie versuchen einfach das zu machen, was sie einzigallein können: online verkaufen.

aber vielleicht ist es auch eine folgerung der wirtschaftskriese, dass selbst die damit zu kämpfen haben und nicht genug kunden kommen und so eben ne art kurzarbeit machen.... who knows?!


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Mai 2009)

@lord shadow
bei Flair BMX haben die King Kong Helme. Ansonsten fahr ich nen Fox Transition http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Bb64d07f63fbb0757c842c60663c8a5f9&method=m_product&nodeID=&pageID=1_m_1545_1_2&productID=a290e0d8e7e459e56b883674c29f08e4. Wiegt nur 270 gr die Schüssel.

@mr freeride
60 oder 61 in Winterberg geworden. Saubere Leistung


ansonsten wäre ich am Montag auch für ne HaBe Tour zu haben


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2009)

Dann sind wir ja schonmal zwei.
Den Transition hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich müsste ihn halt mal aufprobieren. Und das ist in HH etwas schwierig.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (28. Mai 2009)

Ha,
Ich war mal Pfadfinder. 
Bin bis zu den Rovern rauf bis die Gruppe einfach kein Spaß mehr gemacht hat...
War bei der DPSG hier in Hamm.


Greets
Damian


----------



## Jay Norco (28. Mai 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Ein S-H Ticket würde bei 5 Personen = 29 euro




nee nee 36 euro und dann noch fahrrad karte kumpel


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube wir müssen mal einen Freeride-Outdoor-Trip zu dritt machen (außer es wollen noch andere hartgesottene mit).


----------



## Jay Norco (28. Mai 2009)

ne danke zottl ich geh lieber bergabrollen


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Mai 2009)

VIP Damian VIP schrieb:


> Ha,
> Ich war mal Pfadfinder.
> Bin bis zu den Rovern rauf bis die Gruppe einfach kein Spaß mehr gemacht hat...
> War bei der DPSG hier in Hamm.
> ...



das ist eben die Folgerung, wenn man im Alter von 15-20 keine eigene Gruppe leiten kann/muss. hätte ich meine kleinen nicht, dann wäre ich auch schon längst weg... Aber so hat man eben seinen Grund. Bzw. bin ich auch in der Stammesleitung und kann so das verwirklichen, was mir so im Kopfe vorschwebt.

außerdem darf man leider nicht vergessen: pfadfinder sind nicht gleich pfadfinder, wenn auch die grundzüge immer die gleichen sind. das ist das selbe mit mountainbiker, ich lass mich auch nur ungern dirt-biker nennen oder so... alle fahren fahrrad im extremen bereich, aber dennoch sind sie unterschiedlich.

Aber sei mir nicht böse, wer bei der dpsg aufhört, kann ich nur gutfinden. war doch die dpsg die marode häuser kauft, sie sanieren und dann für viel geld verkaufen?! sowas nennt man nicht pfadfinderei, sowas nennt man steuerhinterziehung und firmenarbeit. das nur nebenbei. Da kann ich mir eben auch so das Denken der führenden Personen ganz gut vorstellen. Wir haben da auch nen vergleichbaren zweiten Pfadiverein im selben ort und im selben haus, mit dem wir uns das da teilen. Aber bei den schwächt sich das langsam ab, nachdem da mal ordentliches führungspersonal ist. Naja nun kann ich meinen schnabel wieder halten und meinen dpsg-rassismus wieder einpacken xD

wenn malte jezz bei der dpsg ist, hab ich mir ein feind gemacht


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Mai 2009)

gebt mal ne antwort, dafür dass ich meine klappe so weit aufgerissen hab, müsst ihr mir schon eine draufdonnern


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (28. Mai 2009)

haha, xD
passt schon, bin eigentlich glaub schon ca 2 Jahre raus.
Und um ehrlich zu sein ich hab mich nie ums Management gekümmert sondern eher dafür gesorgt das ich der Showman und lustige typ im Stamm war. 
Was die da an krummen Sachen am laufen haben/hatten wollt ich garnet wissen.^^

Hast icq, msn oder so?
Wollt hier net den Bike thread mit Offtop zuspammen 


Greets
Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2009)

Ist doch egal, wir sind hamburger Freerider und Pfadfinderrei hat doch auch was mit FREE zu tun, oder?
Keine Angst, ich bin bei den Royal Rangern. Uns mag zwar auch keiner, weil wir nicht im deutschen und damit auch nicht im internationalen Dachverband sind und unser Verband auch noch Teil der Pfingstkirche ist, aber auf jeden Fall in unserem Stamm ist eine Menge verdammt korrekter Leute und ich habe obwohl ich Atheist bin einen Leitungsposten (15-18 Jährige) bekommen und wir kommen gut miteinander aus, auch wenn mir ab und an mal jemand erzählt ich wäre mit Jesus glücklicher (....obwohl, wenn sie gut aussieht und andere ordentliche Qualitäten hat)


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Mai 2009)

naja dachverbände gibs wie sand am mehr, mir fallen allerdings nur die wosm und die wfis ein, in der wir auch sind. wosm hat sich millionen pfadis, wfis ein paar tausend, von daher kennt man sich auch ganz gut, aber international sind wir auch. auf jeden kontinent sind wir vertreten und in jeder region auch und wir sind gründungsverein  haben noch eine kopie vom orginalen gründungsvertrag an der wand höngen.


damian: klette91 ät googlemail dot com = msn + e-mai 


malte: ich hab grad euere website im auge, euer stammesbzeichen kenn ich irgendwo her, habs vielleicht auch mal als abzeichen abgestaubt...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2009)

Zerstückel mal deine Mailadresse, sonst gibts Spam.
malte[punkt]viergutz[ät]gmx[punkt]de


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Mai 2009)

bekomm eh schon täglich 10 stück^^ bald geb ich die auch wieder auf^^, alle 1,5 jahre muss ne neue daher^^ aber ich hab ja noch 198 @flowland.de adressen frei, die anderen beiden besetze ich schon


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (28. Mai 2009)

vip.damian.vip at [hotmail] Punkt de


Greets
Damian


----------



## kowski (29. Mai 2009)

Hey Jungs, 
ich melde mich auch nochmal.  

Wie schauts bei Euch am Wochenende aus? Ich habe überlegt am Sonntag vielleicht nach Schulenberg zu fahren. Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse? Hätte noch Platz im Auto. 

Gruß Jakob


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte schon Lust, aber wir haben Besuch von der Verwandschaft. Da die aber eh nach Hagenbeck wollen, würde ich evtl. mitfahren. Mal schauen wie fit ich bin, habe bis Mittwoch mit Magen-Darm flachgelegen.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (29. Mai 2009)

Würd auch mitmachen hab aber kein Helm...
Erlädige ich alles am 16.6 zu meinem 18ten Geburtstag. 

Achja,
Kennt einer von euch jemanden der ein Schwarzes vllt ein Dunkelarmygrünes Kona Stinky fährt?

Einer geht bei mir auf die Schule der so eines fährt nur hatte ich nie die gelegenheit ihn anzusprechen weil ich den nie auf dem Bike gesehen habe, aber es parkt immer am Fahrradständer vor/in der Schule. :X


Greets
Damian


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2009)

Ich fürchte ohne Schüssel lassen sie dich nicht rein. Hast du gar keinen Helm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VIP Damian VIP (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hab garkeinen Helm.
Klingt ******** ist aber so. xD
Bin nicht der, der Tausende Euros auf einen Schlag ausgibt.
Als erstes war das Bike dran und jetzt kommt nur Dämpfer und dann die Protektoren und Helm. 


Greets
Damian


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2009)

An deiner Stelle hätte ich mit dem Helm angefangen. Dann kannste wenigstens fahren


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2009)

Njoa halten wir Montag fest. Ich spreche das noch mal mit meinen Leuten hier ab. 
Wobei die meisten auf Single Trail heizen aus sind. (für alles andere das falsche Rad)

Einigen wir uns auf Bergab?

@ kosh
hey danke. Hätte ich mal meine Kondition nicht unterschätzt und hätte mehr pedaliert. Aber fürs erste Rennen bin ich recht zufrieden.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (29. Mai 2009)

hmm...
Da ist was dran.
Aber lange dauerts ja nicht mehr...

Ich würde mir ja nen TLD holen die Frage ist aber ob sich ein TLD für nen Anfänger lohnt.(?)


Greets
Damian


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2009)

Jau, Singletrails am Montag in den HaBes. Bergab schneller, als bergauf.

TroyLee ist halt teuer. Wenn du drauf knallst ist ärgerlich. Haben aber nen guten Ruf. Ich bleibe bei Speci.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (29. Mai 2009)

hm,
Mal sehen was sich ergibt muss noch paar alten Krams von mir bei eBay reinstellen.

So bin mal jetzt zur Schule. 

Bis später vllt.


Greets
Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kowski (30. Mai 2009)

moion moin,

das Wetter wird morgen ziemlich übel sein, werde wohl nicht nach Schulenberg fahren. 
Fährt heute jemand? Nicolo, bist Du bei Deinem Spot? 

Gruß Jakob


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2009)

Morgen findet bei uns in Buchholz das Stevens-MTB-Rennen statt und ich werde den Tag über dort sein und Unterschriften für unsere Dirtstrecke sammeln, da das Ganze von der Stadt abgelehnt wurde


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2009)

so ist dann nun einer am Montag dabei wenn es nicht regnet? Wir brauchen noch jemanden der uns die Strecken noch mal zeigt?

Cu


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dabei und kenne auch einige Trails in den HaBes, der Fischbeker Heide und dem Rosengarten. 12 Uhr an der Kärntener Hütte?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2009)

alles klar! Um 12! Hoffen wir das es nicht regnet!

Kosh wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## kowski (31. Mai 2009)

moin moin,

ist denn heute niemand bei dem geilen wetter unterwegs? 

gruß jakob


----------



## de_reu (31. Mai 2009)

VIP Damian VIP schrieb:


> Würd auch mitmachen hab aber kein Helm...
> Erlädige ich alles am 16.6 zu meinem 18ten Geburtstag.
> 
> Achja,
> ...



Kleb' doch einfach mal nen Zettel dran....


----------



## schläferchriz (31. Mai 2009)

moin.
also montag ist doch mal ne ansage. ich wäre auch dabei. erste frage. wie komm ich mit öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln zur hütte? fährt jemand vom hauptbahnhof aus? 
frage zwei: soll es auch bergauf gehen? wenn ja wird es schon wieder schwer...
würd mich aber trotzdem freuen wenn es klappt. 
mfg chris


----------



## kosh_hh (31. Mai 2009)

bin morgen mit freundin auch am start - bis dahin


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Mai 2009)

von uns aus nicht bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (31. Mai 2009)

was meint ihr eigentlich mit nicht bergauf

in den habes gibts keinen Lift (kenn jedenfalls keinen) - von daher müssen wir halt auch rauf, wenn wir wieder runter wollen. Viele Trails bedeuten auch viele Anstiege und um von Trail zu Trail zu kommen müssen wir halt auch fahren.

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, das es wie bei der Enduro Challenge läuft. Gemütlich von Trail zu Trail bergrauf und dann halt bergab so schnell wie jeder kann


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Mai 2009)

Genau so isses. Und wenns zu steil wird schieben wir halt.

Zur Kärnterner Hütte:
Mit der S-Bahn bis Neuwiedenthal, dann an der großen Straße nach links und etwa 1km fahren. Auf der rechten Seite ist dann ein großer Parkplatz und die Kärntener Hütte. Wir können uns auch um halb 12 auf dem S-Bahnhof Harburg Treffen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Mai 2009)

Wie ist das Wetter nörlich der Elbe? Hier super Wenn gewünscht gebe ich morgen um ca. 10 Uhr nochmal einen südlichen Wetterbericht ab.

@kosh:Setz doch mal deinen Fox Helm auf, dann kann ich den mal aufprobieren.


----------



## de_reu (31. Mai 2009)

12:00 KH? cool, würde mich auch mal wieder einklinken..

Cu Delf


----------



## schläferchriz (1. Juni 2009)

und ich muss leider grad absagen


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (1. Juni 2009)

Moinsen,
Ich hoffe ihr habt/hattet Spaß am Ausritt heute. 

Wollte fragen ob jemand hier ein Hope Entlüftungskit hat?
Und ob mir Derjenige vllt. meine M6ti entlüften könnte.


Greets
Damian


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juni 2009)

Haha njoa hatten wir!
Leider wusste ich 0 was mich erwartet und hatte komplett das falsche Setup mit 

Aber nächstes mal bin ich schlauer.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (2. Juni 2009)

haha. 
bis nächstes mal versuch ich nen Helm aufzutreiben. 

Habt ihr paar pics gemacht?


Greets
Damian


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juni 2009)

dann treip auch lieber mal ne lange Sattelstütze oder gleich ein Enduro auf 

Pics gibts keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerJung82 (3. Juni 2009)

Moin Leute,

da ich quasi Anfänger bin wollte ich mich ein wenig informieren. Habe erst seit dieser Woche ein passables Mountainbike und wollte mich mal umhören was für einen Anfänger geeignet ist. Mit euch werde ich sicherlich nicht mithalten können. Aber darauf will ich hinarbeiten. Bin im Besitz einer Poison Arsen mit dem ich wirklich zufrieden bin. Nun bin auf Ausschau nach geeigenten Strecken um mich im Gelände mit dem Ding auszutoben und mich langsam mit dem Teil vertraut zu machen. Zufällig fahren ich und meine Freundin im Sommer an den Stocksee. Ganz in der Nähe soll ja der Malente Bike Park sein. Lohnt es sich für Anfänger wie uns diesen Bike Park auszutesten oder sollten wirs lieber lassen?

Bin für jede Hilfe und Info offen und hoffe auf viele nette Stunden im norddeutschen Gelände.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2009)

Malente ist kein Bikepark, sondern eine lokale DH Strecke mit etwa 1min Fahrzeit. Die Strecke macht tierisch Spaß und ist, wenn man alles mitnimmt, aber nicht unbedingt anfänger geeignet. Man kann aber alles umfahren und sich rantasten. Wirklich gefährliche Stellen gibts nicht.


----------



## HamburgerJung82 (3. Juni 2009)

@Lord Shadow

Danke für deine Info. Das klingt trotzdem interessant. Werden da auf jeden Fall mal vorbeiradeln im Sommer. Gibt es bestimmte Gegenden im hamburger Gebiet dass sich gut eignet um die Räder für Anfängerverhältnisse ein bisschen zu quälen?

Gruß,
HamburgerJung


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2009)

Harburger Berge sind für ein All Mountain perfekt. Du kannst dich selbst auf die Suche machen ( eventuell etwas ermüdend) oder dich uns mal anschließen, wenn wir unterwegs sind (wir warten unten auch wenn du oben wartest)


----------



## HamburgerJung82 (3. Juni 2009)

Die Einladung klingt auf jeden Fall verlockend. Ich denke aber ich sollte mich erstmal mit dem Rad richtig anfreunden. Ein Arbeitskollege hat das bis vor 2 Jahren sehr intensiv betrieben und war regelmäßig in den harburger Bergen unterwegs. Einem Kumpel hats bei ner Tour fast den Hals abgetrennt weils da damals zumindest Leute gab die was gegen die biker hatten die dort rumgefahren sind. Kann jemand dazu was sagen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2009)

Noch nie was passiert hier in HH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerJung82 (3. Juni 2009)

Wird wohl etwas länger her sein. 

Naja. Ich werde mich erstmal bisschen in meiner Gegend umschauen. Wobei Niendorf und Umgebung nicht wirklich viel hergeben. Zumindest habe ich bis jetzt nix gefunden. War am Montag 3 Stunden untwerwegs. Aber ausser Parks und flachen Waldstücken ist hier nicht viel zu holen. Das beste was ich gefunden habe war ein ca 20 cm breiter Trampelpfad der eigentlich ziemlich lang war. Der Pfad war sehr holprig und bestand links und rechts aus 1 meter hohen Brennesseln. Das hat auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht. Aber das ist ja nicht das wahre. 
Hoffe ich finde hier in der Umgebung was gutes. Keinen Bock täglich mit der Bahn oder dem Auto zum Biken zu fahren.

p.s.

Ich werde sicherlich das Angebot mich eurer Gruppe anzuschliessen annehmen. Hoffe dass ihr nicht zu lange auf mich warten müsst.


----------



## supermaniac (3. Juni 2009)

moin mal wieder!
gestern bei cnc hat mir jemand was von north shore elementen im volkspark erzählt, die sollen ganz in der nähe von einem restaurant sein - weiß da jemand was von? gibts die noch?
danke und gruß
marten


----------



## neubicolt (4. Juni 2009)

supermaniac schrieb:


> moin mal wieder!
> gestern bei cnc hat mir jemand was von north shore elementen im volkspark erzählt, die sollen ganz in der nähe von einem restaurant sein - weiß da jemand was von? gibts die noch?
> danke und gruß
> marten



das im Volkspark was sein soll hab ich auch schon gehört, hab aber auch keine weiteren Infos. Werd mich demnächst mal auf die Suche machen denk ich...

b.t.w. hab neulich 2 Jungs auf nem Cannondale Moto gesehen die von der S1 in Richtung Stadtpark fuhren! Evtl. tummeln die sich hier ja auch rum und können mal sagen wohin es ging...

ich war letzte Woche in Leogang, das war spassig!!!! ...

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juni 2009)

Hey, willkommen zurück. Lange nix von dir gehört. Carsten war doch richtig, oder?


----------



## neubicolt (4. Juni 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hey, willkommen zurück. Lange nix von dir gehört. Carsten war doch richtig, oder?



Nee, Christian, macht nix, is wirklich schon paar Tage her. Hal leider immer wenig Zeit (Arbeit und Studium nebenbei)...


----------



## supermaniac (5. Juni 2009)

hab die northshore elemente gefunden, sieht nach einem gemütlichen kleinen übungsgelände aus. nichts großes, aber eben wenigstens etwas. befinden sich in einer senke neben dem "Bauernhaus".


----------



## flensbernd (6. Juni 2009)

fuer spontane:

heute, samstag, 14.00 KH

eine lockere 2h Runde drehen...


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (6. Juni 2009)

Uff du fährst n Foes 2:1?
In HH? find ich geil xD


Greets
Damian


----------



## flensbernd (6. Juni 2009)

VIP Damian VIP schrieb:


> Uff du fährst n Foes 2:1?
> In HH? find ich geil xD
> 
> 
> ...



mein masochismus haelt sich in grenzen. ne fahr kona in hh.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juni 2009)

So jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder mit einem Selbstzitat.


Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir müssen mal einen Freeride-Outdoor-Trip zu dritt machen (außer es wollen noch andere hartgesottene mit).



Wir sind so weit, dass diese Aktion in den Sommerferien wahrscheinlich tatsächlich steigt. Unser Termin zum Losfahren wäre der 19.7 oder der 26.7. Hätte noch jemand Interesse mitzukommen?
Programm: Tagsüber Freeriden und nachts im Zelt irgendwo im Wald und Kochen auf Feuer/Gas/Spiritus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2009)

1. Gleiche Frage nochmal (siehe oben)

2.Am Samstag/sonntag jemand unterwegs? Auch gerne mal wieder in der City!


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (10. Juni 2009)

Was heisst unterwegs...
Ich drehe fast jeden Tag ne runde auf dem Demo auch wenns auf die Muskeln geht. xD
Aber ich hab kein Helm vllt nur um bisschen Abzuhängen oder ne kleine Tour die nciht zu anstrengend ist.


Greets
Damian


----------



## de_reu (11. Juni 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 1. Gleiche Frage nochmal (siehe oben)
> 
> 2.Am Samstag/sonntag jemand unterwegs? Auch gerne mal wieder in der City!



ich wäre am WE wieder mit am Start...
bevorzugt allerdings HaBe
CU De


----------



## neubicolt (11. Juni 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> ich wäre am WE wieder mit am Start...
> bevorzugt allerdings HaBe
> CU De



HaBe wär ich denk ich mal wieder dabei mit meinem SX...könnte mich evtl. jemand aus HH-City mitnehmen, mein Audi A3 wurde gestohlen, hab momentan kein Auto


----------



## de_reu (11. Juni 2009)

neubicolt schrieb:


> HaBe wär ich denk ich mal wieder dabei mit meinem SX...könnte mich evtl. jemand aus HH-City mitnehmen, mein Audi A3 wurde gestohlen, hab momentan kein Auto



Kann dich auf jedenfall mitnehmen, wie sieht's mit Sa. aus? sollen wir da mal was fest machen?
14:00 KH?
bin morgen in willingen, also off, lass Fr. spät abends noch mal checken...

Cu de


----------



## de_reu (11. Juni 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> ...
> 14:00 KH?
> bin morgen in willingen, also off, lass Fr. spät abends noch mal checken...
> 
> Cu de



@f'bernd, lordS:
mit am Start?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2009)

Ich nur noch Sonntags!


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich nur noch Sonntags!



O.K. So. 12:00 KH?!

@Christian: könnte dich mitnehmen; allerdings ist mein Handy im Sauerland abgesoffen....

Cu de


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juni 2009)

Ja, dann melde ich mich hier auch mal. Bin zwar net ganz so der Feerider, aber das macht ja nischt.
Habe mit meinem ungefederten alten Rad dieses jahr schon sehr vieles gemacht, zu vieles
gabel putt. repariert, aber trotzdem hole ich mir nu nen CUbe LTD Team 20" Green+Black oder Black

Frage: KH, wer bzw. was, wo ist das? Hamburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (13. Juni 2009)

KH= kärntner hütte in den harburger bergen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2009)

What about morgen?


----------



## Jay Norco (13. Juni 2009)

immernoch laufräder los und zu faul für haBes.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juni 2009)

achso, harburger berge.
hätte ich auch mal bock daruf, muss nur noch warten bis ich halt dat cube gekauft habe.


----------



## Bikertimo (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo leute,

also ich wäre auch gerne dabei Harburgerberge biken. sagt bescheid, wenn ich zeit haben und ihr lust würde ich mitkommen;-)


lg


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, dass ich in den ferien mal Zeit habe, nur seit ihr wahrscheinlich alle so 3-5 Jahre älter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (14. Juni 2009)

jetzt musst du und auch verraten, wie alt du bist 

für nächsten sonntag schon was geplant? war lange nicht mehr richtig unter leuten mit bike und würd mal gern wieder ne kleinere gechillte bergab-spot runde drehen... jemand dabei?


----------



## Jay Norco (14. Juni 2009)

hmm wenn der lrs wieder da ist raff ich mich vllt auch mal wieder auf in die haBes zu rollen. aber ich gehe eher nach malley als in die haBes


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Juni 2009)

habes hab ich momentan auch kb. abgesehn davon, dass ich die hahnheide in der ich heute mir freundin war, durchkämmen möchte. aber malente is mir zu weit weg für sonntag. dachte eher an den westlichen spot von hh ?


----------



## Jay Norco (14. Juni 2009)

hö?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juni 2009)

Bin vielleicht dabei. Schaun mer moal.


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Juni 2009)

können wa ja dienstag unter 6 augen besprechen


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juni 2009)

Du hast aber mitbekommen, dass ich den 23.6. meine, oder?


----------



## Jay Norco (14. Juni 2009)

1933 die wolken waren schwarz die vögel gingen zu fuß.


wovon redet ihr jungs?!


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Juni 2009)

achja, haha, hatte ich ganz vergessen xD


malte, damian und ich treffen uns bald und besprechen was bezüglich den ferien


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (14. Juni 2009)

Genau. 
Falls noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat könnt ihr auch kommen.


Greets
Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (14. Juni 2009)

ferien=saalbach nix zeit udn evtl am ende noch eine woche bad wildbad mit alutech teamfahrern


----------



## HamburgerJung82 (15. Juni 2009)

Moin Leute. 
War gestern mit meinem Bike das erste mal in den HaBes. Das macht ansich ja ordentlich Spaß. Da ich eigentlich niemanden Kenne der dort fährt habe ich meine Freundin mitgeschleppt. Was keine gute Idee. Nach ner knappen Stunde ist sie erstmal übern Lenker geflogen. Eigentlich nicht so lustig, aber es ist ja nix passeirt. Leider war der Tag dann erstmal gelaufen. Möchte bald wieder hin um mich weiter mit meinem Bike anzufreunden. Doch diesmal lieber ohne Anhang.


----------



## humptidei (15. Juni 2009)

hey nicolo... 
was besprecht ihr denn bezüglich der ferien, bauaktionen etwa?


----------



## humptidei (15. Juni 2009)

ok, ich weiß bescheid


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2009)

Und, kommst du?


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Juni 2009)

da könnte ich vllt. vormittags zeit haben und vllt. auch schon mein LTD Team
dann habe ich aber nur zeit für brunsberg oder was hier in der nähe zwischen handeloh und buchholz
ich bin 14, werde im august 15 und wohne in handeloh


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2009)

Ne, bei dem Dienstagstreffen geht es um eine Freeridetour die wir im Sommer planen. Wir wollen das da alles absprechen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2009)

Unsere geplante Tour. Alles was damit zu tun hat bitte da rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6022194#post6022194


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juni 2009)

hat jemand diesen sonntag lust auf ne streetsession? sonntag sind auch die cycledays in hh, da wollte ich auch n bissle was mitschneiden. nicht all zu sehr... und dann eben bissle in der city biken. big bikes sind natürlich das gremium. wer dennoch mit dirt kommen möchte, kann das auch. wer hat interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2009)

Au Ja! Da hätte ich mal wieder richtig Bock drauf! Evtl. bringe ich noch 1 oder 2 Buchholzer BMXer mit!


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juni 2009)

sauber  damian kommt auch


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2009)

12 Uhr oder früher?


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juni 2009)

12 hatte ich auch zu damian gesagt. wo wollen wir uns treffen


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juni 2009)

schade, ich wollte gerade fragen, ob sonntag vormittag jemand lust hat hier in der umgebung, lohbergen was zu machen.
hat sonst jemand samstag nachmittag bock auf Pferdekopf, brunsberg oder ähnliches halt lohbergen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2009)

12 Uhr Kunsthallenpyramide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juni 2009)

optimal, für jeden findbar und für ne streetsession unversichtbar


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2009)

hiiiieeeeerrr!! Ich bin auch dabei! Hoffentlich ist gutes Wetter.
Gut möglich das ich noch ein paar mitbringe.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Juni 2009)

sauber  


p.s wenn wir uns irgendwann wieder spalten, weil wir spots anfahren wollen, dann würde ich aber volkspark nicht empfelen, gell niko :
P ???


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juni 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 12 Uhr Kunsthallenpyramide?


das doch hamburg, oder?
ich kannleider nur hier umgebung(nahe umgebung) buchholz


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2009)

Jau, das ist Hamburg.
Was hast du denn morgen Nachmittag vor? 16 Uhr Pferdekopf? Also der Hügel im Büsenbachtal, der weiter in Richtung Buchholz liegt und insgesamt kleiner ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juni 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jau, das ist Hamburg.
> Was hast du denn morgen Nachmittag vor? 16 Uhr Pferdekopf? Also der Hügel im Büsenbachtal, der weiter in Richtung Buchholz liegt und insgesamt kleiner ist.


jo, das ist der pferdekopf und die zeit wäre auch gut.

wäre dann die generalprobe für mein LTD Team, was ich morgenfrüh abhole *freu*


----------



## Dreckskerl (20. Juni 2009)

Heyhey, muss leider mein kleines Schwarzes loswerden. Die, mit denen ich schon unterwegs war, kennen es ja. Werde wegen Umzugs (weitweg!) Hamburg verlassen und mein Rad wohl nicht mitnehmen kÃ¶nnen. Deswegen mÃ¶chte ich es gern jemandem Ã¼berlassen...

DrÃ¶ssiger ER Rahmen
Pike Team (140mm-95mm)
Xfusion Glyde RL DÃ¤mpfer, bis 130mm
kurbeln: shimano Hone
schaltwerk: shimano Alivio
umwerfer: shimano deore LX
schalthebel: shimano deore
Bremsen: Hayes nine 203mm (BelÃ¤ge sind nichtmal 10 mal gefahren)
SattelstÃ¼tze: Ritchey
LaufrÃ¤der: Mavic 321 disc
Reifen: Conti Gravity
Naben: vorne Marzocchi QR 20 plus; hinten shimano XT
steuersatz: Ritchey
vorbau: Ritchey

Schicke gerne Fotos & weitere Infos, Probenfahren ist natÃ¼rlich auch mÃ¶glich.

Erhoffe mir 800â¬ von dem Verkauf.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juni 2009)

@Lord Shadow:
nachher nicht vergessen. wenns schüttet rühig auch nen bissl später.
Treffen wir uns oben oder unten am parkplatz?

Nen paar Impressionen vom BIke angehängt


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2009)

Ich würde oben vorschlagen. Evtl. kann ich dir dann ja Brunsberg und Höllenschlucht zeigen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juni 2009)

ja, mal gucken
ich gehe nu tacho anbauen und helm einstellen.
dann shene wir und oben. kannst mich ja am bike erkenen
CUbe LTD Team schwarz

was nimmst du so an "verpflegung"  mit?
ich ~nen liter trinken und nen corny und nen pickup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2009)

So siehts aus!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Juni 2009)

Wo kann man den in hamburg fahren ? wo es auch drops gibt ? hab gehört in sülberg soll es ne kiesgrube geben aber genaues weiß ich nicht


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (20. Juni 2009)

NOCH, weiss ich es selber nicht.
Aber kannst dich ja zu den geplanten Treffen/Ausfahrten mit einklinken sowie ich es demnächst machen werde. 


Greets
Damian


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Juni 2009)

Wann gibts denn was ? bin aber praktischer anfänger


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (20. Juni 2009)

Ha dann biste sowas wie ich.^^
Die Ausfahrten sind eigentlich für alle Gedacht soweit ich das mitbekommen hab.
Bei den Trails gibts also für jeden was.
Treffen werden auch hier in diesem thread geplant, musst nur regelmäßig reinschauen damit du nichts verpasst.
Zum Beispiel machen wir Sonntag(Also Morgen) ne Street Session in der City, passen zu den Cycle Days.
Kannst dich auf den vorherigen tThreadseiten dazu umsehen.


Greets
Damian


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Juni 2009)

Morgen mach ich schon bei der sternfahrt mit , über die köhlbrandbrücke


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juni 2009)

joar, sind dann, wenn wetter passt zu zweit im anmarsch. schreib ich morgen früh nochma


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts bei euch mitm Wetter aus? Hier regnets Bindfäden.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (20. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub morgen wirds schwer...
Soll ganzen Tag regnerisch sein...

Wo finden die CycleDays eigentl statt?
Hab heute ne kleine Runde in der City von Mönckeberg str. über die Alter bis HafenCity gemacht un da war nichts los? :S


Greets
Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2009)

Also wenns Wetter morgen beim Aufstehen mäßig ist, dann bleibe ich hier. Dafür ist mir die Zugkarte dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juni 2009)

hvv ist morgen kostenlos  (autofreier sonntag) aber ist bei uns genauso


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2009)

Fahrradkarten muss man trotzdem zahlen, wie ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juni 2009)

aso, gut möglich....


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2009)

Fahrrad ist doch umsonst. Dann bin ich auf jeden Fall um 12 bei der Pyramide.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juni 2009)

ich hab weder bike noch bin i schmerzfrei 

di bin i aber am start... vielleicht mit meiner alten lady (1992er speci rennrad). wann trudelt ihr ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2009)

Um 17 Uhr. Eventuell komme ich einen Tick später.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juni 2009)

wie um 17 uhr, sry. haste dich vielleicht verschrieben???


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich hab weder bike noch bin i schmerzfrei
> 
> di bin i aber am start... vielleicht mit meiner alten lady (1992er speci rennrad). wann trudelt ihr ein?




also eigentlich ist an der kunsthalle 12 uhr treffen eingeplant. ich freu mich sehr, dass du kommst. hab auch das eine oder andere mit dir zu bequatschen  kommst du auch zu der uhrzeit?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2009)

Also:
Wir treffen uns morgen um 12 an der Kunsthalle zum Fahren und am Dienstag um 17 Uhr im Aloha, um unsere Tour zu planen. Hast du die Mail nicht gelesen?


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juni 2009)

ah, hab leider das "Di" falsch interpretiert. dachte das wäre sächsischer dialekt^^ Nun hab ichs gecheckt


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2009)

Na, denn bis morgen. Ich geh im Bett


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (20. Juni 2009)

Achsoooo,
Wo ist den das Aloah genau? :X


Greets
Damian


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2009)

Am Wolfshagen 1. Wie siehts bei euch mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit aus? Ich fahre jetzt gleich im Trockenen hier los.


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Juni 2009)

mirs n bissle komisch, kann sein, dass sich das noch ändert... erstmal bleib ich daheim. wenn ich mich umendscheide komm ich nach und meld mich bei malte aufs handy


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2009)

Ok, ich nehms mit und machs an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2009)

Achtung Nicolo:
Ich finde mein Handy nicht. Wir werden einfach gegen 13.30 nochmal bei der Pyramide vorbei kommen. Ich muss jetzt zum Zug!


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Juni 2009)

wir kommen nach.... damian und ich. dauert etwas. denke 13:00 bis 14:00 sind wir da


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2009)

Kannst doch anrufen. Handy ist wieder aufgetaucht! Wir treffen uns, wenn du anrufst!


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Juni 2009)

bestens


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2009)

Habe mal eine Tachokonstruktion für die Harztour gebastelt:


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Juni 2009)

du bist ein schatz 

ich fahre doch nicht mit meinem trekkingrucksack, sonder mit diesem netten Exemplar, welches ich von meinen ellis für meine Abschluss bekomme


----------



## Jay Norco (28. Juni 2009)

dakine apex sonst nix *hust*


----------



## humptidei (28. Juni 2009)

woah geil nicolo  den haste dir ja aber auch wirklich verdient


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2009)

Den Moab Jam wollte ich zuerst auch kaufen, fand ihn dann aber doch nicht so klasse.
Habe heute mit meinem neuen ACT Trail 32 mal ne Runde gedreht. Ergebnisse:
-im Wiegetritt zieht der Rucksack ziemlich zur Seite
-Abspringen, besonders Droppen erfordert mehr Kraft
-steile Rampen sind deutlich anstrengender
-hecklastige Landungen werden vom Hinterbau mit einem deutlichen "Klonk" kommentiert
-der Schwerpunkt bei Sprüngen geht nach hinten
-ab 45-50kmh schiebt der Rucksack recht kräftig. 
Fazit: Geht gut aber ich persönlich werde noch einige Trailrunden mit Rucksack drehen bevor ich damit auf Tour gehe.
Der Tacho tuts übrigens!






@Jonas: Der Apex ist erstens zu klein und zweitens viel zu teuer. Ich bin nicht bereit soviel für den Namen zu zahlen. Von der Optik mal ganz zu schweigen. Und Deuter macht einfach schon lange, sehr gute Rucksäcke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (28. Juni 2009)

joar, ich fahr demnächst zu gobetrotter und schau einfach mal...


----------



## Jay Norco (28. Juni 2009)

alter ich hab meine proteks auch an wenn ich fahre un hänge sie mir net an rucksack des ist keine deko. und ich fahre auch nicht touren mit nem 200mm big bike und häng mir ne iso madde hinten ran. also komm runter und dakine lässt deuter mal sowas von zerbersten kumpel. keine sorge kein mainstream geschnacke ich hatte nen deuter und der warn dreck gegen mein dakine


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2009)

Tja, was man nicht in den Beinen hat.....
Wir wollen eine Tour mit Big Bikes machen, können eine Tour mit Big Bikes machen und werden eine Tour mit Big Bikes machen!
Und ob du bei 1 Stunde Uphill die Protektoren die ganze Zeit tragen willst, weiß ich auch nicht. Übermäßige Hitzeentwicklung beeinträchtigt die Leistungsfähigkeit des Körpers immens.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Juni 2009)

kommt beide am besten einfach mal runter. jeder muss selber wissen, wie er was machen will, solange es einem dann gut geht, ist doch alles bestens...

 ich hab auf jeden fall einen test vor mir liegen von der bike (8/06) und da hat der dakine apex gut abgeschnitten mit bis auf das schweißtreibene rückensystem. Hilft mir nur leider nicht weiter, weil 20l Fassungsvermögen mir zu wenig ist. 25 + sollte schon sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2009)

25l hat schon fast mein Schlafsack Der Transalpine 30 hat den kaum geschluckt. Naja, was solls. Ist mein Rucksack halt voll.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Juni 2009)

ich hab mich für den entschieden -> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=vd_32802&k_id=0404&hot=0

der beitet das meiste, was ich mir wünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2009)

Gute Wahl, denke ich! Mir wäre er nur einen Tick zu klein.


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Juni 2009)

schon, aber er soll für andere sachen auch gedacht sein. ich nehm ja auch noch ne satteltasche mit...


----------



## Jay Norco (29. Juni 2009)

mhm mhm dann tourt mal. viel spaß und passt auf das euch keine bösen schwarzen männern mitschnaggen das wäre ja ach zu schade.


----------



## Jay Norco (29. Juni 2009)

da gewisse personen schon genörgelt haben nochmal für alle die mein vorherigen post lesen. IRONIE.

passender smiley -->


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juni 2009)

also in letzter zeit biste bissel angepisst und komisch.


----------



## Jay Norco (29. Juni 2009)

ich liebe euch auch alle. cnc kackt mir nur sowas von vorn koffer und ich werde älter. ( hm vllt gefällt mir dieser alterungsprozess nicht so) XD


----------



## tequesta (6. Juli 2009)

**** Polar CSxxx Trainingscomputer gefunden ***
*Fundort: Südlich der Elbe

Der "Verlierer" möge sich bitte unter Angabe von Modellbeschreibung und genauer eingegrenztem Abwurfort und -datum per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juli 2009)

Will hier mal wieder jemand fahren?


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte lust auf Brunsberg und Wilseder Berg 
bin zwar kein richtiger FRler, aber egal


----------



## Jay Norco (29. Juli 2009)

ich würde ja nur das casting meiner boxxer will nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Juli 2009)

Ich leih dir ne Stance mit 70mm

@blom: Könnte man Freitag oder Samstag mal drüber reden. Morgen werde ich wieder Trial fahren gehen.


----------



## Jay Norco (29. Juli 2009)

erstmal gibts ne eos 400D ich und ein freund haben da eine nette idee

dann wohl in dieser reihenfolge:
661 evolution
mx crowbar goggle stephen sword edition
element technics nickel wide flatbar.

weinachten gibts dann ne neue gabel und den rest des jahres fahr ich bmx.


----------



## de_reu (29. Juli 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Will hier mal wieder jemand fahren?



Jo, ich, und das jetzt neu auch in der 160mm Klasse...

BTW: könnte z.Z.: auch tagsüber


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Juli 2009)

Wann denn? Freitag, Samstag oder Sonntag wäre gut.
Würde sonst noch jemand mit nach Hahnenklee kommen?  Meine Mutter würde fahren, allerdings können wir nur eine weitere Person+Bike mitnehmen. Ich hätte Lust in den Ferien nochmal rocken zu gehen.
@delf: Sind die Nevegals in der Stick-E Mischung?
Und was hast du für ein Bike ergattert?


----------



## de_reu (30. Juli 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wann denn? Freitag, Samstag oder Sonntag wäre gut.
> Würde sonst noch jemand mit nach Hahnenklee kommen?  Meine Mutter würde fahren, allerdings können wir nur eine weitere Person+Bike mitnehmen. Ich hätte Lust in den Ferien nochmal rocken zu gehen.
> @delf: Sind die Nevegals in der Stick-E Mischung?
> Und was hast du für ein Bike ergattert?



Moin,

Das Bike is nen Remedy 8;
die Nevegals sind:" SWS Dual Tread Compound 50/60 John Tomac Signature"

Hahnenklee wäre ich ggf. auch dabei und könnte auch noch jemanden mitnehmen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Juli 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich leih dir ne Stance mit 70mm
> 
> @blom: Könnte man Freitag oder Samstag mal drüber reden. Morgen werde ich wieder Trial fahren gehen.


samstag
ich will freitag es endlich mal schaffen zur RSG zu fahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Juli 2009)

Wie siehts Samstag oder noch besser Montag mit Hahnenklee aus? Ich wäre definitiv für Montag, da wir am Samstag ewig schlange stehen.

@Blom: Mal abwarten wanns in den Park geht. Aber ich denke Samstag geht klar!


----------



## Dreckskerl (31. Juli 2009)

Braucht von  euch vielleicht jemand gerad n Enduro?

http://www.campus-hamburg.de/anzeig...te/detail/anzeige/11256_droessiger_eduro.html


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts Samstag oder noch besser Montag mit Hahnenklee aus? Ich wäre definitiv für Montag, da wir am Samstag ewig schlange stehen.
> 
> @Blom: Mal abwarten wanns in den Park geht. Aber ich denke Samstag geht klar!


dann brunsberg, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Juli 2009)

Brunsberg oder Pferdekopf. Es kommt noch einer aus Handeloh mit. Deshalb weiß ich auch noch nicht wann und wo wir uns treffen. Wahrscheinlich so bei 14:00 rum.

@Delf: Ich müsste wegen Montag bescheid wissen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2009)

Wir können uns auch Pfredekopf treffen und dann zum Brunsberg 
Noch einer aus meinem collen dörflein? wer? wo? kenn ich ihn? Link?


----------



## Timmö__ (31. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr evtl Bilder von euren Trails, die fürs Big Bike geeignet sind? Hatte überlegt nächstes We nach HH zu kommen - sofern es sich lohnt.

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Juli 2009)

Morgen 14:00 am Pferdekopf


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2009)

Ok, du kannst mit deiner Gabelpumpe doch auch reifen aufpumpen, gell?
mein reifen hinteh schwächekt nämlich etwas
nach gut 30km wird der lasch

also dann, bis morgen


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs mitm neuen Schlauch?
Luftpumpe ist auf jeden Fall im Gepäck (wenn auch eine normale).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (31. Juli 2009)

soo ich bin wohl bis ende des jahres raus ausm mtb zirkus. das neue projekt sollte wohl bis ende das jahres oder anfang des neuen fertig sein.


----------



## lepierre (1. August 2009)

boah was hab ich gelesen? montag hahnenklee und ein platz ist frei? hier ich will! denn ich hab montag frei  SC v10 dabei aber mangelndes fahrerisches koennen


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2009)

Hast du ein großes Auto? Uns fehlt nämlich momentan ein Platz bzw. wenn du mitwillst sogar 2...


----------



## lepierre (1. August 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hast du ein großes Auto? Uns fehlt nämlich momentan ein Platz bzw. wenn du mitwillst sogar 2...



nah... ich dachte ich zeck mich ein  in unseren bmw passt nix rein :/


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. August 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie wärs mitm neuen Schlauch?
> Luftpumpe ist auf jeden Fall im Gepäck (wenn auch eine normale).


ja, wenn das hole ich frühestens nächste woche nen neuen, aber das muss für heute noch halten*beten*
unsere pumpe kann ich net mitnehmen, ist ne fußpumpe(große)
die 2,5l wasser sind schon schwer genug

EDIT:
bis gleich/nachher.
ich gehe gleich essen, spiele noch ein bissl dann aufpumpen und los.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2009)

@lepierre: Könnten wir nicht alle Räder in delfs Wagen laden und bei dir dann auch noch zu zweit fahren? Zu viert mit Bikes wird das nämlich sicher nix im Kombi.


----------



## de_reu (2. August 2009)

15:30 Kh , Kurze Runde wer kommt noch ?


----------



## lepierre (3. August 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @lepierre: Könnten wir nicht alle Räder in delfs Wagen laden und bei dir dann auch noch zu zweit fahren? Zu viert mit Bikes wird das nämlich sicher nix im Kombi.



nu i wohl zu spaet, aber geklappt haette es allemal  schoen im dreier cabrio angeben  der hat auch so nen sportknopf aber dann schluckt das ding literweise pro kilometer , so kommt es mir vor


----------



## Jay Norco (6. August 2009)

soooo hier mal mein neues spielzeug. ende des jahres wird es wohl fertig sein dann bin i wieder dabei.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. August 2009)

Garnicht schlecht, aber dein Kona gefiel mir besser.
Sieht relativ leicht aus. Was wiegts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (7. August 2009)

4 kg mit dämpfer


----------



## mylow (7. August 2009)

hallo die damen, moin die herren.

ich möcht mich kurz vorstellen.
bin neu im forum - doch schon länger in hh.
fr in hh ist schwierig aber auch die stadt lockt ...

hiermit bin ich in der stadt unterwegs, wenn ich spaß will ...

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. August 2009)

mehr als geile Gabel 

@ jay Norco
sehr sehr feiner Rahmen! Bau ihn schnell auf 
Ich habe die Transition-Jungs gerade in Whistler beim Burger essen gesehen.
Du willst nicht zufällig eine schöne 66 SL1 ATA ´07 für den Rahmen haben oder?


----------



## Daddelmann (10. August 2009)

hat jemand von euch bock mal wieder zusammen irgendwo ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## mylow (10. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> mehr als geile Gabel



... merci.



Daddelmann schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch bock mal wieder zusammen irgendwo ne runde zu drehen?



JA. WANN UND WO?
MFG


----------



## Daddelmann (10. August 2009)

mir egal, hauptsache biken. vor allem ist die frage auch was.... cc, enduro oder freiritt? ich mach alles mit


----------



## lepierre (10. August 2009)

mylow schrieb:


> hallo die damen, moin die herren.
> 
> ich möcht mich kurz vorstellen.
> bin neu im forum - doch schon länger in hh.
> ...



der hund guckt saugut in die kamera. und bike ist auch nice!


----------



## mylow (10. August 2009)

lepierre schrieb:


> der hund guckt saugut in die kamera. und bike ist auch nice!




thanx. 
den blick hat er drauf - zum steineerweichen.
mfg


----------



## Jay Norco (10. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> mehr als geile Gabel
> 
> @ jay Norco
> sehr sehr feiner Rahmen! Bau ihn schnell auf
> ...




hiu und wie hab eigentlich nur 2 gabeln im blick für den rahmen 66 ata(wäre sehr perfektin weiß ) oder eine lyrik u-turn. weiteres können ma gerne per pn beschnaggen.(bin aber momentan blank wie ein babypo sage ich dir jetzt schonmal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. August 2009)

ist eine 180er gabel nicht zuviel von de reinbauhöhe her? soll ja bissel halten der rahmen.


----------



## Jay Norco (10. August 2009)

ich kann darin auch 200m dc forken fahren und ata lässt sich traveln kumpel


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. August 2009)

servus

ich suche einen im Großraum Hamburg-Lübeck der ein Trek Remedy 8,9 in 17,5 oder 19 Zoll besitzt!!!
Ist einer da draußen????

Cu

@ Jay Norco
ja ist weiß (siehe mein Slayer)
hm ja mal sehen wann die ersten anderen Angebote kommen


----------



## Jay Norco (10. August 2009)

schon gesehen. naja gabel wird wohl eh als letztes gekauft von daher verkauf sie mal lieber anderweitig


----------



## mylow (10. August 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> mir egal, hauptsache biken. vor allem ist die frage auch was.... cc, enduro oder freiritt? ich mach alles mit



... mir auch egal.

BEI DIR ODER MIR?
ich wohne direkt am hbf - hab somit primär cityambiente zu bieten.
und du?

"...und einfach nur so, nicht weil es geld bringt, 
nicht weil es nützt,
nicht damit andere es bewundern,
einfach nur so ..."

mfg


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. August 2009)

Jonas und Marzocchi? Da hat jemand JayNos Account gehackt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (11. August 2009)

also ich persönlich würde dir und jedem anderem empfelen eine stahlfeder 66 zu kaufen, sofern er halt nicht viel gewicht sparen will. ansprechverhalten ist eigentlich sehr gut. durchschlagfestigkeit auch, nur sackt sie gerne mal etwas durch und ist insgesamt halt anders. ich glaub ich bau mal das par aus und knall da ordentlichen luftdruck rauf...^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. August 2009)

Und mit Daddel stimmt auch was nicht....
Lad doch mal ein paar schöne Harzfotos hoch!


----------



## Daddelmann (11. August 2009)

also hab nun par ausgebaut. läuft im stand sehr gut. lässt sich nun gut straff abstimmen, für meine verhältnisse.... harzfotos folgen gleich in meinem fotoalbum

@mylow

also ich hab ab morgen für 3 tage jemanden zu besuch mit bike. wenn wir in der woche biken wollen würde ich vorschlagen bei mir. ich wohne nähe barsbüttel. mit der u2 bis steinfurther allee gut zu erreichen, ab da würden wir dich abholen und an meine hometrails, die 15min entfernt sind ansteuern, wäre eine möglichkeit oder?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. August 2009)

hier sind bilder von der harztour


----------



## bgroove (11. August 2009)

Schöne Bilder. Wo ist das?
Hahnenklee??? ne oder?
wegen dem fetten Roller ;-)

Gruss


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. August 2009)

jemand am freitag oder samstag lust&zeit auf seevetrail?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. August 2009)

Doch ist Hahnenklee. Wir sind auf unserer Tour auch einen halben Tag dort gefahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. August 2009)

und was ist mit mir? bekomme ich keine antwort? ^^
auf höllenschlucht hätte ich auch lust, will aber mal wieder seevetrail fahren, komplett undmmit einer person, die den auch schnell fährt


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. August 2009)

Sorry! Ich habe allerdings auch keine Zeit dieses WE.


----------



## lepierre (13. August 2009)

mein bike ist bald fertig, neue feder ist aufm weg, neuer vorbau und lenker ebenfalls. feder solllte morgen kommen, rest naechste woche. demnach bin ich naechste woche auf achse. wuerde mich gerne mal mit leuten treffen und ein wenig durch fischbek oder vllt malente fahren.
melde mich somit mal als freiwilliger und geh einen schritt nach vorn 

des isch mein hobel ( hat seit gestern schwarze griffe...) KLICK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylow (13. August 2009)

lepierre schrieb:


> mein bi...h einen schritt nach vorn
> 
> des isch mein hobel ( hat seit gestern schwarze griffe...) KLICK!



... chapeau!!!


----------



## Daddelmann (13. August 2009)

ce qui a un chapeau afin de le faire? 

(was hat ein hut damit zu tun???)


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. August 2009)

Er zieht ihn....


----------



## Daddelmann (13. August 2009)

wollte nur n coolen französischen kommi abgeben... (haha, bin ich witzig)

malte komm ma bei icq online, hat paar sachen, die ich dir ganz gerne schicken würde


----------



## lepierre (13. August 2009)

man seid ihr kompliziert


----------



## Jay Norco (13. August 2009)

und was haste für den teamrahmen geblecht? schaut aus als wärs der alte vom peaty.


----------



## lepierre (13. August 2009)

schwarze sturmhaube 5,90
ein flug nach UK 150
ein flug zurueck plus fahrradfracht 150 + 29

ein steve peat rahmen - unbezahlbar!

fuer alles andere gibt es mastercard


----------



## Daddelmann (13. August 2009)

sauber geklärt


----------



## duese78 (14. August 2009)

leute was geht heute noch mit einer spontanen freeride tour in der fischbeker heide ? So um 18.00uhr treffen am segelflugplatz . Kommt mal aus dem kick da leute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (14. August 2009)

na mal sehen ob man auch damit umgehen kann


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. August 2009)

Ich war gestern im neuen Bikepark in Braunlage!
Obwohl noch nicht alle Strecken fertig sind, kann ich ihn absolut empfehlen.

Richtig schön viel geballer und schöne schnelle Trails.
Der eine DH ist 3,5 km lang. Und der neue soll wohl 6,5 km werden.
Ich sehe keinen Grund mehr nach Winterberg zu fahren.
Braunlage ist auch wesentlich ruppiger.

Also, mann sieht sich da


----------



## lepierre (24. August 2009)

ich war samstag in hahnenklee..

der racetrack ist ja ne geile sache, aber der DH der unter den gondeln lang fuehrt ist ja ekelhaft. die sollten die tracks mal ein wenig pflegen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2009)

Danke für diese absolut neue Erkenntniss


















Ist nicht böse gemein Streckenpflege ist leider wirklich ein Fremdwort in Hahnenklee.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich war gestern im neuen Bikepark in Braunlage!
> Obwohl noch nicht alle Strecken fertig sind, kann ich ihn absolut empfehlen.
> 
> Richtig schön viel geballer und schöne schnelle Trails.
> ...



wie schauts mit den gondeln aus, sind die fähig viele fahrer hochzugondeln? oder ist das so ein misst, wie in hahnenklee?


----------



## lepierre (24. August 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Danke für diese absolut neue Erkenntniss
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemein Streckenpflege ist leider wirklich ein Fremdwort in Hahnenklee.



naja fuer mich war es eine neue erkenntnis. 

da freut man sich, weil es in videos und auf fotos alles recht ordentlich aussieht, und dann faehrt man da und springt auf baumstuempfe, wasn des ?

aber wie gesagt, wir sind dann nurnoch den IXS track runter, der ist echt ordentlich. solange bis die handgelenke nachgegeben haben ;D

vorallem sollten die mal die tracks besser kennzeichnen, einer geht immer in den anderen ueber und dann kann es auch mal zu kollisionen kommen.

dafuer konnte ich mein santa mal richtig testen und ich gebs nichtmehr her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. August 2009)

sind 6 Mann Gondeln.
Alle 2 Gondeln kommt eine Bikegondel wo 4 Bikes reinpassen.

Ich kam runter und mein Bike wurde innerhalb von 2 min verladen und ich war wieder auf dem Weg nach oben.
Manchmal sogar sofort.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> sind 6 Mann Gondeln.
> Alle 2 Gondeln kommt eine Bikegondel wo 4 Bikes reinpassen.
> 
> Ich kam runter und mein Bike wurde innerhalb von 2 min verladen und ich war wieder auf dem Weg nach oben.
> Manchmal sogar sofort.



endlich mal etwas erfreuliches


----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2009)

lepierre schrieb:


> naja fuer mich war es eine neue erkenntnis.
> 
> da freut man sich, weil es in videos und auf fotos alles recht ordentlich aussieht, und dann faehrt man da und springt auf baumstuempfe, wasn des ?
> 
> ...



so und nicht anders kennt man den park....


----------



## lepierre (24. August 2009)

also... naechstes wochenende anyone nach braunlage ? ich waere dabei, muesste mich nur irgendwo einklinken 

ich werf die idee mal in den raum inkl beteiligung an den kraftstofftechnischen unkosten.

hab kein auto! deswegen nur als mitfahrer 

moeglichst aus hamburg und/oder umgebung da ich wenig mobil bin, hab ne HVV jahreskarte im supersparabo


----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2009)

dieses? da is wutzrock.... gut, ich kann momentan eh nicht fahren... aber könnte sein dass der eine oder andere schon verplant ist


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2009)

Muss den Chef vertreten, sorry


----------



## lepierre (24. August 2009)

kommt schon... irgendwo wo ich mich einklinken kann


----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2009)

darauf warten meistens locker 5 leute gleichzeitig^^


----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2009)

lepierre schrieb:


> kommt schon... irgendwo wo ich mich einklinken kann



sachmal, bist du eigentlich samstag mit sven zusammen nach hahnenklee gefahren?


----------



## lepierre (24. August 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> sachmal, bist du eigentlich samstag mit sven zusammen nach hahnenklee gefahren?



jup!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (25. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich war gestern im neuen Bikepark in Braunlage!
> Obwohl noch nicht alle Strecken fertig sind, kann ich ihn absolut empfehlen.
> 
> Richtig schön viel geballer und schöne schnelle Trails.
> ...



und, besser als Whistler? 

auf Braunlage bin ich ja auch schon gespannt, dieses Woe gehts trotzdem nochmal nach Wibe


----------



## lepierre (25. August 2009)

hast du noch platz fuer jemanden ? hab dieses we frei und ich WILL in bikepark


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2009)

Schraub Klickies ans Santa und fahr ne Tour.....

ICH WILL, dass es jetzt sofort aufhört zu regnen, damit ich nachher Trial fahren kann, ohne dass ich ständig abschmiere


----------



## kroiterfee (25. August 2009)

malte, alles cool. hat ja aufgehört. bist du gestern durch die mö geturnt? meinte ich habe dich gesehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2009)

Ne, das war ich nicht. In Hamburg gibts inzwischen recht viele Trailer. Und unter der Woche komme ich leider eh nicht nach HH.


----------



## kosh_hh (26. August 2009)

lepierre schrieb:


> hast du noch platz fuer jemanden ? hab dieses we frei und ich WILL in bikepark



sorry, auto ist leider schon voll


----------



## lepierre (26. August 2009)

hmmm... dann ab nach hahnenklee...


----------



## bikesandmore (27. August 2009)

moin
ich wollte mich auch mal zu wort melden bzw denen die mich nochnicht kennen (alle ausser niko, nicolo und jonas) mal eben vorstellen.

ich heiße justus und bin 16. normalerweise bin ich viel in den HaBe's, der fischbekerheide, in malente und bei nicolo unterwegs. wie gesagt. normalerweise. ich hab mir nämlich beim saalbach-trip mit jonas den knöchel zerschossen und muss nu erstmal wieder zusammenwachsen. in zwei wochen hab ich malwieder ne op XP.
und n ganzes bike hab ich immoment auch nicht.  das wir zur nächsten saison neu aufgebaut. wen es intressiert, es ist ein norco six!

grüße


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (27. August 2009)

Ich hab dich auf der Flowriders HP gesehn. 
Mittleweile gehöre ich auch so halb dazu (glaube ich)
War auch schon mit Nicolo bei seinen Trails.

Gute Besserung, hoffentlich wächst alles richtig zusammen. 


Greets
Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (27. August 2009)

hey, wenn du der mit dem weißen demo und der zebra-fox-klamotte bist, sind wir sogar mal zsm gefahren. ich lad mal n röntgenbild rein. und danke für die besserungs-wünsche (Y)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/448539


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (27. August 2009)

Ne ich hab kein weisses Demo. ^^

Ich fahre ein Silbernes 06er Demo 9 Pro.
Bin sogar eigentlich ein Neuling, aber psst. xD


Greets
Damian


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. August 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> und, besser als Whistler?
> 
> auf Braunlage bin ich ja auch schon gespannt, dieses Woe gehts trotzdem nochmal nach Wibe



haha, nein ich glaube das dauert bis ich was finde was an Whistler ran kommt 

übrigens, meine Freundin hat seit ein paar Monaten jetzt auch ein Slayer und ist heiß aufs Biken/Bikeparks.


----------



## kosh_hh (27. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> haha, nein ich glaube das dauert bis ich was finde was an Whistler ran kommt
> 
> übrigens, meine Freundin hat seit ein paar Monaten jetzt auch ein Slayer und ist heiß aufs Biken/Bikeparks.



das hört sich gut an und schreit ja geradezu mal nach einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt


----------



## Jay Norco (27. August 2009)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> moin
> ich wollte mich auch mal zu wort melden bzw denen die mich nochnicht kennen (alle ausser niko, nicolo und jonas) mal eben vorstellen.
> 
> ich heiße justus und bin 16. normalerweise bin ich viel in den HaBe's, der fischbekerheide, in malente und bei nicolo unterwegs. wie gesagt. normalerweise. ich hab mir nämlich beim saalbach-trip mit jonas den knöchel zerschossen und muss nu erstmal wieder zusammenwachsen. in zwei wochen hab ich malwieder ne op XP.
> ...



es lebt! jaja der krübbel. ich komm bald mal sattelvorbei bringen und kassette abholen jusso.


----------



## bikesandmore (27. August 2009)

nice shice (Y) 
sach nur vorher bescheid wann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (28. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> haha, nein ich glaube das dauert bis ich was finde was an Whistler ran kommt
> 
> übrigens, meine Freundin hat seit ein paar Monaten jetzt auch ein Slayer und ist heiß aufs Biken/Bikeparks.


Sonje freundi will ich auch haben

@lord_shadow: haste am we oder heute zeit?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. August 2009)

@bikesnadmore: Was willst du denn für die Travis haben?


----------



## bikesandmore (28. August 2009)

kriegst ne pm mit fotos undso (Y)


----------



## Daddelmann (28. August 2009)

(Y)?? haha justus, du bist echt in der msn-welt mitten drinn


----------



## Jay Norco (28. August 2009)

so ist das leben wenn man kein leben hat (Y)


----------



## bikesandmore (28. August 2009)

was fürn spruch jonas. 

naja. immoment kann ich ja kaum was besseres tun. bike ist zerlegt..fuß ist kaputt. was soll man da tun?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. August 2009)

Ich melde mich nochmal wegen Sonntag. Die travis lasse ich mir auch nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, allerdings funktioniert die Sherman gerade seeeeehr gut
Ich geh Biken!


----------



## bikesandmore (28. August 2009)

dann mal viel spaß!


----------



## de_reu (28. August 2009)

moin, 

bin auch mal wieder in Lande, jemand am WE in den HaBes am Start?

Cu de


----------



## Daddelmann (28. August 2009)

wenn du lust hast, ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. August 2009)

Ich sag mal vorsichtshalber, dass ich für dieses WE raus bin.

@Delf: Wie siehts mit deiner Connection nach Ägypten aus?


----------



## Daddelmann (28. August 2009)

wie schauts aus, morgen jemand bock zu biken?, rissen, habes, meine trails??


----------



## lepierre (28. August 2009)

malente ?


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

naja, dachte eher am direkten hvv bereich. übernächstes bin ich für malente zu haben 

denke auch aus organisatorischen gründen, sollten wir eher für dieses we sonntag ansteuern


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (29. August 2009)

Ich dachte dein bike is im Eimer du Humunkulus! xD


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

hab gestern die gabel zusammengeflickt und muss mit rearbrake only fahren^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

Also ne Tour würde ich morgen wohl mitfahren.


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

hmmm... hab vorhin mit damian abgesprochen, dass wir ganz gerne nach rissen würden. Malte, du warst da noch nicht, oder?

würde aber auch gerne ne tour fahren. so habes bis in die fischbeker heide....


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

okay, damian und ich sind dabei. 

13:00 uhr neuwiedenthal???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

Von mir aus. Dann mache ich mich mal wieder an meine Sherman


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. August 2009)

Hmmm, ich denke, ich kann leider nicht mit
Muss noch HAs machen, kenne das gelände nicht und muss meine finger ein bissl schonen, damit ich montag zum rsg-training kann


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

malte du kannst gerne mit dem großen bike kommen. damian kommt mit seinem demo und ich mit dem biggi, den rest kannst du dir ja denken 


zum thema wetter.... ich geb morgen früh (etwa gegen 9:30 uhr) nochmal kund, wies ausschaut. wenn das wetter zu sehr nach regen aussieht... naja dann möchte ich nichts riskieren. neue schule, dies ziehmlich schwer und kann mir keinerlei krankheiten und ausfälle leisten. komm so schon nur schlecht mit...


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

Großes Bike hat keine Bremsen
Sagen wir für alle 13:15 an der Kärntener Hütte!


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

hab noch nen exelenten satz zu verkaufen


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

die guten alten, dafür zuverlässlichen magura louises mit carbon bat hebel


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

Ups. Ne lieber nicht. Saint oder Elixir solls werden. Wenn ich das Geld hätte....


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

wenn ich wieder geld habe kommt an meine magura unten ein 09er saint sattel rann und hinten ein hone sattel


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

Welche Bremse fehlt dir eigentlich für dein Radl?


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

keine, aber durch meinen kartuschenbodenbruch ist mein bremssattel komplett mit öl vollgespritzt worden und damit die belöge hinüber. hab aber heute noch ganz alte beläge gefunden, die zwar nicht pralle sind, aber besser als keine.

ps. wir sollen weniger schreiben: 

justus sagt (21:33):
könnt ihr mal aufhören zu schreiben ?XD
alle 5 sekunden ne scheiß email xD
Nicolo sagt (21:33):

justus sagt (21:33):
das nervt! xD
Nicolo sagt (21:34):

Nicolo sagt (21:35):
haha ich leites weiter


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

Soll er die E-mailbenachrichtigung aktivieren


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

Soll ich Justus mal ärgern?


----------



## bikesandmore (29. August 2009)

haha ich find das voll nicht geil grad! xD
ich werd derbe diskriminiert!


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

auhhh jaaa


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

Oder mag er mich dann nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (29. August 2009)

ach. ich bin da nicht so.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

Na gut ich höre mal lieber auf.


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

achwas, da gibt es schlimmere

p.s. hab den eintrag lieber etwas gekürzrt^^ sonst werden wieder bestimmte leute extrem sauer


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2009)

Ne, lass das mal lieber....
Ich geh jetzt meine Sherman aufschrauben.


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2009)

okay.


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

troztdem biken? wetter?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Also südlich der Elbe ist das Wetter tiptop.


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

alles klar, ich hoffe es  noch spricht nichts dagegen. damian is warsch. drauß, aber egal


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Was ist mit Delf/de Reu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

kenn ich nicht.... kommst du??


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Ich komm, wenn du kommst.
Kommst du nicht entweder bis 11:45 hier schreiben und sonst einmal übers Handy.


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

nene, ich komme definitv

ich fahre in 15min los. haba uch regenkleidung für evetntuelle überaschungen mit


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

bin jetzt los, bis nachher


----------



## Jay Norco (30. August 2009)

ich will meine flaschenrakete fertig haben! *grml*


----------



## bikesandmore (30. August 2009)

uhu. mein 6er geht bald erstmal zum lacken :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Wat, schon fertig? Fotos?
Wieviel Federweg hat der Rahmen eigentlich?


----------



## Jay Norco (30. August 2009)

140mm ist aber noch nicht fertig warn schreibfehler


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Oh cool, ein Allmountain-Bike
Und da sollen 180mm rein


----------



## Jay Norco (30. August 2009)

schonmal was von ata gehört? und mit dem sogenannten am bike verrauch ich dich trotzdem noch


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Kommt glaube ich auf die Strecke an


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

eine wette? lass n rennen organisieren


----------



## Jay Norco (30. August 2009)

oder eher auf den fahrer


----------



## Jay Norco (30. August 2009)

okay auf der x-line in saalbach hat alles highspeed on top mit diggen anlieger techwaldstücke rocky und wurzelig bis zum geh nimmer und shores. hahahaa


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

wenn du uns einlädst, kein ding


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Racetrack Schulenberg?
Oder Buchholzer XC Strecke
Nach Saalbach komme ich aber auch mit. Wenn du den Sprit zahlst fahre ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (30. August 2009)

egal wo, wenns nächstes jahr ist, komm ich mit


----------



## Jay Norco (30. August 2009)

na also ich bin dabei ihr schließt die wetten ab und dann sehi er gewinnt. ich bin dafür das wir das ganze in malente machen. strecke ist neutral.


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

dann will ich au mitfahren^^ malte kann bestäötigen mein neues fahrwerk is potent


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

@Jay Transition: Den ersten Teil deines Satzes bitte nochmal in für Gymnasiasten verständlichem Deutsch.
@Nicolo: Allerdings


----------



## Jay Norco (30. August 2009)

wird das jetzt ein northern race wars day oder was? xD


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

haha geil


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Wiebiddewat?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Gleich beschwert sich bestimmt Justus über zu viele Mails


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

ich habe auch schonmal überlegt ein rennwochenende zu machen. den einen tag malle, den anderen tag rissen und dann meine trails oder den letzten tag lüneburg

und dann die zeiten zusammenrechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (30. August 2009)

achwas. ich les intressiert mit. mir geht mein fuß grad derbe aufn sack wenn ich das lese! xD


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

haha und dann ist doch bald auch wieder die enduro challenge, die kann man auch noch mit in die rechnung einbeziehen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Rennwochenende klingt gut. In 3 Wochen kann ich dann auch fahren. Und einen Transporter kriege ich auch.


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

das wäre auf jeden fall richtig der hammer. dann wird das zeitlich passend und sprit kann man ja zusammenlegen


----------



## HenryMorgan (30. August 2009)

bei dem aufwand und benzinkosten könnt ihr doch auch in 4wochen nach thale zum rennen fahren ???


----------



## Daddelmann (30. August 2009)

ja ne. wir wollten eher was privates starten, aber vielen dank für den tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (30. August 2009)

ist mir eigentlich pimmel mein tranny macht alles mit. das doofe allmountain rad ne malte? ich würds nicht immer auf den fw beschränken


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Du solltest mich nicht immer auf die oberflächliche Aussage meiner Kommentare beschränken....


----------



## Jay Norco (30. August 2009)

dann solltest du evtl. nicht imemr so oberflächliche kommentare schreiben denn du kannst nicht von jedem verlangen immer alle deine witze zu verstehen wenn es überhaupt welche sein sollen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2009)

Verlange ich auch nicht von allen. So habe ich viel mehr Spaß Die die mich entsprechend kennen und die Witze/Sticheleien verstehen sollen tun das schon


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. August 2009)

ich war noch nie in Lüneburg auf dem Trail.

Auf die Endurochallenge freu ich mich auch schon. Diesmal gehe ich da mit besserer Planung, Frühstück und deutlich mehr Schlaf ran! Nicht so wie letztes mal.


----------



## sannihh (31. August 2009)

wann soll die Endurochallenge denn sein, hab noch gar nichts gehört????


----------



## Jay Norco (31. August 2009)

endoruchallenge wäre für mich mit dem BR auch interessant wer infos hat soll se mal hören lassen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2009)

ich weiß nur das es im Herbst sein soll.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. September 2009)

Stattfinden soll sie laut Matschi aber.


----------



## de_reu (4. September 2009)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> endoruchallenge wäre für mich mit dem BR auch interessant wer infos hat soll se mal hören lassen!



Ja! Sauber da wäre ich diesmal auch mit dabei! 
BTW: jemand mal wieder Bock auf HaBe's oder nen Pumptrack, (wenn's hier so was gibt?)

CU de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (4. September 2009)

Hey bei solch einer endurochallenge wäre ich auch dabei!
Wird ja sicher hier stehen wann und wie es stattfindet oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. September 2009)

Denk ich auch. Aber Matschi (superflyer) wird hier im Localforum sicher auch was dazu schreiben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. September 2009)

Hoffentlich, würde mich auch mal interessieren, einfach so aus neugier

Ich hätte mal Lust auf HaBe's, nur kenne ich mich da nicht so aus und so


----------



## schläferchriz (6. September 2009)

ja die frage nach nem kleinen pumptrack in hh bleibt natürlich. und falls es so etwas noch net gibt wäre ich doch dabei mal zu schaufeln!


----------



## bikesandmore (10. September 2009)

mal ganz OT, aber ich will trotzdem berichten 
mein frame geht morgen zum lackieren. farbe aus england ist bestellt, und so sieht er immoment aus. 

grüße


----------



## Jay Norco (10. September 2009)

aber die faaaaaaarbe!!!!!

so bald gibts neue teilchen fürs bottlerocket lg1 ist schon am radl und was heiliges ist auch aufm weg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. September 2009)

Hey ho,

was geht denn jetzt in Lüneburg in dem Wald? Gibt es den Trail noch? Ist der wirklich so gut?
Wie finde ich den und überhaupt?

Cu


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. September 2009)

Hey ihr toten Hamburger! Was passiert denn noch rund um unsere schöne Stadt? Hätte am Sonntag mal wieder Lust auf eine Big-Biketour oder eine runde Innenstadt!

Was sonst noch läuft: Ich habe am Freitag einen Termin beim ersten Stadtrat und noch zwei weiteren Politikmenschen. Thema: Ein Gelände für unsere buchholzer Dirtjumpstrecke Vol. II 
Also Leute: Daumen drücken!!!


----------



## Jay Norco (22. September 2009)

ich drück dann mal.

ich brauch kohle.....-.-'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. September 2009)

Ich geb dir nen Heiermann für dein Bottelrocket


----------



## Jay Norco (22. September 2009)

der war nicht lustig


----------



## bikesandmore (22. September 2009)

mein frame ist zurück!   





da das mit dem hoch laden bzw einschieben nicht klappt, warum auch immer, hier mal n link http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/473714


----------



## kroiterfee (23. September 2009)

bigbike-tour? was wann wohin? mein helius ist fertig und muss bewegt werden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2009)

njoa da bin ich auch dabei! Wieder Harburger Berge oder kann man in Lüneburg beim Trail auch rumtouren?


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (23. September 2009)

Wäre für "City" oder ähnliches.
Mit Sliks irgendwo im gelände rum zu driften ist auch nicht das Wahre. (Profil is runter) haha


Greets
Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2009)

Offensichtlich sind hier mehr für den Wald (mir isses wurscht). Fischbeker Heide oder woanders?
Ich schlage mal Sonntag 13:00 vor (früher ungern da Samstagnacht lange Aktion).

Dein helius ist fein geworden Thomas. Kriegt der Rahmen noch ne neue Lackierung?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2009)

joho.....da wo man auch ein wenig rumhüpfen oder rumdropen kann 

13 Uhr ist sehr gut.


----------



## kroiterfee (23. September 2009)

ohja... die farbe kommt noch. verlass dich drauf. 

ich lese grad sonntag. das muss ich mal noch mit meiner holden klären. sonntag ist ja immer familientag.

rumgehüpfe fällt bei mir gesundheitlich aus. wenn dann touren.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2009)

jaja hauptsächlich Touren. Nur vielleicht an Hüpfmöglichkeiten vorbei


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (23. September 2009)

haha,
Niko du bist auch so ein Flummi wie Nicolo ne? xD
Wieso suchste noch ein Crossfire RMX, hast doch ein Canuck zu Hause? :X


Greets
Damian


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2009)

jup ich bin ein flippiger Freerider der gerne den Boden unter den Füssen verliert 

rein aus Prinzip 
Weil der Rahmen so irre geil ist und das noch eine richtig schöne Special Edition ist.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (23. September 2009)

haha!

Bist n richtiger RMX-Fan was?
Find ich cool. 
Ich dagegen bin voll im Demo-9 Fieber. hehe. 

Wenn ihr ne Tour macht wo man mit wenig Profil fahren kann, bin ich dabei.


Greets
Damian


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. September 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Offensichtlich sind hier mehr für den Wald (mir isses wurscht). Fischbeker Heide oder woanders?
> Ich schlage mal Sonntag 13:00 vor (früher ungern da Samstagnacht lange Aktion).
> 
> Dein helius ist fein geworden Thomas. Kriegt der Rahmen noch ne neue Lackierung?



Ich hätte endlich mal Lust mit zu kommen, aber genau dann kann ich net, weil vereinsmeisterschaften sind


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2009)

Ach, die Spandexfraktion


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. September 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ach, die Spandexfraktion


ja, ja ich mag dich auch
wahrscheinlich werde ich nach den herbnstferien bei fast jedem training laut "LANGWEILIG" sagen, aber egal
ich glaube WInterberg wird mich nen bissl verwöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2009)

Das glaube ich auch. Viel Glück fürs Rennen übrigens.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. September 2009)

Danke.
Ich hoffe ich kann heute nochmal Die 12km um Seevetrail rum auf unter 30:50min verbessern.
Naja, erstmal steht deutsch an
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß am SOnntag.

ach, malte, meine Cam ist da. mal gucken, vllt schaffe ich es noch vor den ferien nen halter fürn lenker zu bauen. sonst müssen isolierband und draht herhalten


----------



## de_reu (23. September 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Offensichtlich sind hier mehr für den Wald (mir isses wurscht). Fischbeker Heide oder woanders?
> Ich schlage mal Sonntag 13:00 vor (früher ungern da Samstagnacht lange Aktion).



Ja, wäre mit dabei....


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2009)

Sag mal delf, dein Threesome hat ein normales 11/8 Steuerrohr, oder?


----------



## Daddelmann (23. September 2009)

niko, mit welchen bike kommst du?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2009)

Keine Angst, ich komme mit dem BeOne. Er wird schon nicht zu schnell sein


----------



## Daddelmann (23. September 2009)

wir müssen sannih noch ins boot holen, die kennt sich super in den habes aus und weiß wo die richtigen trails sind...


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2009)

Ja, oder Koshhh.


----------



## Daddelmann (23. September 2009)

wer auch immer das sein mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2009)

Der Ehemann. Ich komme gerade nicht auf den Namen (habe ein misserables Namensgedächtnis)


----------



## Daddelmann (23. September 2009)

alles klar  aber wir wissen alle wer es ist  

könnt ihr bitte alle mal hier schauen und wenn es euch gefällt voten!!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/474544


----------



## sannihh (24. September 2009)

schade, ich kann leider nicht....habe Dienst :-((((
aber ich kann Christian (koshhh) ja bescheid sagen,wünsch Euch viel Spass bei der Tour.
Wie siehts denn mit dem nä We aus, da hab ich frei? wollte auch gern mal wieder zu Nicolos Spot ))


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> niko, mit welchen bike kommst du?



Slayer!


weiß denn hier keiner was über den Spot in Lüneburg????


----------



## de_reu (24. September 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sag mal delf, dein Threesome hat ein normales 11/8 Steuerrohr, oder?



ja! interesse? z.Z. im Angebot wahlweise mit TALAS32 oder Revelation!

als LRS kann ich nen Crossmax enduro oder nen stabilen Rigida mit 36 Speichen....

oder auch als RahmenKit...


----------



## kosh_hh (24. September 2009)

also für ne Enduro-Runde (wenn man das in den HaBes so nennen darf) wär ich auch zu haben. Allerdings ist da nichts großartig mit Hüpfmöglichkeiten.

Nicht das der Niko aka Mr. Freeride wieder im FF und kurzer Sattelstütze die Tour fahren muss 

Ich kenn nur eine Table-Line mit zwei Mini Tables und einem Mini Kicker und eine Drop Möglichkeit an einer hüfthohen Stufe in einer Abfahrt vom Segelflugplatz und die allseits bekannte "FR-Mauer". Diese könnte man auf Wunsch ja ansteuern bzw. da kommen wir auf der Tour vorbei.

Falls die "Enduro-Runde" auf allgemeines Interesse stoßen sollte, dann wie bereits vorgeschlagen 13:00 Uhr KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2009)

Ich bin dabei

@Delf: Schade. Ich suche ein hardtail oder ein Enduro/Allmountain mit 1.5 Steuerrohr.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Slayer!
> 
> 
> weiß denn hier keiner was über den Spot in Lüneburg????



was willstn wissen? infos übern spot in lüneburg hab ich in unmaß.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. September 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei
> 
> @Delf: Schade. Ich suche ein hardtail oder ein Enduro/Allmountain mit 1.5 Steuerrohr.


wat? jetzt willste nen Enduro/Allmaountain???
du kannst auch iwie net genug bikes haben, oder?
Bau dir mal nen FR-Enduro auf und schenk es imr dann


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2009)

@ daddelman

vor allem wo der ist und ob sich das lohnt!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2009)

Ne, ich will meinen DMR Rahmen loswerden und stattdessen was mit 1.5 Steuerrohr.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ daddelman
> 
> vor allem wo der ist und ob sich das lohnt!




lohnt definitiv, besonders für dich! ist nicht super einfach zu finden, wenn du mal hinwillst, sag bescheid, ich komme gerne mit und zeigs dir


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2009)

Bescheid! Vielleicht Samstag?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. September 2009)

Danke fürs Daumendrücken. Der Termin ist gut gelaufen. Es waren der 1. Stadtrat, der Chef der Landschaftplanung und ein weiterer Stadtplaner da. Alle sehr freundlich und offen für meine Vorschläge. Außerdem waren sie davon begeistert, dass wir soviel Eigeninitiative zeigen und natürlich davon, dass die Stadt nichts machen muss außer ein Gelände zu stellen. Mit der angedachten Größenordnung waren sie auch einverstanden.
Was noch zu klären bleibt: 
1. Gibt es ein geeignetes Gelände und wenn ja wo? Außenbezirk ist halt außerhalb aber in der Stadt kanns zu Konflikten mit den Einwohnern kommen.
2. Wie wird die Haftungsfrage geklärt? Da kann man sich aber wahrscheinlich an Norderstedt ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. September 2009)

Nochmal ich, mit einem nicht ganz so wichtigen Anliegen. Einige kennen mein Rad ja schon, für die anderen noch mal ein Foto:







Der Rahmen soll eine Schicht Pulver von Meister Khujand kriegen. Ich brauche mal eine Farbberatung. Bisher schwirren mir im Kopf rum:
-Signalrot hochglänzend
-British Racing Green hochglänzend (so öhnlich wie der Rahmen von Justus)
Weitere Vorschläge werden angenommen. Die Dorado bekommt dann auch farblich angepasste Decals. Probebilder habe ich leider nicht, da Fotoshop nicht so meine Welt ist.


----------



## kosh_hh (25. September 2009)

wenns ne Pornofarbe werden soll würd ich noch ein schön knalliges Orange vorschlagen.

Ansonsten würde der Hobel glaub ich auch gut in glänzend weiß mit schwarzen Decals aussehen. Weiß ist vielleicht etwas langweilig, erhöht aber den Geschmacks-Langzeitfaktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. September 2009)

Auf die Idee bin ich vor lauter Nachdenken noch garnicht gekommen. Stimmt aber, könnte gut aussehen.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. September 2009)

wie viele biker seit ihr? sonst besorgt euch eine versicherung, kostet in etwa 110,- im jahr. also nichtmal 10,- pro monat,


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. September 2009)

@Nico: Dafür ist unsere Organisationsstrucktur in Buchholz und Umgebung zu lose. Und die Stadt wird das Gelände nicht versichern wollen.


----------



## max_1991 (25. September 2009)

was hälst du von nem kona coiler delux rahmen mit steuer satz,kurbeln,kettenführung für 550?


----------



## Daddelmann (25. September 2009)

max_1991 schrieb:


> was hälst du von nem kona coiler delux rahmen mit steuer satz,kurbeln,kettenführung für 550?




öh, falscher thread?


----------



## bikesandmore (25. September 2009)

habs auch nicht ganz gerallt was er meint. xD
für jonas hab ich mal was gebastelt.
auch wenn er in cuxhaven ist->> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3055#


----------



## Daddelmann (25. September 2009)

lol, du hast grad gta 4 bei mir abkaggen lassen :S


----------



## kroiterfee (26. September 2009)

malte: signalrot ist (selbst mir!) zu krass. da du ja eh neue decals für die dorado im auge hast, schlage daher das jägermeister-orange vor. wenn du dich erinnerst. das war mein das orange bei meinem koi-camo.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2009)

die Farben von B1 sind sowieso orange und schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (26. September 2009)

heute fährt nicht zufällig jemand ne tour in den habes?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2009)

morgen


----------



## Daddelmann (26. September 2009)

ja morgen


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. September 2009)

Morgen. Und nicht vergessen wählen zu gehen!

Zum Thema Orange: Ich kann mir das schlecht vorstellen. Sobald ich mal nix zu tun habe versuche ich mal das zu photoshoppen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. September 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Danke fürs Daumendrücken. Der Termin ist gut gelaufen. Es waren der 1. Stadtrat, der Chef der Landschaftplanung und ein weiterer Stadtplaner da. Alle sehr freundlich und offen für meine Vorschläge. Außerdem waren sie davon begeistert, dass wir soviel Eigeninitiative zeigen und natürlich davon, dass die Stadt nichts machen muss außer ein Gelände zu stellen. Mit der angedachten Größenordnung waren sie auch einverstanden.
> Was noch zu klären bleibt:
> 1. Gibt es ein geeignetes Gelände und wenn ja wo? Außenbezirk ist halt außerhalb aber in der Stadt kanns zu Konflikten mit den Einwohnern kommen.
> 2. Wie wird die Haftungsfrage geklärt? Da kann man sich aber wahrscheinlich an Norderstedt ein Beispiel nehmen.


Das doch gut gelaufen
Was hattest du so als gelände angedacht?
Kommste Monat zm tarining(net mehr Jesteburg!)?
dann unterschreibe ich mal den zettel, ok?


----------



## Daddelmann (27. September 2009)

so, bis 13:00 uhr neuwiedenthal... mach jetzt noch paar kleinigkeiten und fahr dann los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeNiX91 (27. September 2009)

Moin Flowrider und andere begeisterte Biker!
Ich hab vor mir ein Freeride-Bike zu kaufen. Ich fahre im Moment noch mit einem alten Drahtessel durch die Fischbeker Heide und da ihr laut eurer Homepage auch unter anderem in der Heide aktiv seit, wollt ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr mir raten würde ein Bike eurer Klasse, sprich Freeride, oder sogar Downhill Bikes wie Kona Stinky, Bergamont Big Air, CNC Downhiller, Norco Six oder Kona Stab zu kaufen, oder ob es auch ein Norco Manik tun würde. Die Frage dabei ist hauptsich, ob ihr der Meinung seit, das Hardtail-Freerider in der Heide, oder allgemein in der Umgebung Hamburgs an ihre Grenzen stoßen werden oder nicht? Natürlich hätte ich auch mal vor in Bikepark oder so, aber das is ja nur 2 mal jährlich und nicht jeden Tag, deswegen würde ich mich eher darauf fixieren, was vor meiner Haustür ist. 

Was meint ihr?, würde mich mal interresieren 
PS: Ich hätte so 1500-2000 zur Verfügung


----------



## Daddelmann (27. September 2009)

Joa, n Big Air ist in serie doof, wie die neuen sind, kann ich nicht 100%ig beurteilen. Norco Six ist ein bissle klein zum harten Freeriden, dann wohl lieber das Shore. Aber für Hamburg reicht das alle male. Der CNC Freerider ist extrem laberig ohne viel Steifigkeit und ein Kona Stab einfach too much. Damit hat man in HH kein fun. 


wie das Stinki ist, sagt lieber Mr. Freeride, der ist das langwegig testgefahren


----------



## bikesandmore (27. September 2009)

ich fahr ja selbst n six, und ich bin echt nicht der meinung das es zu klein zum "harten freeriden" ist!
165mm fw sollten doch reichen.. wenn man nicht n freerider mit dh-set up fährt wie du 
ich kanns six nur empfehlen..allerdings nicht im standart (schrottige parts) sondern selbst aufbauen


----------



## Daddelmann (27. September 2009)

joar, also joshis six schlag ich bei jeder schnelleren abfahrt durch. der cent ist schon ander richitgen stelle geklebt worden.


aber ich bin auch ein mensch, der das material schon ziehmlich an die grenzen bringt.... 

wie gesagt für hh ist das gut, für normale bikepark besuche auch. aber wenn du hart an die grenzen gehen willst, was du warsch. noch nicht einschätzen kannst, sollte man zu was anderen greifen.

aber ich hätte gerne ein six ;-)


----------



## bikesandmore (27. September 2009)

joshi hat auch n schrottigen dämpfer.. und ne müllige gabel


----------



## Daddelmann (27. September 2009)

gabel ja, dämpfer ist das gleiche stück wie deiner, mein lieblings doofi , nur dass du propedal einstellen kannst


----------



## bikesandmore (27. September 2009)

ich habn roco   und damals im dhx ne und längen härtere feder.. ausserdem ne passende.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. September 2009)

haha den ahste ja noch nicht fahren können  

die feder muss ja auch bei 25kg mehrgewicht auch härter sein


----------



## Daddelmann (27. September 2009)

lass ma bei msn weiterschreiben, sonst ist das forum bald voll


----------



## kroiterfee (27. September 2009)

ihr atzen, danke für die rückkopplung heute. ich war leider gebunden. bin gestern alleine 40km  durch die heide gedüst auf meiner neuen mutti. ein traum... leider muss noch umgebastelt werden in sachen kurbel und noch anderes zeug wie anderer lrs.  sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. September 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit der Grenzsteintrophystreckenbefahrung?

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett, heulen......


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

heulen why?

gut das du mich dran erinnerst, ich mach da mal druck wegen der gps-daten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2009)

schwarz-gelb


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

schwarz-gelb erfreut mich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2009)

Nenenenenenenenenenenenene!
Ist aber schon erschreckend wie sehr die sozialen, grünen und linken ins Abseits geraten


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

richtig so! die linken sind eh unwählbar, die grünen moralisch bankrott, udn die spd hat sich selbst ins knie geschossen mit ihrem uncoolen biederen steinmeier. de rtaugt doch nicht zum kanzler!

schwarz-gelb hat merkel, den schneidigen zu guttenberg (möge er verteidigungsminister werden, bittebittebitte!!) und westerwelle. 

dieser lachhafte völlig in illusionen gefangene haufen der piraten wird in der bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden. deren programm das keines ist besteht nur aus quatsch und enthält höchstens technische denkanstöße für schwarz-gelb. keine meinung zur rente, zum afghanistan-krieg oder ähnlichen sachen. wer soll sowas wählen?

trennung

am we wieder tour in den habes?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2009)

Prima. Schwarz-Gelb hat Merkel und Gutenberg....
Merkel: Ok, aber so ein richtiges Profil hat die auch nicht. Aber allemal besser als Steinmeier,
Gutenberg: Ja, im Wirtschaftssektor ist der nicht unbeholfen, aber trotzdem fÃ¼rchte ich mich in Kombination mit FDP vor StundenlÃ¶hnen <2â¬. Und das branchenÃ¼bergreifend. Als Verteidigungsminister hÃ¤tt ich ihn auch lieber nicht. 

Zum Thema Die Linke/Piraten: Klar, die sind genauso illusioniert wie die FDP, aber ihr Denken hat immernoch das Wohl des Menschen als Grundlage. Und das macht sie erheblich sympatischer. Bei links kann man wenigstens davon ausgehen, dass die Arm-Reich differenz nicht noch viel grÃ¶Ãer wird.

HaBes: Ich nicht, bin auf Sardinien wandern


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

die linke ist mit abstand der unmöglischte verein in sachen politik. nur demagogie und populismus was anderes können die nicht. rotlackierte faschisten, sonst nix. 

auf sardinien? bring sonne mit! heute erster grauer tag von vermutlich einigen über hh. :-(


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2009)

Jetzt werden wir aber ein bisschen extrem undifferenziert. Ich bitte deine Signatur zu beachten

Sonne? Ja ich hoffe. Wenns welche gibt bring ich sie mit. Dauer aber bis zum 14.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2009)

schönen urlaub malte!


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2009)

Danke


----------



## FeNiX91 (29. September 2009)

Jooaaa, erstma danke schön für die Kommentare, 
Ich will auch weiterhin gucken, was ich mir jetzt hole, die Sache ist nur die, wenn man in einen Laden geht und da mal nachfragt, wie die das so sehen mit Hamburg Umgebung und Freeride etc, dann bekommt man meistens die Antwort, dass geht hier garnich richtig und ein fully ist fast schon zu viel. Deswegen hab ich mir halt gedacht erfahrene Freeride zu fragen. 

Also nochmal thx


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. September 2009)

Also ich habe mit dem Hardtail hier viel SpaÃ, fahre aber auch einfach gerne Fully. Wenn Fully muss es bei mir aber auch Federn. Ich denke mit leichten 180mm kannst du hier schonSpaÃ haben, allerdings ist leicht bei 180mm meist auch teuer oder GlÃ¼ckssache.

"DaZarter85" aus LÃ¼neburg will glaube ich sein Nitrous verkaufen. Das wÃ¤re wirklich leicht. Aber da mÃ¼sstest du wohl etwas mehr als 2000â¬ raus tun.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/288431#


----------



## de_reu (30. September 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Prima. .....
> 
> HaBes: Ich nicht, bin auf Sardinien wandern



Wandern? weißt du wie geil man da biken kann?


----------



## DaZarter85 (30. September 2009)

Hey wer sucht ein Rad hier? bitte anrufen, der Preis im Bikemarkt ist VHB......
ruhig melden sobald interesse besteht, mein Rad wiegt 16,36Kilo...bei v:180/h:195mm Fw
0710/8608958, bin jederzeit erreichbar....
ansonsten halt im Markt reinschauen. Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (30. September 2009)

DaZarter85 schrieb:


> Hey wer sucht ein Rad hier? bitte anrufen, der Preis im Bikemarkt ist VHB......
> ruhig melden sobald interesse besteht, mein Rad wiegt 16,36Kilo...
> 0710/8608958, bin jederzeit erreichbar....
> ansonsten halt im Markt reinschauen. Bis dann



hast du was neues in aussicht?


----------



## DaZarter85 (30. September 2009)

wenn ich meine beiden Bikes verkauft habe, dann ja!
Aber die müssen erst weg, verkaufe aktuell:
Scott Nitrous Custom, Nox Flipper Individualaufbau und Focus "Dirt" BMX

danach soll was ganz schickes neues kommen.....freu


----------



## de_reu (30. September 2009)

FeNiX91 schrieb:


> Jooaaa, erstma danke schön für die Kommentare,
> Ich will auch weiterhin gucken, was ich mir jetzt hole, die Sache ist nur die, wenn man in einen Laden geht und da mal nachfragt, wie die das so sehen mit Hamburg Umgebung und Freeride etc, dann bekommt man meistens die Antwort, dass geht hier garnich richtig und ein fully ist fast schon zu viel. Deswegen hab ich mir halt gedacht erfahrene Freeride zu fragen.
> 
> Also nochmal thx



ich würde die 140er oder 160er Klasse empfehlen; denn Downhill hin oder her; in den HaBe's hat Biken _immer_ auch mit treten, treten, treten zu tun!
ab den 180er wird das nunmal anstrengend.
Für die Fahrtechnik ist das auch nicht so gut, wenn mal mit zuviel Federweg anfängt, vorallem wenn man schneller kaputt ist, weil man die Kondi noch nicht hat und man ist dann schnell unkonzentriert.
 Deswegen ist weniger am Anfang mehr, da kannste locker mitradeln, und an den wenigen heftigen Stellen warten die anderen auch gene mal 20 - 30s, so lang sind die Abfahrten hier ja nicht!  

CU Delf


----------



## DaZarter85 (30. September 2009)

Also ich habe mir meinem 180mm Freerider nie probs gehabt in den habe´s, gibt ja schaltung und so, mal das mal nicht so schwarz hin,als wäre es unmöglich!


----------



## Daddelmann (30. September 2009)

DaZarter85 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir meinem 180mm Freerider nie probs gehabt in den habe´s, gibt ja schaltung und so, mal das mal nicht so schwarz hin,als wäre es unmöglich!



dieses scott voltage fr, oder was haste im auge?


----------



## DaZarter85 (30. September 2009)

Ja genau....das habe ich schon fest entschlossen gewählt aus der Liste an Bikes die ich kaufen würde, das ist so schön, günstig, steifer rahmen und auch relativ leicht, sollte wirklich ohne Probs auf 15,xx zu bekommen sein!


----------



## de_reu (30. September 2009)

DaZarter85 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir meinem 180mm Freerider nie probs gehabt in den habe´s, gibt ja schaltung und so, mal das mal nicht so schwarz hin,als wäre es unmöglich!



Unmöglich ist das nicht, aber man tut sich leichter, weil das gelände eben auch "leichter" ist. BTW: wie lange fährst du schon? Hast nen runden Tritt?Bist im Training?
Und die 160er stecken auch ne Menge weg:
z.B.:
Die Strecke
http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1009238/fox-racing-shox-dh-course-walk-mtb-world-championships-2009?page=5

Und Fragen wir mal Fabian, was er für eine Gabel fährt:

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1009221/fabien-barel-interview-mtb-world-championships-2009?page=6

jetzt kuckt euch die HaBe's an,
weißt du was ich meine?


----------



## joe1981 (3. Oktober 2009)

moin moin, ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr bock habt mal im Totengrund (Schneverdingen) bzw. mal in Soltau nen bisschen zu freeiden. Wenn ja privat pm an mich. Gruß joe1981


----------



## cara-mel (5. Oktober 2009)

Hey Joe, Du wirst die Strecken wohl schon kennen, kannste mal kurz erzählen wie die sind? Wir sind nämlich noch auf der Suche nach ´ner Alternative, die spaßiger ist als die Harburger Berge und nicht ganz so weit weg wie der Harz.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf Totengrund/WIlseder Berg
Ich kann sagen das bockt da einfach nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe1981 (6. Oktober 2009)

Halli Hallo,ja ein wenig kenn ich mich schon aus hier,also der Totengrund ist ein bekannstes Naturschutzgebiet die auch des öfteren von Wanderern besucht wird.aber nicht stören beim Biken.Es ist schon eher DH lastig mit ein paar Wurzelpassagen und gute Abfahrten.vor allem nicht nur 10 Sekunden lang.Es ist da alles Ausbaufähig.also kann man da noch gut was draus machen.aber man sollte es nich übertreiben da es ja naturschutzgebiet ist....ich werde beim nächsten mal ein paar pics machen um euch zu zeigen wie es da aussieht weil man ja nich wirklich sich was darunter vorstellen kann durch meine erzählungen...ist halt die Heide.aber nicht wie man die kennt.ich war sehr erstaund als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen habe....ist halt nen stückchen mit dem bike zu fahren.hier in Soltau ist eher Freeride..weils hier nur ein paar Spots gibt die man anfahren kann.aber trotzdem laune machen.ist halt alles ausbaufähig aber da wir nur zu Zweit sind..nich immer einfach,arbeit etc.Was fährst Du/Ihr denn für Bikes???also ich hab da eher nen Downhiller(hier nich wirklich auslastbar ,aber ich habe vorher in Bayern gewohnt.Ich kenn leider die Harburger Berge nich,daher kann ich nich sagen obs hier Fetter ist als da.....soooo bei Fragen immer fragen

Gruß der Joe


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Oktober 2009)

harburger berge = zwischen 40hm und 60hm abfahrten, korregiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege. 

klingt definitiv nett, wie du es beschreibst. vielleicht kann man ja mal vorbei schauen


----------



## lepierre (6. Oktober 2009)

lol, falsches unterforum, beachtet mich nicht!


----------



## joe1981 (6. Oktober 2009)

leider ist die höhe nich wirklich zu erkennen aber vor ort siehts ganz anders aus


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Oktober 2009)

mit der höhe kann man doch gut leben


----------



## cara-mel (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey Joe, Danke für die Infos und die Pics. Das sieht doch echt ganz nett aus. Mein Freund (auch ein Joe) und ich fahren das Pitch 08 von Specialized (ein Allmountain mit 140/150mm Federweg). Die Räder haben schon ein bisschen Bike-Park Erfahrung, also sollten die Strecken gehen. 
Bist Du am Wochenende in der Heide unterwegs?

Gruß
cara-mel


----------



## joe1981 (7. Oktober 2009)

halli hallo,uiii auch ein joe,das hört man nicht all zu oft.also zur zeit leider nicht weil ich meine gabel einschicken musste.wegen garantiefall und das ganze dauert wohl noch ein weile.aber sobald min bike wieder bereit ist bin ich wieder unterwegs und poste es auch hier.


lg joe


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr ein 100mm CC-Hardtail, war mitdem auch schonmal da.
Geht gut da zu fahren selbst mit meinem.
Also, ich hätte bei gutem wetter bis zum 18.10. fast jeden tag zeit und lust
danach kann ich nur an WEs und nach absprache
mal sehen, was draus wir


----------



## joe1981 (7. Oktober 2009)

hey leutz.also ich hab nen ersatzbike bekommen,nen kollege und ich fahrem am samstag zum totengrund wenns wetter nich all zu schlecht ist...wer bock hat mitzukommen,bitte bescheid sagen....dann kann man sich treffen..wäre echt cool..

gruß joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (7. Oktober 2009)

solange ich noch kein auto selbst habe, muss ich leider passen. mit bus und bahn fahre ich mich ja tot, vom zeitaufwand. aber freue mich auf jeden fall über eine art bericht davon


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2009)

samstag wann und wo genau? vielleicht sattel ich mein helius und komme vorbei...


----------



## joe1981 (8. Oktober 2009)

moin moin.also wir treffen uns spätestens um 14 uhr in wolterdingen am bahnhof.wer bock hat .lets ride

gruß der joe


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2009)

wolterdingen? wtf wo ist das denn?


----------



## joe1981 (8. Oktober 2009)

wolterdingen liegt von soltau aus in richtung schneverdingen.10-15 minuten mit dem auto von soltau...aus buchholz fährt glaube ich auch nen zug hin


http://maps.google.de/maps?client=f...2GAw&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wolterdingen? wtf wo ist das denn?



wenn du noch platz im auto hast, würde ich mitkommen. komme natürlich zu dir mit der bahn dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe1981 (8. Oktober 2009)

also ich fahre mit nem kollegen komplett mit dem bike von soltau zum totengrund über wolterdingen.weil ich leider kein auto habe....


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Oktober 2009)

joar, also ich glaub ich lieber nicht, wenn ich von hamburg nach soltau fahren soll^^ 

wer weiß, ob thomas ne art fahrgemeinschaft schließt


----------



## cara-mel (8. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jungs, Joe und ich sind dabei, wenn das Wetter das auch ist. Wir kommen aus HH und überlegen gerade, ob wir noch jemanden mit ins Auto kriegen, weils ein Clio ist und die BIke-Packerei eh schon immer wie Tetris spielen ist ;-) 
@ Joe: Nach dem Treffen am Bahnhof gehts direkt mit dem Rad weiter?
Welche Klamotten (Protektoren/Helme) sind angebracht? Wenns Fullface und volle Montur wird, wirds eng im Auto.

Viele Grüße
Mel


----------



## joe1981 (8. Oktober 2009)

halli hallo,ich hoffe auch das das wetter .also ich fahre mit fullface,knieschoner und halt handschuhe.das reicht auf jeden fall.der helm ist da wichtig weils bestimmt an manchen stellen recht glatt werden kann.also wenn niemand mit dem zug kommen sollte(deswegen treffpunkt wolterdingen)könnte man sich auch in bispingen am mcdonalds treffen..ist nich mehr ganz so weit zum totengrund,aber halt nur wenn niemand mit dem zug kommt.bis jetzt sind wir ja nur zu viert.gruß joe


----------



## joe1981 (9. Oktober 2009)

hallo,da ja keiner mit dem zug kommt ist es sinnvoll das wir uns in bispingen bei mcdonalds treffen.is nähmlich für mein kollegen und mich näher dranne.vorallem ist es einfacher wenn man aus hamburg kommt weil die autobahnausfahrt gleich dort bei mcdonalds ist.bis jetzt sind wir zu viert.wenn das wetter noch nen strich durch die rechnung machen sollte und ihr nicht kommt.bitte posten das wir nicht umsonst warten

gruß der joe


----------



## cara-mel (9. Oktober 2009)

OK


----------



## joe1981 (9. Oktober 2009)

oki doki dann sehen wir uns morgen gegen 14 uhr bei mcdonalds


----------



## cara-mel (10. Oktober 2009)

Was ne Asche - hier schifft es wie aus Kübeln bei 6°

Ich schätze, das wird heute nix !

Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben - wir starten demnächst einen neuen Versuch, ok?


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Oktober 2009)

find ich gut


----------



## joe1981 (10. Oktober 2009)

moin moin,also hier regnets auch.scheiss wetter aber is nich zu ändern.na klar machen wir dasich hoffe das wetter erholt sich wieder

gruß der joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Oktober 2009)

Mist, zu spät gelesen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich war gestern dort
habe auch mal nen paar Bilder gemacht.
hmm, irgendwie felht eins, egal

So wie es hier aus sieht, werdet ihr wohl viel spaß haben, im matsch und auf den nun rutschigen steinen
gestern war das echt geil zu fahren


PS: beim nächsten Versuch bin ich dabei. Ihr könnt wahrscheinlich alle immer nur am WE, oder?
Nächstes WE wäre ne Idee, wenns wetter passt kann ich dann mit malte kommen.
vorrausgesetz er hat lust und zeit.

man braucht übringes net umbedingt nen fullface, nen normaler reicht auch, man muss ja nicht immer ein auf kammikaze machen


----------



## joe1981 (10. Oktober 2009)

also ich denke wir versuchen es nächsten samstag nochmal.hoffe das wetter ist dann bessergleiche zeit,gleicher treffpunkt.

gruß der joe


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Oktober 2009)

ok, geht klar


----------



## cara-mel (11. Oktober 2009)

Neues Spiel, neues Glück. Wir wären wieder dabei unter den gleichen Bedingungen.
Hoffentlich hattest Du trotzdem Spaß, es klingt ja schon danach

Bis dann


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte Spaß, ja.
Am Freitag wars ja auch trocken


----------



## humptidei (14. Oktober 2009)

moin jungs, 
an meinem drössiger fr rahmen ist die dämpfer-schraube verbogen. es handelt sich dabei um eine innensechkant m8 schraube (din 912). da die bei CNC gekauften "original - " schrauben nach einem tag intensivem fahren immer wieder verbiegen und nebenbei 6 euro  kosten, wollte ich fragen, ob ihr mir einen gut sortierten werkzeugladen oder ein schraubenfachgeschäft nennen könnt, in dem ich solch eine schraube bekommen könnte.
ich wohne leider außerhalb (ratzeburg) und brauch die schraube bis ende der woche, da ich anfang nächster woche nach thale zur rosstrappen-downhillstrecke fahre. am besten wär ein geschäft im osten der stadt in die richtug jenfeldt, weil ich dort einfach hinkomme.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

ps: google hab ich natürlich auch gefragt, aber ihr kennt die läden ja gegebenenfalls persönlich und könnt mir sagen, ob sie was taugen


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Oktober 2009)

Bin aus der Sonne Sardieniens zurück (23-30°C) Wie siehts die Woche mit fahren aus?


----------



## humptidei (14. Oktober 2009)

das mit der schraube hat sich erledigt, fahre morgen nach lübeck in ein schraubenfachgeschäft... hoffentlich haben die meine schraube da 
kommt nächste woche dienstag zufällig noch jemand nach thale?


----------



## bikesandmore (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jungs.
Wollte mal von meinem Norco-Custom-Projekt berichten! Inzwischen fehlen "nurnoch" LRS und Bremsen. Ich dachte an rote Hopes auf 721-, 729- oder Syncros DS28ern (die Qual der Wahl) und Schwarze Elixir R's.
Hoffe euch gefällts soweit 
Mein Ziehl ists übrigends, unter 14,5 Kilo zu bleiben.

Bild funktioniert wie immer nicht. Deswegen müsst ihr leider aufn Link, bei Interesse 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/490660


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (14. Oktober 2009)

isch komm thale, weschte ja.


----------



## Jay Norco (14. Oktober 2009)

es werde nie 14.5 und das weißt du jusso


----------



## bikesandmore (14. Oktober 2009)

neider.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag dein Bike jetzt schon und wünsche alles Gute für 14,5kg. 729 sind übertrieben. Nimm 721er oder die Syncros. Der beste Kompromiss sind sicher die 721er.


Wie siehts jetzt mit dem WE (besonders Freitag) aus?


----------



## bikesandmore (14. Oktober 2009)

also rein rechnerisch, sind's 14 Kilo und 223gr. Mit Hopes und 721ern


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Oktober 2009)

joar, können ja mal biken gehn... hab da vielleicht noch n fr-spot, den wir beide noch nicht kennen. da ließe sich was organiesieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte ja Lust die Totengrundaktion diesen Freitag nachzuholen. Wie siehts da so bei euch aus?
Wie weit ist es vom Wolterdinger Bahnhof bis zum Totengrund? Kann man das gemütlich mit dem Big Bike fahren? Sonst käme ich von Buchholz direkt mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## joe1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

moin moin,also freitag is bei mir schlecht..wir wollen am samstag zum totengrund.ich denke das wetter wird auch passen.also vom wolterdinger bahnhof ist es schon noch nen ganzes stückchen bestimmt 15 kilometer +/-5 km.ist halt nen umweg.wir wollen uns in bispingen bei mcdonalds treffen..das is dann nich mehr weit.wie weit ist es denn von buchholz aus???

gruß der joe


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Oktober 2009)

dazu muss ich auch sagen, dass ich persönlich momentan nicht auf tour aus bin^^ naja, schaun wa mal


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Oktober 2009)

Ne, für ihn ist das denn passender mit mir direkt zum totengrund zu fahren
ne Malte
Wir fahren lieber gemeinsam dahin von Inzmühlen aus, also ich zumindest.
Von Handeloh aus sind das bis zum Totengrund vllt. 16km.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn wir Samstag fahren, dann nur früh, da ich gegen frühen Nachmittag in Welle sein muss.


----------



## humptidei (15. Oktober 2009)

hey jusso,
das bike sieht ja schonmal super schnieke aus 
allerdings würde ich die ketten- bzw sitzstrebenneoprenschutzdinger auf links drehen. hab ich bei mir auch gemacht kommt besser ohne diesen schriftzug...


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin raus, wir haben morgen ne große bau-aktion für morgen geplant. fetten wallride


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2009)

Morgen werde ich nach HH Innenstadt fahren, da ich ein paar Sachen erledigen muss und die Ferien nutzen will.

Für Samstag bin ich bis etwa 15 Uhr für eine Tour zu haben. Also am liebsten vor Ort, ohne Bahnfahren.
Wäre bei der Totengrundrunde jemand dabei?


----------



## joe1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich nach HH Innenstadt fahren, da ich ein paar Sachen erledigen muss und die Ferien nutzen will.
> 
> Für Samstag bin ich bis etwa 15 Uhr für eine Tour zu haben. Also am liebsten vor Ort, ohne Bahnfahren.
> Wäre bei der Totengrundrunde jemand dabei?



moin moin.also wenn wir am samstag fahren dann leider erst ab 14 uhr.vorher kann ich leider nicht.sorry.wir würden uns um 14 uhr spätestens in bispingen mcdonalds treffen und dann zum totengrund fahren..denke so um 14.30 uhr sind wa am totengrund.also wer noch bock hat mit zukommen.immer ranum so mehr um so mehr spass...würde auch gerne nen paar geile pics machen...

gruß der joe


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Oktober 2009)

also, ich hätte schon lust auf totengrund, allerdings net so früh.
ich würde zur nachmittagsrunde dann kommen auch mal nen paar andere kennenlernen
ich würde dann auch fotos machen
sry malte

EDIT:
Mal ein Bild meiner letzt tägigen errungenschaften angehängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

na logisch kein thema man kann sich ja dann da treffen...wäre cool.










Ohne eigenes Bike is ********,kommt ausn Arsch.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Oktober 2009)

joe1981 schrieb:


> na logisch kein thema man kann sich ja dann da treffen...wäre cool.


Ja, oder ich fahre vormittags mit Malte hin, er haut dann ab und ich bleibe noch da und fahre nen bissl mit euch


joe1981 schrieb:


> Ohne eigenes Bike is ********,kommt ausn Arsch.


OK, was haste denn fürn Ersatzrad?
SO schlimm?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2009)

hi,
ich habe es nicht ganz mitbekommen....wie ist es so im Totengrund?
Mehr Tour oder schon feines Rumgehüpfe?


----------



## joe1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

Gabel ohne jegliche Dämpferfunktion..Marzocchi is auch nich mehr das es mal war....sorry das ich mein bike poste aber ich wollte endlich mal hier die Bilder in groß hinbekommen und nich nur in angehängter grafik
war am verzeifeln

Ohne eigenes Bike sucks,kommt ausn Arsch.[/quote]


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Oktober 2009)

Aso, naja, die eigenen Eintellungen fehlen wahrsscheinlich am meisten, oder?

@Mr.Freeride:
Also zum hüpfen musste an Wilseder Berg(~2km daneben), aber am/im Totengrund kann man schon schön fahren, der eine oder andere kleine jump ist auch drinne, aber eher weniger hüpfen
Das ist ja schließlich erschlossenes Wandergebiet, kein Bikepark oder DOwnhillkurs


----------



## joe1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

coole sache.jo gabel funktioniert nicht mehr.bretthart.fahre mit 0 bar und dat ding taucht nich wirklich ein.hab se eingeschickt vor knapp nen monat und warten muss ich noch bis zum 27. und dann anrufen und nachfragen und dann hoffen das se sagen .is aufn weg zu dir

hab nen bergamont team dh als leihbike.von nem kollegen


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2009)

kann man sich vielleicht noch anschliessen?


----------



## joe1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

na klar gerne doch treffpunkt wäre spätestens 14 uhr in bispingen mcdonalds.kommst du mitn auto???weil dat mc is direkt an der autobahn.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2009)

ok, also Totengrund = Endurorunde?
Wilseder schon eher Freeride?

Hört sich beides sehr interessant an. Ich kann nur leider nicht dieses Wochenende.



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Aso, naja, die eigenen Eintellungen fehlen wahrsscheinlich am meisten, oder?
> 
> @Mr.Freeride:
> Also zum hüpfen musste an Wilseder Berg(~2km daneben), aber am/im Totengrund kann man schon schön fahren, der eine oder andere kleine jump ist auch drinne, aber eher weniger hüpfen
> Das ist ja schließlich erschlossenes Wandergebiet, kein Bikepark oder DOwnhillkurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2009)

Keiner der Samstag Vormittag fahren will?
Was ist mit Sonntag?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal ich:
Habe meinen Wochenendplan eben völlig umgekrempelt und bin bei der Totengrundrunde dabei. Bis 16:00 habe ich Zeit, dann müsste ich zurück richtung Heimat. 14:00 am Wilseder ok?
@Phillip: Um 13:00 vor der Jugendherberge Inzmühlen?

@joe: Kommt ihr mit BigBikes oder mit was kleinem? Ich würde dann evtl. auch mein B1 nehmen und nicht das Hardtail.


----------



## joe1981 (15. Oktober 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nochmal ich:
> Habe meinen Wochenendplan eben völlig umgekrempelt und bin bei der Totengrundrunde dabei. Bis 16:00 habe ich Zeit, dann müsste ich zurück richtung Heimat. 14:00 am Wilseder ok?
> @Phillip: Um 13:00 vor der Jugendherberge Inzmühlen?
> 
> @joe: Kommt ihr mit BigBikes oder mit was kleinem? Ich würde dann evtl. auch mein B1 nehmen und nicht das Hardtail.



wir treffen uns gegen 14 uhr in bispingen als sind wir so gegen 14.30 uhr am totengrund.genau treffen wir uns am wilseder.is wohl am besten.

wir kommen mit bigbikes,genau mach das


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Oktober 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nochmal ich:
> Habe meinen Wochenendplan eben völlig umgekrempelt und bin bei der Totengrundrunde dabei. Bis 16:00 habe ich Zeit, dann müsste ich zurück richtung Heimat. 14:00 am Wilseder ok?
> @Phillip: Um 13:00 vor der Jugendherberge Inzmühlen?
> 
> @joe: Kommt ihr mit BigBikes oder mit was kleinem? Ich würde dann evtl. auch mein B1 nehmen und nicht das Hardtail.


Ok, 13h. Bis denne.
Übringens werde ich so geschrieben: Philipp


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

ich bin bin noch unschlüssig, muss erstmal mit meiner obrigkeit bequackern.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Oktober 2009)

Super. Ich bin dann um 13:00 an der Jugendherberge und um 14:30 am Totengrund.
Wäre es nicht praktischer, wenn wir uns oberhalb des Totengrundes an dieser "Aussichtsstelle" treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe1981 (16. Oktober 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Super. Ich bin dann um 13:00 an der Jugendherberge und um 14:30 am Totengrund.
> Wäre es nicht praktischer, wenn wir uns oberhalb des Totengrundes an dieser "Aussichtsstelle" treffen?




moin.jo ich denke auch das das am besten ist.da finden wir uns auch dann


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich beides sehr interessant an. Ich kann nur leider nicht dieses Wochenende.[/quote]
 Eig. brauchste keinen Freerider, es sei denn, du willst mit VOllspeed da runter preschen und jed3n Stein einfach ignorieren.
 Mitm Enduro kann man das alles sehr gutmeistern, sogar mitm CC-hardtail.
 ich war nur aufs springen bezogen, das kann man am wilseder nämlich besser, weil da uf den wegen immer sone huggel sind



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Super. Ich bin dann um 13:00 an der Jugendherberge und um 14:30 am Totengrund.
> Wäre es nicht praktischer, wenn wir uns oberhalb des Totengrundes an dieser "Aussichtsstelle" treffen?


gut
kannste deine gabelpumpe mitbringen? meine gabel bräuchte nen bissl

@all:
das wetter sagt zu morgen auf jeden Fall: JA!!!
mal gucken wies morgen gegen 11h ist. ich denke das läuft morgen.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

kann man nicht eigentlich mitm auto bis nach niederhaverbeck düsen? dann sinds vielleicht noch 900m bis zum wilseder berg. ist da der totengrund?


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Oktober 2009)

@ malte:

ich hab heute von pepe tuning meinen shimsatz bekommen. 11 euro und ein paar zerquetschte und das gute stück federt hammer  dienstag teste ich das ganze in thale auf dem rosstrappen dh. ! 


kannst du jetzt auch so weit die zugstufe verstellen? muss schon ziehmlich weit sie reindrehen, aber ich bekomm das set up, was ich haben will....


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Oktober 2009)

Also der Zugstufenverstellbereich bei meinem Swinger ist riesig, der sinnvoll nutzbare Bereich eher klein.

@Philipp: Pumpe bringe ich mit.

@Thomas: Wenn du um 14:00 auf dem Wilseder bist, gabeln wir dich auf.


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also der Zugstufenverstellbereich bei meinem Swinger ist riesig, der sinnvoll nutzbare Bereich eher klein.



Jaa genau, so ist es bei mir auch  

Dachte im ersten moment, dass ich den größten Shim zu klein gewählt hätte, aber ich hab mich an einen namenhaften Tuninggersteller orientiert, der das Set für 35,- verkauft und ich genau das gleiche bestellt hab


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Oktober 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also der Zugstufenverstellbereich bei meinem Swinger ist riesig, der sinnvoll nutzbare Bereich eher klein.
> 
> @Philipp: Pumpe bringe ich mit.
> 
> @Thomas: Wenn du um 14:00 auf dem Wilseder bist, gabeln wir dich auf.



alles klar, schick mal handynummer via pm. meine holde brauchts auto grad wegen arbeit. alles weitere dann per sms.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, aber der Vertrag ist gerade durch und ich habe noch keine neue Karte. Das heißt Handy-telefonieren ist nicht.
Festnetz kannste aber haben:
04181-99939Null


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kann man nicht eigentlich mitm auto bis nach niederhaverbeck düsen? dann sinds vielleicht noch 900m bis zum wilseder berg. ist da der totengrund?


Jo, kann man. Der Totengrund liegt fast genau neben an. 1-2km vom wilseder weg
wie malte schon sagte, 14h wilseder und wir nehmen dich mit

@Malte: Gut. ich guck erstmal wie sie nachm ölen anspricht. und dann vllt. nen bissl den luftdruck verändern
also bis nachher, naja, schon fast gleich

Hat zwar nen bissl gefiselt vorhin, aber wir fahren, gell jungs!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Oktober 2009)

uff. ok. wenn ich bis zehn nach 2 nicht da bin. tauche ich auch nicht mehr auf. brauchts ff-helm? das visier verhindert schon mal das es meine brille beregnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Oktober 2009)

Ne, Halbschale reicht aus. Schienbeinschoner nehme ich aber mit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe hamburger und nicht hamburger Freerider.
Diejenigen die öfter mit mir unterwegs sind, werden schon mitbekommen haben, dass wir versuchen in Buchholz ein Gelände für eine Dirtjumpstrecke zu finden.
Für alle die an diesem Projekt teilhaben und über Neuigkeiten informiert werden möchten gibt es jetzt eine eigene Interessengemeinschaft. Mein Hauptziel ist dabei eine bessere Kommunikation in der sehr losen Community südlich von Hamburg zu ermöglichen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=342


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin schonmal beigetreten
Ich nehme es vielleicht mal am Wochenende in meine Signatur auf


----------



## bikesandmore (23. Oktober 2009)

juhu  hab endlich nen lrs.!
dt 440fr und 370er auf mtx 33. Nächste woche endlich wieder fahren


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Oktober 2009)

na dann wünsche ich viel spaß


----------



## Jay Norco (25. Oktober 2009)

**** you jusso! mein scheiß bottlerocket ist aber wohl auch zur jahreswende fertig und dann gehts wieder los endlich!!


----------



## Jay Norco (25. Oktober 2009)

failed...dummer doppel post.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Oktober 2009)

Sodelle, wie siehts aus am Wochenende? Ich hätte nochmal Lust auf Wilseder/Totengrund, aber mit richtigem Bike und früherem Treffen. Wären ein paar Leute dabei?

@Thomas: Du wolltest mir die Koordinaten von einem Trail schicken.


----------



## schaberth (28. Oktober 2009)

was für ne strecke wäre das denn??? fr dh cc trail etc???

samstag?? um wieviel uhr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja. Sagen wir mal Trails zwischen AM und Enduro. Nicht superanspruchsvoll, aber spaßig und wenn man etwas zieht bekommt man auch Luft unter die Reifen.
Je nach Verkehrsmittel hast du aber ein Stück Anfahrt.


----------



## bikesandmore (28. Oktober 2009)

wenn alles klappt, und ich diese woche (heute) noch meine bremsen bekomme, wäre ich samstag mit meinem neuen bock dabei!
wohin solls denn gehn?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2009)

Auf den Wilseder Berg und in den Totengrund. Ist beides in der Lüneburger Heide.
Bist herzlich willkommen


----------



## bikesandmore (28. Oktober 2009)

danke für die einladung  
eeehm, da ich nicht auto fahren kann, frag ich mich grad wie ich dahin komme, aber theoretisch wär ich dabéi


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn kroiterfee wieder kommt, könntest du bestimmt bei ihm mitfahren. Sonst mit der Bahn bis Buchholz i.d. Nordheide und dann weiter mit mir.


----------



## bikesandmore (28. Oktober 2009)

ookay, mal sehn. erstmal brauch ich ja eh meine bremsen. werd nacher zu CNC fahren (würd sie bei bmo bestellen, aber dauert mir zu lange ) und mir elixir's zulegen denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (28. Oktober 2009)

hi malte. bin dienstlich gebunden. daher keine zeit. ende.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Oktober 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Naja. Sagen wir mal Trails zwischen AM und Enduro. Nicht superanspruchsvoll, aber spaßig und wenn man etwas zieht bekommt man auch Luft unter die Reifen.
> Je nach Verkehrsmittel hast du aber ein Stück Anfahrt.


ich hätte lust, nur müsste ich mein rad langsam mal zum händler bringen um die gewindebuchsen im sitzrohr neu machen zu lassen.
wenn ich das diese woche noch hinbringe(sosnt vegesse ich das immer wieder) und kein leihbike für diezeit bekomme, könnte ich dann dein HT nehmen malte?
ich würde auch nach buchholz kommen und dann fahren mit dir
besseres wetter als auf unserer hinfahrt letztes mal vorraus gesetzt

@kroiterfee: gleich im passenden jagong geschrieben


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2009)

Schade Thomas. Wie siehts mit den Trailkoordinaten aus?

Philipp: Mein Hardtail kannst du kriegen, denke ich. Fährt sich aber schwerer als deins. Ich überlege mit dem Zug bis Wintermoor oder so zu fahren, dann isses nicht so weit zu fahren mit dem Big Bike. 

Wer wäre sonst noch dabei?


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Oktober 2009)

dsa ist mir klar. 1. höheres gewicht, 2. viel höherer rollwiederstand
mal gucken, wenn ichdas diese woche überhaupt noch mache.
ich will das nur endlich hinter mich bringen.
wenn du nach wintermoor mitm zug fährst, müssten wir das nochmal genauer absprechen

EDIT: dann aber am besten die unterschriftensammlung mitnehmen und nen stift. wenn wir mehrer sind, können ja gleich nochn paar unterschreiben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2009)

Gute Idee.
Wenn du willst können wir ja deine Reifen aufs DMR machen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Oktober 2009)

Höchstens den Albert, mehr aber auch net. wenn überhaupt.
ich spreche gleich mal beim abendbrot mmit meinen eltern, was am WE ansteht.
ich weiß nur, das ich ab spät nachmittag keine zeit mehr habe.
ich schreibe nahher oder morgen nochmal
heißt früheres treffen für dich 13h am totengrund? und dann auch wirklich punkt 13h?

Edith sagte gerade:
Also, ich muss gegen 16h wieder hie sein, da wir gegen 18h mit'm zug fahren und ich vorher noch ein bissl entspannen will und mich duschen und so muss.
Also 13h am totengrund wäre perfekt, wenn dann wirklich alle da sind


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Oktober 2009)

koordinaten habe ich nicht. nur ein bild von einem teil der strecke. ich melde mich spaeter.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sogar evtl. 12:30 am Totengrund sagen. Dann lohnt sich da noch richtig.


----------



## bikesandmore (28. Oktober 2009)

ich bin definitiv nicht dabei dieses WE. Kohle hat doch nicht gereicht..ich musste die 440er hügi einfach haben


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2009)

Dann siehts ja so aus, als ob wir nur noch zwei wären. Dann würde ich den Totengrund eventuell doch verschieben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (28. Oktober 2009)

ja tut mir leid 
hätte ich mich im griff gehabt, wär ich dabei gewesen


----------



## Jay Norco (28. Oktober 2009)

ich will mit....will mir nicht jmd eine lyrik schenken? ich nehme auch ne fox 36er...


----------



## bikesandmore (28. Oktober 2009)

und nen steuersatzn und nen lenker und ne sattelklemme? 
will nicht mal jmd so nett zu ihm sein


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Oktober 2009)

fÃ¼r 2700â¬ bekommt er von mir ne Reba SL, lenker und sattelklemme steuersatz gibts dann gratis dazu^^ 

dann verschieben wir das ganze halt


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen, da scih hier nischt tut, machen wir morgen keine tour
naja, nen andern mal wieder


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2009)

Siek im Nord-Osten von Hamburg


----------



## Jay Norco (1. November 2009)

das hatte schon beim bender keinen stil. aber dicke eier.


----------



## sannihh (1. November 2009)

Das ist ja fett !!! Gibts in Siek noch mehr?
Falls jemand Lust hat auf Nightride, starten heute 15.00 Kärtner Hütte!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2009)

Krank Bist du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (1. November 2009)

jar drop in Norddeutschland - richtig fett


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2009)

njoa der hat kein Style. Aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal mit Style.

ne in Siek ist nicht mehr viel.

ja bin ich


----------



## Jay Norco (1. November 2009)

nana es ging nicht darum ob du style hast ode rnicht sonder das solche drops meinerm meinung nach kein style haben. dicken respekt hast du aufjedenfall verdient aber mir gibt sowas einfach nichts.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (1. November 2009)

Wahnsinn...
Niko du spinner ehy...haha!
Bei mir würd edas Adrenalin aus allen Löchern nur so rausballern beim ersten mal... 
Wieviel Meter sind das?



Greets
Damian


----------



## herrderringel (2. November 2009)

Hey Niko!

Ist das in den Lunken, hinten zum Rodelberg auf'm Golfplatz rüber? 
Kommt mir so bekannt vor. Wenn ja, Respekt, war immer ganz schön weich da, ist man schnell mal stecken geblieben... 

DerHerrderRingel


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. November 2009)

ganz genau da ist das!
Ja stimmt, ohne Platten wäre es wohl auch net gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. November 2009)

Alle die öfters mal mit mir unterwegs sind interessiert es evtl. dass ich eine neue Mobilnummer habe: 
Null-Eins-Fünf-Eins-Zwei-Zwei-Fünf-Drei-Acht-Fünf-Neun-Null


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. November 2009)

@mr.freeride: echt respekt



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Alle die öfters mal mit mir unterwegs sind interessiert es evtl. dass ich eine neue Mobilnummer habe:
> Null-Eins-Fünf-Eins-Zwei-Zwei-Fünf-Drei-Acht-Fünf-Neun-Null


Wird noch heute eingespeichert. ich schick dir dann einfach kurz ne SMS oder klingel an, dann haste meine nummer auch mal


----------



## bikesandmore (2. November 2009)

mein radl steht!
zwar noch ohne bremsen, aber fürn brakless ride hats gereicht.


----------



## bikesandmore (2. November 2009)

ok, bild klappt malwieder nicht. mach ichs halt anders!
wie ich mich freue!


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. November 2009)

Sehr geil. Jetzt noch die Travis wieder rein....


----------



## bikesandmore (2. November 2009)

die travis ist weg. aber wenn ich mal zuviel geld hab kommt ne kleine bos


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. November 2009)

Sieht schick aus
wenn du mal zu viel geld hast, dann helf lieber ärmeren leuten mit einer spende, wie mir z.B.
ich finde, eine etwas langhübigere gabel würde daran besser aussehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. November 2009)

Wieso das? 160/160 ist doch ne schöne Kombi.
Am Sonntag Bauaktion bei Nicolo!


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. November 2009)

Sonntag???  Nachmittags?
Mal gucken. Vllt. komm ich mit, wenns erlaubt ist und größere Mächte(schule, Wetter) dies zulassen


----------



## Daddelmann (3. November 2009)

stimmt, schaufeln haben wir genug, aber wir nageln auch einiges. wenn jemand eine gute säge für bäuchen d=18 -25cm, immer gut und nägel sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. November 2009)

Ich bzw.mein vater hat nen fuschschwanz von ungefähr der länge, sehr gute quali das teil, könnte ich best. mitbringen

nägel haben wir net so viele, da könnt ich nischt mirbringen


----------



## bikesandmore (3. November 2009)

also mir persönlich würde ne gabel mit dem selben federweg, aber einer etwas höheren bauhöhe gefallen. 
sonntag bin ich dabei


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. November 2009)

Ja, ich wahrscheinlich dann auch


----------



## Daddelmann (4. November 2009)

ja, das ist doch cool. malte kennt den weg


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. November 2009)

ich weiß.
weiß denn mittlerweile jemand ne uhrzeit?


----------



## Daddelmann (4. November 2009)

12 uhr am berg. bitte richte dich an malte, der kann den weg besser einschätzen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. November 2009)

ok, ich schreib ihm mal ne SMS
oh mein gott, da muss ich ja früh aufstehen
Und mittagessen habe ich dann erst spät, Neeeiiin^^
Oder gibts da kostenlosese essen?


----------



## Daddelmann (4. November 2009)

denke eher nicht  Ich könnte sonst auf wunsch ein paar Brötchen mitbringen.


 SMS???, glaubst du, dass er die liest?  Aber er hat ja eine neue Nummer, das beinhaltet mit glück, dass er sein handy mit sich trägt.

bei Fragen hier meine nummer: null- eins- sieben- sechs-acht- fünf- vier- null- acht- vier- drei- eins


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. November 2009)

Tut er tendenziell eher nicht
Ich würde sagen wir nehmen entweder den Zug um 10.20 oder 11.20 von Buchholz.
Wir wären dann etwa jeweils eine Stunde später am berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (4. November 2009)

nicoloo-> bringst mir bremsen mit? wär genial. 
vico will auch mitkommen... mit tabletops  xDD


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. November 2009)

@ Daddelmann
was ist den jetzt aus dem neu gebauten geworden? Habt ihr es wieder abgerissen?

Ich wäre am Sonntag auch dabei, wenn der Geb. der Grandma nicht wäre


----------



## Daddelmann (5. November 2009)

kannst auch samstag kommen, da bauen wir auch

was meinste mit neu gebauten, dem wo ich dich angerufen hatte??? oder die holzbox usw? wenn das, nene, wir sind fleißig an dem trail bauen... schon fett...


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Tut er tendenziell eher nicht
> Ich würde sagen wir nehmen entweder den Zug um 10.20 oder 11.20 von Buchholz.
> Wir wären dann etwa jeweils eine Stunde später am berg.


gut das erklärt dann einiges.
Ich denke, wir nehmen dann den Zug um 11.20
Ich kann nämlich net mitm zug nach buchholz, denn die strecke ist ab samstag zu
Wann denkste sind wir zurück? gegen 4 oder doch eher 5?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. November 2009)

Ich denke zwischen 5 und 6. Muss sich ja auch lohnen. Wenns droht den ganzen Tag zu regnen kommen wir eher nicht.

@all: Kommt am Samstag jemand mit zu I-Punkt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. November 2009)

lass mich überlegen.........Nein. Habe was anderes zu tun. Z.B. Rad putzen, damit ichs am SOnntag wieder einsauen kann

Gut, dann werde ich am samstag schonmal alle HAs machen, damit ich sonntag nischt mehr tun muss.
denke, am besten ists, wenn am sonntag morgen mal einer aus Hamburg sagt wies wetter da ist, dan entscheiden wir ob wir fahren, ok malte.
mach mal dein handy an, dann haste meine nummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. November 2009)

Super, danke


----------



## Daddelmann (5. November 2009)

ich kann ja hier rein posten, wie es bei mir ausschaut^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Super, danke


gehorchst du auf alle befehle so schnell?
ich frage mal meinen vater ob der mich morgens nach buchholz fährt



Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich kann ja hier rein posten, wie es bei mir ausschaut^^


das ist gut


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. November 2009)

11:05 am Buchholzer Bahnhof. Ich komme mit dem BeOne.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. November 2009)

ich lass dich nicht unterzuckert fahren, falls du meine anspielung verstehst


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. November 2009)




----------



## Jay Norco (5. November 2009)

ich komme auch mal wieder vorbei zum knipsen mal bissl mit der 10D rumspielen ich komme zusammen mit jusso. also man sieht sich dann jungs!


----------



## Daddelmann (5. November 2009)

jep, wir sehen uns dann


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. November 2009)

Bin gerade dabei die Bikes fürs Wochenende fertig zu machen und überlege ob ich zu faul bin den Diesel hinten gegen einen High Roller zu tauschen. Wie siehts mit dem Boden bei dir bei Nässe aus Nicolo? Recht rutschig oder?

@Philipp: Willst du für Sonntag mein DMR? Ich glaube das wird den Anforderungen der Nicolo-Trails eher gerecht als dein Cube.


----------



## Daddelmann (6. November 2009)

ist schon rutschig aufgrund des lehmbodens. high roler versagen hier bei nässe, den diesel würde ich mal ausprobieren. deswegen fahre ich muddy marys  allzeit bereit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei die Bikes fürs Wochenende fertig zu machen und überlege ob ich zu faul bin den Diesel hinten gegen einen High Roller zu tauschen. Wie siehts mit dem Boden bei dir bei Nässe aus Nicolo? Recht rutschig oder?
> 
> @Philipp: Willst du für Sonntag mein DMR? Ich glaube das wird den Anforderungen der Nicolo-Trails eher gerecht als dein Cube.


Wäre glaube ich ganz schlau, da Easton, soweit ich weiß, die EA30 Vorbauten von 07-09 zurückruft
Dann müsste ich allerdings gucken, wie das mit Nach Buchholz kommen ist
Bespreche ich heute mit meinen Eltern
Wenns klappt, nehme ich das gerne wo wohnste denn, oder kommst du dann mit beiden räder zum bahnhof?


EDIT: ich knipse auch
gehe nu erstmal nen bissl biken, die schlechte laune muss aus mir raus


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. November 2009)

Wir treffen uns am Bahnhof würde ich sagen.

@Nicolo: Sicher dass du nix verwechselst? Der High Roller hat, besonders wenns Nass ist erheblich mehr Grip als der Diesel


----------



## Daddelmann (6. November 2009)

probieren geht über studieren. ich hab nur mal im high roler, gegen meine marys im vergleich gehabt.. und an den trails ist dann echt profil gefragt. darf sich eben auch nicht zu sehr zusetzten, was aber die diesel, so wie ich das profil kenne, gerne machen... probiere es doch mal aus 


achja... ich komme mit ner cc möre, weil ich grad den swinger gekillt habe ^^ dichtungen am ausgleichbehälter sind geplatzt.... so ist das, wenn man die progressionsverstellung überbeansprucht xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns am Bahnhof würde ich sagen.
> 
> @Nicolo: Sicher dass du nix verwechselst? Der High Roller hat, besonders wenns Nass ist erheblich mehr Grip als der Diesel


ok
ich schreibe morgen vormittag nochmal, ob das 100% klappt


EDIT:
Also, ich komme gegen 11h dann zum Bahnhof
Wo genau müssen wir eig. hin? VOm Harburger bahnhof bis zu den HaBe's(bzw. Kärtner Hütte) ist das ja ne ganze ecke
Nimmst du Wechselnklamotten mit?


----------



## Daddelmann (7. November 2009)

ich komme morgen doch mitm biggi, dämpfer hab ich gefixed


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2009)

Ich nehme die säge doch net mit nur ne kleine.
Die große ist mit zu sperrig im Rucksack


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. November 2009)

Also mitm fixen Dämpfer fahren hätte ich keine Lust drauf

Wenn ich mir allerdings überlege, dass morgen das Wetter noch mieser sein soll als heute, habe ich nur mäßig Lust.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2009)

Hä???
Das soll morgen besser sein, als heute
Ich gucke nachher mal wetter, dann poste ich nochmal


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. November 2009)

Heute: 40% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit
Morgen: 80% 
Auf 3 unterschiedlichen Radiosendern heute in der Werkstatt gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2009)

Tagesschau hat gestern eig. nur bewölkt angezeigt für hamburg.
wetteronline sagt mindestens für den nachmittag trocken vorraus für: harburg, hamburg, neu wulmstorf, buchholz

also, ich denke wir machen das, oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. November 2009)

Bisher ja.
Wir schreiben hier ja morgen gegen 10 Uhr nochmal.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2009)

Ok, bis denne, und schön tagesschau mit wetter gucken


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. November 2009)

Ne, habe schon was anderes vor

Nicolo, denkst du an den Kolben?


----------



## Daddelmann (7. November 2009)

jawohl, ich denke an die kolben, herr lord shadow! anbei werde ich mich morgen früh gegen  10 00 wieder bericht erstatten. ich habe an meine vorgesetzten bereits im vorwege eine schriftlich´ein persönliches anliegen eingereicht. seine antwort lautete, dass es nur noch besser werden könne, als heute. mein erfahrungsbericht aus dem heutigen tag am trail, war dass es sau rutschig und trotz unseren arbeitsstiefeln es kaum möglich war im schlachtfeld des gefälles am wallride stellung zu halten. doch wir haben unsere aufgabe mehr als postiv ausführen können, jegliche komplikationen wurden ausgerzt!

wir hören morgen um zehn null null!


----------



## bikesandmore (8. November 2009)

Richter, Mosel und Schriever melden sich ab. Sind auf Grund der Wetterlage und anderer Beschäfftigungen (ich=Freundin, Richter=BMX und Mosel= kA) bei der Mission morgen nicht dabei. Ohne Emotionen darf ich sagen, tut uns Leid!

Haut rein Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (8. November 2009)

so jungs und mädels, es ist zwar bevölkt, sieht aber soweit gut aus. 

wetter.de sagt: niederschlagsrisiko=10%
wetter.com sagt: niederschlagsrisiko=20%
wetter24.de sagt: morgens= 0%, abends = 5%

Der boden ist von gestern super nass und damit absolut ideal zum bauen!

ich denke man kann es "riskieren" nein also auf malte und bloenfontein freue ich mich schonmal sehr!

zum kolben: ich habe drei davon, aber irgendwo sind zwei davon verblieben, einen habe ich schonmal im rucksack verstaut, hoffe ich kann dir damit schonmal etwas helfen!

ihr könnt mich via handy gut erreichen: nu!! e!ns s!eben, sechx, (a)cht, fuenf, v!er, null, (a)cht, v!er, dre!, eins


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. November 2009)

Tagesschau sah gut aus, hier ists trocken, ich komme. warte nur noch eben auf malte, dann ruft dich am besten einer an


----------



## Daddelmann (8. November 2009)

ja, kein stress. ich baue gleich nur noch einem meiner atzen einen neuen steuersatz ein, dann schmeiß ich ihn raus und mach mich dann gaaaaanz gemütlich auf den weg.  denke, dass ich dann vor 12 uhr da sein werde


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. November 2009)

das schön.
wie malte hier schon meinte sind wir gegen 12:25 oder so da.
ich weiß zwar net, wie wir das schaffen sollen, aber das klappt schon.


----------



## Daddelmann (8. November 2009)

ich rechne mal zurück: 15min von der u bahn zu den trails + 48min (laut hvv) von der u bahn bis buchholz. soooofern man alles direkt im anschluss bekommt... bin jetzt draußen, ggf. einfach anklingeln


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. November 2009)

jo

lord_shadow!!! wo bist du???
es ist schon 10:10


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2009)

Sorry. Ich komme auf jeden Fall. Wir sehen uns gleich am Bahnhof.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. November 2009)

Gut, könntest du vllt. auch noch das 2. Paar KneeSHin Guards mitbringen?
Oder kann ich deine da mit verwenden.
Ich bekomme ja erst Weihnachten welche
das wäre sehr nett, danke und bis um 11h
Bloemi


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2009)

Mach ich. Sind sogar frisch gewaschen. Stinken aber trotzdem


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. November 2009)

Egal, passt zum Geruch der neuen Thermounterhose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (11. November 2009)

war Sonntag echt geil
müssen wir umbedingt nochmal machen. aber dann, wenns etw. länger hell ist und man nächsten tag nicht zur schule muss


----------



## Daddelmann (11. November 2009)

ja freut mich, chris, nils und ich, gff. joshi wenn der bald wieder gesund ist, sind den ganzen tag am samstag bauen


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2009)

Hmmmm. Samstag muss ich nochmal schauen was der Freundeskreis plant. Vielleicht komme ich aber trotzdem. Hab schon Bock (muss aber um 20 Uhr im Theater sein und vorher noch nach Hause, duschen. Wenn Samstag nicht zu spät.

Würde Sonntag auch jemand mit zu I-Punkt kommen?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. November 2009)

also sonntag bin ich motorrad fahren, soweit alles klappt. samstag wird es eh nicht sooo spät, weil chris und ich noch ins kino wollen und danach jeweils unseren damen besuchen. also um 16:00 ist bei uns eh schicht im schacht, sind aber ab geplante 10 uhr am berg


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2009)

Denke ich bin dabei

Habe heute übrigens deinen Kolben wieder funktionstüchtig gemacht. Nochmal dankeschön!


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. November 2009)

hmmm
ich schreibe nächste woche meiner meinung nach 2 arbeiten, mal gucken.
hätte schon lust nochmal zu kommen.
ich guck mal. da es samstag ist und definitiv früher zu ende ist würde das ja eig. passen, nur müssten wir dann ja noch früher mitm zug fahren.
ich spreche mal mit meinen eltern und überlegs mir dann.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2009)

Ich plane den Zug um 10:20 zu nehmen. Dann sind mir um kurz vor halb 12 da.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. November 2009)

Das du dann den eine STiunde früher nimmst, ist mir shcon klar.
irgendwie hätte ich schon lust, nur will ich nicht schon wieder was von dir ausleihen.
hmmm.
ich brauch wohl nen geldbaum der müsste mir auch nur nen 200er pro Quartal ausspucken, das reicht schon^^

dann könnte ich mir mögl. schnell nen FRler und ausrüstung zu holen
naja, man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2009)

Also Bike und Protektoren kannst du haben. Musst aber zügig bescheid sagen, damit ich noch Reifen wechseln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. November 2009)

Das ist nett.
Ja, sag dir spätestens morgen nachmittag bescheid
das problem ist nur, mein rad ist auhc noch in schneeverdingen. soll eig. am samstag abgeholt werden-.-
naja, ich kann meinen vater beten, dass morgen abend abzuholen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2009)

Das ist zu spät. Ich habe nur noch morgen Vormittag und jetzt Zeit Reifen zu wechseln.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist zu spät. Ich habe nur noch morgen Vormittag und jetzt Zeit Reifen zu wechseln.


Dann wir haben ein Problem
Ich melde mich nachher nochmal
Zwischen 8 und 9.
vorher noch wetter gucken, HAs machen und zu ABend essen sowie das mit samstag mit meiner mutter klären. mein vater komm leider erst spät heute.

könnte ich dir sonst auch morgen früh oder heute noch spät ne sms schicken?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2009)

Ja, kannste machen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. November 2009)

Gut.
DU bekommst dann ne SMS.
Man liest sich oder sieht sich am samstag.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2009)

Sonntag Tour oder Halle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2009)

Rad ist bereift und steht um 9:55 bei Edeka.


----------



## Daddelmann (13. November 2009)

aber es regnet das gesamte wochenende, das euch das bitte vorher klar ist...


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2009)

nöö
radio hat heute morgen gesagt, wechselhaft, meist aber bedeckt.
Tagesschau sah gestern nach komplett nur bewölkt aus

wetteronline.de sagt:
reibek--> trocken(vormittag), bedeckt&regen(nachmittag) und alles möglich(abend)

wetter.com sagt:
die sagen genau das selbe wie wetteronline.de
75% regenwahrscheinlichkeit mittags. abends und vormitags bewölkt und trocken
ich denke, das werde wir schon machen, gell malte.

ich komme heute abend nochmal on.
so gegen 8 oder ähnlich


EDIT:
Also, das wetter sah un im bericht total beschissen aus-.-
folglich müsste malte mich anrufen, wenn er absagt.

Wetteronline.de hats geändert auf etwas regen und wetter.com sagt jetzt schon den ganzen tag 80% regen.
Die können sich alle nicht einigen.

Der deutsche wetterdienst meint gar nichts für morgen-.-


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. November 2009)

Guten Morgen die Herren der Schöpfung.
Hier siehts wetter gut aus. radio meinte heute auch shcon wieder was anderes:
regnent wird es, nur nicht allzu lange, da die wolken sehr schnell ziehen.

egal, in einer viertestunde bin ich on the road again


----------



## Daddelmann (14. November 2009)

war doch funny


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2009)

Super Aktion. Ich hatte Spaß und komme wie immer gerne wieder. Jetzt erstmal ins Theater und dann weitergucken.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. November 2009)

Jo, hat wieder SPaß gemacht.
Besonders, da wir es gleich testen konnten
Kommt echt schon an fast BIkeparkspaß ran.

Malte, kommst du heute?
Ich ziehe mich gleich um und mache mich auf den weg. bin gegen 15:15h da. 15:30 fängst ja an


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. November 2009)

Ich habe mal eine Frage:
man kann doch Gemeinschaftsalben aufmachen, oder?
Wenn ja lass mal eins für den Spot aufmachen, es sei denn, es exestiert schon eis.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. November 2009)

Super Idee. Soll ich mich drum kümmern?


----------



## bikesandmore (17. November 2009)

moin jungs. in spätestens 2 wochen bin ich dann auch malwieder aufm rad! mit elixirs und hopes 

gemeinschaftsalbum hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. November 2009)

Freeride in Hamburg allgemein oder nur "unsere" Trails?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. November 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/groups/view/39


----------



## bikesandmore (18. November 2009)

moin shadow, 
wollt grad n paar bilder hochladen, musste aber feststellen das bei "Foto hier hochladen" immer nur "404 not found" kommt. 
liegts an mir, oder ist da beim album was schiefgelaufen?

gruß
Jusso

edit: habs geschafft. musste nur der gruppe beitreten


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. November 2009)

Ist gut geworden
Ich werde mal nen Bild vom Wallride im nicht fertigen Zustand reinstellen
wenn ich die tage zeit finde


----------



## Fh4n (20. November 2009)

Hey Jungs!
Ist für diese Wintersaison auch wieder ein Endurorennen in den HaBes geplant?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. November 2009)

Leider keine Informationen. Wäre aber schon geil mit der Endurochallenge. Schreib doch mal ne Mail an Matschi (Superflyer).

@all: Bei passendem Wetter am Sonntag jemand Lust auf Wilseder/Totengrund?


----------



## sannihh (21. November 2009)

Hab Matschi schon angemailt, auf Facebook und IBC.....keine Antwort :-((((, ist wohl zu beschäftigt


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Leider keine Informationen. Wäre aber schon geil mit der Endurochallenge. Schreib doch mal ne Mail an Matschi (Superflyer).
> 
> @all: Bei passendem Wetter am Sonntag jemand Lust auf Wilseder/Totengrund?


Lust: JA
Zeit: NEIN

Schreibe nächste Woche 3Arbeiten(Werte und Normen, ENglisch und Musik) und halte Monatg nen Kurzreferat.
Leider voll ausgebucht dieses WE.
Außerdem holen wir morgen meine sis vom Flughafen ab.


----------



## lepierre (21. November 2009)

Moin, sicher kennt ihr ja schon mein V10...

Ich will den Rahmen verkaufen. Verhandlungsbasis sind 1500 euro.






rahmen,
steuersatz, (Sunline V1)
daempfer, (Fox Dhx 5)
tretlager.  (Howitzer Team)

wer mehr sehen will kann einmal in meine Gallerie im gruenen Forum schauen, oder auch hier im Gelben.

Ihr koennt mich dann per PM anschreiben, wie wir das abwickeln klaeren wir dann ( moeglichkeiten sind einfach so privat, abholung aus Hamburg, oder ueber ebay, dass ich das da reinstell und wir uns praktisch fuer einen kauf verabreden, so gibts mehr sicherheit..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (22. November 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Lust: JA
> Zeit: NEIN
> 
> Schreibe nächste Woche 3Arbeiten(Werte und Normen, ENglisch und Musik) und halte Monatg nen Kurzreferat.
> ...



werte und normen sind wichtig.  habs leider zu spät gelesen. warte grad mein helius... :-(


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. November 2009)

ich weiß.
allerdings geht es eig. nur um die bildung des ichs. also mehr philosophie.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. November 2009)

auch nicht schlecht! es, ich und über-ich... jaja...


----------



## Daddelmann (22. November 2009)

war ja klar, euch niedersächsern wird nur das ich gelehrt ihr alten egoisten  könnte allerdings ganz gut in das hamburger bildungskonzept passen...


----------



## DaZarter85 (23. November 2009)

Also bei so einer Endurochallenge wäre ich auch dabei! Diese Woche komt wohl mein neuer Rahmen dann nach Haus geflogen! Ab nächstes Wochenende bin ich vielleicht auch mal wieder dabei!
Muß das Ding ja einfahren dann!

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2009)

Ganz wichtig: 
Ich brauche dringend Dichtungen für meine Dorado (Evil Genius Seals, 30mm) hat jemand eine Idee wo ich die bekommen kann? Die üblichen Verdächtigen habe ich schon durch, denke ich und bestellen ist mir eigentlich zu langwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2009)

Was hast du denn nu kaputt geamcht

Bei mir zeigt er beim Bilder hochladen auch nur "404 not found"
yosh, was haste gemacht, damit das weggeht und du bilder uploaden konnstets?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2009)

In der Gruppe anmelden.
Nix ist kaputt, die Dichtungen sind nur schon etwas älter. Und die linke sifft nun total.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2009)

Ich probiers nochmal.
Irgendwie war ich noch net in der Gruppe, obwohl ich mich bereits angemeldet hatte. Egal, pics sind drinne

Ach ja, da war ja was mit der dichtung, stimmt.


----------



## kroiterfee (23. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig:
> Ich brauche dringend Dichtungen für meine Dorado (Evil Genius Seals, 30mm) hat jemand eine Idee wo ich die bekommen kann? Die üblichen Verdächtigen habe ich schon durch, denke ich und bestellen ist mir eigentlich zu langwierig.



http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id18.html


----------



## Daddelmann (23. November 2009)

die dinger kann ich nicht empfelen. such mal im ibc hier nach, die schneiden zum anfang super ab, aber nach wenigen monaten sind die echt miserabel...


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. November 2009)

Da fängt sich leider Schmutz drunter


Endurochallenge abgesagt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433620


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. November 2009)

So leute .... Wo gibts denn in hamburg was zum droppen ? Bin aus Stellingen .... Hab kein plan wo ....


----------



## bikesandmore (25. November 2009)

achwas.. jmd mitm scream aus stellingen?
ich wohn in lokstedt. vllt kann man sich ja mal treffen 

Bremsen sind übrigends endlich da! *was geht am Samstag?*
'n Satz ardent's sind übrigends auch da 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DaZarter85 (25. November 2009)

Also ich bin auch bald wieder mal dabei! Muß mei Radel ja einfahren, wenns fertig ist!
Gruß


----------



## bikesandmore (25. November 2009)

Yeeeahi!
sieht heiß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (25. November 2009)

feeett. aber der spacerturm muss weg!


----------



## DaZarter85 (25. November 2009)

Ja klar, Spacer kommen weg und Sattelstütze wird gekürzt, eventuell gibts heutabend komplett fodos!


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. November 2009)

Sieht geil aus Hat Potenzial besser zu werden als das Nitrous und das will was heißen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. November 2009)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> Bremsen sind übrigends endlich da! *was geht am Samstag?*



Ich bin ja nach wie vor mal wieder für den Totengrund.


----------



## DaZarter85 (25. November 2009)

Das ist ja der Sinn dahinter, das es besser wird! Auch wenn es ein wenig dauert! 
Aber übern Winter haben wir ja Zeit!


----------



## bikesandmore (25. November 2009)

wär ich schon dabei, also beim totengrund. nur wär jonas dann wieder angepisst weil er eig. fotos machen wollte... und aufm bmx durchn totengrund... na ich weis ja nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. November 2009)

Jetzt wo dus sagst: Ich hätte mal wieder richtig Bock auf eine Runde Innenstadt unsicher machen. Dafür wäre Sonntag optimal, geht aber auch Samstag.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nach wie vor mal wieder für den Totengrund.


Sag mal, ihr müsst irgendwie alle nischt für die schule tun, oder?
wenn ich so überlege, dass ich noch 8ARbeiten schreibe
Ich hätte total viel Bock, nur leider keine Zeit.
wird wohl wieder darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich am WE nur nen bissl im dorf rumeiern kann bzw. mal nen stündchen zum pferdekopf.

samstag, gegen mittag pferdekopf? jemand lust? vllt. den brunsberg und die höllenschlucht anschließen?
habe allerdings nur bis 16:30h Zeit, also muss dann @home sein

mal sehen, wann das riesige bikemailorder-paket ankommt. Wenn meine Mutter es schon bezahlt hat.


----------



## bikesandmore (26. November 2009)

ich bin schon durch mit den arbeiten. bin grad in der referats-phase. was auch nicht viel spannender ist. aber das mach ich sonntag 

also wenns nicht regnet, werd ich samstag mal mit jonas zu nicolo fahren, das ist dann aber auch das höchtse der gefühle.

ps: ich wohn am brunsberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (26. November 2009)

ich meinen nen anderen, das weiste. den in buchholz
nicolo hätte ich auch lust, aber das passt rein gar nicht mehr vor den Ferien rein.


----------



## Daddelmann (26. November 2009)

es wird definitv regnen und ich werde trotzdem definitiv da sein, denn noch werden mindestens 15 arbeits-h nötig sein, dass der trail entgültig fertig ist. chris fällt aus, hat sich das kniefür einige zeit zerschossen. wenn wir 5h investieren, kann man ihn schon richtig fett fahren. also 5 mann * 1 arbeit = 5arbeitsstunden. wisste bescheed? Ich hab auch schon schmalerre reifen für mehr schlammeinsatz aufgezogen. als tipp: ich würde keine wettscreens fahren, sonst wird es auf dem wallride und der box echt eckelig zu fahren sein^^ 


wer ist dabei?


----------



## bikesandmore (26. November 2009)

mal sehn. ich hab jetzt ardents in rellativ schmal drauf, ausprobieren will ich sie auf jeden.


----------



## Daddelmann (26. November 2009)

dann führt wohl nichts am vorbei schauen vorbei. aber seit gefasst, ich hab mich letztens auch mit meinen mary wegen wegrutschen geleckt. deswegen nun schmalere. hoffe die schmimmen nicht so auf


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2009)

Hmmm. Eventuell sollten wir einen seperaten Nordheidethread aufmachen:
@Philipp: Ich muss mal schauen was ich Samstag mache. Wenns nicht regnet fahre ich eventuell mal nach Hamburg trialen.
Sonntag hätte ich wie gesagt Lust auf eine längere Tour. Kannst du dir mal leisten. Ich kann dir gerne eine Vortrag über Synapsen und Synapsenfestigung halten, danach wirst du dann auch verstehen wieso es garnicht sinnvoll ist das ganze Wochenende zu lernen.

Ich schreibe morgen noch 5 Stunden Englisch und Montag 6 Stunden Deutsch und bin dann bis Weihnachten durch Probeabi ist toll, da hat man ständig frei. Nur doof dass es auch ständig regnet...


----------



## DaZarter85 (27. November 2009)

Hey Leute, Nicolo, ich wäre gern dabei am Wochenende, doch "leider" sind meine Schwiegereltern zu Besuch. Schade. Vielleicht klappt es demnächst mal.
Hab mei Radl fertisch Jungs: Ein Paar Dinge werden noch geändert, aber erst mit der Zeit!



Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. November 2009)

Würde Sonntag jemand mit in die Halle kommen?


----------



## bikesandmore (27. November 2009)

also ich werd morgen mit ss-vico von den HaBe's nach Fischbek touren!
wer ist evtl noch dabei?


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hmmm. Eventuell sollten wir einen seperaten Nordheidethread aufmachen:
> @Philipp: Ich muss mal schauen was ich Samstag mache. Wenns nicht regnet fahre ich eventuell mal nach Hamburg trialen.
> Sonntag hätte ich wie gesagt Lust auf eine längere Tour. Kannst du dir mal leisten. Ich kann dir gerne eine Vortrag über Synapsen und Synapsenfestigung halten, danach wirst du dann auch verstehen wieso es garnicht sinnvoll ist das ganze Wochenende zu lernen.
> 
> Ich schreibe morgen noch 5 Stunden Englisch und Montag 6 Stunden Deutsch und bin dann bis Weihnachten durch Probeabi ist toll, da hat man ständig frei. Nur doof dass es auch ständig regnet...


Ja, der regen nervt total.
ich war diese woche noch net einmal biken! so bin ich auch druff: angespannt, leicht zu reizen, usw.

nächstes WE hätte ich mal wieder Zeit für ne Tour
aber dieses eher net. am sonntag vllt. für ne kleinere wie Pferdekopf und Brunsberg, aber sonst nischt.
ih schreibe Französisch und Geschichte.
Ich ge will ich umbedingt ne 1 haben und in franz muss ich ne schlechtestens ne 4 schreiben, sonst bekomme ich ne 4 aufm zeugniss und da habe ich kein bock druff

morgen habe ich nur von 2-->4h zeit wahrscheinlich sogar weniger. für pferdekopp würds aber reichen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. November 2009)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> also ich werd morgen mit ss-vico von den HaBe's nach Fischbek touren!
> wer ist evtl noch dabei?



Habes=>Fischbek?
Habes=Fischbek
Wann und wo treffen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. November 2009)

hi, ich bin heute etwas angeschlagen, ich lass das heute mal lieber.
wenns wetter passt morgen jemand dabei pferdekopf, brunsberg und höllenschlucht?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. November 2009)

Glitschig heute. Hätte bei uns im Stadtwald einen Satz Wetsreams gut gebrauchen können. Außer Gradeausfahren ging da heute nix Da sind Nicolos Trails noch griffig...
@Nicolo: Wetscreams schwimmen nicht auf. Die habe so lange Stollen, dass du selbst bei uns auf Permafrostboden stößt bevor der Reifen aufschwimmen kann.


----------



## Josh Norco (28. November 2009)

hier = daddelmann: das ist richtig, dass wetscreens nicht aufschwimmen, aber durch ihren langen stollen, die zudem wahnsinnig weich sind, ist es auf harten untergründen, ich denke da an die holzelemente, nahezu unmöglich zu fahren. siehe unzählige berichte im internet


----------



## kroiterfee (28. November 2009)

es gibt die wetcreams auch in 60a...


----------



## Jay Norco (28. November 2009)

um kurz aufzuklären wetscream=genialster schlammreifen ever.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. November 2009)

mag sein, aber auf harten untergründen trotzdem unfahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. November 2009)

@Philipp: Ich komme morgen auf den Pferdekopf. Wann soll ich da sein? Nicht vor 13:00, 14:00 wäre mit lieber.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. November 2009)

Da du dich nicht mehr gemeldet hast, gehe ich jetzt trialen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. November 2009)

14h Pferdekopf, ich bin dabei


sorry, aber ich war gestern abend nicht da.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. November 2009)

Ok. Werd da sein!


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ok. Werd da sein!


Gut, bis denne.

Mal 2 bilder vom letzten WE angehängt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. November 2009)

Annehmbaren Fotos von Heute im Gruppenalbum....


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. November 2009)

Ich guck meine mal durch die tage und loade sie dann auch up. wird aber wohl nur 1-2 bilder sein.

ICh habe vorhin mal geguckt, wie hoch die Treppe ist: geht mir bis zur brust anschließendl folgt die nicht gerade mit grip gesegnete pflasterstein-flat landung


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich guck meine mal durch die tage und loade sie dann auch up. wird aber wohl nur 1-2 bilder sein.
> 
> ICh habe vorhin mal geguckt, wie hoch die Treppe ist: geht mir bis zur brust anschließendl folgt die nicht gerade mit grip gesegnete pflasterstein-flat landung


sorry leute, hatte die tage kein internet
muss mal gucken, ich hoffe ich finde morgen zeit, muss allerdings dann rstmal was mit nem Mod klären, ich werde ständig wireder geckickt und kann nicht aufs benutzerkontrollzentrum zu greifen usw.

läuft die tage irgendwas?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2009)

Mit mir nicht, bin bei der Verwandtschaft.
Ansonsten kanns jetzt auch per Auto zu Nicolo und co gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mit mir nicht, bin bei der Verwandtschaft.
> Ansonsten kanns jetzt auch per Auto zu Nicolo und co gehen


Herzlichen GLückwunsch (zum) Lappen
Aso.


ICh ahbe mal ne Frage generelle Frage:
ICh plane ja für die, mehr oder weniger nahe, Zukunft die Anschffung eines FR-FUllys.
Was würdet ihr nehmen,
Slopestyler(ich finde die irgendwie total cool: leicht, gelenkig, vielseitig) oder
richtigen Freerider sprich Big Bike(auch geil, machen viel mit usw.: federweg kompensiert fahrtechnik)?

Nun ist eure Meinung gefragt


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Dezember 2009)

@ lord genau, meinen herzlichen, du lappen  


@ bloem was du für ein bike willlst, kannst glaube nur du sagen, oder malte, der dich besser kennt, als ich


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Dezember 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> @ lord genau, meinen herzlichen, du lappen
> 
> 
> @ bloem was du für ein bike willlst, kannst glaube nur du sagen, oder malte, der dich besser kennt, als ich


ne, ne generelle frage ist das schon, nicht umbedingt auf mich bezogen


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ne, ne generelle frage ist das schon, nicht umbedingt auf mich bezogen



naja, das ist meiner meinung nach kaum beantwortbar.

ich fahre ein canyon torque frx vergleichbares bike, so von den geometrien her und dem federweg und finde es total cool im bikepark ordentlich moshen zu können, aber das bike ist spritzig genug auf den hometrails genug fun zu bringen. wenn ich an meinem bike das gute stück hinten straffer haben will, dann stelle ich es eben von 205mm auf 180mm. natürlich kein slopstyler und vom gewicht wollen wir gar nicht reden.

die dicken bikes sind einfach unanfälliger im vergleich zu leichteren bikes


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Dezember 2009)

und wenn ich dann wieder einen slopstyler haben will, baue ich einfach den standart 222mm dämpfer ein und habe 150 oder 180mm fw zur auswahl


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche
Zum Thema Bike: Bin im Moment schreibfaul. Das besprechen wir in Ruhe, wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke beide Bikes haben ihre Vorteile. Die Frage ist was du willst. Eher schnell agil und grade Genug Fw für Bikepark oder alles nur sehr viel gutmütiger, dann wirds ein BigBike wie das Canyon. So kann man das wohl sagen denke ich! Für die Strecken hier oben reicht sicher auch ein SS-Rad!


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Dezember 2009)

video ist fertig



beim kommentieren ist kritik erwünscht, aber nur konstruktive. auf sinnloses auseinanderreißen reagiere ich zickig. dafür war zu viel zeitaufwand dabei. aber wie gesagt, wenn da was ist, was ihr anders gemacht hättet, äußert das gerne, aber immer mit nachbedacht, dass vieles geschmack ist und wenn, dann bitte mit begründung.

daaaanke 

guckt es auch in vollbildmodus an, denn iwie wird im forum nur breitbild angezeigt. das format ist aber 4:3. daher ist oben und unten abgeschnitten.


----------



## bikesandmore (9. Dezember 2009)

zum thema fahrrad-kauf->
ich fahr n 160er fully, letztes jahr sogar nur mit ner 150er gabel, und es hat mir überall voll ausgereicht!
wenn du die dämpfselemente richtig einstellst, ist das überhaupt kein problem!
ich wahr mit dem ding in winterberg, saalbach und leogang, und überall war freie fahrt abwärst mit dem ding. 
und bei touren ists auchnoch von vorteil.


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Dezember 2009)

schönes video. mein input:

den satz am anfang weglassen. und auch am schluss weglassen das der film gefallen haben soll. das passt irgendwie nicht. cooler wäre wenn am ende auftaucht von wem die mucke war.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2009)

Feiner Film und auch schöne Aufnahmequalität. Mir hat leider die Musik überhauptnicht gefallen. Hat auch nicht so gut gepasst. Eventuell was füssigeres.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Dezember 2009)

wir müssen unbedingt ab frühling schön viele videos mal machen


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2009)

Auf jeden Fall. Von Harztouren und so


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Dezember 2009)

touren??? - und das in unserem alter... phuuu 

die einzigen touren, die ich momentan fahre sind auf zwei rädern mit einem 600er motor unterm arsch und einem 6,25" reifen auf fahrraddeutsch 

nein mal sehen. mit möglichkeit halt bei allem, wo man ne cam mitnehmen kann.

malte: wir müssen außerdem unbedingt mal nach thale im frühjahr. sofern das irgendwie mit deinem abiprüfungen hinhaut...


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2009)

Dafür nehme ich mir frei Nach Braunlage möchte ich auch gerne. Wenn wir das rechtzeitig planen, leit mir der Chef auch seinen Bus. Dann können wir noch jemanden und Unmengen Gepäck mitnehmen.


----------



## sannihh (10. Dezember 2009)

gelungenes Video, Musik ist nicht so mein Geschmack aber es liefert einen schönen Gesamteindruck über die Spots im Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (10. Dezember 2009)

ich meld mich freiwillig fürs frühjahr! 

wenn ihr mich mitnehmt natürlich.

(hab dann auch ne hd-cam am start)


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Dezember 2009)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> zum thema fahrrad-kauf->
> ich fahr n 160er fully, letztes jahr sogar nur mit ner 150er gabel, und es hat mir überall voll ausgereicht!
> wenn du die dämpfselemente richtig einstellst, ist das überhaupt kein problem!
> ich wahr mit dem ding in winterberg, saalbach und leogang, und überall war freie fahrt abwärst mit dem ding.
> und bei touren ists auchnoch von vorteil.


Ich kann deins ja mal testfahren, wenn man sich das nächste mal sieht
Ist ja auch nen Norco




Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Dafür nehme ich mir frei Nach Braunlage möchte ich auch gerne. Wenn wir das rechtzeitig planen, leit mir der Chef auch seinen Bus. Dann können wir noch jemanden und Unmengen Gepäck mitnehmen.


In Harz will ich auch
Müsste mir dann nur nen Bike leihen.


Was wohl in diesem großen Pakte drinne ist?
SIehe Bild im ANhang


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß es


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Dezember 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich weiß es


Ahh, jetzt weiß ich, wer hier vor kurzem eingebrochen ist
neu woche neues glück: wenns mir am WE wieder besser geht jemand lust auf ne kleine runde?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Dezember 2009)

Totengrund?
Aber nur Sonntag. Freitag geht bis Samstag um 5


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2009)

Wie siehts denn nun aus mit dem Wochenende? Darf man das Rad winterfein machen?


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Dezember 2009)

jetzt wo schnee liegt ist totengrund sicher cool. ich bin im zittauer gebirge. auch mit bike.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Dezember 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Totengrund?
> Aber nur Sonntag. Freitag geht bis Samstag um 5


TOtengrung?!?!
Bei Schnee Ohne richtige Hose für dieses Wetter ohne mich. AUßerdem wollte ich meine Hände noch ne Zeit lang behalten DIe SToffhandschuhe geben nach einiger Zeit auch keine Wärmesichreung mehr
Auf Pferdekopf habe ich Lust, werde ich wohl auch hinfahren am WE.
Samstag oder SOnntag, oder beides.

Es schneit, Es schneit, holt eure Räder raus, die welt, die welt sieht zum biken (schön) aus.
---> motto gleich verfolgt und beweisfoto geschossen


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Dezember 2009)

schieb ma nich, photoshoped :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2009)

Juhu. Bikerodeln


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Dezember 2009)

jup, habe ich auch gerade hinter mit. der muddy mary ist echt gut dafür, der minion front setzt sich leider sehr zu...


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Dezember 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Juhu. Bikerodeln


Das werde ich gleich tun und dabei anderer Rodler am Pferdekopf überholen(hoffe ich)
Schnee ich komme

WIe wäre es, wenn wir morgen mal zum FLidderberg fahren, Malte?
AM Pferdekopf treffen und dann dahin.

@daddelmann: mit meinen Fat ALberts geht das auch sehr gut


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2009)

Auf Schnee ist alles gut, was freistehende, nicht zu große Stollen hat. 

Wo ist der Fliederberg? Ich überlge morgen mit dem Team Mainplan zu fahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Dezember 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Auf Schnee ist alles gut, was freistehende, nicht zu große Stollen hat.
> 
> Wo ist der Fliederberg? Ich überlge morgen mit dem Team Mainplan zu fahren.


Mit welchem Team?

Naja, TOtengrund ist mir eher zu langwierig, da ich viel chmie lernen muss
Flidderberg ist in Höckel. Müsste mir nochmal nen genauen Weg raussuchen, vom Pferdekopf aus, aber da gibts eine ABfahrt, die ich mal im Schnee fahren will, des Weiteren gibt es die lange STraße auf der man (im sommer) locker >55km/h schafft. und nen mini-trail, ganz funny, sorry 2 mini-trails.
macht eig. voll bock, genau wie pferdekopf. wenn wir pferdekopf fahren, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch noch 1 oder 2 kumpel mtbringen, es sei denn du willst unter gebildeten leuten sein(nichts gegen realschüler)

EDITHE sagt Dem Schatten Lord: ICh gehe nu off. Ich gucke morgen gegen 11h hier nochmal rein, dann bitte online kommen und bescheid sagen, bitte dankeschön


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Dezember 2009)

schade, dann guck ich um 12h nochmal rein und um 13h


ICh hätte gesagt, wir treffen uns am Pferdekopf um 14:30h
Wenn wir uns nicht mehr lesen sollten, ich bin um 3h am Pferdekopf mit 2 Kumpels.

Also, ich werde wohl gegen 3 am Pferdekopf sein, vllt. biste ja da.
Ich ruf dich gleich nochmal auf Handy an, auch wenn ich darin keine großen HOffnungen setze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, hab nicht mehr ins Netz geschaut. 
War eben am Brunsberg. Hat Spaß gemacht, aber der Schnee ist zu pulvrig und deshalb  nicht richtig festgefahren. Hatte bei meiner üblichen Abfahrtsgeschwindigkeit exzellenten Grip
Nur die Federelemente sind so ein bisschen eingefroren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Dezember 2009)

Naja, am Freitag hatte ich irgendwie weniger Federweg, heute 1cm mehr--> ~106mm anstatt 96mm bei raumtemperatur im herbst.
macht aber echt fun bei schnee, besonders dass driften auf der straße
nur irgendwann wirds kalt *brr*
ich hoffe ich bekomme ne google zu x-mas, der schnee war heute total mies in kombi mit wind


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2009)

Goggle


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Dezember 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Goggle


Warum wusste ich das?
Das war ironie mit google


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Dezember 2009)

Wieso kann ich meinen eigenen Beitrag nicht ändern???

Egal, kommen wir zu meiner eigentlchen Frage: Habt ihr das schonmal gehabt, dass sich ne Gabel von alleine getravelt hat? Meine hat nach Pferdekopf sonntag nämlich fast 110mm anstatt 100mm bzw. der 96mm die ich vor kurzem bei trokenen, kühlem wetter gemessen habe.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Dezember 2009)

Das Luftvolume in den beiden Kammer ändert sich durch die Temperatur. Und da die Negativkammer kleiner ist, ist die Druckänderung dort deutlicher spürbar.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Ostern! 

zahlreiche neue Fotos im Gruppenalbum!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/23881


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohes Neues!

Du hast die Bilder aber teilweise im falschen Album hochgeladen. Dududu!


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Dezember 2009)

welche denn=?


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Dezember 2009)

Happy Midsummernight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (25. Dezember 2009)

hier einmal das letzte video nochmal überarbeitet...


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Dezember 2009)

Das mit den Flowrider HOmetrails gefälkt mir

Und, was hat euch der Weihnachtsmann so schönes gebracht?


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Dezember 2009)

GUten Morgen, upps ist ja schon 12

Hey, Malte haste heute nachmittag zeit uns lust auf ne runde höllenschlucht, brunsberg und/oder pferdekopf?

HEy Malte, wenn du das hier liest, ruf mich mal an, meine nummer hast du ja.
sonst komm mal morgen gegen 12h on, wir müssen uns mal wieder treffen zum biken, ist ja un wieder wärmer
hamburg wäre also auch vllt. drinne


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2009)

Also heute fahre ich nicht mehr, sondern gehe laufen. Im Wald ist es außerdem noch nicht wieder so richtig fahrbar, besonders die Höllenschlucht dürfte noch ziemlich vereist sein.
Morgen oder so in die Richtung hätte ich aber mal wieder Zeit.
Hamburg: Schaun wir mal. Hätte Lust mal wieder die Innenstadt unsicher zu machen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Dezember 2009)

Innenstadt? eher nicht.
Ok, dann schreiben wir nochmal wann anders, aber ich fahre heute nachmittag nerunde, egal wohin

Mein festtagsspeckD) muss wieder runter und außerdem war ich seit dem 22.icht mehr aufm rad


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2009)

also ich war heute am berg, echt mit den bikes eine katastrophe^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2009)

also, bei uns gings gestern eig. ganz gut, nur leider waren meine kumpels die weicheier vor dem herren
ein teil auf dem hinweg wawr total vereist, war eig. mal ganz funny auf ner reinen eispiste zu fahren

MAlte, haste heute zeit und lust?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2009)

Toll, mal wieder nichts geworden
morgen nachtmittag zeit????

EDIT: Haha, ganz lustig.

EDIT EDIT: Langsam werde ich agressiv, wie jedesmal, du postets einmal kurz und dann machste irgendwas anderes und gehst wieder off

EDIT EDIT EDIT: in 10min bin ich off


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2009)

Schuldigung....
Also morgen Nachmittag klingt erstmal ziemlich gut. Wann und wo? Von mir aus aber bitte nicht sooo lange. Bin etwas lätschig.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schuldigung....
> Also morgen Nachmittag klingt erstmal ziemlich gut. Wann und wo? Von mir aus aber bitte nicht sooo lange. Bin etwas lätschig.


tut mir leid, aber ich ahbe heute etwas schlechte laune.
habe alles mögliche abgebrochn, damit ich um 12h online gehe(habe ich ja gestern gepostet) und dnn bis 14:55h immer wieder reingeguckt, aber nichts, also musste ich mal wieder mitm kumpel los und mir von nem anderen vorher wieder irgendein gelaber anhören, vo wegen vereist, rutschig, kein helm(nicht mein prob, sie kümmern sich ja nicht drum, wollen aber fahren) und dann geht man online, wow, du bist auch onlein, bracusht aber stunden für ne antwort. und wenn man dann noch den after tour cappuchino verkippt hat, auf teppich und aufn schoss, hat man besonders schlechte laune

also, ich hätte lust auf brunsberg, höllenschlucht, pferdekopf(die vernünftigen abfahrten, nicht nur die 08/15, sprich vorne und hinten, sowie straße.
so um 14:30h am pferdekopf? oder wo willst du?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2009)

14:30 Pferdekopf wird knapp. Brunsberg würde ich wohl schaffen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 14:30 Pferdekopf wird knapp. Brunsberg würde ich wohl schaffen.


hmmm
wie wäre es mit 14:45h in hose an diesem radständer bei piazzabowling, du weist wo ich meine, bei der straße zum bahnübergang runter?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2009)

14:30 Pferdekopf geht klar


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2009)

Ok, dann richtugn höllenschlucht rüber?

ich komme morgen vormittag oder mittag nochmal kurz on, falls ich schon off bin, bevor du geantwort3et hast, geht gleich zum kumpel

bis morgen um 14:30h aufm kopf des pferdes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Dezember 2009)

Juhu, there is Snow again, Snow again.
Aus der Tour heute mit den Kumpels wird wohl nichts
Mal sehehn, vllt. lassen sie sich ja zum bikerodeln überreden


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Dezember 2009)

Auf die Trialer ohne Trainingsmöglichkeiten wird wieder keine Rücksicht genommen


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Dezember 2009)

huch, da ist jemand aber sauer. Bin ich gemeint

leider hatte keiner lust zum bikerodeln(von meinen dorfkumpels)
naja, die not macht erfinderisch wie es so schön heißt.
Also habe ich mir ne schneeschippe genommen und gebaut Ergebnis: KLICK for pictures


EDIT: morgen bikerodeln?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Dezember 2009)

Morgen Party vorereiten und vorher mit dem Big Bike über die Bahnhofstreppe...


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Dezember 2009)

Also nicht
Mal gucken, vllt. lässt timo sich ja auf ne tour zum pferdekopf ein.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues.
Auf ein Jahr voller glück, SPaß, mit wenig verletzungen und gutem wetter.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Januar 2010)

Danke gleichfalls....gute Nacht......Zzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2010)

Hab hier kurz was von innenstadt gehört . Gibts nen geheimtip in der innenstadt ? Fange grad erst richtig an , wenn ich nicht wieder das bike Zerlege im aufrüstungswahn


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2010)

Also mit einem Scream würde mir jetzt die Kunsthallentreppe als Gap einfallen Das ist aber nix für Anfänger.
Ansonsten muss man einfach so rumgucken. Vieles entdeckt man durch Zufall.
Nicht schlecht ist die neue Hafencity.
Ich denke aber bei Schnee wird das nicht so ganz viel Spaß machen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2010)

Aber ich könnte schon mal schauen  kunsthalle ? Wo ist denn das ? Die hamburger architektur ist einfach mist wenn ich da an die staaten denke . Hafencity fällt mir nur die markopolo terrasen ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand einen shop geheimtip ?


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Januar 2010)

alles außerhalb von hamburg! SONST wenn du viel geld hast, dann von hacht. der rest ist mist. wenn du dich wie letzten dreck behandeln willst, dann noch cnc. ich empfehle dort lieber per post zu bestellen. das ist den aroganten auch lieber. Alle anderen haben nichts in unserem bereich. Aber eine Monster, die du suchst, haben die auch nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2010)

CNC: Die haben Ahnung und gute Preise, benehmen sich teilweise aber echt unter aller Sau. Arrogant bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Von Hacht: GrÃ¶Ãter Mistladen auf Gottes Erdboden. Unfreundlich, teuer, und auch kein Kompetenzzentrum. Service ist ein Fremdwort. Ich habe da mal nach Freeridern gefragt (hatte ein Switch fÃ¼r 2,5kâ¬ im Auge) und die meinten mich nicht beraten zu mÃ¼sse,


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Januar 2010)

gut^^ war vor einiger zeit noch anders. aber danke der berichtigung


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Januar 2010)

achja malte... ich hab von einem dämpfertuninghersteller aus kananda mir ein tuningkit bestellt und das ist heute angekommen. habe angegeben, was ich haben, was ich wollte und werde es demnächst mal gegenüber meinem testen. ich bin gespannt. ggf. habe ich nun ein seal kit und ein paar mehr shims um ein neues set up zu finden


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2010)

So jetzt noch mal ne anmerkung zu den shops . Von hacht :hatte im frühjahr letzten jahres alles beisammen zum aufbau meines bikes , antrieb schaltung steuersatz usw war mit allen teilen dort und wollte einen kostenvoranschlag . Sowas kostet ja mindestens 150 ,- vor dem laden stand ein verkäufer , dessen antwort ? Ich dürfte nichtmal in den laden ! Keine zeit und anscheinend auch kein interesse an neuen kunden . Dort werde ich demnach auch nie wieder hingehen . Jetzt zu cnc :was sind das für öffnzeiten ? Samstags geschlossen ! Montags geschlossen ! Donnerstags geschlossen ! Kunden brauchen die wohl nicht i hatte eine obere brücke für ne boxxer bestellt und auch gleich bezahlt i gleichzeitig hab ich nach einer boxxer feder gefragt was so etwas kostet und für welche fahrergewichte es die gibt antwort war . Die federn gibt es nur mit den bezeichnungen weich normal und hart ! Wer rock shox kennt weiß das die sehr wohl bezeichnungen haben . Weiter gehts , als ich die brücke abholen wollte wollten die 35 euro habed für die feder ! Hab denen erklärttebr ich gar keine feder bestellt habe sondern nur eine anfrage gemacht hatte . Man hat sich standhaft geweigert mir MEINE BEZAHLTE brücke zu geben . Soviel zu den kunden service unserer lieben shops .


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2010)

Für die rechtschreib fehler muß ich mich entschuldigen ,bin in der bahn und mit touch screen handy hier drin


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Januar 2010)

erging jedem von uns schon so ähnlich....


deswegen gibt es leider keine ordentliche shops in hamburg. traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2010)

wo wäre denn der dichteste shop in der nähe der annehmbar ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (2. Januar 2010)

annehmbar? Ganz im Ernst... keiner.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2010)

Fahrradschloss in Holm-Seppensen

@Philipp: Wie ist der Schneezustand auf dem Pferdekopf? Rodelstrecken intakt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Fahrradschloss in Holm-Seppensen
> 
> @Philipp: Wie ist der Schneezustand auf dem Pferdekopf? Rodelstrecken intakt?


Jo, alles intakt. War heute darMacht immerwieder FUn das bikerodeln
Ich bin morgen nachmittag so oder so am pferdekopf rodeln mit meiner schwester und ihrem freund.
wenn du sagtst, du kommst, komme ich gleich mitm bike dahin.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2010)

Ich komme wahrscheinlich, aber mit dem Schlitten...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit msp in der renzelstraße (am grindel) war bis jetzt noch am besten vom reinen service


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich komme wahrscheinlich, aber mit dem Schlitten...


...von B1?

Also ich komme morgen früh nochmal on
BIs denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit msp in der renzelstraße (am grindel) war bis jetzt noch am besten vom reinen service


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2010)

Nein mit dem Schlitten aus Holz.

MSP: Inkompetent, unfreundlich. Tun immer so als würde man ihnen was antun, weil man da kauft.


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Januar 2010)

erging mir genauso mit msp. vor allem auch komische auswahl...


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nein mit dem Schlitten aus Holz.
> 
> MSP: Inkompetent, unfreundlich. Tun immer so als würde man ihnen was antun, weil man da kauft.


aso
ich bin schon heute über mittag da is in den nachmittag.
wann kommst du denn zum pferdekopf?

EDIT: Hey Malte, die Tage im schnee ne runde drehen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Januar 2010)

Wo oder was ist pferdekopf ?


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Januar 2010)

buchholz/rosengarten, oder? 

hab mal eine frage, wo du eigentlich mit deinem bike fahren willst? ist ja schon ein massiveres kaliber


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Wo oder was ist pferdekopf ?


wie daddelmann sagte, bei buchholz in der nähe
Für genue verortung bitte KLICKEN
Ist nen ganz guter 'Berg'


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

owei, das ist ja mitten im nichts^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2010)

Hey


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (4. Januar 2010)

so ende des monats rollt auch mal wieder mehr als nur das bmx. hach i frei mi


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

da bin ich in der schweiz


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2010)

Arsch
Naja, Harz ist auch nicht verkehrt.
Ski oder Wandern?


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

rodeln  haha, nein bin mit den pfadis für ein wochenende da. dachverbandssitzung. wieder ein wochenende nur noch englisch sprechen....würg


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

wollen wir eigentlich schon unsere harzaktion demnächst planen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2010)

Du meinst Braunlage und Co?
Können wir machen, ich weiß nur noch nicht wies mit dem Bus aussieht, da der vom Chef Totalschaden hatte. Aber seinen neuen wird er mir wohl auch leihen. Mal abwarten.
Welcher Zeitliche Rahmen würde denn passen?


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

also ich würde ein so frühes wochenende dies jahr preferieren, wie es nur möglich ist


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Januar 2010)

Was sich ergibt , city HaBe , sülldorf .... Aber auf jedenfall bikepark dieses jahr . Vielleicht österreich oder so


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

von wem/wo weißt du denn von sülldorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2010)

Klar. Wenn wir an ein großes Auto kommen. Unser Micra nimmt nur 2 DH Bikes+2Personen auf. Kennst du jemanden, der uns seinen Bus/Minivan leihen würde?


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

leider nicht. es sei denn, wir seien 25 jahre alt und wären ein verein. weil bei mir ums eck ein ford laden für jugendvereine für lau einen längeren ford sowieso verleiht. vorraussetzung 2 jahre fahrerfahrung + 25 jahre alt.^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Januar 2010)

Ha ich von nem bekannten gehört und hab ich mir auch schon angesehen nur hatte ich kein helm und nix mit .


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

na dann... was für ein bike hatte dein bekannter. vielleicht kenne ich ihn.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Januar 2010)

Ne er fährt nicht hatte in der ecke nur gewohnt . Konnte mir nicht alles anschauen aber angeblich soll es dort auch ne kiesgrube geben


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Ford ist doof. Das mit dem Verein würde ich noch hinkriegen, die 25Jahre und 2 Jahre Fahrerfahrung nicht
Ich muss mal schauen wie der neue Firmenwagen vom Chef aussieht und sonst in meinem Bekanntenkreis rumfragen.
Sobald der Harz schneefrei ist kanns von mir aus losgehen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Januar 2010)

War schonmal jemand in volksdorf oder Pinneberg ?


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

volksdorf kann ich von sprechen, pimmelberch am besten unsere flatout media kumpels


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Januar 2010)

Lohnt sich denn ne fahrt nach volksdorf ? Oder ist das eher für 4cross ? Pinnberg wäre cool für mich , weil nicht so weit


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

für unsere bikes? nein lohnt nicht. wenn du ein dirtbike mit schaltung hast, macht das sicher mal fun. ist ja eine bmx race strecke. josh norco war da mal, aber der alte sack guckt hier kaum rein. 

als ich noch mein 4x bike hatte, hätte ich mal hinfahren sollen. aber sonst vergiss es


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Januar 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht ein gelände von der stadt zu bekommen ? Für ne club gründung oder so ? North shore bzw drops die dann auch stehen dürfen ?


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

so, bin schlafen, muss um 6:30 aus den federn und hab 9 stunden unterricht vor mir.


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

ja habe ich mündlich von dem umweltbeauftragten in einer kieskuhle bei mir. aber die trails sind eingemodert. habe andere am start.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Januar 2010)

Wo ist diese kiesgrube ? Lieber schriftlich geben lassen damit du was in der hand hast


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

ist egal. die trails sind nicht aktuell. schriftlich kann er uns nichts geben, wegen versicherung und bla bla bla, aber er hat mir versichert sie nicht abzureißen, solange keine klagen kommen. sie stehen so nun auch 2-3 jahre. und modern vor sich hin.

die jetztigen trails sind "nicht offiziel" 

bin wie gesagt: schlaaaafen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2010)

Also nach Volksdorf zur BMX Strecke würde ich mal mitkommen (mit Hardtail). Im Moment liegt aber zuviel Schnee zund ich habe eine geprellte Rippe vom Rodeln.....


----------



## HenryMorgan (5. Januar 2010)

@ banshee

in norderstedt stehen zwei drops, ein paar dirts und ein kleiner dh trail .

für ne stunde spass ist das ganz ok .

legal ist das auch und nach absprache mit den locals kannst du da auch schaufeln.

fg
stephan


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> also ich würde ein so frühes wochenende dies jahr preferieren, wie es nur möglich ist


Jo, solange das wetter nicht total besch*****
am besten in den osterferien, es sei denn monsieur shadow muss für dieses 3Buchstaben dings lernen


@malte: ich habe wegen son paar kindern 3mal mitm steißbein den hartenboden geschrubbt:kotz:
das man den icht beibringen kann am rand zu fahren


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2010)

Welche höhe haben denn diese drops in Norderstedt ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2010)

70cm und 2-3m je nach Geschwindigkeit. Aber eine schön steile Landung.
Ein "paar" Dirts, ist aber etwas untertrieben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Januar 2010)

AM Wochenende zeit?
Wenn du zu dieser BMX.Strecke fährst, komm ich mit. die kann ich auch mit meinem Hardtail fahren.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Januar 2010)

mir tut vom rodeln auch alles weh, nachdem mir der holzschlitten eine seite weggebrochen war (3 jahre alter schlitte) xD


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2010)

Oha
Wir sind auf unterschiedlichen Schlitten zu dritt gefahren (etwa 190kg), ohne dass was passierte

BMX: Macht bei Schnee denke ich keine Freude. Morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich 2-3 Stunden XC fahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Januar 2010)

ich meinte die bmxstrecke ja auch bei trockenem wetter

na dann mal los, ich habe morgen keider keine zeit.
bracu ne neue jeans, habe aber keine lust loszugehen und muss noch nen referat in englisch machen:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (5. Januar 2010)

wir zu dritt ( 210kg) und in einen trichter und am ende sprung. ^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2010)

Denk mal bmx ist bei meinem 25 kg bike wohl nicht das richtige , es sei denn es besteht gefälle . Und den kleinen drop in Norderstedt könnte ich noch bringen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2010)

Also hafencity und blanken un blohm war eigentlich schön bei schnee , auch wenn die treppen teilweise etwas rutschig waren  und bin fast noch in die binnen alster gefahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2010)

Der Große geht auch total in Ordnung. Wenn du da nur über ide Kante rollst sind das 1,5m.
In der Binnenalster ist toll bei dem Wetter
War heute echt ekelig in HH. War bei Globi

@Nicolo: Feine Sache das


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2010)

Geht mir eher darum das ich zur zeit keinen helm hab und ich nicht zuviel riskieren will , bike aufbau geht zur zeit noch vor dem helm kauf da das wetter eh noch mist ist . Aber zum frühjahr soll es ja endlich mal in bike park gehen und dann hab ich nen helm


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2010)

Ne ne baden gehen muß ich trotzdem nicht in der alster , ging zum glück noch mal gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ne ne baden gehen muß ich trotzdem nicht in der alster , ging zum glück noch mal gut


das wäre bei -2°C auch etwas kalt geworden

@malte: ich habe heute mal erkundet, der flidderberg ist 2-3min(aus richtung flidderberg, da bergab) vom pferdekopf entfernt
anderherum wären es wahrscheinlich 5min
könn wir ja das nächste mal hin, wenn wir uns das nächste mal treffen
samstag zeit dafür?
ist mal was anderes, dann können wir auch den einen trail mal auskundschaften, den ich noch nie gefahren bin ich denke der hat bestimmt potenzial

ncoh nen schönen letzten ferientag wünsch ich euch(niedersachsen only)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Wer kommt denn aus hamburg ?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

hamburg direkt oder sagen wir im umkreis, soddass die innencity in max 45min erreichbar ist?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Ja weiß nicht .... Also hamburr halt . Bin aus Stellingen


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

so schwer fällt die entscheidung doch nicht ;-) 

naja war eh eine rhetorische frage. 

Alle hamburger + direkters umland hier aufzuzählen, bedarf es wohl einen server nur für meine antwort - naja fast zumindenst.



ok, auch nicht das. ABER, es gibt schon eine Menge. 

Viele allerdings fahren ausschließlich im Park mit ihren big bikes. 
andere haben zwei bikes oder ein mixbike mit dem man beides kann.
andere bauen localtrails oder haben andere trails und riden diese recht häufig

die letztlichen sind hier relativ aktiv, wobei sie zumeist nur fleißig mitlesen, aber nicht alles kommentieren, was unser schatten-lord und unser bloemi uns sagen 

vielleicht antworten hier ja gleich einige auf deine frage.

also ich wohne außerhalb "double h town" und wohne im land der horizonte. aber benötige mit öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln ledeglich 45min zum hbf


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Land der Horizonte ist ein schöner Euphemismus
Ich komme aus Buchholz, südlich von HH. 25min bis HBF.


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

immer diese gymmies, denken wohl alle, dass ich denke  das versteht schon wieder keine sau 

für dich aber nochmal - auch wenn du es nicht hören willst - das ist der/die/das offizielle pseudonym für s-h  

ich mein, wenn ihr DIE richtigen ecken kennen würdet....

ich lade dich herzlich zu einer cc runde in die hahnheide (hügellandschaft) ein(15min mit dem auto von mir daheim). am besten mit auto, wenn es geht. aber erst im frühling. dann wirst du schon sehen. ausblick auf 130m höhe auf etliche kilometer flachland in 360° panorama... felder, alte windmühlen, moore, wälder...

dann kannste die horizonte in schönster form sehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Das bestreite ich ja garnicht, aber ich will(!) kein Flachland sehen


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

fahren = in bergen

gucken in die ferne = ins flachland

sie sind wie die harburger berge, nur ein kleines bisschen anders.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

130m höhe ? Wartet dann oben das sauerstoffgerät oben auf mich ? Die frage ging auch eher an die leute die hier regelmäßig posten . Hab hier sonst keinen kontakt zu fahrern und wollte mal fragen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Achso bevor ich es vergesse . Fährt hier jemand ein v10 ? In weiß mit 888 ? Noch das kantige v10


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Also von den Postern in diesem Thread nicht. Allerdings gibt es in HH mehr FRler als hier im Forum posten.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Hatte ihn august getroffen bei der sternfahrt er meinte er wolle sich ne sm holen


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

was ist denn eine sm?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Super monster


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

nagut, dann würde ich mich auch nicht trauen hier reinzuschreiben


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Ach. Das könnte Evil Rider sein.

Tante Edit hat mir gerade gesagt, dass der ein RMX fuhr.

@Daddel: Solange er mich nicht trifft: Keine Gefahr. Sonst ist sein Gabel meine


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

also ich halte mich selbst schon verrückt, dass ich ein hardcore freerider für unsere trails hab... aber so viel superlativ ist selbst für meine große klappe zu viel xD


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Das Ding kannst du gegen alles tauschen. Zb: gegen eine 888 RC2X von 2007, eine Shiver oder eine Dorado MRD X-Works TPC+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Deswegen will ich es ja wissen . Hab ne monster und kann mir nicht vorstellen noch ne sm zu haben . Ne kein rmx ! Ein santa Cruz v10


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

wie viel irish coffee hast du intus?^^  also lord mein ich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Gibt es wirklich leute die eine sm fahren wollen ? (sich verwundert am kopf kratzt)


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Ich will mal mit deinem Bike fahren

@Nicolo: Nur ein Bier Fahren kann man damit nicht, das stimmt.

Für alle Buchholzer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297571&page=5&highlight=buchholz


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

das ist wohl wahr  ich hätte gerne ein fox 36 mit open bath und 180mm :-(


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Wessen bike ist jetzt gemeint ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Deins!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Glaub nicht das es so ne 36 geben wird in zukunft, vieleicht ne fox 38


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

War das jetzt ne ehrliche anfrage oder eine versteckte verarschung ?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

meins kennt er schon  

achja, dämpfer ist nochmal sensibler von der druckstufe. muss evtl nochmal die high speed erhöhen....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Erwähnt bitte nix von dämpfern sonst ärger ich mich wieder


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

nein, eigentlich meint er sowas ehrlich. für verarschungen bin, wenn, ich zuständig 

warum, was los mit deinem shox??


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Das war ernst gemeint. Eine Sream mit Monster mal probefahren zu dürfen ist ein Traum


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

bei den dämpfern nicht verzagen, einmal daddel fragen.

haste gabelprobbi, frage lordi zotti


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Buchsen ausgeschlagen , kein öl mehr drin , druckstufe inkl knopf defekt :-( wenn er will kann er ja mal , aber glücklich würde er damit nicht werden . Gibt allerdings auch noch kein aktuelles bild


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

was ist denn das für einer? model, länge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Meins wird stark in richtung der guten alten zeiten gehen vom aufbau  aber probleme mit der gabel hab ich auch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Vanilla rc , 200/57 . Wenn passt würd ich auch mal mit nem 216er probieren


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

am dämpfer kann ich mal schauen.

probleme an der gabel = vielleicht kann ich mit meinem gabellatein weiterhelfen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Du kannst vielleicht buchsen einpressen aber bestimmt nicht neu befüllen . Hab die gabel vor ca 2 wochen bekommen . Sau mäßiges ansprechverhalten . Weder zug noch druckstufe oder highspeed druckstufe . Hab dann ölwechsel gemacht . Rechts waren 55ml zuviel drinne und links 35 zuvielt. War rabenschwarz das öl mit kleinen schwarzen flocken was dichtungsreste sein könnten . Ansprechverhalten ist jetzt gut aber noch keine verstellung


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Gabeln sind meine Kragenweite
Ferndiagnose ist aber schwierig. Da müsste man wahrscheinlich alles einmal auseinander friemeln. Die Monster ist auch eine der wenigen Gabeln die ich noch nicht offen hatte.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Also ich hatte die ganze dämpfer-federeinheit schon draußen , sieht sehr überschaubar aus . Willst mal zerlegen ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Kann ich mal machen. Problem ist nur: Wie rankommen?
Morgen Abend bin ich in HH. Da könntest du mir die Dämpfungseinheit bzw. wenn du willst auch die Gabel geben. Ich weiß nur noch nicht sicher wann du sie zurück bekommst. Ich muss in der nächsten Woche irgendwann zum Zahnarzt nach HH.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Wo kommst du denn her ? Hab grad urlaub und wollt die zeit zum biken nutzen


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Das ist blöd. Ich komme aus Buchholz in der Nordheide. Wenn die Gabel so wie sie ist ok ist, kannst du sie ja auch erstmal fahren und ich kümmere mich später darum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Ja also besser als die 2010er boxxer die ich hatte . Wär gern dabei weil möcht ja auch wissen wie meine monster aufgebaut ist


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Komm doch demnächst mal zu uns zum fahren. Dann können wir das Abends machen. Dann kannst du Daddel und Co gleich mal mitbringen!

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett.


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2010)

i uch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Läßt sich drüber reden ja . Bis denn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2010)

Was i och daddel ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Januar 2010)

ins bett gehen

@malte: gute idee, die können ja auch zu uns in die schöne heide kommen.
Haste dieses WE Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Wie kommt man denn zu euch ? Fährt ja keine bahn


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2010)

doch, nach buchholz pendelt alle stunde eine regio. ist dann gesamtbereich.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Wie lang fährt man denn von hbf aus ? Und was kostet das ? Hab großbereich


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Januar 2010)

vom hbf ca 30min mit nem metronom bis buchholz


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2010)

hab ich auch. müssen glaube ich eine ergänzugskarte kaufen für 2 euro oder so...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Ja hab grad gesehen ist nur eine station außerhalb des  großbereichs


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Januar 2010)

sagt mal , fährt irgenteiner von euch zu irgentwelchen DH rennen dieses jahr??
isx cub oder wheels of speed??


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2010)

nur, wenn wir einen hamburger freundescup erstellen...

hab ich sowieso schonmal angedacht,..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Denk mal ich fahre erst nächstes jahr auf nen rennen , für echte anfänger


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Januar 2010)

ich bin letztes jahr in winterberg, tahle und willingen gefahren und finde das das hamburger lager etwas gering vertreten ist ...
mein lizensantrag liegt hier schon und ich werde wohl den gasammten kalender mitnehmen.
kennt ihr noch traingsstreken die sehenswert sind und die ich nicht kenne??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Das ist wohl ein grund warum es so wenige hamburger gibt , kaum trainingsmöglichkeiten hier


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Januar 2010)

an einem stück gibs hier eh nichts, das ist mir schon klar.
aber es gibt viele leute mit tauglichen rädern, fahren die alle nur zur eisdiele damit??


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Das weißtich nicht . Dafür hab ich zu wenig kontakt zu fahrern , was hier in hamburg für bikes fahren weiß ich selber nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2010)

was kennt ihr denn für tails? - vorher kann ich ja nicht beantworten, was es noch für trails gibt, die ihr nicht kennt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Kenn den volkspark und die HaBe ..... Sonst nix ....


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Januar 2010)

ich hab schon nen deppen mit nem RMX mit ner monster die cyclassics fahren sehen!!!


@ bunshee, du wohnst gar nicht so weit weg, ich sitz in eimsbüttel.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2010)

also die freeriderscene in hamburg ist gar nicht klein... man muss nur kontakte haben. vor allem sind viele im net sehr vorsichtig- insbesondere wenn es um spots geht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Ne das mag sein wohn in Stellingen . Cyclassics wollt ich auch schon  war mir nur zu teuer  aber sternfahrt fahre ich mit


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Januar 2010)

aber doch wohl nicht mit dem screem ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Aber das ist doch egoistisch ..... Hatte bis jetzt gar keinen kontakt zu ridern aber wollt das ändern  die sollen mal trails preisgeben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Die Cyclassics oder die sternfahrt mit dem scream ?


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2010)

das problem ist - was ich durchweg verstehen kann - das extrem viele leute auf bikes unterwegs sind, die es nicht für nötig halten auch mal schaufel mit anzulegen oder alles put fahren und noch 300 kollegen das erzählen usw. dann fühlen sich irgendwelche leute belästigt durch die vielen biker, die manchmal echt wie die letzten rumpöbeln und so weiter.

ich kann jeden verstehen, der nur bedingt seine trails preisgibt. das endet in einem teufelskreis. es geht ja nicht darum nicht teilen zu wollen... 

aber auf fehlenem egoismus  folgt egoismus. zu verstehen ist das so: wer mit allen teilt, der wird schnell im stich gelassen...

ich will niemanden etwas unterstellen, aber solche leute gibt es.


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Januar 2010)

mit 200mm federweg möchte ich solche sachen nicht fahren.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2010)

xD ich fahre auch 180 vo und 205mm hi


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Also bin noch nicht solang unterwegs . Aber wenn ich allein fahren würd würd ich auch nix machen aber in der gruppe schon .... Es fehlt einfach ein verein , dann würd das alles etwas anderes sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Sternfahrt fahre ich nur wegen der köhlbrandbrücke  mit was fahrt ihr denn ?


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Januar 2010)

eigene trails hab ich nicht und wenn ich zu nem spot fahre bin dort gast und so benehm ich mich auch, so sollte es zumindest sein.
das begreifen viele aber nicht.

gibt es schon nen ausweichspot für den panzerring in fischbek??


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Januar 2010)

mein fuhrpark ist recht umfangreich, da würd ich wohl den renner nehmen .


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Ich kann einfach nicht mit ner schaufel durch hamburg rollen weil ich gar keine trails kenne


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Bin froh das ich EIN bike habe .


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2010)

ich habe eigene trails... bilder findet ihr unter  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/23881  eine anfahrtsberschreibung gebe ich allerdings nicht raus, man kann sich mal irgendwo treffen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Viele bilder konnte ich nicht öffnen :-( was uns fehlt ist ein deutsches gegenstück zu utah


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Januar 2010)

würd ich mir gerne mal anschauen, ich hoffe die klimaerwärmung kommt bald mal in hamburg an.
ich möchte endlich nen endlosen sommer !!!


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2010)

welchen explorer nutzt du? firefox, internet explorer, opera, safari?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich keine probleme mit schnee , fahre aber auch kein dh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2010)

Handy


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2010)

ok, das macht das ganze natürlich problematisch^^

bin jetzt schlafen,...


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Da meine Nachricht schonwieder irgendwo vor nen paar seiten untergegenagen ist, frage ich malte nochmal:
Haste am WE Zeit und Lust? Ist net weit zum Flidderberg.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich?
Ich weiß noch überhaup nicht was am Wochenende los ist. Auf jeden Fall habe ich ne Menge um die Ohren. Morgen mittag/Nachmittag sieht aber ganz gut aus!


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Immerdoch ehrlich

Jo, das würde mir auch ganz gut passen, dann kann ich sonntag was für die schule machen.
So gegen 14h treffen oder früher?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Ne. Ich denke 14:00 passt ganz gut. Ich rauche dringend ne Mütze Schlaf!


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Gut nacht!
ich hole mir wahrscheinlich morgenfrüh auch erstmal irgendnen zeug beim edeka, sonst ähne ich mehr, als dass ich rad fahre^^
Dann bis morgen am Pferdekopf

Ach, wollen wir uns nicht bei den Bänken treffen, hinten in der Ecke, wo man rauskommt, wenn man über Kiesgrube(oder wie auch immer dieses ding da hieß) fährt
Dann können wir direkt los.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Bänke? Also die Kiesgrube kenne ich, aber Bänke? Da gibts nen paar zu viele


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Januar 2010)

Also die hühnerleitern im volkspark sind ja wohl kriminell bei schnee  null gripp , besonders wenn sie nach außen hin abfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bänke? Also die Kiesgrube kenne ich, aber Bänke? Da gibts nen paar zu viele


Wenn man nicht den Pferdekopf rauffährt, sondern den anderen Berg, um zu dem Trail zu kommen, der am rand der heide entlang führt
Da steht auch nen großer Stein
HIER


@banshee-driver: deswegen heißt es im bikepark winterberg z.B. auch: das befahren der strecke ist bei nässe verboten oder sp(steht am north-shore)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Januar 2010)

Aber das war ja net winterberg sondern volkspark  egal , so lang fährt mein bike noch nicht und es hat geJuckt  leider hab ich mir dabei die SCHRAUBGRIFFE ABGERISSEN BZW DEN LINKEN :-( . KANN MIR JEMAND DIE VOR UND NACHTEILE ERZÄHLEN VON KURZEN , MITTLEREN UND LANGEN SCHALTWERKEN ? MÖCHT NE NEUE SCHALTUNG UND WEISS NICH GENAU WAS ICH BRAUCHE


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2010)

am besten im technik bereich gucken, da gibt es hunderte threads darüber


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

leiter ist leiter

Guck doch mal, wo was dran ist
An FRlern und DHlern sind fast ausschließlich kurze Schaltwerke dranne(gibt ja noch die Kettenspanner, KeFü's), an C- oder XClern sowie AllMo. sind meistens lange.
Enduro sieht man so und so.


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2010)

hat was mit spannung zu tun. bei kleinen kassetten, kann man kurze schaltwerke fahren. je kürzer, desto weniger potenzial, dass es abreißt und weniger hebelkraft, die die kette schlagen lassen kann.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Ach, wie auch immer, ich habe nur versucht Zusammenhänge darzustellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2010)

war doch voll in ordnung was du sagtest


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Also auf dem großen Hügel neben dem Pferdekopf....


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Rischtig
Am besten wir kommen beide morgen zwischen 12:30h und 13:30h nochmal on, falls Daisy das dargestellte Wetter bringt
Bei Schneegestöber muss ich mit Sonnenbrille fahren
Die Schutzbrillen von meinem Vater funktionieren net so wirklich als Goggle ersatz^^


@daddelmann: achso, ich dachte du meintest mich


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2010)

nein, ich habe einfach nur deine richtigen erkenntnisse vervollständigt. zumindens im ganz großem schnelldurchlauf


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Januar 2010)

Kann man weiße lenker mit schwarzen vorbau fahren ? Oder ist das nen style-selbstmord ?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2010)

ebenfalls falscher thread. aber so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, das kommt auf die restlcihen farben des bikes an. 

aber stell diese frage am besten in einem passendem thread.


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2010)

damn doppelpost


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Ist doch wurscht.....Kann doch auch ein Plauderthread sein...
Und ja, bei deinem Bike ist das Styleselbstmord Sind weiße Lenker sowieso!


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2010)

lass mich zicken, sonst bin ich unglücklich


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Auf die Stille Treppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist doch wurscht.....Kann doch auch ein Plauderthread sein...


 rischtig



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Und ja, bei deinem Bike ist das Styleselbstmord Sind weiße Lenker sowieso!


dann sollte ich mir wohl besser keinen weißen vorbau zulegen, doch eher nen olivgrünen*duck und weg*


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Januar 2010)

Aber der rahmen wird schwarz weiß , außerdem finde ich es blöd dafür einen eigenen thread zu öffnen


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Weißer Vorbau sieht nicht mal bei sehr hellhäutigen Frauen gut aus.....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Januar 2010)

Das doch mal ne antwort


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2010)

alter schlawiener du


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich guckt hier kein Mod rein


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

haben wir heute nen clown gefrühstückt, wie unser musiklehrer zu sagen pflegt.

ich denke eher, das unser schattenlord vom schatten seiner haare hypnotisiert wurde

wieso, hast du was gegen *MOD*ifizierte Leute?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2010)

was ist denn bitte ein mod??? du nerd


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Ein Mod ist ein Mensch, der sich verändert hat, sprich MODifiziert hat

Nein, dass sind die Bösen Buben, die uns die beiträge löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Der Schattenlord nimmt alles zurück und behauptet das Gegenteil
Ich muss jetzt los, sonst komme ich zu spät zu den Kumpels....


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2010)

na das kann ja heiter werden^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Januar 2010)

Schmeiß mal einer ein thema hier rein


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2010)

Was denkst du von uns


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2010)

ÖÖÖÖhhhhMMM, ja

Ist bei irgendeinem von euch Daisy schon angekommen? Bei uns nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2010)

Ne, die habe ich mit Donald zum Tanzen geschickt
14:00 passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2010)

Gut bis dann


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2010)

Aktuell ist es so das daisy erst sonntag in hamburg ankommen soll


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2010)

Naja, der Wind hat schon ganzschön gepfiffen

@Malte: deine Goggle bekommt für die Tage nen Ehrenplatz
Wie fandste Flidderberg in der gesamtheit so?


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2010)

Juhu, na ihr Hamburger, musstet ihr zu rschule 
Irgendwie fährt es sich in dem Tiefschnee total besch****n:kotz:


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Januar 2010)

halt einfach deine *****  wir sind nunmal seriöse bildungsinstitute haha zumindens meine schule


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hab noch urlaub  ..... War heut total am schwimmen im schnee . Total aqua planing . So langsam reicht es auch im schnee . Und erst der rollwiederstand echt ätzend


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche allen Hamburgern morgen viel Spaß in ihren seriösen Bildungsinstituten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Ich denk an euch wenn ich morgen noch im bett liege und meinen urlaub genieße  seit fast 4 wochen


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Januar 2010)

naja, also ich hatte 10 wochen sommerferien  und da war es WARM und man konnte MOUNTAINBIKEN  Okay, für mich war der sommer nicht so erfolgreich, malte weiß bescheid, aber das war, wie es war.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2010)

....wetest summer of records....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Ach war das schön als ich noch jung war


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Januar 2010)

also so jung bin ich auch nicht mehr, aber wenn ich mein abi habe, habe ich 14 jahre in der schule gehockt. es sei denn, ich überlege noch ein jahr zu faulenzen ^^

und den wettest summer of record meinte ich nicht. Das T-Shirt hab ich sogar heute an... aber ich meinte eher unsere Spontan-Harztour über 4 Tage. Aber wie gesagt, nicht wichtig


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Hamburgern morgen viel Spaß in ihren seriösen Bildungsinstituten


Richtig
Weißt du zufällig, ob der Schnee am Brunsberg und Pferdekopf hoch liegt oder schon festgetrampelt ist?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2010)

Also gestern Nacht haben ein Freund und ich mich formidabel auf die Fresse gelegt, weil alle Strecken durch die Rodler total vereist waren. Trotzdem lustig.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also gestern Nacht haben ein Freund und ich mich formidabel auf die Fresse gelegt, weil alle Strecken durch die Rodler total vereist waren. Trotzdem lustig.


Naja, es hat ja mittlerweile wieder geschneit, also man könnte rein theoretisch biken gehen?

warum verkaufste die dorado


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Wer verkauft hier ne dorado ? Der kann dann gleich zu mir kommen


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2010)

Lord SHadow, über dir, stehts in seiner Signatur
Könnt ihr ja tauschen


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2010)

Gibst du mir deine Monster?


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2010)

Ich wusste, dass das kommt
Warum nur(an samstag denk)?

BIs morgen früh, ich gehe nu vors sofa und dann ins bett

Habe mal ne Frage: Ist das hier nen gutes Angebot? --->KLICK<---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (11. Januar 2010)

na mensch, ich werd wieder kleiner ( bei mir ist das ja wie in einer sinuskurve, wenn es um die "fettheit" des bikes geht" nun hab ich 170mm vorne un 165mm hinten, einen superflachen Lenkwinkel und einen frisch geserviceten 5th Element drinn. Hab auch bemerkt, dass das Spv in dem Federwegsbereich eine echt gute Sache ist. Nicht weil es nicht wippt, sondern weil die Druckstufenkurve exponentiel ist. die High-und lowspeed Druckstufe ist für feintuning. bin gepsannt wie es wird.

UND der malte wird wahnsinnig groß^^


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Januar 2010)

ich hätte dir die dorado ja auch gerne abgenommen, aaaaaber... meine manitou erfahrungen spiegeln sich in dem fahrwerktuner thread sich wieder^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Meine monster ist gerade nackig  kommt in 2 wochen neues dekor dran  wieviel für die shiver ?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Januar 2010)

bitte was ist mit einer shiver?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Ja sorry bin am essen machen  also wieviel für die dorado


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Januar 2010)

asu, schreib ihn am besten via pm an sowas geben wir eigentlich nicht öffentlich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Ok danke .... Muß noch viel lernen meister


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Januar 2010)

alles klar, dafür haben wir ja den thread


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Sag mal wenn du von super flachen lenkwinkel redest ..... Von welchem wert reden wir denn dann ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2010)

Winkel zwischen Boden und Gabel.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Januar 2010)

genau. fahre ein big air und der ist ziehmlich steil. habs aber nun geändert. geh jetzt schlafen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht. Viel Spaß in der Schule Komme euch morgen in HH besuchen...


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Januar 2010)

mach das, rauhes haus ist nicht zu verfehlen  kannst schlepptop mitbringen, w-lan auf dem gesamten schulglände hab aber morgen meinen kürzesten tag, hab bereits um 13:25 schluss


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Meine ex ging auch aufs rauhe haus .... Ich weiß natürlich was der lenkwinkel ist , wollt nen wert haben . Ich hab ca 63 grad


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2010)

Das ist sogar meine Richtung


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Fahrt ihr auch touren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2010)

Ja, doch schon. Teilweise sogar recht zügig und mit vielen Kilometern. Und letzten Sommer haben der daddel und ich eine 4 tägige harztour mit dem Rucksack gemacht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Januar 2010)

Also touren krieg ich auch hin wenn es nicht zu schnell am stück ist . Gewicht und reifen bremsen schon sehr


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2010)

Musst dann halt gucken wer mitkommt. Wir versuchen immer das Tempo an den langsamsten anzupassen, leider gibt es immer wieder Leute denen das nicht so gelingt und die sofort weiterfahren, wenn alle aufgeschlossen haben. So habe die langsameren dann überhaupt keine Pause.
Sind die Bilder angekommen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2010)

GUten Morgen!
Ich will biken!!! NUr geht das in diesem beshcissenen Tiefschnee nicht. Naja, ich werde wohl heute nachmittag mal ne Runde drehen.
Malte, biste den ganzen Tag in HH?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Klar geht biken  hab ich gestern auch gemacht  hast nur nen rollwiederstand als wenn du nen banktresor ziehst


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2010)

Naja, die frage ist, wie weit man kommt
Im Wald z.B. habe ich an einer stelle dann aufgegeben. Wenn du einen weg hast, wo die +-20cm schnee noch unerührt sind, hast du auch nach ner gewissen zeit keinen bock mehr, glaube mir:kotz:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Weiß ich doch war ja gestern im volkspark  Was meinst du wie sich hoher schnee mit 3 zoll reifen fährt


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2010)

Mit 3"???!!!
GIb mir nen Link zu einem Reifen, mir 3"!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Willst du Gazzaloddi haben ? Dann beeil dich ein shop hat noch ne limitierte auflage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2010)

Ne, auf keinen Fall. Ich habe es mir meinen 2,25" Fat ALberts im Schnee schon schwer genug.


----------



## bikesandmore (12. Januar 2010)

moin ladies!

hab ja garnicht mitbekommen, das hier soviel geschrieben wird. 
biken im schnee macht laune .. und krank. und jetzt komm ich auchnoch auf dumme ideen. 
was meint ihr, 
Norco Atomic 2009 oder Cannondale Perp 2007?

Gruß,
Jusso


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Was willst dann mit nem link ???


----------



## bikesandmore (12. Januar 2010)

foto zum anschaun, denk ich mal


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Municycle hat noch reifen mit nem bild .


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Atomic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2010)

@bikesandmore: rischtig, ich will nen beweis

naja, wenn du norco magst, würde ich das atomik nehmen, das cd ist ja auch nicht gerade unbeliebt, aber mal ernsthaft, wo hast du das geld dafür her und außerdem ist dein six doch noch nicht lange fertig

investiere lieber in Leute, die noch keinen Freerider besitzen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

cannondale hat sich sowieso ins aus geschossen meiner meinung nach , durch den neuen besitzer


----------



## bikesandmore (12. Januar 2010)

ändert ja nichts dran, das die alten räder genial sind. 

naja. ich überlegs mir


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

freaks, wie viel ihr in der zeit, wie ich in der schule sitze, schreibt. ich schreib mit meinem netbook aus einer freistunde. 

also die 2,5" reifen mir gewiss an breite. fährt sich allerdings deutlich besser, als mit 2,1er.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab urlaub und darf schreiben  steige vielleicht aber um auf 2,7er high roller


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab grad ne leere email bekommen vom 1 januar 1970 um 00.00 uhr


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Mal ne frage , ich hab grad in den nachrichten gesehen es gibt in s-h einen ski berg den sogenanten "bumsberg " ca 150 meter lang . Kennt den jemand ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Mal ne frage , ich hab grad in den nachrichten gesehen es gibt in s-h einen ski berg den sogenanten "bumsberg " ca 150 meter lang . Kennt den jemand ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2010)

Der heißt bungsberg, soweit ich weiß
Kenne ihn aber nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

ist ein leerer hügel. malente ist besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2010)

Wie leer denn? Leer oder am leersten
Pferdekopf ging gut. Hoffentlich fällt morgn wieder die schule aus, dann gehe ich schon am vormittag biken


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

so leer, dass man lieber in die harburger berge fährt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Gibts haBe denn auch schnelle abschnitte ?


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

durchaus


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Dann muß ich da mal schauen gehen


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

ohne hohes durchhaltevermögen oder leute, die das kenne, kannste das knicken


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Dann muß ich da durch oder zur not schieben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe heute antwort gekriegt von Cosmicsports wegen dem dekor für meine monster weil sie zur zeit nur poliert dasteht .... ICH GLAUB DIE NEHMEN DROGEN VON COSMICSPORTS !


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

60 EURO FÜR DAS DEKOR !!! für so nen scheiss dekor


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

frag lieb nach einem großem bild dafür und lass es in einer werbedruckerrei für 15-20 euro machen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Also ich hatte mal in einem professionellen copy shop gefragt wegen rahmen dekor . Die wollten 150 haben . Bei chain reaction gibts dekor für 33 , zwar fürs 04er modell aber in meinen augen schicker . Nur ist da der versand so teuer


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Das schwierige ist nur der die dekor folie um die ganze gabel reicht und ca 38 cm lang ist


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

einer professionellen mediendruckerie  ist das lachs. da wo ich gearbeitet habe, hatten wir max 2,3m x alles was die rolle hergab drucken


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

so fast fertig adapter und scheiben fehlen noch dann noch bissl hier und da werkeln und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

chick chick, hoffe damit sieht man dich dann wie chicken flieeeegen 

wehe du nimmst das negativ auf


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Der rahmen an sich ist ja schick ..... Nur farbe und ohne dekor nicht so ganz mein ding . Dann muß ich mal schauen wo es so ne druckerei gibt . Oder mußt du zufällig bestellen bei chain reaction ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Aber auf meinem handy sieht es stark magersüchtig aus , gabel und laufräder


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

hmmm, ich würd evtl ein paar sachen bestellen wollen...


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

ich bestell demnächst auch was. zum magersucht thema hinterbau ist stahl das hält und in ein racebike kommt nix außer ner schönen alten boxxer. gaywicht ungefähr 17.5

und wie das fliegt werde ich ende januar bei dir testen nicolo


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ne den rahmen mein ich nicht mit magersucht sondern gabel und laufräder , dann lieber travis oder neue boxer . Wann bestellst denn bei chain reaction ?


----------



## bikesandmore (12. Januar 2010)

also komm banshee. es kommt auf die funktion an, und nicht auf die optik! und die laufräder sind nicht wirklich unterdimensioniert, genausowenig wie die gabel. muss halt nicht alles im monster-designe sein!


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

nice shice ich nehm eine waage mit, ob 17,5 hinkommen, werden wir dann sehen ;D wäre natürlich der hammer, aber fast nicht vorstellbar  oder machst du das wie die hersteller - ohne pedale und dann nochmal 5% insg abziehen^^


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

dann würde ich heute oder morgen bestellen wollen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab lediglich was zur optik gesagt und kein wort zur funktion . Und zu meiner verteidigung muß ich sagen ich schaue mir hier alles auf nem handy an . Aber die neue boxxer würde sich trotzdem gut machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (12. Januar 2010)

sollte auch kein persönlicher angriff sein  

nur ist optik halt nicht alles.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Würdest dann für mich mitbestellen ? Geld könnte ich dir ja geben in hamburg oder ich überweise dir das


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

also ich sage mal ganz flux mir gefällts und die neue boxxer schaut aus wie der letzte rotz!

gewogen habe ich es mit personenwaage von daher kann es schon etwas ungenau sein aber es kommen ja noch adapter und scheiben rann also am ende wirds wohl knapp 18kg haben.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Hab ich auch nicht aufgefasst als angriff . Nur wenn man das als hobby betreibt spielt optik zu einem gewissen punkt ja auch mit und die neue boxxer funktioniert noch ne ecke besser


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Find die optisch wegen den dimensionen besser . Meins wiegen trau ich mich nicht


----------



## bikesandmore (12. Januar 2010)

klar spielt optik ne rolle. aber bitte nicht auf kosten der funktion. und das die 2010er boxxer besser funktioniert, erklär mir mal


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2010)

Chainreaction Versand liegt bei 5â¬. Was ist das Problem?


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

soll ich nun noch was zum thema optik sagen?  

dann gibs aber hier wahrscheinlich verbale massenschlägerreien

also wenn ich bestelle, kann ich für dich mitbestellen. dann kann man sich ggf. die Versandkosten teilen und kommt auf deutschen normalpreis an...


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

also bei mir sagen die immer 11 euro oder so^^ bis 120 euro oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

also kommt ganz drauf an aus welcher generation die 2010er boxxer ist die erste generation war immer mit zuwenig öl ausgeliefiert worden aber einige neuerungen gibt es ja schon. aber man muss ja nicht jedem trend hinterherrennen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Weil die boxxer weiterentwickelt wurde , steifer ist und weil ich nen vergleich hatte . Aber versand nach deutschland sind doch mehr als 5 euro !?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte meine boxxer im august gekauft .... Aber lack und dekor mäßig war ich sehr enttäuscht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn nun zum thema optik daddel ?


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

nene, die diskusion hatte ich zu häufig^^


also meine neue 2010er domain war auch mit zu wenig öl ausgeliefert worden. das ölbad hat die motion control einheit erst später erreicht. musste daher auch auffüllen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Bei mir klappte die sag einstellung nur mit ner weichen feder .... Fand ich schon komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

als ich eine 2009er boxxer neu eingebaut hatte, hab ich auch gleich die beiligende weichere feder eingebaut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2010)

Also die 2010er Boxxer fühlt sich schon schöner an....

Zum Thema Optik: Der Balfa ist ein total geiler Rahmen, aber nicht in dem Blau
Was wiegt der Rahmen (am besten mit Bild)?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ja war auch ziemlich irritiert wegen der federhärte


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Danke lord  hab auch schon das blau kritisiert , am liebsten in gelb . Ist das ein balfa oder appalache ?


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

balfa und apalache....also apalache ist ein neues rad von balfa..naja neu. und das was du da siehst ist ein bb7 und das blau ist genial und soll mir gefallen nicht euch. 2010er boxxer suckt weils einfach keine boxxer mehr ist für mich.

was der rahmen wiegt weiß ich leider nicht habe ihn nicht gewogen.


----------



## Josh Norco (12. Januar 2010)

schade^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ja ich glaub appalache hieß es früher mal ..... Find ich interessant das konzept , hab aber früher schon öfters bilder gesehen von flugrost an der schwinge , fand ich optisch nicht so gut


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2010)

Nicht gleich so zickig Madame Wo bleibt das Selbstbewusstesein?


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

also das mit dem flugrost hat der typ absichtlich dran und das apalache ist die neuere version des bb7. und selbstbewusst genug bin ich aber ich fang ja auch nicht an mal ebenso eure räder zu dissen.


----------



## duese78 (12. Januar 2010)

immer geschmeidig bleiben !
find das appalac vom rahmen her optisch aber mega peinlich , kommt so auf baumarkt bike .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Es war nicht so gedacht dein bike schlecht zu machen . Ging nur um die farbe . Rahmen an sich ist ja klasse


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

was rede eigentlich alle vom apalache wenn mein radl doch ein BB7 ist

farbe muss nicht jedermanns sache sein mir gefällts ende der disskusion.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ist schwer zu unterscheiden . Wieviel federweg hat es denn ? Ist das bb7 von der charakteristik straff oder eher softer ?


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

stimmt, wäre interessant


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

also im rollen ist es sehr soft da hoher schwingendrehpunkt aber zum ende wirds ein wenig straffer richtig gefahren bin ich es noch nicht da es eben noch nicht fertig ist. vergleich zum apalache habe ich nicht aber es sollte ähnlich sein da es eben fast der selbe rahmen ist.

fw hat es ungefähr 220mm.


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2010)

wir werden es in erfahrung bringen  freue mich auf jeden fall schon bring aber bitte sonnenwetter mit


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Also das wäre dann auf dem ersten blick ein rahmen für mich . Soft aber mit schutz gegen durchschlagen .federweg sagt mir auch zu .... Wieviel beträgt der lenkwinkel und radstand ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2010)

Zwischen "dissen", wie der Neudeutsche sagt, und seine Meinung kundtun, ohne dabei den Gesamtzustand des betrachteten Objekts zu erniedrigen, sind zweierlei Dinge. Und die Optik der Rahmenform oder die Fahreigenschaften hat niemand in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

ich habe keine ahnung was den radstand anbelangt würde ich mal google zu rate ziehen. fw wie gesagt 220mm progressiv wird es allerdings nur im stehen wie sich das beim fahren verhält weiß ich wie gesagt noch nicht.

und zum thema rahmen für dich viel glück falls du einen suchst wird nähmlich nicht mehr gebaut.

edit: malte ich hab mich mit dem gedisse wie ich trendy neudeutsches kind sage auch nur auf die optik bezogen zur funktion habe ich nichts rechtfertigendes gesagt. und das thema lassen wir jetzt einfach mal sein oder?

edit nocheinmal: sonnenwetter wäre gut aber ich will bissl powderschnee fahren nicolo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ne rahmen wäre wohl zu teuer für mich , meinte nicht federweg sondern lenkwinkel sorry. Erstmal mein bike fertig machen und danach so wie es bis jetzt aussieht ein leichtes gemini mit travis . Kann den schnee nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

hm lenkwinkel genauso wenig einfach mal googlen rahmen war gar nichtmal teuer


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Aber so einen hier gebraucht zu sehen ist wie nen lotto gewinn und wenn mußte richtig schnell sein


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

ja so oft sieht man so ein teil nicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2010)

Leider


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

hm vllt mal bei pinkbike schauen jungs

also ich liebe das teil jetzt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Norco wo bist her ?


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

hamburg.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Na dann werd ich mal nach deinem bike ausschau halten


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

jau können ja mal zusammen zu nicolo oder so


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Zu wem ?


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Januar 2010)

daddelmann aka. nicolo.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2010)

Ach so  .... Ja mal sehen .... Wenn ich meine neuste baustelle am bike geschafft habe


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> jau können ja mal zusammen zu nicolo oder so


Wenns klappt, können Malte und ich ja auch mal wieder kommen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Also ne dicke runde in der city ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

City??? Du weist ja nicht wo Nicolos SPot liegt Wie schonmal gesagt, gibts aber auch keine Wegbeschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Dann muß ich erstmal passen


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

Ja, man würde dich dann ja mitnehmen
Morgen wieder schule und dann auch noch 8Stunden und in der 7. Chemie ARbeit:kotz:


----------



## bikesandmore (13. Januar 2010)

samstag o. sonntag nicolo? 

von mir aus eher samstag, da auf sonntag meine schnecke bei mir pennt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> samstag o. sonntag nicolo?
> 
> von mir aus eher samstag, da auf sonntag meine schnecke bei mir pennt.


da liegt doch noch schnee!!! der wird wohl nicht vor nächster woche schmelzen, der kalte bob ist doch gerade zu uns gekommen
außerdem ist malte am WE net da und ich habe keinen bock alleine mit der bahn zu kommen

wenn dein rad auf sonntag bei dir im bett pennt, würde ich ja eher sonntag zu nicolo fahren, sonst wirds bett ganz dreckig


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Malte bald mit Travis unterwegs


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

Nicht mit ner Monster von Evil_rider oder Banshee-Driver?
naja, ich bin gespannt, wie es dann aussehen wird
wenn der schnee weg ist und du die travis hast, gehts mal wieder nach HH

Wir müssen morgen wieder zur schule


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Was ist mit meiner monster ?


----------



## bikesandmore (13. Januar 2010)

im schnee fahren ist doch witzig mensch!

jungs, ihr seit spaßbremsen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

Jo, klar.Auf den wallride und wieder runter rutschen(rodeln)
ich nehme dann nen schlitten mit und springe auf die funbox rauf*sich selbst für verrückt erklär*
Und die Doubles muss man wahrscheinlich nu nicht mehr springen, weil so viel schnee dazwischen liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Eine Monster habe ich mir aus dem Kopf geschlagen. Zuviele Kilos. Sowohl für DH als auch für Touren. Und die Travis ist schon sehr stabil.


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Januar 2010)

malte, kauf dir mal ne ordentliche gabel^^ die travis laufen doch genauso wie schiss, es sei denn, du bekommst eine extra für berrecloth getunte von specialized. hab mal einen bericht als video bei googlevideo gesehen, wie ein mechaniker an der gabel wärenddessen gerbeitet hat. nächsten tag das gleiche und übernächsten auch xD Weißte also bescheid, was auf dich zukäme^^ 

also samstag oder sonntag bei mir?


----------



## bikesandmore (13. Januar 2010)

ich komm am samstag. und meine travis lief für mich wie ne 1


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Januar 2010)

aber nur, wenn man ein gewisses eigengewicht hat


----------



## bikesandmore (13. Januar 2010)

ja gut. aber das lässt sich ja auch über unterschiedliche federhärten verändern.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Funktionieren tut die monster trotzdem gut  kannst ja mal ne runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Ja bitte
@Nicolo: Belies dich mal im Forum über die Travis. Mehr zufriedene Stimmen als bei den meisten Gabeln.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Also was ich auch gelesen hab über die travis war überwiegend positiv . Aber viele schrieben auch das sie erst richtig gut nach einem besuch bei moto pitkan &co funktionierte .


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Was die können, kann ich schon lange
Einzig das Buchsen aufweiten muss ich noch lernen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Aber ne travis hab ich auch fürs nächste projekt geplant . Allerdings muß sie in schwarz sein mit den goldenen standrohren. Aber ich hab das gefühl das sie ziemlich hoch baut


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

Du solltest mal die DOrado aus deiner Signatur nehmen Ist ja schließlich schon verkauft
Wenn die Travis da ist und du sie fertig im bike hast müssen wir mal ne runde biken gehen, ich will testfahren


Direser verdammte Drucker:kotz:
Jetzt muss ich den Kack doch von Hand schreiben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Was überhaupt für ne travis ? Tripple intrinsic oder singel intrinsic ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Triple TPC+ 203mm. Bauhöhe zwischen 565 und 595. Also viel Spielraum. 2007er, also mit goldenen Standrohren. Casting noch schwarz, wird aber mit de Rahmen orange.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Das b1 und die travis orange ? Mach kein blödsinn


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Mach einen besseren Vorschlag. Das sind die klassischen B1 farben aus der Worldcup Zeit


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

Ich gebe dir nen Vorschlag, das gelb einer überreifen banane samt passenden druckstellen

Ne, ich denke, das orange die beste idee ist, wüßte sonst auch nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

jein .... Die klassischen farben waren orangener hauptrahmen und schwarzer hinterbau . Ich bin für ein sandfarben/beige in matt für den hauptrahmen und schwarz für den hinterbau , mit hellgoldenen felgen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Da gibt es viele möglichkeiten , zb den farbton cooper von nicolai , oder das kupfer von den ersten flatline modellen


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Januar 2010)

Wieso nutzt du eig. nie die funktion "Ändern" bei deinen beiträgen?
Wäer viel übersichtlicher, wenn du da mal nutzen könntest, danke.
Ist unter rechts in deinem beitrag


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Meinst du mich ? Ja muß ich mal machen . Ist aber nicht unten rechts bei mir .... Bin mit handy drin , trotzdem danke für den tip


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Januar 2010)

wir werden es in erfahrung bringen. jemand eine ahnung, was moto pitkant mit den gabeln macht? reinen shimtuning? oder auch buchsentausch usw?

shimtuning können malte und ich mal zusammen dann vornehmen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Mal ne frage .... Was haltet ihr vom Giant team dh 04 ? Zuschlagen wenn man ein gutes angebot kriegt ?


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Januar 2010)

sicher ein gutes bike. insbesondere aber eine andere klasse, als dein banshee


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Mal ne frage .... Was haltet ihr vom Giant team dh 04 ? Zuschlagen wenn man ein gutes angebot kriegt ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Ne das mir klar , würde dann ein leichteres bike aufbauen was dann nicht nur zum hucken gebaut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Rahmen in Beige? Stell ich mir total schrecklich vor. Die Schwinge soll schwarz bleiben, aber die Gabel wahrscheinlich Orange werden, da Hinterbau und Gabel in der gleichen Farbe meist komisch aussieht.
Giant ist ein feines Bike. Glory wäre noch feiner


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Mich fasziniert das konzept des Giant mit dem tiefen schwerpunkt , und die farbe  doch das beige sieht cool aus . Gab von cannondale ein gemini in der cedric gracia version mit den farben und das sieht gut aus


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 
Ich habe gerade eine Lebenskrise wegend des Schnees


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube dahinter stecken eher chemische substanzen


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Ein halbes Bier?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Pflanzliche substanzen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (13. Januar 2010)

nicht ganz, wir sind so verrückt, auch ohne gras


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Muß man auch bei dem hobby


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Januar 2010)

sonst sag ich nur:

.    h  h
 h-c-c-oh
.    h  h


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Hä ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Shadow wo läßt du lackieren ? Such ja selber nen lackierer


----------



## Jay Norco (13. Januar 2010)

sein rahmen orange machen wollen aber mein blau nicht mögen!

also die teile von crc werden wohl leider erst nächste woche ankommen da heute erst bestellt. also bin ich erst nächstes wochende wieder dabei


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Orange ist ja auch absolut geil am B1

Ich werde bei Khujand hier aus dem Forum anfragen. Der macht das leider auch nicht für jeden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2010)

Kacke man .... Ich such nen lackierer , den letzten den ich gefragt hatte wollte 250 und ein gutes gefühl hatte ich nicht von den . Norco kommt da noch dekor ans balfa ?


----------



## Jay Norco (13. Januar 2010)

nein kommt nicht wenn du nen guten lackierer sucht wende dich an khujand hier im forum der kann einiges!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Pulvert aber nicht mehr für jeden, seit er vor einiger Zeit ziemlich Ärger hatte

Apropos: Weiß jemand was über Thomas? Hat`s den jetzt endgültig nach Afghanistan versetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (13. Januar 2010)

ne aber der ist irgendwie umstationiert bzw umgezogen ( also karsernen technisch ) und deswegen nicht mehr so oft hier irgendwie so war das glaube ich....


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> seit er vor einiger Zeit ziemlich Ärger hatte



das musst du schon erläutern, wenn du das so ansprichst... 
gleicht ja fast einer schuld zuweisung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Entschuldige bitte
Verbessere mich bitte wenn ich das falsch aufgenommen habe, ich habe das nur am Rande im Pulver-Thread mitbekommen.
Also: Einer hier aus dem Forum wollte seinen Rahmen gepulvert haben. Ist auch alles abgelaufen wie besprochen, aber zum Pulvern gehörte nach eben dieser Absprache nicht die Nacharbeit am Rahmen. Und weil der User das dann auch nicht mehr gemacht hat, hat er irgendwas an seinem Rad zerstört, sich nicht an dich gewand, sondern großes Geschrei gemacht in das dann die "Fotoalbumspamcrew" mit einstieg. Und folglich gabs dann richtig Ärger. So richtig?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte
> Verbessere mich bitte wenn ich das falsch aufgenommen habe, ich habe das nur am Rande im Pulver-Thread mitbekommen.
> Also: Einer hier aus dem Forum wollte seinen Rahmen gepulvert haben. Ist auch alles abgelaufen wie besprochen, aber zum Pulvern gehörte nach eben dieser Absprache nicht die Nacharbeit am Rahmen. Und weil der User das dann auch nicht mehr gemacht hat, hat er irgendwas an seinem Rad zerstört, sich nicht an dich gewand, sondern großes Geschrei gemacht in das dann die "Fotoalbumspamcrew" mit einstieg. Und folglich gabs dann richtig Ärger. So richtig?




so in etwa... 
es ging um ein gabelcasting,- welches nachgerabeitet werden musste.
dazu hatte der user keine lust.
nachdem er die nacharbeitungen dann doch noch gemacht hat.
war alles in bester ordnung.
stolz presentiert er nun sein bike mit seiner neu gepulverten gabel.

aber vorher einen derartigen wind machen. (nicht nur er)


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Gibt es Chancen, dass du weiter machst?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Wer von euch ist bei Gmx ? Ich brauch mal nen kontakt zu denen . Komme mit dem handy nicht mehr an meine emails ! Der drecksladen


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Gibt es Chancen, dass du weiter machst?



ich pulver ja weiter... 
das haben die vernünftigen user nicht verdient. (das ich aufhöre) 
es gab ja auch eine überweltigende positive resonanz ,-somit habe ich beschlossen weiter zu machen ,- aber  nur an user die ich kenne u. die mir vernünftig erscheinen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Dann hab ich ja glück gehabt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand wie man kurbeln ohne abzieher abbekommt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Was fÃ¼r welche? Isis, HT 2, Octalink, Vierkant?
Probieren kann man es vorsichtig mit einem Hammer. Ich wÃ¼rde die 5â¬ aber investieren, sonst leiden unter UmstÃ¤nden Kurbel und/oder Achse.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Glaub vielzahn , Truvativ howitzer team lager


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

malte, hast du keine schule?!


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Laptop und Freistunden
@Banshee: Würde ich nicht ohne Abzieher machen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Ja ich hab es sanft probiert und es gleich gelassen :-( also abzieher kaufen und für die lagerschalen .... Neue lager .... Usw ..... So nen mist


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

haha, hab grad pause und bin am netbook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Sag mal Shadow .... Was würdest du verlangen für montage arbeiten ?  um genau zu sein .... Antrieb , bremsleitung kürzen und steuersatz einpressen . ....... HAMBURG DEINE SHOPS ....... TRAURIG TRAURIG ..... Es gibt kein shop der die abzieher hat


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Sag mal Shadow .... Was würdest du verlangen für montage arbeiten ?  um genau zu sein .... Antrieb , bremsleitung kürzen und steuersatz einpressen . ....... HAMBURG DEINE SHOPS ....... TRAURIG TRAURIG ..... Es gibt kein shop der die abzieher hat



lass drinn  !
 ich press dir den steuersatz raus u. wieder rein.
bei der kurbel das gleiche.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hab den lagerschlüssel leiderSchon :-( raus kriege ich den steuersatz schon .... Nur rein :-(


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Da du ein Mitfahrer bist, auch wenn wir bisher noch nicht zusammen gefahren sind, mache ich das für einen feuchten Händedruck, oder wenn du möchtest ein kühles Bier beim nächsten Stammtischtreffen. Nur deine Mühle muss irgendwie zu mir.

Wo wir beim Thema sind: Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir als "Hamburger" Freerider so einen Stammtisch einrichten? Also einmal im Monat oder so den ganzen Tag Biken und Abends gemütlich zusammensitzen (in der Kneipe oder zu hause) und nett quatschen sowei eventuell ein zwei (drei.....) Bierchen zischen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Das halte ich für eine ganz supi idee Shadow ..... Aber umsonst sollst du es auch nicht machen . Wieso mein bike zu dir ? Du meinst wohl meine teile aus denen mal ein bike werden soll


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> Ich habe gerade eine Lebenskrise wegend des Schnees



Das sind ja alle Smileys Du sollstest wohl mal deine mutter holen, und mit ihr ein gespräch führenIch habe das mal kurz gemeldetNe, Scherz beiseite.
mich pisst dieser tiefschnee auch an, ich mag schnee an sich, aber diese höhe ist zum kotzen




Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Da du ein Mitfahrer bist, auch wenn wir bisher noch nicht zusammen gefahren sind, mache ich das für einen feuchten Händedruck, oder wenn du möchtest ein kühles Bier beim nächsten Stammtischtreffen. Nur deine Mühle muss irgendwie zu mir.
> 
> Wo wir beim Thema sind: Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir als "Hamburger" Freerider so einen Stammtisch einrichten? Also einmal im Monat oder so den ganzen Tag Biken und Abends gemütlich zusammensitzen (in der Kneipe oder zu hause) und nett quatschen sowei eventuell ein zwei (drei.....) Bierchen zischen?


Super Idee, bin dabei


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Werde aber als bremse fungieren da ich im praktischen noch anfänger bin


----------



## bikesandmore (14. Januar 2010)

stammtisch ist ne geile idee! den gedanken sollten wir auf jedenfall mal weiterführen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Werde aber als bremse fungieren da ich im praktischen noch anfänger bin


ist doch nicht schlimm, wir fangen alle mal an, ich bin eig. auch nochn ziemlicher anfänger


----------



## bikesandmore (14. Januar 2010)

und meine ausdauer ist seit meinem crash in saalbach auch ziemlich im keller  

tempo wird aber ja hoffentlich an den/die langsamsten angepasst, sollten wir touren. ansonten, spots abfahren, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Dafür bin ich dann in der theorie besser als praktisch Meine kondition ist sogar noch unterm keller da meins so schwer ist und ich im letzter zeit nicht viel zum fahren gekommen bin


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> und meine ausdauer ist seit meinem crash in saalbach auch ziemlich im keller
> 
> tempo wird aber ja hoffentlich an den/die langsamsten angepasst, sollten wir touren. ansonten, spots abfahren, oder was meint ihr?



also das tempo wird am besten immer angepasst, dann gibts keine streiterein

@banshee: immer dieses theoretiker


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Besser etwas in der theorie wissen als von gar nix nen plan zu haben


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

haben wir auch letztes mal gesagt, seit dem hab ich darauf kein bock mehr...


----------



## bikesandmore (14. Januar 2010)

im zusammenhang zu was?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Wie ? Letztes mal ? Kein bock mehr ? Fährst jetzt rennrad


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

ihr redet doch von einer tour in den habes,deR?


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Januar 2010)

ich glaube, er meint das tempo


----------



## bikesandmore (14. Januar 2010)

nope. musst mal oben lesen. geht um touren allgemein, stammtisch, undso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Januar 2010)

Ähhhm, keine Ausschweifungen in unser Sexualleben bitte


----------



## bikesandmore (14. Januar 2010)

meeeensch. ich habs doch schon geändert!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ihr müßt alle mal richtig lesen  ging um Freeride und bikes technik usw


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

ihr schreibt dermaßen viel, dass da keiner hinterher kommt


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Dann nehmen wir halt keine schnellen Leute mit Wer rast muss warten oder wird nicht mitgenommen. 
Ich bin dieses WE beim ODS Nordlichtertreffen am Steinhuder Meer.

@Banshee: Oder eben die Teile. Redest du von deinem neuen Rad, oder vom Scream?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Sexualleben ? Wat is n dat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Shadow: vom scream .... Wird ende januar zu kujand geschickt mit neuen lagern . Und dann mitte februar dann bei dir komplettiert . Hoffe ich krieg bis dahin alles zusammen


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Januar 2010)

@banshee:
guckt dir mal bitte das bild an, dass ich angehängt habe und der mehrfach umkreiste schalter

Außerdem hat bikesandmore das(die sache mit dem sexualleben) doch im darauf folgenden beitrag geklärt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Als ich geschrieben hatte gab es noch kein kommentar deswegen hab ich danach noch was geschrieben . Außerdem lebe ich nicht in der welt von pc und laptop sondern in der handybrowserwelt


----------



## bikesandmore (14. Januar 2010)

wieso eig? n iPhone oder so, aber kein pc?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Ein ganz normales lg touch screen handy günstig geschossen . Und bis jetzt keine notwendigkeit für nen pc gesehen . Und wenn ich an nen pc muß fahre ich kurz zu meinen eltern .bilder und pdf dateien kann ich auch mit handy herunterladen


----------



## Jay Norco (14. Januar 2010)

na dann ist ja alles klar. ich glaube zum touren ring ich mich bei dem wetter nicht durch und ihr sagte ja wer rast muss warten und das bei der kälte


----------



## DerHamburger (14. Januar 2010)

heeey leute,
ich komm aus hamburg und verfolge ebenfalls das ziel in den harz zm downhilln jedoch..genauer nach raunlage
fährt hier jemand auch in den harbuger bergen^^'?


----------



## DerHamburger (14. Januar 2010)

und ich fahr übrigens bei jedem wetter...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre erstmal in den nächsten 4 wochen gar nicht weil bike zerlegt


----------



## DerHamburger (14. Januar 2010)

was soll ich denn sagen???
KTM imola cross??oO
bin froh wenn ich die harburger berge runte fahre und heile ankomm..:/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Nee bike zerlegt weil geht zum lackierer


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

ich habe übrigens gerade eine 66rc2x geschossen


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch Nach der RC2 ETA die beste 66 die es je gab!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Welches modelljahr denn ? Kommt die ins big air ?


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

mal sehen, ich brauch eine längere gabel. an der 06er ist das casting gebrochen und ich habe noch ein 05er 66 casting, also ein richtiges 888 casting, welches noch ordentlich hoch baut. ggf,. verkauf ich die gabel auch wieder.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Im bike markt wird ne schöne up side down angeboten mit 190mm schick schick


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

nene lass mal. ich brauch eine gabel, die eine höhere einbaulänge hat, aber nicht mehr federweg und schon gar nicht mehr gewicht. vll. travel ich meine domain auch nochmal ein bisschen hoch


hat jemand ne ahnung nach einem sehr hoch bauenden steuersatz für 1.5" ???


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

FSA The Pig oder ein Reset?


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

den fsa hab ich schon drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Hoho gutes thema .... Kennt jemand einen extrem hoch bauenden steuersatz in 11/8 ? Um genau zu sein muß nur der untere steuersatz hoch bauen da meine untere gabelbrücke gegen das unterrohr schlägt. Den fsa hab ich auch drin , reicht nicht . cane Creek tank vielleicht daddel


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Was höheres als den FSA wirds kaum geben.
In 11/8 baut der Syncros aus Stahl recht hoch, aber da habe ich nicht so den Überblick.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Ist total ätzend denn gabel schoner gibt es nicht in der größe damit es schützt


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

ich habe schon überlegt, einen steuersatz zu nehmen, der irgendwie 50 o 60mm einpresstiefe hat und dann einen 2cm spacer zwischen rahmen und steuersatz zu setzen und das einzukleben....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Meinst du das funktioniert ? Bei mir würde es klappen so enorm wie die materialstärke in meinem steuerrohr ist


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

ich hab das schonmal ausprobiert. da kann ja nichts klappern, hat es auch nicht. aber ich hatte angst, dass ich ddas steuerrohr ovalisiere, wenn ich zu viel damit fahre.

ich hatte den steuersatz genommen, darüber einen spaßer gesetzt und dann in den rahmen geschlagen. wenn die einpresstiefe sehr hoch ist, kann man sich überlegen, ob es einem das wert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Find mal einen Steuersatz mit 50 oder 60mm. 2-3cm sind schon viel.


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

dachte eher an 10-20mm das mit den steuersatz kann nicht einfach werden. stimmt.

aber möglich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Würd ich aber nur versuchen bei rahmen mit großer wandstärke , denn das risiko ist sonst hoch. Hab grad mal ins produkt special geschaut . 25,4 mm einpresstiefe ist wohl so gut wie maximum


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Das meinte ich auch mit meiner Bemerkung.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Das doch mist speziell bei meiner rahmen-Gabel kombination . Was so ja auch verkauft wurde , und ständig haust dir macken in den rahmen


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

also mein rahmen hat ein sehr dickes steuerrohr und bei mir kann ich max 50mm oder so reinkloppen, hab das mal ausgemessen, dann kommt dort ein grat.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Einpresstiefen der steuersätze gehen aber leider nur bis 25mm


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

standart ja, aber es gibt zum glück ausnahmen. 

hab aber auch einen sehr hoch bauenden gefunden: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...r-Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8-TAPERED::18223.html


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Finde ich aber auch nicht so dicke hoch


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Oh. Das ist aber ein feines Teil. Der wiegt soviel wie der Reset Wan.5 und kostet weniger als ein Drittel. Der wird bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

nicht verzagen, den nicolo fragen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Ok dann frag ich mal , ich brauch ne große untere einbauhöhe .... Zauber mal


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Warte mal. Der ist für Tapered Steuerrohre. Das ist der richtige:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Reduzier-Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8::18221.html

Der ist noch höher


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

stimmt


beim banshee´muss ich leider nochmal nach hogwards, uncle snape hat mich nicht richtig gelehrt


----------



## sannihh (14. Januar 2010)

Stammtisch ist ne super Idee....erst ne schöne Freeridetour in den HaBes ( Tempofreaks dürfen alleine weiter fahren und mit ihrem Pulsmesser/Tacho was trinken ))  )und danach lecker Pils in der Kärtner Hütte, 
War jemand nach Daisy mal in HaBes, bringt es Spass oder ist der Schnee doch zu tief für ne Tour?Wollte am We mal los.....


----------



## Jay Norco (14. Januar 2010)

hogwards? snape? gelehrt?

was geht denn hier ab leute?!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Aber nicht für mich :-(


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Sorry, nicht jugendfrei


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2010)

im schnee saugt es mir zu viel energie aus den beinen  hast du noch dein slayer? oder fährst du mit dem nicolai, sannih?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (14. Januar 2010)

ne die Touren fahr ich mit dem Slayer, das Ion ist nur fürs Grobe gedacht ), 
also besser keine Tour fahren...aber DH geht doch auch nicht bei dem Schnee ????


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2010)

Rodelbahn-DH
Gute Nacht allerseits. Ich muss ausschlafen, das Wochende wird im Schnee gepennt (naja fast).


----------



## Jay Norco (14. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sorry, nicht jugendfrei



na ein glück das ich alt genug bin....aber ich will lieber gar nicht wissen was ihr mit dem snape treibt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Januar 2010)

Oh ein ion  schick schick


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte ich frag mal bei cnc nach wegen nen kurbel abzieher und was muß ich an deren tür lesen ? Bis ende januar geschlossen wegen inventur


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2010)

Den kriegste in jedem 0815 Fahrradladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2010)

Ich war bei von hacht .... Haben wir nicht . Ich war bei Tnc..... Haben wir nicht . Ich war bei msp ..... Haben wir nicht ..... Wo soll ich denn noch fragen ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2010)

BOC Die haben den. 100%
Du kannst den normalen Shimano Kurbelabzieher nehmen.


----------



## Jay Norco (15. Januar 2010)

oder einfach mal bei cnc anklopfen und dann sagste was du brauchst und solange es kein großeinkauf ist bekommst du es auch.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2010)

Bei cnc ? Ha ha ha guter witz . Shimano ? Den für octalink ?


----------



## Jay Norco (15. Januar 2010)

ist kein witz mein freund das klappt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2010)

Ich hab bis jetzt viel schlechte erfahrung gemacht mit cnc , bei diesem kundenservice , diesen öffnungszeiten kann ich mir soetwas nicht vorstellen. Aber welcher abzieher ist das denn nun den ich brauche ? Shimano octalink ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Januar 2010)

richtig, denn bei inventur arbeiten sie ja

lalalalalalal, langeweile

morgen endlich ma wieder ne tour


----------



## Jay Norco (15. Januar 2010)

kundenservice ist auch fürn arsch aber zu cnc geh ich auch nur wenn ich weiß was ich ich will und wenns kleinkrams ist der rest wird online aus england bestellt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2010)

Bei crc hab ich zuletzt ne felge bestellt .... Leider zerkratzt .... Würd dort gern öfters bestellen nur sind mir die versandkosten zu hoch und wegen den überweisungen .obwohl ich dringend was bestellen müßte dort


----------



## Jay Norco (15. Januar 2010)

naja wieso auch ne einzelnde felge bestellen das ist ja kleinkrams ich bestell da auch nur immer soviel das ich kein versand zahlen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2010)

Ging nicht anders , brauchte ich für hinten und in deutschland gibts die nicht mehr weil produktion eingestellt


----------



## Jay Norco (15. Januar 2010)

sowas ist pech!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2010)

Und das gleiche oder ähnliches hab ich jetzt auch wieder , brauch für meine gabel nen dekor , Cosmicsports will 60 euro , crc hat es für 33


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Januar 2010)

ist von euch morgen jemand bei mir an den trails? wenn, ab wann? bin jetzt im kino und gucke später wieder rein


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2010)

Kurbelabzieher --> die unendliche geschichte . Jetzt hab ich das scheissteil endlich . Aber nicht das standart teil , oh nein das teure von parktool


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2010)

Was läuft denn im kino ?


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Januar 2010)

gucke friendship, bin jetzt los, nicht so viel schreiben, sonst ließt keiner, dass ich danach frage, ob jemand an den trails von mir ist.

haut rin


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Januar 2010)

na toll und jetzt hat sich keiner getraut irgendetwas zu schreiben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> na toll und jetzt hat sich keiner getraut irgendetwas zu schreiben



Na meine schuld ist das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (16. Januar 2010)




----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> kundenservice ist auch fürn arsch aber zu cnc geh ich auch nur wenn ich weiß was ich ich will und wenns kleinkrams ist der rest wird online aus england bestellt.


Kostet das nicht nen haufen versand?
ich bestelle zwar auch das meisten online, aber aus deutschland

@daddel: tja, musst du wohl alleine zu den trails Wenn der schnee weg ist, komme ich sicher wieder mit malte


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Kostet das nicht nen haufen versand?
> ich bestelle zwar auch das meisten online, aber aus deutschland
> 
> @daddel: tja, musst du wohl alleine zu den trails Wenn der schnee weg ist, komme ich sicher wieder mit malte


Norco:ja das glaube ich auch deswegen bestelletgag selber ungern in england . Gibt es auch ein amerikanisches gegenstück zu crc ?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Pulvert aber nicht mehr für jeden, seit er vor einiger Zeit ziemlich Ärger hatte
> 
> Apropos: Weiß jemand was über Thomas? Hat`s den jetzt endgültig nach Afghanistan versetzt?





Jay Norco schrieb:


> ne aber der ist irgendwie umstationiert bzw umgezogen ( also karsernen technisch ) und deswegen nicht mehr so oft hier irgendwie so war das glaube ich....



bin noch in deutschland. 

bin jetzt in niedersachsen und schleswig-holstein. momentan die woche über niedersachsen und am we hh. ab april dann schleswig-holstein in der woche und dann am we hh. bleiben noch ca. 2 jahre in hh wohnen. nächstes sprungziel ist eine versetzung ins allgäu. da wo man richtig biken kann.


----------



## Jay Norco (16. Januar 2010)

es lebt! alles fresh thomasso?

@ bloemirgendwas: ich bestelle ja immer soviel das ich kein versandzahlen muss ich 100 irgendwas ist es bei crc versandkostenfrei und die preise sind dort meistens besser als hier


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Januar 2010)

allet fresh. jetzt lyric mit passender feder. jetzt mit 25% sag.. sehr geil 

hab dienstlich viel um die ohren. radbau ist nun abgeschlossen. da rückt das nächste projekt ins visier... diesmal mit vier rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Januar 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> allet fresh. jetzt lyric mit passender feder. jetzt mit 25% sag.. sehr geil
> 
> hab dienstlich viel um die ohren. radbau ist nun abgeschlossen. da rückt das nächste projekt ins visier... diesmal mit vier rädern.



Igitt auto ? Das der totfeind eines freeriders  autos sind toiletten und ich sprech aus erfahrung


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Januar 2010)

deswegen fahre ich eine 600er kawasaki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> deswegen fahre ich eine 600er kawasaki



 schon besser  fährt sich bestimmt klasse bei glatteis


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Januar 2010)

^^ im winter preferiere ich auch das auto 

aber sobalt wir solide 2°C + haben, bin ich wieder auf dem ofen


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Januar 2010)

dafür komm ich mit dem vier rädern dort lang wo ihr alle abkackt. ein umgebauter g wirds werden... allerdings muss ich dafür erstmal hardcore sparen. nach dem g dann ein häuschen in den bergen. das ist mal so der plan für die nächsten 10 jahre... dann könnt ihr mal rumkommen. pennplatz ist dann kein problem.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Januar 2010)

Dafür ist mein bus um welten günstiger


----------



## Jay Norco (17. Januar 2010)

amerikanisches gegenstück zu crc ist giantnerd!

thomas mein bb7 ist auch so gut wie fertig und als nächstes wird wohl was kleines aufgebaut ala prophet/blur 4x oder sowas kleines zum touren und als spaß rad für hamburg und habes usw


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Januar 2010)

giantnerd? jemand eine ahnung, wie man auf deren website kommt? bei mir muss man sich dort erst anmelden, aber es gibt keinen registierunglink???

http://www.giantnerd.com/


----------



## Jay Norco (17. Januar 2010)

ich weiß das nur über freecaster da duncan riffle und brad benedict beide für giantnerd/chumba im wc circus fahren mehr weiß ich net.


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Januar 2010)

immerhin weißte dann mehr als wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Januar 2010)

Wie schade , es gibt drüben auch viele schöne teile die es hier nicht gibt . Wäre schön wenn sich da mal jemand schlau machen könnte


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Hier war auch schon mal mehr los


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2010)

Staaten ist immer wegen des Zolls bzw. wegen der zusätzlichen MWST blöd. Da kann man eigentlich nur Kleinteile bestellen. Außerdem braucht man meist Paypal, was ich nicht habe.
CRC: Vieles Günstig, aber manche Sache so dermaßen frech teuer (zB. der meiste Shimanokram)
Kurbelabzieher: Ja, genau, der Shimno Octalink passt auf sämtliche Kurbeln, die einen Abzieher brauchen.

@Thomas: Ist der Auslandseinsatz abgeblasen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Staaten ist immer wegen des Zolls bzw. wegen der zusätzlichen MWST blöd. Da kann man eigentlich nur Kleinteile bestellen. Außerdem braucht man meist Paypal, was ich nicht habe.
> CRC: Vieles Günstig, aber manche Sache so dermaßen frech teuer (zB. der meiste Shimanokram)
> Kurbelabzieher: Ja, genau, der Shimno Octalink passt auf sämtliche Kurbeln, die einen Abzieher brauchen.
> 
> @Thomas: Ist der Auslandseinsatz abgeblasen?


wie gesagt sie hatten nur noch das teure parktool zeugs. Aber leider hat crc nicht das zeugs aus den staaten


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Staaten ist immer wegen des Zolls bzw. wegen der zusätzlichen MWST blöd. Da kann man eigentlich nur Kleinteile bestellen. Außerdem braucht man meist Paypal, was ich nicht habe.
> CRC: Vieles Günstig, aber manche Sache so dermaßen frech teuer (zB. der meiste Shimanokram)
> Kurbelabzieher: Ja, genau, der Shimno Octalink passt auf sämtliche Kurbeln, die einen Abzieher brauchen.
> 
> @Thomas: Ist der Auslandseinsatz abgeblasen?


welcome back
ich habe langeweile, mal wieder
will mich jemand von euch unterhalten? bitte


----------



## bikesandmore (18. Januar 2010)

schlag 'n thema vor. 

schonmal was von black jack felgen gehört?


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Januar 2010)

ne, was das?
felge kenne ich und black jack auch aber beides zusammen?


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

och jusso reibste jetzt jedem diese lightweight teile unter die nase? wenn sie dir verbiegen freuste dich auch nen keks drüber wa? nächstes wochen ende N-trails bissl powdern?


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Januar 2010)

ich hätte total lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

jo bis dahin ist des bb7 auch fertig und ich hab letzte januar woche so wie es aussieht nur 1 tag richtig schule von daher jeeede menge zeit wuhuuu


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Januar 2010)

naja, ich habe nächstes we und den dienstag der zeugnisferien zeit, vllt. auch den samstg nach den zeignissen


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

alles klar denke aufjedenfall das ich dieses wochende sa oder so mal vorbeischauen werden mitm jusso.


----------



## bikesandmore (18. Januar 2010)

naja. ausprobieren werd ich die blackjacks auf jeden fall.  41â¬ fÃ¼r ne 480gr dh felge find ich echt gut!  mal sehn, ich werd auf jeden fall berichten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Kennt jemand die felgen und reifen von Arrows racing ?


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

nope aber ich weiß wohl worauf ich jetzt sparen werde ein alpinestars bionic necksupport 2 ( kack auf den flatbar zum testen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2010)

Entweder du wiegst halb so viel wie ich, oder du hast extremes Vertrauen in deine Fahrtechnik
Ich mache mir ja schon bei 550g Felgen ernsthafte Gedanken um die Haltbarkeit. Und so schlecht fahre ich nicht....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Juhuu feierabend


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

jemand einen plan, wie sehr sich der lenkwinkel verändert, wenn man etwa 1,28cm das heck absenkt? müssten doch um und bei 0,6° sein, oder? 

ich spiele mit dem gedanken hinten ein 24er laufrad einzubauen...


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

nicolo hast nen schatten? wieso bitte 24"?


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

wenn man keinen schatten mehr hat, sollte man sich gedanken machen. selbst heiße luft wirft einen. 

damit würde ich einen flacheren lenkwinkel erreichen. ist kein grund jemanden gleich anzufahren ;-) sag mir lieber, was dagegen spricht, außer eine argumentation wie "es gehört einfach kein 24er an ein dh bike" 

wenn wir genug kontra haben, überleg ich es mir wieder also haut raus jungs


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

ähm erst mal dh? und as war nicht böse gemeint finde es nur naja hässlich und sinnbefreit 2 verschiedene laufrad größen in einem rad zu fahren meine meinung over and out.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> jemand einen plan, wie sehr sich der lenkwinkel verändert, wenn man etwa 1,28cm das heck absenkt? müssten doch um und bei 0,6° sein, oder?
> 
> ich spiele mit dem gedanken hinten ein 24er laufrad einzubauen...



Wieviel es ist kann man so schwer sagen aber es macht sich schon bemerkbar , ich fahre hinten auch 24 zoll . Die auswahl an reifen ist nur geringer aber ich fahre es aus prinzip in der kombination 26/24. Weniger rotierende masse , ein tick agiler durch den kleineren durchmesser . Aber man merkt manche schläge vom untergrund mehr , aber bei einem agilen und schluckfreudigen fahrwerk zu verschmerzen


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

optik, naja also da ist eh nixx mehr am rad zu retten. allerdings lässt sich ein 24er hinterrad nur kaum von einem 26er vorderrad unterscheiden, dann muss man nah drann gehen. es sind nur 2,54cm und das durch zwei macht im positiven, als auch im negativen achsbereich nicht einmal 1,3cm. 

ich nenne mal vorteile: 

gewicht, lenkwinkel, radstand, wieder nutzung einen 2,5er reifens

nachteile: kosten, soll schlechteres abrollverhalten haben, deswegen inzwischen schon 29" räder an mtbs, da spalten sich auch die meinungen.
dazu noch optik 

ich würde das echt tierisch gerne simulieren... evtl bastel ich mal was bei photoshop.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

ich glaube, wir müssen uns mal treffen  was hast du für eine hinterbauachse? 135 x9mm, 135x 12mm oder 150 x 12mm?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Was hast du für eine einbaubreite ? Dann kannst mein hinterrad mal kriegen . Der radstand verändert sich aber nicht . Optisch merkt man es schon . Dazu kommt das es stabiler ist als ein laufrad mit den selben komponenten da die speichenlänge etwas weniger ist. Ich hab 150x12 . Reifen ist zwar Gazzaloddi drauf aber den kannst ja abziehen . Felge ist von atomlab also nicht schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

ich fahre auch 150x 12mm, dann könnte man mal für ein paar abfahrten die räder umspannen, hast du auch eine 203er scheibe hinten?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich fahre auch 150x 12mm, dann könnte man mal für ein paar abfahrten die räder umspannen, hast du auch eine 203er scheibe hinten?


Ja für eine avid code . Also da mein bike eh zerlegt ist könnte man sich kurz treffen . Kannst dann ein paar tage testen sogar und bei gefallen und guten preis kannst es sogar kaufen


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

klingt vielversprechend. ist das eine atomalp pimp felge? 

rüstest du wieder auf 26" um?


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

29" ist noch sinnbefreiter an mtbs bzw an freeride und dh rädern cc und so mag das ja fein sein aber definitiv nicht an gravity bikes. sinnlose inovation um irgendwas aufn markt zu werfen und zu sagen hey es ist neu kauf es!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> klingt vielversprechend. ist das eine atomalp pimp felge?
> 
> rüstest du wieder auf 26" um?


Ja glaub ich das es pimb ist . Ne bin überzeugt von 24 zoll . Hab ne neue felge für hinten und brauch ne farblich besser passende nabe weil es von meinem farbkonzept zu dem rest passen soll kann dann auch nen weniger voluminösen reifen bringen


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

ahhh okay. 

jonas, da hast du warscheinlich recht. manchmal ist marketing aber wie plazebos, oder wie man die dinger schreib. manche leute könnten bestimmt auch auf einem 20" bmx gut fahren, wenn man ihnen das nur gut verkaufen würde. ändert aber nichts an den tatsachen, wie du schon sagtest 

mir ist das auf jeden fall einen test wert und wenn das in meinem preislichen rahmen liegt, bin ich sicher nicht abgeneigt gleich es darzubehalten. wenn nicht besorg ich eine kleinigkeit als kleines dankeschön fürs testen


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

will jmd ein bb7 mit boxxer team?


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

du machtst scherze ;P das glaubt dir keiner ärger uns nicht, nur weil wir anders sind


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

ne du mich nervt das teil grade hart wers haben will für 1150 kann ers haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Ach was fürs testen brauchst nix geben , blödsinn . Mußt es nur heil lassen , kriegst aber eh nicht kaputt auch wegen 36 loch . Als danke schön bestellst für mich mal mit bei crc und gut ist


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

waaaas, warum nervt das? ist grad total unverständlich für mich, das teil will ich mal gefahren haben ;D


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

das mit der bestellung bekommen wir schon hin


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

weil spiel im steuersatz weil kette zu kurz weil kassette ne neue her muss weil hr noch ein wenig umzentriert werden muss und weil es eigentlich diesen monat fertig sein sollte aber da cnc die missgeburten ja invetur haben und ich kaum mal mein radl dann zentrieren lassn kann wird erst im februar wieder gefahren wuhuuuuu ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

noch liegt schnee - sieh es als vorteil. du kannst dir noch länger zeit nehmen.

ohne rückschläge könnte man auch nicht anders beginnen. ich laufe schon nicht weg. du hast sicher keine lust mehr zu warten, versteh ich voll und ganz. aber mal im ernst, das war doch jetzt dein traumrad und als wenn irgendein standart demo oder so nun dem das wasser reichen könnte. - wenn ja, dann will ich vorher den vergleich gehabt haben, ich durfte das transition schon nicht fahren


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> weil spiel im steuersatz weil kette zu kurz weil kassette ne neue her muss weil hr noch ein wenig umzentriert werden muss und weil es eigentlich diesen monat fertig sein sollte aber da cnc die missgeburten ja invetur haben und ich kaum mal mein radl dann zentrieren lassn kann wird erst im februar wieder gefahren wuhuuuuu ich könnte kotzen.


Ja ja meine freunde von cnc  geh mir weg mit denen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

bestell einfach bei mailorder, lass es bei tnc zentrieren oder einem ähnlichen shop und daaaaan, ist das bike doch noch am ende diesen monats fertig


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2010)

bin jetzt schaaaalalalaaaafen. *gähn*


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2010)

Zentieren kannst aber wirklich auch bei msp


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2010)

Oder beim *FAHRRADSCHLOSS!*

So ein Rad zu verkaufen ist eine Todsünde Fast so schlimm als wärs ein B1....


----------



## Jay Norco (19. Januar 2010)

nana im februar ist ganz kette und kassette kaufe ich einfach bei von hacht wenn die spinner auch sram zeugs dahaben. und zentrieren lasse ichs dann halt vllt bei tnc oder so. dann wirds vllt noch vorher fertig. ja das tranny hätte ich gerne gefahren aber balfa liegt mir einfach mehr....


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Januar 2010)

so hörts sich schon besser an


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Januar 2010)

juhu malte, wann haste zeit für hh? wenns wetter mitspielt, sieht ja ganz nach godbye snow aus
ich habe an folgenden tagen zeit für hamburg: samstag und sonntag(23. und 24.1.) sowie am dienstag den 2.2. am 30.1. vllt. auch mal gucken, am 31.1. und am 1.2 net, bin ich auf ner b-day party


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Januar 2010)

Banshee, ganz spontan ne frage. hast du morgen noch frei? und so gegen 14:30 uhr zeit?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2010)

@Blom: Also vom 31.1.-1.2. bin ich hiken im Harz. Am 2.2 können wir, wenn ich fit bin, aber gerne nach HH. Allerdings ist Nicolo da in der Schweiz, oder? Muss aber kein Hindernis sein.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Januar 2010)

Daddel : ne leider nicht , hab diese woche spätschicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (19. Januar 2010)

2.2 bin ich wieder in den deutschen landen, habe da aber auch schule


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrDxlf9bMYU&feature=related"]YouTube- Nelson haha[/ame]


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Januar 2010)

also meine ganzen freien tage sind im frühjahr und sommer, jetzt überlege wann man biken kann und übertrage dein video als meine antwort zu dir


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2010)

Also ICH kann das ganze Jahr biken


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Januar 2010)

So endspurt .... Noch 2 std dann ist feierabend


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Januar 2010)

ich genieße und preferiere sonne


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also ICH kann das ganze Jahr biken


Ich auch  wenn es sich mal im fahrtüchtigen zustand befindet


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2010)

Zugezogener, oder was?


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Januar 2010)

das raff ich grad nicht, sorry^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2010)

Als Hamburger ist einem das egal (naja nicht ganz....)

Jemand einen Tipp wo ich billig Schaltaugen herbekomme?


----------



## 2Pat (19. Januar 2010)

bei böttcher


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Januar 2010)

wie viele leute in wirklichkeit mitlesen, sich aber nie wirklich zu wort melden


----------



## 2Pat (19. Januar 2010)

langeweile


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Januar 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage, ich bekomme ja jetzt eine 66 rc2x und baue da ein neues casting ein. das von einer 2005er 66rc und das baut nunmal ja 2cm höher, als das eine der späteren generation. 

allerdings ist die schwerer als eine domain, hat kein maxle lite...

aber ich bekäme eine höhere front, flacheren lenkwinkel... und bessere gabel insg.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2010)

Das waren nur Aussagen......

Böttcher ist gut Gucke gleich mal in den Katalog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (19. Januar 2010)

was macht mehr sinn, die domain einfach beibehalten, die 66rc2x einbauen, die domain beibehalten und ein 24er hinterrad, die 66rc2x einbauen plus 2er hinterrad.

bin grad im zwispalt, weil eigentlich find ich die domain okay, ist nur grotten hässlich und sit der 66 technisch unterlegen... hmmmm  will nur eure meinungen dazu wissen.

wie das mit dem 24er ist.. ich schwanke... irgendwie ist das auch komisch....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Zugezogener, oder was?


Bezog sich nicht aufs wetter sondern das bike , ist öfters mal zerlegt im tuning wahn 
daddel : das das dieses system Gut ist ist ja bewiesen , und diese letzten baujahre aus italien sind eh eine der besten . Und schick ist sie auch


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2010)

66 im Originalzustand. Wenn das andere Casting passt ist gut, sonst lassen wie es ist und geile Gabel haben<Punkt>.</Punkt>


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Januar 2010)

nein, standart orginal kann ich die 66 nicht lassen. habe einen niedrigen preis bezahlt, weil das casting gebrochen ist. und bau nun das so um


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> nein, standart orginal kann ich die 66 nicht lassen. habe einen niedrigen preis bezahlt, weil das casting gebrochen ist. und bau nun das so um


Probiers aust, ansonsten polier den lack noch schön und setz sie in den bike markt wenn es dir nicht zusagt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

Auf Sicklines gibts die ersten bilder zu den ersten serien Banshee legend mk 2 . Ein optischer traum , kann man so auch ins museum neben die mona lisa hängen


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Januar 2010)

soll ich mein norco, gegen ein CD Prophet in S tauschen? ich würd ja gern..irgendwie


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> soll ich mein norco, gegen ein CD Prophet in S tauschen? ich würd ja gern..irgendwie


Warum ? Gibt doch keinen grund . Viergelenker gegen eingelenker -ich würd es nicht machen . Beim tauschen gibts ja auch immer nen kleines risiko sich mist einzufangen


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Januar 2010)

naja... ist ja nicht direkt n tausch. ich würd meinen verkaufen, und den cd dann erst ankaufen. aber derjenige der ihn verkauft, ist recht forenbekannt, und ich denke auch zuverlässig. 
Grund: irgendwie hab ich mich an dem Norco satt gesehn, ausserdem ist es mir ein bisschen zu groß, ich würd halt gern mal n S rahmen probieren. Noch dazu, träume ich schon lange von nem CD Frame.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> naja... ist ja nicht direkt n tausch. ich würd meinen verkaufen, und den cd dann erst ankaufen. aber derjenige der ihn verkauft, ist recht forenbekannt, und ich denke auch zuverlässig.
> Grund: irgendwie hab ich mich an dem Norco satt gesehn, ausserdem ist es mir ein bisschen zu groß, ich würd halt gern mal n S rahmen probieren. Noch dazu, träume ich schon lange von nem CD Frame.


Jeder hersteller mist aber anders . Was bei deinem s ist muß bei einem anderen nicht s sein von der größe . Als beispiel das kona stinky dort kannst den größten rahmen kaufen und einem 1,75m fahrer paßt es immer noch . Wenn du was neues möchtest würd ich mir den markt trotzdem noch etwas länger anschauen und nicht nur auf cd schielen . Und wenn dann vielleicht das Perp das läßt sich auch traveln . Vielleicht auch nen wildcard ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (20. Januar 2010)

wildcard ist heiß! 
nur, kleines manko, ich hab maximal 700 euro zur verfügung. und da ich im Juli nach england gehe, und da mit dem Rad zu meinen möglichen trails will/muss (ich muss dazu sagen, ich bin n leichtbau-feti), sollte das rad halt recht leicht werden. Das Prophet gefällt mir rein optisch aber schon ziemlich. 
Mal sehn, ich schau erstmal weiter in Bikemarkt, und wart ab was sich so tut.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

Nen wildcard wirst hier aber schwer finden vielleicht mal bei crc schauen . Aber Leichtbau im Freeride ist wie porsche fahren und wohnWagen ziehen . Bin nicht so nen freund von den letztjährigen cd


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Januar 2010)

was mir auch ziiiiiemlich gut gefällt, ist das Trek session 77. 

leichtbau-freeride wie Porsch-Camper?
Ich mach das nicht aus proll-gründen, sondern einfach weil sich meinermeinung nach, n leichtes rad besser in der luft, und auf längeren strecken macht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> was mir auch ziiiiiemlich gut gefällt, ist das Trek session 77.
> 
> leichtbau-freeride wie Porsch-Camper?
> Ich mach das nicht aus proll-gründen, sondern einfach weil sich meinermeinung nach, n leichtes rad besser in der luft, und auf längeren strecken macht.


geht nicht um proll sondern um sinn . Das session hat 180mm ? Gefällt mir auch gut , ist ja das selbe hinterbau system wie meins , zumindest das alte 77er


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre auch mit 18kg und DH-Geometrie Touren und das schneller als manche XC-Biker.
Ich würde für FR kein Prophet nehmen, sondern beim Six bleiben und das sage ich als echter CD-Fan. Vor allem in Hinsicht auf die Stabilität ist das Six sicher besser und du bist ja auch nicht komplett leichtbau, oder?
Hinterbauten sind sicher beide geil, aber das Six ist ein FR-taugliches Enduro während das Prophet wohl eher ein Endurotaugliches Allmountain ist. Das würde ich höchstens für Slopestyle empfehlen und das auch nur bei sauberem Fahrstil.

Session ist sicher geil, aber halt nicht billig. 
Ich finde, abgesehen davon, dass es mir nicht laufruhig genug ist (bins nur mit dem langen Vorbau und dem schmalen Lenker von Josh gefahren), das Norco sehr geil.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch mit 18kg und DH-Geometrie Touren und das schneller als manche XC-Biker.
> Ich würde für FR kein Prophet nehmen, sondern beim Six bleiben und das sage ich als echter CD-Fan. Vor allem in Hinsicht auf die Stabilität ist das Six sicher besser und du bist ja auch nicht komplett leichtbau, oder?
> Hinterbauten sind sicher beide geil, aber das Six ist ein FR-taugliches Enduro während das Prophet wohl eher ein Endurotaugliches Allmountain ist. Das würde ich höchstens für Slopestyle empfehlen und das auch nur bei sauberem Fahrstil.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen , und nickend zustimmen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

Na so ein mist, hab heut spätschicht und kann nicht zur arbeit weil die pvg streikt nun hab ich zwangsurlaub . 
daddel hast du heute abend zeit ? Wegen laufrad ?


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2010)

hmmm kommt auf die uhrzeit drauf an. komme gerade aus der stadt..


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2010)

könnte in 15min wieder los und somit gegen 17:50 am hbf sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2010)

also am besten meldest du dich, weil dann können wir genauen ort und zeit abmachen und handy nummern austauschen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/13711/size/big


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

wer kan perfekt englisch und kann mir bitte mal eine mail übersetzen ?

Just checked, and the Scream paint was pretty custom and it was a wet paint.
The process was use a silver base layer and then paint red over top
The numbers of the paint are RPT3424 for the red and 49146 for the silver base coat.

the closest RAL number i saw was RAL3003 but i won't a perfect match to the original bender red​


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2010)

Also:
Er hat sich die Lackierung des Screams angeschaut und es war eine sehr individuelle Nasslackierung.  
Der Prozess war dabei, dass zunächst eine Grundschicht Silber aufgebracht und dann das "Muster"  in rot darüber gelegt wurde (wörtl. und dann rot darüber). 
Die Lacknummern sind RPT3424 für das Rot und 49146 für die silberne Grundschicht.

Die Ralfarbe die dem am nächsten käme, wäre Ral 3003, aber das wäre keine perfekte Übereinstimmung mit dem original Bender-Rot.


Edit sagt: Ich kann doch noch English. Das hat mich keine 30 sec. gekostet und bei schei... Schulenglish steh ich blöd da. Kacklehrer.
Die andere Tante will auch noch zu Wort kommen und findet, dass das Legend ein Traum ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Blom: Also vom 31.1.-1.2. bin ich hiken im Harz. Am 2.2 können wir, wenn ich fit bin, aber gerne nach HH. Allerdings ist Nicolo da in der Schweiz, oder? Muss aber kein Hindernis sein.


Das passt
Denn kann ich mit meinen Eltern am 30.1. vllt. noch nen Tagesausflug machen(in der Hoffnung ich finde was geiles zum biken)

Edit dit:
evtl. habe ich tu den zeugnissen dann auch ne eigne goggle ist gerade in planung eine anzuschaffen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

Ich danke dir shadow , jetzt muß ich nur herausfinden was das deutsche gegenstück zu dem us farbton ist denn das ral 3003 ist ja nicht das was ich eigentlich will , denn das bender rot ist der hammer . Und das Legend ? das ist ja mal das oberhammer teil was die gebaut haben , haben auch lange genug gebraucht dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (20. Januar 2010)

also wenn ich die wahl hätte prophet oder six würde ich prophet sagen. und ja ich hatte ein six und bins gefahren und ja auch ein prophet. und mit dem teil kannst du genauso gut freeriden wie mit dem six.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2010)

wann hattest du wo ein prophet? six ist für die meisten schlüssig, aber prophet bist du doch auch nur test gefahren?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

Du sag mal daddel was ist denn mit der kassette ? Hab zwar die nuß für die mutter aber keine peitsche


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2010)

die bau ich ggf. ab, wenn du möchtest, sonst würde ich die für 2 - 3 runden fahren. das ist kein problem, aber deine bremsscheibe bau ich ab. werkzeug habe ich alles hier.


----------



## Jay Norco (20. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wann hattest du wo ein prophet? six ist für die meisten schlüssig, aber prophet bist du doch auch nur test gefahren?



prophet 2-3 mal probegefahren von nem kumpel und ich fands verdammt gut.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> die bau ich ggf. ab, wenn du möchtest, sonst würde ich die für 2 - 3 runden fahren. das ist kein problem, aber deine bremsscheibe bau ich ab. werkzeug habe ich alles hier.


Na die scheibe kann ich auch noch abbauen hab noch werkzeug von meiner ausbildung . Mußt dich dann aber nicht stressen mit dem testen hast zeit bis ca 5 februar


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2010)

jau, war halt sehr wendig. du meinst, als wir in rissen waren, da warste doch dabei, oder? aber im six finde ich deutlich mehr potenzial wenn es härter gehen sollte. das prophet ist wie malte schon sagte eher slopstyle, allmountain, enduro.  je nach aufbau. der rahmen vom six ist ja schon deutlich massiver. der hinterbau des six flext auch relativ wenig, das des prophet ging schon deutlich mehr. muss ja kein nachteil sein, weil es eben so viel leichter ist, aber um damit ordentlich dh zu fahren, muss man die linie genaustens überschauen und vor allem immer sauber springen.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2010)

alles klar


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2010)

Aber wenn du mit dem Prophet einen 3 oder 4m Drop springst, zeigt Cannondale dir den Vogel, wenn du Garantieansprüche geltend machen willst. Das Problem wirste bei Norco nicht haben.


----------



## Jay Norco (20. Januar 2010)

tja dan muss man halt wissen was man kann aber das prophet kann deutlich mehr als ihr ihm zutraut. ich mein was wirken wohl für kräfte wenn du nen 360er überrotierst und dann einschlägst auf den hinterbau ein. das macht das prophet ja auch mit

edit: justus hat eh keine garantie mehr auf sein six


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2010)

wenn du den judge hinterbau eingebaut hast, genau


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Aufklärung, aber ich habe fast 3 Jahre bei einem Cannondalehändler gearbeitet und bin folglich ach einiges gefahren. Dass das Prophet einiges mitmacht und sich sehr geil fährt (schön ruhig, wie ich finde), brauchst du mir nicht zu sagen. Aber für Leute die nicht super sauber fahren, würde ich es nicht als Universal-Bikeparkbike empfehlen.
Und noch zur Garantie: Cannondale ist kulant und gibt lange Garantie bzw. tauscht Rahmen noch nach Ablauf der Garantie, aber wenn die merken, dass das Rad überbeansprucht wurde, zeigen die auch nen Vogel.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2010)

Wenn die pros ihre rahmen schrotten kriegen die auch nen neuen , und glaub mal das die hersteller es versuchen zu verbergen wenn einer bricht. Aber wäre doch auch blöd wenn du ständig nen rahmen an seiner belastbarkeit bewegst nur um nen kilo zu sparen , dann doch lieber etwas mehr "fleisch" am rahmen aber noch reserven


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Januar 2010)

manchmal, wenn man nett fragt, dann sind die importeure schon echt kulant. ich habe mal an cosmics geschrieben, dass ich aus eigener dummheit, die untere befestigungsschraube meiner 66sl1 ata überdreht habe, damit die gesamte luftkartusche unbrauchbar war und dieses teil neu über 100 euro kosten soll. sie haben einfach geschrieben, dass sie noch ein gebrauchtes teil hier liegen haben würden und sie es mir zuschicken würden.

im endeffekt: das ding war neu, und ich habe nichteinmal versandkosten für das teil bezahlt. habe aber auch schon ganz ganz andere sachen erlebt.

sooo nun schlaaaafen. bis die tage


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Januar 2010)

Ja, manche Leute sind sehr kulant, mache überhaupt nicht. Habe da auch schon vieles gehört.

Naja.
Ich will wieder in nen Bikepark oder nach HH, dieses doofen Dirt TV Vids machen mich süchtig


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

ich meld mich auch mal zu wort. 

mein zukünftiger LRS wird genau 1,845kg wiegen. ich find das kann sich sehn lassn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> ich meld mich auch mal zu wort.
> 
> mein zukünftiger LRS wird genau 1,845kg wiegen. ich find das kann sich sehn lassn



Für oval-bahn-rennen oder wofür ?


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

haha nö eigentlich nicht 

hope pro 2/BlackJack Sniper DH/Dt Comp/DT Alu-nippel.

andre speichn und sie wären noch leichter. aber den Comp. vertraue ich am meisten.


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

meine 66 ist da, die wird morgen erstmal klar gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

sexy!
bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie sich deine kombi macht!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Die 1,8 kg erreiche ich ja schon alleine durch die felgen  mensch daddel dann hast ja am wochenende richtig was zum testen


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

meine güte  was fährstn du bitte für felgen?

btw, mal n aktuelles schönes foto von meinem radl 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> meine güte  was fährstn du bitte für felgen?


Das werd ich hier bestimmt nicht verraten  sonst gibts lawinenartige diskussionen , seht ihr ja wenn es fertig ist und die erste gemeinsame ausfahrt beginnt. Schickes bike , schön dezentes grün . Die ardent würd ich auch fahren wenn es die in 24 zoll gäbe . Wie ist der roco so ?


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

24" bigfoot felgen, mit 100 speichen, und minimal 5" reifen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> 24" bigfoot felgen, mit 100 speichen, und minimal 5" reifen?


100 speichen ? Das wären dann ja scheiben räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

geht.. aber mit chrom speichen glitzert das ganz toll


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

So pause zuende ,noch 90 min dann Endlich feierabend


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

dann mal viel erfolg, und n tighten feierabend


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

jus, du wärest schön doof, wenn du das schöne bike abgeben würdest


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

hab ich mir auch vorhin gedacht..als ich die fotos gesehn hab. 
schraub ích halt weiter am norco rum


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> geht.. aber mit chrom speichen glitzert das ganz toll


Hat ja auch vorteile , kann dir niemand nen stock in die speichen werfen


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2010)

Also Leichtbaufelgen und Comps ist ja mal völlig sinnbefreit. Da solltest du schon Revos nehmen, die sind leichter, stabiler und kaum teurer.


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

weiß jemand, welche dämpferbuchsengröße (durchmesser, fox=12,7mm, manitou = 12mm) der Bo S-Toy hat? Überlege mir die Buchsen in meinen Swinger zu bauen. Also die Nadellager.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube 12. Aber schau doch mal bei Bos oder im S-toy-Thread.


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

ich find die dinger in keinem shop zu kaufen :S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

oder ich suche einfach passend breite + 12mm innen und verbau die im swinger. malte, würdest du das für sinvoll halten? würde mich echt interessieren, ob das irgendetwas bringt. abgesehen davon, dass meine eine teflonbuchse vom ständigen zerlegen putt ist und ich neue bestellen müsste...


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also Leichtbaufelgen und Comps ist ja mal völlig sinnbefreit. Da solltest du schon Revos nehmen, die sind leichter, stabiler und kaum teurer.





also mit revolutions wird mein LRS beim dt-swiss rechner, immer n paar gramm schwerer. ausserdem trau ich den revos nicht :S


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2010)

Das kann nicht sein. Revos sind leichter. Und wie gesagt: auf jeden Fall stabiler, weil sie besser federn können. Frag mal Felix


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Nadelhuelse-Na...ptZWälz_Kugel_Rollenlager?hash=item19b7f434fe

passen allerdings nicht. bos verwendet welche, mit innendurchmesser 10mm. weil sonst die lager zu dick werden, wie bei dem.


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

aha, aha, du hast recht  genau 100gr weniger. 1745gr 
nice shice!


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

also im ernst. leichtbaufetischismus kann man auch übertreiben aber banshee nur weil man keine 3" reifen druff hat und doublewide felgen heißt das nicht das es nicht hält.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> also im ernst. leichtbaufetischismus kann man auch übertreiben aber banshee nur weil man keine 3" reifen druff hat und doublewide felgen heißt das nicht das es nicht hält.



Das hab ich auch nie behauptet , im gegenteil ich weiß das double track stabiler sind und leichter , hatte auf dem stinky auch double track drauf . Aber so lange fahre ich noch nicht freeride und muß mir ja selber ne meinung drüber bilden , will ja nicht anderen was nachquatschen sondern aus erfahrung sprechen und zur zeit gefällt mir die kombi aus dw felgen und Gazzaloddi , mir gefällt vor allem die dämpfung bei treppen ballern und drops


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

also mir reichen singletracks, muss sie nur alle 3 monate nachzentrieren


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

sie haben risse.. nurso nebenbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> also mir reichen singletracks, muss sie nur alle 3 monate nachzentrieren


Was wiegst du ?


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

beim treppen ballern und drops springen sollten in erste linie die federelemente dämpfe und nicht die reifen

das war auch kein persönlicher angriff ich versuch mein radl auch so leicht wie möglich zu bauen ohne dabei stabilität einzubüßen. und an einige stellen wiegt ne saache lieber mehr und hält als wenig und geht schnell kaputt. aber mMn sind doubletrack/wide und 3" reifen einfach überflüssig.


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

nicolo ist bestimmt auch nicht son hempfling. aber er fährt sauber


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

risse sind nicht gebrochen  xD

 und ich wiege, wie man mich geschaffen hat, 72kg


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

naja, bei stairgaps kommt es echt unter anderem auf die reifenwahl drauf an


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> nicolo ist bestimmt auch nicht son hempfling. aber er fährt sauber


Hab es nicht als angriff gewertet . Wurd schon so oft angegriffen wegen meinem bike , keine angst nen angriff erkenn ich schon und wenn wäre es mir auch schnuppe . Aber wer fährt als anfänger schon sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Hab es nicht als angriff gewertet . Wurd schon so oft angegriffen wegen meinem bike , keine angst nen angriff erkenn ich schon und wenn wäre es mir auch schnuppe . Aber wer fährt als anfänger schon sauber



Bei 72 kg könnte ich auch singeltrack fahren bzw s-type


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

naja, ich hab mit 21mm (mavic 317) felgen angefangen und war damit mehrmals im park. die waren dann beim ersten richtigen sturz im arsch. aber solange man sauber gefahren hat, ging es. also dann hatte man eigentlich ruck zuck eine ansatzweise saubere fahrweise drauf


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

@banshee: was hastn fürn hr einbaumaß?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> naja, ich hab mit 21mm (mavic 317) felgen angefangen und war damit mehrmals im park. die waren dann beim ersten richtigen sturz im arsch. aber solange man sauber gefahren hat, ging es. also dann hatte man eigentlich ruck zuck eine ansatzweise saubere fahrweise drauf



Ich hatte angefangen mit mavic 223 , das waren trennscheiben , aber bei dem bike kamen mir auch keine gedanken an Freeride


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> @banshee: was hastn fürn hr einbaumaß?



150x12


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Januar 2010)

schade. sonst hätte ich dir meinen lrs angeboten. mtx33 auf magura fr (dt 440fr) und vorne dt 370mtb.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> schade. sonst hätte ich dir meinen lrs angeboten. mtx33 auf magura fr (dt 440fr) und vorne dt 370mtb.



Hätte auch so nicht gepasst denn ich fahre hinten aus überzeugung 24s zoll , trotzdem danke . Find aber 150mm besser als 135mm


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

außerdem haben nur die singletracks von meinem 4xer risse, jaaaa  dauert aber nicht mehr lang, dann haben diese auch welche xD


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

150mm hat klare vorteile das stimmt. naja wie gesagt alles ansichts sache und verwendungsbezogen.

edit sagt: ich hab noch orangene s-types rumfliegen falls du intresse hast nicolo!


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

also wenn ich nochmal irgendwo eine güntige maxle finden kann, wird die sofort gekauft. denn mit dem schrauben suckt das ehrlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> außerdem haben nur die singletracks von meinem 4xer risse, jaaaa  dauert aber nicht mehr lang, dann haben diese auch welche xD


Aber nicht wenn du mein hinterrad kaufst . Da werden garantiert keine risse entstehen. Das doch nun wirklich kein krampf ne steckachse auszubauen . Links nen imbus rechts ne knarre und schon ist sie ab


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

ich habe bisher alles kaputt bekommen. von einem 5,5kg grossmann a 250 rahmen über eine marzocchi 66rc von 05 über eine 07er fox 36 van und vieles mehr. also eigentlich bekomm ich alles fertig


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

naja das einzige was ich vernichtet hab sind schaltwerk und meine alte boxxer race


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich habe bisher alles kaputt bekommen. von einem 5,5kg grossmann a 250 rahmen über eine marzocchi 66rc von 05 über eine 07er fox 36 van und vieles mehr. also eigentlich bekomm ich alles fertig


Finger weg von meiner monster  ne aber ehrlich die form der felgen ist schon sehr stabil


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

stimmt, die boxxer hast du vernichtet du du du :-(


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich habe bisher alles kaputt bekommen. von einem 5,5kg grossmann a 250 rahmen über eine marzocchi 66rc von 05 über eine 07er fox 36 van und vieles mehr. also eigentlich bekomm ich alles fertig


Finger weg von meiner monster  ne aber ehrlich die form der felgen ist schon sehr stabil. Welchen rahmen ich gern nochmal hätte ist das grossman a235 , aber ist auch einheitsware aus korea der a250


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

oh bitte banshee.

fang nicht mit der taiwan ******* an.

edit: zum taiwan thema der über handmade rahmen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/554888#comment-480361

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/554889


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

also wenn der a250 nicht so lang und schwer gewesen wäre, hätte ich ihn gerne länger gefahren. aber er war leider kaputt gerissen^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> oh bitte banshee.
> 
> fang nicht mit der taiwan ******* an.
> 
> ...


na wenn du das schon so sagst hacke ich nach  was los mit der "high-quality" aus korea ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

im ernst. alles geht kaputt egal ob handmade oder taiwan zeugs alles. natürlich hat handmade nen anderen stellenwert und qualität aber nichts gegen dich mit nem banshee scream was nicht grade ein konstruktions und konzeptswunder ist über taiwan zeugs zu schimpfen ist...naja....


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Januar 2010)

bin jetzt schlaaahaaafahen. *gähn* morgen wird die gabel umgebaut. dann hat sie die einbauhöhe einer boxxer. also, ordentlich. gut nacht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> im ernst. alles geht kaputt egal ob handmade oder taiwan zeugs alles. natürlich hat handmade nen anderen stellenwert und qualität aber nichts gegen dich mit nem banshee scream was nicht grade ein konstruktions und konzeptswunder ist über taiwan zeugs zu schimpfen ist...naja....


Zumindest ist er handmade und ..... Soviel ich weiß eine konstruktion von 2001 und bis 2007 nur wenig verändert . Also läßt es sich schwer vergleichen wenn so viele dazwischen liegen . Und damals waren die maßstäbe eben anders


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

im ernst wenig verändert hätte eh nichts gebracht an dem rahmen wie ich finde. zum glück macht banshee mittlerweile echt schöne räder wie legend mkII pder das rampant.

und von maßstäben naja heute sind sie eben ganz anders naja egal ob taiwan oder handmade ist alles aus alu und geht kaputt irgendwann.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> im ernst wenig verändert hätte eh nichts gebracht an dem rahmen wie ich finde. zum glück macht banshee mittlerweile echt schöne räder wie legend mkII pder das rampant.
> 
> und von maßstäben naja heute sind sie eben ganz anders naja egal ob taiwan oder handmade ist alles aus alu und geht kaputt irgendwann.



Das ist ein klassiker und darüber zu spotten ist ein sakrileg ..... So viel dazu handmade ist ja nicht nur die bessere qualität sondern änderungen können viel schneller vorgenommen und überprüft werden


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

änderungen? willste dein steuerrohr absägen und ein neues ranschweißen lassen oder was?


und ich spotte nicht ich sage meine meinung damals war es natürlich ein top bike ich meine mein rahmen ist auch ein eingelenker mit hohem schwingendrehpunkt. also auch nichts kompliziertes ala delta system oder vpp, dw link usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> änderungen? willste dein steuerrohr absägen und ein neues ranschweißen lassen oder was?
> 
> 
> und ich spotte nicht ich sage meine meinung damals war es natürlich ein top bike ich meine mein rahmen ist auch ein eingelenker mit hohem schwingendrehpunkt. also auch nichts kompliziertes ala delta system oder vpp, dw link usw.



Ich meine in der entwicklung ! Läßt du in korea bauen ist es so das du zb hier deinen sitz hast und die konstruktion festlegst , schickst die daten dann nach korea und die brutzeln haar genau das was sie an daten bekommen , deswegen dauern änderungen in der entwicklung länger als wenn du alles unter dem gleichen dach fertigst . Das einzige was die in korea uns voraus haben sind die besseren produktionsabläufe


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

achja und was ändert das? macht das das produkt schlechter? nein das macht es nicht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> achja und was ändert das? macht das das produkt schlechter? nein das macht es nicht.



Was bist du jezt so Pissig ???


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

ich bin nicht pissig bist du nur überhaupt schonmal nen taiwan rahmen gefahren?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> ich bin nicht pissig bist du nur überhaupt schonmal nen taiwan rahmen gefahren?


Jup .... Ein altes scott . Aber selbst wenn nicht , es ist in der regel immer so das massenwaren aus korea schlechter sind als handmade . Ob das nun messer töpfe autos oder bikes sind . Es geht nicht darum ob sie schlecht sind sondern im vergleich zu handmade sind die produkte unterlegen


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

natürlich aber es kommt auch drauf an wer damit fährt. es gibt genug leute die taiwan rahmen fahren und dich und mich verheizen würden. und es gibt auch genug taiwan rahmen die im worldcup rumfahren. fabien barel ist z.B. aufm kona stab im jahr 2007 3 bei den world champs geworden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> natürlich aber es kommt auch drauf an wer damit fährt. es gibt genug leute die taiwan rahmen fahren und dich und mich verheizen würden. und es gibt auch genug taiwan rahmen die im worldcup rumfahren. fabien barel ist z.B. aufm kona stab im jahr 2007 3 bei den world champs geworden.



Natürlich , sagte ja nur im vergleich . Mein stinky war ja auch aus korea und ich war zufrieden , bis ich es getauscht hatte


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2010)

Können wir mal bitte festhalten, dass die meisten, besonders die qualitativ hochwertigen, Rahmen aus Taiwan kommen (zB. von Biria und Kinesis).


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Können wir mal bitte festhalten, dass die meisten, besonders die qualitativ hochwertigen, Rahmen aus Taiwan kommen (zB. von Biria und Kinesis).



Das weiß ich nicht , kinesis kenne ich nur vom sehen und kann ich deswegen nicht beurteilen . Und biria benutzt die post zb


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2010)

Das sind zwei riesige Rahmenschmieden, die für viele Hersteller produzieren. Kinesis hatte gerüchteweise mal einen Marktanteil von 1/3 der weltweit produziereten Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das sind zwei riesige Rahmenschmieden, die für viele Hersteller produzieren. Kinesis hatte gerüchteweise mal einen Marktanteil von 1/3 der weltweit produziereten Rahmen.



Aber frag doch mal jürgen schlender oder kalle Nicolai was sie von korea rahmen halten


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2010)

Wieso? Die schweißen doch beide hier.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wieso? Die schweißen doch beide hier.


Eben drum ..... Die werden bestimmt nicht viel davon halten


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

also jü schlender war mal inm taiwan und hat sich die produktion von rst ferdergabeln angeschaut und zocchi gabel der war recht angetan mein freund.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2010)

Sprich doch nicht ständig so herablassend. Meine Güte. Der Thread war die letzten Wochen so harmonisch.
Außerdem geht es hier um Kleinserienfertigung von Rahmen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sprich doch nicht ständig so herablassend. Meine Güte. Der Thread war die letzten Wochen so harmonisch.
> Außerdem geht es hier um Kleinserienfertigung von Rahmen.



Was ihn auch so beeindruckt hat waren die produktionsabläufe denn da sind die koreaner spitze . So und um dem wunsch gerecht zu werden von herrn lord ist dieses thema beendet .


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte nicht dich sondern Jay Norco.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht dich sondern Jonas.


Bitte keine vornamen sonst verwirrst du mich


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2010)

Edit siehe oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Ach laß doch , er kennt mich nicht und ich kenne ihn nicht . Da sollte man drüber stehen und sich nicht aufregen . Take it easy . Travis schon drin ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2010)

Travis kommt leider erst im Februar.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Wieso ? Ist es ne neue ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2010)

Nein, aber mein Tauschpartner ist nicht zuhause und daher nicht bei der Gabel.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Ach wie blöd . Benutzt du für die travis dekor ? Weil sie ja lackieren lassen willst


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich hab einen geheimtip gefunden für uns ! Es gibt in bergedorf einen berg der 50 meter hoch ist und eine rodelbahn besitzt die ca 1 km lang ist , wäre ein blick wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2010)

Klingt interessant.
Die Dekore bleiben erstmal drauf.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Klingt interessant.
> Die Dekore bleiben erstmal drauf.



Wenn ich heute abend zu hause bin , kann ich mal nen kumpel fragen ob er den stadtplan von bergedorf mal einscannen kann mit der genauen lage . Kenn jemand dekor herstellen kann ganz nach wunsch , die buchstaben sind dann alle freistehend und die preise sind vertretbar


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2010)

Frag mal den User "Ölige Kette". Der plottet das meiste nach Wunsch und auch mehrfarbig. Die meisten sind sehr zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit und die Preise sind voll im Rahmen.
Sonst gibts in HH bei der Syntologiesekte am Speersort einen großen Airbrusher.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Frag mal den User "Ölige Kette". Der plottet das meiste nach Wunsch und auch mehrfarbig. Die meisten sind sehr zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit und die Preise sind voll im Rahmen.
> Sonst gibts in HH bei der Syntologiesekte am Speersort einen großen Airbrusher.



ölige kette hab ich für mich in die kategorie "total unfreundlich und schlechter service "abgeschoben . Aber airbrush wäre mal ne maßnahme für die monster, ist aber immer so verdammt teuer :-(


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2010)

Das stimmt. Ich überlege das aber auch nach der Pulverung meines Rahmens. Hält einfach am besten, denke ich.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich überlege das aber auch nach der Pulverung meines Rahmens. Hält einfach am besten, denke ich.


Ja dekor oder ? Weiß nur nicht ob man einen glatten übergang kriegt zwischen neuen klarlack und alten . Aber ich krieg mein dekor relativ günstig so das ich ein paar sätze kaufen kann und wenn ich regelmäßig bestelle macht er die preise noch günstiger und dann kann ich halt wenn das dekor abgenutzt ist nen neues drauf kleben


----------



## Jay Norco (22. Januar 2010)

ja von mir aus kann das taiwan thema begraben werden. öligekette macht wirklich gute decals! bergedorf klingt interessant.


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Januar 2010)

Thema: Rodelberg


http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/p...rticle43999/Sorge_um_beliebten_Rodelberg.html

http://www.bergedorf-info.de/freizeit/BergedorfergehoelzFreizeitundErholung.htm

kumpels von mir haben da mal gebaut. gab auch gut genug stress. mein berg ist höher und dort gibs weniger stress. aber cool, dass du dich erkundigt hast


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Thema: Rodelberg
> 
> 
> http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/p...rticle43999/Sorge_um_beliebten_Rodelberg.html
> ...


Ach mist ich dacht ich hab nen geheimtip gefunden :-( aaaaber .... Den rodelberg in osdorf kennt ihr bestimmt nicht  ca 20m hoch und 150 m lang ha ha ha ha ha . War von euch jemand mal in appen\etz ? Da gab es früher mal nen steinbruch bzw kiesgrube


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Januar 2010)

ahhhhhh :S

die 66 wird über die kartusche getravelt und icht über spacer, wie bei den alten 66 und rock shox   jetzt käme ich ich auf "einfach so" nur auf 140mm fw. aber ich überleg mir was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ahhhhhh :S
> 
> die 66 wird über die kartusche getravelt und icht über spacer, wie bei den alten 66 und rock shox   jetzt käme ich ich auf "einfach so" nur auf 140mm fw. aber ich überleg mir was



Mensch du machst sachen , und schon ne lösung ?


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Januar 2010)

ich finde eine, keine sorge 

sachmal, wollen wir uns morgen treffen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich finde eine, keine sorge
> 
> sachmal, wollen wir uns morgen treffen?


War ja so besprochen


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Januar 2010)

okay, wenn ich eien uhrzeit vorschlagen darf, dann du ort also ich komme überall hin, wie es der HVV Großbereich mir möglich macht.

ich könnte ab17 Uhr überall sein.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> okay, wenn ich eien uhrzeit vorschlagen darf, dann du ort also ich komme überall hin, wie es der HVV Großbereich mir möglich macht.
> 
> ich könnte ab17 Uhr überall sein.



Dann sag ich mal hbf


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Januar 2010)

okay, oben beim mc donalds? ich werde dich glaube ich mit dem laufrad schon erkennen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> okay, oben beim mc donalds? ich werde dich glaube ich mit dem laufrad schon erkennen



ja da am balkon , genauere uhrzeit ?


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Januar 2010)

wie du magst. 17 uhr wäre für mich persönlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Januar 2010)

bin jetzt feiern. lese heute nacht wieder rein.

bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wie du magst. 17 uhr wäre für mich persönlich nicht schlecht.



Ok dann machen wir 17 uhr, bremscheibe abbauen war richtig oder ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

tschau


----------



## bikesandmore (22. Januar 2010)

dann viel spaß daddl. berichte ma, ab tullia und co es noch zu euch aufs land geschafft haben  ist doch die party mit joshi oder?


----------



## Jay Norco (22. Januar 2010)

sie gehen nicht hin jusso.


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Januar 2010)

haha, hätten sie eh net gfunden. das ging nämlich durch miese ghetto und so


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nein, aber mein Tauschpartner ist nicht zuhause und daher nicht bei der Gabel.


Das heißt, du würdest am 2.2 noch mit dorado fahren?!

Ich will kein Eis mehr, man kann kaum fahren an vielen stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2010)

Wenn wir fahren wahrscheinlich. Mal schauen wann er sich meldet. Ich würde sie dann zügig ausbauen und verschicken.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Wieso kaum fahren ? Hier in Stellingen kannst du kaum noch fahren , überall cm dick eis , selbst auf dem gehweg


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2010)

naja, auf wenig genutzten wegen haste dann immer löcher im schnee und der shcnee gibt ja trotzdem noch nach, ist verdammt anstregend gewesen gestern


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> naja, auf wenig genutzten wegen haste dann immer löcher im schnee und der shcnee gibt ja trotzdem noch nach, ist verdammt anstregend gewesen gestern



Deswegen hatte ich auch beschlossen es jetzt lackieren zu lassen denn bei der witterung macht es eh kein sinn. Weiß jemand wo oder ob man so ne ral-farbpalette kaufen kann ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2010)

ne gute entscheidung

Ich glaube, ich fahre heute mal zum flidderberg und such mir mal nen weg zur bundesstraße durchs gebüsch
vllt. findet sich ja nen guter pfad, cam kommt mit, damit ich die stellen bei gutem wetter wiederfinde


malte, wenn du mit wilsst, melde dich mal bis 14:15h


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Sag mal Shadow , du kennst doch bestimmt die bender version des scream oder ? Was würdest du sagen welcher ral farbton das ist ? Kann schon tagelang nicht schlafen deswegen


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2010)

nicht schlafen können wegen nem farbton
*sorry*


@Malte: Vergiss die Runde mit mainplan, erlebe lieber mit mir nen geiles abenteuer.
ich habe am flidderberg ne strecke gefunden mit doubles, anliegern
des weiteren ist der fortsweg am flidderberg schon fast ein supertrail:
ich musste nicht treten und war trotzdem schön schnell, nur an dem einen gegenhang musste ich kurbeln
das ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Ja wenn das gehalt kommt nächste woche muß der rahmen weg , will da nicht lang warten müssen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

So daddel hab mal bei poisen geschaut , ist cmp die hausmarke ? Weiß es gab mal bikes von cmp zb das moto . Also preis und die farbe sind das selbe aber irgendwie sehen die anders aus sind dafür aber nur halb so teuer wie hope. Leider steht da nix wie sie gelagert sind oder mit wie viel lagern . .... Oh man wieso gerate ich immer an halbstarke die streß anfangen müssen ? Stand hier grad knapp vor ner keilerei


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2010)

@banshee: achso, du schickst ew nächste woche weg, dachte es ist schon weg und die farbe steht fest


@Ruffnicktragender Schatten lord bitte auf die vorseite glubschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> achso, du schickst ew nächste woche weg, dachte es ist schon weg und die farbe steht fest
> 
> 
> Ruffnicktragender Schatten lord bitte auf die vorseite glubschen



Meintest du mich jetzt ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2010)

Schatten lord=lord shadow


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Schatten lord=lord shadow



ne ich meinte mit der farbe . Sorry bin noch bißchen geladen und dachte du meinst mich


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2010)

ich habe es einfach mal editiert, jetzt erkennt man es besser


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2010)

Mal gucken. Wahrscheinlich gehe ich jetzt wieder zu den Pfadis. Dann morgen garnicht biken.
@Banshee: Ich denke ein heller Karminrot-Ton in Hochglanz.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2010)

Hmmmmm.
Wirklich net? Dann mus ich wolh auch morgen alleine los.
Ein andern mal


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mal gucken. Wahrscheinlich gehe ich jetzt wieder zu den Pfadis. Dann morgen garnicht biken.
> @Banshee: Ich denke ein heller Karminrot-Ton in Hochglanz.



@bloem :dann hatte ich ja recht  du schaffst mich . @Shadow :Banshee sagt ja der ton der dem original am nächsten kommen soll soll 3003 sein und das ist der ton für feuerlöscherhinweis schilder was meiner meinung nach gar nicht passt


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2010)

Das ist nur eine Nummer weiter als Karmin. Das kann schon passen. Die Ralfarben werden ja nicht in hochglänzend dargestellt in der Farbkarte.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Nummer weiter als Karmin. Das kann schon passen. Die Ralfarben werden ja nicht in hochglänzend dargestellt in der Farbkarte.



Mein fehler , 3003 ist rubinrot , wird für krankenwagen benutz , passt noch wenigert. Meinst du ich soll den ton einfach nehmen den Banshee mir gesagt hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2010)

Würd ich machen, wenn du ihn gepulvert haben willst.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Würd ich machen, wenn du ihn gepulvert haben willst.


Tuhe mich nur schwer nen farbton zu nehmen den ich nicht gesehen hab


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2010)

Frag den Pulverer nach einem Probestück.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Frag den Pulverer nach einem Probestück.



Glaub kujand zeigt mir nen vogel wenn ich mit sowas ankomme ha ha ha


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2010)

Khujand pulvert soweiso nur einfarbig, oder?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Khujand pulvert soweiso nur einfarbig, oder?


Das wäre aber mist denn dann müßte ich 2 mal was schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2010)

Häh?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Häh?


Na das erste mal den hauptrahmen und beim zweiten mal den hinterbau


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2010)

Achso. Missverständnis. Einzelne Teile macht er in unterschiedlichen Farben. Nur auf einem Teil mehrere Farben geht nicht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Ach so ne war auch nicht mein wunsch , bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher was genau weiß wird , ob der ganze hinterbau oder nur kettenstreben und wippen


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo, so spät noch welche on
Von 20h bis eben die ganze zeit battlefront gezockt

malte, gehst du nu zu den pfadis?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hallo, so spät noch welche on
> Von 20h bis eben die ganze zeit battlefront gezockt
> 
> malte, gehst du nu zu den pfadis?



Alter zocker


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Erbarmt sich jemand und kommt mit mir zu IPunkt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

iPunkt?
Was soll ich denn da?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Hoppsen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Hmmm, ich weiß net.
Erzähl mir was über den ipunkt, vllt. kannst du mich jha überzeugen

Meine Goggle in spe:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/238986/cat/fav

was haltet ihr von der?
der originalpreis ist 100$ hinzu kommt versand aus usa und zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

moin leuts 

ich hab gestern beim stöbern nach nem neuen dämpfer was gefunden, das zwar kein dämpfer ist, aber mir irgendwie gefällt.

schonmal was vom mountain cycle battery gehört? hat etwa 130mm FW und n 1.5er steuerrohr, ist bis 180mm gabeln zugelassen, und auch rellativ leicht. und vorallem immoment SAU BILLIG.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46640


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Naja. Die IPunkt ist eine groÃe Skate und BMX Halle  in HH. Kannst da aber auch MTB fahren. Von kleinen bis groÃen SprÃ¼ngen gibts da eigentlich alles. AuÃerdem eine Bowl und ein Foampit.
Eintritt sind glaube ich 3,5â¬.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Hat was von Morewood der Rahmen.
gehört habe ich da noch nie von???
Als tipp, der rahmen hat keine iscg aufnahme
Naja, meinste das geht mit meinem rad?


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

@schattenmensch: wo hat den die iPunkt n foampit? das wär mir neu 

@blomenfontain: hat mein norco auch nicht, macht aber nichts, ich hab ja nen adapter. 

von mountain cycle kam ja das bekannte san andres dh-ding. schlecht ist die marke also auf keinen fall


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Also wenn du die ganz großen Dinger nicht springst bestimmt. Ich bin auch mit meinem XC-Bike Dirt gefahren.
@Bikes: Sieht gut aus. Kenne ich nicht, aber Mountaincycles ist ja renomiert. Wird wohl kein Schrott sein. Bemüh doch mal die Forensuche.


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

bin dabei 

dadrin ne lyrik u-turn.. ein traum


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Ach naja, ich weiß net.
Irgendwie habe ich lust auf was neuen, aber gerade der ipunkt?
ist der voll sonntags?


Was sagt ihr zu Brille?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> moin leuts
> 
> ich hab gestern beim stöbern nach nem neuen dämpfer was gefunden, das zwar kein dämpfer ist, aber mir irgendwie gefällt.
> 
> ...



Sieht interessant aus , vernünftige anschläge für die zugführung und schicker tretlagerbereich . Aber 130mm federweg und 180mm gabel freigabe ? Klingt harmonisch . Auf dem ersten blick fällt mir kritikmäßig nur der schnellspanner auf . Aber macht 1,5 zoll steuerrohr wirklich sinn wenn du hinten eh so nen knappen federweg hast ?


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

das mit der schnellspanneraufnahme hinten, kann man über verschiedene ausfallenden beheben. sind ja nur angeschraubt. also auf mich wirkt das ding auch rellativ massiv. werd ich mal weiter drüber nachdenken.

zum steuerrohr. das transition bottlerocket hat auch nur 140mm und n 1.5er.. an sich.. ich mein warum nicht? und 1.5er lyriks und totems bekommt man schön günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

@blom: Goggle ist sicher gut, aber echt teuer. AuÃerdem sieht sie sehr breit aus. Ich bin mit meiner Oakley sehr zufrieden. Die hat auch nur 35â¬ gekostet.

Gib dir nen Ruck und komm mit!

@Banshee: 1.5 brauch man um mit Sherman fahren zu kÃ¶nnen. ich finde den Rahmen geil. WÃ¼rde ich mir sofort kaufen, wenn ich das Geld hÃ¤tte (fÃ¼r meine Sherman TPC+).


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

dann muss ich mal meinen frame an den mann kriegen. ich hab schon bock auf das ding.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Hmm, ich denke ja nur an die, weil die fÃ¼rn winter besser ist an deiner ist gestern sogar das beschlagene festgefroren 
DIe oakleys fangen Ã¼bringens alle bei 45â¬ an Plus versdand bin ich dann auch schon bei 50â¬
KLICK

AUgenblick, ich entscheide mich gleich


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

I-Punkt ist mir eig. nen bissl zu kurzfristig, lass sonst vllt. am nächsten we oder den dienstag, falls nicolo net klappt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Ach ja die sherman , hat ich nicht mehr auf dem zettel , paßt ja vom fw . Gut wenn man die ausfallenden tauschen kann ist ja 1a . Sieht aber eher wie santa Cruz aus als morewood


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Schade. Nächstes WE nicht, Dienstag evtl.
Alleine hab ich aber auch keine Lust......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

das ist doof, das du jetzt nicht hinkommst, aber ich habe heute irgendwie nen tiefpunkt, bock zu nichts, nichtmal wirklich zum biken,
ich kann mich net entscheiden, was ich jetzt mit goggle mache usw.

Zur Auswahl stehen folgende:
Steel MX Goggle neu  58,90â¬
Utopia Goggle mit viel zubehÃ¶r gebraucht  49,10â¬
Oakley L-Frame oder Oakley O-Frame jeweils neu  50â¬


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

O-Frame: http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=b4eba55fd13fd46b1be7f4aa47581b9a

Ich fahre denke ich trotzdem.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Viel SPaß.

DIe beschlägt ja aber so schnell und außerdem muss ich mir bei hibike ert noch nen konto einrichten, da habe ich eig. keine lust drauf


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Das ist nur im Winter so und bei jeder Goggle die keine Doppelverglasung hat gleich.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Deswegen hatte ich ja auch an die Utopia gedacht
Ich will mir nämlich net 2brillen holen.
Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich ja auch an die Utopia gedacht
> Ich will mir nämlich net 2brillen holen.
> Naja, mal sehen.



Und was ist mit antibeschlag sprays ?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

hab gerade deine 2010er domain mit tapered schaft im angebot  federweg: 160 -180mm alles was du wünscht. ODER U-Turn 115-160mm ODER U-Turn 135-180mm. Wäre eine Überlegung wert. Preis bekommen wir hin, ist nicht teuer und Steuersatzproblem auch, kannst dann meine Kombination übernehmen 

Ist ein Angebot, lass es dir durch den Kopf gehen. (Gewicht ist übrigens unter dem einer Totem und die Gabel ist nahezu neu.)


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

werd ich mir auf jedenfall mal durch kopf gehn lassen! interesse hab ich auf jeden fall.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

hab gerade deine 2010er domain mit tapered schaft im angebot  federweg: 160 -180mm alles was du wünscht. ODER U-Turn 115-160mm ODER U-Turn 135-180mm. Wäre eine Überlegung wert. Preis bekommen wir hin, ist nicht teuer und Steuersatzproblem auch, kannst dann meine Kombination übernehmen 

Ist ein Angebot, lass es dir durch den Kopf gehen. (Gewicht ist übrigens unter dem einer Totem und die Gabel ist nahezu neu.)


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

also ich finde den Mountaincycle auch recht interessant. mit der Dämpferkombination wirklich interessant. Preis geht voll in Ordnung. #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

War da ne roco luftpumpe drin? Weiß grad nicht mehr und bin zu faul zurück zu blättern


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

genau  Macht bei dem Rahmen guten Sinn, würde in dem Rahmen auch kein Stahlfeder Fahren wollen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> genau  Macht bei dem Rahmen guten Sinn, würde in dem Rahmen auch kein Stahlfeder Fahren wollen.


Ne das lohnt wirklich nicht bei dem federweg und gewicht des rahmens


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Und was ist mit antibeschlag sprays ?


Die kosten 15â¬


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

was für antibeschlagsprays, hab das nicht ganz mitbekommen. kenne die aus dem motorradbereich. war eine qual, bevor ich meinen shoei helm mit einer spezialscheibe aufgerüstet habe, die nicht beschlägt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Die kosten 15?



Reicht das denn nicht dann wenn du mit der alten brille zufrieden bist ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> was für antibeschlagsprays, hab das nicht ganz mitbekommen. kenne die aus dem motorradbereich. war eine qual, bevor ich meinen shoei helm mit einer spezialscheibe aufgerüstet habe, die nicht beschlägt.


Wegen einer beschlagenen google , zuerst mal mit spray probieren dacht ich


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

ich habe doch garkeine, ich nutze derzeit eine von lord shadow
ne oakley o-frame.

ne oframe kostet samt versand bei hibike ~37â¬, wenn ich mir noch son spray mitbestelle, bin ich bei 52â¬ und das spray muss nicht umbegingt funktionieren.
fÃ¼r 50â¬ bekomme ich aber schon ne 2fach verglaste goggle mit nem haufen zubehÃ¶r hier im bikemark also nehme ich die
entscheidung ist auf die utopia gefallen
nochn bissl handeln, dann ist sie meine.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

oder anti fog gläser kaufen. die kosten, zumindens bei meiner google fürs mx, 15 euro. die sprays sind ja nur notlösungen, wenn es mal hart auf hart kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich habe doch garkeine, ich nutze derzeit eine von lord shadow
> ne oakley o-frame.
> 
> ne oframe kostet samt versand bei hibike ~37?, wenn ich mir noch son spray mitbestelle, bin ich bei 52? und das spray muss nicht umbegingt funktionieren.
> ...



Ja dann nimm sie hatt ich nicht mitbekommen . Daddeln und schreiben und lesen ist so schwer , bin ja keine frau also klappt multitaskin auch nicht


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> oder anti fog gläser kaufen. die kosten, zumindens bei meiner google fürs mx, 15 euro. die sprays sind ja nur notlösungen, wenn es mal hart auf hart kommt.



und dann ist man auch shcon wieder bei einem preis von 52 woch ich dieses ganze set für bekomme:
KLICK


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

also meine google hatte die gleich beim preis von 40euro standart dabei


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Ist doch egal, ich verhandle noch ein bissl mit ihm und dann wird gekauft


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

das ist meine 

http://www.polo-motorrad.de/fileadm..._06_08/Progrip-Crossbrille-Kradblatt_0608.jpg


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Sieht spannend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Interessant .... Von parktool gibt es keine kettenpeitsche mehr sondern eine Zange zur demontage


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Januar 2010)

der fred hier wird immer mehr zum chat...


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

also ich komm mit meiner peitsche gut klar


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> der fred hier wird immer mehr zum chat...


Was soll er denn deiner meinung nach sein ? Bzw wo kommst denn her ?


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

thomas? der isn hamburger wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Find es nur interessant , da ich noch keine hab überlegtih mir vielleicht so ne Zange zu holen


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

wenn du sie mal brauchst, meld dich einfach.. ich wohn ja gleich im stadtteil nebenan


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> wenn du sie mal brauchst, meld dich einfach.. ich wohn ja gleich im stadtteil nebenan



eidelstedt ? eppendorf ?


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

dazwischen. lokstedt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> dazwischen. lokstedt.



Aha , dann schlage ich vor das heute niemand mehr schreibt damit es kein "chat" wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

hö? was hab ich denn jetzt mit der chat-sache zutun?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> hö? was hab ich denn jetzt mit der chat-sache zutun?



Wer hat denn was damit zu tun ? Ist doch eh quatsch denn dann können wir das thema auch schließen


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

banshee. bleib mal ruhig mensch! thomas hat doch nur angemerkt, das es langsam wie in "chat" wirkt. find ich jetzt aber auch nicht weiter schlimm. immerhin besser als wenn man immer drei tage auf ne antwort warten muss. und im ernst.. wir sind hier doch sozusagen unter uns


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> banshee. bleib mal ruhig mensch! thomas hat doch nur angemerkt, das es langsam wie in "chat" wirkt. find ich jetzt aber auch nicht weiter schlimm. immerhin besser als wenn man immer drei tage auf ne antwort warten muss. und im ernst.. wir sind hier doch sozusagen unter uns



Ich fand diesen kommentar nur völlig unsinnig , außerdem bin ich grad total chillig


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

richtig, wozu gibt es die lokalforen, damit man mit seinen locals quatschen kann und das imt den antworten stimmt, das kenne ich ausm PC forum, wo man in unserm MTB-Fred teils tage auf antworten warten muss-.-
ich finde die atmosphäre hier gemütlich, gibt was von geborgenheit
ok ich sehs ein, ich laber zu viel


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

@banshee: ich rall nur nicht so ganz wies du mein "dazwischen. lokstedt" als zitat nimmst, aber dann wegen der chat-sache rummoserst.. das leuchtet mir nicht wirklich ein.
vllt kannst dus mir ja mal erklärenn?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> @banshee: ich rall nur nicht so ganz wies du mein "dazwischen. lokstedt" als zitat nimmst, aber dann wegen der chat-sache rummoserst.. das leuchtet mir nicht wirklich ein.
> vllt kannst dus mir ja mal erklärenn?



Bin mit handy drin und da kann sowas schonmal passieren


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

gut. hab ichs durch technische probleme deinerseits, einfach in falschen hals bekommen. tut mir sorry


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> gut. hab ichs durch technische probleme deinerseits, einfach in falschen hals bekommen. tut mir sorry


Ne probleme eigentlich nicht nur die darstellung ist ein wenig anders , dazu kommt das es touch screen ist , na ja ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

für banshee:

http://poison-bikes.de/frame.php?Ma...ay1=7&lay2=16&lay3=2&lay4=1&prodid=2210000200

nochwas: hab das 24er hinten mal reingebaut... aaaaaber das geht optisch gar nicht

ich mach aber bestimmt nochmal fotos davon. super vielen dank für dein verleihen. ich muss mal schauen, wann ich dir das wiederbringen kann, denn ich hab ganz vergessen, dass ich freitag morgens schon in der schweiz fahre und sonntag spät abends wieder komme, aber das bekommen wir schon gewiss hin.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> für banshee:
> 
> http://poison-bikes.de/frame.php?Ma...ay1=7&lay2=16&lay3=2&lay4=1&prodid=2210000200
> 
> ...



Klar kein problem , aber was ist das optische problem ?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

das bike sieht einfach unendlich lang aus und noch viele kleinigkeiten. ist schwer zu sagen, aber das passt wirklich nicht optisch und ich bin in sachen optik sehr tolerant...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> das bike sieht einfach unendlich lang aus und noch viele kleinigkeiten. ist schwer zu sagen, aber das passt wirklich nicht optisch und ich bin in sachen optik sehr tolerant...



Du bist ein 24-zoll-laufrad-rassist  ha ha ha , läßt sich am big air nicht der radstand verstellen ?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

ja schon, ich mache demnächst ein foto. dann wirst wohl auch du das sagen 

hihi


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ja schon, ich mache demnächst ein foto. dann wirst wohl auch du das sagen
> 
> hihi



Meins ist im gegensatz zu deinem so extrem das ich darauf nicht wetten würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> das bike sieht einfach unendlich lang aus und noch viele kleinigkeiten. ist schwer zu sagen, aber das passt wirklich nicht optisch und ich bin in sachen optik sehr tolerant...



Tussi!

Ich habe heute bei IPunkt deutlich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass Skateboarder so eine Art Zusammenschluss von Leute mit angestauten Agressionen sind. Fürchterliches Völkchen.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

ist auch so. deswegen sind auch total viele streetbiker total unentspannt. dirt ebenso. ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. auch in gegensätzliche richtig -> downhill


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ist auch so. deswegen sind auch total viele streetbiker total unentspannt. dirt ebenso. ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. auch in gegensätzliche richtig -> downhill



Find ich alles quatsch ! Das ja total abwertend , kann nicht jeder den anderen akzeptieren ? Hab aber schon öfters den eindruck gehabt bei den skatern sind viele Zecken bei


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

ich kann nur von meinen erfahrungen sprechen und bei den dirtern und streetern sind auffällig viele unentspannte leute dabei. - zumindens so habe ich es kennen gelernt. vielleicht befinde ich mich ja nur in den falschen kreisen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich kann nur von meinen erfahrungen sprechen und bei den dirtern und streetern sind auffällig viele unentspannte leute dabei. - zumindens so habe ich es kennen gelernt. vielleicht befinde ich mich ja nur in den falschen kreisen


Soll doch jeder machen was ihm spaß macht ....


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Tussi!
> 
> Ich habe heute bei IPunkt deutlich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass Skateboarder so eine Art Zusammenschluss von Leute mit angestauten Agressionen sind. Fürchterliches Völkchen.


Ich war ne zeit lang auch auf dem skateboard unterwegs, konnte allerdings keine tricks und der sport war mir zu wetter abhängig, also aufgehört
ich kenne auch nen typen ausm dorf, der skatet und hat nen kleinen splin


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Aber dabei die anderen nicht anpöbeln (was die Skateboarder heute quasi mit jedem taten).


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Ja, richtig.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

also ich finde, jeder kann jeden sport machen und vor allem wie. nur leider sind manche szenen einfach dafür bekannt, dass sie gewisse auftretensarten haben. 

man ist, wie man sich gibt.


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2010)

Moin od. Malzeit 
Leider gibt es auch unter den Radlern noch einige , die meinen einen super Deal gemacht zu haben , indem sie einfach RÃ¤der klauen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das man mit geklauten RÃ¤dern glÃ¼cklich wird u. beim Radeln vor Freude Pippi aus den Augen quillt.

Ich bin jetzt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, denn man hat mir ein Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon Gr.XL u. ein Epic Fsr Marathon Carbon Gr.L, Farbe Carbon silver, geklaut. Der Stumpi hat die Farbe Carbon/schwarz mit goldene Streifen u. braune Felgen. Das Rad stammt aus dem Modelljahr 2009 u. trÃ¤gt die Rahmen Nr.STQ48C0021. Das Epic von 2009 hat die Rahmen Nr. STAB38C0737.
Der Verkaufspreis liegt jeweils bei 4799,-â¬.
Da der Stumpi ein sehr groÃes Rad ist, fÃ¼r Fahrer ab 1,9m GrÃ¶Ãe, mÃ¼Ãte es schnell auffallen, auch das Epic, welches in der Farbe u. AusfÃ¼hrung sehr selten ist.
Fotos von den RÃ¤dern sind auf Kalles Bikertreff zu sehen.
Sachdienliche Hinweise nehmen wir gerne entgegen, es wird nicht euer Schaden sein, also Augen auf. 

Meine Tel. Nr. 01753726047

GruÃ Kalles 
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

SO etwas ist bedauerlich, mein Beileid

Aber, ich glaube, du bist hier im falschen Lokalforum


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Deswegen laß ich mein bike nirgendwo stehen , kein super markt kein bäcker kein cnc . Und mein bike steht bei meinen eltern im keller


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

Ich werd mir jetzt mal auf vedacht, den Mountain Cycle bestellen!

Die wenigen info's die man im Netz findet, sprechen definitiv für den rahmen.

bin mal gespannt


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Du hast nich zufällig günstig ein Six abzugeben?


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

DOCH!
hast du zufällig interesse? 

499 mit dämpfer, steuersatz, neuen lagern (also eingepresste nachm lackieren), sattelklemme und sattelstütze.


----------



## Jay Norco (24. Januar 2010)

ich schließe mich jussos vorhaben an 

also balfa bb7 für 700 euro abzugen mit fsa pro dh 243 racing stütze und dhx 5.0


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Da nähme ich eher das Balfa (für die Wand und eventuell irgendwann mal zum Fahren). Leider bin ich etwas knapp bei Kasse.
Aber wieso eigentlich?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Ihr spinnt doch alle


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

@shadow: was könntest du denn investieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (24. Januar 2010)

achja und wieso spinnen wir denn bitte?!


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

friede, freude, eierkuchen


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Ich kann garnix investieren. Erstens brauche ich kein zusätzliches Rad, zweitens muss ich meine unterhalten und drittens will ich nächstes Jahr ins Ausland.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

studium oder arbeiten?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Ihr spinnt doch alle


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

dafür sind wir bekannt, wir fahren im flachland mit bikes jenseits der 16kg grenze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Na weil ihr einfach eure schätze verkauft


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

meeensch shadow. was machst du mich denn erst wuschig?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

ich verkauf nur meine gabel, weil ich was längeres gefunden hat. du weißt doch, am ende kommt es auf die länge drauf an


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

16 kg sind doch noch fahrbar ohne das einem die adern in den augen platzen vor anstrengung  wozu wird ein grad aufgebautes und teuer investiertes bb7 verkauft ? ey ich denk die länge ist nicht wichtig ? :-( jetzt brauch ich ne motorradgabel


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Tjaaaa.....

@Daddel: Freiwilliges Jahr. Bewerbung für das Goetheinstitut in Amman ist gerade in der Mache


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

man findet was, das in hamburg viel besser einsetzbar ist. und das man dann gewinn am wiederverkauf, macht, obwohl man es selbst teurer gekauft hat, ist auch noch son faktor!


----------



## Jay Norco (24. Januar 2010)

weil ich spaß dran haben und mein neues radl bleibt unterhalb der 16kg.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

kannst du persisch??? das ist doch iran, oder irre ich mich gerade?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Ist trotzdem schade drum . Habt ihr euch das nicht vorher überlegt ? Gerade so ne liebhaberstücke wie das bb7


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Jordanien. Arabisch Grundkenntnisse habe ich, werden dann aber noch aufgefrischt. Allerdings sollten sie im Institut auch Deutsch können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Liest man dich dann überhaupt noch hier ?


----------



## Jay Norco (24. Januar 2010)

banshee lass uns einfach mal machen.


----------



## bikesandmore (24. Januar 2010)

falls das grad ne andeutung auf "kleine bikes sind keine freerider" sein sollte..dann erinnere ich mal an 3" reifen, und 22kilo schwere drop-bomber


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Ich kann auch ganz wegbleiben wenn das weiter so unhöfflich und aggresiv bleibt ! Meine frage galt Shadow weil er ins ausland geht


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

bleibt mal alle gechillt. ich glaube ihr redet ein wenig an ein ander vorbei. zudem kennt man sich nicht, dann versteht man den anderen schon etwas misslich, denke ich. wir müssen mal alle zusammen biken und dann schauen wir mal


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Jedesmal kann ich mir hier irgendetwas anhören weil irgendjemand hier was in den falschen hals kriegt harmonisch nenn ich was anderes


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2010)

Aber erst wenn das Wetter besser ist

@banshee: Das bleibt abzuwarten (Inet-Anschluss etc.)


----------



## Jay Norco (24. Januar 2010)

achja tut mir leid banshee dann habe ich das eben missverstanden aber wenn du schreibst habt IHR euch das gut überlegt und lord shadow wohl kaum imaginäre freunde hat die auch ihre räder verkaufen. denn mein lass uns mal machen bezog sich auf dein ob wir uns das gut überlegt haben und nicht auf das ob man dich dann noch hier liest.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber erst wenn das Wetter besser ist
> 
> @banshee: Das bleibt abzuwarten (Inet-Anschluss etc.)



Ja das dachte ich mir deshalb fragte ich Shadow , wär ja schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

ahhhh, jetzt ralle ich das ganze auch erst


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich nach dem post von Shadow frage ob man ihn hier noch liest mein ich das ja wohl weil er im ausland sein wird wo die kommunikative technik nicht so stark ist , und nicht weil hier welche ihre bikes verticken . Ist mir doch egal ob ihr mit 200 oder 130 mm biken geht , es bleibt freeride


----------



## Jay Norco (24. Januar 2010)

banshe ganz im ernst ich hab mich darauf bezogen, ob wir uns das genau überlegt haben. mit ein wenig anstregung des hirns kommt man drauf das ich nichts zu deiner aussage zu lord shadow gesagt habe. sonder zu der davor geposteten.

wieso kommentierst du es dann wenns dir egal ist?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

ganz im ernst jonas, hör damit auf! dissen können wir uns woanders. meinetwegen trefft euch und macht das so aus. aber nicht im forum.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2010)

Es ist mir egal mit wieviel federweg hier leute fahren oder mit welchen bike gewichten . Schade ist es ganz allein um die bikes und die mühe bei aufbau . Aber manche hier müssen mal ganz gechillt bleiben . Keiner will euch hier etwas böses oder euch ans bein Pissen . Ich bin jetzt erstmal raus für heute


----------



## Jay Norco (24. Januar 2010)

manche leute sollten genauer lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2010)

und andere die satzzeichensetzung beheerschen und lernen, dass man im internet nicht immer stress anfangen muss!


----------



## Jay Norco (24. Januar 2010)

alles klar großer chef.

mich wundert es nur das er sagt das es ihm egal was wir machen aber er es ewig lange kommentieren muss.


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hier sind noch  Bilder der gestohlenen Fahrräder:


geklaute Bikes
Schon mal vielen Dank fürs Augen aufhalten.

www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Räder sind uns direkt aus dem Laden geklaut worden, und falls so ein Bike angeboten wird, wäre eine Meldung an uns nicht zum Nachteil.

Kalle


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2010)

Wir halten die Augen offen. Und immer schön bei Ebay schauen


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Januar 2010)

Ai ai matrose.

La, la, la ich back ,mir nen kakao

Dieses wetter nervt-.-
eben nen bissl nwd10 geglubscht, dann sum fenster geguck und gewundert, warum das so weiß ist

jemand die tage lust auf ne runde? du malte?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2010)

Ja, wenns wärmer wird....
Sonst bleibe ich bei Laufen


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Januar 2010)

Laufen ist bei dem Wetter doch noch ätzender, finde ich.
Ich will keinen Schnee und erst recht kein eis mehr!!! Ich will sonne und trockenen boden(ok, feucht geht auch in ordnung)


----------



## Jay Norco (25. Januar 2010)

von den boden bedingungen geht das ja eigentlich mit dem fahren...aber es ist echt zu kalt da hat malte recht!


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Januar 2010)

naja, das eis und der schnee sind mir langsam auch zu viel, fast 4 wochen haben wir das alles nu schon am hals, es ist fast februar, da kann der frühling auch langsam mal kommen, wenns nach mir geht. etwas wärmer waäre allerdings auch schon toll


----------



## knallerkay (25. Januar 2010)

der schnee ist wirklich nur noch nervig. ok, ich weiss das früher alle winter so waren, aber früher war ja auch nicht ganz alles gut.

die kälte und das eis nerven schon ganz gut wenn man endlich fahren will. gestern war mir das aber auch echt zu kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (25. Januar 2010)

@Daddel, meld dich mal, ich werd nämlich mi. oder do. bei crc bestellen. und ich weiß grad nicht ausm kopf was du wolltest!


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Januar 2010)

Meldung!

ich wollte eigentlcih Marzocchi Bomber Monster Decals bestellen. Aber die finde ich nicht mehr :S


----------



## Jay Norco (25. Januar 2010)

tolle wurst ich kann meins erst im februar bestellen jusso das doch gemein!


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal: Wisst ihr wie man eine Worddatei so beschädigen kann, dass sie nicht mehr zu öffnen ist? Habe nix böses damit vor keine Angst, würde mir gerade aber echt helfen.


----------



## Jay Norco (25. Januar 2010)

tut mir leid keine ahnung malte.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Januar 2010)

rechtsklick: öffnen mit editor, fröhlich etwas aus dem code löschen. einfach wahrlos immer wieder ein paar sachen. dann mindestens den vorgang 7x wiederholen, besser - 10x. ein-zwei kleinigkeiten im code reichen. 

wenn du die datei unwiederuflich undrückholbar machen willst musst du mit speziprogrammen alle abbilddateien davon auf die schliche kommen und das gleiche wiederholen. aber auch dafür gibt es spezi prgramme, die das gleich automatisch machen, was ich dir gerade schrieb. nur dass die den festplattenspeicher einfach überschreiben etwa 7x.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2010)

Ne, nur meine Deutschlehrerin darf sie nicht mehr aufkriegen


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2010)

Sch..... ImEditor kriegt man sie ja noch auf


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Januar 2010)

ja, aber kein programm ist dann in der lage den code zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob meine Lehrerin auf die Idee kommt....


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Januar 2010)

ich glaube, du hast mich nicht 100% richitg verstanden. wenn du mit dem editor die codierung der doc datei manipulierst, also viele viele sachen raushaust, dann ist die datei voll im arsch. im editor kann man auch 0% des inhaltes der doc datei entnehmen. wenn du dann aber mit speziellen programmen das rückgängig machen willst, ist das möglich bis zu etwa 7-10 schritten. deswegen muss man den schritt so häufig wiederholen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2010)

Habs hinbekommen Danke


----------



## sannihh (26. Januar 2010)

hat jemand von Euch Lust auf ne Tour am We...soll ja etwas wärmer werden...überlege mit der CC Feile und Spikes zu fahren ( würg )


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2010)

O Gott Quo vadis Freeriden?
Ich bin wie gesagt wandern. Nicolo glaube ich auch. Freu mich schon auf -15 Grad im Schlafsack


----------



## knallerkay (26. Januar 2010)

hmm, darf man hier mit nem radon team überhaupt mit schreiben? oder wird man dann gleich als ccler gemobbt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2010)

User Blomfontein fährt auch ein Cube LTD. Also nicht in die Hose machen, zur nächsten Runde auftauchen.


----------



## knallerkay (26. Januar 2010)

na, an freeride skills fehlt mir das leider noch, aber mal schauen, bin ja auch noch mtb mässiger n00b


----------



## bikesandmore (26. Januar 2010)

Moin Knaller,

willstn mit freeride anfangen? oder bist du grad erst mit dem radon zum sport gekommen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2010)

Da will einer sein Bike verkaufen


----------



## bikesandmore (26. Januar 2010)

haha lass mich halt


----------



## knallerkay (26. Januar 2010)

ne ne, ich bin grade mehr oder weniger mit dem rad zum sport gekommen. ich glaub freeride ist mir bis auf weiteres noch ein wenig zu fern.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Januar 2010)

@knallerkay: ist doch egal, es geht um den spaß, net ums können und wenn man mal hinfällt ist das doch eher lustig
wo wohnste denn?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Januar 2010)

@knallerKay : keine angst auch ich bin noch gar nicht so lang dabei und eigentlich noch nen anfänger


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> @knallerKay : keine angst auch ich bin noch gar nicht so lang dabei und eigentlich noch nen anfänger


jo
ich fahre seit ne 3/4 Jahr MTB, also auch noch net allzu lange.

Juhu, es soll wieder wärmer werden zum WE
bis zu 3°C am Sonntag.
@Malte, wenns wetter passt könnten wir auch am montag schon los, sonntag doch keine party


----------



## knallerkay (26. Januar 2010)

na das hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an. mal sehen wo mich der mtb weg so hin führt. auf jedenfall touren mit anspruchsvollerem berg runter. so einfach nur wald autobahn ist nix für mich! da hätte ich weiterhin cross rad fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zum mitschreiben: Ich bin wandern!


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Januar 2010)

Du hast geschrieben am Wochenende, Montag sind allerdings Ferien
Aber jetzt habe ich das verstanden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2010)

Ja nun ich meinte das lange Wochenende


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Januar 2010)

Dann wärst du Dienstag aber auch nicht da
*duck und weg**ausrutsch**prügel kassier*

SCherz beiseite, rad her:
morgen schwinge ich mich mal wieder aufs rad, es sei denn wir haben wieder -16,9°C*erfrier*

Tante Edit sagt:
So eine Skatehalle bräuchten wir hier auch, ob sie nen Foampit hat kann man nicht sehen, schätze ich aber, bei der dimension  : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmY-aC6fLv0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Ben Kaufmann On His Rev[/ame]


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2010)

So viel kleiner ist I-Punkt garnicht. War nur zum brechen voll.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Januar 2010)

Ich habe den i-Punkt aus nem Video aber voll klein in erinnerung


----------



## bikesandmore (26. Januar 2010)

iPunkt ist um einiges keiner! und auch nicht sonderlich vielfälltig ausgestattet im vergleich zu der halle im video..


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2010)

Das mit der Vielfältigkeit stimmt.


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Januar 2010)

also ich bin zwar nicht wandern, aber im ausland (ich will nochmal angeben: SCHWEIZ) übers wochenende. ferien habe ich auch keine^^ also rechnet nicht mit mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2010)

Arsch Ich glaube ich schlafen morgen Nacht mal draußen. So zum ausprobieren.


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Januar 2010)

^^ :d


----------



## knallerkay (27. Januar 2010)

also das was der mit seinem fahrrad in der halle macht ist schon nicht schlecht... ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das mit der Vielfältigkeit stimmt.


naja, fürn uns reichts auf garantie, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich sowie so noch in keiner skate(bmx)halle war
es ist immernoch kalt

@knallerkay:ja, allerdings, sonst wäre er ja wohl auch nicht gesponsert von norco


----------



## bikesandmore (27. Januar 2010)

schneits bei euch auch?


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Januar 2010)

ähhm nö, bisher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Januar 2010)

Schneesturm :-( mal ne frage ..... Bin ich einfach nur geizig oder ist das sauteuer ? 8 kugel lager =66,80 ?


----------



## knallerkay (27. Januar 2010)

bei uns schneits jetze auch... scheiss wetter!


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2010)

Aber Hallo. Gerade von einer 2-stÃ¼ndigen Laufrunde zurÃ¼ckgekommen und vÃ¶llig weiÃ. Gleich gehts mit Schlafsack in den Garten
@banshee: Ist nicht gÃ¼nstig, aber beim Hersteller wirds meist teurer. Schau mal im Industriebedarf nach SKF Lagern. Sollten so um 5â¬ das StÃ¼ck kosten und sind unverwÃ¼stlich.


----------



## bikesandmore (27. Januar 2010)

banshee: was für lager brauchst du denn? gib mir mal die Zahlenkombination die draufsteht, das meiste kann ich dir besorgen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Januar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> banshee: was für lager brauchst du denn? gib mir mal die Zahlenkombination die draufsteht, das meiste kann ich dir besorgen



Hab es mir ja leider schon besorgt damit der rahmen freitag zu kujhand geht :-( also für 2x rillenkugellager 6003-2RSR 20,77 euro und für 6xrillenkugellager 608-2RS 46,03 euro . Und auf beide produkte hab ich schon 20% gekriegt . Die kleinen kosten pro stk 9,59 und die großen 12,98


----------



## herrderringel (27. Januar 2010)

sannihh schrieb:


> hat jemand von Euch Lust auf ne Tour am We...soll ja etwas wärmer werden...überlege mit der CC Feile und Spikes zu fahren ( würg )



hi! lust schon, die knochen wollen nur nich, bin zu schlapp im rechten bein, für mehr als ein paar runden auf m großensee reichts wohl noch nicht.

müsste auch erst die spikes aufs fully aufziehen, aber für den see reicht auch "das kleine schwarze". 

bis bald im wald


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2010)

Hey Schön wieder mal von dir zu hören! Was macht das Sprunggelenk?


----------



## herrderringel (27. Januar 2010)

moin, malte, alter pfadfinder! 
ist im arsch, bleibt im arsch. geht aber langsam wieder, metall is schon raus. 2 krater in der gelenkfläche sind aber geblieben. mal gucken wie sich's entwickelt. 
der kollege meinte gestern, dass es schon wieder wie richtiges laufen aussähe. 
aber immer noch 2-3 mal krankengymnastik die woche, das gelenk ist immer noch ziemlich eingeschränkt. ich hab nur durch die ganze liegerei und den bandscheibenvorfall tierisch abgebaut. und vor allem ne schöne plauze aufgebaut.
aber jetzt geht es langsam wieder ins gelände, da hab ich die 10 kilo auch schnell wieder runter.
bei der enduro challenge werd ich noch nicht mitfahren können, aber ich wollte auf jeden fall mal vorbeischauen.

also bis bald im wald


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2010)

Schön, dass du wieder auf die Beine kommst
Weißt du was neues Von der Enduro Challenge?


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Januar 2010)

Das Wetter ist totaler mist, es schneitz immerwieder kurz, aber alles taut an
schöne sch****

Und Malte, wie war die Nacht im kalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein, wars mir gestern Abend zu warm. Der Test wäre völlig sinnlos gewesen, da es im harz Nachttemperaturen bei etwa -7° geben wird.
Ich find super, dass es (hier) taut


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es auch gut, ich will wieder zum wilseder und totengrund und nicolo, aber der matsch nervt


----------



## sannihh (28. Januar 2010)

War gestern in den HaBes touren, alles total vereist...ohne Spikes geht gasr nichts...hat trotzdem Spass gemacht

Endurochallenge startet am 28.02. 2010 !!!!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand was ein ca 25 bis 30cm langer imbus kostet ? Geschätzte größe 4


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Januar 2010)

Und wo Gibts diese challenge ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Januar 2010)

Nen imbus kann man sich auch mal eben vom nachbarn leihen
am besten dann gleich nen ganzes imbusschlüsseöset kaufen, ist günstiger

@Malte: Könnte dich vllt. interessieren KLICK


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nen imbus kann man sich auch mal eben vom nachbarn leihen
> am besten dann gleich nen ganzes imbusschlüsseöset kaufen, ist günstiger
> 
> @Malte: Könnte dich vllt. interessieren KLICK


Ist ja keine normale länge , denn die sind zu kurz die mit dem t-griff


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2010)

30cm kann schwierig werden. Marzocchi mit interner Zugstufe?
Challenge ist in den HaBes. Mehrere Trails müssen dabei auf Zeit gefahren werden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 30cm kann schwierig werden. Marzocchi mit interner Zugstufe?
> Challenge ist in den HaBes. Mehrere Trails müssen dabei auf Zeit gefahren werden.


ist das denn die gleiche größe ? Kann nur erahnen das es 4er ist weil ich nicht heran komme . Klingt anstrengend  laß ich lieber die finger von , trial mäßiges freeriden wäre mir lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2010)

Nix Trial. Trails!
Also bei den neueren MZs sinds 4 oder 6mm. Das weiß ich leider nicht genau.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274275&highlight=interne+zugstufe


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn den unterschied zwischen trial und trails herr Shadow  aber jetzt im ernst das ist totaler mist will mir nicht auf blauen dunst so nen special schlüssel von Marzocchi kaufen wo ich im vorn hinein gar nicht die größe genau weiß . Und bei deren preise für kleinzeug hole ich mir noch nen kollaps


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2010)

Such doch mal nach dem Manual:
http://marzocchi.com/chooseCountry.asp?LN=UK

Trial/Trail: Sorry, habe den Beitrag nur überflogen und mich vertan....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Such doch mal nach dem Manual:
> http://marzocchi.com/chooseCountry.asp?LN=UK
> 
> Trial/Trail: Sorry, habe den Beitrag nur überflogen und mich vertan....



Problem ist ich brauch den schlüssel nicht für ne Zocchi sondern für mein sitz rohr und von der schraube weiß ich die größe nicht .


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2010)

Ups? Was musst du denn da machen? Sonst frag doch bei Banshee an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ups? Was musst du denn da machen? Sonst frag doch bei Banshee an.



Geile konstruktion Banshee hat es so gut es ging vermieden gewinde in den rahmen zu schneiden , durchs sitzrohr haben die ein loch gebohrt für die lagerung der wippe , durch das loch geht ein alu rohr in das die gewinde geschnitten wurden . Dieses alu rohr wird mittels einer imbus schraube festgeklemmt . Kommst aber nur durchs sitzrohr von oben dran , gar nicht mal verkehrt gelöst .


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2010)

=>Banshee kontaktieren!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Januar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> =>Banshee kontaktieren!



Hab mein special tool benutzt , rohr ist draußen


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Januar 2010)

das ist doch schön

Meint ihr, ich sollte mal wieder mein rad satteln?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2010)

Nö. Scheiß Wetter


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2010)

Biste nu heiken? Oder biste doch @home geblieben?

Kann mir einer sagen, wie warm das im I-Punkt ist?
Kann man da auch direkt was zu essen kaufen? mir würde ne pommesbude vor der tür reichen.
Ich bedank emich recht herzlich für Antworten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand wo man lagerdeckel bzw schraubenköpfe preiswert eloxieren oder beschichten lassen kann ? . Ist heute jemand am volkspark gewesen ? Bzw an der kehre ? In diesem augenblick ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

Hat ganz Hamburg kein Internet mehr, oder was ist los?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hat ganz Hamburg kein Internet mehr, oder was ist los?



Ja das frag ich mich auch , selbstgespräche sind nicht so mein ding


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

ne, irgendwie nicht, obwohl das manchmal ganz spannend sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ne, irgendwie nicht, obwohl das manchmal ganz spannend sein kann


Dann widerspricht wenigstens niemand


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

genau

mir ist langweilig-.-


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Mir auch


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

Dieser Schnee darf ruhig abhauen, ich will wieder vernünftig biken.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Dieser Schnee darf ruhig abhauen, ich will wieder vernünftig biken.



Und ich will wieder joggen .... Seit 6 wochen wart ich schon aber es kommt noch schlimmer .... Ab dienstag kommt ne neue schneewelle zu uns


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

Na toll, haben wir jetzt 1979 die zweite?:kotz:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Na toll, haben wir jetzt 1979 die zweite?:kotz:



Na ja also ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann wir in hamburg je so viel und so lange schnee hatten . Ich mein vor mitte februar wird das bike eh nicht fertig aber mich nervt es trotzdem schon sehr


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

naja, '79 halt.

Ist seit bestimmt 5-6Jahren der heftigste winter den wir hier in der gegend hatten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> naja, '79 halt.
> 
> Ist seit bestimmt 5-6Jahren der heftigste winter den wir hier in der gegend hatten



79 war vor meiner zeit  nervt trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

aso, ich weiß ja net wie alt du bist
war aber definitiv auch vor meiner


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Modelljahr 82


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Baujahr 94


----------



## knallerkay (31. Januar 2010)

alle im schnee ersoffen... auf jeden is mc d nicht all zu weit weg vom i punkt! mit rad kommt man da schnell hin würd ich meinen


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

ist mittlerweile sowieso egal, da ich vorher noch mittag essen kann
weißt du, wie wars es da zur zeit drine ist?


----------



## knallerkay (31. Januar 2010)

ne, ich weiss nur wo die halle ist. drin war ich da seit ca 10 jahren nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2010)

94, ist das süß


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

haha, sehr lustig

außerdem bist du ja nicht viel älter, nur 2 oder 3 Jahre


----------



## knallerkay (31. Januar 2010)

81!


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte Daddelmann


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2010)

:d


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich bin Baujahr 94



also noch grün hinter den ohren


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

knallerkay schrieb:


> 81!



Dann sind wir beide ja hier die erwachsenen  ey daddel wieder in hh ?


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2010)

weydor zuruck us de schwiiz in homburch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> weydor zuruck us de schwiiz in homburch



Und auf deutsch ? Ha ha ha ..... Von Yt-industries hab ich die nabe gefunden und werd sie auch kaufen . Rahmen ist bei khujand , wenn wir die laufradübergabe machen bring ich mal die schwinge mit dann kannst mal schauen , weil du ja evtl auch pulvern wolltest


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2010)

ah cool, das ist nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ah cool, das ist nett



Welche farbe hast denn im auge ?


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2010)

schlicht schwarz oder weiß - ich bin momentan doch am grübeln das 24er nochmal auszutesten...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> schlicht schwarz oder weiß - ich bin momentan doch am grübeln das 24er nochmal auszutesten...


Klar mach das hast ja noch zeit , wieso bist denn wieder am überlegen ? , also schwinge wird weiß passt ja für dich zum anschauen


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2010)

hmm jaaaa, weil ich entweder mir eine 2010er boxxer holen will, aber das kostet wieder haufen asche´oder vll. doch nochmal 24er... ich muss es mal fahren aber das wetter


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hmm jaaaa, weil ich entweder mir eine 2010er boxxer holen will, aber das kostet wieder haufen asche´oder vll. doch nochmal 24er... ich muss es mal fahren aber das wetter


Ja wetter ist kriminell . Also boxxer baut für ne dc sehr flach , weswegen ich sie wieder abgestossen hab aber funktion ist schon im neuzustand top


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2010)

alle modernen gabeln "flach" ist auch gewollt um tiefen schwerpunkt zu erhalten. sie baut aber lockere 3cm höher als die domain


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> alle modernen gabeln "flach" ist auch gewollt um tiefen schwerpunkt zu erhalten. sie baut aber lockere 3cm höher als die domain


Ja dann kannst dich umschauen nach nen guten angebot . Gibt ja auch schöne vorbauten mit den boxxer farben . Schön ist auch die sag angabe , welche aber überhaupt nicht mit den federn harmonieren


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2010)

ja das kenne ich schon, weil ich eine 09er neu gekauft hatte und mir eine mittlere fast schon zu hart war, eine weiche okay, aber dann mit mehr öl


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ja das kenne ich schon, weil ich eine 09er neu gekauft hatte und mir eine mittlere fast schon zu hart war, eine weiche okay, aber dann mit mehr öl



Bei mir stimmte der sag nur mit einer zu weichen . Im moment stossen manche ihre 10er boxxer wieder ab . Aber ist wirklich federleicht wenn man sie in den händen hält .... Mit den papier steuerrohr ha ha ha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Bei mir stimmte der sag nur mit einer zu weichen . Im moment stossen manche ihre 10er boxxer wieder ab . Aber ist wirklich federleicht wenn man sie in den händen hält .... Mit den papier steuerrohr ha ha ha



Bei ebay wird jetzt in 5 min ne boxxer team für 300 verkauft max. 09Er


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Januar 2010)

danke, aber ich wollte dann wirklich eine 10er  aber echt super nett von dir dass du mir das sagst


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Ja ich schaue grad ob ich geld verdienen kann


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2010)

Braucht jemand einen manitou metel 216mm ? Oder eine 180er magura joulie ? Nur mal ganz nebenbei gefragt


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

Nö, ich nicht.

@daddel: was wilste denn fürne '10 Boxxer? ne race, team oder gar ne WC?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Also persönlich würd ich sagen wenn man nicht nicht öfters rennen fährt reicht ne race , läßt sich gut einstellen . GUTE NACHRICHT FÜR ALLE ! GEGEN ENDE DER WOCHE WERDEN TEMPERATUREN VON BIS ZU 7+ VORHERGESAGT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

Ach du kacke, dann schmilzt das ja alles auf einmal weg:kotz:
das wird auch kein spaß, weil man dann auch mind. 4tage nicht fahren kann, weil überall wasser steht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ach du kacke, dann schmilzt das ja alles auf einmal weg:kotz:
> das wird auch kein spaß, weil man dann auch mind. 4tage nicht fahren kann, weil überall wasser steht


Das mag sein aber erstmal abwarten . Aber glaubst du das es mit schnee besser wäre ? Lieber 4 tage gar nicht fahren aber dafür vernünftig grip bzw rollwiederstand


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

naja, ma besten, es wird von heute auf morgen komplett trocken


@daddel: habe ich gearde entdeckt: KLICK ist ne 2010er boxxer race


----------



## knallerkay (1. Februar 2010)

wo hast du denn die temperaturen gehört? 

wenn ich so schaue sollen das immer noch scheiss kalte temps bleiben...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

knallerkay schrieb:


> wo hast du denn die temperaturen gehört?
> 
> wenn ich so schaue sollen das immer noch scheiss kalte temps bleiben...



Hieß bei sat1 so . Mensch daddel beeile dich sonst ist sie weg die boxxer  günstiger wirst sie nicht kriegen hatte auch 450 bezahlt mußt nur schauen ob dir die flache brücke paßt sonst wirds teuer


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

flache brücke passt mir. aber für 80,- mehr bekomme ich eine neue vom Händler mit Garantie und der Preis wird warsch komplett nochmal auf 500,- neu fallen bei der Race. Hab gerade eine 888vf2 im Auge für etw. mehr als den halben Preis. Die 2006er wiegen glaube ich 3,2kg, sind 300g mehr als eine 10er Boxxer aber ich bin Hobbybiker.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Ja also eine boxxer , speziell die neuen sind schon straffer als vergleichbare Gabeln . die neuen wiegen 2950g . bei einer neuen boxxer sind einmal die hohe und einmal die flache brücken bei, sofern du nicht bei cnc kaufst  . Ob du ne zocchi nimmst oder ne boxxer mußt überlegen , bei der 888 hast im notfall noch die möglichkeit eine gekröpfte untere brücke zu nehmen , sind glaube ich nochmal 25mm höher


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

Weiß einer, wann Shadow heute zurück kommt?


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

nöööööööööööööö, ein ö hat nicht gereicht, sorry


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

So ich verursache jetzt mal heftiges kopfschütteln indem ich mein bike mal reinstelle wie es vor der lackierung aussah . Meckert ruhig denn noch bin ich zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

ok, dann mal los


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

Ist doch nicht schlimm
wie genau soll es denn lackiert werden


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Hauptrahmen Rot ,Hinterbau Weiß ,Rotes dekor . nächsten monat vielleicht die gabel in weiß mit Rotem dekor . dann kommt nen neues Laufrad hinten ....


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

Das klingt doch mal geil
Bin gespannt wie es wird


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

mist windows


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

vielleicht ist khujand auch schon fertig .... denk mal komplett fertig krieg ich es zwischen mitte februar und märz und spätestens dann muß der schnee weg


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

mecker zick, mecker, blöd anzick haha, ist doch stimmig


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> mecker zick, mecker, blöd anzick haha, ist doch stimmig



Nennst du mich ne zicke ? Du alter bock  ne stimmig ist was anderes . Der ganze shimano mist fliegt raus . Sowie lenker vorbau sattelstütze sattel . Und was mir besonders graut ist das bleed kit von avid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

haha, nein, du meinstest, dass wir gerne kritik üben dürfen und dann wollte ich mal zicken und meckern


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

und das mit dem alten bock will ich mal berichtigen, wer war hier nochmal 81er baujahr?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> und das mit dem alten bock will ich mal berichtigen, wer war hier nochmal 81er baujahr?


Weiß ich nicht (blöd durch die gegend guckt und sich am kopf kratzt ) ich bin jedenfalls 82er  ne also in anderen foren hätten sie mich schon zerrissen fürs bike


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

ach, kann doch nicht jeder 5 oder 6tausend euro in sein bike stecken, nur damits prefekt aussieht
das wichtigste ist doch, dass es funktioniert und man mit dem bike gut zurecht kommt, danach kommt erst die optik, so finde ich das zumindest


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällts

Bin wieder da aus dem Schnee! War oberporno


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

juhu, shadow is back home
und wie siehts aus, meinste wir fahren morgen in i-punkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre da nicht nochmal hin.
Außerdem muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

achso, dann net
ich dachte nur, weil wir ja bei gutem wetter an nicolos trails gedacht hatten und dann gesagt haben bei schlechtem wetter gehts in ipunkt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

So also Shadow wird in meine nachtgebete eingeschlossen  ja also ich schaue nach der funktion der teile und dann wird aussortiert . So wie es eigentlich jeder macht . So mal schauen ob ich heute abend nen paar teile vertickt kriege .


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

banshee, wenn du morgen frei hast oder zeit könnten dich malte und bloemiii mit zu meinen trails nehmen: vorsicht - der große holzdrop ist nur bei sehr gutem wetter befahrbar!!! da er umgebaut werden muss. es besteht momentan überschlagsgefahr


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

malte muss arbeiten, geht also nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

stimmt. hab ich doch irgendwo gelesen^^ philipp hast du eigentlich msn o icq? gerne pm an mich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> banshee, wenn du morgen frei hast oder zeit könnten dich malte und bloemiii mit zu meinen trails nehmen: vorsicht - der große holzdrop ist nur bei sehr gutem wetter befahrbar!!! da er umgebaut werden muss. es besteht momentan überschlagsgefahr


Gerne  hab ich schon erzählt das mein rahmen bei kujhand ist ? Aber kein problem ich setzt mich oben auf die monster und spring so runter  wie hoch ist der drop ? Kriegt man geschwindigkeit drauf? Wie steil ist die landung ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> stimmt. hab ich doch irgendwo gelesen^^ philipp hast du eigentlich msn o icq? gerne pm an mich


Nur Skype


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

ne, das ist ja das problem momentan. sorry mit den ganzen blöden antworten, aber ich bin momentan etwas durch den wind. man merkt es wohl^^ 

naja, aber du könntest/ dürftest bei zeit trotzdem mit zu den trails


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

immer diese querolanten. deswegen spamst du das forum so voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> immer diese querolanten. deswegen spamst du das forum so voll


Riiiiiiiiiiiichtig


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

bist du auch so ein skyper? okay, doofe frage beim handy. kannst du eigentlich über ebuddy bei msn oder icq rein?, banshee?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> bist du auch so ein skyper? okay, doofe frage beim handy. kannst du eigentlich über ebuddy bei msn oder icq rein?, banshee?



Was willst du von mir daddel ? Ha ha ha hab mein nick verstanden aber der rest war bahnhof . Wo muss ich denn für msn hin dann schau ich mal


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

http://www.ebuddy.com/ darüber kann man bei msn rein und das online. das soll mit den meisten handys funtkionieren. 

man benötigt halt nur eine addy, die man unter msn.de bekommen kann. 

philipp, für dich gilt das gleiche  dann könnt ihr die meisten leute auch direkt anquatschen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> http://www.ebuddy.com/ darüber kann man bei msn rein und das online. das soll mit den meisten handys funtkionieren.
> 
> man benötigt halt nur eine addy, die man unter msn.de bekommen kann.
> 
> philipp, für dich gilt das gleiche  dann könnt ihr die meisten leute auch direkt anquatschen


probier ich heute abend mal mit der anmeldung , klappt grad nicht bei msn


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2010)

vllt. mal, aber net jetzt, bin ich zu faul für


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

warst du bei mobile drinne? weil ich dir nur den standart link geschickt habe, worüber man nicht mit dem handy rein kommt. http://www.ebuddy.com/mobile.php hier kannst du das besser auswählen.


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq6rfNB-w10"]YouTube- TRAILTECH - DH Pro Camp Thale - Frank Schneider[/ame]


wer jakob kennt, man sieht ihn bei 0:38  

Malte, Lebt er eigentlich noch? lange nicht mehr von ihm gehört, auf eine meiner PMs vor einiger zeit hat er nicht geantwortet...


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2010)

Jakob lebt noch, antwortet aber Prinzipiell nicht auf PNs oder Mails und auf SMS nur selten...
Man sieht in ganz schön oft in dem Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

am besten zerreißen wir unser mundwerk über ihn hier, dass er gegen den baum gefahren ist(zeigt nur, dass er alles gegeben ha), dann meldet er sich vielleicht zur verteitigung hier?


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

ich habe mir diese gerade gekauft. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/243594/cat/18


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich habe mir diese gerade gekauft. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/243594/cat/18



Du alter hund  hab ich auch schon drauf gegeiert  mit tasche ? Aber nur zugstufe .... Wolltest nicht die bergman ? Ha ha ha


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

mal sehen, hab sie nicht mitbestellt. aber wir haben recht nett miteinander geschrieben. wie es sich eben gehört. ich habe es nicht angesprochen, wenn er sie mitsendet freu ich mich, wenn nicht ist das auch okay


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> mal sehen, hab sie nicht mitbestellt. aber wir haben recht nett miteinander geschrieben. wie es sich eben gehört. ich habe es nicht angesprochen, wenn er sie mitsendet freu ich mich, wenn nicht ist das auch okay



Ja wenn der verkäufer symphatisch ist fühlt man sich auch gleich wohler als wenn da so nen zwielichtiger schreibt


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

find ich auch. es ist ja nicht schwierig einfach mal etwas netter zu formulieren. kostet einen vielleicht 10 sek! wenn man das hochrechnet: stundenlohn von 20 euro, wenn man richtig gut verdient, macht bei 3600 sekunden/h = 0,5 Cent = 0,05Euro. Also das ist es mir doch wahrlich wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> find ich auch. es ist ja nicht schwierig einfach mal etwas netter zu formulieren. kostet einen vielleicht 10 sek! wenn man das hochrechnet: stundenlohn von 20 euro, wenn man richtig gut verdient, macht bei 3600 sekunden/h = 0,5 Cent = 0,05Euro. Also das ist es mir doch wahrlich wert



Man du spinnst ha ha ha .... Ne hatte auch schon käufe und verkäufe wo der mir gegenüber total unfreundlich war und wenn du dann 500 für ne gabel überweist ist einem dann schon etwas komisch


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

ich bin mountainbiker und pfadi, da muss was drann geblieben sein  wir haben alle eine klatsche, frag mal malte


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2010)

Meine Travis ist in trockenen Tüchern und der Bommelmaster bekommt meine Dorado. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag sollte sie da sein
Feine Gabel Nicolo


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

sag ich ja, eine an der klatsche


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Ne brauch nicht fragen ich glaub dir das auch so  brauchst nen adapter für die bremse ? Hab hier 5 oder 6 die ich überhaupt nicht brauche


----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

wolltest du nicht ne 2010er [email protected] daddelmann


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

schon, aber ist momentan noch zu teuer, zudem kauft die ein kumpel. mal sehen, wie sich die fährt im direkten vergleich. vielleicht kauf ich dann im sommer eine brand neue boxxer race bei bmo oder so


----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

ich warte grad auf nen alten ktm aphex rahmen und kommt die 888 rcv rein die hier schon steht ...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

HenryMorgan schrieb:


> ich warte grad auf nen alten ktm aphex rahmen und kommt die 888 rcv rein die hier schon steht ...



Ziemlich exotisch


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

ahhhh  sachmal, kennen wir uns eigentlich vom biken?, also henry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

ich weiß nicht zusammen gefahren sind wir noch nie ...


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

das wird dann wohl mal zeit. soll mir nochmal jemand was vom klimawandel vorschnacken, ich merk davon nichts 

okay, schlechter scherz^^ Naja, ich geh mal in mein Schlafgemach, bis die Tage


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2010)

doof, doppelpost. jemand ne ahnung, wie man sowas löscht?


----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

was ist an ne KTM rahemen exotisch??


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> doof, doppelpost. jemand ne ahnung, wie man sowas löscht?



Gar nicht ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

HenryMorgan schrieb:


> was ist an ne KTM rahemen exotisch??



Sieht man nicht ganz so oft wie zb specialized oder kona


----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

ist aber dennoch ein funktionelles rad, ich fahre derzeit ja schon ein getuneten ktm caliber und das ist schon gut , hat aber immer noch  zuwenig federweg wie ich finde.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

HenryMorgan schrieb:


> ist aber dennoch ein funktionelles rad, ich fahre derzeit ja schon ein getuneten ktm caliber und das ist schon gut , hat aber immer noch  zuwenig federweg wie ich finde.



Ne ne sagte ja nicht das Ktm schlecht sei nur selten , relativ , kenn mich auch nicht aus mit Ktm aber das caliber hat 180 oder ?


----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

meines hat 200mm

hab nen 230er dämpfer drin und dafür die anlenkung versetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

HenryMorgan schrieb:


> meines hat 200mm
> 
> hab nen 230er dämpfer drin und dafür die anlenkung versetzt



Hab auch 200 aber leider nen kleinen .... Dämpfer


----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich mit dem aphex in den porntread komme wenns fertig ist.
so mit lacke und ein paar neuen teilen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2010)

Fährst du fürs Pirate Team? Auch XC?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

HenryMorgan schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich mit dem aphex in den porntread komme wenns fertig ist.
> so mit lacke und ein paar neuen teilen.


was hat es denn zu bieten um dort rein zu kommen ?


----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

ein verdammt chickes fahrrad ! 
da sind soviele demosund stinkys drin und die sind nu alles andere als schön.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2010)

Wir sind gespannt. Muss dann aber auch entsprechend bewegt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2010)

HenryMorgan schrieb:


> ein verdammt chickes fahrrad !
> da sind soviele demosund stinkys drin und die sind nu alles andere als schön.



 ich darf da nicht rein :-( aber das ist auch gut so  echt so viele stinker ? War schon monatelang nicht mehr drin


----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

gleich fage ich an zu lachen ....

ich dich noch nie auf nem DH rennen gesehen.


----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

ich will ne neue tastertur!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2010)

Weniger Bier


----------



## HenryMorgan (1. Februar 2010)

findet die endurochallenge nun eigentlich statt??


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2010)

Frag Matschi.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Februar 2010)

Nen KTM, ich bin gespannt
Konas sieht man im Pronfred übringens fast garnicht mehr, 951 haben derzeit die vorherrschaft


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Ich tu mir den Porn-Thread nicht mehr an. Da sind zu viele Hohlbirnen und zu wenig schöne und exotische Räder drin.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Februar 2010)

Ich guck da auch nur noch rein, wenn mir langweilig ist, was ziemlich oft ist im moment.
was soll man bei dem wetter auch sonst machen, ich zocke nu erstmal ne runde

Das Rad hier finde ich absolut geil:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/565553#comment-493163


----------



## JansenX (2. Februar 2010)

Hi !
Ich bin Jansen und ich gehe von 1ste Mai in Hamburg wohnen mit meine Deutsche freundin. Ich bin selb ein Hollander, aiai 
Wir haben ein kleine 3 zimmer appart. ins Eppendorf auf der Wendloherweg gefunden.
Ist Eppendorf geil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich tu mir den Porn-Thread nicht mehr an. Da sind zu viele Hohlbirnen und zu wenig schöne und exotische Räder drin.



Ja die meckern da auch alle gleich . Shadow hast den ghost prototyp gesehen den ich gestern reingestellt hatte ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Prima, dann kannst du mir ja Holländisch beibringen
Zum Wohnen ist Eppendorf nicht verkehrt, zum Radfahren nicht so.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Prima, dann kannst du mir ja Holländisch beibringen
> Zum Wohnen ist Eppendorf nicht verkehrt, zum Radfahren nicht so.


Für die coffeeshops brauchst kein holländisch ha ha ha


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Ne, ne. Ich bin auch so gut drauf. Ich mag die Sprache einfach.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

Was hälst denn vom ghost ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Februar 2010)

8cm neuschnee und es hört nicht auf zu schneien:kotz:
wir haben bald keinen Platz mehr aufm grundstück
müssen den schnee mit ner schubkarre wegbringen


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Autofahrn
Optisch finde ich das Ghost ganz ok. Wies sich fährt beurteile ich ausder Entfernung nicht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Autofahrn
> Optisch finde ich das Ghost ganz ok. Wies sich fährt beurteile ich ausder Entfernung nicht.


Ist ja auch noch nen proto , denk mal für klausmann . Wenn wir schon beim thema schnee sind .... Bei uns ist jetzt auch das fernsehen ausgefallen


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Und ich schraube hier Fahrräder. Motorschlitten wären wohl sinnvoller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Februar 2010)

Au ja, son motortschlitten wäre ganz geil.

Wir haben immer son Grünabfallsack mit mehr asl 50l vollgemacht und imt der schubkarre in garten gekarrt, waren mind. 20säcke voll ich schätze es waren so 26!
So eine doppelgarage mit auffahrt ist schon ******* im winter


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Hoffentlich kommt die Post morgen und Donnerstag Ich bekomme 2 wichtige Pakete...


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Februar 2010)

morgen, wenns so weitergeht wie vorhin, könnts vllt. nichts werden und donnerstag vllt. auch net
naja, bei euch vllt. noch eher als hier. hier reumt ja keine sau, wir räumen die straße, aber sonst kaum einer


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

Shadow was erwartest du ? Travis und ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

2,5m 3-Lagenlaminat für Gamaschen oder eine neue Regenjacke. Mal schauen worauf ich Lust habe.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 2,5m 3-Lagenlaminat für Gamaschen oder eine neue Regenjacke. Mal schauen worauf ich Lust habe.



Das ja nix spannendes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Oh doch!


----------



## sannihh (2. Februar 2010)

für alle die mitfahren wollen, Endurochallenge findet am 28.02.2010 statt!!!!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

sannihh schrieb:


> für alle die mitfahren wollen, Endurochallenge findet am 28.02.2010 statt!!!!


Zu schwer für mein bike


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Februar 2010)

ich mach schonmal just vor fun mit, glaube ich. soll man sich irgendwo melden?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Gibts nen Fred? Bin dabei!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

@Shadow&daddel : sagt mal was kann man für nen manitou metel noch verlangen ? 216mm und picky bag ?


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Februar 2010)

kommt auf den zustand drauf an... im guten zustand round about 60 würd ich sagen


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe meinen damals fÃ¼r 50 verkauft. Neu und mit Platform Plus. Allerdings wollte ich ihn schnell loswerden. 60â¬ sind also realistisch.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

Ah ******** ha ha ha hab ihn für 47 gekauft


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Für einen gebrauchten ist das doch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Für einen gebrauchten ist das doch ok.



Ich will ihn aber wieder verkaufen


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2010)

Probiers mit 60â¬ und schreib VHB dazu.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte gestern fast ne bergman günstig geschossen .... Man hab ich mich geärgert


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

Malte, du fährste die Endurpochallange mit?


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

hatte mich auch gefragt, ob ich sie für 130 euro nehmen soll, aber dann ist mir eingefallen wie doof die gabel war. ein kumpel hatte glaube ich mal eine und die federt für heutige verhältnisse echt nicht sooo gut


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hatte mich auch gefragt, ob ich sie für 130 euro nehmen soll, aber dann ist mir eingefallen wie doof die gabel war. ein kumpel hatte glaube ich mal eine und die federt für heutige verhältnisse echt nicht sooo gut



Also meinst das sie es nicht wert war ? Na ja sie war schon etwas tot was die optik betrifft , aber dafür waren 130 nicht viel und 220mm schon verlockend


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

naja 130 euro ist sie sicher wert, aber an eine monster kommt sie nie an


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> naja 130 euro ist sie sicher wert, aber an eine monster kommt sie nie an


Ja meine geliebte monster .... Würd sie gern mal zerlegen und die dichtungen erneuern und endlich mal schauen was mit mit zug druck und high speed los ist ..... ABER ICH TRAUE MICH NICHT . WAS ICH MIR ABER AUF JEDEN FALL NOCH MAL HOLEN WERDE IST NE SHIVER


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, warum immer alle soviele gabeln wie möglich gefahren sein müssen, wenn man mit einer zufrieden ist reicht das doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2010)

Das Bessere ist der größte Feind des Guten!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das Bessere ist der größte Feind des Guten!



Du meinst wenn ich die shiver hätte will ich die monster nicht mehr ? Ja wäre möglich . Hätte für das gleiche geld was ich für die monster bezahlt habe auch eine shiver gekriegt , FABRIK NEU


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Shiver besser ist. Zumindest von der Performance. Ich bin aber beides noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Shiver besser ist. Zumindest von der Performance. Ich bin aber beides noch nicht gefahren.


Na wird aber zeit  shiver spricht besser an durch die weniger ungefederten massen , hab sie nur nicht genommen weil sie keine druckstufe hat


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das Bessere ist der größte Feind des Guten!


Und somit auch des Geldes
Machste bei der Endurochallange mit?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Und somit auch des Geldes
> Machste bei der Endurochallange mit?



Meinst du mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

Nein, die Person, die ich zitiert habe


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2010)

Klar fahre ich mit. Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dich mitnehmen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Sorry weil ich der meinung war du hättest Shadow schon gefragt nen paar seiten weiter


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Klar fahre ich mit. Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dich mitnehmen.


danke fürs angebot
Ich glaub dann mach ich auch mit, es sei denn bei mir steht irgendetwas besonderes an
dann habe ich auch endlich meine goggle


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2010)

Fahr da bloß nicht mit Integralhelm. Da kreigste auf den flachen Trails zu wenig Luft.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Februar 2010)

ich bin mal gespannt ob wir da wieder im Schnee fahren oder ob es bis dahin nur Tauwetter gibt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2010)

Das hoffe ich doch sehr. Sonst wirds spaßig


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Fahr da bloß nicht mit Integralhelm. Da kreigste auf den flachen Trails zu wenig Luft.


 hatte ich eig. auch net vor kann ich best. auch an mein vogelnestsche machen, wenns sehr matschig ist



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt ob wir da wieder im Schnee fahren oder ob es bis dahin nur Tauwetter gibt.





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich doch sehr. Sonst wirds spaßig


ich hoffe ja wohl sehr, dass es keinen schnee mehr gibt, ich will ma wieder richtig biken gehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2010)

Und ich will morgen keine Schule


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

ich auch nicht, sonst muss ich für französisch üben und HAs machen, Freitag ist aber genau so schlimm:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Und ich hab keine lust auf nachtschicht :-(


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

auch nicht toll
juhu, ich habe zur 2.


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

schön für dich^^


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

nein, so wars nicht gemeint 

meine 888 ist übrigens heute angekommen. 3,4kg nachgewogen. 200g kann ich noch sparen, indem ich eine boxxerfeder (200g) statt zwei zocchi (á 180g plus 35g spacer) federn drinn habe. 3,2 sind viel, aber noch akzeptabel, eine fox 40 wiegt 3.1 mit stahlfeder...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> nein, so wars nicht gemeint
> 
> meine 888 ist übrigens heute angekommen. 3,4kg nachgewogen. 200g kann ich noch sparen, indem ich eine boxxerfeder (200g) statt zwei zocchi (á 180g plus 35g spacer) federn drinn habe. 3,2 sind viel, aber noch akzeptabel, eine fox 40 wiegt 3.1 mit stahlfeder...



Ja und wo sind die bilder ? Einbauen und knippsen .... Zack Zack


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

morgen morgen, nur nicht heute, das sagen alle faulen leute


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

richtig, was du heute kannst besorgen, verschiebe stets auf morgen

@banshee: mann kann es aber auch übertreiben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> morgen morgen, nur nicht heute, das sagen alle faulen leute


bei dem hinterrad hast du uns auch schon vertröstet .... Bilder bilder bilder bilder bilder bilder bilder bilder bilder bilder bilder bilder bilder bilder ......


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

okay, ich mache morgend abend welche mit dem 24er und mit der 888, wenn nicht - erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

ich glaub banshee und ich verstehen uns schon


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich glaub banshee und ich verstehen uns schon


Wenigstens mit einem wie ?


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

einer, wie keiner


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> einer, wie keiner



Dag heißt eine wie keine und ist ein teenie-film


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

ich bin ja auch ein teenie;D


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch ein teenie;D



sind hier denn keine erwachsenen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

rechtlich schreibst du gerade mit einem, aber vom rechtlichen wollen wir mal absehen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> rechtlich schreibst du gerade mit einem, aber vom rechtlichen wollen wir mal absehen


Oh man ich fühl mich so alt :-( und bald noch älter .....


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

du machst mir angst, wenn du dich jetzt schon alt fühlst


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> du machst mir angst, wenn du dich jetzt schon alt fühlst



Wart mal ab .... Trifft auch dich bald wie nen hammer , plötzllich stehst du morgens auf , dir tun die knochen weh und entdeckst das erste graue haar . Das ist der zeitpunkt wo der biologische zerfall beginnt ha ha ha ....


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

ach, wenns weiter nichts ist, das erkommt mich fast jeden morgen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Jetzt machst du mir angst .... Wenn das schon so früh beginnt schlage ich ein city rad vor mit riesigen taschen hinten dran


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2010)

- deswegen geh ich jetzt meinen schönheitsschlaf holen, nachdem ich hausaufgaben gemacht habe - gute nacht


----------



## de_reu (3. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich doch sehr. Sonst wirds spaßig



Wir waren gestern fahren, und ihr?
DOD


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2010)

Wo denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2010)

Ach, der Delf lebt auch noch


----------



## Jackass1987 (4. Februar 2010)

Hey,

fahrt ihr im Moment eigentlich auch und wenn ja wo ?

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Februar 2010)

Glaub bei dem wetter ist allen so nen bißchen die lust vergangen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Februar 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen worin der unterschied bei den 9 fach sram ketten besteht ? Gibt 5 verschiedene die sich laut spezifikation nicht unterscheiden


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2010)

Gewicht, Preis, Steifigkeit(Spider/vernietet, Übersetzung?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Gewicht, Preis, Steifigkeit(Spider/vernietet, Übersetzung?


kann doch keinen unterschied bei den ketten geben wenn ich andere übersetzungen bei den kassetten geben . Gewicht ist gleich , vernietung auch zum großen teil und auch die eigenschaften


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2010)

Sorry, habmich verlesen. Wenns um Ketten geht, habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Februar 2010)

Das ist echt mal ne gute Frage*gruebel*

 Schnee jetzt taue endlich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Februar 2010)

So ein mist einsatz .... Und das noch bis 5.30 .... Unglaublich das man für so nen mist bestellt wird


----------



## Julian_175 (5. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin, ich hab mir jetzt zu meinem Dirtbike noch ne bügelmaschiene dazu gekauft. Wollt man wissen wo man hier in HH mit sowas am besten hinfährt. Bis jetzt kenne ich nur nen paar kleinigkeiten am Alsterhang und die eine Abfahrt am Müllberg. Allerdings alles mit dirt machbar. Was könnt ihr so empfehlen ( komme aus Sasel )


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Julian_175 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, ich hab mir jetzt zu meinem Dirtbike noch ne bügelmaschiene dazu gekauft. Wollt man wissen wo man hier in HH mit sowas am besten hinfährt. Bis jetzt kenne ich nur nen paar kleinigkeiten am Alsterhang und die eine Abfahrt am Müllberg. Allerdings alles mit dirt machbar. Was könnt ihr so empfehlen ( komme aus Sasel )



Hafencity , volkspark , harburger berge . Aber alles nix um den tag rum zu kriegen . Die richtigen sachen wissen aber Shadow und daddel. Was hast denn für ne bügelmaschine ?


----------



## knallerkay (5. Februar 2010)

Also meine ist von Tefal. Ist ne gute, kann man auch Dampf mit machen und so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

knallerkay schrieb:


> Also meine ist von Tefal. Ist ne gute, kann man auch Dampf mit machen und so!


Der war mies


----------



## knallerkay (5. Februar 2010)

okay...


----------



## Julian_175 (5. Februar 2010)

nene mein die andere Bügelmaschiene. Die die du meinst heißt bei mir MAMA  
hab mir nen Trek Session 88 fr gekauft


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Julian_175 schrieb:


> nene mein die andere Bügelmaschiene. Die die du meinst heißt bei mir MAMA
> hab mir nen Trek Session 88 fr gekauft


stell mal nen bild rein


----------



## Julian_175 (5. Februar 2010)

wurde heute versand also bild kommt dann ers nächste woche...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Aus dem bike markt oder nen neues ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2010)

Ich wil endlich meine GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Hast die immer noch nicht Shadow ? Ich hasse dieses warten auch schon


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2010)

Typischer Fall von *D*auer *H*alt* L*änger
Jetzt soll ich eine Nachforschung in Auftrag geben:kotz:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von *D*auer *H*alt* L*änger
> Jetzt soll ich eine Nachforschung in Auftrag geben:kotz:



Im übrigen ging meine monster damals verloren und die post hat über eine woche das paket gesucht  nur mal zur info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2010)

Na geil. Mach mir nur Hoffnung. Ich muss dringend wieder aufs Rad, sonst kann ich die Top 10 bei der EDC vergessen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Will dich nur vorbereiten .... Was meinst du wie gb! Mich fühle ? Bin total auf entzug schaue mir noch sachen an wie retrospective , box of disorder und nwd . Mitlerweile wäre mir sogar der schnee egal


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2010)

Mir reichts. Ich geh Radfahren. Mal schauen was geht bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Julian_175 (5. Februar 2010)

online shop


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Könnte man fast neidisch werden  aber nur fast


----------



## Julian_175 (5. Februar 2010)

joar ich bin mal gespannt bis jetzt bin ich nur dirt gefahren meist war ich immer in der I Punkt


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)

war gerade ne runde fahren und echt imponiert, wie wahnsinniges ansprechverhalten meine 888 hat, kenn ich schon gar nicht mehr nach der 66sl1 ata und der domain. wobei die domain über 8° + echt super ist.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Wäre dann nicht ein enduro in richtung freeride besser gewesen ? Oder ein slope style fully ? Der gewichtsunterschied ist ja schon deutlich


----------



## Julian_175 (5. Februar 2010)

hab nen kona cowan ds womit ich eig alles fahre.egal ob winterberg, skaterpark oder im busch ne runde.bin is eigentlich so das perfekte allround bike. Wollte aber noch was richtig fettes haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> war gerade ne runde fahren und echt imponiert, wie wahnsinniges ansprechverhalten meine 888 hat, kenn ich schon gar nicht mehr nach der 66sl1 ata und der domain. wobei die domain über 8° + echt super ist.



@daddel :Ja willkommen im club der fantastischen Marzocchis  Und wie ist der lenkwinkel ? hätte mir heute fast 3 mal das genick gebrochen ! Mir reicht der eiskramm ist es in 2 wochen nicht weg bestell ich mir spikes .


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2010)

Scheiß Tag Eben noch in der Stadt gewesen und in der letzten Kurve auf überfrorener Nässe weggerutscht. Ergebnis: Loch in Knie und Ellenbogen, sowie den neusten Jeans.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Scheiß Tag Eben noch in der Stadt gewesen und in der letzten Kurve auf überfrorener Nässe weggerutscht. Ergebnis: Loch in Knie und Ellenbogen, sowie den neusten Jeans.


Kein wunder hier verlierst ja selbst zu fuß dein eigenes leben . Und wie gehts dir jetzt ? Warst im krankenhaus ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2010)

Wegen eines kaputten Knies? Ne, so weit ist es zum Glück noch nicht gekommen. Auswischen und verschorfen lassen. Das heilt von selbst.

=>Ein Pfadfinder kennt keinen Schmerz! Er schreit höchstens vor Wut, dass es nicht noch mehr weh tut.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Hätte je sein können das die wunde so groß ist das man es nähen muß


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2010)

Sieht ungewohnt aus. Aber nicht verkehrt. GlÃ¼ckwunsch zu der feinen Gabel!

Der Tag wird besser. habe gerade einen Thomson X4 fÃ¼r 45â¬ geschossen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Trotz des schlechten winkels und schlechten bild qualität sieht es vielversprechend aus
@Shadow :vorbau oder sattelstütze ?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


>


Also wir gefällt es  hast du da avids dran ?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)

sure, sir


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Hast du denn dann erfahrung mit dem Bleed kit ?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)

keine erfahrungen mit dem bleed kit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, habe ich. Funktioniert gut, darf man aber nicht nach Anleitung machen. meiner Meinung nach, abgesehen von Shimanos, die am einfachsten zu entlüftenden Bremsen.

Vorbau 50mm


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)

malte, hast du ne ahnung, wie lang die federn einer tora oder revelation sind?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2010)

Uff. Ich kann meine Tora die Tage mal auseinander nehmen. Aus dem Kopf weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)

ach ne, lass das mal


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)

moment: eine 55 hat doch auch 35er standrohre... die feder könnte sogar von länge und fw passen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> moment: eine 55 hat doch auch 35er standrohre... die feder könnte sogar von länge und fw passen



Und was ist mit der boxxer ? 35mm Standrohre . 33Euro bei cnc


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)

passt nicht - zu lang 

eine domain feder passt von der länge perfekt, ist aber zu knapp mit dem durchmesser :-(


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn das Problem? Willst du nur auf einer Seite eine Feder haben? Dann kommt die von der Travis in Frage.
Ansonsten eine einzelne harte 888 Feder besorgen und einbauen.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)

müsste das dann aber nicht eine feder sein, die für 150kg ausgelegt ist...^^


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)

travisfeder, jemand eine ahnung, wie lang die dinger sind? ei crc sind die billig, aber nicht in passender härte (mittel) verfügbar...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Und die fox 36 ? Sind zwar 36mm standrohre aber sie passen vielleicht


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2010)

muss den durchmesser d. feder klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> muss den durchmesser d. feder klären



Du frag mal bitte den user timo12 der verkauft gerade ne travis titan feder . Und sollte die nicht passen gibt es auch noch als möglichkeit die federn der shiver zu nehmen . Die hatte auch 35mm rohre


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2010)

Innendurchmesser: 18mm
Außendurchmesser: 28mm
Länge: 345mm

das müsste eigentlich passen


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2010)

bei manitou habe ich aber echt angst mit den federhärten, weil ich mal eine stance mit standart feder hatte, die vieeeeeeel zu weich war... und auch hier im forum wird darum geredet, dass viele travis viel zu weich seien...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> bei manitou habe ich aber echt angst mit den federhärten, weil ich mal eine stance mit standart feder hatte, die vieeeeeeel zu weich war... und auch hier im forum wird darum geredet, dass viele travis viel zu weich seien...


Ist ne titan feder . Also weiß nicht , auf die normalen gewicht angaben kannst ja sowieso nicht setzen da du nur 1 willst . Vielleicht die shiver ? Und von welchen federn sind das die maße ? Fox ?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2010)

auf die gewichtsangaben kann ich schon gehen, da fox, manitou, rock shox alle nur eine feder verwenden. so, wie ich es auch will. 

bei der fox habe ich eine anfrage nach den maßen gestellt. 

von shiverfedern habe ich kein plan um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> auf die gewichtsangaben kann ich schon gehen, da fox, manitou, rock shox alle nur eine feder verwenden. so, wie ich es auch will.
> 
> bei der fox habe ich eine anfrage nach den maßen gestellt.
> 
> von shiverfedern habe ich kein plan um ehrlich zu sein.



Kann mir vorstellen das die von fox teuer sind . Evtl mal bei cnc anfragen . Dann klappt es ja mit den federhärten . Aber ist das nicht einseitige belastung der führungsbuchsen bei der 888 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2010)

das ist richtig mit der einseitigen belastung der führungsbuchsen. aber dafür sind die führungsbuchsen ja auch da, dass kein spiel entsteht und so die gesamte energie in die feder(n) geleitet wird. die neuen marzocchis haben alle nur noch eine feder, soweit ich weiß. zudem darfst du auch nicht vergessen, dass man eine steckachse hat und jede lenkbewegung den gleichen effekt hat und durch den lenkwinkel ebenso.. also daran dürfte es nicht liegen. es müsste fast unmessbar schlechteres ansprechverhalten geben, wenn ich das richtig überlege.

alle anderen federhersteller auch. allerdings haben die motorradgabeln zu 90% alle zwei federn, frag mich nicht warum, man könnte so evtl zwischenhärten bekommen. eine seite weich, andere mittel =mittelweich


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2010)

DHL hat mein Paket wiedergefunden Ich freue mich doch tatsächlich auf Montag
@Nicolo: Die Travisfedern sind 2cm länger, du müsstest also den Plastikspacer in der 888 etwas kürzen.
Ich bin meine 888 auch relativ lange nur mit einer Feder gefahren. Ich hatte eine "mittlere" drin, das war etwas zu weich. Eine harte oder eine extra Harte sollte aber locker reichen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> das ist richtig mit der einseitigen belastung der führungsbuchsen. aber dafür sind die führungsbuchsen ja auch da, dass kein spiel entsteht und so die gesamte energie in die feder(n) geleitet wird. die neuen marzocchis haben alle nur noch eine feder, soweit ich weiß. zudem darfst du auch nicht vergessen, dass man eine steckachse hat und jede lenkbewegung den gleichen effekt hat und durch den lenkwinkel ebenso.. also daran dürfte es nicht liegen. es müsste fast unmessbar schlechteres ansprechverhalten geben, wenn ich das richtig überlege.
> 
> alle anderen federhersteller auch. allerdings haben die motorradgabeln zu 90% alle zwei federn, frag mich nicht warum, man könnte so evtl zwischenhärten bekommen. eine seite weich, andere mittel =mittelweich



Na ja die neuen sind auch dafür ausgelegt . Die alten nicht . Was spart man denn durch den verzicht ? Ist das nur das federgewicht oder kommt da noch was zu ?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2010)

malte, du wiegst etwa 60kg, oder? bist du deine 888 mit einer travisfeder oder einer 888 feder gefahren? 

Eine auslegung der Buchsen für sowas gibt es nicht  Nur Ölstände muss man anpassen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2010)

Mit einer mittleren 888 Feder, aber nur so lange, bis ich 2 weiche bekommen habe. Ich wiege mit Klamotten und Protektoren etwa 65kg.


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2010)

ich halte mal die augen auf. 

bin jetzt fürs restwochenende wechhh


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch Shadow , dann mal hoffen das der post wagen nicht verunglückt ha ha ha


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Februar 2010)

Shadow was machst du am 20 juni ? Ist nen sonntag


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich wil endlich meine GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL


  aber der arme PC hat doch nichts damit zu tun



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von *D*auer *H*alt* L*änger
> Jetzt soll ich eine Nachforschung in Auftrag geben:kotz:


 Ach wie schön, dass DHL bei mir eig. noch nie zu spät geliefert hat *duck und weg*



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Scheiß Tag Eben noch in der Stadt gewesen und in der letzten Kurve auf überfrorener Nässe weggerutscht. Ergebnis: Loch in Knie und Ellenbogen, sowie den neusten Jeans.


deswegen zieht man keine neuen Jeans zum biken an



Daddelmann schrieb:


>


Sieht garnichtmal shclecht aus mit 888 In den Pornfred wirds aber wohl nicht schaffen



*Nun mal zu mir:*
Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf dieses Wetter!!!






Ich werde sonst noch zu sowas hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;oder auch: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich entschuldige mich shconmal für die vilen Smileys, aber irgendwie machen die heute extra viel Spaß


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Februar 2010)

Alles mist , drecks wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> aber der arme PC hat doch nichts damit zu tun
> 
> 
> Ach wie schön, dass DHL bei mir eig. noch nie zu spät geliefert hat *duck und weg*
> ...


Ich würd mal sagen schoner tragen :-( hab im april nen katalog bestellt von Canfield brothers , da warte ich immer noch drauf .... Also bei uns ist der ganze post verein mist . Ich geb dem schnee noch 2 wochen und dann ....
ich frage mich ob die bikes im pornfred auch gefahren werden


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Februar 2010)

Ich war ja nicht Biken, sondern einkaufen mit dem Fahrrad


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich war ja nicht Biken, sondern einkaufen mit dem Fahrrad


das ist dann dumm gelaufen :-( die schönen eier  wie sieht es bei dir zeitlich mit dem 20 juni aus ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich war ja nicht Biken, sondern einkaufen mit dem Fahrrad


achso, ja dann ists kacke

also ich hätte am 20. rein theoretisch zeit


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Ok bloem dann frag ich mal ganz öffentlich hier und hoffe das die hauptschreiber hier antworten , WER HAT BOCK AM 20 JUNI MIT GESCHÄTZTEN MACH 3,9 IN DEN HAFEN ZU BALLERN ? An dem tag findet in Hamburg die Fahrrad sternfahrt statt . Beginnt an verschiedenen Punkten in Hamburg und geht bis zum jungfernstieg , ich persöhnlich starte wieder in harburg , bis zum jungfernstiegsind es dann ca 1000 biker , kinder , familien, Rennrad fahrer , aber auch ein paar Freerider und downhiller erwarte ich wieder . Das besondere daran ist das nur an diesem tag die köhlbrandbrücke befahrbar ist für biker , Das bedeutet ca 1 min mit einer geschwindigkeit in den hafen zu rauschen die man wohl nur dort schafft. Und die brücke rauf ist kein problem , mit meinem bike ging es , es wog 20 kg


----------



## herrderringel (7. Februar 2010)

moin!
bin ab ottensen dabei

bis bald im wald


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Bist du letztes jahr auch mitgefahren ? bin der meinung das ich da nen patriot gesehen hab . ab ottensen ? läuft die route anders dieses jahr ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Februar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ok bloem dann frag ich mal ganz öffentlich hier und hoffe das die hauptschreiber hier antworten , WER HAT BOCK AM 20 JUNI MIT GESCHÄTZTEN MACH 3,9 IN DEN HAFEN ZU BALLERN ? An dem tag findet in Hamburg die Fahrrad sternfahrt statt . Beginnt an verschiedenen Punkten in Hamburg und geht bis zum jungfernstieg , ich persöhnlich starte wieder in harburg , bis zum jungfernstiegsind es dann ca 1000 biker , kinder , familien, Rennrad fahrer , aber auch ein paar Freerider und downhiller erwarte ich wieder . Das besondere daran ist das nur an diesem tag die köhlbrandbrücke befahrbar ist für biker , Das bedeutet ca 1 min mit einer geschwindigkeit in den hafen zu rauschen die man wohl nur dort schafft. Und die brücke rauf ist kein problem , mit meinem bike ging es , es wog 20 kg


klingt interesssant, ich überlegs mir, erinnerung ist im handy drinne


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> klingt interesssant, ich überlegs mir, erinnerung ist im handy drinne


Du kriegst ein höllenspeed drauf wenn du gas gibst ,mußt zwar slalom die brücke runter fahren wegen den gemächlichen fahrern aber das schockt . Und sonst die zeit über ist es ganz gemütlich vom tempo . Ist halt nen riesen spektakel . Straßen werden ja extra dafür gesperrt
. Mal schauen was Shadow und daddel sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2010)

wenn ich derzeit in hamburg bin und ich daran von dir erinnert werde, dann bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wenn ich derzeit in hamburg bin und ich daran von dir erinnert werde, dann bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.



Da verlangst aber viel von mir  vergess ich bestimmt  na ja klappt schon


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2010)

wann möchtest du dein laufrad wiederhaben? ich pass mich dir an  hab sowieso schon überzogen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wann möchtest du dein laufrad wiederhaben? ich pass mich dir an  hab sowieso schon überzogen


Hab ja gesagt kein problem , ja mußt sagen wann es paßt


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Februar 2010)

Mal schauen, wies kurz nach dem Abi mit meinen Aktivitäten aussieht. Ich wage da noch keine Prognosen.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2010)

ab dienstag jeden abend, wie es dir passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ab dienstag jeden abend, wie es dir passt.



Kann ich dir erst morgen sagen da ich nicht weiß wie meine einsätze sind


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2010)

kein stress , davon gibt es schon genug in der welt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> kein stress , davon gibt es schon genug in der welt


Ja hab ich gestern gemerkt im forum .... Alter schwede jeder der ne andere meinung hat als die affen dort werden nieder gemacht , auch evil rider . Da bin ich froh das es hier nicht so schlimm ist


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2010)

viele glauben einfach, weil sie am rechner sitzen können sie sich alles erlauben. durch bildschirme kann man noch keine fäuste beamen. 

sowas gibt es aber überall. ich habe gerade ein thema durchgekaut, wo unser dachverband aufs schärfste über 1 jahr lang extremst angegriffen wurde. ähnlicher schreib stil, sowas ist wirklich nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> viele glauben einfach, weil sie am rechner sitzen können sie sich alles erlauben. durch bildschirme kann man noch keine fäuste beamen.
> 
> sowas gibt es aber überall. ich habe gerade ein thema durchgekaut, wo unser dachverband aufs schärfste über 1 jahr lang extremst angegriffen wurde. ähnlicher schreib stil, sowas ist wirklich nicht mehr lustig.



Hab mich früher total aufgeregt über sowas , aber jetzt bleibe ich cool ich finde das mist wenn man nicht mal seine eigene meinung sagen darf oder das bike so aufbauen darf wie man es möchte können wir Ibc auch löschen . Mir wurde heute ein karpiel apocalypse angeboten


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2010)

ich bin ja kein freund von solchen bikes


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich bin ja kein freund von solchen bikes



Ich mag eher die old school bikes  die sind noch kult . Wenn ich so ins forum schaue , demo hier , trek dort , daneben ein Nicolai . Ohne zweifel gute bikes , aber ohne charakter und geschichte


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2010)

möglich  

ich mag es praktisch und günstig 

jeder hat sein stil, muss damit dann aber auch fahren


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Februar 2010)

Ja ich weiß das man solche bikes zumindest in hamburg nicht braucht ..... Und doch .... Aber günstig finde ich auch gut  weshalb ich ja erst angefangen hatte , mit dem günstigen stinky . Will ja unbedingt mal in nen bike park


----------



## knallerkay (8. Februar 2010)

Aussehen tut das Ding ja geil!

Und der Federweg wird sich bei Sadtfahrten dieses Jahr sicher gut machen, wenn man so die Schlaglöcher sieht die der Winter hinterlassen hat und das jetzt schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, die Risse in der Straßendecke sind schon krass. Unser Kelleraufgang hat die Tortur auch nicht ganz überlebt.
Ein Karpiel ist auf jeden Fall


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2010)

Die STraßenschäden werden echt immer schlimmer
Mal sehen, wie besch***** sie das alles flicken werden. wie gut, dass wir raues gelände gewöhnt sind

EDIT: Weiß einer wie das Wetter die tage werden soll? Ich meine gehört zu haben, es soll wieder schnee geben:kotz:


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2010)

euch sind die straßenflicken doch fast egal, fahre mal mit dem motorrad über nasses betumen!!! schwup und man liegt. vor allem, wenn man die strecke nicht kennt und auf einmal in der kurve eine riesen bitumenlarche ist. ein test eines motorradmagazins hat bestätigt, dass nasses betumen so viel haftung, wie eis hat. prost malzeit!


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2010)

Tja....immer schön langsam, lieber Nicolo
Aber viel Bitumen, bedeutet viel Bitumen, das man klauen und auf die Felge schmieren kann


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> euch sind die straßenflicken doch fast egal, fahre mal mit dem motorrad über nasses betumen!!! schwup und man liegt. vor allem, wenn man die strecke nicht kennt und auf einmal in der kurve eine riesen bitumenlarche ist. ein test eines motorradmagazins hat bestätigt, dass nasses betumen so viel haftung, wie eis hat. prost malzeit!


Deswegen bevorzuge ich das Zweirad abseits der straßen
außerdem kippen die heute doch eh nur noch splitt in die schlaglöcher


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2010)

hast du ne ahnung


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Februar 2010)

also bei uns schon, dann stehn da immer so 3wochen diese "achtung rollsplitt" schilder.
kann sein, das manm das in schleswig-holstein und hamburg anders macht

naja, ich geh jetzt off


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2010)

den rollsplitt macht man über den bitumen


----------



## knallerkay (8. Februar 2010)

joa, das mit dem motorrad und dem scheiss geflicke der strassen kenne ich. macht wirklich keinen psass. bei dem wetter hab ich schon wieder fast vergessen das es ja auch noch was mit motor und 2 rädern gibt. da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie man da durch kommt diesen sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2010)

was hast du für eine maschine? gedrosselt oder offen... ?


----------



## knallerkay (8. Februar 2010)

ne Z750 mit 98PS. also eher offen. 

und selbst?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2010)

ZZR 600 E , von 98ps auf 34 gedrosselt. also ab 8000 umdrehungen macht sie dicht. auch wenn sie ab da erst richtige geräusche entwickelt  da wo sie normalerweise loslegen würde, gibt sie auf^^


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2010)

macht aber nichts, hat seine, schon ausgreitzten, gründe, warum sie nur 34ps haben soll solange man nicht non stop am überholen ist, geht es ja auch, oder man im gebirge ist. schaltarbeit halt.


----------



## knallerkay (9. Februar 2010)

Ja, da haste recht!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2010)

Ick globe ick gönn mir nen Satz Spikereifen, wa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2010)

hast dir ja früh überlegt. 

billiger sind alte runter gefahrene reifen, dann durch ein paar stollen kleinere nägel von innen durchhauen und zwei schichten panzerband im innenmantel drüber, damit der schlauch sich nicht an den köpfen verletzt. die überlangen spitzen mit der kneifzange abknipsen


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2010)

Soviel Zeit habe ich jetzt auch nicht.
Es soll ja nochmal kalt werden. 2 Wochen haben wir mindestens noch was von dem Eis.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2010)

na prima


----------



## bikesandmore (9. Februar 2010)

Moihoin. 

ich glaub die idee mit den spikereifen greif ich mal auf, und bau mir am wochenende mal welche. 

Abgesehn davon, nimmt mein Rad langsam gestallt an. Fox 36 ist unterwegs, und mein eigen-geschenk zum geburtstag auch. 

Drin sind, Reset Racing Wan.5 in rot, Sixpack Cog Ring Klemme, und Truvativ Team Carbon stütze. 

Was meint ihr, wann man wieder ordentlich im trockenen fahren kann?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2010)

Trocken ist es doch Also hau rein


----------



## bikesandmore (9. Februar 2010)

also ich weiß nicht wies auswärts ist, aber bei uns schneits immernoch, und der schnee ist ziemlich nass und schwer -.-'


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2010)

also in hh horn ist der schnee ziehlich trocken und flüschig


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2010)

Hier total vereist. Ich bin in den letzten 5 Tagen öfter mit dem Rad gestürzt als die ganze letzte Saison bei DH und FR.
Sag mal Nicolo: Hast du einen gerade nicht benutzten 222er Dämpfer bei dir rumfliegen?


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2010)

mit den stürzen geht es mir genauso. nein, leider habe ich keinen 222er dämpfer hier liegen, aber 2 federgabeln, die zum verkauf stehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2010)

Danke, gerade kein Bedarf Mein Travis sollte morgen oder Donnerstag kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian_175 (10. Februar 2010)

mein trek is am Montag angekommen. Richtig geiles Teil aber bei diesem Wetter kann man Testfahrt vergessen. War kurz am Alsterhang aber musste Bergab noch in die Pedale treten...
Bild kommt noch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Februar 2010)

So leute ich bin die nächste zeit ertsmal nicht drin weil ich mich irgendwie in keine seite mehr einloggen kann , bis auf gmx da komm ich noch rein nach einer viertel std ladezeit , bin auch nur kurz bei einem kollegen drin.
@daddel : Sorry mit dem laufrad muß es leider erst noch warten , bin gerade aus dem Krankenhaus zurück - Bänderriß der außenbänder am Rechten Sprunggelenk . Und nen laufrad tragen und 2 Krücken schaffe ich nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2010)

@banshee: Ach du ******* Was hast du gemacht? Auf alle Fälle gute und schnelle Besserung!!
Gabel da


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Februar 2010)

Hier wird weder Geräumt noch gestreut , Ausgerutscht , Fuß Verdeht und auf Fuß und Knöchel gefallen , soooooo bin Raus


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2010)

Auwei. Da wird sich jemand bei der Krankenkasse für die Rechnung bedanken.


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Februar 2010)

oO, wünsche dir gute besserung, das mit dem Laufrad hat gewiss zeit.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ick globe ick gönn mir nen Satz Spikereifen, wa.


Ich will auch, wäre da nicht das Geld
  Ich zwar welches, nur will ich es nicht ausgeben Ich habe schon wieder so viel ausgegeben in letzter zeit



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Soviel Zeit habe ich jetzt auch nicht.
> Es soll ja nochmal kalt werden. 2 Wochen haben wir mindestens noch was von dem Eis.


 Ja leider, die Enduro Challange wird wohl in Schnee fallen



			
				banshee-driver schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird weder Geräumt noch gestreut , Ausgerutscht , Fuß Verdeht und auf Fuß und Knöchel gefallen , soooooo bin Raus


Ich habe mich zum glück noch nicht abgepackt
aber di wünsche ich gute besserung



bikesandmore schrieb:


> Moihoin.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Was meint ihr, wann man wieder ordentlich im trockenen fahren kann?


Hmm, so Anfang März würde ich mal partout sagen, wenn nicht sogar erst in den Osterferien
:kotz:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










naja, abwarten und teetrinken


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2010)

Hir ist ja ganichst mehr los???
Naja.

Malte, du hast ja die Freeride 02/09,
kann ich mir die mal fürn paar tage leihen?
Ich wäre morgen in Buchholz


----------



## bikesandmore (11. Februar 2010)

mein packet kam heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (11. Februar 2010)

frag was, ich antworte etwas


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2010)

Das Rot der Sixpack Klemme sieht einfach nur genial aus
Ist das gleiche rot, wie vorbau(raptor x os) und lenker(menace os) auch haben, oder?!
FInde die farb einfach nur genial

@daddel: na gut ich frag was
warum ist er off gegangen, nachdem ich was gepostet habe?


----------



## bikesandmore (11. Februar 2010)

ich denke mal, das es die selbe farbe ist. immhin ists ja der selbe herstellt


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Februar 2010)

malte: was hab ich zum thema travis gesagt? du wolltest mir ja nicht glauben, jetzt haste den murks^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> malte: was hab ich zum thema travis gesagt? du wolltest mir ja nicht glauben, jetzt haste den murks^^


und das alles kannst du nur anhand der signatur sagen, wow
habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass das wetter nicht nach meinem geschmack ist?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Februar 2010)

nope, aber ich habe informationen, die du nicht hast  

da ich im Fahrwerkstuner thread aktiv bin, sehe ich mal, was du nicht siehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2010)

So habe ich was zum tunen....
@Blom: Ja kannste haben. Wir müssen uns nur irgendwann treffen, sag mal ne Zeit.
Spikereifen gibts übrigens nicht mehr. Sind in ganz Deutschland, bei allen Großhändlern und auch allern Herstellern ausverkauft. Dem Rest von Europa gehts nicht besser....


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Februar 2010)

also doch meinen vorschlag in gang setzen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> So habe ich was zum tunen....
> @Blom: Ja kannste haben. Wir müssen uns nur irgendwann treffen, sag mal ne Zeit.
> Spikereifen gibts übrigens nicht mehr. Sind in ganz Deutschland, bei allen Großhändlern und auch allern Herstellern ausverkauft. Dem Rest von Europa gehts nicht besser....


Wenn ich mitm zug zum tanzen fahre, bin ich um 17:05h am bahnhof in buchholz
wenn das geht für dich
dann kann ich das mit den spikes ja rausnehmen, danke für den hinweis


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2010)

@Daddel: Wahrscheinlich Mal schauen, ob ich Lust habe.
Die Travis läuft jetzt übrigens ganz gut=>siehe IG
@Blom: Passt!


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2010)

Gut, geht sonst auch noch folgendes:
10min früher in suerhop am bahnhof
ich komm an die tür und dann reichste mir das heft kurz rein
dann musste nicht ganz so weit laufen


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2010)

Passt schon mit Buchhholz *HBF*. Habe morgen Nachmittag nix vor und ein kurzer Spaziergang tut sicher gut. Dann kann man evtl. noch etwas quatschen oder so....


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2010)

Gut, ich muss dann aber zum bus
Die neue Freeride kommt schon am 24.2. nicht erst am 3.3.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2010)

Egal. Hab kein Geld


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

I AM BACK !!! Geht ja mal gar nicht wie wenig hier geschrieben wird wenn ich nicht da bin ! Jetzt ist schluss mit faul herumliegen leute .... Jetzt wird wieder ordentlich geschrieben . Fand die Freeride 02/10 aber nicht so dicke:-( hab ich schon erwähnt das mich das warten auf den rahmen total ankotzt ?


----------



## ChristophC (12. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das Rot der Sixpack Klemme sieht einfach nur genial aus
> Ist das gleiche rot, wie vorbau(raptor x os) und lenker(menace os) auch haben, oder?!
> FInde die farb einfach nur genial
> 
> ...



Jop alles gleich bei Sixpack:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

Hey Shadow .... Will am wochenende ne 400 euro bestellung bei crc machen , muß auch die code vorne und hinten kurzen und entlüften , hab jetzt gelesen in meinen manual das beim bleed kit alles dabei ist um auch die leitung zu kürzen . Ist das korrekt ? Kennst ja das bleed kit


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2010)

Ja, es ist alles dabei. Neue Leitungsnippel und Quetschhülsen, zumindest 2 Stück. Die Leitung kannst du mit einem guten Seitenschneider oder einem Cutter schneiden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ja, es ist alles dabei. Neue Leitungsnippel und Quetschhülsen, zumindest 2 Stück. Die Leitung kannst du mit einem guten Seitenschneider oder einem Cutter schneiden.


Also reicht ein bleed kit zum kürzen und entlüften von beiden bremsen ? Hab hier zur not noch eine verschlossene dose ate dot 4


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2010)

Ja, reicht definitiv. Sonst habe ich hier auch noch Nippel und Quetschhülsen rumfliegen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ja, reicht definitiv. Sonst habe ich hier auch noch Nippel und Quetschhülsen rumfliegen.



Ok danke


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

@christophc: schöne Bars haste da!  
                   aber sag mal ... aus Mönchen Gladbach, fährste bei uns hier im flachen Norden zu gast oder ...  ? 

@ all: ich bin aufgewachsen (und kenn da n paar Stellen) in Poppenbüttel und Umgebung, die etwas mehr zu bieten haben als zB der Stadtpark ^^ aber wer mehr kennt und mich gerne mal mitnimmt, ich lausche 

die neue Freeride, also die 1/10 ? cool =]

bei mir war das mit Spikereifen leider auch nix wegen der Knete 

aber mit meinem Muddy Marys fährt's sich erstaunlich gut!

Ich freu mich, mit euch bald hier Runden zu drehen!

bis denn


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

kann ich auch nur bestätigen mit den muddy marys


was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir sobalt der schnee weg ist eine freeride-streetsession starten?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @christophc: schöne Bars haste da!
> aber sag mal ... aus Mönchen Gladbach, fährste bei uns hier im flachen Norden zu gast oder ...  ?
> 
> @ all: ich bin aufgewachsen (und kenn da n paar Stellen) in Poppenbüttel und Umgebung, die etwas mehr zu bieten haben als zB der Stadtpark ^^ aber wer mehr kennt und mich gerne mal mitnimmt, ich lausche
> ...



Was nennst denn dein eigen ? Stadtpark hab ich auch mal gehört aber aus puren reden hören da hin zu fahren war ich immer zu faul für


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

Street klingt gut daddel , gehört hab ich schnee gibts bis april


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (12. Februar 2010)

ich bin dabei, mitm neuen bmx-fully


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> kann ich auch nur bestätigen mit den muddy marys
> 
> 
> was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir sobalt der schnee weg ist eine freeride-streetsession starten?


bin dabei

@shadow: ich bring dir auch deine goggle wieder mit


----------



## Jay Norco (12. Februar 2010)

mhm nehme ich das gefederte bmx oder das nicht gefederte bmx?


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

würd mich mit anderen trails auch interessieren. wenn ich infos bekomme, nenn ich meine  (siehe meine bilder)


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

@ banshee: meinste mich? mein Freerider ist 'n Cheetah, und "mein" Revier ist das Alstertal - da bin ich aufgewachsen und kenn schöne Strecken ... auch wenn sie wie bereits gesagt nciht sooo heftig sind, aber halt besser als die flache Plane. 
 ach, der Stadtpark ist für Grillen und Chillen geil, aber mehr als rumgurken kann man da nicht. 

für mich ist das je nicht sooo weit  jetzt wohn ich Bramfeld, also noch dichter.

@daddelmann:  jub. aber sag mal, was meisnt mit Streetsession? also Urban-Style ? oder einfach in der City rumcruisen?
Bin aber gerne dabei, was auch immer ansteht 

 dennsen


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

dachte cruisen und dann trails ansteuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

@JAy Norco    klaar, das gefederte BMX  - dann seh ich so eins endlich mal in echt, seh immer nur ungefederte 


so, also mir ist der schnee latte, muss man zwar mehr danach putzen, waschen und so, aber bringt auch Spaß 

@daddel, ich kuck mir mal deine Bilder an ... kommst wohl aus'm Süden von der Elbe ? da könnst mich geeerne mal rumführen, war mit'm  Bike erst einmal in den Harburger Bergen, da wurde ich aber geführt und hab kein Plan mehr,wie wo und so ... war außerdem noch mit dem AllMountain und mein "Guide" ist nicht so fit wie ich ... also war reines rumheizen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

geeeil! ja, wenn wir n Termin organisiert kriegen, bin ich dabei! (so jetzt zu den Fotos)


----------



## bikesandmore (12. Februar 2010)

bmx fully.. unsere OMG!-Teamräder

ist eig. nichts anderes als n 135mm fully mit 51cm oberrohr


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

nöööö, i kömm ösm östn


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2010)

Daddel kommt aus dem hohen Nord-Osten
Streetsession mit Trails hinterher finde ich gut, Blankenese/Treppenviertel wäre auch nochmal geil für ne Session. Aber lieber unter der Woche.
Auf richtig Street (also nur in der Stadt) hätte ich aber auch mal wieder Lust (auch eher unter der Woche).


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

@hamburgerberg :wenn du nen bänderriss hast frag ich dich nochmal nach dem schnee  
@Shadow: blankenase ist mal nen super vorschlägtec bin ich mit an bord


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

nei, i bi ösm östn mi jöngs. jüs u jöy könn mi siöscher bistöätige, dös i ösm töfen ösm kömm. i sei sögor en böauer


----------



## bikesandmore (12. Februar 2010)

amen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

Wo kriege ich in hamburg das blaue buch her ? Von parktool


----------



## bikesandmore (12. Februar 2010)

bei cnc brauchst du wohl garnicht erst anfrage. ich würd mich aufs gute alte internet verlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Daddel kommt aus dem hohen Nord-Osten
> Streetsession mit Trails hinterher finde ich gut, Blankenese/Treppenviertel wäre auch nochmal geil für ne Session. Aber lieber unter der Woche.
> Auf richtig Street (also nur in der Stadt) hätte ich aber auch mal wieder Lust (auch eher unter der Woche).


naja, unter der woche kommt drauf an welchen tag, mittwochs habe ich z.B keine zeit

ach, du wolltest ja cossacks haben, ne
dann bring einfach ne dtick mit und ich mach dir alle drei rauf
bekommste dann mirt der Freeride zusammen wieder
so, ich mach mich jetzt fertig
bis nahhre am buchholzer hbf


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> bei cnc brauchst du wohl garnicht erst anfrage. ich würd mich aufs gute alte internet verlassen


Deswegen frag ich , die schweine machen nicht auf


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem sächsischen Akzent üben wir aber nochmal Daddel
Ich geh jetzt mein neues Travissetup testen. langsam nervts. Hatte die Gabel alleine wegen der Zugstufe schon 6 Mal auf


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

ouha, in Blankenese und Treppenviertel war ich viel unterwegs - zu der Zeit hatte ich aber nur meine alte Gurke  damit war das Hardcore, urban Freeride mit der Gurke ... ständig Angst, ob die Gabel bricht oder so  

ja also klingt verdammt gut! Unter der Woche ? ... mit mir geht das nur solange es Tageslicht gibt, weil an meiner Maschine habe ich keine Lampe ... und für den Integralhelm habe ihc noch nichts ... 

@bikesandmore: okay, aber so eins hab ich leider noch nicht gesehn 

@banshee:  na ich hab bisher Glück gehabt, kein Bänderriss, nix ... naja, okay, Blaue Flecken und so, aber nix größeres.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

hehe 

also heute kann ich leider auch nciht mehr  ... aber wegen Sonntag, lasst nochma kucken


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte iegntlich an Ferien oder so....


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

aso, je egal, ich bin immer dabei, wenn ich nicht grad arbeiten muss 

 ach, und je nachdem wo das ist, komm ich vorbeigeradelt, mit dem Auto oder mit Öffentlichen ... daher muss ich dann wissen, wo eure Spots sind bzw wo man sich treffen kann


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

Hey hamburgert! Hab in nen anderen thread dein cheetah gesehen .... Hat was  schicke gabel  wie siehts mit der code aus ? Genug power ? Hab auch die 5er aber hab noch luft drin vorn


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

Hey malte, ich habe heute eine travis feder eingebaut - silber. ist schon relativ weich, aber es geht, solange man genug progression hat, ist jetzt nicht wirklich viel weicher als die orginalen 888 federn. zumindens für erste kurze ritte reichts alle male. hatte die noch aus zeiten meiner stance und habe die bei akira geschickt bekommen. wog damals aber noch 12kg weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

Speicht hier jemand neue räder ein ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2010)

Klar...


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

ich eigentlich nur für mich selbst, wenn ich knapp bei kasse bin und die zeit habe. beides momentan nicht der fall. für andere eigentlich super ungerne, weil ich nicht besonders geübt bin und schnell mal eine felge kaputt gespannt ist. 

malte wird jetzt bestimmt gegenstimme erheben aber ich habe einfach zu wenig erfahrungen für andere





malte, welche federhärte hast du in der travis???


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2010)

Die normale (rote) Feder.

Und zu den Laufrädern: Du hast recht, man kann wirklich schnell Macken produzieren. Wenn ich mit hochwertigen felgen arbeite, nehme ich mir auch doppelt soviel Zeit, wie wenn ich ne Zac 2000 aufspeiche.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

Ach man .... Weiß nicht ob ich mir auch noch das einspeichen leisten kann . Kommt ja auch noch so nen schweine teurer lenker :-(


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

also wenn du dir mit deiner federhärte sicher bist, dann könnte ich dir vorschlagen 50% deiner (neuen) travis feder zu zahlen, wenn ich deine so abstauben kann. also sozusagen zahlen wir beide dann den halben preis - oder?  mathe war nie meine stärke. du hast doch dein abi nun fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

kostet bei hibike 25 + 5 euro versand. 

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...3&method=m_page&pageID=1_m_2148_1_2&cluster=2


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mich da drauf einlassen, allerdings müsste ich dann erst ausprobieren, ob die harte besser passt. Sonst bleibe ich halt drauf sitzen.
Hart ist bei Hibike leider aus


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

ahhh, ich dachte das hättest du schon. da hast du wohl sicher recht. das sollte man machen


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Februar 2010)

hast du mal mit dem christoph von akira tuning gesprochen? der ist wohl manitou fachmann nummer eins. der kann dir mit der federhärte ganz sicher weiterhelfen


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte auf jeden Fall mal fragen, welche passen würde. Wird sofort erledigt.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

@banshee: danke für's Schmeicheln  
japs! die code5 fetzt!!! 5e ? code 5e kenn ich nicht 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=145468
hast auch ne Totem?  ich kuck bei dir gleich ma =]


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @banshee: danke für's Schmeicheln
> japs! die code5 fetzt!!! 5e ? code 5e kenn ich nicht
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=145468
> hast auch ne Totem?  ich kuck bei dir gleich ma =]


Ne hast dich verlesen  hab auch ne 5 er  ne meine gabel ist etwas massiver


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

.. ach und tutmir leid, das kann ich nicht ...  (also Einspeichen) ...

aber viel Glück, wnens passt helf ich sonst und lern dazu ;D

 gutes gelingen soweit, bis denn


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2010)

XD jaaa ... stimmt - aber nettes Gefährt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Sagt mal wie sind die preise fürs einspeichen inkl. ? Hab mal in einem shop gefragt und die wollten zwischen 40 und 50 euro haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (13. Februar 2010)

das ist nicht teuer, solange der shop das ordentlich macht, oder malte?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Toll .... Dann krieg ich das bike schon wieder nicht fertig und es verschiebt sich um weitere 2 wochen ..... Ok danke


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Februar 2010)

einspeichen dauert aber auch wirklich super lange und viel gefühl ist gefragt. ich würde sagen das komplexeste ist gabelbau und dämpferbau, dann kommt rahmenbau, und dann laufradbau. 

kannst den malte ja ne nette pm schicken und fragen, ob er das nicht günstiger machen würde. ABER ICH WILL IHN NICHT VERPFLICHTEN ODER SOWAS, ich weiß auch nicht, ob er das machen würde. nur ideen, wenn nein, dann ist das sicher auch okay


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> einspeichen dauert aber auch wirklich super lange und viel gefühl ist gefragt. ich würde sagen das komplexeste ist gabelbau und dämpferbau, dann kommt rahmenbau, und dann laufradbau.
> 
> kannst den malte ja ne nette pm schicken und fragen, ob er das nicht günstiger machen würde. ABER ICH WILL IHN NICHT VERPFLICHTEN ODER SOWAS, ich weiß auch nicht, ob er das machen würde. nur ideen, wenn nein, dann ist das sicher auch okay



Ne er meinte ja bei hochwertigeren felgen macht er es nur ungern und das ist ja auch ok , werd eben erst märz fertig


----------



## Julian_175 (13. Februar 2010)

hier mein Trek. Kommen jedoch noch andere Pedalen dran.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Schick  aber wäre nicht ganz meine wahl . Ja mit den pedalen hast aber recht


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Februar 2010)

Hey Malte, heute nachmittag zeitz und lust?
so um 3h poder so irgendwo treffen und ne runde drehen?


----------



## schläferchriz (13. Februar 2010)

nochmal zum blauen buch von parktool....
das gibts bei fahrrad pagels in horn


----------



## bikesandmore (13. Februar 2010)

moin moin,

ich war gestern malwieder auf der alster. der grip war genial 

also wenn sie noch bis ende Feb. zugefroren ist, muss ich auf jeden mitm Rad drauf! Wer wär dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

brauch mal ganz schnell hilfe , bin am bestellen . Die Gripp-Shift schalter von Sram , wie sieht es denn da mit dem Griff aus , ist ja nur so nen kurzes stück. soll das alles sein ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Februar 2010)

heyo 

@bikes and more: wooow - sind denn da noch viele drauf ? wie dick ist denn das eis ? weil ich geh/fahr seeehr gern drauf, aber so 17 cm sollte es für mich schon offiziel haben! Hab gehört, das jemand vor 2 Wochen ca in die Alster eingebrochen sei  da will ich dann umso mehr aufpassen, wenn ich da wieder Bunnyhops mach 
also prinzipiel sehr gerne, aber erst wenn ich seh, dass das Eis viele Leutchen hält und irgendwie offiziel als >15 cm Eisdicke befundn wird. da geh ich nicht nach dem Prinzip "ride or die"  

@bloefontain: doof, ich komm grad erst von der Arbeit nach haus ... zu spät ...

@all: haltet ihr nochma Rücksprache vor Treffen? wie läuft das hier generell? da ich von Bramfeld aus bis dorthin laut HVV ne Stunde brauche 
aber für die Harburger Berg,


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Februar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> brauch mal ganz schnell hilfe , bin am bestellen . Die Gripp-Shift schalter von Sram , wie sieht es denn da mit dem Griff aus , ist ja nur so nen kurzes stück. soll das alles sein ?




tut mir leid, keine Ahnung 

ich hab Trigger und will NIE wieder drehgriff (wie meine alte gurke) ...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Februar 2010)

hi - sorry, sind wohl alle unterwegs und ich kann dir da nicht helfen


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Februar 2010)

bin gerade wieder gekommen. was willst du den mit grip shift? das sind doch drehgriffschalter. dann sind das nur kurze teile, die in die griffe übergehen sollten. 

ps, das trek ist schnieke. eine solo air oder coil totem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

kann ich nen kurzes x9 schaltwerk mit einer kassettenkapazität von 11-32 fahren ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Februar 2010)

@dadel:  ... ja aso, so hät ich das auch gesagt ... aber ...
@banshee: ich gewähr keine Garantie, aber ich wüsst nicht, was ein Schaltwerk mit dem Dreh- oder Trigger-Schalter zu tun hat. Die Casette müsste meines Wissens nach kein Problem darsellen. Ich fahr sogar ne 11-34er auf meinem AM.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2010)

Kommt auf die Übersetzung vorne an und daruaf ob du vor dem Schalten nachdenkst. Groß-Groß ist beid er Kombi schwierig. 

So, ich geh radfahren.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Februar 2010)

viel Spaß  -  und nur zuletzt steht morgen, nech ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Übersetzung vorne an und daruaf ob du vor dem Schalten nachdenkst. Groß-Groß ist beid er Kombi schwierig.
> 
> So, ich geh radfahren.


Ich war schon radfahren


----------



## bikesandmore (13. Februar 2010)

@HaBe: Also gestern warn doch recht viele aufm Eis, und ich bin der meinung ich hätte im Radio auch wieder was vom Alstervergnügen gehört! 

Also ich würds einfach mal wagen, aber mein rad ist ja leider nochnicht fertig -.-'


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Aber shadow vergess die ritterrüstung nicht


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> viel Spaß  -  und nur zuletzt steht morgen, nech ?


was ist morgen?



Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Aber shadow vergess die ritterrüstung nicht


wieso, was warum häää?
oder meinste er soll nicht ohne protektoren biken gehen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Ja natürlich , es sei denn er will so kurz vor der edc was riskieren


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2010)

@Banshee: Ums Abi mache ich mir da mehr sorgen

@Blom: Morgen Brunsberg oder Pferdekopf rocken? So gegen 14:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Wieso Shadow ? Wackelkandidat ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2010)

Ne, aber bald sind Prüfungen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Aber wirst es bestimmt nicht auf die leichte schulter nehmen und ein versagen riskieren . Deswegen schaffst es bestimmt . Wer hat eigentlich behauptet das crc günstiger sei als andere ? Is mir schleierhaft ....


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Februar 2010)

warum bald erst? in hamburg sind wir montag o dienstag komplett mit allem durch^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Aber wirst es bestimmt nicht auf die leichte schulter nehmen und ein versagen riskieren . Deswegen schaffst es bestimmt . Wer hat eigentlich behauptet das crc günstiger sei als andere ? Is mir schleierhaft ....


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2010)

Niedersachsen schreibt erst im April.
@Banshee: CRC ist bei einigen Sachen günstiger, aber nicht bei allen. Shimpanso zB. ist total teuer.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Macht Shadow nicht in hamburg abi ?
ne von den gelben hab ich mich jetzt komplett abgewandt . Die hatten ja nicht mal trigger oder grip shift für x9 oder xo hinten . Total traurig .


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2010)

Ne in NDS.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ne in NDS.



ach so .... Dann hast ja noch zeit . Kannst ja mit nem skidu zur prüfung fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> was ist morgen?
> 
> 
> wieso, was warum häää?
> oder meinste er soll nicht ohne protektoren biken gehen?





sooorry, ich hab mich vertan!
ich bin auch gleich im Bett XD

@bikes and more: ach, ja dann werf ich mal bei HH1 oder so wieder die Lauschern ... wenn wär ja geil, ich war ja 2 Tage drauf und fands toll =]
also wnen so 17 cm oder mehr, pm mich penetrant 

das mit deinem Rad kriegen wir hin - oder nimmst n andres ...
das wird scho


@Bloemfontein: ja, ich hab mich wie gesagt vertan 
wollt dieses WE unbedingt die Harburger Berge rocken und unter nem anderen Tread (HAMBURG Harburger Berge) habe ich mich auf "morgen 12 Uhr" verabredet  -  kommt doch gerne auch, soll ne entspannte Tour sein, und da ich mich da nciht auskenne und bisher die einzige Option "mit Guide" war, hab ich zugesagt.

also, ich freu mich Jungs 

bis dennsn - ps: werd so gegen 9 aufstehn und beim Frühstück kann ich noch schnell organisiern, wenn wer von euch dabei sein will 

aber das wird schon alles,
ich freu mich riesig auf verschenite HarburgerBerge


-> und ach and die Truppe:  alles Liebe zum Valentinstag


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> sooorry, ich hab mich vertan!
> ich bin auch gleich im Bett XD
> 
> @bikes and more: ach, ja dann werf ich mal bei HH1 oder so wieder die Lauschern ... wenn wär ja geil, ich war ja 2 Tage drauf und fands toll =]
> ...



also ich glaub du hast ein schreib-bedürfnis  für ne entspannte tour kannst mich in ungefähr 2 wochen auch mal fragen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Februar 2010)

ich will mich hier nicht als Neuling unbeliebt machen, sondern Leuts kennen lernen zum gemeinsamen Biken- und weil ich mit Arbeit im Moment eh ne komplizierte Situation hab, ist das ne nette Abwechslung. 

 na dann bis in paar Wochen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ich will mich hier nicht als Neuling unbeliebt machen, sondern Leuts kennen lernen zum gemeinsamen Biken- und weil ich mit Arbeit im Moment eh ne komplizierte Situation hab, ist das ne nette Abwechslung.
> 
> na dann bis in paar Wochen


Quatsch .... Von unbeliebt machen kann hier keine rede sein , sonst bin ich immer der der viel schreibt . Und vor dir war ich der neuling  aber mit arbeit ist es bei mir auch so ne sache zur zeit


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Februar 2010)

@Banschee:  ja, is schon sch... wa ?!
 ich schlag mir nun den Magen noch gaaanz voll, dann muss ich auch schon los 

gutes Gelingen, bis Nachher  und danke , schön zu hören.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2010)

Nochmal, damit es nicht stecken Bleibt: Philipp, gleich fahren gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2010)

Ne sorry, meine Mom hat geburtstag und wir bekommen besuch
ich wäre aber dabei gewesen, ich ahbe richtig bock, kann aber nicht
tut mir leid

dienstag vielleicht?


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Februar 2010)

habt ihr auch dienstag frei???

ich leider mittwoch


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2010)

Klar. Habe um 17:00 Schulschluss


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2010)

AU ja, im pulverschnee nen nightride
hast du nächstes wochenende zeit? oder donnerstag?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2010)

Bleibt abzuwarten. Meine Planung ist im Moment nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2010)

ok, dann sprechen wir die tage nochmal darüber

PS: die neue goggle ist echt gut 
aber warum funzt dieser verdammte bilder upload net mehr


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

Wie lange braucht hi bike zum liefern bei vorkasse ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn alles da ist 3-5 Tage.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

Die werden das geld denk ich mal dienstag haben . Dann wird es wohl nix mit nächster woche . So langsam könnte der rahmen auch mal an land kommen :-(


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2010)

Wenns Dienstag da ist, kann es gut sein, dass er Mittwoch raus geht. Dann ist es spätestens Samstag da, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

Irre ich mich oder wird es irgendwie milder ? Is mehr schmelzwasser auf den straßen


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Februar 2010)

weil wir wieder salz haben, darum. hat nichts mit den temparaturen zu tun


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Februar 2010)

ich weiß, das war jetzt die falsche antwort... sehe ich genauso, aber leider wahr^^ zumindens bei mir im östn, dör wörn durschgehnd minus groade


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

Als ich zur bank war heut fand ich es von den tempi her recht angenehm. Dann hatte ich ja doch recht  . Kann jemand original verpackte sram straight jacket schaltzug mit edelstahlzügen für vorne gebrauchen ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2010)

Also bei uns wird die Straße nicht gesalzen und es ista uch Schmelzwasser da.


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Februar 2010)

seit mir nicht böse, mein daddy hat winterdienst, nur weil man sie nicht sieht, dass sie auf den straßen sind, heißt es nicht, dass die straßen gesalzen sind. ich verpreche euch, dass die straßen es sind.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

daddelmann schrieb:


> seit mir nicht böse, mein daddy hat winterdienst, nur weil man sie nicht sieht, dass sie auf den straßen sind, heißt es nicht, dass die straßen gesalzen sind. Ich verpreche euch, dass die straßen es sind.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2010)

Ich rede von der Straße vor unserem Haus

So wies im Moment aussieht, kann es sein, dass unsere Harzexkurison Anfang April flach fällt


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Februar 2010)

wobei ich sagen muss, dass meine erfahrungen täglich wieder bestätigen, dass in der stadt 0,5 -1,5° wärmer ist, als bei mir uff de lönde. aber für malte dürfte das nicht zutreffen, ihr bauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wobei ich sagen muss, dass meine erfahrungen täglich wieder bestätigen, dass in der stadt 0,5 -1,5° wärmer ist, als bei mir uff de lönde. aber für malte dürfte das nicht zutreffen, ihr bauern


Käse-glocken effekt .... Ihr seid doch beide bauern ha ha ha


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Februar 2010)

ich möchte betonen, dass ich luftlienienmäßig halb so weit vom hbf entfernt bin, als malte und genauso weit, wie norderstedt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich möchte betonen, dass ich luftlienienmäßig halb so weit vom hbf entfernt bin, als malte und genauso weit, wie norderstedt



Norderstedt ? Is doch nen kaff und nicht mal hamburg .


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Februar 2010)

haha, hamburg ist ein zusammenschluss aus vielen kaffs


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> haha, hamburg ist ein zusammenschluss aus vielen kaffs


Aber Norderstedt ? Hasse ich ..... Hab da nen paar kunden und wirklich mögen tue ich die ecke wirklich nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2010)

Aber es gibt da ne feine Dirtanlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

Aber dirt kann ich ja nicht fahren dort ,aber arbeiten und deswegen mag ich es trotzdem nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Februar 2010)

=]  heehee -  ich komm ursprünklich aus Poppenbüttel, da kenn ich Norderstedt auch ... aber bei mir mit gemischten Gefühlen ...  auch wenn ich noch nicht Dirt gefahren bin, wenn es da ne Anlage gibt, wäre ich an sich gerne mal da, ausprobieren 

also, bei konkreten Plänen, sprecht mich ruhig mit an, wäre ja doch gern dabei.
Heute war ich mit den aus dem "                                                                                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



HAMBURG Harburger-Berge " -Rubrik unterwegs - 3,5 Std. durch schnee etc gekämpft  da war mein Helm, Protektorenweste und meine Maschine zwar eher overdressed, ich war aber der einzige der keine Probleme in den Harburger Bergen hatte.

Seit gestern habe ich übrigens eine helle Helm-Lampe, die ich seeeehr gerne bei einem Night-ride im Wald / ... GELÄNDE ! ausprobieren möchte  - da wäre ich sehr froh, wenn wir da was organisiert kriegen.

weil ich noch nicht ganz fast mit den Arbeitszeiten habe, könnte man allgemein was arrangieren, keine Frage! 

soooweit erstma von mir, ich freu mcih, mit euch die Tage die Wälder doch hoffentlich nachts unsicher zu machen, bis dann


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> =]  heehee -  ich komm ursprünklich aus Poppenbüttel, da kenn ich Norderstedt auch ... aber bei mir mit gemischten Gefühlen ...  auch wenn ich noch nicht Dirt gefahren bin, wenn es da ne Anlage gibt, wäre ich an sich gerne mal da, ausprobieren
> 
> also, bei konkreten Plänen, sprecht mich ruhig mit an, wäre ja doch gern dabei.
> Heute war ich mit den aus dem "
> ...



3.5 std ? Was wiegt dein bike ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Februar 2010)

18,5 kg


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2010)

Ja da sind harburger berge noch möglich


----------



## knallerkay (15. Februar 2010)

Also bei uns war gestern leichtes tauen angesagt. Bei was um die 0°. Und das auch da wo niemand salzen tut. 


Boah, 18.5 Kilo ist ja auch kein Leichtgewicht. Ich bin immer wieder am stauenen wie viel schwerer die Bikes für härtere Gangart doch sind...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Februar 2010)

ach, geht. meine ganz olle Gurke wiegt über 20 und damit bin ich bis vor 2 Jahren alles gefahren.  Ein wenig Kondition und gut is 

ich kann es ein wenig verstehen, wenn ihr Bock habt, leichte Bikes zu fahren. Ich seh da aber einerseits, dass das meistens teuer ist und dann manchmal einfach nicht so robust. mit meinen 1,90m und 87kg belaste ich ein bike schon ordentlich, dat soll dann auch was aushalten. mein AM fährt sich auf lagen Touren sicherlich leichter und dann könnt ich folglich mehr fahren, aber bisher musste ich wegen Kondition nicht vor anderen Leuten aufhören.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2010)

knallerkay schrieb:


> Also bei uns war gestern leichtes tauen angesagt. Bei was um die 0°. Und das auch da wo niemand salzen tut.
> 
> 
> Boah, 18.5 Kilo ist ja auch kein Leichtgewicht. Ich bin immer wieder am stauenen wie viel schwerer die Bikes für härtere Gangart doch sind...


dann lade ich dich herzlich ein meine 25 kg probe zu fahren


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Februar 2010)

dein Banshee wiegt 25? hätt ich nicht gedacht. aber du kannst damit doch auch gemütlich fahrn, wa  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> dein Banshee wiegt 25? hätt ich nicht gedacht. aber du kannst damit doch auch gemütlich fahrn, wa  ?


Ob es 25 wiegt ist nur ne vermutung da ich keine waage hab sondern nur personen waage und das ist ungenau. Wenn ich gemütlich fahren will kauf ich mir nen shopper , aber keinen 4000 euro Freerider . Kannst zwar keinen std langen Downhill fahren mit höchstgeschwindigkeit aber kurze sprinnst für nen drop oder sprung kannst schon fahren . Allerdings hast dann abends muskelkater in den armen . Wheelie fahren krieg ich mit dem ding bisher aber nicht hin


----------



## knallerkay (15. Februar 2010)

ne, ich glaube ich passe.  erstmal mit meinem hardtail kondi auf bauen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2010)

Ja ich leider auch , blöde festtage blöder schnee und blöde verletzung . Hab überhaupt keine kondition mehr


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2010)

Hey daddel bin bereit für ne übergabe


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich rede von der Straße vor unserem Haus
> 
> So wies im Moment aussieht, kann es sein, dass unsere Harzexkurison Anfang April flach fällt


ICh hoffe ja nicht sonst dreh ich endgültig am rad
leider macht braunlage erst im mai wieder auf

EDIT: es taut überall leicht an, es gibt keinen neuschnee, der die oberfläche abkühlt und die autos und leute erwäremn die viel genutzten wege stärker asl die luft sie abkühl und so tauts leicht auf den straßen und fußwegen


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2010)

Gestern fahren ging garnicht. Habe mehr Zeit auf dem Boden, als auf dem Rad verbracht. Auf dem Puder rutschen die Reifen schlimmer als auf Eis. Da geht nur festhalten und hoffen, dass man weich landet. Auf dem Pferdekopf sind teilweise 1m hohe Schneewellen


----------



## bikesandmore (15. Februar 2010)

einmal zur allgemeinen aufklärung: DIE ALSTER HÄLT  

und dann weil ich mich freue, meine fox ist da


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2010)

Habt ihrs auch Knacken gehört?-Keine Sorge! Das war nur die Kartusche...
Ontopic: Schicke Gabel. Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass meine Travis inzwischen traumhaft läuft?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2010)

Ist das eine VAN ? 
hast du nen vergleich zu einer boxxer bis 09 ? Shadow ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (15. Februar 2010)

@banshee: nope, ist ne rc2 Talas
@shadow: glaub ich dir, ich war auch top zufrieden mit der travis damals


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2010)

Nur einen knappen. Die Boxxer ist nach meinem kurzen Fahreindruck, auch mit weicher Feder, viel passiver. Man merkt die Dämpfung bei der Boxxer stärker, besonders, wenn man langsam unterwegs ist. Ich mag die Travis lieber.


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Februar 2010)

haha insider mit dem knacken 

banshee, also ich kann mittwoch den ganzen tag, wenn du möchtest - ich habe schulfrei.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> @banshee: nope, ist ne rc2 Talas
> @shadow: glaub ich dir, ich war auch top zufrieden mit der travis damals



Ne luftgabel ? :-(
@daddel kdas paßt  
@Shadow : hatte ich auch im auge gehabt vor der boxxer . Versteh aber nicht ganz wieso man die travis herausgenommen hat aus dem program aber nix vergleichbares eingeführt hat


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2010)

@Daddel: Arsch
@banshee: Wenn du die Fox meinst, ja.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Gestern fahren ging garnicht. Habe mehr Zeit auf dem Boden, als auf dem Rad verbracht. Auf dem Puder rutschen die Reifen schlimmer als auf Eis. Da geht nur festhalten und hoffen, dass man weich landet. Auf dem Pferdekopf sind teilweise 1m hohe Schneewellen


also ich finde es ging am samstag
die kleine abfahrt an der seite und der untere teil der vorderen flachen strecke
ich habe mich net einmal gelegt:
die schneewellen sind schlimm im oberen breich, da haste recht
naja, ich gehe nu off, noch HAs machen undso
bis die tage jungs


EDIT:
Ich habe am freitag frei, also wenn du zeit hast können wir biken malte
ich muss nur fürh zurück sein, oder hast du nach der 8.?

@daddel: ich hasse dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe nach der 6. Könnte hinhauen.

Der fiese Schnee ist auch von Sastag auf Sonntag runtergekommen, das ist schon richtig.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (16. Februar 2010)

oh, cool, die Alster hält !  wie dick ist denn das Eis - ich habe leider noch nix gehört.

also heut hab ich nich mehr viel Zeit, morgen könnte man mal kucken ... will aber Abends bei dem DOD - Nightride mitfahren ... meine neue Funzel ausprobieren.


also Kondition ist bei mir nicht wirklich das Thema, ich muss nur den wahren Bunnyhop noch lernen - ich dacht, ich kann den, dabei wurd mir erklärt, dass ich keinen mach ...  aber das üb ich und dann wird dat  - japs  also ich muss eher an der Fahrtechnik zum Freeriden arbeiten 

gut, soweit zu dem. vllt bis morgen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> oh, cool, die Alster hält !  wie dick ist denn das Eis - ich habe leider noch nix gehört.
> 
> also heut hab ich nich mehr viel Zeit, morgen könnte man mal kucken ... will aber Abends bei dem DOD - Nightride mitfahren ... meine neue Funzel ausprobieren.
> 
> ...



Ja an fahrtechnik muß ich auch arbeiten , aber nicht am bunny hop , macht kein sinn für mich . Eher wheelie fahren wegen Droppen


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2010)

Wenn es was gibt, was man nicht braucht, dann den Wheelie. Manual ja, Pedalkicks auch.
Bunnyhop ist eine total wichtige Grundlage, da du dabei lernst das Rad mit den Füßen festzuhalten und zu steuern. Wenn du den nicht kannst, kann es dir ersten passieren, dass du das Rad in der Luft verlierst und zweitens wirst du es nie schaffen richtig zu stylen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn es was gibt, was man nicht braucht, dann den Wheelie. Manual ja, Pedalkicks auch.
> Bunnyhop ist eine total wichtige Grundlage, da du dabei lernst das Rad mit den Füßen festzuhalten und zu steuern. Wenn du den nicht kannst, kann es dir ersten passieren, dass du das Rad in der Luft verlierst und zweitens wirst du es nie schaffen richtig zu stylen.



Mag sein Shadow , aber von style kann ich mir nix kaufen . Hast schonmal nen bunny hop mit 25 kg geschafft ? Bitte zeigen  . Den wheelie zu können halte ich schon für wichtig , für drops mit wenig platz wo du nicht auf geschwindigkeit kommst ist es wichtig . Kann mich noch an meinen ersten drop erinnern .... Schön nose dive von 1,50m von der laderampe -zu wenig geschwindigkeit


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2010)

Da fährst du aber nicht im Sitzen an, sondern trittst im stehen ein oder 2 mal kräftig in die Pedale. Da bezeichne ich nicht als Wheelie. Und sobald dein Rad fertig ist, Bunnyhoppe ich auch gerne mal damit Und du brauchst den Bunny, wie gesagt, nicht blo0ß zum Stylen, sondern auch um das Rad in der Luft unter kontrolle zu halten. Du machst dabei keinen echten bunnyhop, aber der Bewegungsablauf beim aktiven Abspringen ist ganz ähnlich.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Da fährst du aber nicht im Sitzen an, sondern trittst im stehen ein oder 2 mal kräftig in die Pedale. Da bezeichne ich nicht als Wheelie. Und sobald dein Rad fertig ist, Bunnyhoppe ich auch gerne mal damit Und du brauchst den Bunny, wie gesagt, nicht blo0ß zum Stylen, sondern auch um das Rad in der Luft unter kontrolle zu halten. Du machst dabei keinen echten bunnyhop, aber der Bewegungsablauf beim aktiven Abspringen ist ganz ähnlich.



Ja kann machen .... Wenn er auch mal zurück kommt :-( das gewicht ist halt für nen bunny too heavy ..... Style ist mir nicht wichtig , hauptsache ich hab spaß . Aber den weg vom vorderrad bis zum hinterrad mußt du ja dann als wheelie fahren . Also ist mein empfinden


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Februar 2010)

ich wette mit dir wheelie und bunny hop mit dem banshee hinzubekommen  - also ich perobiers 






und bin mir sicher es zu schaffen 

die watte quillt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich wette mit dir wheelie und bunny hop mit dem banshee hinzubekommen  - also ich perobiers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok  ..... 1 meter sollten drin sein oder ? Ha ha ha


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Februar 2010)

hahaha, das sowieso
ich rede von richtigen bunny hops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hahaha, das sowieso
> ich rede von richtigen bunny hops



Dann sagen wir lieber 1,50m , will ja auch recht behalten


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Februar 2010)

jetzt komm ich aber an meine grenzen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön  unterschätze nicht die schwerkraft


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich habe nach der 6. Könnte hinhauen.
> 
> Der fiese Schnee ist auch von Sastag auf Sonntag runtergekommen, das ist schon richtig.


Also huete ging das riochtig gut
Alles schön fest und man konnte, es sei denn man fuhr durch die wellen, richtig speed aufbauen
DIe Brücke konnte man auch richtig geil springen.
ich war gnaze 2,5Std unterwegs. 40min. für die hin- und rückfahrt.
den rest nur da rumgefahren
das hat so laiune gemacht
außerdem wars schön leer.

also freitag wäre sehr passen, da siond nicht aso viele spaziergänger und schlittenfahrer unterwegs.

ich muss leider gleich off


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2010)

1m mit dem Banshee? Will ich sehen. Das schaffe ich bei guter Tagesform mit dem Trialbike.
@Blom: Mal schauen, was Freitag noch so anliegt. Eventuell haben wir Redaktionstreffen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Februar 2010)

Ok, wir lesen uns die Tage ja nochmal.
Schönen Abend noch Jungs


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 1m mit dem Banshee? Will ich sehen. Das schaffe ich bei guter Tagesform mit dem Trialbike.
> @Blom: Mal schauen, was Freitag noch so anliegt. Eventuell haben wir Redaktionstreffen.



Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es geht .... Ist ein männerbike


----------



## bikesandmore (16. Februar 2010)

@Daddel, Paket ist unterwegs


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Februar 2010)

haha, also mit meinem bock schaff ich vielleicht 30-45cm ganz grob geschätzt. 


paket unterwegs? mensch mensch mensch - die leute bei crc haben anscheind eine cnc mentalität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Februar 2010)

Man geh schlafen  hätten sie eine cnc mentalität dann würden sie das paket los schicken wann sie lust hätten


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Februar 2010)

ich mache gerade hausaufgaben, denn ich bin vorhin vom kiez gekommen. war nicht so pralle, deswegen relativ früh zurück. unser schulkomitee hatte räume und dj gemietet, große freiheit.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Februar 2010)

Wie siehts denn aus heute ? Mit einer übergabe ?


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Februar 2010)

ich kann zwischen in 30min losfahren und 15:00 uhr den ganzen tag, wie du magst


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich kann zwischen in 30min losfahren und 15:00 uhr den ganzen tag, wie du magst



Dann mach mal nen vorschlag für mich hinkebein


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Februar 2010)

wie wäre es mit 16:15? örtlich, wie letztes mal?

bin jetzt einkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Februar 2010)

Ok .....


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Februar 2010)

jub, hab meine Hausaufgabe erkannt - sobald das Wetter wegrutschsicher ist, werde ich den richtigen Bunny Hop lernen und üüüüüben ! 

aber wundert mich grad schon, mit dem "Springen" was ich als Bunnyhop glaubte, damit komm ich auch so 30 cm hoch (ohne Gewähr) ... und Standhochsprung müsst doch wie n Bunny schon bei 1 m oder mehr sein, oder ist das schwierig?

 so, ich geh gleich ne Runde Fahren 

ps: wo fahrt ihr heute und wann?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Februar 2010)

sprunghöhe ist abhängig vom bike gewicht und können 
@Shadow: bist anfang märz da ? Dann könntest dich evtl ja mal am monster service wagen ? wenn ich mir die teile noch leisten kann


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Februar 2010)

@Berg: Schweinehopp und Bunnyhop sind grundsätzlich garnicht so verschieden. Dass du mit dem Big Bike aber einen Meter schaffst, halte ich für unrealistisch. Ich komme, wie gesagt, nach 4 Jahren Biken und einem halben Jahr Trial, einen Meter hoch, wenn ich einen guten Tag habe.
@Banshee: Klar, kann ich gerne machen. Wenn du aber neue Dichungen oder Buchsen brauchst, sag bitte rechtzeitig beschied, damit ich die besorgen kann.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Berg: Schweinehopp und Bunnyhop sind grundsätzlich garnicht so verschieden. Dass du mit dem Big Bike aber einen Meter schaffst, halte ich für unrealistisch. Ich komme, wie gesagt, nach 4 Jahren Biken und einem halben Jahr Trial, einen Meter hoch, wenn ich einen guten Tag habe.
> @Banshee: Klar, kann ich gerne machen. Wenn du aber neue Dichungen oder Buchsen brauchst, sag bitte rechtzeitig beschied, damit ich die besorgen kann.



Ach das würdest du auch machen ? Trifft sich gut denn bei den angegeben dichtungen zb hi bike ,bmo steht nicht bei ob es ein kompletter satz ist . Laut evil gibt es ein "Rebuilt kit " aber ich hab noch kein satz mit der bezeichnung gefunden bzw was das kostet. Hat jemand eine nabe übrig ? :-( 150 x 12mm 32 loch ? :-(


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Februar 2010)

@ Lord: nagut ... ja, ich werd dat üben  aber bei meinen ersten 2 drops bisher lief es wie geschmiert - aus ca 180 cm
ich versuche durch eigenständiges "einfach ausprobieren" auch einiges so trail-mäßig zu lernen, weil das einfach zur Fahrsicherheit beitragen kann! Und biken tu ich seit ich mich erinnern kann, viel seit dem ich in die Grundschule kam. Vielleicht kann ich deswegen nicht allzu schlecht mit dem Fahrrad "fahren"   

also mit meinem BigBike habe ich bisher nur halbe Reifenhöhe machen wollen, weil meine Feder im Bein nicht hart genug war. Jetzt will ich nur warten, bis ich ne sichere Stelle habe ^^ aber mit einem Kumpel will ich sowieso mal sehen, dass man mal checkt, wie hoch man gegenseitig kommt oder wie weit wenn ich so n Hopp als Weitsprung quasi versuch  - ich sag euch, ich bin echt gespannt! 

guuuut, na dann bis bald


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Februar 2010)

Ist mir gerade mal eingefallen und frag jetzt mal . Will dieses jahr zur euro bike ! Nur ist es allein irgendwie blöd . Wie sieht es aus ? Ne gruppenreise zur euro ? Shadow ? Daddel ? Hamburgerberg ? Aussagen wie mal schauen zählen nicht


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2010)

Und mich hast du ausgelassen
Ich denke, das wird für uns schüler sehr schlecht egehn, da wir uns keine woche frei nehmen können und ein oder zwei tgae reichen auf garantie nicht aus um alles anzugucken, was man sehen will
außredem kann ein schüler, der wie ich nebenbei evtl. auch noch spart, sowas nicht mal eben lesiten. die nehmen auf garantie hochsaisonpreise für die zeit


@Shadow: wie siehts aus mit morgen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Und mich hast du ausgelassen
> Ich denke, das wird für uns schüler sehr schlecht egehn, da wir uns keine woche frei nehmen können und ein oder zwei tgae reichen auf garantie nicht aus um alles anzugucken, was man sehen will
> außredem kann ein schüler, der wie ich nebenbei evtl. auch noch spart, sowas nicht mal eben lesiten. die nehmen auf garantie hochsaisonpreise für die zeit
> 
> ...


War keine absicht , kam nur nicht auf deinen nick . Weiß ja gar nicht wann das genaue datum dafür ist . Preis mäßig wäre ja ne gruppenkarte sinnvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2010)

ansich würde ich schon gerne mal hin, aber ist immer mit zeit und geld verbunden...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ansich würde ich schon gerne mal hin, aber ist immer mit zeit und geld verbunden...


Kann ja einer mal schauen was die fahrt kostet und der eintritt . Beides als gruppe . Das würde lustig werden


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2010)

Ich gucks nicht nach

WO ist Shadow mein Schatzi? Wir müssen das doch noch besprechen, wegen morgen Naja, im moment siehts eher nach FAIL aus, mit dem regen und plusgraden:kotz:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Februar 2010)

Ja dann lassen wir es halt mit messe .... Ist ja wahnsinn die begeisterung hier


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2010)

Ich würde da auch schon gerne mal hin, nur werde ich nächstes schuljahr noch weniger zeit haben(10.klasse--> qualifikationsstufe [oder so ähnlich]) und mein geld werde ich wohl dann immernoch für nen Freerider sparen.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2010)

red kein unsinn, du hast doch 13 jahre? dann haste ein gechilltes leben


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2010)

ich habe nach 12Jahren ABI:kotz:


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2010)

tja, freu dich drauf. macht ziehmlich spaß in der 10. im g8  ^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Februar 2010)

So wie ich das sehe weiß hier eigentlich niemand genau wann die messe ist , wo sie ist , was der eintritt ist und was die fahrt kostet . So und wenn dann jemand sagt , keine zeit oder kein geld dann ist das für mich eher lüge . Meinst du ich verdiene die dicke kohle ? Nein , aber solange ich keine infos hab über die messe werde ich auch nicht partout nein sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2010)

vielen dank, fÃ¼r die blumen
ich habe ja dieses jahr schon kein bock mehr
ich glaube ich versuche jetzt einfach Ã¼berall durchzukommen und dann strenge ich mich in der 11. erst wieder richtig an
naja, auÃer in meinen lieblingsfÃ¤chern(Sp, Ek, Ge, Ch), da bleibe ich immer vorne dabei

@shadow: falls du nochmal on kommst, sag was du zu morgen sagst und dann guck ich hier morgen frÃ¼h rein und Ã¤uÃere dazu nochmal meine Meinung, sodass es morgen mittag festeht, was wir tun


@banshee: das problem ist, dass ich auch wenn der eintitt nur 10â¬ kostet, da noch fahrgeld und Ã¼bernachtung hinzukommt
die messe ist meines wissens nach wieder in freiburg
du verdienst aber Ã¼berhaupt geld, ich nur so e kleine lÃ¤ppische summe fÃ¼rs zeitungen austragen


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2010)

ruhig blut. als wenn wir es jetzt direkt sofort beschließen müssten. messe ist 1-4.9.10


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Februar 2010)

Bin ruhig , hatte auch nur gefragt wie es aussieht , worauf gleich die ersten absagen kamen . Außerdem bin ich meiner zeit voraus . 
so Laufrad wird morgen eingespeicht , bei tnc für 48 , mal schauen wie die eumel da arbeiten .


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2010)




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Man was bin ich froh das hier im hamburger raum nicht solche totalen spinner sind wie beim thema "postet mal bilder von dh und fr bikes" danke dafür an alle hier


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2010)

hahahahaha, doch die gibt es! die sind nur im "porni..... bla bla bla downhilbike" aktiv. jeder der meint, er muss das, bitte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hahahahaha, doch die gibt es! die sind nur im "porni..... bla bla bla downhilbike" aktiv. jeder der meint, er muss das, bitte^^


Ja ne meinte die die hier auch posten . Alle krank im kopf oder noch in der pubertät . Kauft sich einen nen neues straitline und will das sofort zerlegen und pulvern lassen ! Alle stimmen dem zu . Äußerst du deine meinung dazu wirst angemacht


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2010)

Heute fahren wird nix. Zuviel vor. 
Trifft man von den Hamburgern nachher welche bei http://www.lilabe.de/cms/ ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2010)

ok, dann wann anders
morgen evtl.?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Heute fahren wird nix. Zuviel vor.
> Trifft man von den Hamburgern nachher welche bei http://www.lilabe.de/cms/ ?



Ein richtiger hamburger ist zu männlich um sich zu verkleiden ha ha ha


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2010)

*******, dann darf ich mich ja nicht verkleiden
@Blom: Ne, wir besuchen meinen Opa.


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

ladies and gentlemen.. ich präsentiere: 

Meinen neuen Stolz!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2010)

Jays auch schon da?


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

keine ahnung, sollte aber heute auch kommen. was ganz lustig ist, er hat die Versand-Email am montag bekommen, ich am dienstag, und meiner war trotzdem vorher da..  und er ist sogar heile


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> ladies and gentlemen.. ich präsentiere:
> 
> Meinen neuen Stolz!


Ist das der orangeFarbene von crc den du mal gezeigt hattest ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2010)

jap, genau der ist es
das schöne teil sieht schon hammer aus



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> *******, dann darf ich mich ja nicht verkleiden
> @Blom: Ne, wir besuchen meinen Opa.


doch, als spielverderber--> also nicht verkleiden
aso ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knallerkay (19. Februar 2010)

schicker rahmen!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Sieht interessant aust, führst du die farben rot um schwarz auch fort ? Sieht dann bestimmt schnicke aus  glückwunsch .


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

jap, hatte ich mir so gedacht. also das mit rot/schwarz. leider hab ich den reset wan.5 nur in schwarz, hätte in rot bestimmt schnieke ausgesehn. aber es kommen noch rote hopes, rote griffschellen, dann halt die elixir CR (ist ja auch rot bei, und carbon, wie bei der stütze  ), daaann..das innenlager ist auch rot, und evtl. rote nippel. sonst eig. alles schwarz. 

und natürlich meine fox


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> jap, hatte ich mir so gedacht. also das mit rot/schwarz. leider hab ich den reset wan.5 nur in schwarz, hätte in rot bestimmt schnieke ausgesehn. aber es kommen noch rote hopes, rote griffschellen, dann halt die elixir CR (ist ja auch rot bei, und carbon, wie bei der stütze  ), daaann..das innenlager ist auch rot, und evtl. rote nippel. sonst eig. alles schwarz.
> 
> und natürlich meine fox


Klingt richtig gut . Kannst aber auch mal bei Yt-industries schauen nach naben . Günstiger als hope gibts in rot . Und die hintere soll ein heiden krach machen . Die steckachse ist auch rot . Ich beneide dich fast


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

@ banshee: wir könn ja mal bei nicolo bikes tauschen. son monster-banshee würd ich schon gern mal fahren 

was die yt naben angeht: geräusch weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber irgendwie garnicht vorstellen. ich schau sie mir mal an. danke fürn tipp


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

hmm! also die HR-Nabe kostet schonmal gut 100 euro weniger. Und schlecht aussehn tut sie nicht.. 

Die dann auf 721er, und perfekt..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Klar kein problem . Wird ja auch bald fertig . Aber ein roco air würd sich optisch besser machen . Als lenker würd sich auch einer von Reverse gut machen . Gibts glaube ich auch in rot/schwarz


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

ich habn reverse lenker. bei mir haperts immoment am vorbau. ich find die meisten grotten hässlich. und der den ich gut finde, der kostet 99 euro


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2010)

welchen findest du denn gut?
gefällt dir der raptor von SIxpack nicht? der würde nämlich perfekt ins farbkonzept passen
KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> hmm! also die HR-Nabe kostet schonmal gut 100 euro weniger. Und schlecht aussehn tut sie nicht..
> 
> Die dann auf 721er, und perfekt..



Ja also preislich wirst auch neu nix besseres finden . Wollt sie mir auch holen aber es anderen teile waren so teuer . Hab die hope in rot vorne . Sieht zwar schick aus aber bestimmt auch nicht viel besser als Yt-industries


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

nen Kodex


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> ich habn reverse lenker. bei mir haperts immoment am vorbau. ich find die meisten grotten hässlich. und der den ich gut finde, der kostet 99 euro



Yt-industries haben auch rote lenker . Und vorbau , 30 euro für nen komplett gefrästen roten vorbau ist mal ne ansage. Und evtl noch rot eloxierte schrauben von nc-17


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2010)

ok, ich kann verstehen, warum du den kodex willst
und dann kann man sich auch noch dei farben aussuchen
aber 100â¬ fÃ¼rn Vorbau finde ich zu viel
ich wÃ¼rde zum SIxpack raptor X OS in schwarz oder rot greifen


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2010)

Den Kodex wollte ich auch, habe michd ann aber für den Thomson entschieden. preis Leitng ist da einfach besser.


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

@banshee: was meinste mit nc17 schrauben? kettenblatt schrauben in rot hab ich schon, von aerozine den vorbau von yt find ich irgendwie..nicht so geil, ich möchte was richtig flaches, leichtes. 

@blümchen: mim raptor genau das selbe. form und winkel gefallen mir überhaupt nicht.

@lord: thomson-vorbauten sind immoment überall ausverkauft  sonst wärs der geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

vorerst wirds wohl 'n truvativ holzfeller in 40mm länge werden. später wird er dann getauscht..gegen irgendwas tolles


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> @banshee: was meinste mit nc17 schrauben? kettenblatt schrauben in rot hab ich schon, von aerozine den vorbau von yt find ich irgendwie..nicht so geil, ich möchte was richtig flaches, leichtes.
> 
> @blümchen: mim raptor genau das selbe. form und winkel gefallen mir überhaupt nicht.
> 
> @lord: thomson-vorbauten sind immoment überall ausverkauft  sonst wärs der geworden


Nc-17 bieten schrauben für alles mögliche an in verschiedenen eloxal farben . Dann evtl nen vorbau von dmr den "swarm" baut flach bzw lenker sitzt tiefer als der vorbau , aber sind auch 70 ocken


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> @banshee: was meinste mit nc17 schrauben? kettenblatt schrauben in rot hab ich schon, von aerozine den vorbau von yt find ich irgendwie..nicht so geil, ich möchte was richtig flaches, leichtes.
> 
> *@blümchen: *mim raptor genau das selbe. form und winkel gefallen mir überhaupt nicht.
> 
> @lord: thomson-vorbauten sind immoment überall ausverkauft  sonst wärs der geworden


danke für diese wunderschöne verniedlichung, ich wusste von anfang an, dass wir zwei für einander geschaffen sind*duck und weg*


*scherz beisete leg*
nein, der raptor muss dir ja nicht gefallen


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Blümchen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

juhuu meine teile sind da  es geht bergauf


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

na. was hast du heut bekommen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hallo Blümchen


juhu schattenschatzi
lust auf was schmuziges?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2010)

Hrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2010)

ich lade ein:
blÃ¼mchen und schattenschatzi beim schlammcatchen mit afterschowparty und viiiiel prosekko
eintritt 5â¬


@banschee: dein rahmen?! her mit den bildern, aber pronto


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> na. was hast du heut bekommen?



X9 schaltwerk in kurz , x9 trigger , kette kassette und strahigt jacket schaltzüge für vorn und hinten von sram , leitungsschneider von magura , schaltzug schneider von pedros , kettenNieter von parktool , das werkstattbuch von parktool , bleedkit von avid und nen döschen brunox  jetzt fehlt noch das hinterrad , hole ich morgen und der rahmen sollte montag kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ich lade ein:
> blümchen und schattenschatzi beim schlammcatchen mit afterschowparty und viiiiel prosekko
> eintritt 5?
> 
> ...



Nein der rahmen noch nicht , sonst wäre ich intim mit ihm  auf den rahmen warte ich schon 3 wochen :-(


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Februar 2010)

hi leute 

 danke für das Angebot mit der Eurobike, aber ich weiß nicht, ob mich das so reizt. Ich werde diesen Somemr, so sieht es z.Z. aus, nur 10 Kalendertage Urlaub haben - da möchte ich in den Bikepark. Die Messe finde ich ja an sich ganz verlockend, aber bei nur 10 Urlaubstagen - nein, danke. 

wenn es so weiter geht, könn wa bald schnee-matsch-frei biken, ohne versteckte Eisschichten etc =]

ich freu mich, wir sehn uns dennsen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> danke für das Angebot mit der Eurobike, aber ich weiß nicht, ob mich das so reizt. Ich werde diesen Somemr, so sieht es z.Z. aus, nur 10 Kalendertage Urlaub haben - da möchte ich in den Bikepark. Die Messe finde ich ja an sich ganz verlockend, aber bei nur 10 Urlaubstagen - nein, danke.
> 
> ...


Welcher bike park denn ? Grins


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Februar 2010)

... ach ^^

danke, ich will heute auch Kiezen, aber LiLaBe - dieses Jahr nciht 
aber an sich nicht schlechte Idee


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2010)

Kostüm ist fertig genäht

Eurobike wäre geil, wann ist die? Ich kann, denke ich, Händlerkarten besorgen. Wir müssten die nur bezahlen.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2010)

was für vorteile haben händlerkarten???


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kostüm ist fertig genäht
> 
> Eurobike wäre geil, wann ist die? Ich kann, denke ich, Händlerkarten besorgen. Wir müssten die nur bezahlen.



Na endlich mal was positives . Bin auf jeden fall 110 prozent dabei . 1 bis 4 september in friedrichshafen . Aber die meisten hier wollen nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> was für vorteile haben händlerkarten???


Die ersten tage sind für die öffentlichkeit nicht geöffnet sondern nur für händler . Hat den vorteil das man kataloge kriegt und das es nicht so voll ist


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2010)

dann wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> dann wäre ich dabei



jeah !!! Das ja für mich wie nen vorgezogenes geburtstagsgeschenk  was kosten die karten ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2010)

Muss ich checken. Und ich muss checken, ob der Chef das machen würde. Ich kümmere mich die Tage mal darum!


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2010)

ja, wenn das klappt ist super. wenn nicht, ist das nur korrekt, aber ich würde mich der inkorrekten weise nicht abneigen 


lösch lieber dein angebot hier raus, bevor du von den admins angeschrieben wirst oder sonstig ärger bekommst oder 1000 leute bei dir fragen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Muss ich checken. Und ich muss checken, ob der Chef das machen würde. Ich kümmere mich die Tage mal darum!



Sieht aus wie 3 karten . Der rest möchte wie gesagt nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Ja genau .... Können wir ja dann per email oder pm machen .


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2010)

Ja. Unkorrekt ist das kaum. Ich bin angestellter des Fahrradschlosses (und ihr ja eigentlich auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ja. Unkorrekt ist das kaum. Ich bin angestellter des Fahrradschlosses (und ihr ja eigentlich auch)



Bin gelernter mechaniker . Sozusagen dann auf weiterbildung im bike bereich


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2010)

und ich? dein praktikant=?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> und ich? dein praktikant=?



Mein assi  hohl mir nen kaffee  ....


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2010)

soo. von mir und der batterie gibts was neues 

mir fehlt nurnoch n gescheiter vorbau, und die laufräder die anfang märz ankommen. und in den ferien kann ichs dann testen!






ps: foto ist leider n bisschen unscharf. aber die lichtverhältnisse im keller sind nicht so der burner.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> soo. von mir und der batterie gibts was neues
> 
> mir fehlt nurnoch n gescheiter vorbau, und die laufräder die anfang märz ankommen. und in den ferien kann ichs dann testen!
> 
> ...



Liegt wohl am kamera winkel aber ich find die gabel ist ellenlang . Aber vorbau mäßig hast ja nen paar vorschläge bekommen ....... Sollte ja was bei sein


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2010)

nö, der rahmen ist einfach nur winzig


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> nö, der rahmen ist einfach nur winzig



Winzig klingt negativ  sagen wir er ist ...... Kompakt ?!


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2010)

und agil^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2010)

Geradezu spritzig


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

Hey Shadow , mal ne frage . Hab grad mein frisch eingespeichtes hinterrad abgeholt . Die speichen auf der antriebsseite sind so eingespeicht das jede 2 ungefähr aus dem nippelloch ca nen millimeter ins felgenbett herausstehen . Und die speichen auf der bremsenseite sind so das man die speichen die sich überschneiden min . Nen halben cm bewegen kann . Was hälst du davon ?


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

also das sie speichen ins felgenbett reinragen, ist meiner meinung nach recht ungünstig. 
ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das felgenband einen mm wieder ausgleicht, nicht das dir dann beim jedem drop, oder auch nur bunnyhop der schlauch platzt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> also das sie speichen ins felgenbett reinragen, ist meiner meinung nach recht ungünstig.
> ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das felgenband einen mm wieder ausgleicht, nicht das dir dann beim jedem drop, oder auch nur bunnyhop der schlauch platzt.



Also vorn hab ich als felgenband klebeband benutzt  mal schauen . Aber bei näherer betrachtung muß ich sagen das auch dieser laden durchgefallen ist bei mir . Auf der antriebsseite haben min. 10 speichen eine Delle drin :-( das laufrad werd ich schrotten !


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

wie sieht denn das aus, wenn ne speiche ne delle hat? 

welcher laden wars denn?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> wie sieht denn das aus, wenn ne speiche ne delle hat?
> 
> welcher laden wars denn?



Tnc in der gärtnerstraße . Unfreundlich noch dazu . Wenn es nur eine wär wärs noch ok , aber es sind mindestens 10


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

das hätt ich dir auch gleich sagen können, das tnc nichts taugt 

die hams nicht auf die reihe bekommen, mir n 24" laufrad einzuspeichen, und wollten es dann doch glatt zu dt-swiss schicken. da hab ichs lieber bei dem andren saftladen (CNC) machen lassen. die hams in 2 tagen geschafft.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> das hätt ich dir auch gleich sagen können, das tnc nichts taugt
> 
> die hams nicht auf die reihe bekommen, mir n 24" laufrad einzuspeichen, und wollten es dann doch glatt zu dt-swiss schicken. da hab ichs lieber bei dem andren saftladen (CNC) machen lassen. die hams in 2 tagen geschafft.


Unser viel geliebter saftladen hat aber seit 1.1 geschlossen! Also wo hätte ich hin sollen ? Hatte vorher in nen anderen laden gefragt und die wollten 70 euro haben ha ha ha . Meins war übrigens auch 24 zoll


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kostüm ist fertig genäht
> 
> Eurobike wäre geil, wann ist die? Ich kann, denke ich, Händlerkarten besorgen. Wir müssten die nur bezahlen.


Wenn wir dann billiger reinkommen und auch billiger pennen können bin ich vllt. auch dabei
ich würde das eher spät entscheiden, ob ich mitkomme
würde also evtl auf 4karten hinauslaufen, *eventuell*!




Daddelmann schrieb:


> und ich? dein praktikant=?


  nee, da bin ich. du bist viel zu alt opa

so, ich gehe jetzt biken.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

Moment .... Ich bin hier der gelernte mechaniker also entscheide ich wer mein assi wird  also wegen fahrkosten und übernachten denke ich mal je mehr umso günstiger . Also ich hatte extra früh gefragt damit man genug zeit zum sparen hat .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

Jonas (Jay) hat mir netterweise mal seinen LRS geliehn. ich finds ja mal so geil 

Wenn ich nen Hope/721er LRS bei CRC bestelle, kostet mich das 320 euro, wenn ich nen YoungTalent/721er LRS selbst baue, und einspeichen lasse, kommt das ungefähr aufs selbe hinaus. Ich denke es werden hopes.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Februar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Welcher bike park denn ? Grins



öhm, noch habe ich mich nicht entschlossen, aber als Bike-Park Neuling überlege ich, ob ich Winterberg mir geben soll oder .... nächste Woche kommt die neue Freeride raus, da schau ich dann ma, was die neues zu Bikeparks sagen ... Empfehlungen etc


mit den Speichen klingt aber in der Tat nicht gut 
Nimm doch richtiges Felgenband, das hält auch was aus. Klebeband ist doch gleich durchbohrt und dann platzt dir bei Drops oder so der Schlauch - wäre doof

@ bikesandmore  sieht mal ganz fresh aus - nur was ist mit deinm Getriebe los  ? Die Kette hängt ja derbe durch ... ist die Feder vom SChaltwerk vergessen worden?

ist wer von euch vllt für was morgen zu haben? schaun wir mal, bis später/ morgen früh


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

HaBe: die kette ist schlicht und ergreifend zu lang 
daran merkt man, das das norco um einiges länger war.


----------



## Jay Norco (20. Februar 2010)

kette kürzem vorbau wehg und vorallem mir meinen lrs wieder geben wenn meine gabel hier ist! uhuuuuu die battery´s werden sick!


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

ja man ist gut.  du kriegst deine LR ja noch! du hattest doch vorgeschlagen ihn einzubauen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Februar 2010)

aso, und ich dacht das soll schon Kette etc für das Bike sein  na dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (20. Februar 2010)

weil ich es mal rollen wollte um zu wissen wie genius meins wird

ps: heute abend wird sick


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

nee. nur provisorisch bis meine restlichen parts kommen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> Jonas (Jay) hat mir netterweise mal seinen LRS geliehn. ich finds ja mal so geil
> 
> Wenn ich nen Hope/721er LRS bei CRC bestelle, kostet mich das 320 euro, wenn ich nen YoungTalent/721er LRS selbst baue, und einspeichen lasse, kommt das ungefähr aufs selbe hinaus. Ich denke es werden hopes.



Mit den Yt-industries naben wird es echt nicht günstiger ? Hätte ich nicht gedacht , bin aber auch nicht mehr so begeistert von crc . 
@hamburgerberg: ne ich hab schon felgen band für hinten genommen nur das klebebandwas ich vorn hab ist relativ dick und damit kannst dann auch dicker umwickeln als felgenband . man hat die speichen schon gespürt durch das felgenband aber mal schauen . Das aufziehen des 24zoll reifens nur per hand fand ich schlimmer . Und wegen bike park fragte ich deswegen weil ich diesen sommer auch zum ersten mal hin wollte , mich aber noch nicht entschieden hab


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Februar 2010)

g...geilomat!
ja dann muss man doch mal kuckn, ob wir fahrtechnisch so etwa beide gleich auf sind, dann würd das doch richtig bocken =]

 und wann etc kann man ja dann noch schauen ... 

also, ich habe von gestern zu heute zu derb gefeiert, heut mach ich n ruhigen - aber morgen vllt ne Runde wer ?

bis denn, ich bin off


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

an welchen bikepark denkt ihr denn?
theoretisch wäre ich dabei


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

War noch nie im bike markt und hab mich noch gar nicht informiert . Evtl mal den mountainbike rider location guide kaufen . @hamburgerberg: ja schauen wir mal  brauch aber gefälle


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann Saalbach Hinterglemm nur empfehlen! Leogang und Schladming sind auchnoch ganz in der Nähe. Und die Trails sind echt traumhaft.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Februar 2010)

@bikesandmore 
öhm, noch habe ich mich nicht entschlossen, aber als Bike-Park Neuling überlege ich, ob ich Winterberg mir geben soll oder .... Leogang reizt mich auch sehr! nur ob der schon etwas sehr heftig ist, frag ich mich als Neuling!

nächste Woche kommt die neue Freeride raus, da schau ich dann ma, was die neues zu Bikeparks sagen ... Empfehlungen etc


@ banshee
 na dann, guuuut 
na dann hoffen wir mal für dein Vorderrad, dass das gut hält.


@all
ist wer von euch vllt für was morgen zu haben? schaun wir mal, bis später/ morgen früh


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

Also in Saalbach gibts vom Anfänger (Blue-Line), übern Semi (Red-Line/Addidas)  bis zur Pro (X-Line DH) ALLES. Schladming wird für Anfänger wohl etwas hart sein. Aber sieht in den Videos immer sehr spaßig aus! Und in Leogang sollte es eigentlich auch alles vom Anfänger bis zum Pro geben!

Winterberg sind Jonas und ich auch dabei, genauso wie Nicolo und Co.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

Also ich wollte auf jedenfall in deutschland bleiben wegen der messe sonst wird es mir zu teueru, muß dieses jahr auch noch umziehen und evtl im winter ne neue gabel und und und ..... Deswegen muß ich irgendwo abstriche machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humptidei (20. Februar 2010)

also wenn es um bikeparks geht würde ich auf jeden fall winterberg empfehlen . man hat eine rieeesen auswahl, kann in alles mal reinschnuppern und sich vom leichten zum schweren vorarbeiten. dazu kommt noch, dass die anfahrt nicht zu lang ist. außerdem sind dort die preise absolut legitim und dadurch lohnt es sich gleich mal 2-3 tage dort zu verweilen, zeltplatz ist direkt neben dem park und ferienwohnungen, hotels etc gibt gleich direkt im ort .
ich war bisher drei mal dort und bin jedesmal wieder begeistert.
saalbach/hinterglemm/leogang sind natürlich auch geil, allein durch die langen abfahrten. wobei hier natürlich die anfahrt echt extrem ist.
bleibt halt noch der harz, wo für anfänger wohl hahnenklee am besten ist... wird (jedenfalls ging es mir so) aber ziemlich schnell langweilig und die trails sind, zeitweise, wenn man pech hat in einem miserablen zustand .
also mein favorit ist aufjedenfall winterberg


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

humptidei schrieb:


> also wenn es um bikeparks geht würde ich auf jeden fall winterberg empfehlen . man hat eine rieeesen auswahl, kann in alles mal reinschnuppern und sich vom leichten zum schweren vorarbeiten. dazu kommt noch, dass die anfahrt nicht zu lang ist. außerdem sind dort die preise absolut legitim und dadurch lohnt es sich gleich mal 2-3 tage dort zu verweilen, zeltplatz ist direkt neben dem park und ferienwohnungen, hotels etc gibt gleich direkt im ort .
> ich war bisher drei mal dort und bin jedesmal wieder begeistert.
> saalbach/hinterglemm/leogang sind natürlich auch geil, allein durch die langen abfahrten. wobei hier natürlich die anfahrt echt extrem ist.
> bleibt halt noch der harz, wo für anfänger wohl hahnenklee am besten ist... wird (jedenfalls ging es mir so) aber ziemlich schnell langweilig und die trails sind, zeitweise, wenn man pech hat in einem miserablen zustand .
> also mein favorit ist aufjedenfall winterberg



wie siehts mit gefälle aus dort ? 25 kg wollen beschleunigt werden


----------



## Jay Norco (20. Februar 2010)

winterberg hat nicht so wirklich ne riesen auswahl. strecken sind nett und der park ist für anfänger sehr gut geeignet aber wird schnell langweilig wie ich finde.


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

du bist ja auch österreich-verwöhnt .


----------



## humptidei (20. Februar 2010)

naja also für nen anfänger, der zum ersten mal im bikeparkt ist, wird winterberg wohl völlig ausreichen würde ich mal behaupten .
klar, wenn man höher hinaus will als das roadgap oder das wassergraben-gap im slopestyle, oder wenn man nen guten, nicht allzu leichten dh sucht, dann kann winterberg was den schwierigkeitsgrad angeht sicher langweilig werden. 
trotzdem finde ich die auswahl schon riesig, ich kenne jedenfalls außer leogang keinen park im deutschsprachigen raum, der solch eine auswahl bietet. und in leogang ist das ja alles hintereinender gestraffelt, dh. real gibt es 4 strecken, die man von oben bis unten durchfahren kann. schlagt mich nicht (jay und jusso), wenn das nicht exakt stimmt 
und in winterberg sind es halt 8 strecken. natürlich um einiges kürzer aber was nun besser ist, ist wohl geschmackssache...
wie auch immer ich würde dir winterberg aufjeden empfehlen, schon weil du wegen der kürzeren anfahrt schonmal die hälfte an kosten hast. und genug gefälle gibts da aufjedenfall, da sei unbesorgt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

humptidei schrieb:


> naja also für nen anfänger, der zum ersten mal im bikeparkt ist, wird winterberg wohl völlig ausreichen würde ich mal behaupten .
> klar, wenn man höher hinaus will als das roadgap oder das wassergraben-gap im slopestyle, oder wenn man nen guten, nicht allzu leichten dh sucht, dann kann winterberg was den schwierigkeitsgrad angeht sicher langweilig werden.
> trotzdem finde ich die auswahl schon riesig, ich kenne jedenfalls außer leogang keinen park im deutschsprachigen raum, der solch eine auswahl bietet. und in leogang ist das ja alles hintereinender gestraffelt, dh. real gibt es 4 strecken, die man von oben bis unten durchfahren kann. schlagt mich nicht (jay und jusso), wenn das nicht exakt stimmt
> und in winterberg sind es halt 8 strecken. natürlich um einiges kürzer aber was nun besser ist, ist wohl geschmackssache...
> wie auch immer ich würde dir winterberg aufjeden empfehlen, schon weil du wegen der kürzeren anfahrt schonmal die hälfte an kosten hast. und genug gefälle gibts da aufjedenfall, da sei unbesorgt



Ja dann ist es eigentlich schon entschieden , zumindest für mich . Mal was ganz anderes , weiß jemand ob man ohne A-head kappe fahren kann ?


----------



## bikesandmore (20. Februar 2010)

klar kannst du, aber der steuersatz lässt sich ohne aheadkappe sogut wie garnicht einstellen, sprich, du hast zu 90% spiel im steuersatz. was auf dauer nicht gut für die lager ist


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> klar kannst du, aber der steuersatz lässt sich ohne aheadkappe sogut wie garnicht einstellen, sprich, du hast zu 90% spiel im steuersatz. was auf dauer nicht gut für die lager ist



Eigentlich wußte ich die antwort , es ist nur so das ich mir nen direkt mount vorbau gekauft habe , kriege ich anfang märz . Das problem ist der vorbau hat 0mm länge was bedeutet das der vorbau direkt über dem gabelschaft läuft . Platz für ne aheat ist dann wohl kaum


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Februar 2010)

du kannst den steuersatz mit aheadkappe einstellen. dann den vorbau festschrauben, aber etw. fester, als gewohnt und dann die kappe abnehmen. der vorbau sollte fest genug halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Februar 2010)

Klingt nach nen alptraum


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Februar 2010)

würd ich auch nicht empfehlen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> würd ich auch nicht empfehlen


Nur ne vermutung aber vielleicht ist unter dem vorbau so viel platz das zumindest die kappe montiert werden kann


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Februar 2010)

humptidei schrieb:


> naja also für nen anfänger, der zum ersten mal im bikeparkt ist, wird winterberg wohl völlig ausreichen würde ich mal behaupten .
> klar, wenn man höher hinaus will als das roadgap oder das wassergraben-gap im slopestyle, oder wenn man nen guten, nicht allzu leichten dh sucht, dann kann winterberg was den schwierigkeitsgrad angeht sicher langweilig werden.
> trotzdem finde ich die auswahl schon riesig, ich kenne jedenfalls außer leogang keinen park im deutschsprachigen raum, der solch eine auswahl bietet. und in leogang ist das ja alles hintereinender gestraffelt, dh. real gibt es 4 strecken, die man von oben bis unten durchfahren kann. schlagt mich nicht (jay und jusso), wenn das nicht exakt stimmt
> und in winterberg sind es halt 8 strecken. natürlich um einiges kürzer aber was nun besser ist, ist wohl geschmackssache...
> wie auch immer ich würde dir winterberg aufjeden empfehlen, schon weil du wegen der kürzeren anfahrt schonmal die hälfte an kosten hast. und genug gefälle gibts da aufjedenfall, da sei unbesorgt



also ich hatte meinen ersten bikepark besuch i  letzten herbst auch in winterberg, kann ich nur emphelen
die meisten strecken sind aus berchsand, alle stunts umfahrbar, außer ein paar dinge im dh(steinfelder).
nortshore und dh werden erst schwierig, wenns nass wird, da dort alles lehmiger boden ist.
sonst sehr gut für anfänger.
ich würde da definitiv wieder hin fahren
leogang hat übringens weniger strecken und laut Freeride sollen die ja nun auch nicht gerade meisterwerke sein


----------



## bikesandmore (21. Februar 2010)

Moin Jungs

Ich hab die Nacht überlebt! Jetzt bin ich 17, und weiß das ich nächstes Jahr nicht zuhause feier xD. Ich lad mal Fotos hoch, damit ihr mit mir mitfühlen könnt


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Februar 2010)

Ich war heute seit langem zum ersten mal nicht in michelinmännchenstyle und Integralhelm los, sondern mit dünnerjacke, jeans und vogelnest   !!!
wie siehts bei euch aus? vom wetter her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schläferchriz (21. Februar 2010)

man so alt möcht ich auch nochmal sein...
alo ich bin sehr gern in winterberg. war jetzt drei mal da (einmal mit freundin und zwei mal kumpels. wir machen dann immer nen dreitagestripp draus. ferienwohnung gibts für nen 10er pro person und daher kostet das ganze fast nix. wir als anfänger haben da ne menge spaß (zumindest solange nicht tausende bekloppte holländer da runter fahren) sond dieses jahr vom 10. bis 14. mai da und werden da mal zum männertag richtig rocken. wenn noch leute aus hh in der zeit da sind oder sich anschließen wollen wird das sicher lustig


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. Februar 2010)

@ all:  vielen Dank, da hat sich meine Überlegung auch fast erledigt: Winterberg !

@bikesandmore: oh, dann mal alles Gute nachträglich 
Lustiges Kostüm  und nette Bilder 

@blomef... : ja, echt krass wa? ich zieh mich in letzten Tagen auch schon immer zu dick an...

@schläfer... ja, da müsst man doch mal gemeinsam raus, wenn du da schon derbe abgehst, ob so n Neuling wie ich da eher Bremse is   aber da biken wir mal hier, und sehn 

@ all: tut mir leid, kam gestern und heut was dazwischen ... wär gern noch heut raus, aber nu is ein wenig spät ...
das wird schon, auch schmelzt sicherlich bald der ganze, doofe Schnee-Modder weg ... 

bis die Tage


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2010)

@bam: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, nachträglich.
...aber meinst du nicht, dass links zu den vielen Fotos reichen würden? Langsam wird das hier nicht nur zum Chat, sondern auch zur Galerie.

@banshee: 1mm aus den Nippeln raus ist ok, 1mm ins Felgenbett rein nicht Halber cm Spiel klingt auch nach ner ganzen Menge.

@All: Bikepark ist gut, langsam brauchen wir aber ein verdammt großes Auto. Also ich kann, wenn ein Mitfahrer Blümchen ist, der sich vor Ort ein Bike leiht, 3 Leute mitnehmen, Bikes müssten dann auch den Heckträger. Wenn ich einen Bus kriege, 3 Leute mit Bikes.
Hahnenklee macht Spaß und wäre zur Saisoneröffnung ganz ok, düfte auch mit als erstes schneefrei sein. Schulenberg geht nur am Wochenende. Nach Braunlage möchte ich auch gerne mal.
In die anderen Parks würde ich auch nicht verschmähen, kommt vor dem Abi aber nicht in Frage.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @ all:  vielen Dank, da hat sich meine Überlegung auch fast erledigt: Winterberg !
> 
> @bikesandmore: oh, dann mal alles Gute nachträglich
> Lustiges Kostüm  und nette Bilder
> ...


Dann bremsen wir halt gemeinsam alle ein 
@bam : Alles gute nachträglich , bin aber auch bald dran


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @bam: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, nachträglich.
> ...aber meinst du nicht, dass links zu den vielen Fotos reichen würden? Langsam wird das hier nicht nur zum Chat, sondern auch zur Galerie.
> 
> @banshee: 1mm aus den Nippeln raus ist ok, 1mm ins Felgenbett rein nicht Halber cm Spiel klingt auch nach ner ganzen Menge.
> ...



also eine seite ist komplett Stramm gespeicht und eine seite ist im vergleich ziemlich locker . Die Stramm gespeichte seite ist auch die seite wo die speichen herausstehen . Hab einen speziellen drop wo man mit viel speed ca 1,5m ins flat droppt , dort stelle ich den durchschlagschutz ein . Rechne mal damit das das Laufrad schon dort explodiert . Also zum bike park will ich auf jeden fall mit meinem panzer


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. Februar 2010)

@ banshee:  ja klar, mit Panzer in den Park!
wie meinst, einbremsen ? also meine Bremsen sind langsam eingebremst ^^ aber ich fahr trotzdem gerne mit ;D

@ Lord: ich hätt auch ein Auto, wo ich mein Bike (vermutlich, ich werde es bei gutem Wetter bald ausprobieren) und mich selbst transportieren kann.
Ein Mitfahrer, der "Blümchen" ist, ist das jemand, der kein eigenes Bike hat? sojemanden könnt ich aller Warscheinlichkeit auch mitnehmen. Da will ich mich aber JETZT noch nciht festlegen, weil evtl ein Kumpel mitkommen wird.

aber das hat noch n Moment Zeit, oder  ?

Gute Ideen haste aber, also ich wünsch euch was, ich muss einkaufen etc.

bis nachher/ heut Abend/ ...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @ banshee:  ja klar, mit Panzer in den Park!
> wie meinst, einbremsen ? also meine Bremsen sind langsam eingebremst ^^ aber ich fahr trotzdem gerne mit ;D
> 
> @ Lord: ich hätt auch ein Auto, wo ich mein Bike (vermutlich, ich werde es bei gutem Wetter bald ausprobieren) und mich selbst transportieren kann.
> ...



Ne ich mein weil du noch nicht das tempo hast wie die anderen können wir die anderen zusammen einbremsen weil ich auch noch nicht das tempo habe


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2010)

Mit Blümchen meinte ich Blomfontein (was ist das eigentlich für ein Name).
Was hast du denn für ein Auto? Wir könnten eventuell auch 4 Räder bei mir rein und rauf kriegen und dann mit 2 Auto fahren. Du würdest dann 4-5 Fahrgäste und Gepäck nehmen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> [...]
> @All: Bikepark ist gut, langsam brauchen wir aber ein verdammt großes Auto. Also ich kann, wenn ein Mitfahrer Blümchen ist, der sich vor Ort ein Bike leiht, 3 Leute mitnehmen, Bikes müssten dann auch den Heckträger. Wenn ich einen Bus kriege, 3 Leute mit Bikes.
> Hahnenklee macht Spaß und wäre zur Saisoneröffnung ganz ok, düfte auch mit als erstes schneefrei sein. Schulenberg geht nur am Wochenende. Nach Braunlage möchte ich auch gerne mal.
> In die anderen Parks würde ich auch nicht verschmähen, kommt vor dem Abi aber nicht in Frage.


Ja juhu, hier bin ich.

Also ich denke, ich komme mit Ich habe richtig bock auf'n Bikepark.
MIt nem eigenen Rad wirds mit glück erst ende des jahres wat, mit Glück!
Oder verkauft jemand sein Rad für mich und gibt mir das Geld
Obwohl, nen SX Trail selbst aufgebaut mit Totem und dann noch möglichst leicht wir teuer


Übringens, einer meiner Vorsätze für dieses Jahr ist, den Double bei Nicolo zu springen


Ach bikesandmore Tante EDIT möchte dir auch gratulieren


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2010)

Aber nicht mit deinem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2010)

Also ich werde meins vielleicht an den man bringen ha ha ha ha


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2010)

Ohh doch
Nein SCherz, natürlich mit deinem Shadow, dann den Double zu kurz nehmen und die Travis wie'n paar Zahnstocher durchbrechen*duck und weg*
nein, irgendwer wird bestimmt so lieb sein und mir ein rad leihen*ganz lieb guck*

ZU meinem Name: BLoemfontein ist eine Stadt in Südafrika. Die geschichte zu dem namen ist aber lang, also erzähl ich sie dir irgendwann mal, wenn wir uns wieder sehen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2010)

Dann nimm meine monster  bevor die bricht brechen deine knochen ha ha ha


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Dann nimm meine monster  bevor die bricht brechen deine knochen ha ha ha


Nee, ich will ja, dass der Shattenschatzi nen Schaden davonträgt 
nicht ich, außerdem habe ich mir schonmal die arme gebrochen, bin ich nicht erpicht drauf

SO, ich zock jetzt erstmal ne runde bis nachher jungs


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2010)

joshua ist den double mit einem kona caldera gesprungen 100mm federgabel ohne dämpfung!sauber fahren ist das stichwort


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2010)

Oder einfach über alles drüber bügeln was einem vor die gabel kommt .... Steine , wurzeln , äste , löcher , kleine kinder  usw


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2010)

also je weicher das fahrwerk ist, desto schrottiger lässt es sich eigentlich fahren. aber man brauch was fürs ego


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> also je weicher das fahrwerk ist, desto schrottiger lässt es sich eigentlich fahren. aber man brauch was fürs ego


Das war jetzt aber hässlich


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2010)

hey, ich fahre auch 200mm vo und 205mm hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hey, ich fahre auch 200mm vo und 205mm hinten


Wieso hast du hinten 205 ? Das big air hat doch bloß 170 ! Oder fährst nen längeren dämpfer ? Habs lieber schluckfreudiger als straff . Will den federweg ja nicht unnütz durch die gegend fahren


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2010)

ich habe die dämpferaufnahme entsprechend bearbeitet, dass sie ohne große geoveränderung einen 241er dämpfer aufnimmt. somit habe ich sehr progressive 180mm oder ziehmlich lineare 205mm


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2010)

malte, was macht der plan "härtere federn" bin am überlegen ob mittlere oder harte feder. zudem hatte ich dir das angebot ja gemacht. hast du bei dir momentan eine weiche oder eine mittlere drinne?



ankündigung: max und ich fahren am wochenende bei mir, wer will ist herzlich, vielleicht ein tig auch härzlich (harz -> härzlich) eingeladen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich habe die dämpferaufnahme entsprechend bearbeitet, dass sie ohne große geoveränderung einen 241er dämpfer aufnimmt. somit habe ich sehr progressive 180mm oder ziehmlich lineare 205mm


Wie geil ist das denn 241mm ..... Man ich will auch nen längeren :-( woher weißt du das es 205mm sind ? Berechnet ?


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2010)

zunächst mit einfachem dreisatz berechnet und danach nachgemessen und es stimmt in einer messtoleranz von + - 10% aber das stimmt schon ganz gut. 

ich mag zwar gymnasispast sein, aber auch die sind manchmal handwerklich gescheit 

hab das zudem vorher auch berechnet, ob es hinten anhaut und das macht es beim sehr harten durchschlag auf der ganz kurzen radstandeinstellung, hab ja 2cm randstandverstellung... da hab ich spielraum auf kurzen radstand fahr ich eh meist 180mm, ist spritziger


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> zunächst mit einfachem dreisatz berechnet und danach nachgemessen und es stimmt in einer messtoleranz von + - 10% aber das stimmt schon ganz gut.
> 
> ich mag zwar gymnasispast sein, aber auch die sind manchmal handwerklich gescheit
> 
> hab das zudem vorher auch berechnet, ob es hinten anhaut und das macht es beim sehr harten durchschlag auf der ganz kurzen radstandeinstellung, hab ja 2cm randstandverstellung... da hab ich spielraum auf kurzen radstand fahr ich eh meist 180mm, ist spritziger



Wie berechne ich das ? Kann den federweg in 3 stufen verstellen . Und je kleiner der federweg wird umso mehr platz hab ich für den dämpfer . Bin schon ewig am grübeln . Hab mir auch schon überlegt mir extra wippen bauen zu lassen ala ellsworth dare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2010)

meld dich bei msn an, geh bei ebuddy mobile rein und ich vertell dir das da


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2010)

malte, was macht der plan "härtere federn" bin am überlegen ob mittlere oder harte feder. zudem hatte ich dir das angebot ja gemacht. hast du bei dir momentan eine weiche oder eine mittlere drinne?



ankündigung: max und ich fahren am wochenende bei mir, wer will ist herzlich, vielleicht ein tig auch härzlich (harz -> härzlich) eingeladen


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2010)

Malte hat, auch nach Korrospondenz mit Akira, entschieden bei der mittleren zu bleiben. Mit einer strafferen Dämpfung kommt das ganz gut. Ich komme einem optimalen Setup immer näher.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ankündigung: max und ich fahren am wochenende bei mir, wer will ist herzlich, vielleicht ein tig auch härzlich (harz -> härzlich) eingeladen


 wann, wie lang, wohin und wieviel kost das am WE ?
wäre ab Samstag gern wo dabei ... frag mich nur wegem dem Schnee/Matsch ... hat da überhaupt ein Bikepark offen? Im Harz, da müsst doch noch dick Schnee liegen!?  
klär mich da mal bitte genauer auf  - oder man kann ja auch mal per pn mit festnetznr austaschen und quatschen 


@banshee:  asooo XD okay, ja wegen deinem und meinem Panzer. Ach, ich fahr da aber auch lieber vorsichtig und bin Spaßbremse als mir die Arme / ... zu brechen. Da bremse ich die auch lieber aus 
aber Übung ist die Halbe Miete, also warum nciht, und n bischen was hab ich ja druf ... ganz bischen  also... passt 


@lord: ich hab ne Rennkiste: einen alten Ford Fiesta ST - also 4 Ladies passen da mit mir rein ,)
mit 4 Kerlen zur Bund-Zeit ging es auch, aber nicht für weite Strecken!  da hat derjenige, der hinter mir sitzt, einfach derb wenig Platz! also 2/3 Personen, und Gepäck geht da nicht sooo viel rein  - aber ich muss doch ma kucken, ob meine Maschine reinpasst, oder? 


@ all: also, ich hoff, ich check das hier richtig  - bin etwas verpeilt, Fr ist ne dicke Klausur am Start - Däumchen drücken 
ich dacht, wir reden heir von gemeinsam in Bikepark im Sommer, die ham doch nciht vor Mai auf ... ?

also, bis nachher Medelz


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> wann, wie lang, wohin und wieviel kost das am WE ?
> wäre ab Samstag gern wo dabei ... frag mich nur wegem dem Schnee/Matsch ... hat da überhaupt ein Bikepark offen? Im Harz, da müsst doch noch dick Schnee liegen!?
> klär mich da mal bitte genauer auf  - oder man kann ja auch mal per pn mit festnetznr austaschen und quatschen
> 
> ...



Also ich dachte auch so an sommer für den park


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Februar 2010)

super!

also soweit ich mich erinnere, gibts im Harz wie Daddel ja auch meinte, auch Parks ... aber die haben doch noch zu, oder?


das wäre ja in der Tat etwas, wo man sehr gerne mal ein Wochenende oder wenn man gemeinsam frei hat, hin kann - man fährt einfach mal nicht so lange 

so, ich muss dann mal wieder ran an die arbeit - bis nachher


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Malte hat, auch nach Korrospondenz mit Akira, entschieden bei der mittleren zu bleiben. Mit einer strafferen Dämpfung kommt das ganz gut. Ich komme einem optimalen Setup immer näher.


also so intelligent, dass ud von dirselbst in der 3. person reden könntest, bist du nu auch nicht
ohhh, gedisst

mich nervt das wetter, wenigstens taut aber alles ab

Also, der erste bikeparkbesuch war für ANfang April geplant meine lieben Freunde.
er hat das mit härzlich(har... usw.) nur geschrieben, weil er hofft, das sie ein bissl bikeparkfeeling bei ihm haben werden, wie im harz


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2010)

blöm, exaktemente! 

ich lade zu mir an meine trails am samstag ein. die trails schmilzen, wenn es noch nicht ausreicht, so werden wir mit den spaten etwas nachhelfen. ich werde ab 12 uhr vor ort sein, pi*daumen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Februar 2010)

ich weiß, ich weiß
ich bin ein schlaues bürschchen


ich hätte lust, aber wenns schmilzt, dann habt ihr da ja ne noch schlime matschepampe als sonst, also eher nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2010)

ahhhrrr, des poast scho. 

schnee hin oder her. wir wollen ja kein rennen absolvieren. wer angst hat, ich nehme geld, so irre er sich. nixx geld, nur tatenkräfige hände erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Februar 2010)

Klar nimmt daddel kein geld .... Er sucht sich nur von jedem bike bestimmte teile aus und montiert sie für sich ab ha ha ha


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2010)

leider sieht mein bike gar nicht so aus xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Februar 2010)

banschee, dann wrde sein rad aber um einiges besser aussehen

ich weiß, dass du kein geld nimmst daddel
alleine habe ich aber auch keine lust zu kommen ud ich glaube uns shadwo hat auch keine lust


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> banschee, dann wrde sein rad aber um einiges besser aussehen
> 
> ich weiß, dass du kein geld nimmst daddel
> alleine habe ich aber auch keine lust zu kommen ud ich glaube uns shadwo hat auch keine lust



Na ja schlecht finde ich sein bike auch nicht  besonders die lösung am heck


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2010)

Ick muss arbeiten, wa.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Februar 2010)

Mir ist langweilig :-(


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2010)

Mach maln Abi. Da vergeht dir die Langeweile...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Februar 2010)

Würd ja schon reichen wenn ich arbeiten gehen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schläferchriz (23. Februar 2010)

ich würd am we kommen. mus aber samstag arbeiten bis eins. danach wäre ich aber dabei.


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2010)

wo arbeitest du (stadteil) und wann könntestest du loslegen zu kommen?


----------



## schläferchriz (23. Februar 2010)

arbeite in horn. muss nur mal schauen ob ich die klamotten glei mitnehmauf arbeit oder danach noch mal heim mache. muss bis 13.15 arbeiten. wo muss ich denn dann hinkommen? weiß ja noch net so wirklich wo das is.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich lade zu mir an meine trails am samstag ein. die trails schmilzen, wenn es noch nicht ausreicht, so werden wir mit den spaten etwas nachhelfen. ich werde ab 12 uhr vor ort sein, pi*daumen.


ich war noch nie wirklich in Reinbek - nur in der Nähe durchgefahren, wenn's nach Berlin geht ;D. Wenn ich mit meinem mit öffentlichen komm, ist das dann schwer zu finden bzw noch weit?

ich muss aber vorher mal die eine Schraube am Umlenkhebel festziehen, die habe ich eben gesehen, dass die lose ist :S - und Werkzeug habe ich hier in meiner Bude noch nicht so viel 

Dann willst am Samstag den Trail shapen und fahrn? klingt doch gut ^^ aaaaber...
ich muss womöglich am Samstag auch noch arbeiten bzw was erledigen ... ich muss da mal die Tage mit Chefe schnacken 

ich schreib desbezüglich, sobald ich näheres weiß, es heir rein.


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2010)

hmm ich überlege gerade, wen ich zu dir schicken kann. letzte öffentliche verkehrsmittelstation wäre u-steinfurther allee, also ebeneso u2, das passt.


----------



## schläferchriz (23. Februar 2010)

und wie weit ist es von der steinfurther allee noch?würde auch mit den öffentlichen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2010)

Etwa 3-4km schätze ich.


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2010)

anfahrt nicht über reinbek sondern steinfurther allee, also billstedt. ich wohnen a reinbek, fahren auch, abaaa auch woanders  und dieser mysteriöse ort von dem ich spreche befindet sich zwischen großen barikaden, laut und schnell, doch für uns leicht zu überwinden 

mal sehen, sonst geb ich via pm eine anfahrtsbeschreibung raus, wenn keiner, ders schon kennt aus der stadt kommt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Februar 2010)

Das klingt so geheimnisvoll wie area 51


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2010)

Nur die Leute da sind gefährlicher


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Februar 2010)

echt ma!

ja, also ich werde mich spätestens leider erst Fr definitiv äußern können  :S

wie kann man dann evtl noch dazustoßen ? =]


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2010)

gute frage.... 

kann mit anderen fakten prahlen: weg laut googlemaps =4,6km macht bei 20km/h = 13,6min, also sagen wa glatt 15min brauch man schon.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Februar 2010)

@daddel:  ich melde mich dann einfach im Laufe des Freitages hier ja dann spätestens dazu nochma, und schreib dir sonst pn mit meiner festnetz-bzw du gibst mir deine, dann könn wir quatschn. Meine Handyrechnung muss ich in nächster Zeit ein wenig schonen 

dann is das ja ganz angenehm ... laut geofox brauch ich mit HVV rund ne Halbe =]

also, bis denn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Februar 2010)

So rahmen ist gepulvert , nach gearbeitet . Lager und steuersatz sind eingepresst und sollte mit glück freitag da sein


----------



## schläferchriz (24. Februar 2010)

das klingt doch super. ich meld mich freitag wieder da ich bis dahin erstmal auf dienstreise muss... also nen par angenehme tage wünsch ich euch


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2010)

Ich werd Rammdösig Schon wieder Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich werd Rammdösig Schon wieder Schnee.


 und wieder wird nicht geräumt .  wenigstens ist mein rahmen total schick


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2010)

Fotos! Aber zackzack


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Fotos! Aber zackzack


Gibts gleich .... Hab ihn noch nicht zurück aber kann nen bild trotzdem liefern. Das ja total verrückt . Eben noch schneesturm und jetzt wieder regen


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2010)

und bei uns die größten flocken aller zeiten....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> und bei uns die größten flocken aller zeiten....



Ja hier eben auch und dann plötzlich regen


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2010)

Fotos! Aber zackzack


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Fotos! Aber zackzack



Muß warten bis der pc frei wird , hab NOCH keinen eigenen, geduld


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2010)

Sorry, warn Doppelpost.

Mein Bike hat mit der Travis endlich die 18kg Marke geknackt (mit FR Reifen).


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

ist es dadurch schwerer oder leichter geworden ? Mit travis ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2010)

Knapp 200g leichter.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2010)

sachmal, die 888 hat in der einen seite kürzere spacer, sodass man die eine feder erst nach 2cm oder so greift...

malte, war das bei dir auch so?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

Wo wir grad beim thema spacer sind , bei mir ist auf jeder seite ein spacer drin der ca 20cm lang ist


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> sachmal, die 888 hat in der einen seite kürzere spacer, sodass man die eine feder erst nach 2cm oder so greift...
> 
> malte, war das bei dir auch so?


Klingt so als ob die feder mit dem kurzen spacer härter ist.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2010)

ne, das nicht, aber das soll bringen, dass man straffere federn fahren kann, und trotzdem ausreichend sag hat.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ne, das nicht, aber das soll bringen, dass man straffere federn fahren kann, und trotzdem ausreichend sag hat.


Na ja kommt aufs selbe bei raus , von der funktion hab ich es mir auch so gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2010)

Also die eine Feder hat Spiel und wird erst nach 2cm mitbelastet? Das soll definitiv nicht so sein. Da ist ein Spacer zu kurz.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2010)

deswegen macht die so komische geräusche, fährt aber gut.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> deswegen macht die so komische geräusche, fährt aber gut.


es wird von Cosmicsports ne explosionszeichnung geben . Vielleicht schicken sie dir ne mail , darauf ist es ersichtlich


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2010)

aso malte: wenn du progressionsprobleme noch immer hast, ich habe einen ca. 17cm langen elastomer aus einer sr suntour duro, der dort die progression bringt übrig. der kommt zwischen die feder.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2010)

Danke, aber meine Progressionsprobleme sind gelöst. Wenn jetzt noch das Wetter gut wäre, könnte man auch gescheit testen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Februar 2010)

Jaja, das liebe Wetter:kotz:
Ich habe die schnautze mittlerweile auch voll, entweder ganz oder garnicht, aber das ist kaka im moment.

hey malte, hast du freitag zeit?
ich will vor'm tanzen noch zu subway, könnten wir uns ja treffen, nen plauschen halten, du bekommst deine Freeride zurück usw.
haste lust?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2010)

Lust habe ich, Zeit müsste ich auch haben. Wann solls denn losgehen?

@Banshee: Danke für den Link! Leider alles Teile, die ich schon habe.


Für alle:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Lust habe ich, Zeit müsste ich auch haben. Wann solls denn losgehen?
> 
> @Banshee: Danke für den Link! Leider alles Teile, die ich schon habe.



Ach so .... Kannst du evtl das bild von khujand herüber holen ? Schaffe es heute nicht mehr


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2010)

Danke Shadow


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. Februar 2010)

coole Lackierung! 
Aber ist das Glanzlack? Geht der nciht voll schnell ins zerkratzte ?  


 öhm, ja, also auch hier im Norden von HH City ist es nicht sooo schick - schlammschlacht und eis-/schneematsch - Rutschen ist angesagt ... ich werde wie bereits gesagt morgen / Samstag früh mal reinkuckn, aber dass ich wen dann von euch auch noch erreich 

dann hoff ich mal auf weiterhin +Grade und keinen Frost mehr nachts, das wär doch schon mal was!

Bis dennsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> coole Lackierung!
> Aber ist das Glanzlack? Geht der nciht voll schnell ins zerkratzte ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ne ist ne pulverung und soll sehr stabil sein, bin auch gespannt wann ich die erste macke rein fahre . Hauptsache der aufbau klappt kratzerfrei


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2010)

also schlammschlacht ist bei mir garantiert. dazu müsste es 2 wochen durchgehend sonne geben. also profiltiefe reifen alá wetscream oder muddy mary oder vergleichbares sollten schon vorhanden sein.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Wäre ideal für meine Gazza weil ich sie mit knapp unter einem bar fahren kann


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2010)

schlamm + breite reifen = schlammplaning


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> schlamm + breite reifen = schlammplaning



Manche schwören zb auf den Gazza für weiche waldböden ....


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. Februar 2010)

Muddy Marys hab ich, wenn ich dödel nicht fast vergessen hätt, dass ich doch noch Schraubenlock kaufen muss und die eine Schraube festziehn muss ... 
doof ... ich seh mal zu, aber ich melde mich wie gesagt für ne Runde   

 tschö Leute


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Hab noch hochfest


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Februar 2010)

Ich werde nachher mal Table Tops auf mein BeOne ziehen und dann auf der Straße etwas Ausdauer fahren.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich werde nachher mal Table Tops auf mein BeOne ziehen und dann auf der Straße etwas Ausdauer fahren.


Geplant hab ich das auch mal , aber mit holy roller .... Merkt man den unterschied deutlich beim rollwiederstand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Februar 2010)

Aber Hallo. Der Tabel Top rollt bei 4bar nahe am Slick.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber Hallo. Der Tabel Top rollt bei 4bar nahe am Slick.


Ne wird bei mir nicht passen . Muß den holy nehmen . Mal schauen ob ich das auch mal probiere


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2010)

holy roler, bist du krank?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Februar 2010)

? Einer der besten Dirt und Streetreifen?


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2010)

exakt, dirt und street, aber nicht freeridereifen für schlammpassagen


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2010)

aso, hab jetzt erst deine eintragungen gelesen, hab das falsch aufgefasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Februar 2010)

@Blom: Wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> aso, hab jetzt erst deine eintragungen gelesen, hab das falsch aufgefasst


Wollt schon fragen ob wahnvorstellung hast  nur für stadt für ausdauer . daddel bestellst du am wochenende bei crc ?
@Shadow : also komplett service bei der monster ist unnötig , hab mal geschaut . Dichtungen sind noch dicht . Zerlegen müssen wir sie trotzdem mal wegen der verstellung


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Blom: Wie siehts morgen aus?


ALso ich könnte nen zug um 15:29 nehmen und wäre dann 15:43 in Buchholz, leider fährt keiner um 16 uhr
würde dir das passen?

@banshee: seiht echt gut aus die farbe


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Februar 2010)

Passt!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ALso ich könnte nen zug um 15:29 nehmen und wäre dann 15:43 in Buchholz, leider fährt keiner um 16 uhr
> würde dir das passen?
> 
> @banshee: seiht echt gut aus die farbe


Ich danke dir , auch wenn es nicht genau der farbton ist den ich wollte


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Passt!


Gut bis morgen.
Ich mach dann mal eben die Cossacks auf die CD.

@banshee: naja, sieht trotzdem geil aus.
und farben sind immer anders, als man erst sieht/denkt.
hängt ja auch vom licht, von anderen farben im umfeld und so ab


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Gut bis morgen.
> Ich mach dann mal eben die Cossacks auf die CD.
> 
> @banshee: naja, sieht trotzdem geil aus.
> ...



ne hab den farbcode extra von Banshee-kanada . Ist einfach nicht der ton den ich wollte . Egal sieht gut aus und fertig . Muß nur noch nen passenden lenker finden .


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2010)

nene, ich hab vor zwei tagen überhaupt erst meine teile von crc bekommen... will mir nochmal eine mittlere oder eine harte travis feder besorgen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> nene, ich hab vor zwei tagen überhaupt erst meine teile von crc bekommen... will mir nochmal eine mittlere oder eine harte travis feder besorgen



Dann schreie ich jetzt mal ganz laut KOT !!! Um alleine zu bestellen sind mir die versand kosten einfach zu hoch


----------



## bikesandmore (25. Februar 2010)

@banshee: sieht echt mal seeeehr geil aus  gefällt mir ziemlich gut!

ich bestell bald, denke am wochenende wieder bei CRC, da könntest du dich einklinken! brauch halt noch meinen LRS, nen vorbau und rahmenschutzfolie. was brauchst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> @banshee: sieht echt mal seeeehr geil aus  gefällt mir ziemlich gut!
> 
> ich bestell bald, denke am wochenende wieder bei CRC, da könntest du dich einklinken! brauch halt noch meinen LRS, nen vorbau und rahmenschutzfolie. was brauchst du denn?


wart mal ab wenn dekor drauf ist und es fertig ist   Lenker und griffe . Und wenn dann noch geld ist kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## bikesandmore (25. Februar 2010)

jau. dann klär ich ma, wann ich bestelle. ist ja n geburtstagsgeschenk..so nachträglich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> jau. dann klär ich ma, wann ich bestelle. ist ja n geburtstagsgeschenk..so nachträglich



Geburtstagsgeschenk ? Wär aber nicht nötig gewesen  hab ja auch bald . Ideal wäre sonntag weil ich da endlich nen pc kriege


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2010)

juhuuu^^ dann müssen unsere etwas zurückgeschrittenen bucholzer auch noch msn akzeptieren und dann haben die hauptuser dieses forum msn und brauchens hier nicht als chat nutzen

vielleicht hab ich die beiden damit ja genug provoziert.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> juhuuu^^ dann müssen unsere etwas zurückgeschrittenen bucholzer auch noch msn akzeptieren und dann haben die hauptuser dieses forum msn und brauchens hier nicht als chat nutzen
> 
> vielleicht hab ich die beiden damit ja genug provoziert.


Tut mir leid aber bin wie ein trotziges kind  mach immer das gegenteil von dem was man möchte  hab nur 5 tage flat erstmal . Die monatsflat hab ich erst mitte märz


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2010)

du kannst dein handy auch internetverbindung nutzen, wenn du darüber eine flat hast. frag nicht wie, bei einem kumpel geht das... hab aber aufgrund einiger diskrepanzen nun etwas abstand. sonst würd ich fragen wie.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> du kannst dein handy auch internetverbindung nutzen, wenn du darüber eine flat hast. frag nicht wie, bei einem kumpel geht das... hab aber aufgrund einiger diskrepanzen nun etwas abstand. sonst würd ich fragen wie.



Weiß nicht genau wie du das meinst aber handy ist vodafone prepaid und der internet stick ist O2 ....
@ all :brauch entscheidungshilfe , den rahmen kennt ja jetzt jeder , felgen weiß ! Jetzt bin ich mir bei der lenker farbe nicht sichert, entweder so ein eloxiertes rot oder ein weiß :-( sooo unsicher


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Februar 2010)

du gehst mit deinem handy mit prepaid ins netz??? keine flat? Ein kumpel von mir hat in seinem Handy eine komplette internetflat und die ist ziehmlich fix. Er kann sein handy via usb anschließen an einen pc und dieses handy mit der flatrate als internetstick nutzen


----------



## bikesandmore (25. Februar 2010)

daddle meint das in etwa so, das du dein Handy als internet-empfänger nutzen kannst, und dann das internet vom handy, irgendwie aufm PC nutzen kannst. beim iPhone geht das mit nem speziellen kabel + software.


Daddel die sau war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2010)

Hab prepaid in verbindung mit internetflat . Aber vodafone hat es so gelöst das man die prepaid flat nicht für pc nutzen kann . Von der geschwindigkeit her bin ich voll zufrieden . Nur geht jedesmal ne ganze aufladekarte dafür drauf und das ist teuer weil ich die ganze woche über jobmäßig erreichbar sein muß


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

@ bikesandmore: bestellst du definitiv bei crc oder evtl auch hibike oder bmo ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

Woher weiß ich wieviele  distanzscheiben und auf welche seite ich benutzen muß am tretlager ?


----------



## bikesandmore (26. Februar 2010)

ausprobieren

ich bestell definitiv bei crc. weil: am günstigsten


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> juhuuu^^ dann müssen unsere etwas zurückgeschrittenen bucholzer auch noch msn akzeptieren und dann haben die hauptuser dieses forum msn und brauchens hier nicht als chat nutzen
> 
> vielleicht hab ich die beiden damit ja genug provoziert.


nööö, mein ruhe pulz liegt immernoch bei 50, ich bin ganz gelassen.
warum sollte ich mir sowas anschaffen? ist viel zu aufwendig
und außerdem reicht mir das hier auch und unserm BeOne'ler best. auch

@shadow: welche mavic felge meintest du vrohin nochmal? 521, 325, 729, 823 oder 321?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2010)

721


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> ausprobieren
> 
> ich bestell definitiv bei crc. weil: am günstigsten



Mich hat crc nicht überzeug :-( meine letzte bestellung hab ich auch lieber bei hibike gemacht . Weil crc nicht günstiger war und vieles nicht hatte was ich brauchte . Und jetzt wollte ich u.a nen lenker von sixpack haben und diese marke hat crc nichtmal ! Hab jetzt mal rahmen gewogen mit dämpfer  grins


----------



## bikesandmore (26. Februar 2010)

und?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

6250g mit dämpfer


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 721


ahh gut, danke
irgendwas mit 700 war mir in erinnerung geblieben

@banshee: dein rahmen könnte man glatt im CC-Worldcup fahren


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Februar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Weiß nicht genau wie du das meinst aber handy ist vodafone prepaid und der internet stick ist O2 ....
> @ all :brauch entscheidungshilfe , den rahmen kennt ja jetzt jeder , felgen weiß ! Jetzt bin ich mir bei der lenker farbe nicht sichert, entweder so ein eloxiertes rot oder ein weiß :-( sooo unsicher



also wenn du mich fragst: - je nach Farbe vom Vorbau  wenn dein Vorbau weiß wird, würde ich weißen Lenker mit weißem Vorbau - ich fände das ja mal hammer 

aber sag einfach ma, wie das wird. deine Felgen weiß, Hinterachsenaufhängung etc weiß, rahmen rot ... naja ...


@ all : sorry, ich werkel morgen rum und besorge mir Schrauben lock etc, damit ich ab nächstem WE voll dabei sein kann, und wenn es wenigstens überhalb der Gefriergrenze bleibt, dann ist dieser doofe Schnee-Schmelze-Eis-Scheiß weg ^^
 -
 also ich bin morgen leider nicht daaa  - ich habe aber bestanden und feier nun, un dann kann ich mir das auch alles leisten.
Im laufe der nächsten / übernächsten Woche kann ich dann mein Urlaubsplan machen etc  es wiiiird alles 

öhm jungs, gerne, ich geb dann auch mal meine msn per pn raus, dann kann man doch unkomplizierter quatschen  ^^


also, gutes Shapen und viel Spaß beim Riden 

ich bin in Gedanken dabei, ich muss halt leider hier mein Panzer und anderen sch... machen =]

ansonsten lass mal schnacken, ggf Sonntag ?
Ich habe in der nächsten Zeit sowieso eeeeeher sonntags Zeit als Samstags - das würde mir gefallen, wenn wir gemeinsame Biketermine Sonntags setzten 

also, bis dennsen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Februar 2010)

öh, was sind das für zahlen von den Felgen ? Gewicht ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2010)

ne, das ist die bezeichnung,  der name


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

Also die felgen sind weiß , und der vorbau ist schwarz , gab es nur in schwarz . und das dekor ist weiß . Tendiere zu einem roten lenker von sixpack .Cross country ist was für frauen


----------



## schläferchriz (26. Februar 2010)

also mit morgen muss bei mir leider auch ausfallen. hab total viel zu tun auf arbeit. hat sich leider viel angesammelt über 3 tage
das wetter soll ja auch eher total mies werden. alo dann nen schönen abend noch.


----------



## schläferchriz (26. Februar 2010)

sorry doppelpost.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2010)

bei mir passts auch nicht soo richtig. war auch noch am überlegen nach malente mit dem auto zu fahren, aber das wetter ist mies und ich sollte mich auch mehr auf die prüfungen konzentrieren,...


----------



## bikesandmore (26. Februar 2010)

daddel du bist sooo ein assi


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2010)

ich trödel einfach nicht und wenn ich mir etwas vornehme, zieh ich es auch durch


----------



## bikesandmore (26. Februar 2010)

super. ich durfte ja bis jetzt nochnicht. wieso bist du eig. einfach älter als ich?!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

Ach kinder ..... Seid lieb


----------



## bikesandmore (26. Februar 2010)

ok. der opa hat gesprochen  amen 

nja. seine elter ham sich einfach 'n bisschen beeilt!


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2010)

mein daddy war einfach früher potent, als deiner


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

Opa kannst in 2 wochen sagen  was kosten gewindeschneider?


----------



## bikesandmore (26. Februar 2010)

teuer wÃ¼rd ich mal sagen

Edit: Grad mal auf ebay geschaut. also einzelne schneide-aufsÃ¤tze ab 3 euro, und set's fÃ¼r 25â¬/+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

Sind 4 gewinde die geschnitten werden müssen :-( was ist denn nun günstiger ? Shop oder kaufen ?


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2010)

wenns einmalig ist, leihen, wenn du bastelambitionen hast, kauf dir am besten ein set. die dinger halten, bei richtiger anwendung, ewig. zumindens bei gelegenheitsanwender. sagtest du nicht, du wärest mechaniker=?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wenns einmalig ist, leihen, wenn du bastelambitionen hast, kauf dir am besten ein set. die dinger halten, bei richtiger anwendung, ewig. zumindens bei gelegenheitsanwender. sagtest du nicht, du wärest mechaniker=?



Ja aber übe ich nicht mehr aus . Bike wird eh nicht vor mitte märz fertig aber ich kann sonst die komplette schaltung nicht montieren und das nervt mich total


----------



## bikesandmore (26. Februar 2010)

ach, schaltauge und tretlagergewinde zulackiert? hatte ich auch. habs mim feinen schraubenzieher in handarbeit entfernt!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> ach, schaltauge und tretlagergewinde zulackiert? hatte ich auch. habs mim feinen schraubenzieher in handarbeit entfernt!



Ja 2 gewinde fürs schaltauge , und 2 gewinde für die klemmung der schwingenlagerung . Kann man gewinde sauber kratzen ? Speziell bei ner pulverung ? Ist ja ne kunststoffschicht .Lager wurden eingepresst


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2010)

Einfach ne harte Schraube (A4 oder A2) reindrehen. Klappt normalerweise, aber ich übernehme da keine Garantie.
Das Schaltauge kannst du freikratzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Einfach ne harte Schraube (A4 oder A2) reindrehen. Klappt normalerweise, aber ich übernehme da keine Garantie.
> Das Schaltauge kannst du freikratzen.



Damit zerstöre ich ja die gewinde durch die pulver reste . Ist nicht direkt das schaltauge sondern 2 gewinde damit ich das schaltauge montieren kann , sind ziemlich kleine gewinde in der schwinge .


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2010)

Sollten M3 oder M4 sein. Eventuell einfach den passenden Gewindeschneider einzeln kaufen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sollten M3 oder M4 sein. Eventuell einfach den passenden Gewindeschneider einzeln kaufen.



Und dann einfach mit ner normalen zange ? Mal nach her in den max bahr schauen . Viel interessanter wird es beim bremse entlüften und kürzen ....


----------



## schläferchriz (27. Februar 2010)

also ja nicht mit dem schraubendreher machen. einfach mal in nen radladen gehen und nachschneiden lassen. für nen 5er machen die das gern und es ist von ner fachkraft. einmal falsch reingeschraubt ist nähmlich das gewinde hin.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> also ja nicht mit dem schraubendreher machen. einfach mal in nen radladen gehen und nachschneiden lassen. für nen 5er machen die das gern und es ist von ner fachkraft. einmal falsch reingeschraubt ist nähmlich das gewinde hin.


Nur leider haben wir so tolle shops in hamburg :-(


----------



## schmanto (27. Februar 2010)

? der in der rentzelstraße haben letztens einen ganz netten und kompetenten eindruck gemacht, als ich da drin war... die machen das bestimmt


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2010)

schickes bike, gefällt mir dein demo 



öhm, er meint msp in der rentzelstraße


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Ha ha ha ...... msp ...... Sehr kompetent . Als beispiel .... Sie hatten meine schaltung montiert , der schaltzug war so lang das er ins hinterrad geraten ist ! Klang so als hätte ich perlen an den speichen wie bei nem kleinkind . Beim letzten mal fragte ich wegen meiner monster weil die verstellung nicht klappt . Man gab mir nen termin zum vorbei kommen . Als ich da war meinte man ohne die gabel überhaupt anzuschauen ich müsste wieder gehen sie könnten nix machen . Super kompetent 1+


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2010)

hätte  man jetzt auch differenzierter ausdrücken können.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Hätte man  aber nicht ich .... Jedesmal ist was bei dem schuppen  so hab jetzt fast jeden shop angerufen . Keiner kann das heute . Werd jetzt zu max bahr und schauen was der schneider kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2010)

Hey Shadow, wolltest du nicht heute nen bissl Trialn?
Wenn ja, würde ich mitm Rad in die Stadt kommen, ich habe keine Lust auf Matschtrails und brauche mal nen bissl abwechslung als nur pferdekopf-.-


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

@Shadow : hab jetzt vorne entlüftet nach handbuch . Hebel ist sehr hart . Kann ich davon ausgehen das vorne die bremse entlüftet ist und ich nun hinten loslegen kann ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2010)

@Banshee: Ich denke schon.
@BlÃ¼mchen: FÃ¼rs Trailn dÃ¼rfte es noch zu vereist sein. AuÃerdem muss ich noch 1-2 Stunden arbeiten.
@MSP: Differenziert ausgedrÃ¼ckt: MSP ist ein Saftladen mit inkompetentem, unfreundlichen und arrogantem Personal (nicht ganz so arrogant wie CNC) und auÃerdem noch vÃ¶llig Ã¼berteuert. Mit 3 Wochen Wartezeit und fÃ¼r 40â¬ schneiden die dir sicher deine Gewinde.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2010)

achso, schade.
ich habe nämlich gearde lust auf nen bissl sreet und das geht in buchholz besser.
aber alleine ist auch langweilig
haste dann nachher lust/zeit?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Banshee: Ich denke schon.
> @Blümchen: Fürs Trailn dürfte es noch zu vereist sein. Außerdem muss ich noch 1-2 Stunden arbeiten.
> @MSP: Differenziert ausgedrückt: MSP ist ein Saftladen mit inkompetentem, unfreundlichen und arrogantem Personal (nicht ganz so arrogant wie CNC) und außerdem noch völlig überteuert. Mit 3 Wochen Wartezeit und für 40? schneiden die dir sicher deine Gewinde.



Hab bei boc gefragtt. Montag morgen und 7 euro .... Mal schauen. Hebel läßt sie 30mm ziehen . Geht street denn in der hafencity und landungsbrücken nicht gut ? Platz ist ja vorhanden und treppen auch .


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich denke schon. Wann denn? Ich denke vor 15:30 schaffe ich es nicht in die Innenstadt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2010)

entweder ich komme zu dann mitm rad oder ich nehme die bahn
mit der bahn wäre ich 15:20 da, sonst würde ich via straße so fahren, dass ich um ~15h am fahrradschloss wäre

ich denke, ich würde dann zu um 15h zu dir zum laden kommen, es sei denn, es ist total verregnet


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> achso, schade.
> ich habe nämlich gearde lust auf nen bissl sreet und das geht in buchholz besser.
> aber alleine ist auch langweilig
> haste dann nachher lust/zeit?



Oder fährst volkspark und fährst die hühnerleitern müßten eisfrei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2010)

nee, zu teuer nach HH mitm zug
außerdem würde ich mich mit garantie verlaufen bzw. verfahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2010)

Ok, dass müsste etwa passen. Ich muss dann nur einmal kurz zu hause vorbei, um das Rad zu wechseln.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> nee, zu teuer nach HH mitm zug
> außerdem würde ich mich mit garantie verlaufen bzw. verfahren



Dann hätte ich dich abgeholt von der sbahn mit,n bike , zur vorführung  dachte du bist aus hamburg ?!


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2010)

wenn ich nicht vorher noch poste oder dich anrufe komme ich
bis dann.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2010)

Anrufen nur unter
Kannst auch schon um viertel vor oder so kommen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Anrufen nur unter 04187-----609921
> Kannst auch schon um viertel vor oder so kommen.



Ne einladung für alle stalker ha ha ha .... Dein leben wird nie mehr sicher sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2010)

Mein Chef wird sich freuen
Keine Angst. Der Beitrag wird nachher editiert


----------



## schläferchriz (27. Februar 2010)

also bei uns im laden hätte ich das unter garantie sehr schnell gemacht aber wenn de net vorbeigekommen bist. gibt ja schließlich auch noch andere händler außer msp


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

wo denn ? dann würde ich montag kommen evtl . so hier mal ein zwischenstand . leitung vorne + hinten gekürtzt und vorne entlüftet .


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2010)

schläferchris, arbeitest du auch in einem bikeshop???


----------



## frankenbower (27. Februar 2010)

7 Tg. Die wo.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

frankenbower schrieb:


> 7 Tg. Die wo.


Und wo ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2010)

@banshee: die monster sieht aus, als würde sie gleich den ganzen rahmen verschlingen im positiven sinne natürlich

@shadow: man bin ich fertig


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @banshee: die monster sieht aus, als würde sie gleich den ganzen rahmen verschlingen im positiven sinne natürlich
> 
> @shadow: man bin ich fertig



Mitte märz kommt das 60 euro dekor von Cosmicsports dran  aber danke  bist du schon mal volkspark gefahren ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2010)

nee, wollten shadow und ich, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere aber auch mal hin

@shadow: die pedale meinte ich heute --->KLICK<---


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Krieg ja morgen früh meinen pc und da der volkspark eigentlich mein vorgarten ist kann ich ja morgen nachmittag mal bilder vom volkspark reinstellen . Sind ein paar sprünge und hühnerleitern .... Nix wildes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Krieg ja morgen früh meinen pc und da der volkspark eigentlich mein vorgarten ist kann ich ja morgen nachmittag mal bilder vom volkspark reinstellen . Sind ein paar sprünge und hühnerleitern .... Nix wildes


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2010)

sollte da nicht ne BMX-Bahn sein?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> sollte da nicht ne BMX-Bahn sein?


bmx bahn ? Ne nicht hier , volksdorf ist eine .


----------



## schläferchriz (27. Februar 2010)

jup arbeite bei fahrrad pagels


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> jup arbeite bei fahrrad pagels



Wo seid ihr ? Was kosten 4 gewinde schneiden ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Februar 2010)

wow, nun versteh ich, warum ihr so custom-mtbs fahrt uns so.

Banshee, geilomat! Also den Lenker in Rot sieht sicher phäd aus 

Ja, ich hatt auch tagelang was aufgeschoben, dat muss ich heute und morgen nachholen.

Wenn ihr im Bikeshop arbeitet ... könnte ich dann zumindest günstiger als unverbindliche Preisempfehlungen Stuff bei euch kaufen/ bestellen? 

zB meine Schraubensicherung habe ich bisher noch nicht bekommen 

also, wir quatsche, ich bin gleich mal fleißig auf zum Kiez, ich habe die Prüfung gestern nämlich bestanden 

bis denn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> wow, nun versteh ich, warum ihr so custom-mtbs fahrt uns so.
> 
> Banshee, geilomat! Also den Lenker in Rot sieht sicher phäd aus
> 
> ...



 also ich arbeite nicht im shop , aber krieg meine teile trotzdem  wegen schraubensicherung einfach zu würth gehen oder atu , praktiker max bahr obi hornbach oder conrad usw .... Ja lenker wird rot , von sixpack . Oder nimmst hanfband , das geht auch. Aber ganz ehrlich ? Brauchen tut man loctite eigentlich nicht . Da freerider eh mehr belastungen aushalten müssen als normale bikes mußt du alle paar fahrten vorher das bike kurz durch schauen und da kannst dann auch schrauben nach ziehen , selbst die torx schrauben für die bremsscheiben setze ich ohne sicherung an


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Februar 2010)

danke!

joa, ich wollte da mir aber zu dem "Licklite" noch ein paar verschiedene Paare Schläuche, einen oder zwei Sätze Reifen und manch Zeug kaufen ... und da lohnt sich das ja dann wiederum schon. 

Ist einer von euch eigentlich ma Tubeless gefahren?
Irgendwelche Schluppen, die man empfehlen kann (für FR oder DH Einsatz)? 
meine Deemaxx sind ja UST-geeignet und ich will dat mal ausprobieren, mir fehlen nur die Reifen dafür ... 

alsooo Prost


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Februar 2010)

ich dacht, wenn ich mal ne längere Tour fahr ... muss mir vllt auch mal n anständiges Bike-Werkzeugset holen 


ja, aber das mit immer Überprüfen, wie fest die Schrauben etc sollt ich mir angewöhenen  -verdammt, ja 

sind die Torx Schrauben nicht die, dass sich das Gewinde beim Bremsen an sich festzieht? das dann aber so "Wiederharken" hat, dass man beim Rückwärtsrollen durch Bremsen nicht die Scheibe löst?

ich muss gleich off, Party on !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ich dacht, wenn ich mal ne längere Tour fahr ... muss mir vllt auch mal n anständiges Bike-Werkzeugset holen
> 
> 
> ja, aber das mit immer Überprüfen, wie fest die Schrauben etc sollt ich mir angewöhenen  -verdammt, ja
> ...



Ne torx ist einfach nur einfach gesagt ne imbus schraube mit vielzahn . Durch die spezielle form läßt sich mehr kraft übertragen und das werkzeug greift sicherer und dazu kommt das durch die form die schrauben sehr flach gehalten werden können, kommt aus dem kfz bereich Neue torx schrauben für die scheiben besitzen eine sicherung die einmal hält. ust soll man öfters nachpumpen müssen als normal . Im rennbetrieb kein problem . Hab noch nen satz nokian reifen , allerdings 26/24 zoll . Viel spaß dann noch


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2010)

jau


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Verstehe zwar nicht ganz warum aber hab ich grad gemacht . Jetzt hast du die pappnase auf und mußt Deins löschen


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2010)

ich danke, in ruhiger minute erklär ich dir das gerne


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich danke, in ruhiger minute erklär ich dir das gerne



 ich hab so viele ruhige minuten , glaubst gar nicht wieviel   noch 9 std


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2010)

du schläft auch nie, kann das sein?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> du schläft auch nie, kann das sein?^^



Kommt schon mal vor  auf arbeit oder so  ne also seit mitte dezember bis jetzt bin ich eigentlich mehr zuhause als auf arbeit . Langsam nervt es mich aber . Krieg zwar volles gehalt aber trotzdem


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

@Banshee:  tauschen ?! 



Danke dir (und euch andren, die mir doch gern helfen), alles klaaar - diese Schraubenköpf kenn ich doch sogar - wusst nur nicht, dass die TORX heißen ... so wie Spax für Holz, oder? Solche  Aufsätze/Schraubendreher hätt ich erstmal gar nicht, also könnte ich das auch nicht selber machen 


hum, fährste vorne mit nem 24'' Reifen?!?

 ja, danke, aber nur einen ust ausprobieren, fetzt das?  wenn dann gleich beide  dacht ich ...

mal schauen, ich muss nu mal alles fertig machen, damit ich dann alles heir erledige und nächste Mal auch kann - deswegen fang ich mal an 

haut rein, bis dennsen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @Banshee:  tauschen ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nüsse hab ich für torx .....tauschen ? Was ?
bin 24 zoll auch mal vorne gefahreni , fahre aber wieder zum glück vorn 26 und hinten 24 zoll


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

mit deinem Job - tauschen - Geld kassieren, dafür dass du zuhaus bleibst ?! klingt gut!

vorne 26 und hinten 24 ? sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört/gesehen? 
ich dachte wenn dann andersrum, so zum schneller fahren ...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> mit deinem Job - tauschen - Geld kassieren, dafür dass du zuhaus bleibst ?! klingt gut!
> 
> vorne 26 und hinten 24 ? sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört/gesehen?
> ich dachte wenn dann andersrum, so zum schneller fahren ...



vorn 26 hinten 24 war früher gar nicht so selten . Mein scream ist dafür auch ausgelegt bzw ich kann mir es aussuchen . Fahre nur diese kombination egal welches bike . Krieg jeden monat das selbe geld , ob ich 80 std hab oder 180 std hab immer das selbe geld .


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

wow. klingt nicht schlecht, wenn das Geld denn auch stimmt.

okay, ja ich bin halt doch der Neuling und hab nicht soooviel Wissen, nur was ich mir so bei meinen 2 Bikes angesammelt hab zur Kaufentscheidung und was ich so gelernt hab, aber freut mich, hier wat dazu zu lernen!

und sag ma, war das üblich, um die DH-Eigenschaften zu verbessern ? (schon durch die unterschiedlichen Größen wird die Geometrie ja noch mehr auf reines Bergabfahren ausgerichtet)


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

ach es macht grad *klick* bei mir  -  deswegen haben viele hier vorne und hinten verschiedene Felgen, weil man hinten und vorne unterschiedliche Bereifungsgrößen fährt  

wo ich mir grad nochma dein Scream anseh ... haste auch so ...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> wow. klingt nicht schlecht, wenn das Geld denn auch stimmt.
> 
> okay, ja ich bin halt doch der Neuling und hab nicht soooviel Wissen, nur was ich mir so bei meinen 2 Bikes angesammelt hab zur Kaufentscheidung und was ich so gelernt hab, aber freut mich, hier wat dazu zu lernen!
> 
> und sag ma, war das üblich, um die DH-Eigenschaften zu verbessern ? (schon durch die unterschiedlichen Größen wird die Geometrie ja noch mehr auf reines Bergabfahren ausgerichtet)



Also es wird gesagt das ein 24 zoll hinterrad das bike ein wenig agiler macht durch die geringere massenträgheit . Wird/wurde nur im freeride eingesetzt , da es durch den kleineren umfang mehr in unebenheiten "hinein fällt " bei der rampage 2001 bis 2004 war so die hauptzeit im profisport . Und wegen der geometrie ist so ne sache . Zb gab es ein big hit was du serienmäßig nur mit 24 zoll fahren konntest , in diesem fall ist die geometrie extra dafür ausgelegt gewesen . Hab grad noch Loctite mittelfest gefunden


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ach es macht grad *klick* bei mir  -  deswegen haben viele hier vorne und hinten verschiedene Felgen, weil man hinten und vorne unterschiedliche Bereifungsgrößen fährt
> 
> wo ich mir grad nochma dein Scream anseh ... haste auch so ...


Ne bei mir war einfach der grund das ich nicht die gleichen felgen hatte wegen geld . Jetzt hab ich die selben nur der durchmesser ist anders
Warum andere das machen weiß ich nicht


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

asoo, cool. danke  man lernt nie aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> asoo, cool. danke  man lernt nie aus!



Hast die rampage schonmal gesehen ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

nein, leider nur so kurze Teile von youtube 
hab auch weder NWD, Kranked oder so ... 
voll doof.

einzige was ich hab: is "Inglorious Bikers" - den find ich aber geil 
könnt ihr euch unter für lau ziehen:

http://dl.biking-hiking.at/IngloriousBikers/

"A State of Freeride" hab ich auch nischt in meiner Videothek, aber will mal schaun, wo ich die ausleihen kann


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> nein, nur so kurze Teile von youtube
> hab auch weder NWD, Kranked oder so ...



Hab alle rampage außer die letzte , auch nwd und kranked ,und vor allem box of disorder wo der bender noch fährt . Ein muß für solch ein wetter . Also leihbar sind meine  hätte im angebot nwd 1bis 3 , nwd 5,6,7,8,kranked 4 glaub ich ,illusionary lines und rampage 1bis 4


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

mach mich hier noch Neidisch

 hehe - ja, da bin ich wirklich Neidisch !!!

echt mal n Pisswetter, Freitag bin ich nur ne kleine Tour mit meinem AM sogar mit Schutzblechen gefahren, aber total ätzend bei dem Dreck ...
weder die fast zu sliks gefahren Reifen, noch die Bleche haben mich sauber gehalten. Und wat ich ja so doof finde, es ist weder berechenbar zum fahren wie Schlamm/Matsch, noch ist es einfach nur rutschig wie Eis ... Warten, Tee trinken ... oder was auch immer 
und Filme an arme Leuts ausleihen  - oder n Videoabend 

gut, ich muss mal Mittag machen - verhunger sonst

bis nachher


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

ach Banshee 

war das vorhin eigentlich ein "angebot" mit dem Locklite ? Ich koch mal was gegen den Kater


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ach Banshee
> 
> war das vorhin eigentlich ein "angebot" mit dem Locklite ? Ich koch mal was gegen den Kater



Na ja Loctite nutze ich ja nicht , hatte ich noch von der lehre . Und was das wetter angeht .... War heut mittag im volkspark wegen bildern mußte aber wieder umdrehen weil da noch blankes eis ist und ich  immer noch schmerzen im sprunggelenk hab


----------



## schläferchriz (28. Februar 2010)

nicht die welt. einfach mal anrufen und nach preis fragen. sitzen in horn
www.fahrrad-pagels.de
genaue preise kann ich grad leider net sagen.wirst aber sicher damit direkt bediehnt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> nicht die welt. einfach mal anrufen und nach preis fragen. sitzen in horn
> www.fahrrad-pagels.de
> genaue preise kann ich grad leider net sagen.wirst aber sicher damit direkt bediehnt



Und könnte ich das bike auch morgen hinbringen und auch wieder abholen ? Kann wichtig


----------



## schläferchriz (28. Februar 2010)

aber sicher. in der regel dauert das "hexenwerk" 10min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> aber sicher. in der regel dauert das "hexenwerk" 10min



Dann werd ich auf jedenfall bei euch anrufen . Ihr müßt nur mit den öffentlichen gut zu erreichen sein  . boc meinte 7 euro


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Na ja Loctite nutze ich ja nicht , hatte ich noch von der lehre . Und was das wetter angeht .... War heut mittag im volkspark wegen bildern mußte aber wieder umdrehen weil da noch blankes eis ist und ich  immer noch schmerzen im sprunggelenk hab



was für Bilder? wollts einfach schicke Bilder schießen?

wat ist los, hattest ne Verletzung vom Biken?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> was für Bilder? wollts einfach schicke Bilder schießen?
> 
> wat ist los, hattest ne Verletzung vom Biken?



Wollt für die Diejenigen hier die noch nie im volkspark gefahren sind bilder machen weil hier hühnerleiter , sprünge rampen , und zum teil starke gefälle sind . Angerissene bänder im sprunggelenk , verdreht und umgeknickt


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Februar 2010)

hey chris, euer laden sieht ja richtig gut aus! - vielleicht schau ich mal nach der schule rein. sind nur ein paar minuten von dort zu euch. 


aber mit 4x muss man nochmal überarbeiten, fr fährst du auch


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

*nick* ich kann daddel nur zustimmen 

Banshee: oh, cool, ich war da auch noch nie zum Biken


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> *nick* ich kann daddel nur zustimmen
> 
> Banshee: oh, cool, ich war da auch noch nie zum Biken


Deswegen ja . Ist jetzt aber echt kein bikepark hier , also für den ganzen tag ist es hier nix aber zum mal kurz lang reiten schon gut , zumal ich hier wohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

juhu ! ja also sobald befahrbar - sag bescheid, da ich Bramfeld/Steilshoop wohn, kann ich schon mal eben vorbeikommen ... 

etwas leichter als Buchholz oder so 

 ich freu mich, und gute Besserung


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> juhu ! ja also sobald befahrbar - sag bescheid, da ich Bramfeld/Steilshoop wohn, kann ich schon mal eben vorbeikommen ...
> 
> etwas leichter als Buchholz oder so
> 
> ich freu mich, und gute Besserung



danke danke , kann ich machen . Mitte märz bin ich dann auch vom bike her dabei. 10Min von hier hält ja auch die sbahn


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

jau - nur je nachdem wo du wohnst oder so, ist es zeitlich etc glaub ich fast egal ... ich bin von hier aus schnell in der City / ...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> aber sicher. in der regel dauert das "hexenwerk" 10min


Jetzt hab ich blut geleckt  hab einen fox vanilla rc , da müßten neue buchsen eingepresst werden , neues öl muß rein und der knopf für die druckstufe muß neu . Kriegt ihr sowas hin oder schickt ihr ihn ein ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> jau - nur je nachdem wo du wohnst oder so, ist es zeitlich etc glaub ich fast egal ... ich bin von hier aus schnell in der City / ...



Wohn zwischen volkspark und sbahn . Als erstes würd ich glaube ich gern wieder in die city zum biken


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Februar 2010)

bin immer gern dabei, sobald ich Zeit hab 
in dem Sinne, ich mach mal anderen Mist hier, bis die Tage


----------



## schläferchriz (28. Februar 2010)

dämpfer schicken wir ein. das machen wir nicht selber. nur buchsen einpressen geht bei uns. aber vorbeikommen lohnt sich immer 
so nun gehts erstmal in docks zum konzert. auf dass ich morgen total im eimer bin


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

Ja die dämpferpreise kenn ich leider wenn sie eingeschickt werden :-( dann kann ich gleich nen neuen kaufen


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Februar 2010)

sag an, was mit der druckstufenverstellung los ist, dann kann ich dir sagen, ob ich das machen kann, oder nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

Ja die dämpferpreise kenn ich leider wenn sie eingeschickt werden :-( dann kann lag gleich nen neuen kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> sag an, was mit der druckstufenverstellung los ist, dann kann ich dir sagen, ob ich das machen kann, oder nicht



Also in dem knopf für die druckstufe ist doch die kugel drin für die rasterung , verstehst ? Jetzt hab ich 2 halbe kugeln und der sitz für die kugel in dem knopf ist heraus gebrochen . Soviel hab ich herausgefunden . Und es befindet sich nun gar kein öl mehr drin . Und neue buchsen .


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Februar 2010)

hmm, bedeutet, dass man den dämpfer nicht mehr dicht bekommt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hmm, bedeutet, dass man den dämpfer nicht mehr dicht bekommt?



Vermutlich , beim abnehmen des knopfes hab ich auch nen halben dichtungsring gefunden . Ob die kugellaufbahn auch für die dichtheit zuständig ist glaub ich zwar nicht aber ich kann nicht einschätzen ob von den bruchstücken etwas tiefer in den piggy bag gelangt ist . Eingeschickte dämpfer kosten immer plus minus um die 200 euro . Hab hier zwar noch nen Manitou metel aber der hat keine druckstufe bzw für den bräuchte ich auch noch buchsen


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> nee, wollten shadow und ich, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere aber auch mal hin
> 
> @shadow: die pedale meinte ich heute --->KLICK<---



Damit es nicht untergeht zitiere ich mich nochmal selbst

Ihr habt seit heute Mittag aber nen ganzen Haufen gelabert


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Damit es nicht untergeht zitiere ich mich nochmal selbst
> 
> Ihr habt seit heute Mittag aber nen ganzen Haufen gelabert



Am bike schrauben allein reicht nicht da muß noch zwischendurch geschrieben werden


----------



## supermaniac (1. März 2010)

ich hab noch ein paar bilder vom volkspark gefunden - sind nicht so ganz aktuell, aber für einen ersten eindruck reicht es wohl: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/27230

schönen gruß
marten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

supermaniac schrieb:


> ich hab noch ein paar bilder vom volkspark gefunden - sind nicht so ganz aktuell, aber für einen ersten eindruck reicht es wohl: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/27230
> 
> schönen gruß
> marten


Genau danke , die wollt ich auch knippsen nur kein hinkommen


----------



## supermaniac (1. März 2010)

inzwischen gibt es da noch nen ziemlich großen drop und ein paar mehr kleinere sprünge - die sind auf den fotos noch nicht zu sehen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

supermaniac schrieb:


> inzwischen gibt es da noch nen ziemlich großen drop und ein paar mehr kleinere sprünge - die sind auf den fotos noch nicht zu sehen...


Dann muß ich da mal hin , wohne ja 5 min von dort . AN ALLE HAMBURGER  ES GIBT NEUIGKEITEN . WIR HABEN INZWISCHEN 1 MÄRZ . CNC HAT NOCH IMMER NICHT GEÖFFNET . DIE GRÜNDE SIND DAS SIE INVENTUR HABEN ! EIN 2TER EVENTUELL VIEL WICHTIGERER GRUND IST DAS ÜBERLEGT WIRD DAS GESCHÄFT ZU SCHLIESEN UND NUR NOCH NEN INTERNET SHOP ZU VERTREIBEN . DIESE ENTSCHEIDUNG IST NICHT OFFIZIELL UND NOCH NICHT BESCHLOSSEN . VORHER ICH DAS WEISS ? VON EINEM EHEMALIGEN MECHANIKER VON CNC ! DIESER MECHANIKER HAT SICH JETZT SELBSTSTÄNDIG GEMACHT .WAR GERADE DORT ZUM NACHSCHNEIDEN MEINER 4 GEWINDE . HAB 5 EURO BEZAHLT . DIESER SHOP VERDIENT EINE CHANCE . ER BEFINDET SICH ZWISCHEN CNC UND BOC . ICH WAR BEGEISTERT HÖFFLICH SCHNELL UND PREISWERT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

supermaniac schrieb:


> inzwischen gibt es da noch nen ziemlich großen drop und ein paar mehr kleinere sprünge - die sind auf den fotos noch nicht zu sehen...



Dieser ziemlich große drop , was schätzt du wie hoch ?


----------



## supermaniac (1. März 2010)

schwer zu sagen, war schon recht lange nicht mehr da. aber ich erinnere mich, dass mir von ca. 6m flugphase berichtet wurde. kann das nicht bestätigen, da das für mich newbie n bisschen viel ist und ich auch noch niemanden rüberfliegen sehen hab.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

supermaniac schrieb:


> schwer zu sagen, war schon recht lange nicht mehr da. aber ich erinnere mich, dass mir von ca. 6m flugphase berichtet wurde. kann das nicht bestätigen, da das für mich newbie n bisschen viel ist und ich auch noch niemanden rüberfliegen sehen hab.



Also das wäre mir wohl auch erstmal zuviel bzw kann es jetzt nicht einschätzen . Hast du zufällig erfahrung mit truvativ innenlagern ?


----------



## supermaniac (1. März 2010)

naja, ich hab eins in meinem rad - habs aber nicht selbst eingebaut. ich hab nicht wirklich einen vergleich und wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wie ich unterschiede ausmachen sollte. worauf zielt denn die frage ab?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

supermaniac schrieb:


> naja, ich hab eins in meinem rad - habs aber nicht selbst eingebaut. ich hab nicht wirklich einen vergleich und wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wie ich unterschiede ausmachen sollte. worauf zielt denn die frage ab?



Die welle der howitzer lagers hat spiel und die husselfelt paßt nun nicht mehr auf die welle


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich brauchst du ein neues Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Warum ? Vor der pulverung paßte alles . Schmeiß gleich das bike aus dem fenster , seit über 4 std bin ich bei


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2010)

Sag bescheid, ich fangs auf
Wenn das Howitzerlager spiel hat, wird sich das kaum beheben lasse, da alles gekapselt ist.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, ich fangs auf
> Wenn das Howitzerlager spiel hat, wird sich das kaum beheben lasse, da alles gekapselt ist.


Ich kann das komplette lager auf der bremsenseite mit der hand heraus nehmen . Es paßt nicht mal mehr die welle in die husselfelt , und wenn doch dann nimmt die welle spann ab von der kurbelverzahnung. Ist es wichtig wie rum die welle kommt ?


----------



## schläferchriz (1. März 2010)

tretlagerbreite stimmt? das lager sitzt relativ lose in der schale. ist eider normal bei truvativ. klingt als hättest du nen spacer vergessen. oder einen zuviel....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> tretlagerbreite stimmt? das lager sitzt relativ lose in der schale. ist eider normal bei truvativ. klingt als hättest du nen spacer vergessen. oder einen zuviel....



Die kurbel lager kombi ist sein einem halben jahr drin . Jetzt krieg ich nicht mal mehr die kurbel drauf . Ist die welle symetrisch oder paßt sie nur einmal ? Bin seit 12 uhr dabei und etwas angepisst. Tretlagergehäuse hat 68mm die howitzer ist nen 73er . Hab auf der bremsenseite einen spacer und auf der antriebsseite 2


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, ich fangs auf
> Wenn das Howitzerlager spiel hat, wird sich das kaum beheben lasse, da alles gekapselt ist.


? Da ist nix gekapselt


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Die kurbel lager kombi ist sein einem halben jahr drin . Jetzt krieg ich nicht mal mehr die kurbel drauf . Ist die welle symetrisch oder paßt sie nur einmal ? Bin seit 12 uhr dabei und etwas angepisst. Tretlagergehäuse hat 68mm die howitzer ist nen 73er . Hab auf der bremsenseite einen spacer und auf der antriebsseite 2



Das ist richtig so und sollte funktionieren. Der Lagersitz (Gewinde und außen) ist nachgefräßt, oder?
Hast du probiert die Achse beidseitig einzubauen? Also einmal so rum einmal andersrum?
Mit gekapselt meine ich die Lager, die man nicht nachstellen kann.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist richtig so und sollte funktionieren. Der Lagersitz (Gewinde und außen) ist nachgefräßt, oder?
> Hast du probiert die Achse beidseitig einzubauen? Also einmal so rum einmal andersrum?
> Mit gekapselt meine ich die Lager, die man nicht nachstellen kann.



Die lagerschalen lassen sich problem los einbauen . Das problem ist das die verzahnung von welle zu kurbel nicht passt . Und versuche ich es mit gewalt hobelt die verzahnung der welle die verzahnung der kurbel herunter als wäre es ne fräse


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Problem gelöst  themen wechsel .... Was sagt ihr zum dem shop thema oben ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2010)

Ich geh zum Fahrradschloss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich geh zum Fahrradschloss



Na ja bei dir ist es ja ein wenig anders da du nicht direkt aus hamburg bist


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Hast du dir die bilder angesehen ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. März 2010)

Es lebt  .... und es fährt . Die schaltung ist ja mal der hammer , kein vergleich zur deore LX


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

@Banshee: Klasse. Wünsche dir, dass der Fuß schnell wieder funktioniert!

@Blümchen: Samstag Nachmittag eine Trailrunde?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

ja also schmerzen hab ich wenn ich richtig reintret aber durch die stadt cruisen und kurze sprints sind drin


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Super! Dann gehts auch bald wieder mit dem Hoppsen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

*So wichtig für alle:*

Ich habe ein eigenes Thema für die Stammtisch Treffen eröffnet, dami das hier nicht untergeht!

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6895588#post6895588*


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Ja gute idee ich hab es nämlich schon wieder vergessen


----------



## bikesandmore (2. März 2010)

moin jungs. bin auch mal wieder dabei 

volkspark kenn ich, sieht aber wirklich gut fertig aus. ich finde wir sollen uns, wenns malwieder etwas wärmer ist, damit befassen, den spot ein wenig aufzuarbeiten. potenzial ist ja theoretisch da. man könnte zB auch nen trail an den "schlucht"-wänden entlang legen. für mich würd sich das auch lohnen. endlich malwieder n spot in der nähe, wo man mit dem rad hinkommt. ich würde sagen, wenn wir alle mit unseren rädern fertig sind, können wir uns da ja mal treffen, und ein wenig planen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

zum thema fertige Räder kann ich was beisteuern, Ja der spot wäre klasse direkt vor der Tür , gelände ist nicht schlecht liegt im Grunde in einem Tal


----------



## bikesandmore (2. März 2010)

ganz schöner panzer  

merkt man kantsteine noch? oder fühlt man sich wie auf nem sofa?

die farben sind ein traum


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

bei den Farben hab ich wochenlang gegrübelt , und geplant war ursprünglich was anderes . und kanntsteine kann ich nicht sagen aber kleine Kinder merkt man nicht mehr


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2010)

schluchtwänden? kann mir das bitte einer erläutern, bitte bitte


----------



## bikesandmore (2. März 2010)

der spot im vp liegt in ner "schlucht".. vllt 12-15m leider nur. aber eben einmal um das gesamte tal herum. ich hab mir gedacht, evtl. könnte man da ja nen trail reinschlawienern


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2010)

aso, bin in den ferien dabei, wenn ihr plant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Mußt dir vorstellen im volkspark hat nen meteorit eingeschlagen ganz extrem ausgedrückt , Ein krater und rings herum ist nen 15m hoher ring , generell ist der volkspark für die flächengröße relativ bergig


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Banshee: Klasse. Wünsche dir, dass der Fuß schnell wieder funktioniert!
> 
> @Blümchen: Samstag Nachmittag eine Trailrunde?


hmmm naja, ich weiß ja net.
ich wollte die tage mit nem kumpel nen DVD abend machen, dass müsste ich dann auf freitag verschieben, mal gucken.
ich sage morgen nochmal bescheid.

@banshee: sieht gut aus


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Wieso? Wir müssen ja nicht bis spät in die Nacht biken. Da ich Freitag Abend auf Party bin (natürlich wieder als Fahrer) werde ich wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht so lange durchhalten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2010)

neee, aber wir wollten uns schon nachmittags treffen und vorher nochwas fÃ¼r schule machen, ist aber egal.
wenn wir uns frÃ¼her treffen und dann auch frÃ¼her schluss machen geht das


will noch jemand was bei HiBike bestellen? ich komme alleine net auf die 250â¬ fÃ¼r versandkostenfrei


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Nö.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2010)

Jaaa, ich warte.
Ich wÃ¼rde imt nem paar FIve Ten und nem Helm auf 130â¬ kommen.
kÃ¶nnen ruhig nen paar mehr dinge sein


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> neee, aber wir wollten uns schon nachmittags treffen und vorher nochwas für schule machen, ist aber egal.
> wenn wir uns früher treffen und dann auch früher schluss machen geht das
> 
> 
> will noch jemand was bei HiBike bestellen? ich komme alleine net auf die 250? für versandkostenfrei



Hättest ja früher sagen können . Hab montag was bestellt . Brauch zwar noch was aber kriege erst am 15ten wieder gehalt


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2010)

ja ne, ich würd das geld schon gerne vorher haben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ja ne, ich würd das geld schon gerne vorher haben



Deswegen sag ich ja hättest früher sagen müssen . Oder aber du wartest bis mitte märz . Wären um die 60


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2010)

neee, ich will zur endurochallange nen anderen helm haben und außerdem will ich demnächst wieder in kurzer hose fahren und das sieht mit stiefeln kacke aus:kotz:

@shadow: ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Wenn du nen YT Industires Helm nimmst, können wir zusammen bestellen. Bei mir stehen noch Knieschoner aus.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2010)

um ehrlich zu sein, sieht der zu :kotz:en aus
außerdem ist der net so dolle belüftet wie der fox, der genau so viel kostet.

mir stellen sich nur gerade die fragen:
Five Ten Freerider in schwarz oder blue zebra?
sowie
den helm in deiner farbe oder in schwarz(dann geht auch bmo)?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Schwarz wird heiß.
Zebra sieht geil aus.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Hab grad gesehen das meine lieferung sich hinaus zieht , wäre dann eh nicht gegangen


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schwarz wird heiß.


helm?



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Zebra sieht geil aus.


ich weiß, ich bin imr nur nocht sicher


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Ja, helm.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2010)

wenn ich den helm in schwarz nehme, kann ich auch bei BMO bestellen.
könnte ich mich nur bloß schneller entscheiden, was die schuhe angeht, dann hätte ich den kram am samstag schon.
ich bin gearde seh für den blue zebra, da der wie dein rot weißer ne glatte oberfläche hat und nicht ne raue, wie der schwarze---> er ist leichter zu putzen.
mal gucken.

ich gehe nu off bb


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Na denn. Ich geh mein Travis aufschrauben....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Na denn. Ich geh mein Travis aufschrauben....



Wieso denn das schon wieder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Zusätzlichen High Speed Druckstufen Shim und High Speed Zugstufen Shim montieren.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Zusätzlichen High Speed Druckstufen Shim und High Speed Zugstufen Shim montieren.



Beides HS ? Wow .... High tech männer spielzeug


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2010)

wenn ich nicht manitou apartist wäre, hätte ich mir auch eine statt der 888 besorgt. aber vielleicht komme ich nochmal an eine 10er rc3 an, an der kann man auch spielen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Was ist denn ein apartist?
Die Travis läuft super


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht manitou apartist wäre, hätte ich mir auch eine statt der 888 besorgt. aber vielleicht komme ich nochmal an eine 10er rc3 an, an der kann man auch spielen.



Einer der wenigen der nicht über die taiwan zocchis meckert .... Bin schockiert


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2010)

Die 10er sollen toll laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2010)

Ich höre und lese alle bzw die meisten nur nörgeln über die modelljahre ab 08


----------



## Jay Norco (3. März 2010)

hm naja ab 2010 haben sie ja die verkackte ATA serie rausgenommen wieder offene ölbäder und komplett TI federung drinne. klingt nich schlecht gefahren bin ich selber allerdings noch keine.


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2010)

beschwerden über die 2010er habe ich auch noch keine gehört... zumindens nichts, was man bei jeder gabel hört...


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2010)

ata hätte wunderbar laufen können, wenn sie die luftkammer im ata schaft weggelassen hätten. diese haben sie ab 2009 ja vergrößert, aber hat nicht wirklich viel gebracht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2010)

Na ja das meckern bezieht sich auch eher auf die modelljahre 08 und 09


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die 10er sollen toll laufen.


jap, in der Freeride sagen sie auch zur 55 das zocchi wieder zurück ist

also samstag geht klar.
um 14h wieder beim fahrradschloss?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2010)

Machen wir 14:15 Uhr? Und dann über Brunsberg und Pferdekopf?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. März 2010)

...in die innenstadt zum trialn
ne, so können wir das auch machen. danach zum flidderberg?
dann kann iczh dir mal die gebaute strecke zeigen, die ich gefunden habe


EDIT: ich gehe abendbrot essen, dann können wir da weiter klären


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2010)

Wie kommst du auf Trialn? Ich schrieb Trailtour. 
Flidderberg ist ok.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. März 2010)

ach ja. ohhhhh man, ich glaube ich werde alt.
gut ich würde sagen, so gegen 14:30 am fahrradschloss, ich weiß nicht wann ich mit zeitungen fertig bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2010)

Ok.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. März 2010)

gut, dann wäre das schonmal geklärt

als neue pins für die plattfrompedale kann man auch einfach gekürzte schrauben mit dem richtigen gewinde nehmen oder jungs?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> gut, dann wäre das schonmal geklärt
> 
> als neue pins für die plattfrompedale kann man auch einfach gekürzte schrauben mit dem richtigen gewinde nehmen oder jungs?


und wie kriegst sie wieder vernünftig raus ? Nimm lieber madenschrauben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2010)

Was geht aaaaaaaaaab ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2010)

Nüscht. Aber ich geh ins Bett Gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2010)

Nacht nacht .... Ein gemeinsames biken und schrauben an der monster wird in den nächsten wochen vermutlich nix werden :-(


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2010)

.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nüscht. Aber ich geh ins Bett Gute Nacht allerseits



das ist aber ein bissl spät gewesen mein lieber, du musst doch ausgeschlafen sein

ich glaube, ich wage mich heute mal wieder auf den seevetrail


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2010)

Monster müsste man auch in der Werkstatt schrauben. Bist herzlich eingeladen
Ich geh trialn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> das ist aber ein bissl spät gewesen mein lieber, du musst doch ausgeschlafen sein
> 
> ich glaube, ich wage mich heute mal wieder auf den seevetrail


In seevetal ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2010)

Zwischen Inzmühlen und Wehlen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2010)

Ach schade , klingt zuweit


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Monster müsste man auch in der Werkstatt schrauben. Bist herzlich eingeladen
> Ich geh trialn.



Ich dacht du wolltest das machen ? Ist kein hexenwerk , bis auf die dämpfung hatte ich sie auch zerlegt . Bei ner werkstatt heißt es immer gleich , müssen wir einschicken . Dauert mir zu lange sowas und kostet auch zuviel . Am wochenende werd ich mal den volkspark checken , und wenn es Eisfrei ist probier ich es mal montag/dienstag


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2010)

Ist kein Problem. Ich muss nur eine gut ausgestattete Werkstatt dafür haben.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist kein Problem. Ich muss nur eine gut ausgestattete Werkstatt dafür haben.



Das einzige was man braucht ist normales werkzeug , ne breite nuß für die dichtringe zum einschlagen und ne sprengringzange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2010)

Die Dichringe kann man auch von Hand reindrücken, das ist bei den meisten Gabeln kein Problem, eine so große Nuss braucht man ja höchstens beim Auto.
Sprengringzange habe ich selber nicht, da improvisiere ich immer was. Hast du das passende Werkzeug da?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Dichringe kann man auch von Hand reindrücken, das ist bei den meisten Gabeln kein Problem, eine so große Nuss braucht man ja höchstens beim Auto.
> Sprengringzange habe ich selber nicht, da improvisiere ich immer was. Hast du das passende Werkzeug da?



Da ich gelernter mechaniker bin hab ich auch die passenden nüsse . Sprengringe öffne ich immer mit 2 kleinen schraubenZiehern oder wenn nicht geht mit der sprengringzange. Hab aber auch noch nen schlagschrauber wenn du brauchst ha ha ha oder nen rohrschneider


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2010)

Prima. Dann können wir das gerne mal machen, wenn ich wieder in HH bin. Wahrscheinlich in den nds. Osterferien.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Prima. Dann können wir das gerne mal machen, wenn ich wieder in HH bin. Wahrscheinlich in den nds. Osterferien.


Bei mir wird etwas schwierig werden da ich das normalerweise neben meinem bett mache  privat eine eher unglücklich situation . So pause zuende und endspurt , noch 3 std


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Zwischen Inzmühlen und Wehlen.


rischtisch

ist weitesgehends schneefrei, nur irgendwie liegen ~4-5Bäume bzw. dicke Äste über den weg
mein vater hat dieses jahr wohl wieder was imt seiner kettensäge zu tun


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. März 2010)

och manno Männerz, das is doch unfair ! ich muss sammstag arbeiten  - und da ich jeden tag, auch samst. um 4 hoch muss, wird sams. nachmittag erst ausgeruht ... aber vllt am Sonntag?

@banshee: geilo, deine Maschine gefällt mir!

@blümchen: ja, bei mir ist leider auch noch nicht das Gehalt da, kommt am Ende und noch hab ich nischt aber sonst muss ich mal schauen, will ja auch noch n paar Dinge holn ... 

@bikes...: hahahaa - also meine "Hometrails" und andere mir bekannte strecken bieten ebenfalls oder gar mehr Höhenmeter ... muss mal schaun wo ich da evt einen weiteren Spot 
schaun wir mal...



 sooo Leute, ich muss von Montag bis Sonnabend von 6 bis 18 Uhr prizipiel arbeite und dafür muss ich um  04:00 Uhr aufstehen - also habt Mitleid und wundert euch nicht, dass ich nicht so aktiv bin. aaaber gut für heute, bis bald 
tschüüüüüß


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2010)

Das kann ich toppen , hab ab sofort eine 7 tage woche und dann 2 tage frei usw . Hab mitten in der woche dann schichtwechsel zb spät auf nacht und so nen kramm


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2010)

WTF arbeitest du?
Wenn wir bei dir nicht arbeiten können, kannst du auch gerne zu mir kommen. Ich wohne halt etwas außerhalb.


----------



## Daddelmann (4. März 2010)

iiih, arbeiten. ich hab ja ferien


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2010)

Was ist denn wtf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2010)

What the ****


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> What the ****


Ach so ha ha ha .... Peinlich peinlich  das ja fast so peinlich wie die aktion letztens als ich jemanden fragte ob er mir nen link zur bucht geben kann


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Hat hier irgendjemand einen 222mm Dämpfer, den er mir für ein paar Minuten für Tests zur Verfügung stellen kann?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

Hat daddel nicht die länge ?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. März 2010)

ist dein lenkwinkel immernoch nicht flach genug? hab leider keinen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Doch, aber das Tretlager jetzt zu hoch 37,5cm ist zuviel.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

375mm hab ich auch . 24 zoll hinten fahren  halt ..... Brauchst nicht antworten kenne ja eure meinung


----------



## Daddelmann (5. März 2010)

370mm hab ich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

Ich find die höhe auch ok , setzt halt nicht bei wurzeln oder ähnliches mit den pedalen auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Ich fand 36 ziemlich genial. Schön tief, aber noch sprinbar.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

Merkt man 15mm denn wirklich so sehr ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

375mm hab ich auch . 24 zoll hinten fahren  halt ..... Brauchst nicht antworten kenne ja eure meinung


----------



## Daddelmann (5. März 2010)

ohhh jaaa. 15mm sind sehr merkbar finde ich! deswegen finde ich manchmal ht fahren aufm trail auch echt genial... schade, dass ich mein 4x ht nicht mehr habe


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

200Mm könnte ich ihm geben aber das ist viel zu kurz


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Ja, das würde nicht passen und außerdem den Federweg reduzieren.
1,5cm sind seeeehr viel. man merkt schon einen halben, wenn man etwas empfindlich ist. Frag mal die Trialer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humptidei (5. März 2010)

lol.... tretlager höhe misst man doch vom boden bis zur mitte der kurbelschraube also sozusagen bis zur mitte des tretlagers oder?
denn dann hätte ich 350mm wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Das kann bei 170mm schon sein.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

Also wenn man das so misst ..... Dann hab ich noch mehr als 375mm . Ich hab vom boden bis zum Tretlagergehäuse gemessen


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Ne, Mitte der Kurbelachse.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

Kann ich montag mal messen , es steht in meiner garage bei meinen eltern , wenn ich vermuten würde hätte ich dann so um die 390mm


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Zack, bamm....die Travis geht absolut bombe. Nicht so racig wie die Dora, sondern etwas weicher, aber trotzdem total geil


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

Da ist aber einer begeistert


----------



## Daddelmann (5. März 2010)

was, die travis ist weicher als die dorado?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Die Federn nehmen sich nicht so viel, aber die Dora hatte eine viel straffere Dämpfung (nach dem Entlüften, da hast du sie garnicht mehr probiert).


----------



## Daddelmann (5. März 2010)

aso, bevor ich es vergesse. ich war vorhin beim fahrradladen pagels. reinschauen lohnt auf jeden fall. zu fuß ist es von der u bahn ein stück, aber durchaus machbar  also nicht so schlimm. war mir sowieso egal, denn ich war mit auto da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (5. März 2010)

mit der dorado, da hast du wohl recht! schade :-(

ist doof immer sowas zu hören: hättest du nicht die dorado behalten sollen und einen 222er dämpfer einbauen sollen, dann hättest du das gehabt, was du wolltest^^ 

erinnerst du dich an unser gespräch in hahnenklee in der liebeshütte? 

zwei einsame freerider, ganz allein in einer hütte, überall herzen - oh nein, das ist eine andere geschichte


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Bei Pagels gibts hier nur Fisch....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

Also daddel .... Gespräche in einer liebeshütte möchte hier glaube ich keiner hören  .... Werd erstmal bei meinem neuen shop bleiben


----------



## Daddelmann (5. März 2010)

ne, also worauf ich anspielen wollte, das malte mir sagte, dass in den rahmen kein 222er gefahren werden sollte, weil das die geometrien total verhauen würde... er war ziehmlich überzeugt


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Das war ne Nacht
Das Tretlager wäre dann zu niedrig geworden. Und ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, ob es gepasst hätte. Außerdem sind 8mm am Dämpfer recht wenig.


----------



## humptidei (5. März 2010)

um genau zu sein hat der drössiger sogar nur 150mm 
sachmal nicolo... ich hatte ja bei drössiger mal angefragt wegen des hinterbaulagers zwischen sitz- und kettenstrebe und des schaltauges. prompt haben sie mir völlig kostenlos 2 neue lager + 2 neue schaltaugen zugeschickt . allein für die beiden schaltaugen hätte ich bei cnc schon 30 euro geblecht...  naja jetzt aber zu meiner eigentlichen frage: die alten lager waren so in den rahmen eingelassen, dass sie außen plan mit dem gefrästen teil der sitzstrebe lagen und innen ein wenig in das teil hinein versetzt waren. der innere ring des kugellagers war durchgängig, der äußere nur von außen sichtbar... so. das lager, dass ich zugeschickt bekommen hab, ist allerdings etwas anders. es hat zwar den gleichen außendurchmesser scheint aber breiter. passt das trotzdem oder meinst du die neuen modelle haben das anders gelöst und ich muss mich mit drössiger nochmal in verbindung setzten!?
btw: da das ja mit biken morgen nichts wird, hast du bock so kurz mal vorbei zu rauschen oder sieht das eher schlecht aus?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

So ein wikks-wetter ! Wie soll ich denn montag die jungfernfahrt machen wenn wir schon wieder alaska wetter haben ? *mecker motz*


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2010)

Juhu. 50km in die Disco


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. März 2010)

juhuu in einer std nachtschicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (6. März 2010)

wir haben gerade 38cm neuschnee... wird schwierig mit schnell hinhuschen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wir haben gerade 38cm neuschnee... wird schwierig mit schnell hinhuschen...


Hast nicht die aktuelle freeride ? Da ist doch nen alutech mit kufen drin .... Wenn du noch 4 huskys hast kannst dich ziehen lassen


----------



## Daddelmann (6. März 2010)

hihi


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. März 2010)

kicherst wie ein mädchen  bist blau oder was ?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. März 2010)

auf sowas antworte ich nicht im forum, msn wäre sicher was anderes  

aber im ernst: ich hab kaum was im blut


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. März 2010)

Ab dem 15ten(msn) blau wär ich jetzt auch lieber, dann wär das hier leichter zu ertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humptidei (6. März 2010)

hast ne idee zu meinem problem daddel?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. März 2010)

was hälst du davon, wenn ich nach dem essen zu dir fahre mit meiner 66rc2x und wir beide probleme beheben?


----------



## humptidei (6. März 2010)

davon halte ich sehr viel xD wenn du den weg auf dich nimmst, musst aber nicht kommen, wenn du keinen bock hast  wann wär denn nach dem essen?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. März 2010)

ich möchte einmal demonstrieren, wie man es machen kann: max = problem. allgemeine frage in die runde. dann einer meldet sich (ich) nun schreiben wir bei msn ;-)

okay banshee. msn kommt


----------



## Daddelmann (6. März 2010)

pardon, doppelpost


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich möchte einmal demonstrieren, wie man es machen kann: max = problem. allgemeine frage in die runde. dann einer meldet sich (ich) nun schreiben wir bei msn ;-)
> 
> okay banshee. msn kommt



Wie gesagt erst am 15ten .


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2010)

So, hier mal der schnappschuss(etwas verkleinert) vom bikerodeln gestern mit dem titel:
über den wolken
oder
kommt schattenschatzi geflogen


Et voila:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. März 2010)

Ich hasse schnee


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2010)

mir hängt er nen bissl zum halse raus, aber es geht jetzt.
erstens ist es nicht so extrem viel schnee und zweitens sind die straßen und wege weitestgehends frei


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> mir hängt er nen bissl zum halse raus, aber es geht jetzt.
> erstens ist es nicht so extrem viel schnee und zweitens sind die straßen und wege weitestgehends frei



Wollte aber volkspark und da vor dem schnee noch ne dicke eisschicht war kann man nun immer noch nicht fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2010)

also wenn ich komme schmilzt das eis immer freiwillig dahin


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> also wenn ich komme schmilzt das eis immer freiwillig dahin



Weil du eine warme aura hast ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (7. März 2010)

blümchen : traumhaftes Bild - will da auch fahrn!

 banshee : das wird schon. Ich hatte hier in meiner Hood ca. 20 cm Schnee, aber nun ist davon bis auf in meinem Garten fast nix mehr da. Wenn du in Volkspark fährst, könnt ich da mitkommen und vorher von deinem Locklite n Tropfen für eine Schraube haben oder reicht das auch aus, wenn man die vor jeder Fahrt festzieht? hab da ja leider keinerlei Erfahrung...  ...sollte aber doch passen, nech ?! 


ich fand das ja so schön die Tage, und dann letzten Tag Arbeit von dieser Woche und BAM - Schnee kommt und schmilzt wieder schick ... nur Matsche Patsche
na toll, wieder warten 

also bis dennsen, ich geh ratzen. könn doch gern msn/icq hier per pn verteilen, dann kann man quatschen, hm ?!
wer mag, gern an mich =]

tschüüüß


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2010)

@banshee: so in etwa

@HamburgerBerg: danke, ist leider etwas verwischt der gute shadow kannst ja die tage mal zu uns kommen in die heide


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2010)

So hier noch ein nachtrag zum thema tretlagerhöhe , hab nach gemessen  hab 410 mm  . Also der volkspark ist befahrbar , der schnee ist größtenteils griffig , aber es wurden bäume gefällt und zwar so ungünstig das hühnerleiter und rampen sowie das gefälle blockiert sind :-(


----------



## bikesandmore (8. März 2010)

Jungs, ihr dürft gespannt sein. Das erste OMG! Video kommt demnächst


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr dürft gespannt sein. Das erste OMG! Video kommt demnächst


???


----------



## bikesandmore (8. März 2010)

ich sag ja, ihr dürft gespannt sein. die aufnahmen bist jetzt, sind ziiiemlich genius.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2010)

aha, ich platze vor spannnung*geahn*
ich zock erstmal ne runde

 Ich warte gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2010)

Daddel hast du nen Manitou dämpfer ?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. März 2010)

ja, einen manitou swinger 4 way mit speziellem shim stack. sprich spv raus, das stempelt nur und ist unsensibel. dafür an meinen hinterbau angepasstes dämpfungsverhalten. bedeutet im klartext: die druckstufe habe ich in middlespeed und high speed getrennt. lowspeed habe ich nicht sehr berücksichtigt und intern so angepasst. zugstufe extren einstellbar, sowie durchschlagschutz und vorspannung, federhärte ist mininmal auch noch durch luftdruck anpassbar, hat aber viele nebeneffekte.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ja, einen manitou swinger 4 way mit speziellem shim stack. sprich spv raus, das stempelt nur und ist unsensibel. dafür an meinen hinterbau angepasstes dämpfungsverhalten. bedeutet im klartext: die druckstufe habe ich in middlespeed und high speed getrennt. lowspeed habe ich nicht sehr berücksichtigt und intern so angepasst. zugstufe extren einstellbar, sowie durchschlagschutz und vorspannung, federhärte ist mininmal auch noch durch luftdruck anpassbar, hat aber viele nebeneffekte.


 ähm .... Ok , ein ja hätte gereicht  meinst du tnc hat für meinen rahmen die buchsen ?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. März 2010)

glaube ich nicht wirklich, aber wenn wir da sind fragen wir einfach nach


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2010)

Ja ich nehm vorsichtshalber messschieber und federbein mit . Wann treffen wir uns denn ? Hoheluft bleibt ?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. März 2010)

joar, sach du an. ich brauch exakt 1h bis dahin. mir passe am besten 11 - 13 uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2010)

Mittelmaß ? 12 uhr ?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. März 2010)

ok


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. März 2010)

Heute ist die neue Bike rausgekommen.

Ist der Noden wirklich so platt....?
Jedenfalls glauben es wohl immer noch einige.
Ich finde den Bericht jetzt nicht so prall.
Hamburg und Umgebung hat deutlich mehr zu bieten.
Kein Bild von Klein Nordende, keine schönen Singletrail Bilder, wenig Action.

Naja aber was rege ich mich auf..... ride on


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Heute ist die neue Bike rausgekommen.
> 
> Ist der Noden wirklich so platt....?
> Jedenfalls glauben es wohl immer noch einige.
> ...


was ist denn eigentlich alles drin ? Volkspark ? Habe ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2010)

@Shadow: also damit du bescheid weißt  daddel hat versagt  den 1m bunny hop mit dem scream hat nicht geklappt  aber er hat sich mühe gegeben


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. März 2010)

In der Bike steht wahrscheinlich, wie immer, garnix
@Banshee: Dann habe ich ja noch die Chance


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> In der Bike steht wahrscheinlich, wie immer, garnix
> @Banshee: Dann habe ich ja noch die Chance


Du meinst du schaffst es ?  dann mußt dich beeilen  die monster muß weichen :-(


----------



## Jay Norco (9. März 2010)

1m bunny hop mitm scream das ist selbst wenns nur ein scherz ist noch total bescheuert


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2010)

Wieso ? Und selbst wenn wäre es immer noch nicht bescheuert


----------



## Jay Norco (9. März 2010)

wieso? wir wollen hier mal nicht wieder ne disskusion darüber starten aber man kann sich freuen wenn man nen bunnyhop aufn bordstein schafft mit dem panzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2010)

Bist du ein scream schon mal gefahren ?


----------



## Daddelmann (9. März 2010)

ja, geht alles. glaub mir mal. wheelie, bunny hop, geht alles. nur die gabel ist echt nicht passend^^ die geht mal gar nicht durch ^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2010)

Gibts da nen objektiven grund ?  oder persönliche meinung ?


----------



## Daddelmann (9. März 2010)

sie macht das bike zu kopflastig. damit machen keine trails mehr spaß. selbst, wenn man dünneres öl nimmt, naja. wenn sie 3,7kg wöge würd ich sie mir verbauen, dann aber mit ganz dünnem öl


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2010)

Ja also die 175mm monster wiegt glaub ich 3,7 . Mußt damit glaube ich mal nen drop nehmen


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. März 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Heute ist die neue Bike rausgekommen.
> 
> Ist der Noden wirklich so platt....?
> Jedenfalls glauben es wohl immer noch einige.
> ...


Wegen dem Bericht wollte ich sie mir eig. auch kaufen, aber wenn der so schlecht ist
ich guck ihn mir wohl nur beim edeka an



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> In der Bike steht wahrscheinlich, wie immer, garnix
> @Banshee: Dann habe ich ja noch die Chance


In der BIke steht mancahmal sogar was sinvolles drinne
Den 1m Hop mitm Banshee schaff ich locker, der bagger der hier am bahnhof zu gange ist hebt mich damit best. einmal hoch


so jungs, alle gleich Nitro Circus gucken, ja!!!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. März 2010)

hier daddel schau , den meinte ich gestern , hab den auch bestellt http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=523f7f23f67c16bd8ccb60d6ae1dd2e4


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. März 2010)

in rot oder schwarz?
ich finde das rot voll geil

@shadow: arbeitest du samstag?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. März 2010)

glaub in weiß , war allerdings nicht verfügbar , warte schon seit ner woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (10. März 2010)

guck doch mal bei BMO


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. März 2010)

ist ja schon raus die bestellung ,mit den griffen


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. März 2010)

wenn etwas nicht lieferbar ist, sendet BMO dir ne E-Mail
SOnst weiß ich auch nicht. Mein helm ist heute angekommen. Sonntag bestellt, montag überwiesen, heute da
Bilder i ANhang


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. März 2010)

hab jetzt bei bmo bestellt , aber dort ist der lenker in weiß auch nicht sofort lieferbar , um mich zu trösten hab ich mir nen vorbau mit bestellt . mal schauen wie das wetter morgen im Hafen ist


----------



## bikesandmore (10. März 2010)

moin jungs und vorallem banshee 

ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal dieYT Naben bestellt. und ich kann absolut nichts schlechtes sagen bis jetzt! sehn ziemlich unzerstörbar aus und sind kaum schwerer als hopes


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2010)

Kaum schwerer als Hopes Kommst du aus dem Ghetto oder was? Bilder von Teilen, die angeblich leicht sind, haben Bilder auf der WAAGE zu sein

Übrigens habe ich Samstag Lerngruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (10. März 2010)

ne analog wage, die nichtmal genau ist, bringt doch eh nichts


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2010)

Dann besorg ne gescheite


----------



## bikesandmore (10. März 2010)

hinten




vorne


und nu heul nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2010)

Doch Hast du als Referenz eventuell ein Apothekergewicht oder so? 225g vorne ist ja schon deutlich mehr als ne Hope.


----------



## bikesandmore (10. März 2010)

nja. 55gr sind jetzt nicht so weltbewegend find ich


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2010)

Bei einer VR Nabe schon. Da kann ich auch meine alte Xero behalten oder eine DT 440 nehmen.


----------



## bikesandmore (10. März 2010)

die ist aber nicht rot, und kostet keine 40 euro.  und die 440 hr nabe ist ja so gut wie geräuschlos!


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2010)

Für hinten habe ich schon eine 440er liegen und habe auch keine Alternativen. Für vorne brauche ich halt noch was (schwarzes).


----------



## Jay Norco (11. März 2010)

yt sehen schon gut aus....sind aber keine hopes haha


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2010)

ich glaube er meinte das anders: endlich keiner der dem mainstream hinterherläuft und was ebenso gutes kauft. (Der folgende Beitrag ist nicht auf Jay gerichtet, das ist mein Ernst, sondern auf alle die, die das ernst meinen mit den Hopes!!!) 

Jus mein Junge, so geht das nicht. Du musst mindestens ein demo mit fox forty (mindestens rc2 alles andere geht ja wohl gar nicht klar), mavic 7xx Felgen, oder eben welche der 8er Serie, DHX 5 Dämpfer, oder Vivid, dann aber bitte die Topausführung und eben Hope Naben. Bitte keine Truvativ oder FSA komponenten nutzen, die funktionieren nämlich, aber wer cool sein will muss schon Race Face oder ähnliches nutzen, nimm keine der Reihe Deux, das wäre schon arg peinlich. Hab ich die Hope Moto Bremsen vergessen? - Dann bitte die die dickste ausführung, das kommt hier im Forum besser - und das ist es eben drum, warum wir unsere bikes aufbauen 

P.S. Jonas hat recht, es sind eben keien Hopes   Ha Ha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (11. März 2010)

schön gesagt nicolo aber fsa ist gut und race face einfach nur sack schwer bis aus die 2010er atlas fr kurblen haha  na die yt sehen wirklich gut aus aber sind extrem groß die hopes sahen daneben ziemlich winzig aus


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2010)

Hehe


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2010)

Wenn es nicht immens taut, sollten wir das am Sonntag mit dem Wald lassen. Ich war eben los und fahren ist nicht wirklich. Die Füße sind mehr auf dem Boden, als auf dem Pedal.
Wie siehts denn alternativ mit der Innenstadt aus? Da ist es ja meist etwas wärmer.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2010)

ich kann euch auch zu mir an die trails einladen und vorher mal mitm schieber paar mal durchgehen - ist ein angebot, bin niemanden böse, wenn er keine lust drauf hat


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2010)

Zu dir würde ich lieber wenn der Schnee weg ist.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2010)

Also, wenn du aufgrund des Bodens meinst, so ist er gefrohren schöner zu fahren, als mittem im Tau... 

Ich will niemanden überzeugen, aber schaun wa mal. ich bin ganz stark dafür nach Malente zu düsen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2010)

Soll ich mal den Chef fragen, ob wir den Bus bekommen? Das würde für 3 Leute mit Bike reichen.


----------



## Jay Norco (11. März 2010)

malente diese wochende?! ich bin dabei wenns battery bis dahin steht!!


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2010)

ja gerne. ich hab einen platz frei. aber nur für kleinere bikes... meins passt aufm centimeter hinein und bei zwei bikes hab ich arg zu quetschen. meins² = geht nicht. aber kleinere bikes gehen bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2010)

Was hastn du für Auto?
Mehr als 3 gehen aber nicht in den Bus.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2010)

hab übers wochenende das meiner schwester

-> ford fiesta von 2001


----------



## bikesandmore (11. März 2010)

also mein battery sollte sonntag auch stehn. gegen nen ausritt in malente hätte ich nichts einzuwänden!


----------



## Jay Norco (11. März 2010)

battery= mini radl der rahmen hat bmx maße....wenn ich den lrs rausnehme ists winzig glaub mir


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2010)

joaar, das würd ich bestimmt reinbekommen. solange wir nicht unmengen an gepäck mitnehmen. Hab das bmx fully ja schon inna hand gehabt von jus. Mir egal, ich könne einen von euch von der U-Bahnstation Steinfurter allee abholen.

Denke malte würde, wenn er den waagen bekommt, in harburg einsammeln?


----------



## Jay Norco (11. März 2010)

malte könntest du mich evtl mitnehmen wenn du den wagen bekommst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2010)

jus nähme ich dann mit


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2010)

Klar. Mal schauen, ob Blümchen auch mitkommt. Sonst würde ich den Micra nehmen, aber da passt du auch rein.

Um mal nachzufragen: Wir reden von Sonntag, oder?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2010)

ja


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Klar. Mal schauen, ob Blümchen auch mitkommt. Sonst würde ich den Micra nehmen, aber da passt du auch rein.
> 
> Um mal nachzufragen: Wir reden von Sonntag, oder?


Da ich gearde gelesen habe, dass es doch nicht nach malente geht von maltes seite aus, warte ich einfach mal ab, was ihr noch so sagt.
bei uns ist heute total viel weggetaut HH könnte also doch was werden innenstadt würde ich auch gut finden


----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2010)

also morgen sind ich und jusso wohl an den N.trails die batterys ausprobieren und sonntag würden wir gerne mit nach malente falls ihr nch fahrt. also nicolo und malte.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2010)

Ich fahre definitiv nicht.
Eine Runde in HH wäre aber drin.


----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2010)

schade


----------



## bikesandmore (12. März 2010)

wirklich. ich hatte mich schon gefreut mit der horde nach malente zu fahrn!


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2010)

Gerne in den Ferien, wenn der Hausaufgaben und Referatsstreß weg ist


----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2010)

wir haben ferien!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2010)

Wir nicht. Außerdem habt ihr kein Abi vor der Tür stehen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2010)

Au ja, das haben wir nicht.
Wo solls denn nu hingehen? Sonntag zu Nicolo, in die Innenstadt oder in die HaBe's?
Vorrausgesetzt, es taut weiter


----------



## bikesandmore (12. März 2010)

also jonas, ich und evtl. der kameramacker sind samstag bei nicolo.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2010)

ich meinte auch eher shadow


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Au ja, das haben wir nicht.
> Wo solls denn nu hingehen? Sonntag zu Nicolo, in die Innenstadt oder in die HaBe's?
> Vorrausgesetzt, es taut weiter



Naja. ich warte immernoch auf einen Bericht wies in der Innenstadt Schneemäßig aussieht.


----------



## bikesandmore (12. März 2010)

ich speich grad ein  vorderrad ist sehr gut geworden 

so um neun gibts dann auch n foto. 

schnee+innenstadt= NIX.


----------



## Daddelmann (12. März 2010)

ich kann morgen, wenn ihr wollt auch kurz reinschauen an meinen trails. allerdings erst ab 15:30 schätze ich. denn ich bin vorher mit meiner fam. essen. rest klär ich mit jus via msn


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> ich speich grad ein  vorderrad ist sehr gut geworden
> 
> so um neun gibts dann auch n foto.
> 
> schnee+innenstadt= NIX.


also noch unfahrbar?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2010)

Ne, kein Schnee.
Hättest du auch Lust auf City? Dann könnten wir das machen. Wir hätten wahrscheinlich noch einen Mitfahrer. Wenn du willst, kannst du das DMR haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2010)

du meinst HH City?
ja hätte ich
da ich nicht weiß ob meine pedale morgen da sind und mein Rad, so schätze ich, die schnauze voll hat von flatdrops und so, waäre das DMR ne option, würde ich annehmen


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2010)

Ok. Mal schauen wer noch mitkommt.

"Wer komm Sonntag mit in die Innenstadt?"


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2010)

Von wann bis wann wollen wir dann in die Innenstadt?
irgendwann vormittags(11h) los und spätnachmittags(17h) zurück?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2010)

Finde ich gut. Ich hole dich dann so zwischen 11 und 10 nach ab.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2010)

ok, also 11:10 holste mich ab
allerdings habe ich gerade gesehen, dass morgen das wetter net so toll sein soll in hamburg: guckst du hier und hier 
naja, ich höre nachher noch nen bissl radio usw.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. März 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> moin jungs und vorallem banshee
> 
> ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal dieYT Naben bestellt. und ich kann absolut nichts schlechtes sagen bis jetzt! sehn ziemlich unzerstörbar aus und sind kaum schwerer als hopes



und wie klingen die ? Sollen ja nen hammer sound haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (13. März 2010)

leiser als hopes sind sie, aber schon nicht zu verachten. ich werde sie bei gelegenheit mal n bisschen entfetten. mal schauen was noch drin ist.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. März 2010)

So bin heut die erste richtige ausfahrt mit meinem panzer gefahren in der city . Hat gut spaß gemacht , aber hab leider schon das erste teil geschrottet :-(


----------



## bikesandmore (13. März 2010)

was hast zerlegt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. März 2010)

Mußte nach dem drop erstmal die kette wieder frei bekommen weil sie unter dem reifen eingeklemmt war . Únd danach eine schweige minute für den sattel und die vielen jahre treuer leistung


----------



## herrderringel (13. März 2010)

wat denn?! der geht doch noch, is doch nich ab.

aber trotzdem: mein beileid. ich weiss, wie es ist wenn man von einem teil verlassen wird, an das man sich so lange gewöhnt hat. grad beim sattel. ist noch schlimmer als bei schuhen.

bis bald im wald


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. März 2010)

Der jackelt total hin und her und ist dennoch fest , also ich fand ihn irgendwie unbequehm , dazu kommt das die sattelbefestigung jetzt deutlich durch den sitz drückt , wer nicht auf sm steht wird es als ungemütlich empfinden. Aber das das hinterrad nicht mehr gerade im hinterbau läuft finde ich gar nicht lustig


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2010)

Der Reifen läuft aber auch arg nah an der rechten Streb lang Sieht nach ungleichmäßig eingespeicht aus.

Wir fahren übrigens morgen eine Tour, außer es regnet in Strömen. So um kurz vor 13 oder 13 gehts los an der Kärntener Hütte.
@Blom: Ich hole dich so um 12-12.15 ab, oder willst du nach Buchholz kommen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2010)

Wie jetzt? Nun doch HaBe's?
wäre besser wenn du mich abholst Wenn wir HaBes fahren kann ich ja auch mein Radeln nehmen, nur müssten wir die pedale evtl. dann noch ranbauen, je nach dem, wie weit ich bis um 12h morgen komme


----------



## Nalesnik (13. März 2010)

Moinsen...
Kp aber manche von euch kennen mich, Nicolo zumindest 100%. xD
Ich komm ja auch aus Hamburg deswegen dachte ich, ich frage erstmal hier damit der Versand wegfällt...

Es geht darum das ich paar gebrauchte Bike parts zu verkaufen habe.
Und zwar diese hier:

Shimano Saint Kurbel+Saint Innenlager+Holzfeller Pedale+ und einem blauen Middleburn T38 Kettenblatt (Kettenblatt kann auch einzelnt gekauft werden)

Specialized Sattelklemme 34,9 mm

Und ehm eventuell noch 2 Kettenblätter meiner neuen RaceFace Atlas FR Kurbel.
Das Große hat 36 Zähne und das kleine hat 24 Zähne, beim kleinen leg ich Adapter und Kettenblattschrauben bei.

Fotos mach ich auf Anfrage.

Macht mir Angebote per PN wen interesse besteht, wenn nicht dann halt nicht. 

PS:
Das Banshee kommt richtig geil mit der Farb Kombo. 


Greets
Damian


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2010)

Ok. Super wäre, wenn du die Laufräder schon rausnimmst,d ann gehts schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2010)

Ok, das ist ja nun net so schwer bei schnellspannern^^
Schreiben wir morgen früh nochmal was dsa Wetter angeht?
Fahren wir beide alleine oder kommen die hamburger Jungs auch?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2010)

Kein Ahnung. Einer der mit wollte will wegen der Nässe im Wald nicht und fährt in der Stadt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2010)

wegen der nässe^^

pedale müssen morgen früh noch ans bike, habe gerade pins getauscht usw


----------



## Daddelmann (13. März 2010)

nö, den nalesnik kenn ich nicht  

banshee, läuft der dämpfer noch? oder macht der momentan probleme?


----------



## Nalesnik (14. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> nö, den nalesnik kenn ich nicht
> 
> banshee, läuft der dämpfer noch? oder macht der momentan probleme?




Lügnääääär! 
Sind ja recht viele bei dem Drecks Wetter unterwegs, nicht schlecht^^


Greets
Damian


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> wegen der nässe^^
> 
> pedale müssen morgen früh noch ans bike, habe gerade pins getauscht usw


Pedale sind montiert, grip wurde auf einer 100m testrunde in klocks für sehr gut befunden

also hier siehts im moment sehr gut aus, zwischendrinn sind zwar schauer, aber die sind eher fein, passt also
bis nachher um 12h
ich gucke in ner halben stunde nochmal rein


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2010)

Alles klar. Bin um 12 Da.
Kommt noch jemand so um 12:30/45 zur Kärntener Hütte?


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. März 2010)

Gut bis dann.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Reifen läuft aber auch arg nah an der rechten Streb lang Sieht nach ungleichmäßig eingespeicht aus.
> 
> Wir fahren übrigens morgen eine Tour, außer es regnet in Strömen. So um kurz vor 13 oder 13 gehts los an der Kärntener Hütte.
> @Blom: Ich hole dich so um 12-12.15 ab, oder willst du nach Buchholz kommen?



Ist erst im laufe des tages so passiert , die sitzstrebe ist auch schon ganz schwarz vom gummi . Beim drop hat sich der reifen auch die kette geschnappt und heruntergerissen -kettenklemmer unter der schwinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> nö, den nalesnik kenn ich nicht
> 
> banshee, läuft der dämpfer noch? oder macht der momentan probleme?



Also droppen und treppen gehen noch . Aber beim flat drop hab ich mit gerechnet das die schraube durchs unterrohr schießt  aber von klang her -geht ja gar nicht , klingt als hätte ich statt nen dämpfer ne maus eingespannt


----------



## christophersch (14. März 2010)

moinsen allerseits

habe gerade gehört, dass du, Nicolo, am nächsten Wochenende zu unserem Spot im Westen von HH kommst... (hat Jonas Bellmann mir grad erzählt)
Die Strecke ist leicht verändert/vergrößert und in gutem Zustand
sofern du auch Ferien hast und das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht ist kannst du doch auch mal unter der Woche kommen, oder?!

haunse


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. März 2010)

Im westen hamburgs ?


----------



## bikesandmore (14. März 2010)

nein ich sags lieber doch nicht. nacher ists noch geheim


----------



## humptidei (14. März 2010)

ist nicht explizit geheim, soweit ich weiß.
muss ja aber nicht rausposaunt werden... wir alle wollen dort ja noch weiterhin viel freude haben  wie siehts eig mit nem kleinen rennen dort aus? soll sowas dieses jahr wieder stattfinden? 

edit: hat jemand rein zufällig einen conti race king in 2.2 noch rumliegen? könnte einen gebrauchen


----------



## Daddelmann (14. März 2010)

wieso jus, wetter so schlecht?

christopher, nein ich kann leider nicht am wochenende kommen, da ich nicht im lande bin. aber innerhalb der woche bin ich hier. ich wohne zwar nicht in HH, aber ich habe hamburger Ferien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (14. März 2010)

hab ich dich dort schon einmal gesehen?
ich verrate den genauen Standort der Strecke lieber auch nicht, da der eigentliche Erbauer der Strecke das nicht so gerne hat, wenn es auf einmal so viele sind...
mir wäre es gleich...sorry

weiß einer von euch irgendetwas von einer Enduro-Challenge in Harburg am 28. Märzund wo man sich eintragen kann!?

kleines Video für zwischendurch: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du2XEWaDUiY"]YouTube- NorF crew - Teaser 2010[/nomedia]
bitte bewerten ;-)


----------



## bikesandmore (14. März 2010)

ich hab noch einen im keller. muss mal schauen. ich geh nachm essen mal runter und such ihn raus


----------



## christophersch (14. März 2010)

hab ich dich dort schon einmal gesehen?
ich verrate den genauen Standort der Strecke lieber auch nicht, da der eigentliche Erbauer der Strecke das nicht so gerne hat, wenn es auf einmal so viele sind...
mir wäre es gleich...sorry

weiß einer von euch irgendetwas von einer Enduro-Challenge in Harburg am 28. Märzund wo man sich eintragen kann!?

kleines Video für zwischendurch: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du2XEWaDUiY"]YouTube- NorF crew - Teaser 2010[/ame]
bitte bewerten ;-)


----------



## Jay Norco (14. März 2010)

da waren wir heute auch kurz zum 7D testen....sehr spaßig bissl nass aber spaßig
battery ist soweit fertig ( ja vr bremse kommt noch)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. März 2010)

Kann jemand denn den stadtteil nennen bzw den bereich ? Damit ich weiß ob sich der aufwand für mich lohnt


----------



## christophersch (14. März 2010)

etwas weiter als Blankenese


----------



## christophersch (14. März 2010)

wie kann man hier eigentlich ein Profilbild hochladen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. März 2010)

Das wäre für mich ziemlich ideal der bereich


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. März 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> hab ich dich dort schon einmal gesehen?
> ich verrate den genauen Standort der Strecke lieber auch nicht, da der eigentliche Erbauer der Strecke das nicht so gerne hat, wenn es auf einmal so viele sind...
> mir wäre es gleich...sorry
> 
> ...


also, du kennst den fred zur enduro challange oder?
wenn ja, da steht im anfangspost, unter welcher e-mail du dich anmelden musst

wart ihr denn nun am sonntag in malente? oder seid ihr im warmen und trockenen geblieben

@shadow: meine sachen sind schön schmutzig das bike guck ich imr nachher mal an


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. März 2010)

Ey daddel ..... Die monster funzt inzwischen richtig gut , nix überdämpftes mehr . Wie auf watte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (15. März 2010)

banshee: warten wir es ab
christopher: nein, du hast mich noch nicht kennen gelernt. aber ich alex. das lustige ist, dass alex bei mir im nachbarort wohnt. 
jonas: klingt gut


----------



## christophersch (15. März 2010)

ne, den Fred kenn ich leider nicht...
kannst du mir nen Link schicken wo ich mich direkt anmelden kann? Danke!
ne, ich war nicht in malente, hatte se auch vorerst nicht vor, würde es gerne mal wieder ...;-)
@Nicolo: dann richte dem alten Sack mal schön Grüße von mir aus..leider hat er immo viel zu tun..und kam leider nicht zum biken;-(
hattest du denn noch vor unter der Woche zu kommen?

haunse


----------



## christophersch (15. März 2010)

wie kann ich mir denn nun so`n kack Profilbild hochladen..?


----------



## Daddelmann (15. März 2010)

trotz, dass er nicht weit von mir wohnt, hab ich ihn hier noch nie gesehen. das hat er mir nur mal an euren trails erzählt. wenn du lust hast, kann ich gerne dienstag oder mittwoch mal vorbei schauen...


----------



## Daddelmann (15. März 2010)

klicke auf dein profil 

gehe auf kontrollzentrum

einstellung &optionen

benutzerbild ändern


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. März 2010)

Sag mal daddel , ich hab hier doch noch nen kompletten satz reifen , 2,6 zoll im guten zustand , meinst du der unterschied in sachen gewicht und rollwiederstand ist deutlich spürbar gegenüber den Gazzaloddis ?


----------



## Daddelmann (15. März 2010)

war für 2.6er sind das und wie breit sind die gazzas 3"?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> war für 2.6er sind das und wie breit sind die gazzas 3"?


Die 2,6er sind nokian north shore,  mitentwickelt u.a von wade simonns und richie schley . Haben eine breite von 62mm (2.5er muddy mary haben 64mm) . Die Gazzaloddis haben eine breite von 75mm !


----------



## Daddelmann (15. März 2010)

würde definitv was ausmachen. vergiss nicht, jeder millimeter berechnet sich im quadrat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. März 2010)

ahhh thanks a lot ;-)
mach es Wetterabhängig...
aber morgen ist`s glaub ich ganz ok

haunse


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. März 2010)

Dann fliegen meine geliebten Gazzas raus .... Will jemand Gazzas kaufen ? Ha ha ha


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Heute kam die neue mtb rider raus ..... Wie geil ist denn das dragomir


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. März 2010)

So, mal nen pic von Sonntag, etwas verwackelt und verwischt, aber egal, wenigstens ein Beweis, das wir los waren:


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2010)

Könnte auch schlecht geshoppt sein Ich bin einfach zu schnell für deine Kamera.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> So, mal nen pic von Sonntag, etwas verwackelt und verwischt, aber egal, wenigstens ein Beweis, das wir los waren:


Ist das ein drop oder gap ? Kann ich nicht erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (16. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Könnte auch schlecht geshoppt sein Ich bin einfach zu schnell für deine Kamera.


Nein, ich bin ein schlechter Fotograph, noch...



Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ist das ein drop oder gap ? Kann ich nicht erkennen


Neee, ist schon nen Drop
Ich hätte nen bissl näher ran gemusst usw.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Wie geil ..... Wo ist das ? Den muß ich mal versuchen .... Dichter ran gehen , sonnenschein , blauer himmel und schon hast nen klasse motiv . Vielleicht noch ne kamera in bodennähe unter dem drop ....


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. März 2010)

Ich habe keinen Plan, wo wir da waren
Musst du mal shadow fragen Der könnte dir das sicher per Google-Maps verorten

EDIT: Wir kommen sicher nochmal bei besserem Wetter dahin, dann wirs ein besseres Foto geben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Los Shadow .... Raus mit der sprache  wo is das


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. März 2010)

Ich habe es glaube ich gefunden

Guckst du hier: KLICK


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

mmh


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2010)

Die Stelle die Blümchen markiert hat ist genau richtig. Ist ein feines Teil, bei dem man sich auch gefahrlos steigern kann. Und die Landung ist auch steil genug.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Und der ort ? . Man kann sich steigern ? Klasse dann bleibt der nächste sattel ja mal heil


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2010)

Naja. Mann kann direkt hinter der Kante runter, das sind dann 50cm oder bis zum Ende der Landung, das sind dann gut 3m.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Ja sowas fehlt mir hier in der nähe . Ich hab nur flatdrops zwischen 1,20m und 1,50m in der nähe :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (16. März 2010)

hab ne garage, die ist 4m hoch, wenn du interessse an hohen flats hast


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Ne ne flats such ich ja nicht speziell . Wenn nix anderes da ist nehm ich auch mal nen flat . Aber 4m ? Hallo ? Wenn dich mein ableben interessiert sag es doch frei heraus


----------



## Daddelmann (16. März 2010)

springt dein bike dann für mich raus?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2010)

Mitm Trialbike geht alles.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Was willst du denn mit meinem bike ? Dachte das wäre gar nicht dein ding ?


----------



## Daddelmann (16. März 2010)

wenn der biker es nur kann, dann geht das auch mit jedem anderen bike 
ist auch nicht so mein ding. aber daraus kann man was feines machen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Nicht bei mir Shadow , ich zerstöre teile selbst bei einem meter


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wenn der biker es nur kann, dann geht das auch mit jedem anderen bike
> ist auch nicht so mein ding. aber daraus kann man was feines machen



Wäre ich einer aus dem galerie thread würde ich das als seitenhieb auffassen .... Zum glück bin ich das nicht  was wäre denn dein aufbau ?


----------



## christophersch (16. März 2010)

wenn ich dazu auch was sagen darf....?
also ich würde ne alte, graue Fox 40 einbauen. Außerdem schwarze Felgen und ein insgesamt etwas Gewicht-orientierter Aufbau. Evtl. einen Lox-Rise Lenker und max. 2.5er reifen

haunse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2010)

lox riser die geheimwaffe....wenn ich ehrlich bin glaube ich nicht das mann das scream wirklich schön aufbauen kann.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. März 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> lox riser die geheimwaffe....wenn ich ehrlich bin glaube ich nicht das mann das scream wirklich schön aufbauen kann.



Zum glück muß ich nicht den gleichen glauben bzw geschmack haben....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. März 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> wenn ich dazu auch was sagen darf....?
> also ich würde ne alte, graue Fox 40 einbauen. Außerdem schwarze Felgen und ein insgesamt etwas Gewicht-orientierter Aufbau. Evtl. einen Lox-Rise Lenker und max. 2.5er reifen
> 
> haunse



Andere gabel ist schon in arbeit , felgen bzw laufräder kommen im winter und andere reifen liegen schon bereit , muß nur noch aufziehen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. März 2010)

@daddel: brauchst du irgendwie gummi ? Also dickes zum zurecht schneiden . Fürs bike bzw gabel usw ? Hab direkten zugriff


----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Zum glück muß ich nicht den gleichen glauben bzw geschmack haben....



es war auch nicht böse gemeint sonder ist nur meine persönliche meinung und du musst keineswegs meinen glauben oder geschmack haben. jeder soll fahren was ihm spaß bringt aber meinungsäußerungen anderer sollte man dann auch hinnehmen können.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. März 2010)

Kann ich auch problemlos .... Nur bin ich von deiner seite stunk gewohnt , na ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2010)

ich mag dich auch banshee.


----------



## Daddelmann (17. März 2010)

hey, wie dick ist das gummie? ich suche noch einiges als aufprallschutz einiger bäume... da wäre aber dicker schaumstoff sicher besser...


----------



## Daddelmann (17. März 2010)

achja, ich war gestern und heute an unterschiedlichen spots, macht echt laune wieder! vor allem haben christopher und ich uns gut hochgepusht! hat mächtig spaß gemacht


----------



## Jay Norco (17. März 2010)

ja ich geh morgen mit jusso auch wieder ne session starten endlich! wetter spielt ja auch soweit ganz gut mit ich freu mich!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hey, wie dick ist das gummie? ich suche noch einiges als aufprallschutz einiger bäume... da wäre aber dicker schaumstoff sicher besser...


In der regel so um 8mm +- , ist sehr hochWertiger gummi und so nicht zu kaufen . Aber für bäume doch ein wenig zu klein .


----------



## Daddelmann (17. März 2010)

okay  also für die kettenstreben nehm ich gerne was


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> okay  also für die kettenstreben nehm ich gerne was



Ok ! .... Wieviel brauchst denn ? . Maße ?


----------



## Daddelmann (17. März 2010)

2 stück von 220mm x 30mm wäre echt super  

habt ihr so lange?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> 2 stück von 220mm x 30mm wäre echt super
> 
> habt ihr so lange?



Wir verarbeiten bzw produzieren jeden tag mehrere km !  also von daher kein problem . Ich schau mal morgen nach der länge , hab hier zu hause 2x85mm x 160mm . Aber kein problem da komme ich auch dran. Trotz der dicke ist es auch schön anpassbar zb für ne kettenstrebe


----------



## Daddelmann (17. März 2010)

nur, wenn das absolut okay ist und du kein risiko eingehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. März 2010)

Nein ist ausschußware bzw alte proben die nicht in die versendung gehen , hab heute extra gefragt


----------



## Daddelmann (17. März 2010)

ah okay, dann ist alles klar


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Was ist eigentlich mit hamburger berg ? Will der nur noch arbeiten ? . Übrigens ist perfektes volkspark wetter :-( könnt mich schwarz ärgern


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2010)

Ich muss arbieten
Man könnte trailen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Ich muß auch arbeiten bzw hab feierabend . Du meinst im hinblick auf meinen sattel ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. März 2010)

Bis wann musst Du arbeiten Shadow?
Ich wollte nachher eine Runde drehen, hast Du auch Lust?


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2010)

also ich hab ja erstmal das mopped rausgeholt und das wetter ausgenutzt


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. März 2010)

da du nichts geschrieben hast, komm ich mal vorbei, habe so wie so ne frage


----------



## bikesandmore (18. März 2010)

jay und ich sind grad aus rissen wiedergekommen 
war lustig..bis auf das ich ne zerrung oderso im rechten bein und n kaputtes schaltwerk hab. 
ordentlich gefilmt hamwa auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Hab mir die linke wade verletzt beim letzten drop weil ich mit dem hinterreifen in kontakt gekommen bin  frag mich wie das geht . Also .... bzw .... hab ich extrem eng , steil und verwinkelt in erinnerung , liege ich da falsch ?


----------



## bikesandmore (18. März 2010)

ist alles gewachsen..aber für dein schiff sollte es dennoch recht eng sein.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

bikesandmore schrieb:


> ist alles gewachsen..aber für dein schiff sollte es dennoch recht eng sein.



Ziehe ja morgen neue reifen auf und mal schauen ob es sich dann vom schiff zur jacht wandelt , evtl mal nach ....


----------



## Jay Norco (18. März 2010)

rissen ist top für hamburger verhältnisse!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

War nur einmal kurz da zum schauen , aber wohl auch unpassend für mich , und es ist ....!


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2010)

tut mir einen gefallen und nehmt die ganzen beschreibungen raus! ganz im ernst, am Dienstag hatten Christopher und ich schon eine echt langatmige auseinandersetzung mit einer Passantin und bla bla bla. ggf. bei fragen -> msn o pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (18. März 2010)

edit: dann halt so.

als wenn das jetzt ne wegbeschreibung gewesen wäre.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2010)

man kann über beide s-bahn stationen den spot gut erreichen, alles schon gemacht! nimmt sich auch nichts


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Fand das jetzt auch nicht gerade als wegbeschreibung . Muß gestehen mit sbahn bin ich nie hingefahren sondern immer direkt mit bike und da bin ich nicht durch rissen gefahren


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2010)

jaa - aber ihr wisst, wie ich das meine..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Ach ganz ehrlich , wer freeride fährt in hamburg wird auch die hauptpunkte kennen , weil wir ja nicht viele haben . Wird zeit das wir neue spots kriegen in hamburg


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2010)

ganz im ernst, falsche einstellung! wenn spots überall verpetzt werden, dann traut sich überhaupt keiner mehr was zu sagen! Die werden einem auch nur genannt, wenn du die Connections hast. Es gibt deutlich mehr, als wir/ihr glauben. wenn ich nicht so ab vom schuss wäre würd ich meine auch nicht preis geben. willst du ständig nur noch shapen für diejenigen, die du nichteinmal kennst? jeder weiß nun "an ort XX ist was" und dort gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit - Kieskuhle. jetzt brauch man nur noch suchen.

ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ärgert einen schon. man will ja teilen, keine frage. wenn jeder einen spot hätte und jeder bauen würde, so ergänze man sich. aber es bauen nur rund 35% (geschätzt) der Freerider in HH!


P.S. - Berge gibt es viele. Jetzt kommt mir nicht von wegen aufm land bla bla.  

Aber ihr habt recht mit dem, was man zuvor lesen konnte, definitv


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Wieso falsche einstellung ? Sehe es doch gar nicht anders , bin nur der meinung das das forum gar nicht nötig ist damit andere es mit kriegen wo was ist . Jeder halbwegs normale shop der teile für den gravity bereich hat kennt die stellen und teilt sie lustig mit


----------



## Jay Norco (18. März 2010)

so nicolo dein post war eine wegbeschreibung. aber du hast ja durchaus recht aber es wird bald was neues geben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Mit glück hab ich ja schon was neues


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2010)

ich finde es daneben mit solchen Foreneinträgen die viele Arbeit, die man anrichtet zunichte zu machen. Gerade bei dem Spot von dem wir reden haben sie verdammt stark mit errosion zu kämpfen... Die shops sind auch alle beknackt. Bei uns wird dir erzählt, dass wer bei mir an den trails biked sowieso der letzte beknackte sein muss und bla bla bla

zudem kenn ich da einen shop... der sowieso bei uns allen ungemein beliebt ist, der auch gerne kunden mal auslädt, aber die leute von dort laden sich gerne auf einigen gewissen spots ein. die ver***** Hu****** sollen sich zum teufel scheren. 

so agression ist raus  bin wieder für eine normale conversation fähig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Ich schenk dir mal nen sandsack  nicht das du noch in die tastatur beißt


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2010)

nein im ernst. Versucht bitte so diskret mit solchen Informationen umzugehen, wie es geht. Ich kenne die leute alle persönlich und dann werde ich wieder angemacht, weil wieder informationen hier landen und sie das einfach nicht möchten - aus meiner sicht, verständlich.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Man macht dich vielleicht auch nur an wegen deiner mütze ha ha ha .... Ne hast schon recht stimmt ja .... So ich bin raus , die nacht endet wieder um 3.45....


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2010)

schönen feierabend und die mütze habe ich gestern geflickt!!!


----------



## Jay Norco (18. März 2010)

naja ich sag sowieso nie irgendjemandem wo welcher spot ist hab ich nie werd ich nie.
hat jmd was dagegen wenn ich 2-3 fotos von heute hier poste? ( von unserem neuen fotokind geschossen)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Und den sticker hoffentlich auch  so der mußte noch sein


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2010)

klatsch mal rein


----------



## Jay Norco (18. März 2010)

hier dann die bilder. fotograf: Danny Christiaan, kamera: canon eos 7D


----------



## christophersch (19. März 2010)

so geht man in diesem Forum mit angeblichen "geheimen Homespots" um?!
******* man!!! es wurde allen untersagt, die den Spot kennen, dass sie keinen weiteren Ridern den Spot zeigen!....und??? mal schön im Forum zig Lesern posten echt geil gemacht!!!
is ja kla, dass wir diejenigen, die den Spot kennen nicht wegschicken, wenn sie nen Kumpel dabei haben. Und auch diejenigen, die die Strecke per Zufall gefunden haben können da ja gerne fahren weil es halt auch nicht UNSERER Wald ist. Trotzdem denke ich sollte es klar sein, dass nicht jeder beliebige Hanz und Franz mal eben per Youtube, Google oder eben dieses verdammte Forum zu der Strecke gelangen soll, oder?!
Auch das alle die dort fahren auch mal mit anpacken sollten und nicht immer nur bei schönem Wetter ne Runde drehen und dann wieder abhauen ist in meinen Augen ziemlich dreist. (ich möchte jetzt keine Person persönlich angreifen aber es sind ja ne Mänge! (20 rider?!))

Christopher

PS: verdammt geile Fotos! ist das die mit HD Video Funktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (19. März 2010)

seht ihr


----------



## christophersch (19. März 2010)

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Nicht IHR seid die betroffenen (nur zum Teil!), sondern all die, die so über Google und Youtube die Strecken finden. Und das geht sehr schnell!! Alex kontrolliert ständig die Verbindungen...;-)
alle die die Strecke eh schon lange kennen sind herzlich dazu eingeladen am Wochenende mitzuschaufeln. 
Grüße

Christopher


----------



## Jay Norco (19. März 2010)

wochende schaufeln? bin ich gerne dabei christoph wir waren heute bzw gestern da und hätten gerne wieder was ein wenig hergerichtet aber da wir wenn wir (leider noch, aber nicht mehr lange) mit der s-bahn anreisen nicht immer 1-2 schaufeln mitschleppen können tut es uns ja leid. sag bescheid wann ihr am spot seit ich komm vorbei und pack mit an

und ja es ist die 7D mit HD video funktion 8 bildern die sekunde usw usw. ein video wird es auch bald geben. ( keine sorge spotname wird nirgens erwähnt was so oder so in keinem der videos vorkommen wird.)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Allein deswegen würde ich da gar nicht erst fahren an besagten ort . Ich komm wegen arbeit vielleicht mal alle 2 wochen 1-2 mal zum fahren aus zeitgründen . Und dann schaufeln ? Ne ne . Find es zwar eigentlich richtig das man mit anpackt , aber deswegen werd ich da nicht fahren


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. März 2010)

So, um mal das Thema zu wechseln, habe ich mal ne Frage.
Da bei imr nun höchstwahrscheinlich bald der kauf eines neuen Laufrades für hinten ist Haus steht, habe ich mal ne Frage, wasa ihr von dieser konfiguration haltet.
Sie sollte möglichst etwas mehr aushalten als ne Deore nabe imt Alex ZX24 felgen.
Ich brauche nur mal eure meinung:
-XT-Disc FH-M756 HR Nabe 6loch schwarz
-Mavic XM321 disc felge schwarz
-niro 2.0 speichen schwarz
- alunippen in rot oder schwarz
das ganze kostet bei actionsport dann 91,90
felgenband würde nochmal 2 kosten.

was sagt ihr dazu?

EDIT: anbei noch nen Screeshot


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2010)

Daumen runter. Alunippel und dann keine konifizierten Speichen sind Unsinn. Nimm lieber Messingnippel und die Sapim Race Speichen, damit kriegst du ein leichteres und vor allem stabileres Laufrad.
XT Nabe hat bei mir auch schnell aufgegeben. Ich würde was mit Rillenkugellagern empfehlen. bei Actionsports gibts die Nope 2way recht günstig. Die sind stabil und leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (19. März 2010)

wenn ihr euch den Spot ein paar mal angeguckt habt, erwarte ich nicht gleich, dass ihr auch nächstes mal mitschaufelt! Und auch eure eigenen Schaufel müsst ihr natürlich nicht mit der Bahn mitnehmen!!! dafür sorgen wir dann...
könntest du denn am Wochenende Jay? sind nämlich dabei den neuen Singletrail weiterzubauen...bist du den auch gefahren??

haunse Christopher

PS: für welchen Einsatz sollen denn die Laufräder verwendet werden??


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Geb mal meine meinung kund .... Ich schlage ein komplett laufrad von veltec vor , nicht zu teuer nicht zu schwer und schick


----------



## Jay Norco (19. März 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> wenn ihr euch den Spot ein paar mal angeguckt habt, erwarte ich nicht gleich, dass ihr auch nächstes mal mitschaufelt! Und auch eure eigenen Schaufel müsst ihr natürlich nicht mit der Bahn mitnehmen!!! dafür sorgen wir dann...
> könntest du denn am Wochenende Jay? sind nämlich dabei den neuen Singletrail weiterzubauen...bist du den auch gefahren??
> 
> haunse Christopher
> ...



also ich hätte eigentlich schon zeit muss nur schauen wann weil ich noch was zu erledigen habe....schule geht ja bald wieder los -.-

und du kannst mich jonas oder jonty nennen


----------



## Daddelmann (19. März 2010)

ich bin leider nicht da, habe auch ggf. immer an eigenen trails zu tun, u knoff.

also haut die wurscht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Hab dein gummi, mußt nur zurecht schneiden daddel


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Geb mal meine meinung kund .... Ich schlage ein komplett laufrad von veltec vor , nicht zu teuer nicht zu schwer und schick



Aber nicht für XC


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber nicht für XC


Ach hier gehts um xc ? Dann ziehe ich meinen vorschlag zurück


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Wer kann laufräder nachzentrieren ? Mein hinterrad wird immer schlimmer , wenn ich von oben schaue kann ich den linken nabenflansch schon erkennen


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2010)

O Gott. Das ist arg. Kann sein, dass die Felge schon so sehr verzogen ist, dass sie sich nicht mehr komplett richten lässt (wie bei Blümchen). Ich kann zentrieren, komme aber nicht zeitnah nach Hamburg. Aber Daddel amcht das


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> O Gott. Das ist arg. Kann sein, dass die Felge schon so sehr verzogen ist, dass sie sich nicht mehr komplett richten lässt (wie bei Blümchen). Ich kann zentrieren, komme aber nicht zeitnah nach Hamburg. Aber Daddel amcht das


Mal schauen .... Hab jetzt auch die Gazzaloddis abgezogen und durch schmalere ersetzt, in verbindung mit den felgen sieht das wie winterreifen aus bzw trennscheiben . Durch den umbau der reifen kam das tretlager von 410mm runter auf 390mm . Fährt sich viel agiler und leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (19. März 2010)

Hi, banshee!

wo bisten du wech? wegen zentrieren. ick sitz hier auf ottensen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

herrderringel schrieb:


> Hi, banshee!
> 
> wo bisten du wech? wegen zentrieren. ick sitz hier auf ottensen.



Stellingen ist mein königreich


----------



## bikesandmore (19. März 2010)

uuh königreich stellingen


----------



## herrderringel (19. März 2010)

das ja nich soweit wech. willste rumkommen? wenn ja, wann?
hab aber nur nen spanner für 3,25 nippel. und auch keinen zentrierständer. also mit rad kommen, falls du merkwürdige naben oder steckachsmaße hast.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

herrderringel schrieb:


> das ja nich soweit wech. willste rumkommen? wenn ja, wann?
> hab aber nur nen spanner für 3,25 nippel. und auch keinen zentrierständer. also mit rad kommen, falls du merkwürdige naben oder steckachsmaße hast.



Müsste passen 3,25 , ist aber 24zoll Laufrad . 150x12mm nabe ..... Morgen ?


----------



## herrderringel (19. März 2010)

nabe passt! morgen wär ok, so gegen mittag.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

herrderringel schrieb:


> nabe passt! morgen wär ok, so gegen mittag.


Ein klein wenig früh :-(


----------



## herrderringel (19. März 2010)

musste arbeiten oder willste noch auf piste? sonst mach n vorschlag, von mir aus auch noch heute abend.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

herrderringel schrieb:


> musste arbeiten oder willste noch auf piste? sonst mach n vorschlag, von mir aus auch noch heute abend.



Mußte die ganze woche um 3.45 aufstehen , hab mir ausschlafen redlich verdient  heut schaff ich nicht mehr , verlaufe mich sonst im dunkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

So die monster ist verkauft und die neue gabel sollte übernächste woche kommen  freu freu


----------



## christophersch (19. März 2010)

Cool! Welche ist es??


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Cool! Welche ist es??



Eine noch nie gefahrene shiver  mein bike speckt stück für stück ab


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber nicht für XC


In richtung AM ist auch in ordnung, soll ja nen bissl mehr aushalten

Habe gerade was günstiges im Bikemarkt entdeckt, hat zwar auch Xt-Naben, aber für 125 eig. ganz gut oder?
KLICK


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> In richtung AM ist auch in ordnung, soll ja nen bissl mehr aushalten
> 
> Habe gerade was günstiges im Bikemarkt entdeckt, hat zwar auch Xt-Naben, aber für 125? eig. ganz gut oder?
> KLICK



Persönlich kann ich nix zu sagen , aber es heißt ja das die dt felgen gerne beulen sammeln als andere felgen


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. März 2010)

naja, ich habe gerade ein angebot bekommen von einem user, der auch zur EDC kommt.
Er verkauft seinen LRS aus'm Cube Stereo ab: 6-Loch XT Naben und Sun Equalizer 27 Felgen.
Die klönnte er imr zur EDC mitbringen. Ist halt aber auch wieder en XT-Nabe.


@shadow: haste heute nachmittag zeit für ne kleine runde seevetrail oder flidderberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. März 2010)

Oh man bin ich jetzt enttäuscht :-( hab einen riesigen steinbruch bzw kiesgrube gefunden außerhalb hamburgs ..... Leider lebensgefahr :-( ein riesiges gelände ....


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. März 2010)

so, wie es aussieht wird aus dem hgeute fahren wohl nichts shadow

@banshee: steht da lebensgefahr auf nem schild?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> so, wie es aussieht wird aus dem hgeute fahren wohl nichts shadow
> 
> @banshee: steht da lebensgefahr auf nem schild?


Ja  mit dem hinweis auf schwemmsand


----------



## kroiterfee (20. März 2010)

damit ist nicht zu spassen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. März 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> damit ist nicht zu spassen...



Deswegen hab ich ja sofort kehrtum gemacht als ich schon bis zu den felgen im schlamm stand. Dann hab ich leider gemerkt das meine reifen überhaupt keinen gripp haben auf treppen .... War schon am rutschen


----------



## OMGmedia (21. März 2010)

Ich bins Jus

Das erste Video ist drin. Schön bewerten bitte


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2010)

Ist ganz gut geworden, Musik hat gepasst, aber die Action ist nen bissl wenig

Naja zum Thema Action sage ich nur, dass die BloodRedShoes gestern Abend im Übel&Gefährlich einfach nur hammer geil waren.

War etwas heiß(siehe dem Foto mit meinem T-Shirt und Pullover noch 1,5Std nach dem Konzert).
War schon fast so geil wie Linkin Park, ich hoffe die beiden kommen nochmal ganz groß raus.


EDIT: Shadow, haste die Tage Zeit?


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

ja ne ist klar....


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2010)

was meinste damit?
das ich es imt den smileys übertrieben habe, oder das du imr das mit den klamotten nicht abkaufst? 
wenn ich dich jetzt völlig falsch verstanden habe, dann liegt das am entzug vom biken


Shadow, was los? du warst zuletzt am freitag nachmittag on.


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

Moin, wieder im Lande.

Banshee: ich danke dir, zurechtschneiden ist das allerkleinste Problem.

zum Thema Video.

respektabel - klare Linie! Die Technik stimmt, und sehr sehr gute abgestimmt. Sehr schöne Bilder eingefangen und sehr sehr guter Schnitt, echt prima Effekte. Wenn es darum geht würde ich behaupten, dass man es kaum von kommerziellen Filmen unterscheiden kann, wirklich super gelungen!

So, genug gelobt. Was ich zu kritisieren habe, ist rein vom Fahren her. Seit mir da bitte nich böse wenn ich sage, dass ihr die Action, die ihr verbreitet habt, allerbestens einfangen und umsetzen konntet - echt gut. Aber es gibt viele Biker, die besser fahren. Ist natürlich ein Tritt in die Fresse gerade, aber wenn ihr euch als Kamera Team zusammensetzen würdet und dann die Lokals oder andere, die den Trail anders fahren, filmen würdet, so würde man eure echt gute Kunst des Filmens noch echt richtig Bombe ergänzen können.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ihr fahr ja nun keine paar Monate mehr und das sieht man auch - ganz klar - aber es gäbe viele Biker die es einfach teilweise besser können und es wäre zumindens aus meiner Sicht her sehr schade, wenn man diese extrem gute Technik nicht voll ausnutzen würde, weil eure kreative Ideen wirklich gut sind. 

Wie gesagt, sehr schöne Bilder, meiner Meinung nach in keinster Weise, als das Biken selber zu verbessern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Krieg ich nen autogramm wenn DU Dann der neue filmstar wirst ?


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

das war gar nicht mal spezifisch auf mich bezogen, es gibt stylerische biker als mich


----------



## christophersch (21. März 2010)

Mich zum Beispiel...;-) ;-)
wir waren heute wieder dort und haben einen zweiten Anlieger neben dem ersten nach dem Roadgap. Also direkter zum zweiten. Echt gut!


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

zumindens bei euch 

bei mir bin ich besser


----------



## christophersch (21. März 2010)

Na logen...
Ne ich dachte bei uns eher an Joel oder so. Generell können es ja auch gerne mehrere sein
haunse


----------



## OMGmedia (21. März 2010)

Moin Nicolo, 

Jay und ich sind gestern erst zum zweiten mal, nach 5 Monaten wieder gefahren. Und dann auchnoch auf neuen Rädern. Erwartest du krasse Whips und TT's wie sie die Pros ziehn?


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2010)

jeder ist auf seinem "Homespot" am besten
es ist doch aber am wichtigsten, dass wir spaß haben

ich gehe jetzt auf ne tour, bis nachher oder so


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/257997
Fragt mich nicht wieso .... ich weiß es selber nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2010)

Wieder da
Ich habe mal über das Thema Bikepark meditiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass wir nach Hahnenklee müssen. Braunlage hat noch zu und Thale sowie Schulenberg haben keinen Bikeverleih, das heißt, Blom kann nicht fahren.
Die Frage ist, ob nach Hahnenklee noch jemand mit will und wann wir das machen. Eigentlich kommt nur ein Termin unter der Woche in Frage (wegen des Lifts), die Hamburger haben aber keine Ferien mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

frag mal christopher, bin auch wieder das erste mal gefahren mit zig umbauen. action entsteht nicht immer nur durch tricks. bedenke mal steve peat in seasons oder gee atherton in nwd 10 oder cedric gracia in nwd 7. alle haben nichts wirklich gerissen an tricks, aber dennoch haben sie durch ihre art zu fahren echt viel action verbreitet. 

ich weiß ja, dass ihr echt euer bestes gebt. aber ich weiß auch, dass es fahrer gibt, die es teilweise aber auch viel viel mehr knallen lassen können. das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, dass ihr einfach eine smoothere fahrweise habt, das hat auf jeden fall charme und bei manchen sequenzen super angebracht. 

was ich vielleicht vorhin schlecht rübergebracht habe war eigentlich, dass ich sagen wollte, dass ihr kooperieren solltet und nicht so sehr auf euch fixieren solltet und selber beim fahren nur hintergründig vorscheint. das ist schwer für einen selbst, wenn man selbst im "eigenem werk" nach hinten gerückt wird. aber ein regisseur ist in wirklichkeit auch der wahre künstler, die schauspieler nur puppen. konzentriert euch viel mehr auf die filmtechnik, die ist wie gesagt, absolut aus meiner sicht makelfrei und mehr und besser als vieles mehr, was man teilweise sogar kaufen kann! die übung und ideen habt ihr offentlsichtlich.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wieder da
> Ich habe mal über das Thema Bikepark meditiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass wir nach Hahnenklee müssen. Braunlage hat noch zu und Thale sowie Schulenberg haben keinen Bikeverleih, das heißt, Blom kann nicht fahren.
> Die Frage ist, ob nach Hahnenklee noch jemand mit will und wann wir das machen. Eigentlich kommt nur ein Termin unter der Woche in Frage (wegen des Lifts), die Hamburger haben aber keine Ferien mehr.



Ist ja noch die frage wann ungefähr ? Wird schwer . Ist es denn auch für anfänger geeignet ? Glaube hamburger berg wollte auch mit , aber der wird garantiert nicht können in der woche


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

also ich fahr nicht nach hahnenklee^^  und ohne ferien wirds  sowieso schwierig


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

äääähm bla bla blaaa blaaaa blaaaa blablablablaaaaa!


alles klar nicolo du pro


achja und es geht nicht ums profilieren von sich selbst internetfame habe ich z.b. nicht nötig sonder ums fahren und spaß an der sache haben darum geht es. und was style angeht tut mir leid das ich das 2te mal nach 5 monaten mit nem komplett neuen radl gefahren bin und dir keine barrel rolls springe aber du bist ja so heftig darum mach wir jetzt nur noch videos mit dir


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Sehr erwachsene reaction


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

machn kopf zu auf so eine sche*ße kann man nicht anders reagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Pass mal auf wie du dich in einem forum artikulierst ! Vielleicht solltest du erstmal erwachsen werden bevor du mit erwachsenen redest . Brauchst dich überhaupt nicht wundern das solche argumente kommen bei deinem schriftverkehr


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

achso weil ich auch so viel müll geredet habe vor nicolos post? ich artikuliere mich so wie ich es für angebracht habe und mit dir reden mag ich gar nicht zum glück gibt es da ne ignore funktion.

edit: und zu nicolos post er hat ja recht aber ein einfacheres fahrerisch ausbaubar hätte gereicht statt noch ne halbe stunde sich selbst als den pro überhaupt hinzustellen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Dann nutze sie auch bitte , danke


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

wie was ich kann dein post nicht lesen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Das ist nun wirklich kindergarten , muß ich mir nicht geben .


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

schade


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

es geht nicht ums profilieren, aber versuchst mich hier unter zu buttern.

wenn das nicht kontroverse interaktionen sind. welch ein adäquater term eines vermeintlich erwachsenen menschen, der mich maximal peripher tangiert. es käme zuletzt nur darum grenzdebile terme mir an den kopf zu werfen?

ich nenne dir struktuerelle kritik und du beschimpfst mich. so geht das nicht! wenn du ein problem hast, msn ist bei mir online - wenn du nicht fähig bist kritik anzunehmen, so bitte ich dich aus dem ganzen rauszuhalte. ich habe mein bestes gegeben, habe mit justus drüber gesprochen und er war merkwürdigerweise zwar nicht begeistert, natürlich nicht, wäre ich auch nicht. dennoch fanden wir einen gemeinsamen nenner. und selbst wenn nicht - na und? macht doch nicht. du bist es doch immer, der hier kräht, dass man seine meinung frei äußern dürfen müsse! deine rechte sind auch unsere rechte.


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

doppelpost. pardon


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

meinung schön und gut liebend gerne auch kritik aber nicht im zusammenhang mit ihr seit schlecht und ich der pro also filmt doch mal mich sowas ist einfach nur unnötig. und das wir das ganze nur auf uns fixieren wurde nie gesagt und so wird es auch nicht sein. es war grademal das erste video und auch nur ein test wenn man nicht weiß was wir geplant sollte man auch nicht spekulieren und es gleich schlecht machen. sowas suckt einfach extremst und dann sollte man auch mit einer solchen reaktion rechnen.


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

so ende der disskusin wem es gefällt freut uns denke ich wem nicht, der muss es sich ja nicht ansehen.

banshee kriegsbeil ist wieder begraben wollte dich nicht persönlich niedermachen aber bei der geschichte wars wohl eher was zwischen nicolo und uns. leute die sich in jeden kram einmischen mag ich einfach nicht leiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

und zwischen jonas und mir ist glaube ich auch soweit das wichtigste gut gelöst.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2010)

Jonas, du benimmst dich wie 9. Die Kritik war objektiv, konstruktiv und begründet. Also reg dich ab und nimm sie an.
Und als Pro hat er sich auch nicht dargestellt.


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

ok ich verkneif es mir mal ihr seit ja so heftig allesamt. besorg euch ne cam und haut was besseres raus

hamburger radszene= sowas von abge****t.


----------



## christophersch (21. März 2010)

ui


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Da es mir zu blöd war und ich sowas in einem forum eh nicht ernst nehme was und ob jemand blubbert , habe ich das "kriegsbeil" nicht mal heraus geholt . Ende gelände . 
so jetzt mal an die wissenden , was waren die probleme der 888 rcv 2008/2009 ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wieder da
> Ich habe mal über das Thema Bikepark meditiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass wir nach Hahnenklee müssen. Braunlage hat noch zu und Thale sowie Schulenberg haben keinen Bikeverleih, das heißt, Blom kann nicht fahren.
> Die Frage ist, ob nach Hahnenklee noch jemand mit will und wann wir das machen. Eigentlich kommt nur ein Termin unter der Woche in Frage (wegen des Lifts), die Hamburger haben aber keine Ferien mehr.


Meditiert hat dich die freie christengeminde nu doch bekehrt
Scherz beiseite. Ersthaftigkeit an
Du hast das alles sehr genau und kompakt erfasst

Ich war heute mal wieder auf ner längeren Tour ~3Std.;ca 1Std. davon waren allein die Pausen(jaja, meine Kumpels).
Wir haben ein paar gute Waldwege und Trails bei Wesel gefunden
Leider tut die Kniescheibe imernoch weh, vom Poploc-Hebel.

Ach übringens Shadow, der Forstweg am Flidderberg ist ohne Schnee noch geiler

So, genug mit Smileys gespielt, ich gehe nun vor die Glotze.


@jay norco: du bist in den pornacious-threads besser aufgehoben*duck und weg* ^^
aber tut mir leid, shadow und daddel hatten recht


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

stimmt da bin unter meines gleichen nicht wahr? so schön niveaulos.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Da es mir zu blöd war und ich sowas in einem forum eh nicht ernst nehme was und ob jemand blubbert , habe ich das "kriegsbeil" nicht mal heraus geholt . Ende gelände . 
so jetzt mal an die wissenden , was waren die probleme der 888 rcv 2008/2009 ?


----------



## christophersch (21. März 2010)

Ich versuche das ganze Thema mal zu begraben.
Also: das Roadgab hat ne ganz neue Landezone und ist somit viel besser zu befahren/zu springen, da man sich nicht mehr Sorgen um den kommenden Anlieger machen muss.
Also bestens um am eigenen Style zu feilen. Außerdem hat es sich ergeben, dass man, sofern man zu zweit die Strecke runterheizt, hier eine Überholungsmöglichkeit findet. Also auch perfekt für Videos geeignet!
zu der 888 weiß ich nur, dass sie bis einschließlich 2007 gut war und nun, 2010, auch wieder läuft. 
Ende

Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

buchsen, die sollen relativ schnell ausgeschlagen sein. aber es geht eigentlich


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

07er mz sollte eigentlich noch laufen weiß auch nur das sie danach nicht mehr so prickelnd sein. das mitm roadgap klingt gut war immer ein wenig sketchy da mit ordentlich speed rüber zu kommen und dann so nah am anlieger zu landen.


edit: achja ich hoffe ich darf hier noch posten oder belästigt euch mein niveauloses gerede?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Ja weil ab 2008 es keine made in italy mehr war . Aber glaub die 38er dimensionen sind besser für mich . Jetzt muß ich nur abschätzen


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

eine 888rcv ist gewiss besser als eine shiver


----------



## christophersch (21. März 2010)

und mit Sicherheit auch steifer!


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

die 35mm 888 ist schon 1,5mm von der wandstärke dicker, als eine boxxer. daher schon so echt mächtig steif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Mal schauen , welches modelljahr ich nehme , shiver hat sich ja anscheinend erledigt. Das eine shiver schlechter ist von der reinen funktion her als eine 888 möchte ich mal vorsichtig beiseite schieben . Das ansprechverhalten einer shiver soll laut aussage aller shiver fahrer immer noch das beste sein was es gab . Klar ist sie nicht steif und hat nur zugstufe aber dennoch . So hab jetzt meine monster 3 std von hand hochglanz poliert . Und wenn sich der käufer bis morgen nicht meldet geht sie in den bike markt als tausch . Was ist denn das für eine roadgap ? Hat man ne lange anlaufzone zwecks geschwindigkeit ? Von wie weit ist die flugphase ? Landung ?


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

also eine 38mm standrohr hätte schon was


----------



## christophersch (21. März 2010)

aber für welches Bike denn? das Banshee wolltest du doch verkaufen, oder?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Plane erstmal für das Banshee . Und das was als ersatz kommen kann paßt auch für die jeweilige forke . Jedenfals muß die monster leider weichen . 5,8 kg sind too much


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

Liebe Gemeinde und Ansässige ;P

nein, also Jonas und ich haben nun echt lange hin und her geschrieben und haben uns auf folgendes geeinigt. Dies ist völlig indiskutabel, aber ich denke für jeden nachvollziehbar. wir möchten damit das Thema abschließen und nicht weiter ausführen. 

Meine und auch eure Kritik war berechtigt, durchaus und wahr. Dennoch sollten wir bei der Formulierung aufpassen, da gerade bei so einer enormen Arbeit man echt hart angegriffen wird. Daher bitte bei der nächsten Kritik sehr deutlich, nicht zu schwammig, kurz und knackig zu sagen, was wir besser finden würden.
Dennoch geht es nicht darum, wie es uns Forenuser gefällt, sondern es besteht eine Idee, die durchgesetzt wird. 
Trotzdem sind Ideen erwünscht und bei Bedarf eingesetzt.

Liebe Grüße,

Nicolo


----------



## christophersch (21. März 2010)

naja also ein echtes "Roadgap" in dem Sinne ist es eig. gar nicht. Es ist ein ca. 80 cm hoher Kicker über einen Weg. auf der anderen Seite des Weges geht es runter. bis zur Landung sind es etwa 3.5 Meter. Der Anlauf ist lang, die Landung nun auch.
Mit der verbesserten Landung ist der Sprung echt Traum... ;-)

Christopher


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

*schlaubergermodus einschalten* ein gap bezeichnet man auch in anderen sportarten wie skateboarden alles das, was über etwas besonderes herüberführt. ebenso wurde es in den mountianbikesport übernommen. *schlaubbergermodus ausschalten*

im grunde hast du recht, es ist nur ein kicker inkl. step down.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> naja also ein echtes "Roadgap" in dem Sinne ist es eig. gar nicht. Es ist ein ca. 80 cm hoher Kicker über einen Weg. auf der anderen Seite des Weges geht es runter. bis zur Landung sind es etwa 3.5 Meter. Der Anlauf ist lang, die Landung nun auch.
> Mit der verbesserten Landung ist der Sprung echt Traum... ;-)
> 
> Christopher



Lesen tut es sich jedenfalls so das es auch für anfänger geeignet ist


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

wenn du gut bremsen kannst danach und zwar so, dass man nicht zu stark erosiert, dann joar


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

klingt gut war das was mir immer ein wenig gefehlt hat so eine richtige landung war halt immer eher ein runterklatschen auf der anderen seite des weges.

zu nicolo kann ich nur sagen das wir gerne kritik annehmen und uns zu herzen nehmen nur sollte sie bitte so formuliert sein das sie konstruktiv ist und kein runtergemache der sache. wie haben eine idee und werden die so umsetzen wie wir es vorhatten natürlich hoffen wir das es euch gefällt aber das ganze wird natürlich nicht nur für euch gemacht sonder für alle leute die radfahren und es wird auch nicht nur um mich und justus gehen oder um sonst irgendeine person sonder eben ums radhfahren und gemeinsam spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (21. März 2010)

ob man den Weg nun als Gap, oder verfrühte Möglichkeit zu landen nimmt..angenehm ist es nicht! ;-) trotzdem in meinen Augen "Anfängerfreundlich".
Die nächste große Veränderung wird der Zielsprung (stepdown). Er soll 1 Meter verlängert werden. Seid ihr den am Mi. eig auch gesprungen? im Vid war ja leider nix zu sehen.. definitiv von allen Sprüngen der flowigste!

Christopehr


----------



## Jay Norco (21. März 2010)

hatte es eigentlich vor habs mir dann aber voerst doch verkniffen weil das kaputte handgelenk anfing zu schmerzen und dann wollte ich mir das doch nicht zu muten. der sprung sieht aber sehr schön aus


----------



## Daddelmann (21. März 2010)

ok, nächstes mal. der ist rein vom sprung her weicher, als das obere, weil die landung deutlich länger ist und einfach mehr speed und kp. ist so


----------



## christophersch (21. März 2010)

Andre Vogelsang macht bei dem Zielsprung auch gern mal einen No-foot Cancan
zu sehen in dem Video von mir...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich muss da mal hin....


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2010)

Jonas, dass du dein Battery verkaufst ist aber ein Scherz, oder?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Wie jetzt ? Er auch ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2010)

Oder ist es Jus? Der hat die Anzeige gepostet, aber das Bike auf dem Bild ist das von Jonas.


----------



## christophersch (22. März 2010)

wie viel will er denn haben? was wiegt das Teil eigentlich.??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (22. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jonas, dass du dein Battery verkaufst ist aber ein Scherz, oder?


Ich schätze nein
Warum verkaufst du das Rad denn schon wieder? Wirds jetzt doch eher nen BigBike?
Wenn du dir jetzt nen BigBike aufbaust, lach ich mich schlapp

Shadow, haste die tage mal Zeit oder musst du jeden Tag arbeiten?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich schätze nein
> Warum verkaufst du das Rad denn schon wieder? Wirds jetzt doch eher nen BigBike?
> Wenn du dir jetzt nen BigBike aufbaust, lach ich mich schlapp
> 
> Shadow, haste die tage mal Zeit oder musst du jeden Tag arbeiten?



Er kann ja meinen frame kaufen  spart er sich versandkosten ha ha ha


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2010)

Abi lernen
Aber nachher gehts mal wieder zur RSG.

Im Harz liegt übrigens noch dicke Schnee


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. März 2010)

Ach ja, ist ja heute RSG-Training.
Um wie viel Uhr?
Vllt. komme ich auch, weiß ich aber noch nicht, mein Knie tut teilweise derbst weh.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2010)

15:00


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. März 2010)

Hmmm, mal gucken.
Ich hätte eig. mehr Bock auf Seevetrail oder Flidderberg, aber ich denke, ich komme mal wieder vorbei.
Also bis nachher, es sei denn  mein knie kack auf Weg ab, ich hoffe es ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (22. März 2010)

der ccler der weiß was action ist. das ist mein radl obs verkauft wird ist noch nicht so wirklich sicher ist nur so drinne zum schauen ob es jmd haben will. seit ihr alle bei der enduro challenge dabei?

und bigbike´s hatte ich schon also nee danke.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2010)

Ick bin dabei, wa.


----------



## christophersch (22. März 2010)

Wäre auch gerne dabeit. Jedoch weiß ich noch nicht wo ich mich anmelden kann

Christopher


----------



## Daddelmann (22. März 2010)

ich bin unschlüssig, ob ich mitfahre.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. März 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> der ccler der weiß was action ist. das ist mein radl obs verkauft wird ist noch nicht so wirklich sicher ist nur so drinne zum schauen ob es jmd haben will. seit ihr alle bei der enduro challenge dabei?
> 
> und bigbike´s hatte ich schon also nee danke.


also der CC'ler, wie Du mich schimpft, ist bei der EDC auch dabei.
Ich habe nur meine Meinung geäußert und wenn Du die nicht abkannst, dann ist das nicht mein Problem.
Und so ganz nebenbei möchte ich nur vermerken, dass ich eig. kein CC'ler bin

@chris: Anmeldung ist --->HIER<---


----------



## Jay Norco (22. März 2010)

hab ich nicht bloem ist kein problem wenn du mehr/genausoviel kannst.


----------



## sannihh (23. März 2010)

mann Jungs, ihr nervt mit eurem gegenseitigen angezicke..stecken wohl doch ne Menge Mädchengene in Euch ))

der Zielsprung ist wirklich genial...muss auch bald mal wieder hin...ist von Euch jemand am 30. oder 31. März vor OrT?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. März 2010)

Ist das nach Ostern?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2010)

Nee, das ist vor Ostern.
Der 30. ist ein dienstag un der 31. ein mittwoch.
karfreitag ist am 2.04.

EDIT: Seit ihr alle tot? So ruhig hier.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. März 2010)

Hallo? Seit ihr alles außerlande? Shadow muss lernen, das ist klar, aber wo seits ihr hamburger burschen?

hey Shadow, sag mal Bescheid, wann du zeit und Lust auf ne Tour zum Wilseder Berg und Totengrund hast
Wegen sonntag kommt hoffentlich nochmal ne Mail mit uhrzeit usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. März 2010)

Sattel kaputt und monster noch ausgebaut , dazu muß das hinterrad nach zentriert , und komme erst samstag morgen aus der nachtschicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2010)

Bescheid. Allerdings keine Zeit.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. März 2010)

@banshee: man(n) kann auch ohne sattel fahren

@shadow: soll ich dir nen bissl zeit abgeben?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2010)

Bitte


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. März 2010)

Hab momentan nicht so die lust auf fahren und außerdem andere probleme als dies


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bitte


ok, du bekommst die zeit, die ich eig. nach den ferien in der schule verbringen müsste

@banshee: man muss ja auch net immer Lust ahbe

20°Canbet kurze Hose und t-Shirt warte auf mich, mein Bike auch

Mal gucken wo es heute hingeht: Brunsberg? pferdekopf? Flidderberg? Seevetrail? Mal sehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2010)

Arsch....


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2010)

ja sorry
ne stunde kannst du dir doch auch fürs biken nehmen oder nicht?
oder 1,5Std?
Davon wirst du doch nicht sterben ne auszeit vom lernen ist außerdem immer besser.
und wenn du am PC sitzt, kannst du genausogut auch in der Zeit biken

EDIT: Es lag in der einen kurve in die höllenschlucht rein noch schnee Ô.o trotz 20°C?!?!?!


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

WEiß jemand von euch schon genaueres zur EDC?
Uhrzeit z.B.?

Hat zufällig jemand ZEIT *und* LUST heute mit mir irgendwo zu biken? SOnst muss ich alleine mit klappspaten, säge, kamera usw. los zum flidderberg oder sonstwohin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScRCreWisBacK (26. März 2010)

ey,
yo moin

bin auf der scuhe nach geiel spots für diesen sommer...
habt ihr vorschläge für geile strecken um buchholz idN und umgebung.

mfg

dank

ali


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

Also, da gibt es den Brunsberg samt Höllenschlucht und Höllenberg, den Pferdekopf, den Seevetrail(von Inzmühlen anch Wehlen und von Wehlen nach Handeloh) und noch vieles mehr
wenn du nen bissl was kennenlernen willst, müssten wir uns mal treffen lord shadow kennt hier so timlich alles in der gegend

heute allerdings noch nicht, ich wollte zu einem, so zu sagen, secret spot und da nen bissl bauen und da nehme ich net jeden x-belibigen mit hin, ich hoffe das verstehst du


----------



## ScRCreWisBacK (26. März 2010)

eee yo.

wäre echt fett wenn man sich ma treffen kann. meld mich bei gelegenheit.
sind die strecken FR, DH oder was für touren sind es?

danke

ali


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

also, man kann aus den strecken FR rausholen, allerdings sind sie imt dem CC-Hardtail genauso gut zu befahren
In der Höllenschlucht hat man an ein paar Stellen mit dem FR oder DH bike definitiv einen Vorteil aber das meiste kann man auch imt dem CC-rad machen.
wie sich das ganze imt nem Freerider fährt kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kein FRler besitze. aber ich denke das geht sehr geil.

EDIT: ich ergänze als bikereviere noch kurz den totengrund + wilseder berg, allerdings am besten mit dem tourenrad zu erreichen


----------



## ScRCreWisBacK (26. März 2010)

yo moin,

jau totengrun und wildeser berg kenn ich.
totengrund is ganz nett...wilseder berg einfach nur speed.
hab ihr bilder, videos von euren strecken online?


mfg

danke

ali


----------



## kroiterfee (26. März 2010)

ich fahre in 3 stunden für 8 tage ins zittauergebirge und ins isargebirge beim tschechen biken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2010)

Wenn die Ausdrucksart auf den Charakter schließen lässt mache ich mir sorgen um den Ruf der MTBler in der Nordheide....


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

Ja, das habe ich auch schon so ein bisschen gedacht
Shadow, hast du schon ne mail wegen sonntag?

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß Kroiterfee

EDIT: Anbei ne Frage an die Videoleute, welches Format muss die Datei haben? Geht das format vom MovieMaker?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2010)

Mail habe ich noch keine.
Bus gibts nicht, der Kühler ist geplatzt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mail habe ich noch keine.
> Bus gibts nicht, der Kühler ist geplatzt



Ab auf den schrottplatz ersatz holen


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mail habe ich noch keine.
> Bus gibts nicht, der Kühler ist geplatzt


Nicht schlimm, die kleine labertasche kann ja nen andern mal auch mitkommen, außerdem kommt er bei ironie nicht ganz mitm denken hinterher
Dein cheffe meinte vorhin, du hast kein bock zu arbeiten? 

@banshee: gibt es nicht in buchholz


----------



## Jay Norco (26. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> EDIT: Anbei ne Frage an die Videoleute, welches Format muss die Datei haben? Geht das format vom MovieMaker?




alsom moviemaker videos solltest du hier auch hochladen können falls das die frage war. unser wiedero wurde mit adobe premiere elements geschnitten und ausgeworfen


----------



## Daddelmann (26. März 2010)

ich will gar nicht wissen, woher ihr das habt


----------



## Jay Norco (26. März 2010)

von der adobe seite runtergeladen mein freund

@nicolo: das denkst du


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> alsom moviemaker videos solltest du hier auch hochladen können falls das die frage war. unser wiedero wurde mit adobe premiere elements geschnitten und ausgeworfen


jap, das wollte ich wissen, danke sehr
ich will nämlich mal nen testvid machen, nichts ernstzunehmendes, nur mal so vorweg

@daddel: nicht immer so böse sachen denken^^


----------



## Daddelmann (26. März 2010)

dann habt ihr ja noch ungefähr 20 tage nutzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (26. März 2010)

na das wird ja interessant.

edit: nicolo das denkst aber auch nur du


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

@daddel:

der war gut


----------



## Daddelmann (26. März 2010)

hab bisher noch keinerlei ordentliche abhilfen bekommen, wie man premiere ohne 100 viren von der nutzung her erweitern kann. ps, ai, dw usw. ist alles in unmaß.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm, die kleine labertasche kann ja nen andern mal auch mitkommen, außerdem kommt er bei ironie nicht ganz mitm denken hinterher
> Dein cheffe meinte vorhin, du hast kein bock zu arbeiten?
> 
> @banshee: gibt es nicht in buchholz



Aber in Stellingen , paar meter von der sbahn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Ey daddel .... Soll ich mal die eifersucht in dir ausbrechen lassen ?


----------



## Daddelmann (26. März 2010)

ohhh jaaa


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Ich arbeite ab montag für den kunden louise  und kriege rabatt auf die artikel


----------



## Daddelmann (26. März 2010)

wer ist das?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wer ist das?



Luise der motorradartikel handel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (26. März 2010)

ok, jetzt ärgerst du mich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Dann kann ich ja in den pausen shoppen gehen


----------



## Daddelmann (26. März 2010)




----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

Viel Spaß bei  Geld ausgeben für das hobby anderer banshee

So, das hochladen hat gefunzt(ist ne wmv-Datei): KLICK


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei  Geld ausgeben für das hobby anderer banshee
> 
> So, das hochladen hat gefunzt(ist ne wmv-Datei): KLICK


Wieso ? Öle reinigungsmittel und klamotten kann ich mir auch holen , mx klamotten gehen auch


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

hmm, stimmt
also ich hätte gerne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Ach man .... Ich hab nen rahmen angebot bekommen , 2008er , kaum benutzt , mit dhx5 .... Kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

was für ein rahmen?


----------



## Jay Norco (26. März 2010)

na das video ist ja top.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> was für ein rahmen?



Big hit .... Such zwar einen aber nicht dieses modelljahr , allerdings ist der dämpfer auch verlockend


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2010)

Vielen dank Jay

@banshee: dann frag ob du nur den dÃ¤mpfer bekommst

So, an alle EDC-Teilnehmer:


Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich verÃ¶ffentlich einfach mal alle infos, damit es zu keinen bÃ¶sen Ãberraschungen kommt:
> 
> -Treffen:8 bis 9Uhr Cuxhavener StraÃe 55c, 21149 Hamburg
> -Anmeldung: ab 8Uhr, 5â¬ fÃ¼r unter 18J., 10â¬ fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 18J
> ...



@Shadow: holste mich dann um kurz vor 8Uhr ab?


----------



## Jay Norco (26. März 2010)

immer gerne wieder du.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Vielen dank Jay
> 
> @banshee: dann frag ob du nur den dämpfer bekommst
> 
> ...



Dann mal viel spaß , hier in harburg ist nämlich gerade ausnahmezustand , die kanaldeckel auf den straßen können elf ganzen wasser massen überhaupt nicht bewältigen


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2010)

@Blümchen:
Mach ich!

F*ck ist das früh


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2010)

mein vater könnt mich auch zu um 8Uhr zu dir bringe, passt dir das besser?
dann musst du nicht noch ganz hier her eier morgens

das mit dem Regen ist leider etwas, naja, doof. aber das überstehen wir schon


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2010)

Das wäre natürlich super. Direkt zu mir, oder sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

ich fahr nicht mit. habe meine 888 auf selbstgebaute dämpfung gebaut (gleich ausprobiert, nachdem mein dad mir gezeigt hat, wie ich mit der drehbank in den ersten schritten umgehe), die ähnlich der boxxer ist. nur fehlen mir noch passende shims benötige ich. habe bisher nur eine unterlegscheibe auf 0,3mm runterdrehen können und das ist daher vieel lowpeed compression und mittel bis wenig high speed compression


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2010)

Hast ja nur Angst zu verlieren


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

du kommst bestimmt mit deinem ht, du sau


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2010)

Nein. Die Tora ist mir für Bergabrennen einfach nicht tauglich.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich super. Direkt zu mir, oder sollen wir uns treffen?


Jap, zu dir ans Auto oder hinten an garten, wenn ich dich noch nicht an der Straße sehe
Uhrzeit bleibt aber bei 8h

@daddel: du angsthase, kannst doch auch dein moped nehmen


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

120mm vorne & hinten, klingt schonmal optimal, wa?


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2010)

ja klar, mit nen bissl technik reicht das.
bergauf hast du schonmal den großen vorteil und bergab dann mehr power um uns davonzufahren

@shadow: meine mum bringt mich morgen früh zu dir


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2010)

Scheint zu passen

@Blom: Ok. Das haut hin. Denk an die Zeitumstellung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2010)

Ja, werde ich tun, mein weker wird schon heute abend umgestellt und ich gehe mal ne stunde oder so früher ins bett.
Sonst muss ich morgen Cola und cappucchino usw. zum frühstück trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2010)

Shadow, kannste bitte mal mein Schutzblech raussuchen? das habe ich beim letzten mal im auto vergessen
Das ist nett, danke.

EDITHE warnt Lord Shadow: Vergiss nicht dein Trinken


----------



## christophersch (27. März 2010)

Morgen wird gerockt! 
Was für Reifen empfehlt ihr? 
Im Moment habe ich noch Nobby Nic für vorne und Table Top für hinten. Pannensicherheit ist kein Problem. Ich Wiege wenig...;-)

Danke

Christopher


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

Fat albert ?


----------



## christophersch (27. März 2010)

Wollte ich gerade bestellen...(59bei BMO)
sonst habe ich nur Freeride Schlappen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Wollte ich gerade bestellen...(59?bei BMO)
> sonst habe ich nur Freeride Schlappen...



Also ich bin früher auf dem octane auch die fat albert gefahren . Waren ausreichend breit hatten guten grip .... Aber die neuen bin ich noch nicht gefahren . Wenn du aber heran kommst empfehle ich die alten space von schwalbe


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

hab noch einen fat albart freeride (faltversion) hier und bin den ne weile gefahren. der ist für singletrails usw echt ne bombe wucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

Na sag ich doch , aber der space ist meiner meinung nach noch nen zacken besser


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

gehen allerdings auch mehr in richtung dh


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

Na ja ..... Meinungen gehen auseinander , mir gefiel er. Aber die onza sollen ja unglaublich sein wie man so hört 
@daddel: hab mich entschieden eine 888 zu holen


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

jaaaaa a dripple ei ght


du bekommst noch 22 euro von mir :s

aber ich bestelle jetzt bald bei crc, du hast jetzt ggf. ja einen freibetrag, wenn du dich für einen artikel von crc oder so entscheidest


nochmal zu den reifen - ich fahre diese momentan, die sind echt gut! sind genau meine größe usw. http://cgi.ebay.de/Satz-120-70-ZR-1...wItemQQptZKraftrad_Reifen?hash=item20af90600f


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

Hallo ? Dann kann er gleich meine Gazzaloddis fahren , macht genauso wenig sinn 
die 888 aber nur wenn ich denn richtigen rahmen kriege , fürs scream will ich die nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

komm schon, ich hab ne 17" felge mit 160mm (6,5") breiten hinterreifen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

Er will aber bestimmt nicht auf die nordschleife


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

und ich hab verbot, wenn ich im sommer dort bin -_-


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

what ?


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

ich bin im sommer für zwei wochen im westerwald, ca. 30km von der nordschleife entfernt, 3 mal darfst du raten, was der erste spruch meiner eltern war^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

Gibts da nicht ne tankstelle an der strecke ? Mußtest halt tanken und bist ausversehen auf die strecke gekommen


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

guck mal, teilweise nützliche artikel um und bei 20 euro

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35380
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50613
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25234
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25235
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3529
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15869
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16086
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=39955

kannst jeweils noch schauen, da gibt es oft artikel im gleichen preisbereich, die ähnlich sind.




haha, jaaaa ist klar


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

Gibt vom dakine leider kein bild .... Was isn das ?


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

ein rucksack glaube ich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen dem sattel und den 661 knieschonern


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2010)

ich bestell im laufe der woche, also keinen stress


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

Meinst du die schützer taugen was ?


----------



## christophersch (27. März 2010)

Wann seid ihr morgen da? Ich komme so um 9
ich würd die Troy Lee Teile nehmen...und die Handschuhe

wir sehen uns morgen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. März 2010)

Also erstmal .... Die handschuhe sind women gloves .... Was soll ich damit ? Hab handschuhe aber hab schon nen wunsch handschuh . Und troy lee ? Das sind ja ed hardy teile im mtb bereich und wenn die so günstig sind denke ich mal das die nix taugen . Ob die knieschützer von 661 gut sind weiß ich nicht denn ich bin noch nie knieschoner gefahren . Aber nen sattel brauch ich auch , der alte liegt auf der deponie. WÜNSCHE ALLEN FÜR MORGEN VIEL GLÜCK UND HALTET DIE FAHNEN FÜR DIESEN THREAD HOCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. März 2010)

Ey daddel .... Wie lang geht eigentlich die Edc ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. März 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## Daddelmann (28. März 2010)

guuuute frage


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> guuuute frage


Gibts da keine zeitangabe oder rundenabhängig ?


----------



## Daddelmann (28. März 2010)

nein, es flossen insgesamt kaum informationen. zudem ist im anschluss ein essen angedacht in der kärtner hütte


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. März 2010)

Ach so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (28. März 2010)

War verdammt geil! Ihr habt was verpasst. Achja ich bin auch Platz 9 oder 10 gelandet..von 35
feinste Singletrails, hauptsächlich bergab und große Gewinne. Carlo Diekmann war auch dabei. 
Haunse

Christopher


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. März 2010)

Wer hat gewonnen ?


----------



## christophersch (28. März 2010)

keine Ahnung wie der heißt...
er hat nen grünes Froggy mit ner alten, weißen 66 und schwarzen Tauchrohren..
Carlo ist 3ter oder 4ter geworden. (mit Carbonfelgen!!!)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. März 2010)

Ach so .... Sollte man als pro nicht eigentlich gewinnen ? Wenn es überwiegend bergab ging war dann die steigung nicht ziemlich knackig ?


----------



## Daddelmann (28. März 2010)

hat jemand fotos gemacht?


und die "pros" würden sich nur unbeliebt machen, wenn die gewinnen würden


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hat jemand fotos gemacht?
> 
> 
> und die "pros" würden sich nur unbeliebt machen, wenn die gewinnen würden



Den carlo sieht man sowieso nicht mehr in den medien , zumindest in den letzten monaten


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. März 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hat jemand fotos gemacht?
> 
> 
> und die "pros" würden sich nur unbeliebt machen, wenn die gewinnen würden


carlos fotograf hat bei jedem trail geknipst
ich poste mal den link, wenns die bilder auf der Webssite zu sehen gibt

@banshee:
die EDC hat so ~5Std. gedauert und dann noch auswerten und essen in der kärntner hütte
ich bin um 7:45Uhr von Zuhause weg und war um 17:00Uhr wieder da


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. März 2010)

Gut das ich nicht teilgenommen hab


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. März 2010)

meine Lieben! 

 ich bin auferstanden von den Vergessenen ... oder so XD

also da ich leider lange weg war hab ich viel nachzuholen und werd auch noch nicht soooviel Zeit haben, aber ich freu mich, wenn nächste Woche wieder schönes Wetter wird und wir mal vllt was planen.

bis dahin erstma - seid alle heftigst von mir gegrüßt und bis denn


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2010)

1. EDC war sehr geil. Viele nette Leute gtroffen, aber wenig von den üblichen Verdächtigen. Für die diesjährige Ausgabe war der Downhiller aber auf jeden Fall overkill. Ich liege nach allem mit einer richtig fetten Erkältung im Bett.

2. Das rumgespamme hier muss aufhören. Einige der Hamburger lesen hier schon nicht mehr mit. Das heißt: Entweder bleiben wir hier On-Topic oder wir müssen einen neuen Fred aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 1. EDC war sehr geil. Viele nette Leute gtroffen, aber wenig von den üblichen Verdächtigen. Für die diesjährige Ausgabe war der Downhiller aber auf jeden Fall overkill. Ich liege nach allem mit einer richtig fetten Erkältung im Bett.
> 
> 2. Das rumgespamme hier muss aufhören. Einige der Hamburger lesen hier schon nicht mehr mit. Das heißt: Entweder bleiben wir hier On-Topic oder wir müssen einen neuen Fred aufmachen.


Kannst du das bitte näher erklären mit "spammen" es wurde schon wenig geschrieben in letzter zeit


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2010)

Der Thread sollte in Zukunft wieder hauptsächlich für Bikeverabredungen genutzt werden. 
Man könnte einen anderen zum quatschen aufmachen. Oder andersrum.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2010)

Ach so .... Na denn , dann werd ich mal jetzt das abo für diesen thread löschen , finde es jedenfalls quatsch 17 soviel ich weiß gibt es schon bei Ibc einen ort für verabredungen . Wer etwas möchte kann pm oder email schreiben .... Ich bin raus


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2010)

So, ein weiterer Thread ist offen.
--->KLICK<---


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2010)

Wer fährt Montag oder Dienstag (evtl. auch Sonntag) mit mir zum Wilseder?


----------



## ScRCreWisBacK (3. April 2010)

yo morgen nochma,

also ich bin gern für jede tour zu haben, leider erst am mittwoch.


----------



## Daddelmann (3. April 2010)

Ich habe einen eingeklemmten nerv!!!  Würde gerne, aber kann nicht!

Allerdings ist gerade in Planung nächstes Wochenende nach Thale zu düsen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wer fährt Montag oder Dienstag (evtl. auch Sonntag) mit mir zum Wilseder?


Ich bin dabei, Montag aber nicht ganz so früh, da wir zum Frühstücken fahren
Sonntag muss ich mal fragen und Dienstag eher nicht, da ich Mittwoch Englisch schreibe
Als Notlösung geht aber auch Dienstag


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. April 2010)

Hai Freunde des Rades,
ich war bis vorhin nur mit Arbeiten, Einkaufen, Essen, Schlafen und Wäsche waschen beschäftigt - so in etwa auch in der Reihenfolge :S
so kams, dass ich nicht dazu kam, hier zu schreiben.

 wär heute noch wer für ne Tour so zeitnah wie möglich bzw Tour zum Osterfeuer zu haben  

Ich freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

Also, morgen lassen wir lieber, einerseits wird das sehr knapp, das nun noch zu diskutieren und außerdem habe ich nach meinem sturz heute relativ wenig lust, morgen zum wilseder


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

Also, Montag zum Wilseder Shadow?
Oder Dienstag?
Sag mal bitte an


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2010)

Bin am überlegen. Wenn morgen, nicht zu früh, da ich heute kaum geschlafen habe.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

Wenn morgen können wir erst um 14:30h oder so los
ich bin morgens zum frühstücken in HH


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

wir verschieben das ganze am besten auf dienstag, da das ganze etwas knapp wird, wen ich noch meine freunde aus meiner klasse anrufen muss usw.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2010)

Ich hatte mich gerade mit Morgen angefreundet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

Würde dir morgen um 14Uhr von der Uhrzeit denn passen?
Um 14Uhr beim Edeka oder in Inzmühlen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2010)

Machen wir 14 Uhr bei Edeka. 
Bin ab jetzt nur noch per SMS erreichbar. Am Computer morgen ab 12 Uhr.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

ok, ich kläre das mit meinen kumpels und meinen eltern und falls ich nicht komme schreib ich dir ne SMS


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2010)

Hi Shadow, könnten wir das Treffen auf 15Uhr verlegen?
Meine Eltern meinen 14Uhr wird knapp


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. April 2010)

okay, ich check nun öfter das Forum.  hätt ich das früher gewusst, wäre ich nachher dabei gewesen. heute habe ich frei, bin aber schon ausgebucht  n sch... bei dem Wetter.

ja, also da würd ich nochma in die Runde fragen, ob wir Hamburger und Umgebung ma unsere msn/skype/icq austauschen wollen, oder Handynr. ?! und wie gehts, dass nicht alle da draußen die dann für spam kriegen/finden?


sehr wichtig: wie sieht es am WOCHENENDE aus ? Soll ja Sam./Sonn. schön werden. -> da könnte man doch was planen, oder? 

also, bis denn


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2010)

das mit dem austauschen von kontaktdaten müssten wir eher per PN machen
sonst kann das jeder lesen und das ist nicht umbedingt gewollt, versteht sich ja von selbst
am wochenende könnte man was machen, ja.
mal gucken, ob sich noch jemand meldet.


Nebenbei:
shadow fällt erstmal ne ganze Weile aus, der hat jetzt mit'm abi zu tun.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. April 2010)

okay, dann wer mag, gern per pn an mich oder die Kontaktdaten ... seeeehr gern gesehen is doch auch ne Festnetznummer und mal n Realname 

weil wenn einer von euch mich anruft und nach "HamburgerBerg" fragt, denk ich zuerst an Kiezen oder ... XD

also, bis denn - bin erstma bis morgen Abend untergegs 

mit diesem WE klappt das schon, ich bin mir sicher


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. April 2010)

oy, fahrn wir morgen? wo und wann ... ? ich schlaf hier sonst noch bald auf der Tastatur ein ...

sonst steh ich auf und kuck bei Frühstück! (so um 9 spätestens)

 bis morgen, ich freu mich


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2010)

ich kann nicht


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2010)

gibts eigentlich gps tracks von der enduro-challenge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (11. April 2010)

Nein denke ich nicht, da die alle mehr oder weniger alle spontan überlegt durchs Unterholz führten..


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. April 2010)

nee, gibt es nicht

hey schattenschatzi, du gehst doch zur ratssitzung nach holm, oder?
ich glaube, ich komme auch.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2010)

Ich komme aber erst um kurz nach 8.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. April 2010)

Ohh, jetzt bin ich schon wieder zu Hause
so ein mist


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2010)

Wir sind genehmigt! Alle Infos gleich im Blog!


----------



## kroiterfee (13. April 2010)

link?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. April 2010)

In meiner Signatur.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. April 2010)

n Traum!
Schattenschatzi, ich muss dich da dan mal ausfragen.

hier um die Ecke liegt ne Fläche brach und ich würde gern da was aufbaun. so nach deinem Vorbild, nur nicht soooo dirtjump, eher Northshores und sooo. aber dazu dann ...

*ja, vllt an diesem Sonntag was? *ich hab da heut n Kerl kennengelernt, der wäre auch Freerider und wohnt bei mir um die Ecke  - Zufälle gibt's 

*ich würde seeehr gern mal den Volkspark gezeigt bekommen, banshee  * und dann vllt ne Film und Bier und Laberrunde ... 

also, soweit erstma von mir heute ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. April 2010)

sonntags kannst du vergessen mit anschließender bier usw. runde
wir müssen montag alle los
ich habe dieses wochenede keine zeit nach HH und da wir, wenn wir wieder Zeit haben, sowieso erstmal am Spot rumschaufeln werden, kann sich das noch hinziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (15. April 2010)

Shadow, hast du nachher ein bissl Zeit? das wir uns in HoSe oder so treffen und dann zeigst du ir mal das Dirtspotgelände? Evtl. könnte man ja noch was anderes anschließen, wenn du zeit hast.

ABGESAGT, bin mit nem andern Kumpel los.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Bäh. Das wäre so ne schöne Motivation gewesen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. April 2010)

wääär ...

schade, wir kriegen das hin. bald


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bäh. Das wäre so ne schöne Motivation gewesen.


nachdem ich das geschrieben habe, hat's an der tür geklingelt tut mir leid.
Er wollte nach HoSe und dann zum Pferdekopf, da sag ich nicht NEIN, wenn er schon bei mir ankommt

Am Sonntag vllt. irgendwie/-wo biken?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. April 2010)

jaaa 
ich will auch!


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2010)

Ich verlege mal ein im falschen Thread begonnenes Gespräch hierher:



Daddelmann schrieb:


> wenn jemand möchte, dann kann er sonntag zu mir an die trails kommen. ein paar leute kommen bestimmt zusammen. bitte dann einfach eine rückmeldung geben. wir sehen uns





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Chancen stehen gut. Habe bisher noch nix vor. Mal schauen, was das Auto sagt.


Ich schreibe zwar nächsten Montag ein Diktat, wäre aber trotzdem dabei

Noch irgendjemand außer Daddel, Shadow und mir am Überlegen zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (20. April 2010)

oh ja, also ich zähle mal leute auf

es kommen bis dato:
jonas b 90%
lars h. mit seinem weißen intense
phillipp r. gehe ich von aus
nils  kommt
josh  kommt
linus mit einem trek scratch 2010 kommt
björn  kommt
christoph, nach langem ausfall, kommt

sind am überlegen:
malte
philipp
damian

noch keine rückmeldung:
joel  habe ich angeschrieben
max ist angeschrieben
ole ist angeschrieben


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2010)

das ist ja nen ganzer haufen
also bei mir ist es ziemlich abhängig von malte wegen anfahrt

ist die strecke nach dem wallride mittlerweile eigentlich fertig gebaut?


----------



## Daddelmann (20. April 2010)

nein fertig nicht, aber der teil im "wald" ist zu 90% fertig. also echt gut befahrbar. ihr werdet staunen


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2010)

na dann bin ich gespannt wird jetzt sicherlich nochmehr spaß machen, besonders mit so vielen Leuten


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2010)

Ich komme nicht, wir haben Greenpeaceaktion und evntuell noch Fottotreffen.


----------



## Jay Norco (20. April 2010)

also ich bin grade sehr geneigt zu kommen. wann wäre denn treffen am berg?


----------



## humptidei (20. April 2010)

also ich werde wohl eher nicht kommen, da mein rad zurzeit nicht wirklich fahrbar ist... aber ich glaube du hast christopher vergessen kann das sein nicolo?


----------



## Daddelmann (20. April 2010)

schade, dass du wegen dieser Aktion nicht teilhaben kannst (wir meinen doch diese AtomkettenREaktion, oder?). Meine Meinung zu dieser aktion ist, dass es völlig falsch angepackt wird. Doch leider haben die ORganisatoren keinerlei Ahnung von Wirtschaft und Psychologie. Ihr lasst euch freilich verarschen. Aber ich finde es gut, sich überhaupt zu arrangieren & organisieren, wenn man etwas vertritt. Genug Off-Topic, bevor ich noch Ärger bekomme. 

P.S. Psychologie bist du ja nicht abgewand, versuch mal heraus zu finden, wo der Fehler liegt.

Max, ja du hast recht Christopher müssen wir nochmal anschreiben! ich schreibe ihm gleich eine SMS


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2010)

Ich glaub du unterschätzt die Organisatoren.
Die Aktion ist allerdings am Samstag. Sonntag ist Plakatieren angesagt.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. April 2010)

ich glaube, sie sind blind vor ihrem können. das können will ich nicht anzweifeln. sicher sehr kluge köpfe, nur blind vor der abneigung dessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (20. April 2010)

Moinsen,
Das mit der sms wird wohl nicht klappen, da mir letzten Samstag am Spot mein Rucksack mit Handy, neuem IPod, Portemonaie, Perso Jahreskarte,,neuem Schloss, neuem Dakine Rucksack usw. geklaut wurde. Schaden - 370 Euro
ICH BIN SO DERMAßEN ANGEPISST!!! ALLES ASSIS!!!
und die Sachen von den anderen wurden nicht angerührt...!


----------



## Jay Norco (20. April 2010)

fail war nur frage der zeit bis sowas an dem spot passiert. was für vollidioten tut mir leid für dich christopher!


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2010)

**** Schon wieder Kandidaten für die 100 Schläge mit der Fahrradkette aufs nackte Geschlechtsteil


----------



## sannihh (21. April 2010)

Erschreckend....vielleicht werden ja wenigstens die Papiere bei der Polizei abgegeben....meiner Freundin haben Sie vor Jahren das Auto an der Kärtner Hütte aufgebrochen und wenige Wochen später sind alle Sachen gefunden worden..nur die Kohle war weg.... Ich wünsch Dir Glück
Dann müssen wir wohl demnächst ein Versteck für die Sachen bauen


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Das mit der sms wird wohl nicht klappen, da mir letzten Samstag am Spot mein Rucksack mit Handy, neuem IPod, Portemonaie, Perso Jahreskarte,,neuem Schloss, neuem Dakine Rucksack usw. geklaut wurde. Schaden - 370 Euro
> ICH BIN SO DERMAßEN ANGEPISST!!! ALLES ASSIS!!!
> und die Sachen von den anderen wurden nicht angerührt...!


Das ist echt *******!!!
Ich hoffe für dich, das alles wieder zurückkommt

@Schattenschatzi:
Schade, alleine habe ich keine Lust nach HH zu fahren
Hast du am Wochenende denn überhaupt Zeit, für ne Tour zum Burnsberg oder so?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2010)

Eher nicht. Eventuell am Freitag.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2010)

Dann geht aber nur am Pferdekopf oder wirklich nur eine kleine und schnelle Tour.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. April 2010)

hi Leute !!!

mein Beileid christophersch, das ist wirklich zum :kotz:
so ein Dreck!

Sonntag bin ich wegen der Arbeit beim Hansemarathon, ich wäre gerne am Samstag biken ... wer wär da dann dabei ? so wie ich euch versteh bin ich nicht der einzige, der am Sonntag nicht kann. 
also ich kenn mich in den HaBes leider nicht aus... aber dann dort zur FR-/Dirt-Strecke  ?

 ich fänds klasse, wenn 's diesen Sam klappt.

bis dennsen


----------



## Daddelmann (22. April 2010)

ich kann leider nur sonntag, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. April 2010)

@daddel: schade!

@all: wer will am Samstag sonst? ich und n FR-Kumpel um die Ecke wollen entweder zu den frisch entdecktem FR/ DH-Spot oder nach Bahrenfeld, die FR-Strecke im Volkspark suchen und dort ... vllt noch etwas Blankenese/ Treppenviertel?! =]

alles klaaa, ich freu mich auf euch


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. April 2010)

Schattenschatzi? Wie siehts aus? Morgen eine kleine Runde über Höllenschlucht und Brunsberg?


EDIT möchte, dass
du Blümchen am besten eine SMS schickst, da das Blümchen vor morgen Mittag nicht in die PC Abteilung der Gärtnerei kommt


----------



## Daddelmann (22. April 2010)

welchen frisch entdeckten fr dh spot?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2010)

Wie siehts aus Schattenschätzelein?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. April 2010)

Lass mal stecken. Leider keine Zeit heute...


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2010)

Ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (23. April 2010)

sooo nicolo wann gehts denn bei dir am sonntag los?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. April 2010)

also ich habe allen gesagt, dass ich ab 12 uhr an den trails sein werde. denke, das sollte die angepeilte zeit sein.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. April 2010)

Shadow, falls du zufällig Zeit findest, ich bin heute von 14:30h für kurze Zeit am Pferdekopf und anschließend am Brunsberg und Höllenschlucht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. April 2010)

ich komme am Sonntag wohl zu Fuss und bringe Alex mit


----------



## Daddelmann (25. April 2010)

@ alle interessierten Freerider - berichterstattung (eher unwichtig)

also, heute waren nur biker aus direkter umgebung und niko + louisa + alex da. wobei davon nur alex fuhr und die beiden fotos machten. da sind auf jeden fall echt gute dinger entstanden.

der tag war echt gut, super anstrengend, aber es hat auch mega spaß gemacht. 

ich will mich nicht selbst loben, aber ich bin heute den drop gesprungen und muss sagen, der der trail mit allen obstacles super cool geworden ist. er ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber das wird noch. 

P.s. Das wetter waaaaar haaammer!


@ all -WICHTIG -------WICHTIG -------WICHTIG------WICHTIG------

ich würde gerne nächstes wochenende einen tag an den trails mit 3 kräftigen leuten den trail soweit fertig bekommen. hat jemand interesse? Es soll ein richtiger Hip entstehen, ein schöner kicker + Hanglandung und Feinheiten am neuen Trail. 

Bauen sollte Hauptaugenmerk sein, aber biken wird auf jeden Fall auch drin sein! 6 Stunden sollten wir uns auf jeden Fall Zeit für beides nehmen. Vielleicht kann man dann mit einem Grill den Abend zusammen ausklingen?

Samstag oder Sonntag - darum können wir uns hier drum schlagen. Meine Tendenz liegt bei Samstag.

Werkzeug organisiere ich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2010)

Nicht vor der mündlichen, sorry.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. April 2010)

ja ich muss den Nicolo auch loben.
Die Jungs da haben sich verdammt Mühe gegeben.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. April 2010)

muss Samstag arbeiten und Sonntag passt des leider net - faaaaaaaaalls doch, meld ich mich schnellstmöglich


----------



## Josh Norco (26. April 2010)

bei mir siehts auch eher schlecht aus


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

Ich hoffe es missfällt manchen meine frage nicht aber ich versuche mein glück mal : Vor ein paar monaten fragte ich nach einer gruppenreise zur euro bike , und jetzt da ein bischen zeit vergangen ist und man ja ein bischen was ansparen muß frage ich jetzt nochmal , WER HÄTTE DENN LUST ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2010)

Chef hat da grundsätzlich kein Problem mit, eventuell kriegen wir sogar Händlerkarten gratis. Die Frage ist nur, wieviel wir insgesamt bekommen können.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

Also da von mir die idee kam krieg ich auf jeden fall eine , spaß beiseite : das müssen wir langsam konkretter machen sonst verläuft es im sande


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2010)

Eintrittspreise:
http://www.eurobike-show.de/eb-de/besucher/oeffnungszeiten-eintrittspreise.php
Ich wäre für Demotag und ein oder zwei Tage Messe.
Wer würde denn außer Banshee und Daddel denn noch mitwollen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

DEMO DAY + 1 Tag EUROBIKE	   19,00 â¬
DEMO DAY + 2 Tage EUROBIKE	   28,00 â¬
 DaswÃ¤re auch meine idee , demo day ist ideal denn da ist es nicht so voll und die preise halten sich auch in grenzen wenn wir das rechtzeitig wissen , jetzt mÃ¼ssen wir noch die anreise und Ã¼bernachtungskosten wissen


----------



## Daddelmann (27. April 2010)

wollen wir dann wenigstens einen tag bikepark im schwarzwald einplanen, wenn wir schon so weit fahren?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2010)

Keine schlechte Idee. Die Frage ist, ob wir Bus fahren, oder ob wir den Zug nehmen.
Bus mit 3 SitzplÃ¤tzen kost knapp 100â¬+Sprit. Das natÃ¼rlich pro Weg.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

daddel in dem fall wÃ¼rde ich auch sagen DEMO DAY + 1 Tag EUROBIKE 19,00 â¬ + Bikepark , 2 tage messe wÃ¼rden theoretisch auch reichen


----------



## Daddelmann (27. April 2010)

je nachdem. ich könnte eventuel für einen vw passat diesel sorgen.  könnten mit fahrradträger oder anhänger fahren, wobei mir fahrradträger lieber ist, allein aus zeitlichen gründen. den audi meiner eltern werde ich sicherlich nicht bekommen, aber den passat meiner sis.

eventuel lautet bei um und bei 95%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

Priorität hätte in jedem fall die sicherheit der bikes , sprich anreise und übernachtung , zurt not stelle ich meinen schatz auch neben das bett


----------



## Daddelmann (27. April 2010)

oh vernadelt. wir fahren zu 3... ok. dann müsste ein bike ins auto rein und zwei bikes auf den träger. das bekommen wir aber hin. 

in den audi darf nämlich kein einziges bike rein


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

Dann halten sich die anreise kosten in grenzen da der treibstoff durch (?) 3 aufgeteilt wird


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

ja ich weiß nicht ob wir drei die einzigen sind , evtl noch hamburgerberg


----------



## Daddelmann (27. April 2010)

reinbek - buchholz - friedrichshafen - bad wildbad - buchholz - reinbek sind 1800km. 


1800km / 100 * 6,5l verbrauch (= 117l) * 1,26â¬ (=150â¬) / 3 = 50 euro spritkosten.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. April 2010)

also ich sage es mal so: mehr bekomme ich nicht ins auto. dann müsste eine andere rechnung daher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2010)

Ist das ein Kupplungsträger?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

ich bin in der platz rechnung ja mit bei deswegen  
Nur gucken ob meins mit past , weiß ja die dimensionen noch nicht . 
Sooo wie geht es denn jetzt weiter ? 
Shadow schaut mal nach 3 Karten für demo day und dann planen wir konkrett ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist das ein Kupplungsträger?



wenn ja hab ich angst um die bikes


----------



## Daddelmann (27. April 2010)

ja ist einer und du brauchst deins ja nicht mitnehmen. leihbikes gibt es genug in wildbad.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

ich will aber mit MEINEM da hin ! steck da ja nicht umsonst wider so viel asche rein .
Da mit das jetzt nicht wieder zum laber thread wird : als nächstes kümmert sich malte um die karten ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2010)

Das geht aber erst im Juni.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. April 2010)

wenn das noch nicht zu spät ist würd ich sagen ok dann warten wir ab


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2010)

Kupplungsträger spart aber Sprit.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. April 2010)

und 40km/h, die wir schneller fahren dürfen


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. April 2010)

alos ich hätte auch lust, aber ich denke mal, dass der demoday unter der woche ist und da kann ich definitiv nicht
rein von der lust her würde ich definitiv mitkommen(50% erfüllt) allerdings brauche ich mein Geld für Freerider und die Zeit ist auch noch ein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. April 2010)

Hast denn schon nen Freerider im Auge ? 
@shadow & Daddel : Ist es evtl möglich schon das genaue datum Festzumachen ? muß ja rechtzeitig urlaub anmelden


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. April 2010)

Nicht bevor ich die Karten habe. Es kann nämlich sein, dass der Nachweiß erbracht werden muss, dass wir Arbeitnehmer sind.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. April 2010)

na wenn ich da mal noch rechtzeitig urlaub bekomme


----------



## Daddelmann (28. April 2010)

wir sprechen hier doch sowieso von plus minus einen tag? oder? wenn das nicht klappen sollte, dann macht man sich so einen schönen tag oder fährt einen tag vorher in einen park, zum beispiel in den harz. denn dort fahren wir sowieso direkt vorbei. oder wenn wir uns eine viniette leisten wollen, dann auch in die schweiz, die trails sind unbeschreiblich z.b. in filzbach 1h von friedrichshafen. da war ich schon mal. aber für ein wochenende kann das aber auch echt viel sein!!!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. April 2010)

bedeutet ? soll ich nun urlaub anfragen ? wenn ja wann ?


----------



## Daddelmann (28. April 2010)

nein warte. mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich in den sommerferien 3 wochen im urlaub bin und ab den 25. okt. 10 tage in italien. das wird teuer und ich muss kalkulieren!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. April 2010)

neeee jetzt springt der bub doch noch ab


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. April 2010)

das is sooo kacke - ich kann leider nicht sagen, ob ich dann kann oder nicht. wenn ich dass so seh, is das im September ... da bin ich hoffentlich in der Ausbildung, ich werde die Wochenenden NICHT immer frei haben :S 
zZ habe ich leider noch nichtmal eine schriftliche Zusage  

also vielen Dank Banshee, dass du dich da für mich einsetzt aber ich kann nciht guten Gewissens behaupten, ob das klappt 
 dit is doch Moppelkotze 

andersrum freu ich mich umso mehr, mit euch dann mal Volkspark oder so zu rocken ...
btw: wer will am Sonntag im Volkspark ggf mit Schaufeln/Harken, ... ? bei schlechtem Wetter will ich sonst Bike-Videos kuckn ...
der "Freeride-Kollege von um der Ecke" wäre dann mit am Start, ist aber sehr in Ordnung der Junge 
ich melde mich deswegen auf Jeden hier noch ... spätestens Freitag Abend/Nacht!

gute N8


----------



## Daddelmann (28. April 2010)

wir haben uns zwischenzeitlich bei mir auf sonntag geeinigt, wenn jemand interesse hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (28. April 2010)

Wie siehts nu aus mit Morgen Schattenschatzi?
Sag mir per sms Bescheid, danke


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. April 2010)

auch wenn das fü euch dooof is mit Warten für die Planung, ann kann ich wiederum eher sagen, wie es bei mir aussieht  

 btw: das is kein Offtopic, sondern wichtig. auch wichtig ist, wann wir mal unser erstes Treffen einberufen...
der Kollege von um die Ecke und ich überlegen, ob am Sonntag im Volkspark der Frühjahrsputz stattfindet  ... 

mal schauen, da ich morgen leider arbeiten muss verabschide ich mich heute wieder von euch und feiert ordentlich für mich mit 

bis dato


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wir haben uns zwischenzeitlich bei mir auf sonntag geeinigt, wenn jemand interesse hat...



dann bitte mal genaueres oder ne festnetz per pn, um genauer zu beschnacken ... morgen nach der Arbeit (Nachmittag)


ich mach mal eben ein neues Fotoalbum, wer sich die Bilder reinziehen will 

 Volkspark ist jedenfalls angenehm "nah" dran von zuhaus ... wie die anderen Spots 

 haut rein, kommt gut und gesund in den Mai - tanzt ne Runde für mich mit


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Mai 2010)

HamburgerBerg, wie siehts aus mit Hahnenklee am Freitag?
Du wolltest doch mit?!
Sag mal bitte an.

Ich kann morgen leider nicht Daddel


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2010)

Mich würde auch interessieren, ob noch jemand mit will! Freitag 7 Uhr ab Buchholz.


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Mai 2010)

ich wäre mit gekommen, aber ich kann freitag nicht!  

seit ihr das gesamte wochenende da`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Mai 2010)

Ne, nur Freitag.
Würde für mich viel zu teuer werden mit Bike leihen

So Jungs, ich guck jetzt 4X


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Mai 2010)

okay, viel spaß


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Mai 2010)

naja, noch ist nix festgelegt, mei9ne eltern haben immernochnicht 100% JA gesagt:kotz:
da ist wieder dieses und jenes und blablabla


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. Mai 2010)

Freitag muss ich den ganzen Tag arbeiten ... von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang.  also danke Blümchen ... wird dann aber nix, wenn ihr nur Freitag da seid.



Samstag , Sonntag ginge an sich ...
muss mal kuckn ... läuft nicht alles so Rund bei mir, bin mal wieder angepisst, dass ich noch nix schriftliches wegen Ausbildung habe ...


allet klaaa


----------



## pantarin (3. Mai 2010)

Moin, 
ich wollte eventuell nächste Woche nach Hahnenklee in den Bikepark fahren und da ich Neuling bin würde mich freuen wenn ich mich mit jemanden zusammen tun kann. 
Meine Frage, fährt jemand nächste Woche hin und würde mich mitnehmen?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2010)

Hast du diesen Freitag auch Zeit? dann könnten wir dich vielleicht mitnehmen

Wenn nächste Woche, an welchen Tagen denn? Donnerstag, Freitag?


----------



## pantarin (3. Mai 2010)

ich wollte nur einen Tag fahren und dann doch eher den Freitag...wann wolltet ihr denn hin? da ich alleine bin, würde ich mich nach euch richten... und wie gesagt, bin Rookie


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, wir wollen diesen Freitag hin
Musst du mal abwarten was der Lord Shadow sagt


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Mai 2010)

doppelpost....


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Mai 2010)

bloem, welchen donnerstag hattet ihr überlegt bei mir vorbei zu schauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2010)

Lord sagt: Ein Platz gegen Spritbeteiligung ist noch drin. Wird eventuell ein bisschen eng, aber es sind ja nur 2 Stunden. Du müsstest nur um 7 Uhr in Buchholz sein, nach Hamburg möchte ich ungern extra rein. (Über Hittfeld oder Harburg an der Ausfahrt könnte man reden.)
Rookie in Hahnenklee passt schon.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2010)

das war ein einfall von mir, muss ich mit schattenschatzi nochmal drüber reden
wäre de 13.05.2010(Vatertag) bzw. Freitag der 14.05.

EDIT: Ich bin eig. auch noch ein Bikepark Rookie, mal sehen wie's wird. 
Ich gehe jetzt an die frische Luft, mein Hirn braucht dringend Sauerstoff


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2010)

Mal schauen was der Terminkalender und die Freundin dazu sagen.


----------



## pantarin (3. Mai 2010)

Okay, bin dabei...cooles Ding!  Schick mir mal bitte deine Telefonnummer per PN und ich rufe dich zwecks Planung an.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2010)

Also, ich komme definitiv auch mit.
Leider muss ich dafür aber bis Donnerstag Abend ne Bewerbung geschrieben haben und nen bissl mehr als sonst aufräumen

Wie siehts denn jetzt mit Benzingeld aus, von der Höhe her? Wir sind ja jetzt 3Leute!
Und holst du mich dann immernoch um 7Uhr ab Shadow?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. Mai 2010)

ich kann ja unter der Woche nicht ... aber samstag/ sonntag oder diese 2 tage wäre niemand dabei? 

dann bin ich sosnst wieder wie vergangenen Sonntag im Volkspark, in Volksdorf oder Harburger Berge ...  je nach Wetter etc.

 mal schauen, wird schon cool werden 



PS: ich hab meine Bilder schon mal in ein Album bei mir hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/631506 ist mein Lieblingsbild =]


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Mai 2010)

Ich denke es wird eher viertel nach, da ich erst pantarin samt Rad einlade und dann zu dir komme.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2010)

ahh ok.
gut, bis dennsen.


----------



## JansenX (5. Mai 2010)

und heute? Das Wetter ist gut! Hat jemand vielleicht lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre heute noch hier eine Runde von 10 bis 15km, morgen habe ich den ganzen Tag zu tun, trotz schulfrei und Freitag sind wir ja in Hahnenklee.

@Shadow: Willste mit Pferdekopf oder Seevetrail oder schon gleich eine party angesagt


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Mai 2010)

hm nicolo dieses wochende SA oder SO wieder ne runde an deinen trails?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Mai 2010)

sonntag


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Mai 2010)

bin dabei uhrzeit?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Mai 2010)

14 00??


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Mai 2010)

hm bissl spät kommt noch wer? sonst schlage ich alleine schon so gegen 12:00 auf lohnt mehr für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (5. Mai 2010)

christoph kommt. der mit dem weißen epo. ich komm dann wenn du möchtest auch um 12:00


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Mai 2010)

wie du magst nicolo musst jetzt nicht nur wegen mir schon um 12 da sein ich komme auch alleine auf deinen trails zurecht


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2010)

So mal letzte Infos zur Harzfahrt: Wettervorhersage: Bis Mittags hohe wahrscheinlichkeit für leichten Regen ab Nachmittags nur noch bedeckt. 
Ich würde trotzdem wie geplant fahren (obwohl ich mich gerade zum ersten und letzten Mal nach zuviel Party fühle). Wie siehts bei euch aus? 
Zum Anziehen würde ich was etwas dickeres oder sogar eine ältere Regenjack (wenn ihr hab, es gibt für wenig Geld Regenoveralls fürs Motorad; die sind genial) empfehlen, eventuell eine zweiten Satz für obenrum, wenns aufhört zu regnen. Hose wird eh pitschnass.
Ich gehe packe


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

Ich bleibe auch dabei, es geht nichts über einen verregneten Bikeparkbesuch, obwohl ich mich auch über Sonne freuen würde
Regenjacke kommt sowieso mit und nen paar mehr Klamotten Meine Sachen liegen auch schon weitestgehends zusammen, das wichtigste ist allerdings immernoch nicht nei mir, DAS GELD

Shadow, wenn ich nen Rückenprotektor möchte, gilt gleiches, wie fürs Bike, oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2010)

Klar. Den kann ich für dich leihen.

Ich bringe übrigens alles mit was so an Werkzeug nötig ist. Wenn ihr ganz exotische Schrauben habt, solltet ihr noch was mitbringen. Und wenn noch ein weiterer 26" Schlauch rumfliegt ist das sicher auch nicht schlecht, ich habe nur noch einen oder zwei.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

Gut, weil ich mich in unbekanntem Terrain imt etwas mher Eigenschaften von Gebirge doch nicht so gerne ungeschützt fortbewegen möchte


----------



## pantarin (6. Mai 2010)

Doppelpost!


----------



## pantarin (6. Mai 2010)

Morgen 7:00 ( +/-10min) in Bucholz, wie vereinbart und vergesst die lange Unterhose nicht!


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

freitag gegen der 420. minute des tages (7uhr) plus/minus x im einmaligen maximalintervall von 10. schade, dass ich nur nicht mitkann


----------



## Blackdog1981 (6. Mai 2010)

hi wenn ihr in Volkspark unterwegs seit sagt bescheit dann bin ich gern dabei oder bei denn Müllbergen Poppenbüttel oder wenn ihr Harburgerberge fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

@pantarin: ist schon aufm klamottenstapel dabei Essen ist auch besorgt und Geld, es kann also los gehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2010)

Alles klar!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Mai 2010)

@ Nicolo, das WE bin ich bei dem Mistwetter meinen Bruder und seine Familie in Schwerin besuchen ... sonst wäre ich auch dabei 
hab schon wieder Bock auf Jumpen, Droppen etc 



@all  Hauptsache nächses WE wird schönes Wetter und die Trails ab Samstag möglichst trocken ?!   
bis dennsen, wir sehn uns


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

in schwerin gibt es auch trails, annehmliche laut bildern. such mal in den fotogalerien "nord projekt 09" oder so ähnlich könnte auch north project gewesen sein...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Mai 2010)

danke, guter Tipp, da such ich morgen doch glatt


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Mai 2010)

danke nochma für den Tipp, ich war aber ohne Bike weil wegen Mitfahrgelegenheit und nur mit Bruder und seiner Familie unterwegs. 


@ All: LEUTE, dieses WE entspannt ne kleine Session im Volkspark/ Volksdorf(siehe die Bilder von dem BMX/Dirt Spot in meinem aktuellen Album)/ Grillen/ Chillen? Samstag wäre ich erst ab 15 00 Uhr frühestens im Feierabend 

ich muss schlummern gehn, ich würd mich freun, wenn's am WE irgendwie hinhaut ...

PS: .. ich hab  gestern meine Droplust ein wenig im leeren Volkspark befriedigt 



dennsen


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Mai 2010)

warst du an den beschriebenen spot???


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Mai 2010)

Sooooooo, wann haste denn mal Zeit Shadow?
Ich habe ab Donnerstag Nachmittag Zeit zum biken, wenn mein Arm dann wenigstens net mehr wehtut
Oder wollen wir einen der tage am langen WE zu Nicolo?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Mai 2010)

Donnerstag ist grillen und Fahrradgucken beim GP angesagt.

Am Freitag bin ich bis abends in HH aber am Samstag oder Sonntag könnte man über Nicolo/Volkspark/etc. nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Mai 2010)

Farradgucken beim GP??? Willst du jetzt Rennrad fahren
Pass auf, dann werfe ich auf dich mit Zeitungen nach Dir! Diese RRler nerven beim Zeitungsaustragen mehr als langsame Autofahrer

Hmmmm, am Wochenende muss ich mal gucken.
Vllt. sieht man sich ja FReitag in HH, muss am Freitag wahrscheinlich auch nach HH.

So, ich gehe nur vor den Flimmerkasten...


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Mai 2010)

also ich bin samstag an meinen trails. pfingsten bin ich nicht da, wenn ihr das plant.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Mai 2010)

Hmm, mir passt Sonntag viel besser, sonst muss ich am Samstag schon so früh aufstehen um zeitungen wegzubringen


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Mai 2010)

mir soll beides recht sein. ich habe ferien, morgen letzter schultag.


----------



## parkheim (12. Mai 2010)

jungs! ein freeride/downhill-mädchen sucht trails in hamburg. harburger berge müssen es ja anscheinend sein. 
beschreibungen sind natürlich nicht gepostet, aber vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere so nett mir ne private nachricht 
zu schicken mit nem tip oder ner wegbeschreibung. würd mich freuen - ich muss doch noch so viel üben!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Mai 2010)

Am besten du fährst mal eine Runde mit jemandem der sich auskennt. Die Trails liegen alle recht weit auseinander. Irgendwo hinfahren ist deshalb nicht so einfach. Sonst schließ dich doch Sa/So an.

@all: Ich hätte für das Wochenende Lust mal ein paar neue Spots kennen zu lernen. Alternativ wäre auch ne Multibike Streetsession mal wieder lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (12. Mai 2010)

neue spots? naja, ich hab da ein paar im auge, die ich anfahren will, aber die sind nicht mit bus und bahn (zumindens schnell) erreichbar...


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte eher an Volksdorf (BMX), den Volkspark oder den Spot von Chris.


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Mai 2010)

wer ist chris? oder meinst du christopher?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Mai 2010)

jop


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Mai 2010)

joar, wenn du alles drum gibst um mich herum einen bogen zu machen, dann soll es so geschehen. aber ich bin weder für volkspark, noch für volksdorf zu haben. 

von daher überleg ich es mir noch für das wochenende.


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Mai 2010)

wobei, nein. ich bin dann für dann für die tour raus. ich bin über pfingsten nicht da, ich geh dann dieses wochenende bei mir biken. 

viel spaß euch dann.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Mai 2010)

Nicht gleich so eingeschnappt. Ich würde halt gerne meinen Horizont erweitern.


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Mai 2010)

nein, war auch gar nicht böse gemeint. zumindens nicht gegen dich. bin nur allgemein pissig. das hat nichts mit biken zu tun. daher vielleicht das empfinden


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an Volksdorf (BMX), den Volkspark oder den Spot von Chris.


Volksdor hätte ich definitiv auch Bock druff(kann ich auch mit meinem HT fahren
Volkspark wird schon kritisch mit meinem Rad und Chris auch. Das wollte ich eig. noch ein paar Tage behalten
Nicolo kann ich mit meinem Rad noch recht gut fahren.
Gegen eine Streetsession ist auch nischt einzuwenden


Ich muss das sowieso erstmal mit meinen Eltern klären heute Abend oder morgen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Mai 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> in schwerin gibt es auch trails, annehmliche laut bildern. such mal in den fotogalerien "nord projekt 09" oder so ähnlich könnte auch north project gewesen sein...




ob ich da war?   neee  ichhatte wie beschrieben wegen Mitfahrgelegenheit kein Bike dabei und dann wäre das Tierquälerei! zumal ich nur mit Bruder, Nichte etc unterwegs war ...

am Sonntagnachmittag war ich aus Notdurft jedoch ne Runde im Volkspark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (14. Mai 2010)

hi, Sonntag Volkspark biken bin dabei  sag bescheidt.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (14. Mai 2010)

konnt ihr mir auch sagen wo der trail in volksdorf ist. Ist schön einen trail mehr in hamburg zu haben. 

 keine sorge, ich möchte eure trails nicht aufsuchen. nur, wenn ihr mich einlädt.


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Mai 2010)

volksdorf ist eine ofizielle bmx / cross strecke. am besten suchst du mal über google, da findet man genaue anfahrtsbeschreibungen.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (14. Mai 2010)

Danke dir


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Mai 2010)

wo seit ihr nun morgen fahren`?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Mai 2010)

meine Freundin und ich wohl bei dir!


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Mai 2010)

ah okay. also ich bin auch da. klein nilz auch. ich bin warscheinlich gegen 14 uhr da, weil ich vorher mit meiner familie essen bin. wir sehen uns dann


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Mai 2010)

malte und ich bei uns in der gegend


----------



## kaimauer (19. Mai 2010)

hey, fahrt ihr auch in den harburger bergen? 
ich bin die enduro-challenge mitgefahren und würde gerne die strecken nochmal befahren!
kommt ihr mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaimauer (19. Mai 2010)

hey, fahrt ihr auch in den harburger bergen? 
ich bin die enduro-challenge mitgefahren und würde gerne die strecken nochmal befahren!
kommt ihr mit?


----------



## JansenX (19. Mai 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> volksdorf ist eine ofizielle bmx / cross strecke. am besten suchst du mal über google, da findet man genaue anfahrtsbeschreibungen.



Hast du eine website von die Strecke? Ich kann das nicht finden mit google...
danke!


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Mai 2010)

http://www.schlickjumper.de/artikel/view.php?artkey=73


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Mai 2010)

kaimauer schrieb:


> hey, fahrt ihr auch in den harburger bergen?
> ich bin die enduro-challenge mitgefahren und würde gerne die strecken nochmal befahren!
> kommt ihr mit?


Lust hätte ich definitiv, nur würde ich schlecht hinkommen
greife(n) ich(wir) bestimmt nochmal druff zurück


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Mai 2010)

hi meine   

oh, ich war dann doch ma wieder ne Runde zu lang nicht da und hab zu spät mal reingekuckt, da war das letzte WE schon rum.

dieses kommende WE werde ich ab Samst., vlltla uch Sonntag in Hanklee verbringen ... ist wer von euch auch da?!

bis dennsen


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Mai 2010)

nee, leider net. wäre bei schönem wetter best. auch geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (20. Mai 2010)

Ähm, ich hab den Zuschlag für ein Iron Horse Sunday bekommen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2010)

Bam! Herzlichen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön daddel


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. Mai 2010)

daddel, ich weiß zwar nicht, was das ist ...  aber toll 


schade Leute  , ich denk morgen an euch!

bis denn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Mai 2010)

wart mal kurz hamburger


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Mai 2010)

So hamburger , das wäre zb ein sunday


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Mai 2010)

@ banshee:  danke, da bin ich glaub ich schon auf der Tastatur in Sekundenschlaf eingeratzt und hab gesagt - gut, log dich aus ...

sieht aber doch ganz Fett aus 


Gestern war das aber echt mal schön, meine Süße fuhr sich traumhaft, wir hatten einen hypergeilen Tag 


ansonsten muss ich leider sagen, dass die Bauarbeiten im Bikepark Hananklee nicht vorbildlich sind, viele Landungen oder Rampen waren ausgewaschen und manch Landezone ware eine reiner Wurzelteppich, so dass ich den Drop/Kicker ausgelassen habe 


ich freu mich auf übernächste Woche, Winterberg etc 

bis denn, macht et jut


----------



## JansenX (23. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand vielleicht lust am Dinstag nach die BMX bahn zu fahren? Wenn ich die website gut gelesen hab gibst er training am 17.00, ich mochte das gern einmal probieren.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2010)

womit fährst du dann dort ? kannst dann ja mal nen kurzen bericht abgeben


----------



## JansenX (23. Mai 2010)

Ich habe kein BMX aber ich glaube mit ein dirt-bike bist du auch welkom?

_Ursprünglich, wie dem Namen BMX Bahn schon entnommen werden kann, ist die Strecke für BMX gebaut, doch im Laufe der Zeit finden sich immer mehr Fahrer auf MTB`s beim Training ein._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2010)

Hatte mal vor mit nen Freerider/downhiller zu fahren , deshalb warte ich auf erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Mai 2010)

@hamburger: das ist halt hahnenklee. die letzten 3Sprünge auf dem DH unter der Seilbahn sind gut und die sprünge auf dem Race Track, bis auf den letzten
Schon Nortshore gefahren?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Mai 2010)

@ jansen und banshee: ich konnt auf der BMX in Volksdorf mit meiner FR-Maschine ganz gut fahren 
für einige Sprünge muss man mit nem schweren Bigbike wie meinem schon ordentlich reintreten, damit man sauber springt, aber sonst kann man viel Spaß haben und sich auspowern 

@blümchen: jein - gestern war wie gesagt nur ein mini-Kicker nach der Wege-Kreutzung unterhalb der Seilbahn und der eine Drop auf der offenen Wiese wirklich befahrfahr, die anderen waren in ihrer Landung voller Wurzeln oder ausgewaschen ! ...

das Northshore hat Spaß gemacht, nur konnte man nicht wirklich mit flow fahren, die Anfahrt oder die Landungen waren Wurzeln pur - oder Matsch zwischen den Bäumen 
aber der hölzernen Anligerkurve im Northshore war da wegen Feuchtigkeit nix mehr befahrbahr, ich bin mit meinen Super-Reifen trotzdem weggerutscht ... aber nur der Schreck war da, nix passiert!


@Jansen: dienstag kann ich nicht, aber sonst lohnt sich das da schon und ich würd auch mitkommen 


macht et jut Mädelz 
bis bald


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2010)

Kann man volksdorf jederzeit fahren ? oder ist das abgespeertes gelände ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2010)

@hamburger: an die wurzeln in der landung muss man sich gewöhnen
es gibt dort max. 3Sprünge mit total cleaner landung also muss man einfach in die ein oder andere wurzel reinspringen, sonst springt man ja fast garnicht


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Mai 2010)

beim letzten im ixs in hahnenklee hab ich einen gabel (66rc) + Rahmen (grossmann a250) putt gemacht. derzeit war da noch keine brechsandlandung, sondern ein riesen böser baumstumpf!!!


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2010)

Aua, das tat sicher weh.
Im NS haben sie die Baumstüpfe auch mitten in die Anfahrten gelegt und in die ausrollzonen:kotz:


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Mai 2010)

ohhhh jaaaa


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Mai 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Kann man volksdorf jederzeit fahren ? oder ist das abgespeertes gelände ?



da kannst du jederzeit fahren!
das Gelände ist zudem nicht abgesperrt.

können wir sehr gerne mal gemeinsam hinfahren!




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @hamburger: an die wurzeln in der landung muss man sich gewöhnen
> es gibt dort max. 3Sprünge mit total cleaner landung  also muss man einfach in die ein oder andere wurzel reinspringen, sonst springt man ja fast garnicht



das ist doof! also ich wüsste nicht, welche 3 du meinst. da war die eine Rampe beim DH, dann ebenfalls da ein kleiner Kicker und am Northshore einen der drei Drops.

@ daddel: autsch! nach so nem Sturz, wie handhabst du das dann mir Protektoren/ Schonern? ankucken und ggf wegwerfen oder direkt in Müll ... oder gar nicht ?  - ich frag nur aus Interesse



also, bis dennsen Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michal (9. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen

suche jemanden der sich in Hamburg auskennt mit mtb strecken?

Hat wer bock bissien fun zu haben ? 

grüß
Michal


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute! Ich melde mich mal wieder. 
Wie wäre es, wenn wir während einem Spiel der deutschen Mannschaft mal wieder eine Runde durch die City veranstalten. Selbst rund um die Alster und die Mönkebergstraße dürfte es dann recht ruhig sein.


----------



## Assmann2k (10. Juni 2010)

tach !
ich würde auch bei der nächsten aktion gerne dabei sein, habe mir von einer woche ein dirt rad zugelegt und würde auch gerne in der richtung mal etwas machen ;


----------



## Michal (10. Juni 2010)

aloha

bin auch dabei sag nur wann und wo am besten samstag und sonntag!!

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Juni 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Ich melde mich mal wieder.
> Wie wäre es, wenn wir während einem Spiel der deutschen Mannschaft mal wieder eine Runde durch die City veranstalten. Selbst rund um die Alster und die Mönkebergstraße dürfte es dann recht ruhig sein.




wann ist das?^^


----------



## Michal (10. Juni 2010)

yo yo daddelmann

kennste irgend welche geile strecken wo man spaß haben kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (10. Juni 2010)

harburger berge sind immer gut


----------



## Michal (10. Juni 2010)

wollen wa mal was starten?


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2010)

Sonntag spielt Deutschland. Innenstadt unsicher machen? Da ist dann richtig wenig los, auch wegen Sonntag.


----------



## Michal (10. Juni 2010)

sag einfach wann dan treffen wa uns


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Juni 2010)

klingt gut. bin dabei.


----------



## Michal (10. Juni 2010)

hier hast mein msn meld dich mal misiek(binde)85(ät)hotmailpunktde


----------



## Michal (10. Juni 2010)

bin net so erfahren aber will die sau raus lassen


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Juni 2010)

nimm deine addy heraus, sonst wimmelt es bald spam. wenn du die hier hinterlegen willst, dann umschreibe sie, zum beispiel.

peter(ät)hanspunktde


----------



## Michal (10. Juni 2010)

so glaub jetz ist besser


----------



## Assmann2k (10. Juni 2010)

@daddelmann morgen ist das erste spiel der wm ,allerdings spielen da sÃ¼dafrika gegen mexico was warscheinlig nicht so viele interessiert ... die deutsche manschaft spielt am 13. ihr erstes spiel!

wer hÃ¤tte bock morgen was in der heide oder den habes zu machen ?

â¬ omg war das zuspÃ¤t -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2010)

Ah Shit. Das Spiel ist erst um 20:30. Würde dann vorschlagen, dass wir uns um 18 oder 19 Uhr treffen und so bis etwa 22 Uhr fahren. Aber ihr habt noch keine Ferien, oder?


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Juni 2010)

joar, klingt gut, da ist es auch nicht mehr so warm und die touris sind raus.

hab keine ferien, aber aber auch keine wichtigen klausuren mehr. würde dann 21:30 losfahren wollen. -> weil eltern im urlaub und ich muss das haus verpflegen inkl katzen und co


----------



## Skinfaxi (11. Juni 2010)

moin....
heute jemand in der nähe von buchholz unterwegs,so richtung abendstunden?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2010)

Von Buchholz nach Jesteburg (so etwa um 18 Uhr). Wir könnten natürlich eine Runde außenrum drehen.

@Daddel: 21:30 finde ich recht spät. Eventuell etwas früher? Wer würde denn noch kommen und eventuell schon um 19 oder 20 Uhr dabei sein? Dann können wir Daddel noch aufgabeln.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Juni 2010)

sorry schlecht ausgedrückt. ich meine nach hause zurück um 21.30. 

davor natürlich um 18 oder 19 uhr treffen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2010)

Ah ok. Super Zeit!


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Juni 2010)

denke auch. für die stadt könnte ich andere reifen auziehen, streetreifen, die muss ich auch mal abfahren. die marys sind mir deutlich zu anstrengend. ist nur eben komisch, dann dürft ihr mich nicht auslachen wegen den reifen


----------



## Michal (11. Juni 2010)

wo treffen wa uns den genau?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2010)

Auf der roten Pyramide bei der Kunsthalle? 18 oder 19 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michal (11. Juni 2010)

meinste heut oda samstag , sonntag?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2010)

Sonntag.


----------



## Michal (11. Juni 2010)

yo kling gut bin offjeden fall dabei ich denke 18 uhr ist super zeit


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2010)

Mit welchen Bikes kommt ihr? Ich überlege, ob ich das Trialbike oder das BeOne nehme.


----------



## bikesandmore (11. Juni 2010)

Jusso ist auchmalwieder dabei 

ich komm mim bmx. gesellt sich noch irgendwer ohne schaltung zu mir?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Juni 2010)

wenn ich aus meinem ironhorse den schaltzug herausnehme um 18 uhr, dann ich 

malte, nimm das trailbike, das macht doch viel mehr spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2010)

Trial
Ok. Mach ich. Soll ich noch jemanden aus Richtung Buchholz mitnehmen?


----------



## bikesandmore (11. Juni 2010)

@daddel: ich zahl dir dein 5L-bierfass wenn du das machst 

soll ich meine kamera mitnehmen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2010)

Ich nehm meine auf jeden Fall mit. 
Ist deine die 7D? Dann ja, will die mal anfassen und ausprobieren. Da mein FSJ unerwartet gut bezahlt wird, gibts Ende des Jahres wahrscheinlich ne D300s oder ne 7D.

Blitz nicht vergessen...


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Juni 2010)

bestich die harburger kommunalpolitiker und sorg dafür, dass wir einen dh hinzimmern dürfen


----------



## bikesandmore (11. Juni 2010)

meint ihr wirklich sonntag ist ne gute idee? da ist nämlich motoradgottesdienst in der city. 
erfahrungshalber weiß ich das es dann immer ziemlich voll wird!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Juni 2010)

Aber nicht mehr um 18 Uhr, oder?


----------



## bikesandmore (11. Juni 2010)

gut was los sein wird trotzdem. aber kA. mir ist das wurz


----------



## Michal (11. Juni 2010)

ich nehme auch meine dslr mit das wird lustig ^^


----------



## Assmann2k (11. Juni 2010)

ich komm mitm dirt also auch singlespeeeder


----------



## bikesandmore (11. Juni 2010)

was fährstn fürn rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assmann2k (11. Juni 2010)

Haro steel reserve 1.2


----------



## christophersch (11. Juni 2010)

so ihr Spacken! ich bin auch dabei...
was läuft bei euch Samstag? nicht auch Lust auf ne Runde?? gerne auch nochmal City!


----------



## bikesandmore (11. Juni 2010)

ich bleib wohl der einzige 20zöller oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juni 2010)

Sieht so aus. Eventuell komme ich auch nicht mit dem Trialbike, da der Rücken bei mir zickt. Denke aber schon. Das BeOne ist mir eigentlich zuviel für die Stadt.
Wetter?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

wer ist am 20ten dabei ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juni 2010)

Freundin und ich voraussichtlich. Wir wissen aber noch nicht ob wir von Buchholz starten, oder mit dem Zug reinfahren. Hast du einen guten Tipp für den Startpunkt? Zugfahren ist umsonst, oder?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

zugfahren sollte umsonst sein , wird ja mit geworben . Bin letztes jahr von harburg rathaus aus gestartet , 10.45 sollte es losgehen . Bike wird bis dahin fertig . Aber egal von wo man sollte eine strecke über die köhlbrandbrücke nehmen weil das ja für viele der hauptgrund ist


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juni 2010)

10:45 vor dem Rathaus klingt erstmal nicht schlecht. Problem: Samstagabend ist bei uns Abiball. Könnte spät werden. Ich sage aber noch endgültig bescheid.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

denk mal ich werd vom hbf um 10.30 die bahn nehmen grob geschätzt , hamburger berg wird wohl auch dabei sein , daddel evtl auch
Aber harburg rathaus , nich rathaus in der city


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juni 2010)

ich wäre dabei mit shadow


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

das doch cool , so wie ich das sehe werden wir uns dann alle hbf treffen , wenn um gotteswillen das bike fertig wird , und dann gemeinsam nach harburg


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juni 2010)

ich glaube wir kommen dann mitm auto


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

wieso das denn ? hvv ist kostenlos , ist autofreier sonntag


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Juni 2010)

bin am 20. auf sylt mit meiner "schulklasse".


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

verräter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (12. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## Assmann2k (13. Juni 2010)

wann und wo treffen wir uns jetzt nachher ?

kunsthalle ist mir ein begriff aber wo da ? oben drauf ?


----------



## bikesandmore (13. Juni 2010)

ich werd wohl nachher doch nicht kommen. stress mit muddern -.-


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2010)

Ja. Auf der roten Pyramide.
Wie ist das Wetter bei euch?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt los. Sollte sich noch was ändern, bitte ich um möglichst schnelle Meldung aufs Handy.
Bin so zwischen viertel vor und viertel nach Sechs da. Je nach Parkplatz.


----------



## Assmann2k (13. Juni 2010)

bei mir ( in harburg) war es den ganzen tag gut ( kein regen )
momentan ist es bewölkt, denke aber nicht das es regnet.

wetter.de meint 20 % regenwarscheinligkeit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2010)

Top. Bin jetzt endgültig weg.


----------



## christophersch (13. Juni 2010)

war echt cool! kannst du ein paar Pics hochladen?
Danke


----------



## bikesandmore (13. Juni 2010)

chris, fu fährst jetzt ne 40?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juni 2010)

Leider sind die Sprungbilder "etwas" bewegungsunscharf. Blitz falsch eingestellt....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/30722


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen, naja, ich bin meinem FRler wieder ein kleines STück näher, habe nen Haufen Geld eingenommen

Ach, Malte, nachher ne Runde Pferdekopf? so gegen 5?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch!

Ich gehe zum RSG Training, da ich nachher noch ne Verabredung habe.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juni 2010)

ok, ich habe doch keine Lust auf RSG, auch weil ich noch beschäftigt bin


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Juni 2010)

falscher thread, sonst gibts wieder mecker...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Juni 2010)

wie bei akira ?


----------



## Michal (14. Juni 2010)

yo yo leute

nico, chris hatte recht in meiner gabel war kein luft. habe auf 1 bar gemacht und es funktioniert 1A. jetz kann man mit dem bike richtig spaß haben!!! Rock and Roll

Grüße


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Juni 2010)

okay, finde ich aber sehr verwunderlich. ich google das mal nach.


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Juni 2010)

ihr wusstet, was was ich nicht wusste und das ist durchsichtig -> luftdruck set up

ab seite 249

http://www.marzocchi.com/admin/down...o=ManualeTedesco&IDFolder=126&IDOggetto=28113


----------



## Michal (14. Juni 2010)

muss ich beide seiten aufpumpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (14. Juni 2010)

so, hab ein neues Video. könnt ihr ja mal angucken...
bitte gut bewerten ;-)

Viel Spaß

PS ja, ich hab die Fox 40´! und sie rockt! definitiv die geilste Gabel, die ich je gefahren bin! 

Das Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Poex0-U74Q0"]YouTube- NorF - Crew Ep#1 - Hometrail Shred[/nomedia]


----------



## Michal (14. Juni 2010)

geil wo war das denn?


----------



## christophersch (14. Juni 2010)

das ist mein Hometrail. Ich hoffe du verstehst, wenn ich nicht nähere Angaben machen möchte....
sry.
hau rein und übe den Wheelie. Das richtige Rad haste ja jetzt! ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2010)

Du hattest noch keine Dorado oder Travis


----------



## Assmann2k (15. Juni 2010)

wann machen wir den mal ne dirt session ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Juni 2010)

Hey Shadow, wie siehts aus? Morgen Lust auf Pferdekopf?
So gegen 16h?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Juni 2010)

Huuuhu 
ich bin zurück aus'm Urlaub!
ich glaub, ich hab viel nachzuholen was es hier zu lesen gibt ... aber das muss ich nach und nach machen ...

ich wollt erstma fragen, wer mit über die Köhlbrandbrücke will und wo man sich am Sonntag treffen will ... leider habem meine Leute am Sonntag alle schon was anderes vor oder kein Bike  -  ich bin also für alles zu haben, solang es über die Brücke geht (will die Aussicht über Hafen in Ruhe genießen) 

ich würd mich freuen, wenn wir uns da irgendwie treffen können und gemeinsam radeln .

also, ich sach ma, bis die Tage


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juni 2010)

es war was geplant vom rathaus harburg
uhrzeit weiß ich nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2010)

Ich muß absagen hamburger berg  es kriegt keine werkstatt hin , hab mich seit einem jahr darauf gefreut


----------



## Assmann2k (17. Juni 2010)

treffen am rathaus harburg wäre ich auch dabei !

wir müssen nur noch eine uhrzeit abmachen !


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2010)

10.45 starten sie , wenn ihr 10.30 da seid reicht es ja , gibt dann noch ne ansprache von der polizei


----------



## Assmann2k (17. Juni 2010)

so früh  )   ich glaub da bin ich noch nicht wieder nüchtern


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2010)

dann mußt du wie ich bis nächstes jahr warten


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2010)

Die Sternfahrten sind doch immer mehrfach im Jahr. An jedem autofreien Sonntag, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Juni 2010)

nö ! sternfahrt ist als demo gemeldet


----------



## Michal (18. Juni 2010)

yo yo leute na habt ihr was am sonntag geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juni 2010)

also shadow, kommst du am sonntag mit deiner freundin, oder passts net?


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2010)

Sieht nicht so gut aus, da die Verwandschaft noch in Sachen Abi zu Besuch ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juni 2010)

Schon vom ABI-Ball zurück???
Aso, dann melde dich am besten bis morgen Abend.

meine Five Ten's kommen erst Anfang Juli


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Juni 2010)

dann muß ich ja nich neidisch sein wen dann doch niemand mitfährt


----------



## OUTATIME (19. Juni 2010)

Hi,

also um mich mal kurz vorzustellen: Ich bin Martial und bin im Oktober letzten Jahres zwecks Studium nach HH gezogen. Seitdem hab ich mir nach beinahe 10-jähriger MTB-Abstinenz und einem kurzen Flirt auf 20" wieder ein MTB aufgebaut, welches letzte Woche fertig wurde. Nun war ich letzten Sonntag mal alleine in Harburg unterwegs, wobei ich mich dort ja noch kaum auskenne und alleine fahren auch nicht soviel Spaß macht, wie mit ein paar Leuten.

Nun bin ich nicht scharf auf 30km CC-Touren, sondern will einfach Spaß auf geilen Singletrails und der Weg den Berg hinauf ist auch nur Mittel zum Zeck, um danach wieder runterzufahren. Ich denke, dass sich in diesem Thread ein paar Gleichgesinnte finden. Hat jemand von euch vor, morgen in Harburg unterwegs zu sein?

Gruß
Martial


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Juni 2010)

willkommen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Juni 2010)

wilkommen auch von mir!

nein, sorry, morgen will ich gerne von Rathaus Harburg da bei der Sternfahrt am Start sein ... 
Blümchen, Assmann, seid ihr dann morgen um 10:30 da bei der SBahn?

ansonsten muss ich euch sagen, die Sternfahrt gibt es nur 1 Mal im Jahr!!! Verkehrsfreier Sonntag oft 2 Mal ...

ich schau morgen früh mal rein, wenn ich aufsteh ... fahr evtl von Wedel aus mit, dann würd ich halt versuchen, weit vorn mitzufahren dass man sich so trifft, aber da schreibe ich morgen früh definitiv noch mal hier rein!

leider hab ich als mein Handy kaputt gegangen ist alle Nr. von euch verloren ... das können wir dann ja nachholen ...

 bis morgen früh (vor 06:20Uhr)


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juni 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> willkommen


word


hmm, momentan siehts ja so aus, als ob wir auch nicht kommen
Da das wetter heute ja nicht so dolle war, denke ich, wird es morgen nicht viel besser werden, was auch die wetterberichte sagen.
außerdem wäre es für uns imt dem zug sehr knapp zu kommen, ich denke, das wird dieses Jahr nichts


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Juni 2010)

dann machen wir nächstes jahr aber die große runde alle zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OUTATIME (19. Juni 2010)

Danke allerseits!

Ja, der Wetterbericht ist allerdings recht mau - aber da ich seit letzten Sonntag nicht mehr gefahren bin, werd ich morgen auf den Weg machen, falls es nicht wie irre aus allen Eimern regnet. Ansonsten klappts ja vielleicht nächstes WE!

Ich hab was gelesen von RSG-Training - sind einige von euch manchmal auf der BMX-Bahn in Volksdorf? Wollte ich mir auch mal anschauen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Juni 2010)

immer vor gehabt mal zu schauen , schaffe es aber immer nicht


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Juni 2010)

das ist ne Ansage Leutz!

Die Aussicht von der Köhlbrandbrücke will ich aber genießen, dh zur Not fahr ich nur die Etappe XD

ich bin aber der Einzige hier, der selbst das macht? 

ich schau morgen früh nochmal wie geagt rein, ich geh gleich ratzen...

wär schön, wenn man sich morgen doch sieht 
ich muss dafür auch früh raus .. (0620 spätestens wenn ich von Wedel aus fahr)

PS:  bei schlechtem Wetter fahre ich erst von S Wilhelmsburg mit,wenn ich alleine sein sollte, da wäre ich dann bis um 10Uhr zuhaus ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juni 2010)

@banshee: hoffentlich ja

@OUTATIME: RSG-Training ist hier in Buchholz i.d.N., ist aber eine reine CrossCountry Gruppe.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Juni 2010)

ja, ich war schon einige Male bei der BMX Bahn in Volksdorf, aber da is auch ein kleiner FR - Spott  der mir besser gefällt.

ich komm gern mit, wenn es passt!!!

hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter gut wird - von mir aus hauptsache TROCKEN! 

biste morgen sonst auch da?


----------



## OUTATIME (19. Juni 2010)

Meinste mit morgen die Sternfahrt? Wenn ja, eher nicht. Werd wohl erst (Nach-)Mittags losfahren und dann will ich unbedingt ins Gelände.

Zur BMX-Bahn: Weißt du, wie das mit dem Training abläuft? Muss ich mich daher vorher anmelden, oder kann ich da zum ersten Schnuppern einfach vorbeikommen?

Muss man Mitglied im Verein sein, um die Bahn regelmäßig nutzen zu können (liegt in Richtung meiner Arbeit, dann könnte man abend nach der Arbeit dort mal vorbei)?

Ansonsten interessiert mit der FR-Spot natürlich brennend! Zeitlich bin ich da relativ flexibel, kann mir meinen Job zeitlich relativ frei einteilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Juni 2010)

jap, ich meint die Sternfahrt ...

die BMX Bahn ist frei zugänglich, dementsprechend 
wie das da mit dem Training läuft, weiß ich jedoch nicht!

nun, dann schaun wir ma ... 

bis denn


----------



## OUTATIME (19. Juni 2010)

Ja super, dann können wir die Tage nochmal schauen, wanns passt. Dann kann man BMX-Bahn und FR-Spot ja miteinander verbinden. Bis denn dann!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Juni 2010)

Morgen Leute!

da das Wetter zZ so wechselhaft scheint und scheinbar niemand mit am Start ist, werde ich versuchen von Kehrwieder Spitze um 10Uhr mitzufahren ... also viel Spaß

bis denn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Juni 2010)

rückwirkend betrachtet kann man ja sagen , wetter ist wie letztes jahr


----------



## schläferchriz (27. Juni 2010)

so leute
fährt heut vormittag noch jemand? da muss ich nicht ganz allein los. soll auch nur ne kleine runde werden.


----------



## Goa-Freak (27. Juni 2010)

ich nich ^^  Neue Felge ist noch nich da  naja mit glück diese woche endlich


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Juli 2010)

moin Kollegaz!

es ist nur zum  und  - mein Chef krigt zZ nix auf die Reihe, daher hab ich viel um die Ohren und komm privat zu fast nix, das ist sehr frustrierend!

Ich werde bald hier nette Bilder von Sternfahrt und so bei mir reinposten,
und wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich immer für ne Tour zu haben.

Wer kennt sich denn in den HA-BE's gut aus und wäre gern für ne Nacht-Runde zu haben? will mal die Helmfunzel in nem RICHTIGEN Wald ausprobieren 
vllt nicht gleich Nachts ne Art Bikepark, besonders wo ich die Stecke nicht kenn, aber dennoch GELÄNDE =]

soweit für heute, bis bald 

euer Bike-Buddy


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Juli 2010)

ist dein bike denn vehrkehrssicher ? frontstrahler mit katzenaugen , heckleuchte mit katzenaugen ? reflectoren an den speichen und den pedalen ? klingel ?  das ist gefährlich im dunkeln


----------



## christophersch (7. Juli 2010)

Bei Canyon haben die mir ne riesen Tüte mit Reflektoren mitgegeben. Für Speichen, Pedalen und Lenker!
Falls also einer Interesse hat?! sagt Bescheid ;-)
Sicherheit geht vor!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Juli 2010)

hast du das frx ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (7. Juli 2010)

jop.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Juli 2010)

nice


----------



## Goa-Freak (9. Juli 2010)

so ich hab lange weile fürs weekend und will reiten gehn  
Street, dirt, FR   bin für alles zu haben wer hat genauso viel langeweile wie ich?


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Juli 2010)

!!!Ich!!!
Am besten fährt man im Moment abends oder morgens.
Sag nen Tag und ne Uhrzeit an.
Dann gucken wir mal. Ich habe eig. die Tage nichts vor


----------



## Goa-Freak (9. Juli 2010)

jop alaso ich habe zeit, heute ab jetzt bis 01uhr 
samstag ab 8uhr bis 01 uhr
sonntag 08uhr bis 19uhr 

also medet euch ^^ 

@ Phil:  meine nummer hast ja noch nä


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir passt dieses WE doch net, sorry.
Haben heute Abend besuch und fahren morgen Abend evtl. für 2tage weg


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Juli 2010)

@christophersch & @banshee:: 

 das is ja der Hammer! die Liefern sogar Reflektoren mit? wie will man an Flats da was anbringen?
die Speichen werde ich definitiv nicht dauerhaft mit solchen Klips bestücken! ... vllt mal für hin/Rückweg nach Nightride ... 

Und Heck/Front-passiv-Strahler werden überbewertet ! 

 nich nochma so ein Scherz - sach ma lieber, wer sich in den HaBes auskennt, dass ich da mich ma mit einklinken kann und die Lampe nachts testen  - ich könnt auch mit meinem AM kommen, da sind alle STVZO bedingungen erfüllt ... fast  




@all:
Leute, ich habe leider zu große Bilder .. daher kann ich die nicht posten ... weder die aus Winterberg, noch die von der Sternfahrt... muss die mal irgendwann irgendwie in der Dateigröße reduzieren.  


wie kann man spontan sich morgen noch wo einklingen?
ich wäre gern für morgen Mittag, in der Zeit is es eh zu heiß, hochintellektuelles hinzukriegen ...


----------



## Goa-Freak (11. Juli 2010)

also ich wär morgen gern dabei, kann aber nur bis ca 20 uhr da ich um 22uhr wieder zur arbeit muss.


----------



## Assmann2k (11. Juli 2010)

wetter ist geil ! wie siehts aus ? 15 h waldfrieden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mytim (11. Juli 2010)

Hey leute sorry wenn ich euch grad bei der planung stör...
Ich hab mir grad das Scott Voltage fr20 von bikestore.cc bestellt.
Denke mal es ist nur vormontiert und würde es gerne richtig montieren lassen und alles einstellen und so.
Kennt ihr in harburg, buchholz, scheeßel, so in der umgebung einen fachmann der das gut macht?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Juli 2010)

selber machen ist besser lernst das bike kennen und wie es funktioniert  , ansonsten altona


----------



## Mytim (11. Juli 2010)

ja würde ich ja gerne, ist aber mein erstes freeride bin auch erst 13 jahre alt und will nichts falsch machen mit bremsen und gabel. etc.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Juli 2010)

es gibt in hamburg kaum brauchbare shops


----------



## Goa-Freak (11. Juli 2010)

Jop learning by doing, aber wenn es vormontiert ist brauchst doch eigentlich nur sattel, pedalen ranschrauben und den lenker richtig drehn und die schrauben am vorbau festmachen.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Juli 2010)

Du wirst ja wohl den Lenker gerade stellen, Pedale anmontieren und das Hinterrad einbauen können. Das kannst auch du mit 13 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assmann2k (13. Juli 2010)

pass auf das du bei den pedalen auf links und rechts achtest, sonst machste das gewinde kaputt


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs in absehbarer Zeit nochmal mit einer großen Streetsession? Habe da nochmal richtig Bock drauf, bei dem genialen Wetter.


----------



## christophersch (17. Juli 2010)

Heute Abend vielleicht?

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

An sich nix gegen, wenn sich mein Magen-Darm-Trakt bis dahin wieder beruhigt hat (keine Angst, nur was falsches gegessen, kein Infekt).


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

diarö


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)




----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2010)

biken? heute? wann, wo?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

Abends (18 Uhr?) in der City?


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2010)

bin dabei, wer noch?


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2010)

heute mal big bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich komme mit dem Big Bike. Sieht auch aus, als käme ich wirklich. Magen ist ruhig.


----------



## christophersch (17. Juli 2010)

Was haltet ihr vom Volkspark? Da kann man wenigstems auch Jumpen...!
Hauste


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2010)

können da dann zusammen hin?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

Würden wir dann ggf. S- oder U-Bahn fahren? Dann komme ich nämlich mit dem Zug.
Wer kommt noch?


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2010)

ich fahre da auf keinem fall mitm bike hin^^ nur bahn


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

Ok. Ich komme mit der Bahn. Treffen um 18:00 oder 19:00? Kunsthalle.

Helme nicht vergessen


----------



## christophersch (17. Juli 2010)

fahrt mit S Bahn bis Stellingen. Das ist da am Minigolfplatz...


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2010)

18 uhr wäre okay, aber dann muss ich auch in einer halben stunde los. von mir aus ist 18 uhr gut


----------



## christophersch (17. Juli 2010)

habt ihr wirklich keine Lust auf Volkspark?? da kann man auch gut mit der Bahn hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2010)

darum gehts nicht, wir wollten uns nur kunsthalle treffen und dann dort hin. war so mein plan


----------



## christophersch (17. Juli 2010)

Alles Klärchen...
dann würde ich ggf direkt zum Volkspark fahren...sag einfach Bescheid: 0160/93526787
wenn ihr aber noch ein bisschen in der City rumgurkt, dann komm ich auch erst zur Kunsthalle mit..
hauste


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

Finde ich gut!


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2010)

öhm all zu lange city cruisen brauch ich nicht? malte, treffen wir uns dann kunsthalle? und dann ruf ich den christopfer an?


----------



## christophersch (17. Juli 2010)

Alles Klärchen...
dann würde ich ggf direkt zum Volkspark fahren...sag einfach Bescheid: 0160/93526787
wenn ihr aber noch ein bisschen in der City rumgurkt, dann komm ich auch erst zur Kunsthalle mit..
hauste


----------



## christophersch (17. Juli 2010)

pardon, Doppelpost
ok machen wir so!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2010)

ich bin jetzt los!!! ich ruf dich an chrstopher!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

@Nicolo: Ich schaffe erst 18:30 Kunsthalle!


----------



## Goa-Freak (17. Juli 2010)

hmm mist und ich hab bis jetzt gepennt   schnief. hoffe ihr hattet euren spaß  wär gern mitgekommen


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juli 2010)

man hätte mich ja auch mal anrufen können, ob ich auch lust habe
so bin ich heute kein rad gefahren
denn hier ist das wetter gerade leicht unfreundlich, seit ich mit schrauben fertig war:kotz:


----------



## JansenX (17. Juli 2010)

volkspark heute:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

war gut ?


----------



## christophersch (17. Juli 2010)

bin grad wiedergekommen...war cool!
Fotos folgen von Malte..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

ist ja mein wohnzimmer im grunde  wart ihr nur in dem tal oder komplett volkspark ?


----------



## JansenX (17. Juli 2010)

gibt es noch mehr als das tal? wo denn?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

na ja hier und ort , nix großes , schwer zu sagen , aber habe im winter bei schnee und eis einen 2ten wald gefunden , und zwar liegt der volkspark in richtung elbtunnel auf der rechten seite der autobahn , und den wald den ich gefunden hatte war auf der linkenseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juli 2010)

patrick, sorry. aber ich wusste du würdest schlafen. wir fahren dann ja montag. will noch jemand bei mir biken?


----------



## OUTATIME (18. Juli 2010)

Wann und wo Montags?


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juli 2010)

ähm, kennen wir uns? soll nicht unhöflich meinerseits klingen, nur fehlt mir gerade das gesicht zu deinem profil.


----------



## OUTATIME (18. Juli 2010)

Nee, wir kennen uns nicht. War vielleicht etwas forsch - also, wenn du/ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich falls es zeitlich passt, gerne mitfahren. 

Wohne noch nicht lange in HH und bin daher daran interessiert, ggf. den ein oder anderen Spot kennenzulernen...


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juli 2010)

ok, dann schlage ich erst einmal vor, dass du dich einmal hier vorstellst und ein bisschen erzählst, achte auf zu persönliche daten. vorname okay, nachname brauch so kein anderer mitlesen, nur als beispiel. 

Am besten wo du ursprünglich her kommst
grobes alter
was du am liebsten fährst (trail arten)
wie lange du fährst
vielleicht stadtteil, damit man weiß wie lange du wo hin brauchst für spontanaktionen.
was dir so einfällt

ich heiße nicolo bin 18 jahre jung, fahre rund 4-5 jahre mtb, bin nahezu alleine ohne so einem forum groß geworden und habe die freerideszene in hamburg im modernen stil denke ich gut verfolgen können. selbst bin ich kein hamburger, sondern stadtrandbewohner, wenn einem glinde etwas sagt. 

am liebsten fahre ich freeride und singletrails. ein technischer downhill ist ebenso mein fachgebiet. neben der schule bin ich auch noch schrauber, ich versuche alle einzelheiten am bike ins kleinste detail zu verstehen und vergleichbares neuzukonstruieren. teiweise wird einiges auch umgesetzt. qualitativ würde ich es von bis zu max. 10 punkten auf 8,2 sehen. schon sehr weit, aber noch mehr machbar. insbesondere wo es im umgang mit maschinen wie dreh und fräsmaschinen geht. 

so, nun bist du im "laberthread" drann. und wehe dein text ist nicht halb so gut wie meiner  ich bin nämlich eine deutschniete (schulisch)


----------



## OUTATIME (18. Juli 2010)

Alles klar, hab mir von einigen Wochen in diesem Thread mal grob vorgestellt, werd dies dann im Laberthread etwas ausführlich tun!


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juli 2010)

Erstmal nur 1 Foto von Heute, der Rest wird noch durch die Mangel gedreht. Habe trotz niedriger ISO, blödes Rauschen


----------



## Goa-Freak (18. Juli 2010)

jaja nicolo  danke du mich hast schlafen lassen hast  

Shadow du solltest unser kameramann werden und wir drehn unser eigen filme  

@ nicolo: ja wir sehn uns ja montag mittag


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juli 2010)

also, ich hätte Lust zu dir Nicolo, wäre noch jemand dabei?
Shadow du vllt.?

A propros, heute Seevetrail oder was anderes? Ruf mich am besten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juli 2010)

Sorry, heute nicht. Morgen eine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juli 2010)

Jo, das haben wir ja gerade geklärt.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juli 2010)

ist auch für morgen (montag mittag) gedacht die runde

heute war die emme erstmal drann -> emme


----------



## sannihh (18. Juli 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> diarö



Diarrhoe !!!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Juli 2010)

oh echt ? sorry ... kenne mich nicht so aus mit " Fladderschiss"


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juli 2010)

an alle und auch an outatime: wer will morgen 13 uhr an der steinfurther allee treffen. das ist an der linie u2 richtung mümmelmannsberg. dort hole ich euch ab. von da 17min biken. dann trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juli 2010)

thema durchfall: 

zitat wikipedia: "Durchfall (medizinisch auch die Diarrhoe oder DiarrhÃ¶  von altgriechisch Î´Î¹Î¬ÏÏÎ¿Î¹Î± diÃ¡rrhoia âDurchfallâ aus Î´Î¹Î¬- diÃ¡-  âdurch-â und á¿¥Î­Ï rhÃ©o  âich flieÃeâ) ist der Ã¶fter als dreimalige Stuhlgang  am Tag, wobei der Stuhl ungeformt ist und bei Erwachsenen ein Gewicht von 250 g pro Tag Ã¼berschritten wird."

ich habe heute noch nicht genug klugge*******rt, sorry


----------



## Goa-Freak (18. Juli 2010)

dabei


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Juli 2010)

also wenn wir uns hier über stuhlgang unterhalten bitte sehr http://www.********-bewerten.de/


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juli 2010)

Man merkt mal wieder, wir sind im IBC  

13 Uhr ist zu spät, wenn ich um 17h mit Shadow fahre. sry


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juli 2010)

Wann würde denn Rissen anstehen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juli 2010)

hmm, also mir passt diese Woche eig. jeder Tag, außer am WE, da sind wir höchstwahrscheinlich weg.
Mir wäre Mittwoch ganz Recht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juli 2010)

Mehr Bilder:




















Die Quali geht beim Verkleinern und Hochladen echt vor die Hunde


----------



## OUTATIME (18. Juli 2010)

Ich schreibe morgens noch ne Klausur, werd aber versuchen um 13.00 an der Haltestelle zu sein!


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juli 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder:
> [BIlder]
> Die Quali geht beim Verkleinern und Hochladen echt vor die Hunde


Kenn ich, ist echt nervig.
Schöne Bilder, wäre aber auch gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## Goa-Freak (18. Juli 2010)

jop sind echt n1   aber nico sieht aus wenn er nen furz quer drinne hat   so wert erstmal weiter arbeiten..... ich hasse arbeiten  kann man nich einfach so geld bekommen. und nicolo von dir will ich kein klugschiss hören das es nicht geht wegen wirtschaft oder sonst wie! ! !  Es is einfach nur ne wunschvorstellung von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juli 2010)

Goa-Freak schrieb:


> jop sind echt n1   aber nico sieht aus wenn er nen furz quer drinne hat


  allerdings


Goa-Freak schrieb:


> so wert erstmal weiter arbeiten..... ich hasse arbeiten  kann man nich einfach so geld bekommen. [...]  Es is einfach nur ne wunschvorstellung von mir


Auch meine, ich glaube eines jeden Vorstellung entspricht das


----------



## Goa-Freak (18. Juli 2010)

meinst du wirklich jeden ? DAS kann ich mir nicht vorstellen sonst wär es ja so und man müsste davon nicht träumen


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Juli 2010)

ich seh generell auf bildern unentspannt aus, sorry:'(


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2010)

Was meinste wieso ich immer mit FF unterwegs bin?


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Juli 2010)

:d


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was meinste wieso ich immer mit FF unterwegs bin?


Du kommst also heute mit FF aufn Seevetrail, nur weil ich meine kamera mitnehme und Fotos machen will, cool
Könntest du auch deine mitbringen? gibt glaube ich ganz gute Stellen zum Fotos machen aufm Seevetrail.
lass mal lieber in HoSe treffen, dann müssen wir keinen Umweg fahren, sonder können direkt nach inzmühlen


----------



## Goa-Freak (19. Juli 2010)

so ich bin los bis gleich


----------



## Goa-Freak (19. Juli 2010)

was für nen tach   war n1  danke nicolo    bild und videos gehn morgen hoch


----------



## JansenX (19. Juli 2010)

wass/wo ist die Seevetrail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

Der Seevetrail ist hier bei mir in der Nähe, ein flacher Trail mit kleinen Senken und Hebungen drinne, der von Inzmühlen an einmel bis zur Seevewuelle führt und auf der anderen Flussseite zurpck zum Ausgangspunkt.
DIe Strecke hat einen sehr natürlichen Character, weil drumherum alles grün ist, die Seeve dort noch sehr ursprünglich fließt und der Weg auch nicht ganz so viel benutzt wird.
Also ich würde da pers. nicht mit mehr als einem Enduro durchfahren.
Alles andere ist too much und viel zu schwer und träge, denn der Seevetrail macht nur Spaß, wenn man richtig durchheizt.
Eine genaue Wegbeschreibung gebe ich jetzt nicht raus, ich kann euch den Seevetrail aber gerne zeigen, wenn ihr das wollt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Juli 2010)

hab aber das gefühl das meine ne ganze ecke schlimmer ist beim verkleinern , bzw kann nicht höher als mit 5mp bilder machen . Na wenn das nicht mein volkspark ist  wie ist die meinung der profis hier über die location ?


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

naja, die großen sprünge sind okay. alles andere geht nur ins flat. ansich hats gut spaß gemacht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Juli 2010)

nörgel peter 
aber für die örtlichen gegebenheiten doch ok


----------



## OUTATIME (20. Juli 2010)

@ Bloemfontein: Wenn du am Wochenende zufälligerweise mal auf dem Trail unterwegs bist, würde ich mir den gerne zeigen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Juli 2010)

Öhmm, wir sind am WE vllt. nicht da, aber Sonntag dürfte vllt passen.
Entscheidet sich kurzfristig, ob wir das ganze WE, gar nicht oder nur Samsatg weg sind.
ich sage dir dann Bescheid.


----------



## OUTATIME (21. Juli 2010)

Alles klar, danke. Vielleicht passt es ja zeitlich zusammen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (24. Juli 2010)

oh man, bei mir gabs unschöne Dinge die letzte Zeit bei der Arbeit, die mich über Feierabend hinaus nicht kalt gelassen haben ...

um es kurz zu fassen, ich bammel bis nächste Woche, ob mich eine dumme Omi nicht mit TBC angesteckt hat ! 

 dann wenn ich das weiß, kann ich auch wieder ma mitfahren :S

also, in dem Sinne, bis denn


----------



## Goa-Freak (25. Juli 2010)

ohhhhaaa  nich gut ! !  Hoffe das alles iO ist und nur falscher Alarm   

schönes weekend


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Juli 2010)

Oh OUTATIME, es tut mir Leid, ich habe dich völlig vergessen, sorry.


----------



## OUTATIME (25. Juli 2010)

Schon OK, passiert. War heute alleine in der Fischbeker Heide, war auch ganz gut. Kannst ja das nächste mal Bescheid sagen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juli 2010)

Das ist gut, mache ich

Hey Shadow, wie siehts aus? Morgen Lust auf Rissen(wenn mögl.) oder Wilseder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Juli 2010)

Leider keine Zeit. Freundin hat sich beim Biken den Arm ausgekugelt

@Nicolo: WB sieht bei mir nicht so gut aus. Finanzen sind recht knapp


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Juli 2010)

Ausgekugelt, huch. Na dann mal gute Besserung. Kümmer dich gut um sie
Wie siehts aus?
Nächsten Dienstag kommen die paar Jungs zu mir hoch(ich hatte dir davon erzählt),
lust mitzukommen zum Wilseder usw.?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute, 
sieht aus, als wenn ich mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen bin! 

 Das mit der TBC-Geschichte ist zwar kein Blöff, aber laut Ärzte kein Grund, Alarm zu schlagen!  klingt gut soweit. Der SChreck hatt mich jedoch seit Montag mit Fieber ins Bett gehauen, langsam geht's wieder aber diese WOche wird des nix mehr mit Biken bei mir. 
 Sam und Son habe dann jedoch jeweils ganztägig n Lehrgang, so dass ich eventuel für was Samstag abends oder Sonntag danach, wenn es nich allzu lang geht, zu haben wäre 

 wie siehts bei euch aus?

bis dennsen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humptidei (30. Juli 2010)

@ shadow: ich glaub nicolo ist zur zeit nur per handy erreichbar, der ist mit den pfadis unterwegs... heißt das also, du kommst nicht mit? wir hatten ausgerechnet, dass jeder so insgesamt mit wirklich allem ca 120 euro braucht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juli 2010)

Leider nein. Zuviel los (was mir eventuell egal wäre) und im Moment absolut unflüssig.


----------



## humptidei (30. Juli 2010)

hmm schade. ich hätte nochmal ne frage an alle hier. ich habe mir kürzlich nen neues xt shadow schaltwerk + ne neue xt kette (hg 93) gekauft und dazu eine cs hg 50 kassette. nun steht in der "bedienungsanleitung" der kassette, dass die kassette nur zusammen mit hg 53 und hg 73 ketten genutzt werden sollte, da andere ketten nich passen würden... sollte ich das ernst nehmen? denn im grunde haben die drei shimano ketten doch den gleichen aufbau, abgesehen von der festigkeit und das die hg 93 verzinkt is...
was meint ihr?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte schon fast alle möglichen Kombis, außer XTR Komponenten. Funktioniert bestens.


----------



## humptidei (30. Juli 2010)

ja eben; ich bin auch schon misch-masch mit sram und shimano komponenten gefahren und hatte nie probleme... ich war nur etwas verwundert über diese aussage in der bedienungsanleitung


----------



## OUTATIME (31. Juli 2010)

Ist heute jemand von euch in der Umgebung von HH unterwegs?


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2010)

Ne, eher nicht, morgen gucke ich DH(14:30 bis 16h) und danach mahc ich vllt. noch ne kleine runde, oder vormittags vllt.
Schreib mich an, ich komme nachher nochmal kurz online.


----------



## cara-mel (31. Juli 2010)

Hi Bloemfontein, ich nehme an, Du schaust im Fern DH, auf welchem Kanal denn?


----------



## OUTATIME (31. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr morgen leider kein Rad, nachdem ich heute ganz oldschool mit dem Gesicht gebremst habe, muss ich ein paar Tage pausieren, bis die Fäden an der Stirn gezogen worden sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2010)

Aua, na dann mal gute Besserung
Gut, dann ein andern mal.


----------



## OUTATIME (1. August 2010)

Danke, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. August 2010)

ouha! Gute Besserung!

Bei mir is es mit der Zeit ähnlich, ich habe bis zu meinem BDay (30.8.) erstmal ein hardcore-Programm an der Rettungsdienstschule und habe bis auf die WE wohl garkeine Zeit, auch dann wird es eng. Aber ich bemüh mich, da mal eeeendlich wieder was hin zu bekommen 

also, ich hoff, dass vllt dieses WE  eine Fotosession im Volkspark möglich ist - da muss meine Zeiteinteilung hinhauen, mein Fotograf Zeit haben und das Wetter hoffentlich mitspielen! 


also, ich werd dann ja sehen, meld mich soweit möglich 


bis dennsen Leute!


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. August 2010)

Foto ist gut. Gib bescheid, dann komme ich mit bike und Kamera.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. August 2010)

grüßt mir den volkspark , bei mir ist biken momentan ganz hinten von der priorität , hab auch schon überlegt es zu verkaufen , aber neeeeeeeeeee , also viel spaß leute im volkspark


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. August 2010)

cara-mel schrieb:


> Hi Bloemfontein, ich nehme an, Du schaust im Fern DH, auf welchem Kanal denn?


neee, habe auf freecaster.tv geguckt



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Foto ist gut. Gib bescheid, dann komme ich mit bike und Kamera.


wollten wir nicht auch mal wieder fahren, so nächstes WE?!
Haste mir das Paar Schuhe mitbestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. August 2010)

Mal schauen. Ich denke das könnte was werden.

Die Schuhe kann ich mitbestellen, allerdings nur, wenn ich das Geld vorher bekomme, da ich ziemlich abgebrannt bin.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. August 2010)

Ok, dann schick mir Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl per SMS, dann kann ich dir das überweisen, unter dem Verwendugszweck Five Ten.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. August 2010)

ich will auch Fife Tens ... wo gibts die/ kann ich noch mit einsteigen?
(und zwar die hier: 
*Five Ten High Impact 2 Schuhe schwarz Mod. 2010*

 )


jo Leute, der Kollege ist diese Wochen garnicht daa  
hab mich da vertüdelt - sorry 

vllt trotzdem? oder Hafen/ ... Street / ... 

ja, ich muss auch zurückstellen, die Ausbildung ist mal happig - aber geilo!

soo, ich muss los


----------



## Goa-Freak (5. August 2010)

also ich wär dabei  egal ob hafen / street oder Volkspark   
Hab bis montag sowas wie frei lach


----------



## Blackdog1981 (5. August 2010)

Hi leute  ich bin auch dabei und ein kollege von mir vieleicht auch, sagt wann und wo.Volkspark oder street hort sich gut an


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. August 2010)

okay, wolln wir bis morgen für genaue Entscheidung warten, so wegen Genauigkeit der Wettervorhersage?

wääär grad mal mein Vorschlag!



also, bis denn


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. August 2010)

GUten Morgen Shadow
Sag mal, können wir das heute mittag im ne stunde verschieben? ich bin leicht erschöpft, von der tour heute in kombination mit schule
Ruf mich einfach morgen früh ab so 10:30 aufm Handy an, wenns geht, da ich hier wohl morgen früh nich mehr reinschauen werde.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (7. August 2010)

hi ! morgen wird ne kleene Session gemacht!

*außer Wetter schwenkt derart um ...*


ich steh um 10 auf, dann muss mein AM zum Shop: verdacht auf Rahmenbruch   

... danach bräucht ich das aber auch!

also, dann schaue ich hier rein und dann sehn wir ja ... 

 tschö leude, bis morgen


----------



## Michal (11. August 2010)

Hey Leute man wie schnell die Zeit vergeht. Wann machen wa wieder ein Ausflug!!?? Grüße Micha


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. August 2010)

Ich mache im moment nur touren in der umgebung, sry.
die schule verschling einfach viel zu viel zeit(35Stunden, sprich 3mal um [email protected]) und dazu jetzt schon nen ganzen batzen an HA's.

sag mal shadow, haste crc schon bezahlt? sprich, wann erwartest du die lieferung.
und haste am samstag zeit für ne längere tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. August 2010)

Am WE muss ich den letzten Kram fürs FSJ vorbereiten.

Bestellung ist bezahlt, aber noch nicht versand. Auf meine letzte warte ich jetzt fast 3 Wochen


----------



## JansenX (13. August 2010)

morgen!
ich habe ein frage, ich mochte gern ein auto mieten fur 1 tag. Weisst jemand veilleicht ein billige vermieter hier in Hamburg?
Nicht zu kleine auto, da mussen 2 fahrrader ein 

naturlich habe ich auf google gesucht aber da gibt es 100.001 vermieters in Hamburg...vielleicht kennt jemand hier noch eine freund die autos vermietet oder so etwas...


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2010)

starcar.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. August 2010)

Mensch Kroiter, was machst du denn hier?

Wie siehts mit der GPS TrackRunde mit dem ausgesetzten Stück, das du mir als Foto geschickt hast aus?


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. August 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Am WE muss ich den letzten Kram fürs FSJ vorbereiten.
> 
> Bestellung ist bezahlt, aber noch nicht versand. Auf meine letzte warte ich jetzt fast 3 Wochen


Dein FSJ fängt also nächste woche an.
manno, vorerst fast nur alleine biken

Was soll denn das
Ich dachte, ich könnte die Teile am nächsten Freitag z.B. abholen, das wird aber nun wohl eng


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2010)

Gerade ersten Tag hinter mit. Sch.... Arbeitszeiten


----------



## HamburgerBerg (16. August 2010)

**** ... das kenn ich 


geteiltes Leid is halbes Leid  ...

wie siehts am ersten WE im September bei euch aus Jungs? wollt mein BDay dann nachträglich mit Biken feiern ... (ich hab am 30. jetzt meinen 25.) ...wär da wer dabei?
ich checke morgen mal, was ich da (hoffentlich NICHT ) für Schichten habe ... aber sonst bitte gern mal ne Rückmeldung.

bis dennsen


----------



## christophersch (16. August 2010)

bin dabei!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. August 2010)

nice! leider hab ich den Typen im AK Rissen noch nicht erreicht, aber sobald ich näheres weiß, meld ich mich!

Ansonsten fänd ich den Samstag am schönsten ... früh gemütlich losfahren, vllt auch weiter als Volkspark (also HaBes oder Buchholz oder ...) aber da sehen wir mal, ich meld mich ja noch und dann passt das 

bis dennsen 

PS: nächsten Freitag für mich die Daumen drücken, da schreib ich ne Klausur für den Zwischenstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (19. August 2010)

Hmm, also ich wäre dabei, ich habe sonntag geburtstag
Ich wäre für ne TOur durch die HaBe's und dann in der Kärntner Hütte einkehren

Shadow, wie siehts mit CRC aus?
Also bei imr siehts im Moment so aus, das ich immer total fertig bin, nach montag bis mittwoch 8stunden


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. August 2010)

haha, wie ulkig Blümchen! 

 jo, also der Krankenhaus-Typ hat sich nicht gemeldet und wird von mir morgen massiv genervt, damit ich das rauskitzeln kann 

dann meld ich mich morgän nochma ...

aber Samstag wärst du auch für was bei gutem Wetter?  sauber ...
nur frag ich mich an der KH am Fuße der HaBes ... wie is das da mit den Rädern? ich würd vermutlich mit öffentlichen kommen und das Schätzchen so stehenlassen? Schlösser die ganze Zeit mitnehmen  

alles klaa, na dann


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. August 2010)

@Blom: Ist versendet.
Im Moment habe ich 8,5 Std. Regeldienst (noch bis Mitte Sept.) und bin erst um 18:30 wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. August 2010)

was geht denn hier?^^


----------



## Daddelmann (19. August 2010)

Hi!

Wenn Ihr Interesse und Zeit habt, so kann jeder, der sich hier meldet am Sonntag den 28.8 bei mir am Berg vorbei schauen! Wir wollen den dritten Trail wohl einweihen. Fotos gibt es noch keine, macht Euch eure eigenen Impressionen. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir ein paar mehr werden. Der letzte Trail bietet neue Maßstäbe, das werdet Ihr dann aber selber erleben.

Wer ist dabei?

Viele Grüße,

Nicolo


----------



## Blackdog1981 (20. August 2010)

hi!
Ich bin gern dabei muß sagen wo der Berg genau ist oder wo mann sich trefft und ich bring noch ein fahra mit wenn es OK ist.
Grüße Jose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (20. August 2010)

blöm: sei froh, dass es nur 35 stunden sind. letztes jahr hatte ich 39 pflichtstunden! mit meinem glück wurden daraus 41 stunden plus genauso hausaufgaben. ich war daher manchmal mit schule und hausaufgaben dann ab und an erst um 21 uhr fertig. das zu dem thema. will dich nicht angreifen, aber andere haben es noch schlimmer. ich bin heilfroh, dass ich dies jahr nur 36 stunden habe, plus 3 freistunden.

blackdog: ich sag es mal so, es ist alles eine frage, wie gut man schweigen kann und das verhalten der personen. ich will keine abnormalen verhaltensweisen auf den trail und auch keine plauderer. also leute, die dritten daten zum trail geben und wenn es nur mündlich sei! sollte mein vertrauen irgendwann mal offensichtlich missbraucht werden, war es das letzte mal. sonst okay. 

wir schauen mal, wer dich von deru bahnstation steinfurther allee abholen möchte.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. August 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Blom: Ist versendet.
> Im Moment habe ich 8,5 Std. Regeldienst (noch bis Mitte Sept.) und bin erst um 18:30 wieder zu Hause.


juhu, dann wird das ja doch noch dieses Jahr was mit meinen schuhen
da gehts uns ja allen gleich gut



Daddelmann schrieb:


> blöm: sei froh, dass es nur 35 stunden sind. letztes jahr hatte ich 39 pflichtstunden! mit meinem glück wurden daraus 41 stunden plus genauso hausaufgaben. ich war daher manchmal mit schule und hausaufgaben dann ab und an erst um 21 uhr fertig. das zu dem thema. will dich nicht angreifen, aber andere haben es noch schlimmer. ich bin heilfroh, dass ich dies jahr nur 36 stunden habe, plus 3 freistunden.
> 
> [...]


Ja, ich weiß es geht noch anstrengender und länger, nur trotzdem sind 35 stunden bei täglich um 5:45 aufstehen und wenn man nach der achten hat erst um 16h zu hause sein verdammt anstregend.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. August 2010)

ich habe warsch dienstags nun 11 stunden unterricht... naja eine freistunde^^ also 10...

du wirst dich daran gewöhnen müssen


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. August 2010)

schön, das wir in max 8stunden bei uns haben
nur leider haben wir mittagspause von 30min

naja, das leben ist kein ponnyhaof, doch irgendwie ist bei mir gerade irgendwie alles kacke, nichts läuft wirklich gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. August 2010)

Ups. Doppel...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. August 2010)

Wenns zuviel wird, könnt ihr mich stationär Besuchen. Im Moment sind 2 Plätze frei


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. August 2010)

Och nööö, da habe ich jetzt auch nicht so Lust drauf.
Kann jetzt nichtzmal im BIkemarkt ein Mundgerechtes angebot für mich auftauchen.

was sagt ihr zu einem '09er Big Hit?


----------



## christophersch (20. August 2010)

´09er Big Hit ist fett! welche Ausstattung? was will derjenige dafür haben?


----------



## christophersch (20. August 2010)

guck mal beim User "Volleybecker"! der hat auch was in deinem Kaliber...

Gruß


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. August 2010)

daddel, blackdog oder chris - wegem Bedarf, viel zu lernen mach ich morgen spontan nur wat kleenes ... der Fotograf hat mich angequatscht, ob morgen nich nachmittags ne kleine Session?

ich bin sonst zuhaus und lern fleißig, meldet euch sonst gern bei mir 

alle anderen sind auch eingeladen, nur wegen der spontanen Geschichte die auch nich so lang von mir aus gehen wird, wollt ich nich panisch werden ... aber wer mag, seeehr gern.
ich mach dann morgen beim spätem Frühstück nochmal hier an, aber sonst gern bei mir zuhaus oder auf Handy ...
wird vermutlich volkspark oder alstertal oder müllberge oder  city ... 

wegen meinem B-Day oder den WE drauf klärt sich dieses We bei mir, da melde ich mich dann ja nochma 

haut rein, vllt bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (21. August 2010)

bin aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in Malente... sorry


----------



## sramx9 (21. August 2010)

moin jungs. wie lange würdet ihr denn ca. fahren ???
hätte schon mal lust in die Habe unsicher zu machen.
lohnt es sich denn ? mag es gerne schnell und oder technisch.

gruß
jörg


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. August 2010)

Leute!


also wegen Zeitnot werde ich doch nur ne klitzekleine Runde im Alstertal hier drehen; Prüfungsdruck zwingt mich, bis nächstes WE zu warten.  

@sram: von wo kommste ? Norderstedt ? ... nur dass man weiß, ob wir in Wedel/Umgebung was machen oder ... 

wer hat am nächsten WE schon  was geplant ? 
wir  

bis die Tage


----------



## sramx9 (21. August 2010)

hi. komme aus neumünster. aber dieses WE wird es dann wohl nix. und ab nächstem bin ich im Urlaub. Würde aber gerne mal in den HaBe fahren.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. August 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> ´09er Big Hit ist fett! welche Ausstattung? was will derjenige dafür haben?


Hab nur nen Rahmen im Bikermarkt gefunden. für 450 und nen 2er BIg Hit von 2010 für 1500, aber das kommt mir nicht sehr seriös vor.
Ist nagelneu, nur katalogbild und 700 billiger. mal gucken, werde die person mal anschreiben die tage, mal sehen, was der geburtstag so bringt
sonst gibt es nur die alten big hits, die ja aber alle eher big bikes sind.


----------



## Daddelmann (21. August 2010)

hamburger berg: ich wollte sonntag nächste woche ganz gerne eine kleine session bei mir an den trails starten.


----------



## Daddelmann (21. August 2010)

big bikes in kleineren rahmengrößen können aber auch echt sehr viel spaß bringen. ich fahre mein sunday auch in größe m, was bei mir absolute grenze sein soll, also ich finds genial. aber nur, weil ich keine doppelbrücke habe, sonst wäre es mir zu eng mit den knien.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. August 2010)

naja, du musst bedenken, ich fahre eig. nur touren, da ist ein big bike nicht so von vorteil und 18 Gänge brauche ich auch definitiv.

naja, ma gucken. jetzt gehts erstmal zum essen. ohne kater, juhu.


----------



## Daddelmann (22. August 2010)

ja, das kann ich gut verstehen. 18 gänge sowieso. aber ein wenig antriebsneutrales enduro ist schlimmer als ein antriebsneutraler freerider. du bist eben in der teuersten spalte 

mal sehen was deine geburtstagskasse sagt. 

alles gute zu deinem geburtstag übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (22. August 2010)

jaaa, das ist bei mir irgendwie normal, das ich immer im teuersten bereich lande

naja, die geburtstagskasse gibt mehr materielles, als geld her, aber mein konto schaut im moment gut aus, das kommt erstmal schnell aufs sparbuch, bevor ich's ausgebe

danke, danke


----------



## Daddelmann (22. August 2010)

falsche antwort


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. August 2010)

Blümchen!!!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. August 2010)

ich geh pennen leute, das is noch nicht abgeschlossen mit der Planung ... wird vermutlich was am WE nach meinem Geburtstag, aber ich meld mich noch 

Freitag mir die Daumen drücken


----------



## Daddelmann (22. August 2010)

hamburger berg, bist du dabei nächsten sonntag biken?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. August 2010)

@daddel: jein, wie geasgt, meine Plaung wurd durcheinander geworfen ... ich meld mich da noch 

so, nun bin ich off und ab ins Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (22. August 2010)

ahh ok, würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du könntest


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. August 2010)

hey bloem , will mich ja nicht einmischen bei deinen bike plänen , aber wenn ein verkäufer nicht ein bild von seinem produkt zeigt ist das wirklich unseriös , lieber finger weg


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2010)

Wer würde Samstag oder Sonntag am späten Nachmittag bzw. am frühen Abend fahren gehen wollen? Ich brauche nochn paar Referenzfotos für meine Bewerbung.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2010)

ja, bei mir sind wir biken (ein paar), aber du willst ja nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2010)

Ich würde schon, aber finde den Spot, ungeachtet des Fahrspaßes, etwas unfotogen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2010)

Geil wäre Volkspark (so gegen 18 oder 19 Uhr) und dann Hafencity. Bis zu 2 Fahrer, die sich zum Mitmachen bereiterklären würden, kann ich auch mitsamt Fahrrädern vom Park zum Hafen im Auto mitnehmen.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2010)

mach das. fotos von uns werden folgen 

du brauchst dich nicht förmlich ausdrücken. sagen wir eher, du findest ihn langweilig


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. August 2010)

hat jemand eine ahnung von henstedt-ulzburg ? location mäßig ?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2010)

kleinnordende ist weg


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. August 2010)

ok , muß ich dann selber mal erkunden die ecke , danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2010)

sonst ist da von offizieller seite nichts her.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. August 2010)

vielleicht ist ja inoffiziel was zu finden


----------



## Daddelmann (24. August 2010)

vielleicht, mach dich auf die suche. aber behalt sowas für dich. weihe nur wenige leute bei sowas ein.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. August 2010)

wenn ich spielen gehen darf schau ich mir die ecke mal genauer an  bin ja auch nur noch selten hier


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> mach das. fotos von uns werden folgen
> 
> du brauchst dich nicht förmlich ausdrücken. sagen wir eher, du findest ihn langweilig



Der Spot ist total geil zum Fahren, das beste in der Umgebung. Aber nicht so schön von der Fotoumgebung. Außerdem hätte ich gerne Schummerlicht. 
Wenn ich niemanden finde, komme ich trotzdem.


----------



## christophersch (24. August 2010)

Kleinnordende ist weg?! Ach Quatsch! die haben doch gerade erst die ganze Strecken überarbeitet und nun wohl auch keinen Stress mehr mit der Grundstücksinhaberin (weil wegen Tot gegangen...). Hab das vom André Birdsong gehört...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. August 2010)

ist das weit weg von henstedt-ulzburg ?


----------



## christophersch (24. August 2010)

vielleicht etwa 20-25 Km. Klein Nordende liegt zwischen Uetersen und Elmshorn...
Ist aber halt Dirt und Slopestyle lastig.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. August 2010)

ne werd ja vermehrt in henstedt-ulzburg und umgebung unterwegs sein , deswegen ja ziehmlich weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (25. August 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Spot ist total geil zum Fahren, das beste in der Umgebung. Aber nicht so schön von der Fotoumgebung. Außerdem hätte ich gerne Schummerlicht.
> Wenn ich niemanden finde, komme ich trotzdem.


da gebe ich dir recht, einfach ein schöner spot, aber für fotos net so toll.

Also ich wäre bei volkspark und hafencity dabei, auch wenn ich eig. 4X gucken wollte.
Nnur das ist das rad sone Sache
kannst mich ja mal anrufen, aber ich drehe jetzt erstmal ne runde, kniepads einfahren

ach und, melde dich mal bitte, wenn die sachen da sind. muss ich dann ja irgendwie abholen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2010)

Sachen sind heute gekommen. Sag an, wann du Zeit hast!


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. August 2010)

Hmm, bist du so gegen 17:30 schon zu Hause? eher nicht, oder?
dann bin ich in buchholz und könnte kurz von dir die sachen holen oder nachm tanzen, also so 20:15?
ich ruf dich deswegen nochmal an

PS: Kniepads sitzen gut und schützen, habe mich gestern mal wieder kurz hingelegt, einmal den asphalt geschruppt
 diese alten schuhe haben, wenn man ihn braucht, keinen grip und gerade wenn man, weil man aus Wheelie nach hinten fällt, abspringen will, haben sie grip und wollen partout nocht weg vom pedal, also her imt meinen FIve Tens


----------



## Daddelmann (27. August 2010)




----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. August 2010)

Servus Freunde,

ja das lief bei mir drunter und drüber, dafür habe ich gestern die praktische und mündliche Prüfung sehr gut bestanden ...

@Daddel und Lord: also dat tut mir leid, das is irgendwie untergegangen mit Biken heute / morgen ... irgedwie weiß ich jetzt nich, was noch steht planmäßig und wo ich mich morgen mit einklinken kann ...


wieder @all: macht wer noch was? morgen ließ sich da wohl was einrichten!!  

wenn auch so schönes Wetter bleibt, dann will ich endlich wieder biken.
also bitte verzeit mir, dass ich heut doch nich kann, bin seit Wochen zur ner B-Day Party eingeladen ... und gleich kümmer ich mich erstma um mein AM, weil Focus da irgendwie noch nix neues gesagt hat ...:kotz:
werd nur irgendwann ein hauch von Organisatorischen für Montag machen müssen, aber sonst 

@ banshee: Hen.-Ulz. ist die Quelle der Alster, die dann ja bekanntermaßen bis in die HH-er City fließt, soll geiler verlauf sein, kenn es aber leider erst ab Norderstedt .. wenn du also mal Bock auf eher Tour hast, wär ich dabei, von da oben an dem Lauf zu folgen 
sooonst soll da meines Wissens nischt sein, außer der Slopestyle/Dirt-Spot in Norderstedt ... dann sind da die Müllbergen, wo vllt geschaufelt wird ?!  die sind aber immer ein Abstecher wert 

@all: wer oder was is Kleinnordende ? *neugierig werd* ... und apropos ... war wer vn euch mal in Malente? is der für FR-er geeignet oder zu Steinfeld-lastig? Hat der Northshores  ?
ich will mich ja nochma an die Behörden wenden, dass ich endlich die Genehmigung zum Bauen hier krieg  ... hab da sooo Bock drauf!



also Leute, ich meld mich nach der Grillparty heut Abend,

bis dennsen!  

PS: am Montag werd ich ja alt, und je nahc Wetter wollt ich was im Stadtpark/ in ner Kneipe starten ... meine Schätzchen hier, ihr seid dann gern eingeladen ... wer kann und mag, gern per PN an mich ... ich wart mal die etwas verlässlichere Wetterprognose heut Abend/Morgen ab


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. August 2010)

@hamburger berg : klingt gut , können wir ja mal in angriff nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (28. August 2010)

Malente ist fett! Ich fahr heute oder morgen vielleicht hin...
sie ist eigentlich für jedermann fahrbar, aber man kann auch richtig runter moshen ;-)
mittlerweile ist sie echt super flowig überarbeitet und macht richtig Bock!

Kleinnordende ist ein Dirt-Slopestyle park, den man mit Dirtbikes und Slopestylern mit nicht allzu viel Federweg auch fahren kann...Ich selbst war aber noch nicht dort, weil ich das falsche Rad habe! Werd mir demnächst aber mal ein Dirtbike ausleihen und dort man vorbeischauen...

Viel spaß und haut rein!

Gruß


----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. August 2010)

okay, also morgen hier in HH nischt ?
bei so nem  :kotz:-Wetter wie heute (/gestern) hab ich aber auch kein bock...

Ich geh erstma nu pennen und morgen früh schau ich wieder rein ... vllt beglückt uns die Sonne und man sieht sich im Volkspark?
ich würd mich freuen, aber ne Absprache hier wär das I-Tüpfelchen 

bis nachher


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. August 2010)

geht da nun heute was bei Daddelmann wenn die Sonne weiter scheint, oder wie?


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2010)

also ich bin an den trails ab 12:30!


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2010)

regenjacken nicht vergessen. noch scheint die sonne, wie es nachher ausschaut weiß niemand so genau...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. August 2010)

Mooorgän !

sooo, ich bin wach und hab wie es sieht verschlafen ?! 

ich mampf mal n schnelles Brunch 

bis gleich  

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  später am Nachmittag ...
nagut, dann wusel ich rum und muss biken verschieben, außer das Wetter bleibt so...
Leute, ich wünsch euch was ...

morgen soll nich so das knüller-Wetter werden, ich entscheid also heut abend, ob ich morgen n Grillen-und-Chillen im Stadtpark anlässlich meines BDays start ... wenn dann seid ihr gern gesehen 
ich meld mich heut abend/morgen FRÜH sonst nochma!

tschööö


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. August 2010)

@Nicolo, ist das der obere Teil des Trails, mitm Wallride?

Ihr habts gut, ich bin leider krank und kann nicht biken


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2010)

Gute Besserung! Was haste denn?


----------



## Daddelmann (29. August 2010)

ja genau


----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. August 2010)

@Blümchen-gute Besserung!

@all: bei dem Wetter spar ich mir das mit morgen, lass am WE dann aber nun echt mal biken und abhängen. wo und wann wolln wir alle mal zusammen fahren?
ich will da entweder Freitag oder Samst. im Stadtpark was starten, ihr wärt selbstverständlich gern gesehen! Bei schlechtem Wetter müssen wir irgendwohin ausweichen, das klär ich dann.

bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (31. August 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Was haste denn?


Hatte(habe) ne dicke erkältung mit leichtem fieber, schnupfen, husten und co, mittlerweile ist es nur noch der husten und ne verstopfte nase.

du sag mal, wie sieht das aus mit rücksendungen zu CRC? Ich brauche die Schuhe doch noch ne halbe Größe größer(scheiß beinlängendifferenz und diese erforderliche einlage:kotz:).
Das Trikot passt super

@HaBe: danke, geht schon wieder besser


----------



## HamburgerBerg (31. August 2010)

Leeeute, 
ich will Freitag im Stadtpark nachträglich Chillen und Grillen - aus Finanziellen Gründen ist das dann ne Buttel-Patry als Sitt-in und ihr wärt willkommen! Ich kann dann nischt schmeißen, aber der Grill is dennoch schon mal da.
Bei schlechtem Wetter such ich noch ne andre Lokation. 

Am Samstag möchte ich dann gerne in den HaBe's biken, bräuchte dort aber einen Guide ;D
Alternativ wäre Wedel, Blankenese ooder oder oder auch drin, Hauptsache ich komm mit HVV-Großbereich da samt meiner Mieze hin. 

In den Sachen melde ich mich die Tage noch, aber gern schon mal jeweils ne Rückinfo von euch, wer am Fr kommen kann und mag (& es wird) und wer am sam wie ich biken will!

bis denn


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. September 2010)

hmm, morgen abend weiß net und samstag biken in den HaBes habe ich keine Zeit für und mein geld(für Zug) brauch ich für die Feier am samstag abend


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. September 2010)

mkaaay.

schade, dir viel Spaß am feiern Sam. Abend.

Das Wetter soll ja (hoffentlich) morgen mitspielen ...
 und sacht mir nochma, wo Samstag wer mit am biken wär ... wenn niemand schriebt, fahr ich entweder nach wedel auf die eine Strecke da und cruis oder in die HaBes ... *noch unentschlossen*

also, bis denn


----------



## Daddelmann (2. September 2010)

ich bin das wetter ausnutzen und motorrad fahren... sorry, hatte es letztes wochenende so schön angeboten gehabt...  vllt. die woche drauf?


----------



## christophersch (2. September 2010)

Also ich fahre am Samstag nach Malente mit der Crew...
Am Sonntag bin ich am Homespot
haut rein!

Christopher


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. September 2010)

ja, tschuldigung dass dat bei mir nicht hingehauen hat. weiß zumal aber auch nicht wirklich, wer was als seinen Homespot bezeichnet ... weiß ja noch nichmal, welcher meiner is  wo ich doch überall fahr ...
(ob ich da nach Malente als eher Anfänger mit Freerider hin kann ?! ... ob ich auch mitfahren könnt? ... sonst kein Problem, die HaBe's ...)


nagut, ich geh einkaufen und grillen und chillen im Stadtpark, wer mag, kommt gern vorbei =]

bis denn


----------



## Daddelmann (3. September 2010)

der homespot ist der, wo du regelmäßig bist und auch immer mal wieder hand mit anlegst


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2010)

Malente ist ziemlich Anfänger freundlich! aber man kann natürlich auch richtig runterbolzen ;-)
kannst ja nochmal gucken, ob du Bock hast..
hauste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. September 2010)

alles roger daddel 


chris, schade ... wenn du das nächste mal Fährst, bin ich hoffentlich dabei 

**** -  das Wetter is zu geil, ich muss hier los XD
haut rein, ich schnapp meine paar Sachen und wurd grad von meinem Fotographen eingeladen, im Volkspark die Bilder neu und besser zu machen ... also ich bin da ein wenig am droppen und jumpen ^^



PS: wusstet ihr, dass das böse, engl. Schimpfwort "Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo" hier mit Sternchen zensiert wird? *lol*


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. September 2010)

... ich hab von meinem Fotografen soweit nur ein Resultat zu sehen bekommen, aber das lässt mich schon strahlen ...


----------



## Daddelmann (6. September 2010)




----------



## Blackdog1981 (9. September 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ... ich hab von meinem Fotografen soweit nur ein Resultat zu sehen bekommen, aber das lässt mich schon strahlen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. September 2010)

Danke =]

 ich bin das WE jetzt weg, also rockt mit schön brav das Unterholz,

bis denn


----------



## Blackdog1981 (10. September 2010)

auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (13. September 2010)

Hab auch was neues auf Lager:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/8875

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch! 
haut rein


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. September 2010)

schönes video
wenn ich dann irgendwann in diesem leben mal einen freerider haben sollte(bikemarkt ich komme), muss ich mal bei dir vorbei kommen mit herrn shadow, falls der auch mal wieder zum leben erwacht


----------



## Daddelmann (13. September 2010)

was bedeutet NorF?


----------



## christophersch (13. September 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> was bedeutet NorF?



North Freeride - Crew

hast du auch mal Bock wieder zu kommen? Nun ist der Schlusssprung (3 x s??)auch wieder einen knappen Meter weiter.. ;-) ???
hauste


----------



## Daddelmann (13. September 2010)

klingt einladend


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. September 2010)

... in der Tat!   ...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. September 2010)

... was is das eigentlich für n schied Wedder ? 

 na sonst is halt ma wieder Schlammschlacht angesagt. 

bis die Tage


----------



## christophersch (20. September 2010)

also wir sind bei dem Schietwetter auch am Samstag gefahren...;-) wozu hat man schließlich Muddy Marry´s?! ;-)
was haltet ihr von nächstem Wochenende?

haut rein


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. September 2010)

hmm, da will ich mit shadow los(samstag), mal gucken, was so ansteht und wies wetter ist.

sag mal leute, könnt ihr mir mal sagen, was bei euch so zum verkauf steht, brauche z.B.:
-Laufradsatz(hauptsächlich vorne)
-Vorbau für 1.5 und 31,8mm
-31,8mm Lenker ab 700mm
-evtl. ein Innenlager und Kurbel


----------



## christophersch (20. September 2010)

Theoretisch habe ich bald ne Holzfeller OCT zum Verkauf...ist aber noch nicht sicher. Ich melde mich dann mal...
Und einen Bontrager Vorbau (auch nicht sicher)
hau rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (20. September 2010)

ich kann leider nicht, denn ich bin ab samstag auf den weg nach italien studienreise in der oberstufe die letzten sonnenstrahlen aufgreifen.


----------



## Goa-Freak (23. September 2010)

Blom ich hab noch ne Felge für vorne. ist zwar no name oder so aber es hält jede menge treppen bisher aus  

Kann da ja ma nen foto machn wenn du interesse hast entweder an selbstabholer oder wir müssen uns ma treffen  

Preis = 0


----------



## HamburgerBerg (24. September 2010)

seeervus Leutz,


was geht im Volksspark?   bin gestern mit dem Rad zur arbeit und am Rückweg den klitzekleinen Umweg mit meinem AM dort durch und sah mich um ...  da hat wer ne miese Grube vor der einen Seite gegraben, dann sind die 2 Rampen nach der Steilkurve irgendwie teilweise abgetragen, dann sah ich da n zerbrochenen Spaten rumliegen .. da hab ich's mit der Angst um den Spot bekommen !!!  wer macht so n :kotz: schon wieder?

 leider is mein Integral zZ eh weg ... (beim Hersteller) also bin gern für einfache Soul-Rides zu haben ... 

=] guuut, bis dennsen, ich werd auch heut wohl wieder mit meinem neuen AM radeln 
(neuer Rahmen...)


bis denn


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. September 2010)

Goa-Freak schrieb:


> Blom ich hab noch ne Felge für vorne. ist zwar no name oder so aber es hält jede menge treppen bisher aus
> 
> Kann da ja ma nen foto machn wenn du interesse hast entweder an selbstabholer oder wir müssen uns ma treffen
> 
> Preis = 0


Wenn das für 20mm Steckachse ist, gerne


----------



## Goa-Freak (24. September 2010)

hmm ne ^^ schnellspanner....  aber wer nich will der hat schon gelle


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. September 2010)

Nee, nur die Gabel, für die ich das LR brauche hat 20mm STeckachse
trotzdem danke


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. September 2010)

mein Helm ist doch schon wieder daaa 

also, doch biken heut/ ... ?
ich muss mal Frühstücken


----------



## Blackdog1981 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute wer hat Lust am Samstag zu biken? Wollten am Samstag Volkspark fahren und ein paar Videos und Fotos machen wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden? oder dort ihn fahren ab 12 uhr sind wir dort.


----------



## Goa-Freak (5. Oktober 2010)

hmm ich vllt  muss mal schaun, hoffe das meine neues tretlager bis dahin da ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy1995 (5. Oktober 2010)

ich komm mit und nehme meine cam mit für geile videos wann treffen jose


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Oktober 2010)

vllt komm ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## Goa-Freak (5. Oktober 2010)

daddel dann können wa ja zusammen hin, ole is bestimmt auch dabei


----------



## Blackdog1981 (5. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] 
wie immer vor topkauf um 11uhr

wahre super Daddelmann


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Oktober 2010)

ole ist ein ossi, ich weiß nicht, ob er in den westen darf^^ spaß bei seite. ich frag ihn einfach bei gelegenheit, oder kannst auch du tun. völlig egal.


----------



## eddy1995 (5. Oktober 2010)

ok bin da blackdog 
wie sieht es mit morgen homtrail aus hast bock ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (5. Oktober 2010)

JA ich bin dort ab 9,30uhr


----------



## eddy1995 (5. Oktober 2010)

ok binn dann ach da bis morgen soll ich cam mitnehmen ????
blackdog


----------



## Blackdog1981 (5. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] 
bring mal mit ich nehme auch meine mit.
bis morgen


----------



## eddy1995 (5. Oktober 2010)

ok mach ich blackdog wieder hinten treffen ??


----------



## Deleted90713 (6. Oktober 2010)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute wer hat Lust am Samstag zu biken? Wollten am Samstag Volkspark fahren und ein paar Videos und Fotos machen wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden? oder dort ihn fahren ab 12 uhr sind wir dort.



war letzten sonntag (3.10.10) im volkspark fahren - leider ist der "große" kicker zerrupft worden. hab schon mal die runmliegenden äste wieder sortiert und zurück gesteckt, aber noch nicht wirklich gut fahrbar.
die schaufel haben die idioten auch klein halbiert.

ahoi!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (6. Oktober 2010)

was sind das denn für voll idioten die alles kaputt machen,das problem habe ich aber auch in moment bei mein hometrail die kickers werden einfach kaputt gemacht mußte alles wieder auf bauen. Samstag sind wir ein paar leute dann können wir wider was auf bauen..


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Oktober 2010)

ab einer gewissen baugröße, so meine erfahrungen, ist den kiddies es zu viel aufwand es kaputt zu machen. 
predestiniert zum kaputt machen sind anlieger, kicker, landungen und wegbefestigungen, an denen sträucher und äste weit heraus ragen.


----------



## eddy1995 (6. Oktober 2010)

blackdog hast du schon 2pat gefragt wegen morgen und wie weit bist du mit dem video ??


----------



## Goa-Freak (9. Oktober 2010)

â¬y blackdog wo bleiben die bilder  

war echt n1 da !  !  !   Danke fÃ¼r den schÃ¶nen tag dort mit euch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Oktober 2010)

moin moin
kann hier jemand nen x-9 trigger zusammen bauen ? lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted90713 (10. Oktober 2010)

Volkspark Session 9.10. - war ne feine runde im volkspark - gerne wieder! hab noch 4 Holzpaletten am Dachboden, die gerne verbaut werden möchten.  bin auch schon gespannt auf die bilder. thx for shooting.
ahoi


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Oktober 2010)

wie willst die da hin kriegen ?meinst nich das das irgendwann mal auffällt dort ?


----------



## Deleted90713 (10. Oktober 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> wie willst die da hin kriegen ?meinst nich das das irgendwann mal auffällt dort ?



kann man doch mit nem auto gut hinfahren - was meinst du mit auffällt? da sind schon etliche paletten verbaut, und die kicker und lines nicht zu übersehen. klar sollte man es nicht übertreiben, nicht in die vorhandenen fusswege bauen, bäume fällen etc.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Oktober 2010)

ich wohne AM VOLKSPARK ... desewegen weiß ich genau wie es dort aussieht , ist nur ne frage der zeit bis man da eingreift , könnte man nicht den steilhang runter was einbauen ?rechts gesehn von den treppen ?


----------



## Chill (10. Oktober 2010)

Moin, 

ist jemand heute im Volkspark unterwegs?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (10. Oktober 2010)

mein bruder hat sie mir noch nicht gegeben 
hoffe ich krieg sie morgen sonst ist er ein Kopf kleiner 
fand es auch sehr gut mit euch und schön das so viele gekommen sind kann man dann ja mal öfter machen.
Vielleicht kann man das auch mal bei den Müllbergen Poüppenbüttel machen.
Grüß an alle


----------



## Goa-Freak (10. Oktober 2010)

und du solltest ne versicherung abschließen  

aber denk ma weiter wer soll den dann die fotos knipsen? 
Hmm meldest du dich gerade als freiwillig


----------



## Blackdog1981 (10. Oktober 2010)

du aber auch nä meine wird auf meine frau überschrieben und deine musst du wohl oder übel auf meinen schwager überschreiben 

mhm das müsste dann wohl mein Bruder übernehmen. D


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Oktober 2010)

poppenbüttel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (10. Oktober 2010)

aber nenn mir nur ein grund warum ich ne versicherung auf deinen schwager mache? ich bezahl dann die versicherung damit er reich wird? hmm klingt iwi blöd ^^  wenn dann nehm ich ihn ins testament und er bekommt meine ganzen schulden


----------



## Blackdog1981 (10. Oktober 2010)

[email protected]
Ist auch gut  ich würde ihm auch keine überschreiben.

[email protected]
in der nähe von Poppenbüttel ist ein Berg dort kann man auch fahren
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9142


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Oktober 2010)

cool ..... das läßt sich auch fahren mit so richtig dicken geschossen weit über 200mm ?


----------



## Goa-Freak (10. Oktober 2010)

ich sach nur dirt und 130mm     das wird nen spaß


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Oktober 2010)

bestimmt nich


----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. Oktober 2010)

hallo leute ihr schon mal einklein Video Von Samstag , der wirt aber nomal bearbeitert 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9476

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2010)

Hätte Lust mal wieder zu einem treffen zu kommen und ordentlich zu fahren und zu fotographieren.


----------



## Goa-Freak (11. Oktober 2010)

dann komm doch ma zu Daddelman....  wenn er es den erlaubt   

hat sich viel getan dort


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2010)

Erlaubt?


----------



## Goa-Freak (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann doch nich einfach irgenwelche leute zu sein Home bringen ^^ hab gehört das das nicht alle Locals soo dufte finden deshalb frag ich pers. lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig   Bevor ich es mir mit Locals versau


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Oktober 2010)

warum nicht. max ist die nächsten zwei drei tage auch noch hier. hat einen guten stil!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich kannte den Spot schon, da warst du garnicht geboren

Mal schauen, wann ich es schaffe. Unter der Woche wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Oktober 2010)

wie bist du eigentlich zur zeit beschäftigt malte?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2010)

Kinder- und Jugendpsychiatrie Rotenburg, PED


----------



## Goa-Freak (15. Oktober 2010)

wo bleiben die fotos vom Volkspark Session 9.10. 

Malte kommst du jetzt eig zum Berg bei Nicolo am weekend?

Wir brauchen einen der gute Fotos knippst  (bzw ich da ich ma nen schönes foto haben möcht)


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2010)

Wann wäre das denn? 
Eventuell gehen wir sowieso zur Eskada-Demo und dann könnte ich noch auf 1-2 Stündchen vorbei kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (15. Oktober 2010)

was dir besser passt, sa oder so! was ist denn die eskada demo?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2010)

Pelz und so. Sa oder So ist egal. Eher Sa nachmittag.


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Oktober 2010)

gut, morgen nachmittag! bin höchst warsch ab 14-15 uhr da! klär ich aber heute abend wann genau.


----------



## Goa-Freak (15. Oktober 2010)

yeah also samstag bei nicolo und sonntag wohl bei christophersch yeah voll streßig schon wieder


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Oktober 2010)

nur, wenn es morgen nicht regnet. sonst bin ich sonntag am berg


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du bitte morgen bis 14/14:30 beschiedgeben, ob ihr am Berg seid. Ich bin in HH und würde so zwischen 3 und 4 kommen.
Handy per PN!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (16. Oktober 2010)

un ich kann nich dabei sein 



 denkt mal an mich, hüpft für mich ne Runde mit und dann sehen wir uns in gut 2 Wochen ... 

 tschüüüßi


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Oktober 2010)

bin heute dabei, sag ich mal


----------



## Goa-Freak (16. Oktober 2010)

yeah   ich versuch seit 2 std aufzustehn und zur post meine teile zu holen   aber iwi bekomm ich mein arsch nicht raus...

ab wann bist du so da? 15 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (16. Oktober 2010)

malte ab 15 uhr in etwa, ich bin ab 14-14:30 da.


----------



## Goa-Freak (16. Oktober 2010)

yeah n1 ma wieder auch wenn der boden nich sooo geil war für meine reifen 

danke malte fürs knipsen


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Oktober 2010)

juhu, ich melde mich mal gesund und munter aus garmisch zurück

jemand die tage lust/zeit zum biken?


An Shadow: die fahrerei um die schuhe freitag hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Oktober 2010)

hey. schade, dass du dich erst jetzt meldet. ich hatte gerade 2 wochen ferien, wo ich JEDEN tag biken war... außer gestern, sonst wirklich. aber nun hab ich wieder schule


----------



## christophersch (16. Oktober 2010)

joa also von mir aus könnt ihr morgen kommen..
mit welchem Rad bist du denn unterwegs? mit dem Stevens?
hauste


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Oktober 2010)

ich? das stevens habe ich noch nicht, wird jetzt nachm urlaub gekauft. wäre ein ziemlicher logistischer aufwand gewesen und meine eltern waren auch noch nicht ganz dafür, nur schon viel mehr.

morgen habe ich keine zeit, muss noch auspacken und einige dinge erledigen. außerdem habe ich halt noch mein altes rad und kein geld für zug, mein geld ist zu 100% verplant

@daddel: ich war die ganze letzte woche weg und die woche davor hatte ich nicht wirklich zeit wegen schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (17. Oktober 2010)

ich hör nur ausreden über ausreden *lach* 

nur ne joke  müssn uns auch ma treffen wolltn ma zusammen bikn gehn


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Oktober 2010)

ok, du hast mich erwischt, ich habe einfach keine lust auf euch.

ach ja, da war ja was sag mal bescheid, bis sonntag habe ich recht viel zeit, danach geht die schule wieder los:kotz:


----------



## Blackdog1981 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute die Fotos sind endlich da sorry das es so langegedauert hat.


----------



## Goa-Freak (18. Oktober 2010)

yeah n1 bilder    dankeeeee sind echt gut geworden


----------



## Blackdog1981 (18. Oktober 2010)

Danke danke


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Goa-Freak (18. Oktober 2010)

hrrr ich steh drauf.... diese kurven.....  *miau*


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein Lieblingsbild von der Session:




gefolgt von:




und




Alle Bilder sind im Album zu finden:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/23881


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

